# Sticky  What Was Your Prep Of The Day (Part 2)



## admin

FerrelKid said:


> Each day I tell myself to do at least one thing in my preps. This doesn't necessarily mean that you have to go out and buy something. Even if you simply store an extra gallon of water or put a metal roof on your house, that is one thing towards your goal of prepping. So lets hear it!


This thread is part 2 of our previous Prep of the Day thread.
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/264-what-your-prep-day.html


----------



## Annie

Tonight I'll be puttin' spices into mylar bags w/oxy absorbers.

Edit: no I won't. I lied, because just checked and I'm out of oxy absorbers.... Oh well, Thursday then. Today my prep was to order more.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Annie said:


> Tonight I'll be puttin' spices into mylar bags w/oxy absorbers.
> 
> Edit: no I won't. I lied, because just checked and I'm out of oxy absorbers.... Oh well, Thursday then. Today my prep was to order more.


What do you normally store and lifespan in mylar? I have been thinking about doing some of the traditional spices and then some of the fancy spices that are for meats.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

I've got garlic, cumin, onion powder, and chili. I get them in bulk online. Oh and as far as the lifespan I don't know that's a good question, because I haven't had any of it for more than a year-and-a-half in storage so I'm sure that's all perfectly good.


MaterielGeneral said:


> What do you normally store and lifespan in mylar? I have been thinking about doing some of the traditional spices and then some of the fancy spices that are for meats.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mereel Kestan

Learning to read and write in Russian. The Pусский Aлфаьет is very cool. Useful for prepping because now I will be able to read weapons manuscripts for AKs, and other russian weapons. Also should be able to communicate with Russian fisherman and hunters via HAM and get some info on weather, politics, and Russian news as told by their media, and not ours.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Mereel Kestan said:


> Learning to read and write in Russian. The Pусский Aлфаьет is very cool. Useful for prepping because now I will be able to read weapons manuscripts for AKs, and other russian weapons. Also should be able to communicate with Russian fisherman and hunters via HAM and get some info on weather, politics, and Russian news as told by their media, and not ours.


Remember their media is state ran but unfortunately it's probably more accurate.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowtechredneck

I got off the internet and worked outside. That has to count for something. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## soyer38301

Nice to see my pole barn flip off pic at the top...trying to tell us sumpin? 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

soyer38301 said:


> Nice to see my pole barn flip off pic at the top...trying to tell us sumpin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


What?


----------



## Jammer Six

Parsing, parsing, parsing...

I think he said he has a pole barn, and he flipped it off and took a selfie. (I know, I know, but there's more.)

Then he looked at his list of pictures, saw it at the top, thought he was on this site and thanked us for displaying it "...at the top."

At least, that's as much as I understand.


----------



## Jammer Six

At least he's not bothering with Russian.


----------



## soyer38301

This is what I see in the first post of this thread...









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six

Ah, I understand.

Yup.

Yup, that's a pole barn.


----------



## soyer38301

And it flipping me off 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Old Man

Ordered a hand held ham radio and a spare compass and a spare set of 38 special loading dies


----------



## Chipper

PUT a new fuel tank in the BO rig. Valve cover gaskets, new glow plugs, air cleaner, cam sensor and new used tach so the trans shifts good. Working on fuel pump and lines if that gets finished today. It will be tie rods and alignment. May even get the brake lines in this weekend. Trying to get the ole girl 100% just in case.

May even get to the new fuel pump/sending unit on the white truck done this weekend. I hate anything wrong with my rigs and fix stuff ASAP.


----------



## paraquack

Real Old Man said:


> Ordered a hand held ham radio and a spare compass and a spare set of 38 special loading dies


What kind of radio?


----------



## Real Old Man

BAOFENG UV-5R VHF/UHF Dual Band Two Way Ham Radio Transceiver Walkie Talkie


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Decided to get a 24v battery charger for the batteries in my back-up solar power set up.

Why, when I have solar? So I can charge the batteries if I have utility power available. (Plus it works on 12v automotive batteries as well, so why not?)

Noco G7200


----------



## Chiefster23

Pressure canning 6 quarts of homemade spaghetti sauce from my garden tomatoes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got tired of going on a Search & Destroy mission every time I needed the Fenix FD40s I have in both my pickup and van. I decided to solve that problem. Stopped by the hardware store on the way home and picked up a couple broom-handle clips. Bolted them to the drinkholders.

View attachment 82037


Now my flashlights are secured down tight and won't roll around taking corners, or hop around on rough roads. _Plus ready and at-hand at a moments' notice!_

View attachment 82039


----------



## Real Old Man

Loaded a box of +P 38 LSWHP ammo and shot it in my new Rossi .357.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Today is the second day of cutting up downed trees from the massive thunderstorm we had. It's the third day of no power.

It's getting really old.

The great thing is having a generator that is awesome. I really have to work on getting a transfer switch now. Extension cords suck.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

This followed me home yesterday, since I am off for 4 days I think some range time may be in order.

View attachment 82059


----------



## youngridge

Prepared One said:


> This followed me home yesterday, since I am off for 4 days I think some range time may be in order.
> 
> View attachment 82059


Now that looks like some Labor Day weekend fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Ordered 200' of 550, 100 black, 100 charcoal from boredparacord on sale.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Ordered 200' of 550, 100 black, 100 charcoal from boredparacord on sale.


If you need 550 cord keep an eye on eBay. I just ordered 1250'(I think) and payed about $40.00 for the spool.

Compared to buying 50' Hanks from Walmart for the imitation cord, a much better deal for the USGI.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

MaterielGeneral said:


> If you need 550 cord keep an eye on eBay. I just ordered 1250'(I think) and payed about $40.00 for the spool.
> 
> Compared to buying 50' Hanks from Walmart for the imitation cord, a much better deal for the USGI.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hell of a deal.

I got some Tough Grid brand off Amazon a while back that is good quality, but again $14-16 per 100' for 550, and they also carry 750.


----------



## Ragnarök

Been working 60 hour weeks for a while and just banked another 60 hour week. I work manual labor job for the most part now except when I’m training people. Then you get to make other people suffer lol.

Today I bought some 5 gallon water cans. Water is my focus right now mostly with canned food right beside it.


----------



## Jammer Six

How many bathtubs in your house? One, or two?

Fill one of them and cover it as one of the first moves after you can get to it, if the water is still on. If not, isolate the hot water heater. It's always full of potable water, and there are valves already on it that isolate it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jammer Six said:


> ........... If not, isolate the hot water heater. It's always full of potable water, and there are valves already on it that isolate it.


I'd say only 20-30% of the water heaters (not 'hot water heaters'.... why do you need to heat hot water?) in my area don't have valves on the inlet and outlets.


----------



## Jammer Six

You sound like my plumbing subs.

I never could stand plumbing subs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jammer Six said:


> You sound like my plumbing subs.
> 
> I never could stand plumbing subs.


You mean _turd-herders_?


----------



## Jammer Six

Some days I'd wake up with a headache, and I knew I'd have to do one of two things before I felt better: get out in the left lane of I-5 and coast along three miles an hour below the limit until six different car flashed their lights at me, or get the plumber on the phone and fire him.

And I was usually too busy to drive that far down I-5.


----------



## Yavanna

Today I am looking into some books about medicinal plants, as I intend to improve my collection of such plants. I will plant as many as possible in pots, when I get to buy some land in the countryside, I will move them there. Same goes to non conventional eatable plants. This would be a long term investment, many of those plants you can get for free or gather on the wild, but it does take time. In case shit does not hit the fan, I will have a country house with a very nice garden someday 😉


----------



## Real Old Man

Box of .357 Ammo for newest revolver in the clan

RAdio and reloading dies came in yesterday


----------



## Smitty901

Staying informed, and not letting the BS get to me. That keeps a clear head and ready for what comes next.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bought a new war wagon 6 months ago (used cargo van for work), and it came with an inverter already installed. However, I could never get power out of it. So I decided to tackle the issue today. Either get it working, or install the one I took out of my previous van.

There was a device next to the battery that I could hear a servo motor running when I grounded it with the engine running and when I shut the engine off. So I assumed that was some sort of voltage sensor that detected higher voltage of the alternator and would send power on to the inverter. Logically, this would only allow the inverter to be powered with the engine running to prevent a dead battery. However, I couldn't get 12 volts downstream from that, so I took it out of the circuit. I landed the battery cable that went to it right to the 150a fuse that fed the inverter.

That got the inverter to actually turn on! However, no power out. Hmm. Press the 'reset' button on the GFCI and BINGO! I has electrickery!


Now to decide whether I want to leave it as is (it's a 1000w run 2000w surge) since it's a pure sine wave, and put my 2000/4000 in my pickup (modified sine wave), or still proceed with swapping the van's inverter out with my old one and have the PSW one in my pick-em-up. Either way, the work van is gonna eventually get in isolator and a second battery dedicated to the inverter.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

@Jammer, I should give you the number for my plumber. Recently found one that is top notch, responsive, preemptive and reasonably priced. 

When I'm slogging down I-5 with him on the phone were getting things done.


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd say only 20-30% of the water heaters (not 'hot water heaters'.... why do you need to heat hot water?) in my area don't have valves on the inlet and outlets.


Since I live in southern AZ, for about 6 months of the year I have a water heater, during the other 6 months of the year, 
I have a "hot water" heater. Last months gas bill was $13. We rarely use "heated" water for washing clothes since the 
water temp averages about 100F. The biggest use of "heated" is bathing and dish washing.


----------



## bigwheel

I mowed the front yard so no alleged perps could creep up on our fortified position by crawling thorugh the tall grass and weeds...like the pesky ****** did to General Custer. The strategy is also right out of the Crime Prevention 101 training guide.


----------



## paraquack

Since I don't have grass, tall or otherwise, I don't worry about that. I just keep watering the cacti to make them grow faster. 
Like living barb wire. And they're edible, too!


----------



## Ragnarök

Jammer Six said:


> How many bathtubs in your house? One, or two?
> 
> Fill one of them and cover it as one of the first moves after you can get to it, if the water is still on. If not, isolate the hot water heater. It's always full of potable water, and there are valves already on it that isolate it.


I only have a shower...no bath tub. I have a water bob from when I did have a tub. I have been trying to convince myself for years to get a 55 gallon barrel for water...space is an issue that prevents the green light. Instead I have opted to get smaller containers that I can squirrel away.


----------



## paraquack

A friend who lived in an apartment had the same problem. He went with 5 gallon buckets because they 
would stack neatly. one pail is 14-1/2 inches tall and each additional pail only adds 3 additional inches. 
2 pails is just 4 feet tall and that's 60 gallons of water. If you ask at a bakery, they use 3, 4-1/2 and 5 
gallon pails for frosting. They may give you the pails. My bakery charges $0.50 each with the lid.

I hoping a plumber friend comes across a water heater with no leaks but bad heater. I want to put it 
before my regular water heater as a "tempering tank" and it will give an extra 40-50 gallons of water.


----------



## Jammer Six

Those (small, gallon and liter bottles) work, according to the City of Seattle and Seattle Fire. But it takes many, many of them, particularly for more than one family, and maintenance/replacement is a screaming pain in the ass. Particularly when you're dealing with young folks who may or may not have seen any type of disaster yet.

Twenty-five years ago, we started here with milk cartons and pop bottles, and after one short year decided to invest in blue barrels and build 2x4 stands for them to lie on their side, to use gravity feeds and standard spigots in the bung holes. That plan ended up in flames because a full 55 gallon barrel of potable water weighs 460 lbs., so it's hard to muscle up onto a stand when it's full. If you put it on the stand before you fill it, you can't get it full. We ended up with vertical drums and pumps, which are an entirely different discussion. We opted for cheap, replaceable pumps and a deep storehouse of the replacements.

I remember very clearly the first time I saw the problem. On a hot summer afternoon, I was watching the neighborhood kids playing some game that made more noise than sense, and one of my best friends on the block, who had been working for me that summer said "Yeah. Cute. One gallon of potable water per day per head. Minimum."

I smiled, and looked back at the kids. Then I did a quick count, and suddenly it wasn't funny anymore. I looked up the street, counted the houses, and realized we'd need _hundreds_ of gallons just to survive three short days. Not liters. Not quarts. Hundreds of gallons. After any loss.

For us, the cheapest way out was food grade, blue plastic barrels. We also have a couple hundred food grade blue 2.5 gallon bottles, but they're aimed more at being carried from one place to another. The water isn't any good unless you can distribute it to those who need it. We use a couple in the back of our car for water for the dog.

If I had it to over again, I'd go straight to the barrels. But if I were concerned with the cost, you're damn right I'd use whatever container I could get clean, and I'd never throw one away again. And some of the weirdest discussions I've ever been involved in were between reasonable adults trying to figure out how best to spend X amount of dollars on equipment that we might never need.

Sidenote: the children I watched that day are grown and gone. Now I can't get my cordwood stacked. There's new kids out there shrieking as I write this, and I'm not sure what some of their names are, yet.

But I have water for them.


----------



## Chiefster23

I use blue plastic 55 gallon drums. But I didn’t go with a pump. I bought a squeeze-type priming bulb (used for priming fuel in an outboard boat motor) and some food grade plastic tubing. With this I can siphon water from the drums. It’s slow, but bullet proof, and requires little energy or spare parts. Yes, I know the priming bulb is not made from food grade material. But it will last forever and if I ever need to use it I think “food grade” will be the very least of my worries.


----------



## Yavanna

I made some inventory in the pantry today, I will go shopping later today, most things I have at home, but other itens have a shorter shelf life, and cannot be stocked for a long time. Also I will fill up the gas tank. Truck drivers might go on strike again in the next days. This is the most common calamity in this country, so this is something to really prepare for.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Jammer Six said:


> Those (small, gallon and liter bottles) work, according to the City of Seattle and Seattle Fire. But it takes many, many of them, particularly for more than one family, and maintenance/replacement is a screaming pain in the ass. Particularly when you're dealing with young folks who may or may not have seen any type of disaster yet.
> 
> Twenty-five years ago, we started here with milk cartons and pop bottles, and after one short year decided to invest in blue barrels and build 2x4 stands for them to lie on their side, to use gravity feeds and standard spigots in the bung holes. That plan ended up in flames because a full 55 gallon barrel of potable water weighs 460 lbs., so it's hard to muscle up onto a stand when it's full. If you put it on the stand before you fill it, you can't get it full. We ended up with vertical drums and pumps, which are an entirely different discussion. We opted for cheap, replaceable pumps and a deep storehouse of the replacements.
> 
> I remember very clearly the first time I saw the problem. On a hot summer afternoon, I was watching the neighborhood kids playing some game that made more noise than sense, and one of my best friends on the block, who had been working for me that summer said "Yeah. Cute. One gallon of potable water per day per head. Minimum."
> 
> I smiled, and looked back at the kids. Then I did a quick count, and suddenly it wasn't funny anymore. I looked up the street, counted the houses, and realized we'd need _hundreds_ of gallons just to survive three short days. Not liters. Not quarts. Hundreds of gallons. After any loss.
> 
> For us, the cheapest way out was food grade, blue plastic barrels. We also have a couple hundred food grade blue 2.5 gallon bottles, but they're aimed more at being carried from one place to another. The water isn't any good unless you can distribute it to those who need it. We use a couple in the back of our car for water for the dog.
> 
> If I had it to over again, I'd go straight to the barrels. But if I were concerned with the cost, you're damn right I'd use whatever container I could get clean, and I'd never throw one away again. And some of the weirdest discussions I've ever been involved in were between reasonable adults trying to figure out how best to spend X amount of dollars on equipment that we might never need.
> 
> Sidenote: the children I watched that day are grown and gone. Now I can't get my cordwood stacked. There's new kids out there shrieking as I write this, and I'm not sure what some of their names are, yet.
> 
> But I have water for them.


lucky those drums didn't split open - can't handle them like that when filled - you need to pressure fill the drums or partially fill them when you rack them on their sides .....


----------



## woodchipper518

Rotated my water jugs and dated them
Cleaned 2. 55gal barrels. One for water storage. One for catchment which also had to be painted black
Made some char cloth
Made some candle wicks out of jute which is not the best for actual candles but make excellent fire starters
Made a fire can with leftover wax...the king where you saturate cardboard with wax in a can. Lights best with a lighter or other flame. Couldn't get it to light of a spark. 
Finishing tying a net. This is a skill builder for making a fishing or cargo net. I still plan to learn the traditional way to tie a net...thanks to YouTube. It takes a lot of line to make even a 5x6 net. Going to buy a bunch more bank line 

Went to the gun range. Practiced whackamole. Quick target transition and acquisition going for sub 2 sec shots. Shooting from a bench at 100yds. I also do this with pistols left and right handed. Did well with rifles but need more work on pistols.


----------



## Elvis

Chiefster23 said:


> I use blue plastic 55 gallon drums. But I didn't go with a pump. I bought a squeeze-type priming bulb (used for priming fuel in an outboard boat motor) and some food grade plastic tubing. With this I can siphon water from the drums. It's slow, but bullet proof, and requires little energy or spare parts. Yes, I know the priming bulb is not made from food grade material. But it will last forever and if I ever need to use it I think "food grade" will be the very least of my worries.


A friend of mine made a 12'x12' firm gravel pad beside his house and then paid $2200 for a new 12,000 gallon water tank. The company that makes the tanks is a few hours drive from him so he drove down and picked it up directly from the manufacturer so he got a very low price. He then set the 12' tall tank beside his home and ran the rain gutter to the tank. A 12v solar powered pump pulls water from near the bottom of the tank. The tank feeds things in the house such as toilets, clothes washer, and toilets. Personally I think it's a bit much but he certainly set up for a long term grid / water down event.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Elvis said:


> A friend of mine made a 12'x12' firm gravel pad beside his house and then paid $2200 for a new 12,000 gallon water tank. The company that makes the tanks is a few hours drive from him so he drove down and picked it up directly from the manufacturer so he got a very low price. He then set the 12' tall tank beside his home and ran the rain gutter to the tank. A 12v solar powered pump pulls water from near the bottom of the tank. The tank feeds things in the house such as toilets, clothes washer, and toilets. Personally I think it's a bit much but he certainly set up for a long term grid / water down event.


Isn't the bottom where the sludge is?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

I wonder what kind of filtration he uses.


----------



## Jammer Six

I don't like water that comes off three-tab.


----------



## jimb1972

Jammer Six said:


> I don't like water that comes off three-tab.


How about architectural?


----------



## Jammer Six

No, I should have said asphalt composition shingles.


----------



## Denton

Lunatics. All of you. I'm going to bed.


----------



## StratMaster

Just go up on your dang roof and see how much raccoon poop and bird splatters are up there... you'll switch to storage tanks like I did.


----------



## Elvis

paraquack said:


> I wonder what kind of filtration he uses.


He already had several 235 gallon totes pulling from other parts of the roof so he learned to only pull off a metal roof, use a 1st flush diverter, and pull his water from a 2" pipe about a foot above the bottom of the tank. The tank has a 6" plug at the very bottom so I guess he can pull that one to reduce the sludge.

Still, he doesn't drink the water from the tank but he does keep a large water filter if he ever needed that water for drinking.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

StratMaster said:


> Just go up on your dang roof and see how much raccoon poop and bird splatters are up there... you'll switch to storage tanks like I did.


Not all water needs to be 'clean'. It can be used in the garden. A bit of bleach and you can do laundry with it.


----------



## paraquack

Storage tanks for drinking/cooking, rain water for everything else. Plus I have the systems to filter the rain water if necessary. And I know where 18 swimming pools are located with in 3 blocks.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

I assume a lot of you must be in the city. Around here, water wells are a dime a dozen. There are two just on this property. A hand pump can move a lot of water. Storage is nice, and yes, I do, but it is also nice to have a source of fresh, clean, cool, clear water.


----------



## PAPrepper

Wells are nice, wish I had one. Today I scouted out some deer sites.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Elvis said:


> He already had several 235 gallon totes pulling from other parts of the roof so he learned to only pull off a metal roof, use a 1st flush diverter, and pull his water from a 2" pipe about a foot above the bottom of the tank. The tank has a 6" plug at the very bottom so I guess he can pull that one to reduce the sludge.
> 
> Still, he doesn't drink the water from the tank but he does keep a large water filter if he ever needed that water for drinking.


you always want a diverter in the system and a ready way to close off your catchment system - there's various possible SHTFs that will involve airborne contaminants - and it's handy to have your catchment water integrated into your fire fighting plan >>> you wouldn't want that roof flush coming back into the system ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Came home with a new toy today. A Henry .22LR Golden Boy. My cost: $50.

I bought some raffle tickets from a local charity back in the spring and ended up _with a rifle_.

Tee hee! :vs_wave:


----------



## RubberDuck

Picked up 2 more whitetail harvesting tools.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

I just ordered two weighted dial gauges for my canners. They should be arriving in about 10 days. Looking forward to trying this out. It's time to switch from the dials to gauges, because I tried calling my extension office to get my dial guages tested. But the guy on the phone was like, "What?" He didn't even know what I was talking about. They don't do canning.


----------



## Annie

Mex rice. 42 bags will serve 8 people. That took two 25 lb bags of rice plus the spices..









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901

Spent the day at the fair grounds , attending Woolly U. A weekend event everything Sheep. I mean everything. Grandson was in class there all day, I went in and out of ones I wanted to learn more about. The class the Grandson was in cost $55. Mine cost me $8 to get in . A bargain all the way. Learned a bit more about spinning wool was the major task of the day.


----------



## Annie

I know how to make felt!


Smitty901 said:


> Spent the day at the fair grounds , attending Woolly U. A weekend event everything Sheep. I mean everything. Grandson was in class there all day, I went in and out of ones I wanted to learn more about. The class the Grandson was in cost $55. Mine cost me $8 to get in . A bargain all the way. Learned a bit more about spinning wool was the major task of the day.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm

Took Isiah fishin!


----------



## Smitty901

maine_rm said:


> Took Isiah fishin!


 Teach a man to fish...


----------



## tonybluegoat

Annie said:


> Mex rice. 42 bags will serve 8 people. That took two 25 lb bags of rice plus the spices..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


So one pound of dry rice = 6 cups of cooked rice x 50 = 300 cups of cooked rice. How much cooked rice will each person eat? Let's say 1 cup each, so 300/8= 37.5 meals of rice. That's more than a month eating rice every day. Are you using a hair straightener to seal the bags?

Cool.


----------



## tonybluegoat

Back Pack Hack said:


> Bought a new war wagon 6 months ago (used cargo van for work), and it came with an inverter already installed. However, I could never get power out of it. So I decided to tackle the issue today. Either get it working, or install the one I took out of my previous van.
> 
> There was a device next to the battery that I could hear a servo motor running when I grounded it with the engine running and when I shut the engine off. So I assumed that was some sort of voltage sensor that detected higher voltage of the alternator and would send power on to the inverter. Logically, this would only allow the inverter to be powered with the engine running to prevent a dead battery. However, I couldn't get 12 volts downstream from that, so I took it out of the circuit. I landed the battery cable that went to it right to the 150a fuse that fed the inverter.
> 
> That got the inverter to actually turn on! However, no power out. Hmm. Press the 'reset' button on the GFCI and BINGO! I has electrickery!
> 
> Now to decide whether I want to leave it as is (it's a 1000w run 2000w surge) since it's a pure sine wave, and put my 2000/4000 in my pickup (modified sine wave), or still proceed with swapping the van's inverter out with my old one and have the PSW one in my pick-em-up. Either way, the work van is gonna eventually get in isolator and a second battery dedicated to the inverter.


Very nice!


----------



## Annie

3 cups of uncooked rice will feed about 8 people assuming you're using the rice as a side dish. I have enough on the table to do that 42 x's.


tonybluegoat said:


> So one pound of dry rice = 6 cups of cooked rice x 50 = 300 cups of cooked rice. How much cooked rice will each person eat? Let's say 1 cup each, so 300/8= 37.5 meals of rice. That's more than a month eating rice every day. Are you using a hair straightener to seal the bags?
> 
> Cool.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## spork

I've been busy with lots of projects lately. Picked up a bunch of canned corn, carrots, and sauces. Also working on filling another 5 gallon bucket with gluten free spaghetti for the wife. It's tough as the local walmart only carries 10 or so bags at a time. It takes around 36 bags to fill a bucket if I remember correctly. Maybe I'll just order it online. Also the wife and I worked with the oldest daughter in learning some basic sewing with the machine. She's done some hand sewing projects but it was the first time she used the machine. On a side note, I've added to my list of preps is to get some sewing machine oil. The poor machine was groaning a bit since it's been so long since it was used. Been keeping my eye out for a good priced treadle machine, but just haven't found one yet.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I'm still pounding away on my solar project trying to get all the underground work done before the rains come. I spend every evening after work fixing all the broken pipes and electrical lines I broke while running all the trenches. I only have two more lines to fix and then I can start backfilling all the trenches. I will be glad when this part of the project is done! I plan on starting to build a dedicated power plant building after harvest and after elk season.


----------



## Jammer Six

I've always been interested in getting a small creek to turn a water wheel and gearing it to an automotive alternator. I could see stockpiling three or four alternators, and then just using them until they wore out.

Of course, first I'd need a creek. And an alternator.


----------



## Illini Warrior

spork said:


> I've been busy with lots of projects lately. Picked up a bunch of canned corn, carrots, and sauces. Also working on filling another 5 gallon bucket with gluten free spaghetti for the wife. It's tough as the local walmart only carries 10 or so bags at a time. It takes around 36 bags to fill a bucket if I remember correctly. Maybe I'll just order it online. Also the wife and I worked with the oldest daughter in learning some basic sewing with the machine. She's done some hand sewing projects but it was the first time she used the machine. On a side note, I've added to my list of preps is to get some sewing machine oil. The poor machine was groaning a bit since it's been so long since it was used. Been keeping my eye out for a good priced treadle machine, but just haven't found one yet.


if you can afford it - don't mind the extra attention drawn to you >>>> just order a whole case of that pasta and pick it up at your local store - could even be a delivery item at your option ....


----------



## MikeTango

Go2ndAmend said:


> I'm still pounding away on my solar project trying to get all the underground work done before the rains come. I spend every evening after work fixing all the broken pipes and electrical lines I broke while running all the trenches. I only have two more lines to fix and then I can start backfilling all the trenches. I will be glad when this part of the project is done! I plan on starting to build a dedicated power plant building after harvest and after elk season.


Taking pictures of everything before you backfill can be helpful if you run into problems in the future. Even if the photos are only used for locating your buried lines or where your new lines cross the old ones. I would try to get a good overview that includes part of a building or a permanent object of some kind as a reference.


----------



## White Shadow

Jammer Six said:


> I've always been interested in getting a small creek to turn a water wheel and gearing it to an automotive alternator. I could see stockpiling three or four alternators, and then just using them until they wore out.
> 
> Of course, first I'd need a creek. And an alternator.


Just to be safe you should consider stockpiling a few creeks too. You never know.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Jammer Six said:


> I've always been interested in getting a small creek to turn a water wheel and gearing it to an automotive alternator. I could see stockpiling three or four alternators, and then just using them until they wore out.
> 
> Of course, first I'd need a creek. And an alternator.


Get three alternators to start. Use two of them to power a pump to pump the water uphill and run the three of them. Then use the third to charge your batteries. After a while, get more alternators to either upscale the operation, or keep a few in faraday cages just in case.


----------



## spork

The wife picked up a Coleman stove like this one last week at a garage sale.
View attachment 82483

I hadn't had a chance to look at it until yesterday and had assumed it was a propane one. I was pleasantly surprised that it was a gas style one. If I have time I'll try it out this weekend. It's in excellent shape and has hardly ever been used. I'd say she did pretty good, especially since when I asked her about it, she had now idea how it was used or what the fuel was, but knew I'd want it none the less....lol.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

You can't go wrong with those old Colmans, they're the A10 Warthog of camp stoves.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Learning to make a chain sinnet bottle wrap. Taking a break after I figured out how to do the belt loops.

View attachment 82485


View attachment 82487


----------



## Mad Trapper

Shot and a beer. Not a coffee morning.

Harvested tomatoes beans and peaches.

Put out a dozen rat traps for red squirrel raiders. Reset spinning mouse traps/buckets in barns/sheds/cellar. Shot two reds.

Changed oil/lubed tractors/lawn tractor.

Sharpened and cleaned main chainsaws (3).


----------



## MaterielGeneral

spork said:


> The wife picked up a Coleman stove like this one last week at a garage sale.
> View attachment 82483
> 
> I hadn't had a chance to look at it until yesterday and had assumed it was a propane one. I was pleasantly surprised that it was a gas style one. If I have time I'll try it out this weekend. It's in excellent shape and has hardly ever been used. I'd say she did pretty good, especially since when I asked her about it, she had now idea how it was used or what the fuel was, but knew I'd want it none the less....lol.


To bad we didn't live closer, LOL. This summer I sold all of my dual fuel stoves and lanterns and went strictly propane. I have an adapter for 20lb tanks to refill the 1lb tanks. I feel the propane units are better for us for the short term use. Propane wont gum up the internals making them inop.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I am a happy man. My wife finally agreed that we needed a wood splitter. Since we are basically using wood heat as our primary heat source now that we should have our own splitter. Previously for the last couple year we have been borrowing her step fathers splitter and it seemed like we were wearing out our welcome plus the possibility of being responsible for any malfunctions or damage and we didn't like that hanging over our heads. 

Family Farm & Home had a 25 ton splitter for $899.00 on sale this last week and yesterday I picked one up off of the showroom floor. I was like a kid in a candy store. It had some cool features like the bottom base thing could spin so that if the wood would twist the bottom would spin with it keeping it from popping out. It had log cradles on both sides which is an excellent feature. It also had an auto return which saves you time so that you can toss the split wood and get a new piece. It also had a four way wedge adapter that cuts down on re splitting larger pieces. It also lets you split vertically and horizontally.

After I got it home I put oil and gas in it and tested it out on some maple and even the large diameter piece it sliced right thru it like butter. Best investment in a long time.


----------



## Real Old Man

We stocked up on things to preserve our garden produce (Soy sauce, Sesame Seeds, Fish Sauce, Tiny Shrimp, Sesame oil, etc). We're making Kimchee


----------



## Jammer Six

This is a wood splitter:






With other gear, you'll be loading it, unloading it or stacking the split wood when you'll think "damn it, Jammer was right again."


----------



## inceptor

Jammer Six said:


> This is a wood splitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With other gear, you'll be loading it, unloading it or stacking the split wood when you'll think "damn it, Jammer was right again."


What? It doesn't cut down the tree for you too????


----------



## Robie

Picked up a SQUEEZE WATER FILTRATION SYSTEM to have on hand.

https://sawyer.com/products/sawyer-squeeze-filter/


----------



## Elvis

Go2ndAmend said:


> I'm still pounding away on my solar project trying to get all the underground work done before the rains come. I spend every evening after work fixing all the broken pipes and electrical lines I broke while running all the trenches. I only have two more lines to fix and then I can start backfilling all the trenches. I will be glad when this part of the project is done! I plan on starting to build a dedicated power plant building after harvest and after elk season.


If the trench from the panels to the controller is still open add a 2nd set of wires to it, even if it's just 10 ga (can handle 30 amps) to save on costs. I wish I had when I wanted to expand my system but had maxed my controller out. A 2nd set of wires would have made adding a 2nd controller much easier.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I've been trying to come up with an inexpensive lightweight telescoping or folding tent pole to go in my GHB for my poncho tent.
Aluminum tubing priced out at $40 plus additional hardware to DIY one. 
Today I saw the 4' twist lock extension pole someone left on one of my job sites that I had tossed in the back of the truck a couple weeks back. 
I whipped out my pipe cutter and shortened it, then cleaned and painted it up. Still need to get a rubber cap for the bottom end and fab up something for the top.
Just need to pick up another one from homedepot for $10 and mod it.

View attachment 82587


13" collapsed 23" extended, which is enough to slide under and still have room to lay on my side.

View attachment 82589


----------



## Back Pack Hack

My panty was getting low on canned veggies, so I stopped by the store yestiddy and stocked up. Corn, green beans, carrots, sweet peas....


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Back Pack Hack said:


> My panty was getting low on canned veggies, so I stopped by the store yestiddy and stocked up. Corn, green beans, carrots, sweet peas....


I prefer to keep my canned goods in the cupboard, but that's just me :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Jammer Six

Oh, man...

Turn into the wind, prepare to launch aircraft!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local thrift store and scored a pair of small cast iron pans for four bucks. They need a bit of TLC, but like all cast iron, they're restore just fine with a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went with a friend to the 2A Amusement Park (aka, 'gun show'). Didn't find much within my current 2A budget, but found a 'tobacco tin' cleaning kit for five bucks. Not a bad little pocket-sized kit for a five-spot. (The initials are not mine)


----------



## soyer38301

To insure my future survival...I wished my bride happy anniversary before she went to work 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880

Some more canned goods from the store and I finished an A2 AR-15 I have like 8 different companies components and it turned out fine!
Will take her out maybe next Friday!

View attachment 82811


----------



## Illini Warrior

Back Pack Hack said:


> Stopped by the local thrift store and scored a pair of small cast iron pans for four bucks. They need a bit of TLC, but like all cast iron, they're restore just fine with a bit of elbow grease.


do yourself a fav and get a chainmail pot scrubber for dealing with cast iron >>>> https://www.amazon.com/Ringer-Original-Stainless-Cleaner-Patented/dp/B00FKBR1ZG

sell them all over but make sure the rings aren't tooo big ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Illini Warrior said:


> do yourself a fav and get a chainmail pot scrubber for dealing with cast iron >>>> https://www.amazon.com/Ringer-Original-Stainless-Cleaner-Patented/dp/B00FKBR1ZG
> 
> sell them all over but make sure the rings aren't tooo big ....


These are über-small pans. Like......... for making one egg for breakfast.

I've already spiffed one up and it's in the oven now cooling off from being seasoned.


----------



## hawgrider

My prep for the day.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Back Pack Hack said:


> These are über-small pans. Like......... for making one egg for breakfast.
> 
> I've already spiffed one up and it's in the oven now cooling off from being seasoned.


that's how cast iron starts >>> you'll have a Dutch oven before you know it ....


----------



## soyer38301

Illini Warrior said:


> do yourself a fav and get a chainmail pot scrubber for dealing with cast iron >>>> https://www.amazon.com/Ringer-Original-Stainless-Cleaner-Patented/dp/B00FKBR1ZG
> 
> sell them all over but make sure the rings aren't tooo big ....


Thanks for the link. Just ordered one. I have a couple of pans I found that need some real elbow grease to clean up. Hope this will help.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

hawgrider said:


> My prep for the day.


Looks like no bacon on my breakfast wrap today lain:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Illini Warrior said:


> that's how cast iron starts >>> you'll have a Dutch oven before you know it ....


I've had one for quite a while now.


----------



## hawgrider

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Looks like no bacon on my breakfast wrap today lain:


Might be able to next day air some to you...:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Added a little armor to my 1/2 liter water flask.

View attachment 82931


----------



## tirednurse

Winter is coming fast here in Washington state. I've been working on getting in as much of the garden produce picked and put away as I'm able to before it freezes here. 
Finally finished picking all the apples, the last of the peppers, zucchini, potatoes, onions, and every Red or green tomato I could find. Still have beets, carrots, celery, broccoli, Brussel sprouts, kale, and a ton of herbs to pick. 
Spent the day canning diced tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, tomato soup, diced tomatoes with peppers and onions and some salsa. 
Started drying shredded zucchini for flour and will be drying green tomatoes and making green tomato salsa tomorrow. 
Love to see my shelves getting full


----------



## AshDW

I received my mylar bags and oxygen absorbers today, as well as did inventory in my "working pantry", bought 4 freeze dried desserts, and a new emergency radio!


----------



## Prepared One

Well, this past week I have been traveling. First part of the week in New Orleans, second part of the week in Corpus Christi and Victoria. So this weekend I will get some R&R at the range. Stretch the legs of my new AR 308 and do some shotgun work for duck season. I have rice and beans to get in Mylar and will get by Academy and pick up some 5.56 and 308 ammo. There is BBQ and cold beer in my future. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Elvis

Tomorrow I'm teaching a 2 hr seminar on solar power to a group of preppers at a weekend long local prepper campout. Wish me luck!

Not just going into the harbor freight level but the knowledge and math to building a durable, balanced system to match the desired loads.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Early birthday present from a friend:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

36" splint and 3 finger splints came in today.
I won't use the finger splints in the GHB, I have 4 different types of tape for that.

View attachment 83151


----------



## spork

Picked up a couple of nice non-led flashlights for 25 cents a piece and a pick ax for $7 at the local reuse it store.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spending the weekend doing my annual gittin-ready-fer-winter routine. Clean gutters. Lop the lawn for the last time. Change oil in the snowblower. Walk the roof and check for shingle issues......


----------



## youngridge

Put the new SBA3 pistol brace on the on the AR pistol and sighted in the iron sights at 50 yards. Magpul flips. Really impressed with the accuracy that I can get with irons out of a 10.5" barrel. Super impressed actually. Next for it will be a Holosun red dot with a magnifier. Not sure if 100 yards will be too much for it or not. If it is I will put it on my carbine length AR. Exciting we gun enthusiast live in.


----------



## StratMaster

youngridge said:


> Put the new SBA3 pistol brace on the on the AR pistol and sighted in the iron sights at 50 yards. Magpul flips. Really impressed with the accuracy that I can get with irons out of a 10.5" barrel. Super impressed actually. Next for it will be a Holosun red dot with a magnifier. Not sure if 100 yards will be too much for it or not. If it is I will put it on my carbine length AR. Exciting we gun enthusiast live in.


No pictures? It didn't happen then!


----------



## Chiefster23

youngridge said:


> Put the new SBA3 pistol brace on the on the AR pistol and sighted in the iron sights at 50 yards. Magpul flips. Really impressed with the accuracy that I can get with irons out of a 10.5" barrel. Super impressed actually. Next for it will be a Holosun red dot with a magnifier. Not sure if 100 yards will be too much for it or not. If it is I will put it on my carbine length AR. Exciting we gun enthusiast live in.


I build a pistol with an Anderson 7"barrel and the accuracy sucked. I built another with a 10.5" BCM barrel and mounted an EOTECH. It's not a tack driver but it is quite good on a man sized target at 100 yards and that's what I built it for. You should be good to go!


----------



## youngridge

StratMaster said:


> No pictures? It didn't happen then!


I'll get you some pictures tomorrow evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngridge

Some pictures for those who asked....really like this AR pistol. If anyone is building a pistol and thinking about even maybe shouldering a brace, hands down the SBA3 was the best investment I made.










QD swivel mounts are a blessing on this. PSA upper, haven't dived into building my own upper yet because when I price the parts out it seems it is always cheaper to just buy a complete. Especially if you can get a deal on the Magpul flip up sights to go with it. Front mounted slant grip is very comfortable. It was originally for a pic rail but I found/modded an adapter for it with some drilling to fit the MLOK rail so it does look kind of bulky. Really like it though.

Anderson lower(go ahead and rip my little pony all you want, always had good luck with them if you can buy and inspect them in person) with a random lower kit I had pieced together in the parts drawer.

As far as upgrades go I would like a Holosun 503G and possibly a magnifier if I can achieve 100 yards accurately. If it doesn't work out I plan on putting that rig on a different AR with 16" barrel that I have that doesn't have any optics on it yet and find a more pistol orientated red dot, but I want to try this one first.


































I thought about a light but am not fond of them. If I could find a decent way to mount it and be able to take it off easily I will probably do it just haven't researched to fine a mount and light I would like. So if anyone has any recommendations let me know. That will more than likely be after the red dot purchase.

As far as what I carry it in this set up has been great so far. It fits in there with the brace fully collapsed perfectly. Straps seem durable and also come with back pack straps too. I have 220 rounds in it loaded in mags plus the pistol and the straps have held up great so far. Compartment zippers on the inside are great for a cleaning kit as well as maglula speed loader. I plan on getting a small first aid kit in there with some additional eye protection.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis

From what I understand using that adjustable buffer tube on a "pistol" disqualifies it as a pistol. @youngridge


----------



## spork

Went for a walk yesterday and it turned out to be a long one. I was already caught up on the Denton and Sas podcast so I tried another one I had recently heard about. Wasted ammo. Turns out the 5-6 episodes I listened to I liked so far. It's worth checking out and isn't just about guns like the title might suggest. 

Anyways, it turned my short walk into a 9.5 mile one...just kept going while I was listening. It's been a long time since I took one that long and it reminded me that I want to eventually work up to about a 20 mile walk as that would be my trip home from work if SHTF. My calves and soles of my feet are a little sore this morning but not too bad. 20 miles for my fat ass (220lbs) would be killing me...


----------



## Lowtechredneck

I set up my new one man hunting blind in the back yard looking out into my kill zone on the wood. Only 21 days until gun season.

Oh, and we rewired the pump house.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Killing frost coming tonight. Cleared out what was left of sensitive crops from the garden. Tomatoes are done but covered some peppers that have lots of small fruit, those will come inside in pots for the winter. Will have peppers all winter.

Still have broccoli cabbage kale carrots chard spinach growing.


----------



## Elvis

Good day today,

Harvested a few gallons of honey from the hives today but I'm still debating whether to make mead with it or just jar it for Christmas presents. Mrs. Elvis is going to make candles with the wax and wants to hand out honey that came from the same hives as the wax the candles came from.

We're planning on starting some beer and wine tomorrow so maybe pass on making the mead. The grapes did well this year.

Got a mess of corn from a neighbor (he emptied his combine into a barrel for me) and I can think of a few tasty things to make with it. But I don't like keeping too much of the hard stuff around so probably will just long term store the corn.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Got a new decal

View attachment 84173


----------



## Mad Trapper

Elvis said:


> Good day today,
> 
> Harvested a few gallons of honey from the hives today but I'm still debating whether to make mead with it or just jar it for Christmas presents. Mrs. Elvis is going to make candles with the wax and wants to hand out honey that came from the same hives as the wax the candles came from.
> 
> We're planning on starting some beer and wine tomorrow so maybe pass on making the mead. The grapes did well this year.
> 
> Got a mess of corn from a neighbor (he emptied his combine into a barrel for me) and I can think of a few tasty things to make with it. But I don't like keeping too much of the hard stuff around so probably will just long term store the corn.


Mead is a wonderful Christmas present :tango_face_grin:

I made some "Cimeade", hard cider made with champagne yeast, lots of honey, then racked, then bottled with a bit more honey. Clear as the best wine, sparkling, and potent. Opening a bottle was almost like champagne. I used 1-L bail top bottles.


----------



## Elvis

Mad Trapper said:


> Mead is a wonderful Christmas present :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I made some "Cimeade", hard cider made with champagne yeast, lots of honey, then racked, then bottled with a bit more honey. Clear as the best wine, sparkling, and potent. Opening a bottle was almost like champagne. I used 1-L bail top bottles.


I often also use the large bail top bottles but don't add honey later and usually hold off bottling at least 6-8 months to avoid the champagne effect. Age it for 18 months after bottling and it's as smooth as spring water at 18% abc with just a hint of carbonation. Handed a few 1/2 liter bottles out at a "prepper" campout last week and watched a few people stagger.

Lots of people talk about prepping and buy some food ect. but most rarely practice like you do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Haven't fired up the battery bank for a while, so I've switched the furnace off of utility power and will let it run of the inverter today. Just to 'exercise' the batteries.


----------



## soyer38301

Little more work on the pole barn. At 62 this is starting to be excersize 









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yavanna

Today I cut the grass ( not really a prep), made bigger raised garden beds and planted a apple tree in the yard, it will not bear any fruit this year, but it is a start.


----------



## Prepared One

Added 308 and 5.56 ammo, canned goods, beans, candles, and put together another blow out bag. I added a set of shelves in the tool room behind the garage for storage. ( Non Perishables )
I am shooting clay this Friday with customers ( Yea, it's hard work, but someone has to do it :tango_face_grin: ) so I will get some shotgun work in.


----------



## Elvis

Back Pack Hack said:


> Haven't fired up the battery bank for a while, so I've switched the furnace off of utility power and will let it run of the inverter today. Just to 'exercise' the batteries.


As you probably already know most types of batteries will last longer if you cycle them with at least a 10% discharge once a month.

I know a guy that used a battery tender to keep his 3 large 12v deep cycle batteries fully charged for about 3 years. He'd test them every few months and they always powered up the inverter and maybe a lightbulb for 5 minutes but he didn't put any sustained load on them and had a 12.6v resting voltage. He figured they would keep the fridge and C-pak going for about 48 hours if the power went out. But when the grid did go down the batteries only kept things going for 7 hours before they were out of power.

Batteries need occasional cycling to keep the electrolyte mixed. Since the electrolyte separated the heavier charged sulfuric acid settled lower in the battery leaving mostly water in the top of the battery. This allowed the top of the lead plates to sulfate. The battery showed good resting voltage but had little actual power.


----------



## spork

Took the day off from work today and went on a walk and then decided to finally get around to installing the generator interlock kit and generator inlet box on the outside of the house.

Weather is getting colder and I'd be pissed if we lost power and I still hadn't found time to get this project done. Once I decided where I was installing the box and how I was routing the wires to get it all hooked up, it went pretty smooth. Tested it out and it works great. Now I have no reason not to exercise the generator once a month as this will make it much easier to do it and put a load on it.

View attachment 85281


View attachment 85283


By the way, not sure why it turned my pictures sideways...


----------



## Chiefster23

Disassembled and cleaned my Berkey water filters and container. Also ordered diesel fuel stabilizer and biocide for my furnace oil tank.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Not really a prep, but went and got some range time in today. Showed a friend my CMMG .22lr conversion kit for the AR, and helped him zero in his 30.06. Then used up some crappy steel 9mm.


----------



## Annie

I've begun doing a semi fast on Wednesdays and Fridays in order to become more proficient in giving things up; doing without.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Annie said:


> I've begun doing a semi fast on Wednesdays and Fridays in order to become more proficient in giving things up; doing without.


Can I have your wed/friday doughnuts :tango_face_wink:

I don't fast but we have been trying to eat better as the years go by. 
Oh and she hates the fact that I can eat potato chips and the like as a meal and not gain a pound.


----------



## inceptor

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Can I have your wed/friday doughnuts :tango_face_wink:
> 
> I don't fast but we have been trying to eat better as the years go by.
> Oh and she hates the fact that I can eat potato chips and the like as a meal and not gain a pound.


Okay so I hate you too. If I drive by a doughnut shop I'll gain 5lbs.


----------



## Elvis

Work's been slow this week so I put some time in working around the property this week.

Planted apples, pears, and grapes. The deer have been tearing up my young peach and nectarine trees so I put 5' tall wire fences around all of my younger trees and secured them with T-posts.
I plan on putting a 20' tall oak tree (36" root ball) in to shade part of the house on Friday (I'll need help with that one). The house already has 2 carefully placed mature trees to keep it mostly shaded in the summer but there is one wall that really gets heated by the sun and I intend to fix that problem but it may take a few years for the new tree to grow larger.

Installed a much more efficient wood stove yesterday with better stove pipe to minimize fire concerns. It's a Hearthstone soapstone stove. Since it is so airtight I hope it will keep my house from smelling like a fire pit through the winter. Ran it last night; it's a much more gentle heat than my huge old steel stove put out and more than twice as efficient so less wood needed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to the gun show last week with a wad of c-notes for the purpose of buying an AK. Been itchin' for one for quite a while so I've been saving up the egg and paper-route money. Had a short list of what I was looking for and the first one I spotted was on the list: a Norinco MAK90. BAM! Mine. $625 cash.

As I'm filling out the paperwork, the dealer says there's an issue with my DL. It expired_ the freaking day before_. He says it's not valid for ID any more and needs something else with my ugly mug on it. I don't have anything. So he starts on this long tirade about how I can go to a gun show in two weeks 250 miles away and pick it up, or one in a month that's 325 miles up the road. Screw that! I tell 'im to just trot it down to another vendor and swap copies of your FFLs. They'll be at the local gun show next weekend!

So tonight (after spending all day Tuesday getting my DL renewed..... no thanks to Patty and Thelma) I go to pick it up. Of course, I don't make a beeline to the dealer as I don't want to carry it around whilst I peruse all the other tables. But holy crap! Things got real expensive in the past week. I spotted two others that were almost $300 more!!!!!!

Makes me happy to score a deal like that!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got bored due to the rain this morning, so went back to the gun show. Bought 5 boxes of 7.62x39 of various manufacture, a front sight tool and a couple mags.


----------



## RubberDuck

Stocking the freezer. 
Very productive evening I kept hearing what I thought was Turkey in the corn but did not have clear view so wend and sat in some tall grass sun to my back and facing the corn not more than 10 min this big boy walked out 25 yards away never even looked at me.

The whole time I was sitting on the ground my oldest daughter was texting me that she had shot a doe and she was asking what to do she was exited for her first deer. After a little tracking she recovered it. So I got to walk her through the first gut. This was a great day and taking home a good amount of food this will take the pressure off me for gun season for sure.






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

RubberDuck said:


> Stocking the freezer.
> Very productive evening I kept hearing what I thought was Turkey in the corn but did not have clear view so wend and sat in some tall grass sun to my back and facing the corn not more than 10 min this big boy walked out 25 yards away never even looked at me.
> 
> The whole time I was sitting on the ground my oldest daughter was texting me that she had shot a doe and she was asking what to do she was exited for her first deer. After a little tracking she recovered it. So I got to walk her through the first gut. This was a great day and taking home a good amount of food this will take the pressure off me for gun season for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Awesome job. I have never been bow hunting. Need to give it a shot one day maybe.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

Glad someone is having some luck. Opening weekend has been a bust here, too much water on the ground.


----------



## Smitty901

We tested them in real time. Power out at 0530. Mother in laws house and ours about 1,000 customers. Not to cold but started fire right away had generators ready. Fire up Mother in laws. Now have mine going that is how I am here now. Estimates are total outage will be 6 hours or so. 10 year old grandson went right to action when it went out . that is always cool to see.


----------



## Smitty901

Back Pack Hack said:


> Went to the gun show last week with a wad of c-notes for the purpose of buying an AK. Been itchin' for one for quite a while so I've been saving up the egg and paper-route money. Had a short list of what I was looking for and the first one I spotted was on the list: a Norinco MAK90. BAM! Mine. $625 cash.
> 
> As I'm filling out the paperwork, the dealer says there's an issue with my DL. It expired_ the freaking day before_. He says it's not valid for ID any more and needs something else with my ugly mug on it. I don't have anything. So he starts on this long tirade about how I can go to a gun show in two weeks 250 miles away and pick it up, or one in a month that's 325 miles up the road. Screw that! I tell 'im to just trot it down to another vendor and swap copies of your FFLs. They'll be at the local gun show next weekend!
> 
> So tonight (after spending all day Tuesday getting my DL renewed..... no thanks to Patty and Thelma) I go to pick it up. Of course, I don't make a beeline to the dealer as I don't want to carry it around whilst I peruse all the other tables. But holy crap! Things got real expensive in the past week. I spotted two others that were almost $300 more!!!!!!
> 
> Makes me happy to score a deal like that!


 I remember when they were $139.00 and some ammo tossed in. Yes I picked up a few extras. Take care of it it will serve you well. If you don't have one get a sight adjustment tool. The wood has been known to break if abused.


----------



## spork

Cleaned the chimney and getting ready for the first fire of the season. Darn wife is always cold...lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Smitty901 said:


> I remember when they were $139.00 and some ammo tossed in. Yes I picked up a few extras. Take care of it it will serve you well. If you don't have one get a sight adjustment tool. The wood has been known to break if abused.


I remember 29¢/gallon gas and 6¢ first class postage. :armata_PDT_14:

Took it to the range this morning and managed to make it go 'boom' between the raindrops. Performed perfectly even with the super-cheap steel-case ammo. Didn't bother trying to zero it as the rain would have ruined that idea. That's for another day.... I just wanted to check it for proper bang-switch operation.

I plan on swapping out the furniture back to the classic wood stuff.


----------



## Smitty901

Power has been back on for some time. I just kept fire going, I do enjoy burning wood.


----------



## Yavanna

This morning I took the dogs for a walk and found some blackberries in a empty land, so I took some saplings home and planted them. 🙂


----------



## The Tourist

Yavanna, as you know, most of us are ruled by the minions of the Democratic Politburo. Oh, the Cossack horses are nice, and the new uniforms are more from the Romanov era, but pretty snazzy.

I bring this up because the area in which I live does not permit foliage or firewood to be transported from one area to another. We had a bad bug infestation and all "invasive" trees were cut down. Strangely, the Romanovs dispensed quick just to foreign trees, just not foreign people. We think Anastasia is drinking again.

Do you have similar limits in your area?


----------



## Yavanna

The Tourist said:


> Yavanna, as you know, most of us are ruled by the minions of the Democratic Politburo. Oh, the Cossack horses are nice, and the new uniforms are more from the Romanov era, but pretty snazzy.
> 
> I bring this up because the area in which I live does not permit foliage or firewood to be transported from one area to another. We had a bad bug infestation and all "invasive" trees were cut down. Strangely, the Romanovs dispensed quick just to foreign trees, just not foreign people. We think Anastasia is drinking again.
> 
> Do you have similar limits in your area?


nope, there it is only limitation if you bring seeds or plants from abroad. Please note that this only works if you bring them with you on a plane. People buy plant seeds from Aliexpress, and it passes customs ( when it should be destroyed, since noone knows what kind of pest it could be). Most people that plant those seed report that " only grass" sprouted. 
As far as plants go, you can take a saplimg with you anywhere. And it was in my neighbourhood, so it should be fine. 
I have gotten myself raspberries the other day, as well as pitanga ( a native tree) and some medicinal plants around here &#128521;


----------



## Yavanna

These are some eating plants I got from around here. Mostly they grow wildly in unnocupied land. I even got a big aloe vera plant the other day. In the bucket there it is a small avocado tree .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Treated myself to a belated birthday present. It arrived in today's mail.


----------



## Yavanna

Back Pack Hack said:


> Treated myself to a belated birthday present. It arrived in today's mail.


what is it, exactly?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Yavanna said:


> what is it, exactly?


Trigger Pull Gauge.


----------



## Yavanna

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is it, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger Pull Gauge.
Click to expand...

thanks, since we cannot legally buy guns in my country, I do not know this instruments


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Yavanna said:


> This morning I took the dogs for a walk and found some blackberries in a empty land, so I took some saplings home and planted them. &#55357;&#56898;


I love blackberry's,
Which reminds me, I need to put blackberry jam on the grocery list.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Helped prepare and serve a meal to a couple dozen people earlier this week. Ended up with a gallon of home-made chili left over. So I just finished getting it broken down into 2-serving packages and vac-sealed 'em. Now to let them thaw out in the fridge so I can flatten them out to refreeze them then into the deep freeze they'll go. I just need to finish up the chili I sealed LAST year this time.


----------



## Robie

Ordered a 100% wool blanket from Self Reliance outfitters. Gets great reviews and it's been on the list for a few years now.

Handy to have and extremely versatile.

https://www.selfrelianceoutfitters.com/collections/blankets/products/100-wool-blanket


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Ordered a 100% wool blanket from Self Reliance outfitters. Gets great reviews and it's been on the list for a few years now.
> 
> Handy to have and extremely versatile.
> 
> https://www.selfrelianceoutfitters.com/collections/blankets/products/100-wool-blanket


If you bide your time and haunt the local thrift stores you can pick up a similar blanket for lunch money. I've got several tucked away in the back closet.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you bide your time and haunt the local thrift stores you can pick up a similar blanket for lunch money. I've got several tucked away in the back closet.


Yeah, I know...I've looked at literally hundreds of them.

I really wanted the queen size and this thing is made "itchless"...washable and dryable.


----------



## Kauboy

Snagged a deal on Woot.com again!

5 Baofeng handheld radios with charging stations, batteries, programming cables, and wired microphones, all for $45+tax.
https://sellout.woot.com/offers/5-pack-baofeng-2-way-ham-radio-3

They aren't the more robust models, with digital input and LCD output, but they can be programmed with up to 16 channels and are good for handing out in SHTF when you want to keep in touch.
They can transmit on the FRS bands as well, so you can get away with using them as if they were "family" radios, even though they aren't technically legal for this function due to their output wattage(3W). But you won't upset any HAMs by doing it since they aren't on those freqs often. Yet again, I need to get my tail in gear and finally get my license so I can be a legit user of the full capabilities. I seem to lose motivation quickly on this front.
Sadly, they sold out quick, so I couldn't post them here for the community.


----------



## Ragnarök

9 lbs of sirloin beef, 2 lbs dried lentils, 500 ibuprofen pills, 8 toothbrushes, 1 tube toothpaste, 1 tube antibiotic ointment. 

In the emergency stores with ya!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Kauboy said:


> Snagged a deal on Woot.com again!
> 
> 5 Baofeng handheld radios with charging stations, batteries, programming cables, and wired microphones, all for $45+tax.
> https://sellout.woot.com/offers/5-pack-baofeng-2-way-ham-radio-3
> ..........


Hopefully they're not counterfeits.


----------



## Smitty901

More teaching another generation what they need to know. The time will come this generation just won't be of much use anymore.


----------



## RubberDuck

Robie said:


> Ordered a 100% wool blanket from Self Reliance outfitters. Gets great reviews and it's been on the list for a few years now.
> 
> Handy to have and extremely versatile.
> 
> https://www.selfrelianceoutfitters.com/collections/blankets/products/100-wool-blanket


The surplus wool blankets are drying up but my father has several that are awesome and get plenty of use.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberDuck

Used up some Menards rebates and got a great deal on the Leatherman wave plus that I have been wanting for a while 
The main feature I like is the knife, serrated blade, saw and file open in the closed position on the flat side giving full use of the blade. Most are inside and when knife is out makes the blade difficult like one of my other multitools pictured























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ragnarök said:


> .......1 tube toothpaste, ..........


I went to the store to pick up some sundries. Including a couple tubes of toothglue myself. The store had 2-packs for just 49¢ more than a single tubes. So I snagged 8 tubes. I don't have 'emergency stores' of toiletries... just stock a lot of everything and make sure I rotate it.


----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Hopefully they're not counterfeits.


They're open box items sold on Amazon. I've never received anything counterfeit from either source.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

RubberDuck said:


> Used up some Menards rebates and got a great deal on the Leatherman wave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've been carrying the Wave for 5 years now. I'm in construction and this is one of my best tool purchases, I use it pretty much everyday.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Kauboy said:


> They're open box items sold on Amazon. I've never received anything counterfeit from either source.


With Boafengs being so highly counterfeited, it's hard to tell. And with 'open box', it may be someone bought them and they were genuine, then returned the counterfeits they purchased elsewhere. The old switch-a-roo is an old con.


----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> With Boafengs being so highly counterfeited, it's hard to tell. And with 'open box', it may be someone bought them and they were genuine, then returned the counterfeits they purchased elsewhere. The old switch-a-roo is an old con.


Until I have them, I can't make the determination. The price was right, and I've been able to get awesome deals from Woot before, so my confidence is pretty high. I guess I'll see.


----------



## paraquack

What's the model number on the Baofeng radios?


----------



## Ragnarök

Back Pack Hack said:


> I went to the store to pick up some sundries. Including a couple tubes of toothglue myself. The store had 2-packs for just 49¢ more than a single tubes. So I snagged 8 tubes. I don't have 'emergency stores' of toiletries... just stock a lot of everything and make sure I rotate it.


Been thinking about those items I don't normally get until I'm out and stocking up on them.

Toilet paper, toothpaste, pain medicine, all that stuff is what I haven't been stocking up on...that's a changing now.

49 cents for a tooth glue is a damn good deal.


----------



## Caribou

Annie said:


> I've got garlic, cumin, onion powder, and chili. I get them in bulk online. Oh and as far as the lifespan I don't know that's a good question, because I haven't had any of it for more than a year-and-a-half in storage so I'm sure that's all perfectly good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


I've kept dried spices for years. Like anything else keep them in a cool, dry place with not an overabundance of light and you will do well. I keep mine in the plastic bag that they come in but I know some that put theirs up in Mason jars and vacuum seal them.


----------



## Caribou

Changed my water filters today so I ordered enough filters to last several years.


----------



## Yavanna

Today I planted carrots, radishes and Peruvian parsnip in the garde. Radishes are great if you are trying to conceal your food garden, since most people do not know how a radish plant is, and they will think it is mostly weed. 
The peruvian parsnip ( I had to google that name, since here we call it batata baroa or mandioquinha), is the first time I cultivate it, lets see how it goes in my garden.


----------



## Kauboy

paraquack said:


> What's the model number on the Baofeng radios?


They are BF-888S radios, now discontinued.
They are admittedly a lower end model with fewer channels, a smaller freq range, no display, and a smaller battery capacity. I didn't get them to fill a long-distance or long time period need. I got them to keep the family in contact with each other should we have to split up for any reason in a grid down situation.
They are basically glorified "family radios" but with the ability to be programmed to any freq between 400 and 470MHz. (70cm band)

I received them yesterday, and checked each one. They have all their parts and accessories. They each come with a headset/microphone and their own charging station for the lithium-ion batteries.
I installed CHiRP last night, and started pulling common freqs used in my area. Each radio has now been programmed with a smattering of FRS, GMRS, GMRS Repeater, WX Repeater, and local HAM Repeater channels. They can communicate with each other on the FRS/GMRS bands, and can listen in on weather and HAM chatter in an emergency.
I still have my "master" UV-5R programmed with all of these and many others that will act as a primary if other bands are needed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Found a package in my mailbox this morning. It was four 18650 - 26650 battery adapters I ordered weeks ago. They finally made their way across the Big Pond. Although my Phoenix flashlights come with adapters, there's no reason (for 50¢ each) not to have extras.


----------



## Elvis

Split some wood with the axe for the bedroom wood stove. It runs better with smaller pieces and I felt like a little exercise.

Added eggs to my slaked lime egg preserve bath. My birds make more eggs than we can eat during the warmer months but no eggs during the winter. I've found a way to store fresh eggs for a year with no refrigeration. I toss the extras in during the fall (bucket is in the pantry) and eat fresh eggs all winter. Before I used to just toss the extras in the pasture and buy eggs during the winter.

Got some pork in preparation to make some cured smoked meat. Reading The Grizz posts and another guy have persuaded me to try preserving meat the way they did way back when.

Tomorrow I plan to work the bee hives for the final time before they are left alone for the winter.

I harvested several 5 gallon buckets of dried on the stalk corn last month so tonight I ran them all through my antique hand cranked corn sheller before running some of the shelled corn through a hand cranked corn grinder for a course grind. If I let it sit a few hours in some warm water and later add a bit of yeast can anybody guess what I'm making?

So many people on this site talk or buy stuff and a few do practice real life survival skills. I don't claim to produce all I eat (or drink) by any means but by doing I learn and get better with these skills.


----------



## CoffeePot

Bought an ax. Cold steel trail boss. It has very good reviews, looking forward to trying it out.

Also tried lighting a fire in the rain, Failed miserably, but will try to find some fatwood next time.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Elvis said:


> Split some wood with the axe for the bedroom wood stove. It runs better with smaller pieces and I felt like a little exercise.
> 
> Added eggs to my slaked lime egg preserve bath. My birds make more eggs than we can eat during the warmer months but no eggs during the winter. I've found a way to store fresh eggs for a year with no refrigeration. I toss the extras in during the fall (bucket is in the pantry) and eat fresh eggs all winter. Before I used to just toss the extras in the pasture and buy eggs during the winter.
> 
> Got some pork in preparation to make some cured smoked meat. Reading The Grizz posts and another guy have persuaded me to try preserving meat the way they did way back when.
> 
> Tomorrow I plan to work the bee hives for the final time before they are left alone for the winter.
> 
> I harvested several 5 gallon buckets of dried on the stalk corn last month so tonight I ran them all through my antique hand cranked corn sheller before running some of the shelled corn through a hand cranked corn grinder for a course grind. If I let it sit a few hours in some warm water and later add a bit of yeast can anybody guess what I'm making?
> 
> So many people on this site talk or buy stuff and a few do practice real life survival skills. I don't claim to produce all I eat (or drink) by any means but by doing I learn and get better with these skills.


on the long term egg storage - if you want to keep the egg yolk from settling and sticking to the egg shell - do a egg flip once a month - it's where an egg carton use comes in handy - immerse the entire carton and flip that .... a pop cooler is a good storage container for this ...


----------



## MaterielGeneral

The other day I was at Harbor Freight and while there I saw some wool blankets for $10.00. Tonight I went back and bought one. I had a 20% off coupon so it cost $8 something out the door.

The package label says 60"X80", soft wool blend, 80% wool/20% polyester, loom woven with double stitched edges for durability, made in India.

I like it. For the price it is a pretty nice blanket. Here is a link: https://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-x-80-inch-wool-blanket-92625.html

Reviews were really good on the .com.

They only had one left in stock at the store and I plan on going back and buying that one also. Once they get them back in stock I want to buy an additional 3 with a total of 5 for storage.

This will make affordable warm blankets for SHTF. If you have people coming to your house do you have emergency bedding for them for just in case?


----------



## Prepared One

I am off all this week so I plan to get plenty of range time in. Probably break out the BOB and go through it, maybe some of the GHB's and first aid kits as well. Going to reorganize the master bedroom closet to accommodate a new gun safe. Need to organize the cabinets in the mud room where I store candles, batteries, etc. I can get more room if it is done right.


----------



## Kauboy

MaterielGeneral said:


> The other day I was at Harbor Freight and while there I saw some wool blankets for $10.00. Tonight I went back and bought one. I had a 20% off coupon so it cost $8 something out the door.
> 
> The package label says 60"X80", soft wool blend, 80% wool/20% polyester, loom woven with double stitched edges for durability, made in India.
> 
> I like it. For the price it is a pretty nice blanket. Here is a link: https://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-x-80-inch-wool-blanket-92625.html
> 
> Reviews were really good on the .com.
> 
> They only had one left in stock at the store and I plan on going back and buying that one also. Once they get them back in stock I want to buy an additional 3 with a total of 5 for storage.
> 
> This will make affordable warm blankets for SHTF. If you have people coming to your house do you have emergency bedding for them for just in case?


Sounds like I'm making a trip to Harbor Freight.
Closest deal I ever found on that blend was $25, so this is great!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lowtechredneck

I love Harbor Freight. The insider club is worth the money. People give them a lot of crap, but I have good luck with their stuff.


----------



## soyer38301

Decent quality for what you pay. I shop there quite a bit. If I was buying tools yo use in a trade probably not there, but for us semi lite tool users there stuff is fine.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Not really a prep, but I had lunch with an acquaintance who told me she and her husband are buying property out in the country to build on. She asked me about firearms for protection. I explained to her the advantages and disadvantages of revolvers, semi-auto pistols and rifles. Told her I'd recommend taking a generic safety class first, then go to a store or gun show and talk with some dealers. This would let her get a feel for what might work best for her. Then if she decided to go ahead and get something, to take the required course to get a CCW permit. Then she'd be ready to move on to proper storage, range time, cleaning etc.

I never bothered to lower my voice to a whisper when talking about this, so I'm sure the nearby diners were a bit, shall we say..... 'concerned', when the discussion took a very serious tone when she said she just wanted to get good enough to shoot someone in the arm or leg. I nipped that idea in the bud and stated, "No.... shooting in a limb is pure Hollywood. Shoot for center mass.... the thoracic cavity. Vital organs. Heart, lungs etc. The idea is to STOP THE THREAT, not be like a movie where the bad guy magically retreats with a tiny hole in his leg. You keep pulling the trigger _until the threat is neutralized_. That's what they teach in self-defense classes, and what cops are trained to do. And if the poor slob dies, well, you didn't ask to get assaulted, did you?"

She said she wasn't sure if she could kill someone, so I reiterated, "Hey, you didn't start the fight. It's being forced on you despite your objection. But you have a right to defend yourself, don't you? And if the bad guy is armed, little skinny-minny you [I doubt she weighs more than 110 lbs] should do what's necessary to survive the encounter. Make no mistake.... shooting anyone for any reason is bad. And shooting an attacker is a very ugly affair, blood and body parts flying through the air notwithstanding. But the whole idea is to better your odds it's YOU that survives. And that's all that matters."

I ended up teller her my preferences for self-defense armaments (yes, that's plural). And there's a gun show nearby next week I invited her and her husband to so she can dip her toes into the 2A Ocean and he can be part of the process if he so desires. I also recommended carry insurance, regular range time and sent her links to local classes.

Not sure what will become of it, but at least 'our' side has been well represented.


----------



## Prepared One

Spent the day at the range yesterday. Got some work in with my CZ Scorpion carbine, Sig 320. and my shield. I am getting to like that 320. Easy trigger, low recoil, and dead on. Working around the house today. Organized the pantry and the cabinets in the Mud room. Going to wax the downstairs wood floors so I can get some brownie points when Mama gets home from work. :tango_face_grin: More range time Friday with AR 10 and 15's. Not going anywhere near a store!


----------



## Elvis

Helped a friend sight in his new Remington 700 .308 and he was shooting 3-4" groups. I had thought he was a good shot and since he was shooting from a braced position I began to wonder if the rifle or ammo were the culprits so I tried 3 shots. .8" three shot group. Nothing wrong with that rifle. So after I sighted the rifle in for him we had a shooting lesson and he improved a bit.

Sighted in a Vortex scope on my .308 while we were all set up but only was getting 1.1" groups. His rifle/ ammo combo is defiantly better than mine.

Checked on the pork I'm salt curing, looks like it will be ready for cold smoking in a few days.

Later we joined my wife for a few hours while she made bees wax candles for Christmas presents.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to the gun show this morning with a pocket full o' bucks and a list of goodies to get. But the only deals I came home with is a card with the 2019 shows listed..... and five AK-47 mags. Poly, generic and eight bucks each.


----------



## phrogman

Went to the range and shot some more with my carry guns. Bought 500 rounds of Hydra Shoks JHPs in 45 that were on sale. Got the back forty cleared out of all the brush so I can plant a few trees once spring comes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis

The fields across the road were harvested and bush hogged last fall which allowed me to set up for some long distance prone position shooting with a Rugar American on a tripod in .308. Very little wind. 

First I tried 4 hand loads to see which one did the best at 200 yds and then I went back home and loaded more of the most accurate load. I then moved the target out to 300 yards. Tripod supported prone position 3 shot groups at 300 yds were averaging 4" with the best group a bit under 3".

I rarely shoot over 100 yards and it's good to see that I still can.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Waddled through the local WallyWorld tonight to get some 64g microSD cards for the tablets I found on Black Friday. Gonna load 'em up with my e-library, use 'em for simple e-readers and squirrel 'em away in faraday cages. Also scored a couple of 16gb thumb drives on clearance. Thought they'd make good, cheap back-ups for important computer files.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been miserable weather this entire weekend, so I've holed up in front of the keyboard and have nearly finished an absolutely boring but necessary task: Renaming the 900-odd files in my e-library that are in the _Military Field Manuals_ subfolder. 99% of them are named solely as the Field Manual number, such as FM 55-6-1 or FM30-30 1956 (the last 4 digits being the year of issue). I'm opening each file and using the title to rename the folder. So I end up with Aircraft Recognition Manual FM30-30 1956

Once that is done (maybe later this morning), I'll start organizing them further into sub-subfolders or relocate some of them to other folders (ie, Carpentry gets moved to the _Building and Construction_ folder.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Back Pack Hack said:


> Been miserable weather this entire weekend, so I've holed up in front of the keyboard and have nearly finished an absolutely boring but necessary task: Renaming the 900-odd files in my e-library that are in the _Military Field Manuals_ subfolder. 99% of them are named solely as the Field Manual number, such as FM 55-6-1 or FM30-30 1956 (the last 4 digits being the year of issue). I'm opening each file and using the title to rename the folder. So I end up with Aircraft Recognition Manual FM30-30 1956
> 
> Once that is done (maybe later this morning), I'll start organizing them further into sub-subfolders or relocate some of them to other folders (ie, Carpentry gets moved to the _Building and Construction_ folder.


that's an endless job - I can spends hours at nite just correcting little original filing mistakes like forgetting a "dash" or a one letter misspelling ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Illini Warrior said:


> that's an endless job - I can spends hours at nite just correcting little original filing mistakes like forgetting a "dash" or a one letter misspelling ...


One advantage is I'm weeding out some duplicates that neither of the two apps I use to find them electronically haven't found. One version may be a simple PDF, while the other has an index built into it. So I keep the latter And sometimes I'm finding the same title, but different years of issue (1957, 1972 and 2001, for instance). I'm keeping those as there might be useful information in the older versions that got edited out of the newer ones.

I'm also deleting some that will have _absolutely no use_ to preppers. Like the military band manuals. I seriously doubt we'll all start playing the drums or tootin a bugle to start a marching band when we're treating water and smoking meat.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got my e-library all in order and copied onto the two 64g cards. Fired up both tablets, inserted the cards, made sure everything was working. Turned off the wifi and bluetooth, deleted some useless apps, and shut them off. They're now packaged back up in their original boxes and tucked away in a faraday cage in the back bedroom.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rounded up my four Fenix FD-40 flashlights to charge all four 26650 batteries up. I haven't done this in a year.

One flashlight sits on shelf in my bedroom. It was down to 85%, most of which would be contributed to self-discharge. My 'camping' flashlight was down to 28%, again no surprise given the use it gets when I'm out in the sticks sleeping on rocks and eating burned food. But the two I keep in my vehicles fared better than I thought despite the fact I rarely use them. One was at 87% and the other 72. Not bad for being out in the cold during winter and heat of the summer.

FYI, these are Fenix-branded 26650s, not cheap ebay crap.

My Zebralight SC600Fd was down to three flashes when I checked it last, so just for SAG I tossed it into the charger to see where it's 18650 battery was. I was surprised it came in at 50% exactly. I figured 3 out of 4 flashes would mean more like 65 or 75% charged. It's powered by the battery Zebralight supplied when I ordered the flashlight. It's not branded (my guess is it's a Panasonic), but says 3500mAh. I've tested it and it actually weighs in at 3632mAh.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One quick project before lights out: When I bought my MAK-90 a few months ago, it only came with one mag. A poly one made by ProMag. So I found a couple metal ones (Made in Croatia) at another vendor at the show and was happy how they worked. The following month, I found the same poly mags at another gun show for $8 a pop, so I figured WTH.... the one I have works, so these should too.

Well, in a word: Not.

The business end of three of the mags were so wide I was scraping poly off the mags just trying to get them inserted into the magwell. And getting seated? Pfffft! Good thing I wasn't depending on swapping mags to save my life, that's for sure! So tonight I drug out my Fein multitool, popped on a sanding pad and had at 'em. It took a while, created some black dust, but they go in a whole lot better now that my calipers say they're the same width as the metal mags.

View attachment 93927


One needed about 15 minutes of fiddling, the other two went pretty quick. So.... if you're thinking about dropping a dime on a ProMag poly mag, make sure the price includes your labor and sandpaper! If you're interested, it's model AK-A1.


----------



## Prepared One

I picked up a couple of 308 P-Mags along with a couple of boxes of 308 and 250 rounds of 9mm. Picked up rice and some canned goods for storage. Going to clean a couple of rifles today and work a bit in the back tool room.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

With winter approaching, I took the portable auto jump starters out of both vehicles, brought them in, and am topping them off.. even though they were still 90% charged.


----------



## Chiefster23

Winter is definitely here. 15 degrees this morning. The weekend snowstorm in the Carolinas pushed me to check over my generators, starting batteries and fuel stocks. Tomorrow I need to top up my non-ethanol gas cans. I also just switched over from my oil furnace to my coal stove. Time to top off my fuel oil tank with diesel.

Since I purchased my coal stove I almost never use my pellet stove anymore. But I still have many bags of pellets stored in the garage. I’m thinking it’s time to sell off most of the pellets to make more room. I will probably keep 20 bags or so as long as I still have the stove.


----------



## Real Old Man

Ordered 6 20" bolts and a cocking rope for My crossbow


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Bicycle spokes came in for my pocket grill build, tubes are already made up.


----------



## Elvis

Back Pack Hack said:


> Rounded up my four Fenix FD-40 flashlights to charge all four 26650 batteries up. I haven't done this in a year.
> 
> One flashlight sits on shelf in my bedroom. It was down to 85%, most of which would be contributed to self-discharge. My 'camping' flashlight was down to 28%, again no surprise given the use it gets when I'm out in the sticks sleeping on rocks and eating burned food. But the two I keep in my vehicles fared better than I thought despite the fact I rarely use them. One was at 87% and the other 72. Not bad for being out in the cold during winter and heat of the summer.
> 
> FYI, these are Fenix-branded 26650s, not cheap ebay crap.
> 
> My Zebralight SC600Fd was down to three flashes when I checked it last, so just for SAG I tossed it into the charger to see where it's 18650 battery was. I was surprised it came in at 50% exactly. I figured 3 out of 4 flashes would mean more like 65 or 75% charged. It's powered by the battery Zebralight supplied when I ordered the flashlight. It's not branded (my guess is it's a Panasonic), but says 3500mAh. I've tested it and it actually weighs in at 3632mAh.


We use only Orbtronic 18650 batteries. The flashlights in the cars rarely get used and drop to about a 70% charge after a year.

I had a Fenix light and headlamp but found them to be overpriced considering that they were rarely used and both died within 2 years. The Nitecore TN12 and TN14 models cost less and throw a better beam. We've had several Nitecore lights in daily use for over 5 years without a failure.

As for headlamps when I use a headlamp it's usually working under a car or up close to something like soldering a wire(close up work) so I don't want a super bright headlamp. I've found the NEO Duo 250 ($18) to be a good choice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Scored six more SanDisk 32gb thumb drives for a five-spot each. Going to make multiple copes of my e-library and keep them liberally sprinkled around.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Just picked up a yellow and a bright green Bic for the BOB


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Updated my storage of usernames & passwords. I use an app on my phone to store my passwords (well, all but THAT one!), and it allows me to save them either as an ecrypted data file or as a CSV file. I do both, and store them right on the phone. I then transfer them to my desktop and hide them in a directory that doesn't give it's intent away. I also print out the CSV file and keep it safely hidden away.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Was out toolin' around town and stopped at a thrift store clean on the other side of the metro. One I rarely get to. Picked up 6 nice shirts for four bucks each. Three long-sleeve flannel and three short-sleeve causal. Two of each are going to get vac-sealed and taken to my Plan B storage location.

Gotta love thrift stores!


----------



## spork

Picked up an older 2-stage Ariens snow blower for $65 a couple days ago. The guy had it for sale and kept lowering the price. Started at $150 eventually down to $75. The drive wasn't working and he said when he took it to the shop they said parts weren't available any more but "could be made". He used it earlier this year but had to push it and just got a different one. I offered him $65 and went to pick it up. It starts and runs great.

Popped the cover off and one of the drive levers had cracked. It had been poorly repaired in the past. Today I disassembled it some and welded it up. Works great, just waiting for some snow!
View attachment 94111


I also took advantage of some of the Federal ammo rebates going on. 21.7 cents a round for .223 is hard to pass up. Free shipping too! Also finally made it to a bigger Sams Club that carries large bags of iodized table salt. Needless to say, I'm well stocked on salt now. Less than $5 for 25lb bags.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Still need to swing into HD for a couple rubber end caps, but I got my pocket grill done.

Made from 6061 T-6

View attachment 94113


----------



## soyer38301

Brought our rolling BOL home 
Merry Christmas to us lol









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis

Just got back from a prepper forum group meeting. The forum is not an overly active one but the posters are very down to earth with no Rambos, political bickering, and religious debates. Instead people discuss things in their daily lives which would be helpful if the stores were all closed; their gardens, livestock, homemade wines and salves, and energy production.

We have meetings and campouts a few times a year with about 20-30 people showing up. Auctions selling donated items at the campouts funds the website and meeting room / campground rentals. Some members of the group have been meeting for over 15 years and they occasionally visit one another's homes to help with a project or do a little trading of things like seeds. 

It's nice to meet and share stories with people with common prepping interests.


----------



## Sasquatch

Bought another 200 rounds of .357 and bought hot nursey/aka Lady Sas some ammo for Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sasquatch said:


> Bought another 200 rounds of .357 and bought hot nursey/aka Lady Sas some ammo for Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


...........


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Bought some more ammo for my .22 not a big prep but it’s at least something. I’m working with my PT to strengthen my back so hopefully soon I can handle standing and doing things to get me in even better shape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy

Took advantage of a post-Black Friday deal at AR500.com. They must have had an overstock of curved level 3 plates because they ran a BOGO sale the next week. Picked up two plates and two trauma pads for $125.
Curved are much nicer. You don't feel like you're in a vice.

Now I have two flat plates to put to use. I've slipped one into an EDC bag, and have another I will likely add to my work laptop bag.


----------



## Sasquatch

Picked up my GP100 today. Makes more sense when you go back and read post #217.


----------



## Prepared One

I may have mentioned I am off for the next two and half weeks and I have year end bonus money in my pocket. :tango_face_grin: What to do? There is a new gun in my future for sure, and something nice for my bride under the tree. Ordering ammo, adding to my stores, range time, BBQ, cold beer, and honey-do's. 

No work for a few weeks. I already did my year end sales reports, yearly projection report, product reviews, notes and presentation for the yearly team sales meeting and year end review notes. I have happy feet. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> .......... I have happy feet. :tango_face_grin:


Kick 'em up and let 'em rest.... you earned it!


----------



## Yavanna

My brother is home for the holidays, and we built a new shelf in the basement, we will paint it today.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to the doctor this morning and had my knees checked out. I've been having pain in both for the past two months. Turns out it's a mild distress of the meniscus and not something more sinister. Doc said I have the knees of a 16-year-old. So for now I'll be taking ibuprofen and see what happens in the future.


----------



## Elvis

Just emailed both of my Senators the following message.

I voted for a border wall.
How did you vote for funding the border wall?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Just added a few more bits of gear to my BOB.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the Dollar Store to grab a few cheap items... saw some 12-packs of generic lighters for $2.69. Grabbed two packages.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show this weekend. Got a tool kit for the AK, as well as 500 pews.


----------



## The Tourist

Back Pack Hack reminded me I have to find a guy who makes Radio Shack radios for a hobby. I have a high-lumen flashlight that uses four 18650 batteries and it's bright!

That is until the smallest wire at the very bottom of the headlamp came unsoldered. There was a time when everyone was building radios. The union soldiers learned how to do it at West Point, so I taught a few of the Confederates how to do it before they left for home.

I no longer have any soldering equipment at all, and of course, now my hands are too big. I can just see the face of the first millennial I meet, "_Why would you want to build a radio, I thought you said your flashlight was out of service._

I'd respond, "_My flash light did crash, but a radio guy is needed to fix it._"

Then the retort, "_But a flashlight does not play music, and only some radios have lights. You need a flashlight mechanic. My dad knew a guy, but he died years ago, I think it was in 2012_."

See my point?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Decided to beat Old Man Winter to the punch and put a new battery in the truck. Old one was only 5 years old, but had a chit-load of corrosion on the terminals, so I replaced those as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ordered 1200 of paracord the other day, it showed up this afternoon. 1000 ft of 'desert tan camo' and 200 feet of black / reflective tracer / GITD.


----------



## paraquack

I was shopping for last minute items for tomorrow breakfast and fould canned honey. The cans are half the size 
of a #10 can, 2-1/2 pound each. At$12 each, they were a bit more than I usually pay, but they're in cans!
Grabbed 2, to start. Will buy more after SS come in.


----------



## Smitty901

After enjoy coffee that has been stored for 20 years in factory vacuum sealed packages, I am convinced we can store coffee longer than we will likely live Post SHTF. Grabbed a large supply of heavy duty vacuum seal bags.


----------



## Prepared One

I got a lot of range time in over the course of the last two weeks. Shot just about everything except the shotguns. Got some time in with the new AR10 as well. Added a lot of ammunition to storage, 308, 30-06, 5.56, 45, 9mm, 00 12 gauge, etc. Got two more buckets of rice and beans into Mylar and buckets. Ordered another round of fish antibiotics and went through one of the GHB's. Going gun shopping today. :vs_rocking_banana: I have one more week left of vacation so I will get into the first aid stuff and better organize it. More range time and.....Oh yeah, BBQ and beer. No pool, to cold. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Elvis

Petting the therapy cat as I type. Dogs are laying on my feet.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Reprofiled the saw teeth on the short machete.

View attachment 94507


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Had a friend who reloads make me some dummy rounds in 9, 45, 556 308 and 762. Already lost one of the 45s. :crying:
And the happy blue & white truck left a package in the mailbox this morning: A pair of quick-release scope rings. I currently an using standard rings for the scope on my scout rifle. I decided to replace them with QR rings so I can easily revert to the iron sights if need be.


----------



## The Tourist

*@Lunatic Wrench*, as a sharpener, I admire your work.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

The Tourist said:


> *@Lunatic Wrench*, as a sharpener, I admire your work.


Thanx @The Tourist
Not some of my finest work, but then again it's not one of my chisels or plain irons, although not to bad for just a mill file.
I may pull out the diamond files and dial it in a bit more.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

A Christmas prep :tango_face_grin: Hubs picked me out a lovely S&W MP 15-22 along with a case that can custom fit the firearm!
View attachment 94557


----------



## Smitty901

Because I ride the motorcycle a lot in cooler weather, what some may call cold I add a Mico-start PPSXP 10 to the packing list. It is a lot smaller than the ones I ave in the cars but will start a car. Just being proactive. New er bikes with all the toys do draw a lot more current.


----------



## Smitty901

Mrs. Spork said:


> A Christmas prep :tango_face_grin: Hubs picked me out a lovely S&W MP 15-22 along with a case that can custom fit the firearm!
> View attachment 94557


 Nice, Little hint rubber cement will hold those cut out parts don't take much. If you take weapon in and out a lotthey have away for getting messed up. You have room for a few more mags, few parts and tools Nice very nice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Smitty901 said:


> Because I ride the motorcycle a lot in cooler weather, what some may call cold I add a Mico-start PPSXP 10 to the packing list. It is a lot smaller than the ones I ave in the cars but will start a car. Just being proactive. New er bikes with all the toys do draw a lot more current.


I bought a couple similar to that a couple years ago. Never used either........ until yesterday. Left my back-up cameras on in my war wagon overnight and the battery barely cranked the engine twice before the starter relay began clicking.

Out came the battery pack and within two minutes I was driving away.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Vac-sealed 5 loaves of pumpkin bread to go into the freezer.


----------



## Kauboy

FINALLY got around to sighting in that Romeo5 optic I snagged from Woot. Shoots like a dream
Took my uncle to the range so he could finally shoot his AR that's been sitting in the closet for half a year now. He's new to the platform and taking it slow. He had a good time and wants to go again.

Also got the wife to the range the next day to refresh on handguns. We need to go more. She's losing her touch. She used to out-shoot me. I don't think she was feeling well, and she wasn't happy with her results. Another day, perhaps.
The main goal was maintaining familiarity. How to shoot SAFELY comes first. Then we can work on precision.


----------



## Prepared One

Beans, rice, and bullets along with a lot of canned goods yesterday. 2019 may be a rocky year.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> Beans, rice, and bullets along with a lot of canned goods yesterday. 2019 may be a rocky year.


This post prompted me to check the pantry. Was low on canned goods myself so I took a side trip to the store and stocked up. Soup & veggies, plus a couple cases of ramen noodles.


----------



## paraquack

Went thru a storage tub of canned fruits checking dates. Found nearly all of one "inexpensive" local brand of cans had bulged and leaked. 
21 cans out of 24, only 16 months past best by date. Ended up throwing the whole case out. All cans I looked at had the same code. 
Anyone else ever have this situation?


----------



## bigwheel

Smitty901 said:


> Because I ride the motorcycle a lot in cooler weather, what some may call cold I add a Mico-start PPSXP 10 to the packing list. It is a lot smaller than the ones I ave in the cars but will start a car. Just being proactive. New er bikes with all the toys do draw a lot more current.


Wow..I coulda used that a few decades ago when I had my hot rod Yamazooki. Didnt take much to drain the battery when I first bought it. Had to shelter at a country dance hall due to a storm trying to limp it home. Went to leave and it was dead. Fortunately about 10 drunk cowboys gave me a push start across the muddy parking lot. Hit the pavement with the tires all mudded up and that shaft drive kept trying to dump me over sideways when I give it a bit of throttle. Had to boost myself back upright by boots on the pavement. Dang that was a good bike. Actually Suziki 1100. I went to buy a Harely a few times but the were too expensive and I aint mechanical minded enough to work on em. lol.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Package showed up in the mail today: 5 pads and 4 pen refills from Rite in the Rain :vs_bananasplit::


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Got New Motion Lights for the back yard for security


----------



## Elvis

Ordered a custom sign for my gun safe in an effort to reduce the chance of some thief trying to cut or drill into my safe.

Danger
No Sparks
Reloading powders and primers inside


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show finds today: Another case of 7.62x39 and 3 more mags for the AK. And........... something else..........









What was it?















Hmmmmmm...........









Let me think...............





























Oh, yeah!; A Mossberg 590 Shockwave in 12ga.




:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## woodchipper518

Reconfigured my AR15...moved to a two point sling and changed sling mounts...practiced transitions between left and right shooting. Removed scope. Took off 45 degree cants and moved iron sights back onto top rail. Took my Vortex Sparc 2 red dot off of a 300 BO AR pistol and put on my AR15. Really like my new setup. 

Setup my new AR10 with the scope from my AR15 and pulled the iron sights off of the 300BO AR and installed them. Setup for two point sling, too. Cleaned the gun making it ready for its first shots and scope sight in. 

Setup my 5.11 Tactec chest rig. It works for now with four 5.56 mags two 9mm mags fir my backup pistol. Mounted my backup pistol in a cross draw using one of the 5.56 mag pockets. Happy enough until I can buy something better. Still need to setup chest rigs for the AK and the new AR10. 

Read two chapters in my AR15 Gunsmithing book. 

Next week will be comms work starting with a group webinar. Then there is a mandatory group meetup for weapons cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## Deebo

Snow finally melted, garage finally above freezing.
Stocked up on case sale at grocery store.
Mostly soups, peanut butter, and ramen for the daughter. (She eats it like its the only thing on earth .14 cents each on sale)
Some frozen dinners, but not much as the freezers are full of elk meat a friend gave me.
New side by side fridge freezers don't have much freezer space...


----------



## spork

Tested out my $65 Ariens 2 stage snow blower I picked up the other day. After repairing the drive portion the other day I'd been waiting for some snow. We got about 4 inches of really wet stuff and it did pretty good. 
Also filed for the rebates on the ammo I picked up and packed away 100lbs of popcorn I picked up dirt cheap. Gotta love the bargain corner at Sams Club.


----------



## Yavanna

Today I got a Stevia plant (wich is used as a sweetener). Sugar could run out, but I would still have the stevia to use, it seems way easier and uses a lot less space than planting sugar cane. 
It is suposed to propagate very easily, so I will see about that.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Yavanna said:


> Today I got a Stevia plant (wich is used as a sweetener). Sugar could run out, but I would still have the stevia to use, it seems way easier and uses a lot less space than planting sugar cane.
> It is suposed to propagate very easily, so I will see about that.


Looks like I'll be headed east for STHF, there's going to be sweet candies and cookies back there.


----------



## Yavanna

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Yavanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a Stevia plant (wich is used as a sweetener). Sugar could run out, but I would still have the stevia to use, it seems way easier and uses a lot less space than planting sugar cane.
> It is suposed to propagate very easily, so I will see about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be headed east for STHF, there's going to be sweet candies and cookies back there.
Click to expand...

thank God you are not coming south &#128578;


----------



## Smitty901

Weather station says snow storm coming. They have been saying that for a couple days and right on time snow. We had bare ground every where now it is white. But just a light covering so far. 12 deer were eating in the back yard yesterday. They must have been getting ready. Panic worry run to town stock up. Wait we don't need to , that is what those that are not prepared are doing .
I moved 1 car out of the way. Topped the ATV snow plow off with fuel from a can waiting for that reason. Put it on the charger to bring batteries up to 100% Wood and generators are ready if power goes out, but they always are.
Looking now like the worst of it may miss us.


----------



## Smitty901

I think we often forget how important the weather service is. We joke about what they miss but over all they do an amazing job. Stop and think what it will be like post SHTF with No weather reports no forecast like we are use to.
I wacth it a lot do to righting the bike. I am amazed at how they list rain or snow starting at 6am and stopping at 10am. And they get it darn near on the minute .


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The happy white/red/blue truck stopped by today and left me a little box at the back door.

Said box contained some wood products: An Ironwood Designs 4pc beech stock set for my MAK-90 to convert it back to a T56-style AK. Unfortunately... they shipped the wrong buttstock. I ordered it without the buttplate and sling swivel and drilled for a trapdoor. They're sending a replacement next week with a return label. I was kinda hoping to spend the weekend on this project and have it all finished by Monday.... but alas. Such is the story of my life.


----------



## Smitty901

Watch the person I pay to plow snow if he is in the area cleaned most of it up as I was getting ready to go out and do it. He has great timing. I will just enjoy my coffee. looks like we got about 2 inches so we dodged the storm.


----------



## Prepared One

I added 500 rounds of 9mm yesterday plus 120 rounds of 5.56 green tips. The 9mm is steel case made by Winchester and was on sale ( 80 bucks per 500 ) so I am hoping I did a wise thing. Going to feed it through the nines and see if they eat em.


----------



## The Tourist

I filled the gas tank in the F-150. In 4WD mode she drops down to about 20 miles to the gallon. It's a stick, so fifth gear on the highway is like idling.

If I had one of those super expensive bug-out cars/trucks, I would have it delivered with a stick shift, and "granny low" shifter to boot. Not only would it use less gas, but it could not be stolen by millennials. None know what that "third pedal" means.


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> I filled the gas tank in the F-150. In 4WD mode she drops down to about 20 miles to the gallon. It's a stick, so fifth gear on the highway is like idling.
> 
> If I had one of those super expensive bug-out cars/trucks, I would have it delivered with a stick shift, and "granny low" shifter to boot. Not only would it use less gas, but it could not be stolen by millennials. None know what that "third pedal" means.


Your right there. I could leave a truck with 3 on the tree, keys in the ignition and running, out in front of my house and it would still be there in the morning. An exaggeration to be sure, but most people these days have no idea how to drive a stick shift. We actually have had to turn down guys who wanted to hire on as drivers because they can't drive a shift.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Prepared One said:


> Your right there. I could leave a truck with 3 on the tree, keys in the ignition and running, out in front of my house and it would still be there in the morning. An exaggeration to be sure, but most people these days have no idea how to drive a stick shift. We actually have had to turn down guys who wanted to hire on as drivers because they can't drive a shift.


it's all part of prepper skills - doesn't hurt to have some experience driving a variety of possible transportation >>> just weekend of novice trail driving on a quad is better than nothing - knowing a little about an outboard could be handy - so could boat rowing - never turn down the chance to learn the basics of any earthmoving equipment - shouldn't be a family/group member that can't operate everything around ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

Prepared One said:


> Your right there. I could leave a truck with 3 on the tree, keys in the ignition and running, out in front of my house and it would still be there in the morning. An exaggeration to be sure, but most people these days have no idea how to drive a stick shift. We actually have had to turn down guys who wanted to hire on as drivers because they can't drive a shift.


sad thing is that you can get a CDL license knowing only how to drive automatics - the rent a rigs have a majority of autos now - some fleet ops don't buy/rent anything but autos - school buses had to go autos to begin to get enough drivers ....


----------



## Elvis

Bought a few 350 lb heifers for the back pasture today. Make a bit of money off of that pasture and food on the hoof if ever needed.

Never had cows before but some of my friends and neighbors do and I have a few acres of unused pasture. I don't plan to breed them because the bulls tend to sometimes get a bit nasty when old enough to breed. Since I don't own a cattle trailer I made sure I had a reliable guy who will take them to the auction for a small fee.


----------



## StratMaster

Prepared One said:


> Your right there. I could leave a truck with 3 on the tree, keys in the ignition and running, out in front of my house and it would still be there in the morning. An exaggeration to be sure, but most people these days have no idea how to drive a stick shift. We actually have had to turn down guys who wanted to hire on as drivers because they can't drive a shift.


Truth LOL! Seems it's a skill we old guys are taking with us to dirtnap city. I had to teach both of my kids to drive years and years ago, and even on an automatic it aged me ten years. I shudder to think what it would be like trying to get a millennial going on a standard trans. :vs_sad:


----------



## Smitty901

Around here children learned to drive on the farm. It starts out slow off road in the fields The progressed to trucks hauling grain next thing you know they are driving. They also had a mix of different equipment to operate. That made them flexible and able to figure out how to drive others things. They learn what a clutch is on motorcycles . However a lot of that is fading as things change.
By 14 or so sons were driving the semi's hauling grain to the bins.


----------



## Chiefster23

StratMaster said:


> Truth LOL! Seems it's a skill we old guys are taking with us to dirtnap city. I had to teach both of my kids to drive years and years ago, and even on an automatic it aged me ten years. I shudder to think what it would be like trying to get a millennial going on a standard trans. :vs_sad:


Just try to find a car with a standard transmission. They are out there but few and far between. A few years ago I tried to buy a new, plain jane, entry level car for a 100 mile daily commute. I wanted a stick. The dealer checked inventory and only found one in stock among the dealers in the surrounding area. I had to settle for the automatic. If you want a stick, you pretty much have to order it and wait for delivery. Same for trucks. Dealers don't stock sticks. They make more $ on the automatics.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> .............They make more $ on the automatics.


The market simply demands autos. Most things that are 'standard' today were 'options' when I was leaning to drive. Auto transmission, radio, cruise, power windows/locks, air..........


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> Your right there. I could leave a truck with 3 on the tree, keys in the ignition and running, out in front of my house and it would still be there in the morning. An exaggeration to be sure, but most people these days have no idea how to drive a stick shift. We actually have had to turn down guys who wanted to hire on as drivers because they can't drive a shift.


I found this earlier today:


----------



## Smitty901

In the work world even heavy duty today Autos out pull and do more than the sticks. In some cases 30% more . We come a long way. Besides it is easier to text an, face book and drive with an auto. Get priorities right .
Put some of these drivers in a 2 stick 4X4 16 speed or triplex


----------



## Yavanna

Most cars here have the stick transmission, since the automatic is more expensive ( and cars are ridiculously expensive here, even considering exchance rates). 
I never drove an automatic transmission car.


----------



## Prepared One

I learned how to drive on a standard transmission. I can drive them all, it's still second nature to me. If I have to move one of the trucks out in the yard I jump right in. Most kids look at you funny when they see three pedals on the floor and ask if your serious. 

My brother was selling his Porsche out in Cali when the guy that was looking at it saw it was a stick. He said he was looking for an automatic. My brother told him to leave, If he was looking for an automatic in a Porsche he didn't deserve to own one. :devil:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Smitty901 said:


> In the work world even heavy duty today Autos out pull and do more than the sticks. In some cases 30% more . We come a long way. Besides it is easier to text an, face book and drive with an auto. Get priorities right .
> Put some of these drivers in a 2 stick 4X4 16 speed or triplex


Been there done that, as well as split rear ends.

I learned to ride a motorcycle really before driving a car. Making the jump to a stick was a no brainer.


----------



## PAPrepper

Getting back on the forums and reading plus a new knife.


----------



## jimb1972

Bought me a Kenwood HF ts180s radio today. Now I just have to get the wife to move her pile of future garage sale items from what I have claimed as my shack!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to the toy store today. Brought home 5 more AK mags and three Osprey boresights.


----------



## Smitty901

Well we used some of ours today. About 0500 this morning it was 20 below here and that was not the wind chill. Power went out. Our house , mother in law and our other house. It stay out until about 1000. But you never know how long it will be out so you must act.
Started wood burner and as cold as it was I have a 30,000 BUT vent less LP wall heater in basement. Run off furnace tank and requires no electricity . At that temp generators were being a pain to start. We got all three house secured and Had coffee.
It had been my plan to start right away this morning plow snow back farther , we have more coming. So when power was back got started. Just finished up. It does pay to be ready.


----------



## charlieprepper

Tending to my garden. I'm learning how to grow different kinds of food. Really admire folks who have jobs in Farming/Gardening.


----------



## Deebo

Got raped by the feds..
Usually bring home about 4k,
found out that my W2 was altered, I paid less in taxes last year, and had a 22K withdrawal added ( for the house purchase),
SO DEEBO owes about 2 hundred dollars.
UGH, have been scrimping and getting buy, waiting on a tax refund, only to realize IM SCREWED.


----------



## PAPrepper

Yup, they lowered withholding last yer and now I am in a jame because they also took away personal exemptions so that is an extra 4,000 in income that you pay tax on for everyone in your house that you claim.


----------



## Smitty901

PAPrepper said:


> Yup, they lowered withholding last yer and now I am in a jame because they also took away personal exemptions so that is an extra 4,000 in income that you pay tax on for everyone in your house that you claim.


Not really that way they adjust a lot of things .


----------



## PAPrepper

Ha ha! They adjusted all right, I pay more in taxes!


----------



## Smitty901

PAPrepper said:


> Ha ha! They adjusted all right, I pay more in taxes!


 No the standard deduction was change to reflect the dropping the deduction. You need to consult a good tax agent. More political agenda going on here. many will find their taxes went down or stayed the same.


----------



## Toefoot

When I was back in California several weeks ago my dad gave me back my old pellet gun, Benjamin model 132. I forgot how well built this model was let alone how expensive the pistols have became. Located a company that rebuilds the internals and shipped it today. The pistol was made in 1961.

I will now have a pellet gun in my prep inventory once it gets back. This model is the 22 cal pellet and not the 177. 

Anyone one else have a pellet gun in the inventory and for what purpose besides pest control? Plenty of squirrels here in case things get thin. I also was slapped across the punkin with the realization that most cities and counties treat air actuated firearms the same as powder guns. Hard to imagine kids growing up without a BB or pellet gun.


----------



## Deebo

I have a pellet gun, just a pump daisy, but it is effective.


----------



## Illini Warrior

while I'm firm believer in work multipliers like traps & snares for small animals >>> a pellet gun is something you want also - good up grade for the kid(s) that you got started hunting/pest control with nothing more than a slingshot - the dead silence involved can be prime for some SHTF situations .....


----------



## jbrooks19

Bought a few boxes of ammo, like i do on every payday. It builds up fast if you buy a couple boxes a week.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Actually my prep for the latter 1/2 of the week was to prep for STORMAGGEDON 2019
I gathered up lumber cut off's from a couple of my job sites for emergency heating incase the winds gust up as they predict and take down snow laden trees and thus the power although the apt. complex is all underground. 
Tossed my 0° parka and traction mats in the truck, topped off the tank.
So far at my place we are an inch short of what we got last weekend (mostly melted by thursday) which "they" only classified as a storm, which "I" only classified as snow. 
I will add STORMAGGEDON 2019 has hit pretty much all of the PNW, but to me it just looks like a good ol' snow like we used to get around here when I was a young lad.
Pretty much all the sheeple in Western Washington went into panic mode clearing store shelves as if they would be snow bound for 3 weeks. Bread, milk and produce inventory was down to probably 5%. What I found odd was the meat, canned food, dried goods, eggs, butter, cheese and medicine/first aid stocks were not very depleted, I guess people prioritize toast, coffee creamers and wine over food staples.

We hit the grocery thursday night at nearly 9PM to pick up a few things, mostly comfort foods to maintain our sanity and not murder each other while snow bound.
Every aisle had check out lines like this when we got there, it thind out considerable by the time we'd gathered our chips, iced tea, chocolate etc.

View attachment 95543


How deep is the snow you ask, about this deep.

View attachment 95563


----------



## watcher

I started shopping at Garrett Wade...Picked up hand power drills fire starters 3 weird hatchet,hammer,prybar,nail puller devices...Might need them whom knows...


----------



## bigwheel

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Actually my prep for the latter 1/2 of the week was to prep for STORMAGGEDON 2019
> I gathered up lumber cut off's from a couple of my job sites for emergency heating incase the winds gust up as they predict and take down snow laden trees and thus the power although the apt. complex is all underground.
> Tossed my 0° parka and traction mats in the truck, topped off the tank.
> So far at my place we are an inch short of what we got last weekend (mostly melted by thursday) which "they" only classified as a storm, which "I" only classified as snow.
> I will add STORMAGGEDON 2019 has hit pretty much all of the PNW, but to me it just looks like a good ol' snow like we used to get around here when I was a young lad.
> Pretty much all the sheeple in Western Washington went into panic mode clearing store shelves as if they would be snow bound for 3 weeks. Bread, milk and produce inventory was down to probably 5%. What I found odd was the meat, canned food, dried goods, eggs, butter, cheese and medicine/first aid stocks were not very depleted, I guess people prioritize toast, coffee creamers and wine over food staples.
> 
> We hit the grocery thursday night at nearly 9PM to pick up a few things, mostly comfort foods to maintain our sanity and not murder each other while snow bound.
> Every aisle had check out lines like this when we got there, it thind out considerable by the time we'd gathered our chips, iced tea, chocolate etc.
> 
> View attachment 95543
> 
> 
> How deep is the snow you ask, about this deep.
> 
> View attachment 95563


Been hearing about that heavy snow up there. Prayers said. Hang in there. That poor little guy looks cold. As soon as it melts best get to Texas.


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> Been hearing about that heavy snow up there. Prayers said. Hang in there. That poor little guy looks cold. As soon as it melts best get to Texas.


Must have been 1993 or '94. I'm in San Angelo, TX in late August. Temperature is reading 106 or some such nonsense. A/C is working harder than a bunch of ******** lining up for the last chimichanga and cervesa in El-Paso...anyhoo, I get out my company car and the wind hits me like a 50MPH Bunsen Burner. Hottest sumbitch place I been to since I was talked into playing a round of golf in Phoenix in July... I check into my hotel and ask the clerk where a man can go to get the coldest beer in town...She says the Tittie Twister down around the corner got the coldest beer and hottest girls in town...I thanked her and opted for the Sizzler and the $9.99 Ribeye and All You Can Eat Salad Bar or some such nonsense...:vs_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lunatic Wrench said:


> ........Pretty much all the sheeple in Western Washington went into panic mode clearing store shelves as if they would be snow bound for 3 week.........


No surprise here. I have a friend who works as a cashier at a local grocery store. Several years ago, there was a big storm coming in. 16-20 inches of snow predicted. Of course, _The Great Food Run_ began about 4:00 PM the day before the storm. People coming in to buy 3-4 weeks worth of provisions.

Two days later, all the road were cleared off, things were back to normal...... but in another two days, another storm front was coming in soon. My friend said many of the people who dropped $400 the week before were back...... buying _yet another $400 of food_.

What did these people do with a months' worth of food in just 5 days?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

bigwheel said:


> Been hearing about that heavy snow up there. Prayers said. Hang in there. That poor little guy looks cold. As soon as it melts best get to Texas.


Thanx BW
So far so good, nothing I haven't dealt with before around here, and really nowhere as bad as the media makes it out to be, as usual. We're supposed to have more coming, we will see, but it's nothing like the upper midwest or the east coast, I just call it snow. If you have a functioning brain and use it, getting around really isn't to bad, just takes a little longer.
Mrs Wrench and I are a little sad though, they cancelled the Bob Seger concert last night, which is good because then I didn't have to be the bad guy and tell her we weren't driving thru 50 miles of this to see him again.
Put the truck into AWD today and went out to take a look see.

View attachment 95607


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Back Pack Hack said:


> No surprise here. I have a friend who works as a cashier at a local grocery store. Several years ago, there was a big storm coming in. 16-20 inches of snow predicted. Of course, _The Great Food Run_ began about 4:00 PM the day before the storm. People coming in to buy 3-4 weeks worth of provisions.
> 
> Two days later, all the road were cleared off, things were back to normal...... but in another two days, another storm front was coming in soon. My friend said many of the people who dropped $400 the week before were back...... buying _yet another $400 of food_.
> 
> What did these people do with a months' worth of food in just 5 days?


Probably tossed 1/2 of it out. They don't prep till the last second, then the over prep. I think the worst I've seen around here is a week before nature clears the roads on it's own.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Probably tossed 1/2 of it out. ..........


Probably not right away, though. Of the 20 frozen pizzas, 5 or 6 probably actually got eaten in the next 2 or 3 months. Then after another 5 or 6 months, the others were past their 'best by' dates.... _then _got tossed. The beer would have been consumed for sure... can't let that go to waste. Most of the potato chips and Little Debbie snacks would be scarfed up fairly quick.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Back Pack Hack said:


> Probably not right away, though. Of the 20 frozen pizzas, 5 or 6 probably actually got eaten in the next 2 or 3 months. Then after another 5 or 6 months, the others were past their 'best by' dates.... _then _got tossed. The beer would have been consumed for sure... can't let that go to waste. Most of the potato chips and Little Debbie snacks would be scarfed up fairly quick.


Well now I feel like I'm doing it all wrong. We only went to the store before the storm to get those kind of things as the frig. and pantry was already full of real food.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Well now I feel like I'm doing it all wrong. We only went to the store before the storm to get those kind of things as the frig. and pantry was already full of real food.


No, you're doing it right.......... the sheeple are just doing it dumb.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Back Pack Hack said:


> No, you're doing it right.......... the sheeple are just doing it dumb.


Well next stormaggedon I'll be sure to stock up on chips, soda, HoHo's, Hot pockets as they'll be easier to heat then frozen pizza if the power goes out and Mentos.


----------



## Elvis

When we expect bad weather we do nothing different except make sure everybody gets home safely.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cleaned out, defrosted and organized the chest freezer.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got tired of chasing the few P-38s I have, so I ordered ten of 'em last week. They arrived today.


----------



## stowlin

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HHQQPPD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02__o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cheap Chinese binoculars were only $12.99 when I ordered I see they are 17.99 with a prime coupon right now. On the boat I find myself worried about good ones so I buy cheap ones now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Magnets are a good thing to have. Lots of uses, cheap (even good ones) and easy to store. A few years ago, my local hardware store sold a 5-pack of small N52 button magnets. Over the years, Ive managed to lose a couple. So I went back and........... the peg has been empty for months now.

So online I go.... and find the same size on eBay. Pack of 50, less than 11 clams... shipped. Click, mine. They arrived today. N52: Damn, they're hard to get apart!


----------



## adalah

working...working...working...


----------



## Smitty901

In honor of the Democrat house I purchased a new rifle . I may name it Nancy our of disrespect for a member of congress. Did a bunch of home work on some changes to the touring bike. If this darn country is going Socialist We are at least going to enjoy what little freedom we have left.
Searched for another new engine forth junk Polaris.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went out in the 5°F / 50MPH frozen tundra, ladder and broom in well-gloved hands, and scraped half the 8" of snow and ice off my solar panels. I'm at least getting a small charge now. Hopefully there's enough exposed the sun will start to heat them up and melt the rest.


----------



## Ragnarök

Got trekking gear for this spring and summer festivities. 

48 liter osprey backpack
Lightweight wood burning stove
Dehydrated chicken
Fiskars axe 

I usually don’t spend a lot of money but I really needed a great backpack. I’m excited to see how this one does. It got great reviews.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I put together this set of AR500 Level III armor for $94.95.

Carrier is $25 from Botach.
CATI sells a lot of their armor on EBay. This set was $69.95.

View attachment 95897


View attachment 95899


This is a secondary set that will go in my truck for when I am away from home. I have a full set at my house.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Ragnarök said:


> Got trekking gear for this spring and summer festivities.
> 
> 48 liter osprey backpack
> Lightweight wood burning stove
> Dehydrated chicken
> Fiskars axe
> 
> I usually don't spend a lot of money but I really needed a great backpack. I'm excited to see how this one does. It got great reviews.


Investing in a good backpack is money well spent. My father bought an internal frame Kelty about 12 years ago and he "retired" from hiking this year and handed it down to me. It has plenty of gas left in the tank. That Osprey should be GTG for a long while if you treat it well and keep it maintained.


----------



## Chiefster23

High, damaging winds here today. Gusts over 50 mph so you can imagine the trees and limbs down. One 8 foot section of my privacy fence was blown over. We have already had one outage of two hours. I had my Honda genny up and running in short order. Power is back on now but I’m keeping all my back-up preparations in place in case the electricity fails again. This weather is supposed to last thru mid-day tomorrow.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

February has been fencing month for me. I'm almost done installing around 500 yards of 5' no climb fence along my Southern border. Hopefully it will keep my kids 4-H animals from escaping.


----------



## The Tourist

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I put together this set of AR500 Level III armor for $94.95.


I've been thinking of getting a vest to wear under my shirt for going to the mall. The issue is I know nothing about these vests,

I doubt that I will have to protect myself against a rifle bullet, but what a good vest for up close and personal handgun rounds?


----------



## Chiefster23

The Tourist said:


> I've been thinking of getting a vest to wear under my shirt for going to the mall. The issue is I know nothing about these vests,
> 
> I doubt that I will have to protect myself against a rifle bullet, but what a good vest for up close and personal handgun rounds?


If I thought I needed body armor to visit the mall for coffee, I would find someplace safer to drink my morning caffeine fix.


----------



## The Tourist

Chiefster23 said:


> If I thought I needed body armor to visit the mall for coffee, I would find someplace safer to drink my morning caffeine fix.


There isn't such a place for my wife and I--that is, if we want to CCW. The manager of the coffee cafe' at the mall permits CCW, but Starbucks does not. My wife usually orders a Starbucks tea, and either picks it up at the drive-up window, or she orders it from her car and sprints in to get it.

I doubt that people care, but her favorite Starbucks is close to our home. I go every place but the gym armed. Our libtard mayor started making tall apartment buildings with tiny units, an the rabble from Madison came to inhabit them. It was an area where the local cops sent two squad cars for every call.


----------



## Ragnarök

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Investing in a good backpack is money well spent. My father bought an internal frame Kelty about 12 years ago and he "retired" from hiking this year and handed it down to me. It has plenty of gas left in the tank. That Osprey should be GTG for a long while if you treat it well and keep it maintained.


Have you used the Kelty yet? I just read a little about them and they seem like a solid pick too.

I'm going for lightweight setup. The Osprey has a internal aluminum frame. I had a deuter pack for 16 years... it was ok. It wasn't the most comfortable so the time came for a switch.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

No more dragging out the 200a battery charger!

When my War Wagon sits for a few days, especially in the cold, the battery drains enough to not be able to start it. I finally had enough of that. Ordered a Battery Tender JR last week and it arrived earlier this week. Went out and braved the cold to install it.

Instead of getting an under-hood-rated unit, I just went with a simple non-weatherproof model as I have a 2000w inverter installed right behind the passenger seat. The charger came with enough cord to reach to the drivers' door. Now I can just open the driver's door, plug in the tender, close the door and rest assured.

It's working now. I just need to reinstall a wing panel on the headache rack.


----------



## AquaHull

I checked out a couple DVD's from the local Library


----------



## Prepared One

Picked up some more 308 and 9mm today. Ordered a new kydex holster for my Sig P 320 from Harvey's. Get some range time in this weekend and a little R&R. I am off to Chicago next week for meetings so it will be a long week.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pulled out the BOB to do some minor maintenance, and decided to downsize it. Pulled out some stuff I don't really think I'll ever need. Added a couple items as well. 

Also, instead of having some of the stuff always in the bag, I decided to simply put a list of those items, plus a note right with the BOB, where things usually are. So if I feel the need to go grab them, I won't have to think much.

Another idea I had is to print up instructions for everything in the BOB, and have is laminated. At my age, I tend for forget things.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pulled out the BOB to do some minor maintenance, and decided to downsize it. Pulled out some stuff I don't really think I'll ever need. Added a couple items as well.
> 
> Also, instead of having some of the stuff always in the bag, I decided to simply put a list of those items, plus a note right with the BOB, where things usually are. So if I feel the need to go grab them, I won't have to think much.
> 
> Another idea I had is to print up instructions for everything in the BOB, and have is laminated. At my age, I tend for forget things.


don't know if I'd do that exactly - a BOB or GHB should be divided and organized so you can part off the more extraneous items readily >>>> BOBs in a BOB

never a better age than another for lists >>> make a copy of that BOB list and put it in your indexed "binder" of lists - any SHTF that requires you to reference a list will be panic & chaos time - no better time to follow a check off list of procedures or necessary items ....

going thru your supply storage and see something you forgot you had? >>> you need an inventory list ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Illini Warrior said:


> don't know if I'd do that exactly - a BOB or GHB should be divided and organized so you can part off the more extraneous items readily >>>> BOBs in a BOB
> 
> never a better age than another for lists >>> make a copy of that BOB list and put it in your indexed "binder" of lists - any SHTF that requires you to reference a list will be panic & chaos time - no better time to follow a check off list of procedures or necessary items ....
> 
> going thru your supply storage and see something you forgot you had? >>> you need an inventory list ....


It's not like I'm cutting the gear by half. I'm taking out 9-10 items, and relocating 2 others.

And I maintain prolific lists. I'm merely adding instructions to items specifically in the BOB.


----------



## Yavanna

Today I had the trees in front of house cut down. Too much shade, and some branches were growing above the roof, so it could be dangerous. Also, one of them was a sick tree and had to be removed anyways. All of the wood is now stacked to dry. So that was my prep, a lot of wood for the stove next winter


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Got a new IFAK for the GHB, restocked the Aleve seeing I ran out of what I carry in the glove box and I had to dip into it last week. Also went thru the GHB to keep myself familiarized with where things are.


----------



## SGT E

Built this early this morning....A 12 volt backup Generator....Gotta run to get some angle iron for a frame...a switch and a battery with a few cables. Solar sucks when it rains for 40 days and nights at a time but this will counter that! Will post results and more pics when I get it done! Running a 94 amp alternator so should be plenty for multiple batteries! New engine from Harbor Freight was $99 on sale and runs fantastic......Mount bracket and belt/plug for generator was about 50$ total from Theepicenter.com...$19 for steel pulley from Tractor Supply....Wife had $100 in gift cards given to her for Amazon so I got the Alternator for FREE/ $59 new.


----------



## Illini Warrior

SGT E said:


> Built this early this morning....A 12 volt backup Generator....Gotta run to get some angle iron for a frame...a switch and a battery with a few cables. Solar sucks when it rains for 40 days and nights at a time but this will counter that! Will post results and more pics when I get it done! Running a 94 amp alternator so should be plenty for multiple batteries! New engine from Harbor Freight was $99 on sale and runs fantastic......Mount bracket and belt/plug for generator was about 50$ total from Epicenter.com...$19 for steel pulley from Tractor Supply....Wife had $100 in gift cards given to her for Amazon so I got the Alternator for FREE/ $59 new.


next time you go that DIY 12V generator route >>>> https://theepicenter.com/emergency-power/homemade-generators.html >>>> they allow you to cut some build corners and get a better overall unit .....


----------



## SGT E

Illini Warrior said:


> next time you go that DIY 12V generator route >>>> https://theepicenter.com/emergency-power/homemade-generators.html >>>> they allow you to cut some build corners and get a better overall unit .....


Might wanna re read my post again....I got the bracket/belt and wiring plug from Theepicenter.com...their 130$ generator was found on Amazon for $59...I had free gift cards so it cost me nothing. I got the Engine pulley cheaper from Tractor supply.


----------



## The Tourist

That's beautiful! Where were you when I was building motorcycle engines?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

SGT E said:


> Built this early this morning....A 12 volt backup Generator....Gotta run to get some angle iron for a frame...a switch and a battery with a few cables. Solar sucks when it rains for 40 days and nights at a time but this will counter that! Will post results and more pics when I get it done! Running a 94 amp alternator so should be plenty for multiple batteries! New engine from Harbor Freight was $99 on sale and runs fantastic......Mount bracket and belt/plug for generator was about 50$ total from Theepicenter.com...$19 for steel pulley from Tractor Supply....Wife had $100 in gift cards given to her for Amazon so I got the Alternator for FREE/ $59 new.


I like it.
Why only a 94 amp Alt. value engineering?
A 145 amp can be had for $100 unless you go name brand then it's 2-3 times that.


----------



## SGT E

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I like it.
> Why only a 94 amp Alt. value engineering?
> A 145 amp can be had for $100 unless you go name brand then it's 2-3 times that.


It was CHEAP and FREE! LOL I'll probably build another one in the near future and may go with a dual drive with a pair of bigger alternators....Never seen one but I can manage it quite easily. BTW have found the short mount from Theepicenter.com is pretty flimsy but will work on this one. Next one I'll roll my own out of thicker steel....I may weld a little steel to this one to stiffen it up a bit.


----------



## whitedeath81

Without a 12volt supply its not going to produce much. You need 12 volt signal wire to create the field.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

My Noco 7200 battery charger came with a set of ring terminals. So I added them onto the lugs of my inverter so I don't have to rely on the gater-clips any more.


----------



## txmarine6531

A little off subject of homemade generators; for all you that live in or around San Antonio TX, the Walmart at 151/410, next to Academy/Wells Fargo/Harbor Freight, sells ethanol free gas. Not sure where else its available. A buddy at work told me while discussing small engine equipment and fuel problems.


----------



## watcher

I got some more arrow heads a solar oven and a couple of pots for it...


----------



## SGT E

Well I decided to forget about the angle iron frame and picked up a simple convertible hand truck at harbor freight! Got it all finished now and even have a set of studs for jumper cables that will have eye lugs installed on one end...for now a set of lugs to use jumpers with and a few sets of power pole connectors for other hook ups.


----------



## hawgrider

Test run yet? How many Amps is it putting out at the RPM that engine runs at?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Spent this morning measuring the items and organizing the layout, then drawing up a new trauma pouch design.
Trying to keep it small and compact at 6x6x1.75, while keeping things so you can see and grab what we need w/o ripping it all out and throwing on the ground.
This will hold an Israeli bandage, tourniquet, ABD pad, clotting sponge, gloves, EMT shears, forceps, mini Sharpie and a rescue whistle.

View attachment 96949


----------



## Toefoot

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Spent this morning measuring the items and organizing the layout, then drawing up a new trauma pouch design.
> Trying to keep it small and compact at 6x6x1.75, while keeping things so you can see and grab what we need w/o ripping it all out and throwing on the ground.
> This will hold an Israeli bandage, tourniquet, ABD pad, clotting sponge, gloves, EMT shears, forceps, mini Sharpie and a rescue whistle.
> 
> View attachment 96949


On your design, is this a dropleg pouch that attaches to the thigh or LBE?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Toefoot said:


> On your design, is this a dropleg pouch that attaches to the thigh or LBE?


It's an LBE rip away. But it could easily be converted to a dropleg.

View attachment 96973


----------



## Deebo

pulled the trigger, and ordered two elsie peas for the wife and I.


----------



## Deebo

Oh, and two MAGA hats, just to see if I can piss anyone off.


----------



## archangel

Deebo said:


> Oh, and two MAGA hats, just to see if I can piss anyone off.


Daughter bought me a Trump 2020 hat , been wearing it for the same reason.

Just received a new case of Red Feather canned butter for my preps


----------



## Deebo

archangel said:


> Daughter bought me a Trump 2020 hat , been wearing it for the same reason.
> 
> Just received a new case of Red Feather canned butter for my preps


I think i get more stares wearing that "RED HAT" than I do when I open a carry my Rock Island 45.
No one has said anything negative, yet.


----------



## Deebo

Well, all, I may get in a little trouble tomorrow.
I have reserved a city park, in the only city around that refuses to become a 2ND A Sanctuary City. There is a protest scheduled in the morning, with everyone invited and encouraged to open carry. I am having a birthday party picnic at the park, and will also be open carrying. I have invited the whole world to my picnic, and I now hear that the "local police dept" plans on ruining my picnic. I read the rules, on my reservation, it says "no weapons", My sidearm is not a weapon, a weapon is used to inflict harm. New Mexico Constitution gives me the right to open carry.
I will record whatever happens, and I am fully ok with being arrested..
The name I used for the birthday party picnic reservation, is HENRY BOWMAN.


----------



## paraquack

Wish you luck, let me know if you need bail money.


----------



## Elvis

I keep a few honey bee hives for making mead. I wanted to increase the number of hives and decided to try catching wild bee swarms so I built 6 swarm traps and put them in friends pastures. Bees tend to mostly swarm in late April and May around here so I was surprised to see that 2 of my traps already have caught swarms. I moved one swarm to my place already and replaced the trap hoping for another swarm.

A NUC of bees costs about $190 so these swarm traps are an inexpensive way to increase my hives.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Elvis said:


> I keep a few honey bee hives for making mead. I wanted to increase the number of hives and decided to try catching wild bee swarms so I built 6 swarm traps and put them in friends pastures. Bees tend to mostly swarm in late April and May around here so I was surprised to see that 2 of my traps already have caught swarms. I moved one swarm to my place already and replaced the trap hoping for another swarm.
> 
> A NUC of bees costs about $190 so these swarm traps are an inexpensive way to increase my hives.


Saving the world one swarm at a time.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

I got a spark about 9:30 last night for a new poncho design and was on the computer until after 1:00. About 7:30 this morning I was back on the computer evaluating and tweaking, now I'll put it on the back burner let it simmer for awhile and see if any new revelations come to mind.


----------



## AquaHull

Reason # 502 not to surf arfcom
while drinking vodka and Black Cherry H=Koolaide with Stevia
https://www.ar15.com/forums/equipme...867698/?r=5489894&page=1&anc=5489894#i5489894


----------



## Deebo

paraquack said:


> Wish you luck, let me know if you need bail money.


Was pretty low key, we had a total of about 50 show up, I think I counted 34 people when this picture was taken, and I may or may not be the fat guy in fourth place..
View attachment 97229


----------



## PAPrepper

I appreciate your efforts. Today I caught up on the boards.


----------



## spork

Had a range day with the wife and kids yesterday. Tried out some new guns and some old ones. The oldest daughter got some time in with her .22 rifle. The youngest (just turned 7) didn't participate as she just isn't quite mentally ready for the responsibility of a firearm. Her older sister handled the 22 at a younger age, but she was a good "listener" and followed directions well. The youngest may go out with me later this summer when it can be just the 2 of us and we can have plenty of time to work on things alone. That said, all the guns fired without problems and I was even able to improve on my carry gun and worked out a funny pull of the trigger I some how picked up a while back. Straightened it out and kept em all well withing 6" at 25ft or so. Sighted in some new scopes and absolutely love my new Vortex Strike Fire red dot and 3x magnifier. I have it on one of my ar10's and man it's a perfect fit.

Only downside is I managed to forget to put my hat on and burned the crap out of the top of my head and neck. 
The upside, my oldest daughter (11) already asked me today when we can go out again. I don't think she got as much range time as she would've liked.

Last, but not least, been working on my fitness. Down 36lbs from January!


----------



## paraquack

My ham radio Technician class had 12 students. One passed the FCC exam a week ago and the last 11 passed their FCC exam tonight. 
A husband and wife team, also preppers may have helped another husband and wife team and a single college student see the light. 
They've been asking a lot of questions and all three said they intend to be at the next get together.


----------



## Robie

Learned how to light a candle with only a piece of char-cloth, flint and steel.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Learned how to light a candle with only a piece of char-cloth, flint and steel.


Now you need to learn how to make char cloth........:devil:


----------



## Yavanna

Got a truckload of dirt for the raised garden beds delivered today. Now I will spend the rest of the week spreading it out.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Now you need to learn how to make char cloth........:devil:


Got that down pat.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Got that down pat.


Next.... finding a good flint. Or chert. Or quartz.


----------



## Chiefster23

Finished topping up my raised beds with mushroom compost. This Friday I will be getting 3 hazelnut seedlings and some blackberry plants to put on my newly acquired property next door. Also working to clean out mud and debris from 2 water cisterns on the property.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I have started the wood ritual. Thank God for the splitter he let my wife, let me buy last fall.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Next.... finding a good flint. Or chert. Or quartz.


Check. Got this in the mail last week.

https://www.goknapping.com/product.cgi?product=2777&group=2758


----------



## Smitty901

Well I was going to take the snow plows off the ATV the other day. It was 70 degrees and time to get going on Spring. I was not fooled left them on and you bet 4-7 inches of snow on the way this evening. Did work up the area where the winters build up of chicken crap was dumped. It will produce some nice flowers for the birds this year.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Check. Got this in the mail last week.
> 
> https://www.goknapping.com/product.cgi?product=2777&group=2758


Um.......... no.

I mean_ finding_ it..... not _ordering_ it.


----------



## Smitty901

MaterielGeneral said:


> I have started the wood ritual. Thank God for the splitter he let my wife, let me buy last fall.


 Thanks for reminding me I have 4 big trees, dropped over winter That must get cut up split and hauled off before field work starts.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

I have been trying to find a yoga or pilates class to hopefully start getting back into shape from the neck surgery. Otherwise I’ve just been eating better and trying to walk more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um.......... no.
> 
> I mean_ finding_ it..... not _ordering_ it.


Don't need to go find it.

I ordered it. Now I own it....a lot of it. A piece for every place that I will need some.

If I have to find some...I'll worry about finding some.

Do you find your wire nuts or do you buy them?...Romex...find it or buy it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Don't need to go find it.
> 
> I ordered it. Now I own it....a lot of it. A piece for every place that I will need some.
> 
> If I have to find some...I'll worry about finding some.
> 
> Do you find your wire nuts or do you buy them?...Romex...find it or buy it?


The comparison is kind of silly. But I guess if you're willing to pay someone for rocks they pick up for free, maybe that won't be so obvious to you.


----------



## Demitri.14

Successfully passed my Technician and General Ham Exam. Now I need to get my HF rigs on the Air once my call sign is assigned.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> The comparison is kind of silly. But I guess if you're willing to pay someone for rocks they pick up for free, maybe that won't be so obvious to you.


Yeah, stupid me. I guess I should have spun the cotton for the char-cloth and forged the steel for the striker.

Get a grip.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Yeah, stupid me. I guess I should have spun the cotton for the char-cloth and forged the steel for the striker.
> 
> Get a grip.


Well, considering I know rocks occur naturally, but wire nuts don't......... I guess I do have a grip.

Unless 3M has a wire nut mine somewhere.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Got a chance to hone my fire starting skills.
Mrs. Wrench wanted a fire, no kindling on hand and the wood had gotten damp. I cleaved a piece off a log and made up a couple feather sticks, had a fire going a few mins later.


----------



## dmdolby

Just ordered some WaterBricks so I can start storing water in the apartment.


----------



## spork

Haven't been on for a few days, but I've been busy gettin' stuff done. Picked up 2 rain barrels for $30 a piece.

View attachment 97537


Also got a Singer treadle sewing machine at a garage sale for $50. It needs some attention as far as the cabinet/stand goes and a new belt but otherwise seems to be decent.

View attachment 97539


Then to top it off I had time to take out my new AR Pistol out. Over all I'm very pleased with it. It's my first AR pistol and while a bit snappier sounding, no issues with recoil and was easy to stay on target for quick follow up shots. I had planned on just getting it sighted in and heading home since it was a quick detour after work. That said, I was packing things up and said "screw it", and pulled the gun back out and emptied the last mag and a half of the 3 mags I brought with me. I left with a smile on my face, so I'd say it was a worthwhile purchase.

View attachment 97541


It's a PSA upper and lower. It has the 7" 5.56 "Marauder" upper and a Magpul equipped pistol lower. Topped it off with a Vortex Strikefire 2 red dot.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Came across 4 cordless phone battery packs I had saved from back when I chucked the land line. Thought at the time they looked a lot like AA batts, so I squirreled 'em away. Decided to get 'em out and crack 'em open.

View attachment 97643


Yep. AAs. Some didn't have any voltage, so I tossed 'em on the lab power supply to force current into them.

View attachment 97645


So far, 7 of them are taking a charge.

View attachment 97647


They may not be in the best condition, but heck..... *free AAs!*


----------



## AquaHull

8" Cast Iron
View attachment 97657
View attachment 97659
View attachment 97661


----------



## Back Pack Hack

AquaHull said:


> 8" Cast Iron
> View attachment 97657


A six-spot for an 8" CI? _ Damned_ good deal. Just don't let the bottom get rusty or crusty.... looks like a beyotch to clean.


----------



## Illini Warrior

grabbed an old Coleman propane heater for a quiky power outage this afternoon - more practice & trial run than anything really practical >>>> discovered the heater is set OK for it's intended propane 1lb bottle usage - not great for a bulk tank and hose use >> have to cut into the poly body and open it up in a couple of places - going to take a look at the Mr Heaters and the other little portables ...


----------



## Chiefster23

Attended an Appleseed Basic Marksmanship Training Event today. Good to brush up on the basics again since marksmanship is a perishable skill if not practiced regularly. Sadly, the event was advertised for 20 shooters and only 4 showed up. The instructors said attendance was way down at every event so far this year. Not sure why, but this could be a troubling trend. I shot ‘expert’ and won another ‘rifleman’ patch. Pretty damned good for an arthritic old man with bad eyes.


----------



## SGT E

Unburied the reloading bench with the Dillon 550C...put in some heavy duty shelving to hold 400 pounds or so of bullets...I got a delivery by truck last night and most will have to camp in the garage till I shoot them...Working on assembling a dillon 650 with a motor drive...bullet and case feeder..I'll be ordering the primer tube filler monday to keep up with this thing...It's a mess in here! LOL!


----------



## AquaHull

I also was at a CPL class 2Day, used my RSO credentials, and met by renewal range time for CPL renewal and got to yell at folks.

Range is hot


----------



## AquaHull

SGT E said:


> Unburied the reloading bench with the Dillon 550C...put in some heavy duty shelving to hold 400 pounds or so of bullets...I got a delivery by truck last night and most will have to camp in the garage till I shoot them...Working on assembling a dillon 650 with a motor drive...bullet and case feeder..I'll be ordering the primer tube filler monday to keep up with this thing...It's a mess in here! LOL!


Dam, I have 2 MEC jr's I'll be setting up this week and see what parts are missing. One will be a 20, other is set up for 12

RL550B is in the spare bedroom untouched since December 20, day after the internment of Mum

2 Rockchuckers and a RS2 on the bench in barn.....................

Just called and said to bring up RC #2

along with 20 & 12 wads, HI Skor 700 & 800 X
25# of #7 1/2 and #4 shot


----------



## stevekozak

AquaHull said:


> Dam, I have 2 MEC jr's I'll be setting up this week and see what parts are missing. One will be a 20, other is set up for 12
> 
> RL550B is in the spare bedroom untouched since December 20, day after the internment of Mum
> 
> 2 Rockchuckers and a RS2 on the bench in barn.....................
> 
> Just called and said to bring up RC #2
> 
> along with 20 & 12 wads, HI Skor 700 & 800 X
> 25# of #7 1/2 and #4 shot


I am curious about shotshell reloading. How much do you save reloading shotshells? GIven that you already have your presses, etc, what is your cost per 25 rounds of 12 gauge birdshot?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Came home yestiddy and found a big flat box on my porch. I ordered a 100w Lensun portable solar panel.


----------



## Chiefster23

I am become concerned with the increasing crime and lawlessness in America today. Couple that with cops refusing to investigate and judges refusing to punish, makes for a very unsafe environment. I have already covered ground floor windows with bars. Now I am installing door armor and upgrading from my crappy, builders grade, cheap lock sets. Of course nothing is fool proof but, someone’s gonna have to work awfully hard to get into my house.


----------



## The Tourist

Chiefster23 said:


> I am become concerned with the increasing crime and lawlessness in America today.


Fortunately I live in the 'burbs, and the cops patrol the area quite thoroughly. I also have ADT, and I leave the sign posted by our front steps so it can be seen from all passing traffic. Between those enhancements, I have "the flavor of the day knife" which is usually toasty. In fact, I have heard of only one break-in in this area in twenty years.


----------



## paraquack

The Tourist said:


> Fortunately I live in the 'burbs, and the cops patrol the area quite thoroughly. I also have ADT, and I leave the sign posted by our front steps so it can be seen from all passing traffic. Between those enhancements, I have "the flavor of the day knife" which is usually toasty. In fact, I have heard of only one break-in in this area in twenty years.


I too live in a small subdivision but part of a larger city in southern AZ. The police are really very good out here and the surounding towns. Very, very few reports of breakins. I also have an fairly decent alarm system with monitoring, but I prefer to keep it on the QT. I read a article from a few guys released from prison, convicted of multiple break ins and robberies. One thing found backwards was the idea that they prefer home with marked alarm systems. It usually means the house contains something that needs protecting and is therefore valuable. A nearby city had a rash pf break ins, and by the time the PD got to the house, the perps were gone with their loot. Wish I had a better handle on which way is best, but everyone has to do what they feel best. Obviously, I try to stay low key. One thing I found interesting was a perp who would go to a mass transit parking lot in the morning, break into a car with garage door opener on the visor, look at the registration info in the glove box for the house address, then take the garage opener. They go to house open garage, pull in, close the door and loot the place. So, I don't let my garage door opener show, in the car. Another thing a lot of home owners miss is the ability to use a straightened out coat hanger to hook the emergency garage door release cord, hanging from the opener chain track. A quick tug, and they open your door. Since my dog has separation anxiety, we have the TV on when we do leave. I like to think the sound might just fool a perp into thinking someone is home. Like the saying goes, "You pay your quarter and take your chance.


----------



## The Tourist

I don't think a stone wall would protect a home from a professional burglar. It's the petty thief I worry about--they'll smash a 7,000 dollar dollar door for eight bucks in cash. And even inside my home I'm armed, or at least have a pistol within reach. The dog is the alarm.


----------



## Chiefster23

I also live outside the city. In fact, the woods are directly across the road from my house. Not a park...... the woods! My township has the best police force around, but they are stretched thin. Lots of drug crime in our city and thefts everywhere to score money for a drug fix. In fact, the foreclosed property I bought (adjacent to my house) had the copper stolen soon after the last owners moved out.

But I am concerned about more than just petty crime. The left is becoming more violent with little consequence. Decriminalizing pot and mushrooms is going to add to the problems. Our society in general seems to be losing respect for the law and other peoples rights with our elected officials leading the way. So I will prep and secure my home as best I can. I’m getting too old to fight so best to have a secure house.


----------



## Marica

I like this thread! Lots of good ideas. 

Today I took the Farmhand to a local mom & pop hardware store and we bought the stuff needed for him to build an adjustable stand for a small portable solar panel. Power tools are involved. He's excited!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doing a full-up test of my new Lensun 100w portable solar panel. I ran the batteries in my DIY power bank down to 10.8 volts. Since the sun is out today, I hung the solar panel from a tripod on my deck and ran the cord inside to the power bank. In just an hour, it brought the batteries up to 12.1 volts.


----------



## The Tourist

Speaking of being armed and secure, today I have to disarm myself. True Story.

About an hour from now I have a ten minute appointment with a surgeon to check the healing of my jaw. Now, if a drug-addict was going to hit a place it would be at a pharmacy--and this clinic has a full service pharmacy directly down a hall from their main door. However, they also have a "no weapons" policy.

Now, if I go to the doctor, it's with a long term provider who also lifts at the same gym as I do. He knows I pack, and while he has more of a leftist overall view, he understands why some people carry. Several months ago (after SSM bought out Dean), this provider told me to store my pistol in my truck. The first thing the new owners did was jack up all the rules and internal procedures. No one is happy.

So as I walk into the most dangerous place I have to go, all I will have is a Boker automatic, and hopefully, being fast on my feet.

Why do people who fear weapons first seek to disarm the very people they supposedly trust? Then one day when the really bad folks show up, everyone is endangered.


----------



## Chiefster23

Put your gun in a small backpack and carry it with you. If they won’t ask to search it, and if they do, just refuse.


----------



## Illini Warrior

The Tourist said:


> Speaking of being armed and secure, today I have to disarm myself. True Story.
> 
> About an hour from now I have a ten minute appointment with a surgeon to check the healing of my jaw. Now, if a drug-addict was going to hit a place it would be at a pharmacy--and this clinic has a full service pharmacy directly down a hall from their main door. However, they also have a "no weapons" policy.
> 
> Now, if I go to the doctor, it's with a long term provider who also lifts at the same gym as I do. He knows I pack, and while he has more of a leftist overall view, he understands why some people carry. Several months ago (after SSM bought out Dean), this provider told me to store my pistol in my truck. The first thing the new owners did was jack up all the rules and internal procedures. No one is happy.
> 
> So as I walk into the most dangerous place I have to go, all I will have is a Boker automatic, and hopefully, being fast on my feet.
> 
> Why do people who fear weapons first seek to disarm the very people they supposedly trust? Then one day when the really bad folks show up, everyone is endangered.


you afraid some crackhead out to steal drugs is going room to room killing people? >>>> they rob the place while you're there - why would get involved?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> ..........Why do people who fear weapons first seek to disarm the very people they supposedly trust? ...........


Because they're sheep who lack critical thinking skills.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got a box in the mail today. I had a local leathercrafter make me some custom pieces. First, I needed a replacement holster for my original Leatherman as the factory one was falling apart.

View attachment 98013


I had him make two in case I live long enough to wear one of them out.

I also enjoy cribbage, so I designed a 'pocket' cribbage set using a standard deck of cards. I made the board by cutting down a simple plastic cutting board and running it through the drill press. I used 0.10" roll pins for pegs.

View attachment 98015


I designed the leather to hold the two halves of the board (hot glued on) so it can be folded up around the deck in the box.

View attachment 98017


I store the 'pegs' loose in the box with the cards. The whole thing folds up to pocket-sized.

View attachment 98019


I had two of them made. One will go into my camping gear, the other into my BOB.


----------



## bigwheel

Very cool. Good reasonable priced leather work is a blessing. The shop around here also fixes boots and shoes. They are pretty pricey. The nut head wanted forty bucks each to put new zippers on my favortie pair of Bates Ultra Lights. I told him to bite my shorts since I could go buy new ones for that kinda money. Now that was prior to Trumps Chicom tarriffs. Yikes..I


----------



## The Tourist

I have four pairs of flawless black boots put away--the last vestiges of the bike days. I wear a pair of brown boots now, the same type of Tyson boots, about the only thing that "feels right" after +60 years of wearing nothing but boots.

It dawned on me that since all of these Harley boots wear forever, I've probably have enough for the rest of my life. Funny how my jeans don't wear that long!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The first of several orders I made in a buying frenzy earlier this week has trickled in. A MagLULA for the AK.

View attachment 98035


(I added the label to readily distinguish it from my AR MagLULA, as well as any others I may purchase in the future)


----------



## bigwheel

Very cool. I came within about an inch of buying a semi auto military looking gun a year or so back. Then I sobered up and decided we are well enough armed around here with my trusty old thutty thutty...a couple of shotguns and pistols..semi auto .22 with a good scope and an adult springer pellet gun which runs faster than a .22 LR. My prep of the day was last Saturday whenI mowed the grass. Tall grass can allow Liberals to sneak up unawares ya know?


----------



## Chiefster23

My prep of the day? Gardening, gardening, and more gardening! Tending young seedlings and transplanted a few into the garden. Installed more deer fencing to keep the buggers from devouring everything. Built some tomato cages from cattle panels. And built some sweet pepper cages from rebar mesh. I am actually planting about two weeks early this year thanks to global warming!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Was gifted a nice, used-once Koolatron peltier cooler/warmer. I had one years ago when I traveled full-time, then sold it when I got off the road. But I kept the Tripp-Lite 7amp AC converter I had purchased back in the 80s. So I dug it out and hooked it up to test this new unit. I can feel warm air come out of the vent, so supposedly it's cooling. I tossed in a fridge/freezer thermometer to monitor it. If it works, I just need to clean up the outside as the inside is immaculate. It's just been sitting for several years collecting dust. I'll need to order a replacement cord as the folks who gave it to me lost it. But it's only ten clams on fleabay.


----------



## Prepared One

Fired up the generator yesterday and let it run for a bit. Hurricane season is right around the corner. Double checked my stocks of candles, water, batteries, etc. Picked up my new BBQ pit and fired it up to season it. All welded construction, thing is built like a tank. 93 here today so I see BBQ, cold beer, and pool in my immediate future.


----------



## Slippy

Prepared One said:


> Fired up the generator yesterday and let it run for a bit. Hurricane season is right around the corner. Double checked my stocks of candles, water, batteries, etc. Picked up my new BBQ pit and fired it up to season it. All welded construction, thing is built like a tank. 93 here today so I see BBQ, cold beer, and pool in my immediate future.


What brand BBQ Pit did you get?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Cold, gray, rainy miserable day. Spent most of it dehydrating and vac-sealing food.


----------



## Smitty901

Proving Asparagus pays . While running a bit behind this year weather has been off. Minutes of cutting produced at least 3 good meals. Enjoying some of it in butter and onion. This bed has been in over 35 years a mix of verities it has reseeded it's self and never stopped producing with very little care.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Just watched a couple/few videos by the gray bearded green beret.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> What brand BBQ Pit did you get?


Old Country BBQ Pitts. There isn't a nut or bolt on the thing. Should last 10 years at least.


----------



## The Tourist

It's cold and rainy here, but worst of all, my wife wants us to "do something together" once again. This time it's to go out and get a message. My right shoulder is acting up again, so she jumped at the chance.

I get my chores done early, even the dog's breakfast is done and in the refrigerator. I do not need to be spurred into action. But about mid-afternoon, I like to settle back with a good book or polish a knife. Just mindless, quieting pursuits. For my wife this a danger signal! Oh, oh, functionless male sitting around idle!

Idle? I get up three to four hours before she does...


----------



## Yavanna

Today was a day to try new things 🤗
Last year I got some bulbs of Dioscorea bulbifera (we call it "cará", or air potatoes in here), and I planted it. Today we harvested some and cooked it. It tastes very nice and the texture is similar to sweet potatoes, but without the sweet flavor. Very filling.
Those are fairly easy to grow, you just have to plant one of the bulbs and after a while it sprouts and starts climbing. No work required after that. It is a vine that climbs over any fence or tree you might have nearby. No diseases or pests so far. It takes very little space to grow and produces a lot of bulbs. I had only two plants this year and they produced more than all of the regular potatoes I planted this year. 
Very interesting for cultivating. Also, could be a couvert food, since most people do not know what it is, it could be left to grown among the trees, in a semi wild state and harvested when needed. 
I attached some pictures of the bulbs and the plant. I am not sure if it grows in north America.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Finally got my 40' tower installed with a CB antenna on the tip. Now I have to run the cable inside of the house to the prepper room. Wife wont let me cut any holes until she is present. For some reason she does not trust me. I have to get some PVC and a 50' cable so I can attach a GMRS/FRS antenna to the tower.

Bought, some Army dufflebags a plunger thing for laundry from the auction.

eBay I bought these MOLLE pouches. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tactical-M...var=691359733903&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 I used a couple for BOB emergency fishing kit pouches. I like them. I ordered a couple more, maybe for admin pouches.

I ordered a couple of these alcohol stoves. https://www.ebay.com/itm/223218148814 I am replacing my trioxane compressed fuel and Esbit stoves in the BOB's. Alcohol is a lot cheaper than compressed fuel. The stoves work ok for copies. The flames are yellow instead of blue.


----------



## inceptor

MaterielGeneral said:


> Finally got my 40' tower installed with a CB antenna on the tip. Now I have to run the cable inside of the house to the prepper room. Wife wont let me cut any holes until she is present. For some reason she does not trust me. I have to get some PVC and a 50' cable so I can attach a GMRS/FRS antenna to the tower.
> 
> Instead of cutting a hole in your wall, try one of these. This is what I use for both UHF/VHF and HF.
> 
> https://www.mfjenterprises.com/Product.php?productid=MFJ-4602


----------



## Annie

Yavanna said:


> Today was a day to try new things
> Last year I got some bulbs of Dioscorea bulbifera (we call it "cará", or air potatoes in here), and I planted it. Today we harvested some and cooked it. It tastes very nice and the texture is similar to sweet potatoes, but without the sweet flavor. Very filling.
> Those are fairly easy to grow, you just have to plant one of the bulbs and after a while it sprouts and starts climbing. No work required after that. It is a vine that climbs over any fence or tree you might have nearby. No diseases or pests so far. It takes very little space to grow and produces a lot of bulbs. I had only two plants this year and they produced more than all of the regular potatoes I planted this year.
> Very interesting for cultivating. Also, could be a couvert food, since most people do not know what it is, it could be left to grown among the trees, in a semi wild state and harvested when needed.
> I attached some pictures of the bulbs and the plant. I am not sure if it grows in north America.


I've never heard of that plant. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ragnarök

Yavanna said:


> Today was a day to try new things
> Last year I got some bulbs of Dioscorea bulbifera (we call it "cará", or air potatoes in here), and I planted it. Today we harvested some and cooked it. It tastes very nice and the texture is similar to sweet potatoes, but without the sweet flavor. Very filling.
> Those are fairly easy to grow, you just have to plant one of the bulbs and after a while it sprouts and starts climbing. No work required after that. It is a vine that climbs over any fence or tree you might have nearby. No diseases or pests so far. It takes very little space to grow and produces a lot of bulbs. I had only two plants this year and they produced more than all of the regular potatoes I planted this year.
> Very interesting for cultivating. Also, could be a couvert food, since most people do not know what it is, it could be left to grown among the trees, in a semi wild state and harvested when needed.
> I attached some pictures of the bulbs and the plant. I am not sure if it grows in north America.


Very cool. Never heard of these. Do they need a tropical climate to grow?


----------



## Annie

It's time to tweak the bug out stuff (aka camping gear). It's also time to check the get home bags. We have a big family and it's a lot of work. I hate to think of having to leave in the event of an emergency, but you never know. I'd rather be ready if need be.


----------



## Slippy

It was a good couple of days regarding Prep of The Day Additions;

Added $200 to the "Safe Cash" which is to be used if the grid goes down and no one will accept credit or debit cards. In other words a "Cash Only" Situation. Also added next years Property Taxes in Cash so I now have 2 years of property tax set aside in cash. 

Added 2 more Magpul M4 PMAGS, 2 boxes of Federal 5.56 62 Grain, 2 boxes of Hornady .357 Magnum 125 grain Critical Defense and 2 boxes of Hornady 45 ACP 185 Grain Critical Defense.

Added a 4 more small bags of Radish and Sweet Snow Pea Seeds to the Seed Vault.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Re-org'ing the BOB. Deleting some stuff, adding others. And making custom, color-coded drawstring bags to compartmentalize the gear by type (first aid, water, food, clothing etc). Hopefully it will make finding something quicker and easier.


----------



## Prepared One

4 day weekend for me so I plan to get some range time in. Finally pulled the trigger on the Primary Arms 1 X 6 ACSS scope so I am going to get that mounted on the 308 and get it to the range. Going to add food storage this weekend as well as go through my first aid supplies. There is of course, the ever present honey-do list I may take a peek at. Oh yea, cold beer, BBQ, and pool may find it's way into the schedule. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Yavanna

[/QUOTE]

Very cool. Never heard of these. Do they need a tropical climate to grow?[/QUOTE]

I live in subtropical climate, and it grows just fine. But it does not tolerate frosts well. Depending on the weather in your area, it could grow in there.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

inceptor said:


> MaterielGeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my 40' tower installed with a CB antenna on the tip. Now I have to run the cable inside of the house to the prepper room. Wife wont let me cut any holes until she is present. For some reason she does not trust me. I have to get some PVC and a 50' cable so I can attach a GMRS/FRS antenna to the tower.
> 
> Instead of cutting a hole in your wall, try one of these. This is what I use for both UHF/VHF and HF.
> 
> https://www.mfjenterprises.com/Product.php?productid=MFJ-4602
> 
> 
> 
> I already have two old tv cables coming in the house. I am removing them and replacing them with the CB cable. I just have to cut a small hole in the basement ceiling so that I can drop the cables down to where the CB and GMRS is going to be located.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chiefster23

You all may recall I purchased a foreclosed property next door in January. The 1880s farmhouse is being demolished next week. Hurray! I pumped out the two underground water cisterns and started cleaning out the first one. One will be refilled with a large garden water supply and the other will be kept empty for possible use as a root cellar. All trees and brush has been removed from the property so I have clear ground. I still have to clean out the spring and repair the piping that keeps the cistern full from the spring overflow. I planted 3 hazelnut trees and a new row of blackberries on the lot. All-in-all I’m very happy with the progress.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Chiefster23 said:


> You all may recall I purchased a foreclosed property next door in January. The 1880s farmhouse is being demolished next week. Hurray! I pumped out the two underground water cisterns and started cleaning out the first one. One will be refilled with a large garden water supply and the other will be kept empty for possible use as a root cellar. All trees and brush has been removed from the property so I have clear ground. I still have to clean out the spring and repair the piping that keeps the cistern full from the spring overflow. I planted 3 hazelnut trees and a new row of blackberries on the lot. All-in-all I'm very happy with the progress.


I'd be taking that second pit a bit further than making it into a root cellar - if you have spring feed water turn it into a spring house for the hot weather ....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finally got my _BOB Important Papers binder_ finished. Had to update a lot since it's been a while since I cracked it open. I also resized and reformatted some copies so I could use fewer sheets of paper.

Drivers license, CCW permit, bank card info, birth certificate, SocSec card, house deed, vehicle registrations and titles, professional licenses (you know, where you 'have a right', but the gubbamint takes it away from you for the sole purpose of leasing it back to you as part of their extortion racket), insurance cards, firearm serial numbers, passwords (printed, but encrypted), job-site access codes, .......

Oh, yeah... there's $1k in there as well. Mostly 20's and 50's.


----------



## Marica

Keep a big plastic tub in the 'tornado room' (laundry room) w/ standard 72 hr. stuff. Realized there was no Benadryl. Also realized that a soda can had ... I don't know what exactly so I had to clean the whole thing and everything in it. But it's done.


----------



## Smitty901

Research, the last time I was near Cherokee NC I saw an old Smokey mountain settlement Chicken coup. I liked it . This time I got pictures and I am going to build something like it.


----------



## paraquack

Reminds me a lot of whay my folks had on our farm in 1950's.


----------



## whoppo

Snagged:

400 rds of Winchester 300BO, 200 gr subsonic....
250 rds of Federal 12ga LE13200 low recoil buckshot....
Assorted Mountain House meals (6 boxes of 6 pouches each) to re-stock the motor home....
Fresh filters for a couple of Berkey's

That's about it for this month's budget.


----------



## Mad Trapper

planted:

2 apples
2 plums
2 pears 
2 peaches
150 onions
30 brocolli
10 cabbage
50 tomatto
50 pepper
rows of:

swiis card
carrotts
beets
spinach
200 potatoes


----------



## Robie

Bought a 10x13 lightweight tarp. I have plenty of quality canvas tarps...plenty of heavy duty vinyl tarps.

This will go along with the BOB and get used as a tent or just a shelter.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074N1R732/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Back Pack Hack

So, I got this 100w folding solar panel a couple weeks ago. Works great, perfect for luggin' around. Except........ the way it was wired from the factory.

The leads (red & blue) coming out of the panel were wired straight into the controller terminals. And with such short leads, it's difficult to actually access, adjust and use the controller when the panel is set up in the sun. So, leave to stupid me, I decided to improve on it.

What do we want? MORE POWER! OK, so this won't give me any more power, but it makes it damned easier to use.

I stopped by a local hobby shop on the way home yestiddy and picked up a couple pairs of EC3 battery connectors used in RC cars, trucks, planes etc. Just got done soldering everything up, and here's the result:

View attachment 98233


The red & blue coming out of the panel are the + and - respectively. I put the male connector on them. I then lopped off the SAE connector on the long cord, and installed female connectors on both ends of it. By doing so, this makes it ambidextrous.... I don't have to worry about which end is male & female. Since they're visually nearly identical, I decided to do it this way so I wouldn't have to mess around figuring out which end goes where.... the cord works either way,more like a patch cord than an extension cord.

Then another male connector to feed the controller. This allows me to put the controller in a MUCH more convenient location. On a table, chair, right next to my DIY battery bank etc. The SAE connector I lopped off the long cord got retasked to feed the alligator clips that will connect to the battery terminals. Eventually, I'll get a panel-mount SAE connector for this and permanently mount it and the associated wiring to the battery bank. So everything will just be plug-in.... no gator clips.

Full-up test tomorrow.


----------



## inceptor

@Back Pack Hack You should look into Anderson Power Pole connectors. Many hams, including myself, use these for quick connects to any power supply. They are also idiot proof and easy to use. Red to red, black to black and they will only fit one way. Its easy to tell which way to connect.


----------



## paraquack

I luv Anderson connectors. Come in different ampacities.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> @*Back Pack Hack* You should look into Anderson Power Pole connectors. Many hams, including myself, use these for quick connects to any power supply. They are also idiot proof and easy to use. Red to red, black to black and they will only fit one way. Its easy to tell which way to connect.


Kinda late now. Anyway, it's already done and there's no way to mess is up... they'll only fit one way as they are.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Kinda late now. Anyway, it's already done and there's no way to mess is up... they'll only fit one way as they are.


I figured. This was for future reference.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hit a couple garage sales today. Scored a Garmin GPS ($5), an unopened box of nitrile gloves ($2) and a basic rain poncho ($2).


----------



## 0rocky

*Remote monitor*

Found a neat security item for my remote location that I didn't know exists. I'm sure there are other companies that make these but I'm using a mobile/cell enabled game camera to keep an eye on the place. I suppose you can use on of the RING doorbell devices but they may not be weatherproof and not easily camouflaged. http://https://www.moultriefeeders...._medium=email&utm_campaign=May2019newsletter]


----------



## Marica

Bought a 60W solar panel to charge the power stations which in turn keep the power banks & weather-related stuff going . Won't be long until hurricane season and popup thunderstorms are upon us.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been working on some upgrades to my DIY 'power well', or as some folks call 'em : solar generators.
Ordered an SAE panel mount coupler last week. Showed up in the mail this morning, so I got it installed.

View attachment 98315

No more opening up the case, removing the tray and clipping onto the battery terminals with 'gator clips. Just plug in either the solar panel or the AC charger and let 'er rip.


----------



## Chipper

Rejetted the carb and removed the loud aftermarket exhaust from my newest BOV. A lot more stealthy and hoping to get my mileage back up near 50mpg or more.


----------



## Marica

The nice UPS man (the one who killed a snake in the garage last year) delivered my 60W solar panel yesterday and I tested it out immediately. It was a learning experience. I am pleased to report that the overheating auto-shut down feature on the 167W power station works as advertised, as does the fan. Returned to about 80 degree surface temp, from 122, in no time flat. 

Factoring out the 15 minutes of panic, and repositioning the station in the shade (!) the panel recharged the station from 63% to 100% in about 2.5 hrs. Cloud cover was 25% when I started, 80% at the end so I was pretty impressed. Input to the station hovered around 35-36W (station max. input is 42). 

The tricky part will be figuring out how to keep the surface of the panel under 150 degrees. In Mississippi. In the summer.


----------



## Chiefster23

Well yesterday I pulled the trigger on what I consider to be maybe my most important prep yet. I ordered a subcompact John Deere tractor with mower deck and front loader. I am fighting all the ills that old age brings, arthritis, bad back, loss of muscle, and loss of stamina. This tractor will help tremendously with my ability to maintain and work my property. That loader is going to replace my cart, wheel barrow, and snow blower, and hopefully save me from lots of lower back pain. At 68 years old, this will most probably be my last tractor so I splurged with all quick detachment implements. I’m looking forward to completing many tasks that I have been putting off for years.


----------



## Elvis

Marica said:


> The nice UPS man (the one who killed a snake in the garage last year) delivered my 60W solar panel yesterday and I tested it out immediately. It was a learning experience. I am pleased to report that the overheating auto-shut down feature on the 167W power station works as advertised, as does the fan. Returned to about 80 degree surface temp, from 122, in no time flat.
> 
> Factoring out the 15 minutes of panic, and repositioning the station in the shade (!) the panel recharged the station from 63% to 100% in about 2.5 hrs. Cloud cover was 25% when I started, 80% at the end so I was pretty impressed. Input to the station hovered around 35-36W (station max. input is 42).
> 
> The tricky part will be figuring out how to keep the surface of the panel under 150 degrees. In Mississippi. In the summer.


The panels can take the heat, just place the charge controller under the panels in the panel's shade.


----------



## youngridge

Finished up the garden....not much this year but strawberries and a couple raspberry bushes. Planted some beans to pickle. Very selective on room at this place so I am trying some vertical integration with pallets and what not. Only did one and I already know how I’m going to change this one and make improvements for the next one.

Got 40 rounds of 6.5 creed ammo. Stuff is expensive so just a few at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The _Happy Red White and Blue Truck_ pulled up to my place as I was staggering home from work. Inside were two small packages: Some panel-mount automotive switches and a couple of 12v-10v DC buck modules. So I hauled my toolbelt and cordless drill in and went to work adding a 10vDC output to my DIY solar generator / power bank. Now I can charge Baofeng radios off it instead of the 120vAC wall warts.

View attachment 98413


Yeah, it says 14.6 volts. It's float charging off the solar panel sitting out on the deck.

View attachment 98415


----------



## Marica

That’s exactly what the Jackery folks said. Thing is, i know better than to keep the station in the sun. Duh. Thanks!


----------



## Marica

DH & I learned a new and efficient way to clean fish. Why we never thought of this I do not know. Probably a lot of you know this already.

So we went fishing on a former power plant lake and caught at least 50+ crappie. Obviously we had a guide. Guy used an electric carving knife to cut from gills down to tail to get one fillet, flipped it to get the second and then DH used a regular fillet knife to cut the bone out. I don’t think it took 20 minutes to get them all cleaned. 

So we’re set on crappie for a while.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> That's exactly what the Jackery folks said. Thing is, i know better than to keep the station in the sun. Duh. Thanks!


What did they say?


----------



## The Tourist

If you're a "knife guy" and buy a certain style of knife, also invest in that same style blade, but in a smaller size.

Big knives are fun, but some repairs require a delicate scalpel, not a giant chainsaw...


----------



## Tango2X

Electric knives work well, but, so do old style knives like the Rapala fillet--


----------



## Marica

Back Pack Hack said:


> What did they say?


That the solar panel could handle the heat. Can't remember the exact spec but it's something like 150 max on operating temp for the panel but it can handle way more than that. It the power station whose max temp should be avoided.

Can't figure out why the folks who seek these portable panels don't also design and sell adjustable stands. Simply put what you're charging in the shade of the inclined panel. Farm hand I'd building one for me.


----------



## youngridge

Chiefster23 said:


> Well yesterday I pulled the trigger on what I consider to be maybe my most important prep yet. I ordered a subcompact John Deere tractor with mower deck and front loader. I am fighting all the ills that old age brings, arthritis, bad back, loss of muscle, and loss of stamina. This tractor will help tremendously with my ability to maintain and work my property. That loader is going to replace my cart, wheel barrow, and snow blower, and hopefully save me from lots of lower back pain. At 68 years old, this will most probably be my last tractor so I splurged with all quick detachment implements. I'm looking forward to completing many tasks that I have been putting off for years.


Mount a garden tiller in the back and snowblower, if it doesn't have a cab lots of after market ones available

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> That the solar panel could handle the heat. Can't remember the exact spec but it's something like 150 max on operating temp for the panel but it can handle way more than that. It the power station whose max temp should be avoided.
> 
> Can't figure out why the folks who seek these portable panels don't also design and sell adjustable stands. Simply put what you're charging in the shade of the inclined panel. Farm hand I'd building one for me.


My power bank was sitting inside my living room.

As for 'adjustable stands', I just use a camera tripod.


----------



## Elvis

Marica said:


> That the solar panel could handle the heat. Can't remember the exact spec but it's something like 150 max on operating temp for the panel but it can handle way more than that. It the power station whose max temp should be avoided.
> 
> Can't figure out why the folks who seek these portable panels don't also design and sell adjustable stands. Simply put what you're charging in the shade of the inclined panel. Farm hand I'd building one for me.


There are some 50 and 100 watt solar panels with legs to hold the back of the panels up at about a 35 degree angle which is about right for North America latitudes. I've even seen a Renogy 100 watt foldable panel with controller that has a carry handle and padded carry case. https://www.amazon.com/Renogy-100-W...terproof/dp/B01NADR1CI/ref=dp_ob_title_garden


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Elvis said:


> There are some 50 and 100 watt solar panels with legs to hold the back of the panels up at about a 35 degree angle which is about right for North America latitudes. I've even seen a Renogy 100 watt foldable panel with controller that has a carry handle and padded carry case. https://www.amazon.com/Renogy-100-W...terproof/dp/B01NADR1CI/ref=dp_ob_title_garden


The Lensun I got last month has legs, but I find it much easier just to use a tripod.


----------



## SGT E

Purchased a K7DYY 1.5 Kilowatt AM transmitter for 80 and 40 meters that draws 5 amps at full output. I can run from 1/3 of my solar and broadcast like an AM station on the ham bands. My receiver is an SDR that works off 1/128th amp at 12 volts and can be used with a tablet or cell phone. Got a 160/80 meter version of the same transmitter coming soon.Mounting it all in EMP proof closed racks that are grounded..... Purchasing a lot of older rigs that are tube type and replacing caps in power supplies and rebuilding them completely.....Totally EMP proof communications with zero shielding!Working on 5 and 10 KW broadcast band AM and FM transmitters as well!...There's junk out there if you can fix it...and I can!

http://www.k7dyy.com/


----------



## Marica

Elvis said:


> There are some 50 and 100 watt solar panels with legs to hold the back of the panels up at about a 35 degree angle which is about right for North America latitudes. I've even seen a Renogy 100 watt foldable panel with controller that has a carry handle and padded carry case. https://www.amazon.com/Renogy-100-W...terproof/dp/B01NADR1CI/ref=dp_ob_title_garden


I've calculated three different angles: summer, winter, spring/fall (same). I know it's not going to make that much difference given the size of a portable panel but still, there's a pretty big range-- from about 6 degrees to over 50.

Camera tripod. Good idea. I just tried it out with an easel and that works great, too.


----------



## The Tourist

As for "Adventures in Cutlery Odyssy," buy the cheapest folder ever made, and learn to fix and/or sharpen that item.

BTW, the cheapest, crappiest knife ever made is a CRKT Monashee. I just spent six times my hourly fee to repair this crap. Trust me, for a knife to practice on, you cannot go wrong with the Monashee.


----------



## Marica

Back Pack Hack said:


> My power bank was sitting inside my living room.
> 
> As for 'adjustable stands', I just use a camera tripod.


That's way better than an easel.


----------



## Sasquatch

Bought another 500 rounds of .357 and 500 rounds of 556 before the CA ammo background check July 1.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Made a batch of home-made laundry soap. All 5 gallons of it. I'm set for a while.


----------



## The Tourist

I'm preparing a knife for a moerator's wife. I have had similar talks with my wife about food, BOB knapsacks, security and travel.

I think this man loves his wife, and I was honored to contribute to his family's preparedness.


----------



## Elvis

Back Pack Hack said:


> The Lensun I got last month has legs, but I find it much easier just to use a tripod.


I've never considered using a Tripod. It's fairly windy where I live. I suspect a tripod would flip occasionally with a 50 watt solar panel on it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Elvis said:


> I've never considered using a Tripod. It's fairly windy where I live. I suspect a tripod would flip occasionally with a 50 watt solar panel on it.


I set it out on my deck last week in 40mph gusts. Never had an issue.

A good solid tripod helps, not a flimsy $15 Best Buy piece of crap. Attaching it keeps it from blowing over too. Plus having it tipped back quite a bit didn't hurt either.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Found another fun package in the mailbox today. A USB meter / tester. Already have started testing the output of my battery banks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stepped up my BOB option. Up until today, I was utilizing a used school-sized backpack. Scored a Teton Explorer 4000 on Craigslist today for $50.

'Tis even the grey version.... to fit right into the 'grey man' concept.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been upgrading my DIY Power Pack (aka 'solar generator'). Today I took delivery of two new batteries for it.

The old batteries are getting long in the teeth. They are 12Ah, and about 12 years old. I couldn't get them to charge more than 12.6 volts, and a 1-amp load would only last about 3 hours before the voltage dropped to 11.7. So I signed their death certificates and ordered new replacements last week. And given newer technology, I was able to get two *15*Ah batteries as a replacement in the same size, giving me 30Ah.

Both read 12.9 static volts right out of the box. Install 'em in the genny, and they jumped to 13.2 when the charger was hooked up. After just half an hour, they're at 13.5. Float is set on both the charger and my 100w solar panel at 13.7. Once they top off, I'll do the same 1a load test.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started testing the new 15Ah batteries in my DIY power well. My first two tests were load tests. I attached a 1a load and watched the voltage on an hourly basis. I ran 1a for 16 hours and the voltage was only down to 12.2.

Todays' test was charging it back up with the Lensun 100w folding panel. Started at 9:30AM under a cloudy, high haze. Around 1:00PM, the sun broke out and by 1:30 they were fully charged back up to 13.3 volts. That was faster than I expected.


----------



## Annie

learning all about AR-15's on YouTube.


----------



## Slippy

Annie said:


> learning all about AR-15's on YouTube.


Would love to hear some feedback once you get some information about them.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

With the ground shaking north and south of me the past few days I hauled everything out of my BOB and repacked it just so I knew everything was there.


----------



## Smitty901

Range time, when were suppose to be getting thing ready for a big party tomorrow. Not sure how we will explain this.


----------



## Elvis

As I've mentioned before here I built some honeybee swarm traps, caught some swarms, kept them in hives I built, and now I'm starting to harvest the honey. Raided a few of the hives today and got 4 gallons of honey. I'll probably get another 6-8 gallons of honey out of the rest of the hives over the next few weeks.

Free-range chickens and honeybees are great preps. both take little of outside supplies to make you good renewable food. With honeybees Varroa mites must be controlled. $20 worth of formic acid will treat 10 hives for many years and each healthy hive will make 1-3 gallons of honey every year. Considering that honey can be used for everything from antiseptic salve to mead for trading I think honeybees and a few laying hens are some of the better preps for the serious prepper.

But until all of the honey is needed I've got several relatives who make mead and a gallon on honey makes for a dandy Christmas present.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

FINALLY got the trike out for the first ride of the season. Between work, oppressive heat and constant rain, this was the first chance I had this year to get out. Pumped up the tires and headed out on a short 16.2 mile jaunt. I need to do this more often now as my knees are giving me problems.


----------



## Marica

Baked 15 loves of zucchini bread. Four different recipes. We're set on zucchini bread.


----------



## bigwheel

I mowed the front yard to keep alleged perps from sneaking up on us by crawling through tall grass..washed up the pool robot to get the water supply sanitary again... sprayed for ants front and back to keep them out of of the prepper cave and the food stores. Im pooped out from prepping. Its about the cocktail hour but I am out of snake bite meds. Will grab some tomorrow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a 12x17 cabin tent last fall for both long-term camping trips, as well as a possible emergency shelter. Took it out a couple weeks ago and tried it out when it was raining.

And boy, did it rain. HARD. One half-hour stretch dropped almost 3 inches. It then continued to rain until 3AM. And 40MPH gusts. But the tent never indicated it would pull up stakes and head to the next county.

As for water infiltration, it did far better than I expected. MAYBE a couple spoons of water spread out across several places in the tent. Nothing got soaked, just sprinkled on.

So....... I dropped the dime on 3 bottles of NixWax last week, and this morning set the frame up in the back yard and installed the rain fly. Applied 4 thin layers of NixWax over 6 hours. If that doesn't stop it, it's time to get some silicon out.


----------



## twduffy58

Today was bagging a bunch of cotton lint and adjusting my new Vedder holster to fit my side and pistol.


----------



## The Tourist

I practiced learning how to activate a left-handed switchblade reliably with my right hand.


----------



## watcher

I watched the news then spent sometime cleaning my rifles and sharpening the bayonet,next are the spearheads and arrowheads...


----------



## csi-tech

Pulled out my MSR Sweetwater and my Katadyn pocket Micro water filters. Scrubbed them, ran a gallon or so through them and let them dry. I think those little filters are neat as pickles. I took the MSR on a creek wading trip and ran out of bottled water 2 hours into it. I had sweet, cool, safe water all day.


----------



## watcher

By the way have a


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Performed an all-up, full-blown stress test of my DIY power bank (aka 'solar generator'). First time since I installed the new 15Ah batteries.

Started with a full charge (12.7 volts). Took my 100w folding solar panel out onto the deck and set it up in full sun (no clouds). Fired up the bank and plugged in my laptop, a cellphone charger, a tablet charger and my drone battery quad charger. I also started a quad charger for my Sony camera. The drone batteries charge at 5-7 amps until they get close to 90%, then drop off. The laptop waffles between 1.5 and 3 amps depending on what I'm doing ATM. The phone & tablet chargers run about 0.6a each. The Sony quad charger pulls up to 0.9a on a heavily-discharged battery to start with, then it drops steadily as it charges. So it cycled up to 0.9a four times to charge four batteries that were at ~30% charge.

It took my drone battery quad charger *6h 45m* to charge up 4 batteries. I tasked the laptop to download a ton of files from both the camera and my digital voice recorder. At one time, I was the ammeter display 9.67 amps were being pulled out of the batteries (30Ah total between the two). But that was readily replaced by the solar panel since........ when all was done (files transferred, all batteries charged), I had........ 12.7 volts!

Yes... the solar panel kept the power bank topped off during all this use. And yes, I did go out every two hours or so and reposition it as the sun tracked across the sky. But it's nice to know now I can put such a heavy load on my power bank during a sunny day and not discharge it.

Next test for the bank is to see if the solar panel will maintain the batteries when it's just sitting inside, facing the patio door, with no direct sunlight... just ambient light. After that, the bank will be topped off and a daily test to see how long I can draw 2a for 1 hour a day before I get down to less than 12v.


----------



## Chipper

Went for a nice motorcycle ride this morning while it was cool. Have to keep those riding skills sharp.


----------



## Slippy

After my doc appointment today, I went to Home Depot and bought Twenty 13 pc wood and metal Milwaukee Sawzall Blades. I thought it was funny I had to get an "associate" to bring out a ladder, close the aisle and bring down about 6 more sets as I cleared out what they had on the display! :vs_closedeyes:

I also stopped by a little Country Cooking Place and enjoyed (gorged) myself on some Hamburger Steak, Gravy, Mashed Potatoes, Peas, Cornbread and a small side salad. Mrs S asked me what I had for lunch and I told her a small salad. True Dat Slippy! :vs_smile:


----------



## Marica

Ran the generator for about 15 minutes. Barry.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Today............ is ICE CREAM DAY!

Once a year I bulk up on cubed ice and make 8-10 gallons of ice cream.

View attachment 99133


----------



## Raymond Hines

Annie said:


> Tonight I'll be puttin' spices into mylar bags w/oxy absorbers.
> 
> Edit: no I won't. I lied, because just checked and I'm out of oxy absorbers.... Oh well, Thursday then. Today my prep was to order more.


Thanks for suggestion


----------



## Marica

Started investigating ham radio. Husband has convinced me that we spend way too much money on landline phone. But I like the thought of being redundant with respect to how we can call out. So we've reached a compromise. I get to learn something new AND get a new toy, he gets to save us money.

So-- suggestions on where to begin? And why do I need a license, really?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> .......... And why do I need a license, really?


If you only receive signals, you don't.


----------



## Marica

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you only receive signals, you don't.


But I want to be able to contact county offices and emergency management and whoever's out there in the world when the cell towers go down.


----------



## inceptor

Marica said:


> And why do I need a license, really?


The main reason I know of to have a license is to keep ham frequencies from turning into CB. Ham is mostly self regulated and violators can get massive fines from the FCC.

My wife declared, many years ago, that CB is not allowed in any of our vehicles. Have you listened lately?

But the reason to get licensed early is ham is not easy to work. It takes practice. So in an emergency, when cell phone towers are out, you still have your ham gear and can give/get information a whole lot easier. I have had my license well over 20 years. One starts with a technicians license which mainly is access to local repeaters. It covers much more distance than a CB and the quality of radio waves is much cleaner. At least in my experience. To get further radio contacts one needs to have a general license and HF ham gear.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> But I want to be able to contact county offices and emergency management and whoever's out there in the world when the cell towers go down.


I may be wrong, but in an emergency, I think you're allowed to transmit.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> I may be wrong, but in an emergency, I think you're allowed to transmit.


You are not wrong. It is allowed. Even today if it's a life threatening event, anyone can transmit on any frequency. Part of the issue though is knowing what frequencies will get you help. Emergency responders are on an entirely different set of frequencies. With some handheld's from China, and knowing how to set it up, one can access those frequencies.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finally outfitted my Savage Scout 11 with her new back-up iron sights from Tacticon Armaments.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

dehydrating sliced cabbage, 


also dehydrating different greens, like lettuces, carrot tops, kale, spinach, etc then grind to a powder to add to recipes to give an extra nutritional boost.


----------



## Marica

Bought 
BaoFeng UV-5R UHF VHF Dual Band Two Way Radio Walkie Talkie with 5 Earpieces + 1 Programming Cable, 5 Pack

Not a clue on earth about how to operate them, but at least they're on the way.

Here's a post from last month about them at SurvivaBlog: https://survivalblog.com/baofeng-sales-ban-countdown-continues/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sat down and created an encryption method to send coded messages. I'm sure it's easily broken by an apprentice cryptologist, but it'll be good enough to prevent the Average Schmuck from figuring it out.

And no, it's not a simple substitution cypher like your Junior Space Cadet Secret Decoder Ring.


----------



## Marica

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sat down and created an encryption method to send coded messages. I'm sure it's easily broken by an apprentice cryptologist, but it'll be good enough to prevent the Average Schmuck from figuring it out.
> 
> And no, it's not a simple substitution cypher like your Junior Space Cadet Secret Decoder Ring.


I have several Gregg Shorthand textbooks from beginner to expert. I've always thought shorthand would be a nice secret written language!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Back Pack Hack said:


> Sat down and created an encryption method to send coded messages. I'm sure it's easily broken by an apprentice cryptologist, but it'll be good enough to prevent the Average Schmuck from figuring it out.
> 
> And no, it's not a simple substitution cypher like your Junior Space Cadet Secret Decoder Ring.


&#8230;...but those Decoder Rings are so kewl :tango_face_grin:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marica said:


> I have several Gregg Shorthand textbooks from beginner to expert. I've always thought shorthand would be a nice secret written language!


That just might be a great idea.....I don't think anyone knows shorthand anymore.


----------



## The Tourist

When you buy a new knife, check the edge before you polish it out. My new knife had an uneven bevel on one side only, and my first inclination was to "fix it." But I checked the edge first, and found it very sharp. I almost removed good steel for no reason.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> I have several Gregg Shorthand textbooks from beginner to expert. I've always thought shorthand would be a nice secret written language!


Given it's easily recognized, and hence decoded, it wouldn't gain you much time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the Big Box Warehouse on my way home. Dropped $200 on toilet paper. So I'm set for a while. Which is good.... because I've been told on more than one occasion I'm full of $&it.


----------



## Robie

JustAnotherNut said:


> That just might be a great idea.....I don't think anyone knows shorthand anymore.


I bought Rosetta Stone and am learning Navajo.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Robie said:


> I bought Rosetta Stone and am learning Navajo.


just gotta be a smartypants in every crowd, huh?


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Back Pack Hack said:


> Given it's easily recognized, and hence decoded, it wouldn't gain you much time.


Only recognized by those over 40-ish. It's not really a usable skill anymore. If the younger crowd can't read or write or spell plain English, they surely can't figure out shorthand


----------



## Back Pack Hack

JustAnotherNut said:


> Only recognized by those over 40-ish. It's not really a usable skill anymore. If the younger crowd can't read or write or spell plain English, they surely can't figure out shorthand


Today, no. After SHTF, all it takes is one to be well-motivated to figure it out.


----------



## The Tourist

JustAnotherNut said:


> Only recognized by those over 40-ish. It's not really a usable skill anymore. If the younger crowd can't read or write or spell plain English, they surely can't figure out shorthand


Overall, I don't think it's just the written word that the younger crowd has difficulty with. I don't think they get the nuance of the spoken word, either. If you want them to fully understand what you're saying you should learn to speak in all caps, like in one of their cell phones.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

JustAnotherNut said:


> Only recognized by those over 40-ish. It's not really a usable skill anymore. If the younger crowd can't read or write or spell plain English, they surely can't figure out shorthand


Then translate _their _language.....

View attachment 99223


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Back Pack Hack said:


> Then translate _their _language.....
> 
> View attachment 99223


Ummmm&#8230;..NO.

But then again, I never learned shorthand either.

As for my prep of the day.....more dehydrating. carrots, mushrooms and celery.


----------



## Slippy

Robie said:


> I bought Rosetta Stone and am learning Navajo.


(CODE BREAKER ALERT! It appears that our good friend Robie spent some time with an Indian Prostitute named Rosie Rocks. :vs_lol:..:vs_clap:

I'm here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress and bartender!)


----------



## hawgrider

Slippy said:


> (CODE BREAKER ALERT! It appears that our good friend Robie spent some time with an Indian Prostitute named Rosie Rocks. :vs_lol:..:vs_clap:
> 
> I'm here all week, don't forget to tip your waitress and bartender!)


Whole lot of Rosie-


----------



## The Tourist

Is AC/DC still around? Oh, I know they might sing songs about beautiful women, but at their age they just forget what to do with them after they catch them...


----------



## Chiefster23

I guess technically this isn’t a prep, but after much delay I finally received and I am flying my brand new Betsy Ross flag in my front yard. The customer service rep said they sold out over 6000 flags in one day after the left-wing meltdown dustup.


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> Is AC/DC still around? Oh, I know they might sing songs about beautiful women, but at their age they just forget what to do with them after they catch them...


I think they have retired.

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...c-guitarist-and-co-founder-dead-at-64-123387/


----------



## jimcosta

*Again?*

I am currently reading a book regarding our Security group.

The authors say we should maintain the proper mindset that we are at all times prepared to do whatever is required to defend ourselves.

To maintain that mindset they suggest we post a sign which reads:

* Trespassers will be shot.
Survivors will be shot again.*


----------



## The Tourist

*@jimcosta*, considering that most of us are God-fearing suburbanites, do you think anyone will dispassionately shoot a total stranger for being on the wrong side of a property line?

I carry a pistol everyday, and in the few scant moments where I was wondering what was going to happen, I put my hand on my knife. Even under duress, I had the instinctive feeling to wound before I would kill.

Now, I have no formal defensive handgun training. But I'd wager it's going to take quite a lot for me to deliberately shoot to kill.


----------



## Yavanna

Yesterday I started the crossfit classes at the gym. Today everything hurts 😞 
Why is this a prep? Because I am out of shape and feel like a pudding most of the time. At least at crossfit you move your whole body at the same time and learn something usefull, instead of that dumb gym machines.


----------



## Yavanna

jimcosta said:


> *Again?*
> 
> I am currently reading a book regarding our Security group.
> 
> The authors say we should maintain the proper mindset that we are at all times prepared to do whatever is required to defend ourselves.
> 
> To maintain that mindset they suggest we post a sign which reads:
> 
> * Trespassers will be shot.
> Survivors will be shot again.*


now that is a sign I would like to hang on my fence &#128514;


----------



## RubberDuck

Dead men can't testify...
Never shoot to wound and not sure about your state but in lots of states to use a knife in any form on another person even if life or death is a criminal offense and worse to defend in court than defensive shooting.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

@Tourist: I am just the messenger here, not the author.

But in defense of the authors, we must be aware that a time continuum that goes from normal today to people are dying from starvation and thirst. At some point in that timeline you may be attacked at night simply because people see you as alive therefore you have resources. I think the authors were referring to that time. They point out that police get killed doing a normal traffic stop because they are not geared up for maximum conflict. The authors are saying in time of defense we should be geared up for maximum defense so that intruders do not get a split second advantage over you.

We have discussed survivors of intrusion at our group retreat as well. We decided we cannot afford for survivors to go back and tell of our defenses and that we appear to be a large group which means large supplies. We decided that captured intruders cannot go home alive. One solution is to put them in the back of a truck, strip them half naked and without weapons leave them lost and alone 20 miles away. Our problem would be resolved without further killing.

Let me say it from a different angle. I recently saw a movie about a married school teacher couple that got into prepping and their journey to prep. When they purchased guns they were advised to see "Joe" for personal protection classes. They met Joe but decided he was too expensive. Joe countered that for $35 he would give them the most important class immediately. It was accepted.

Joe said to consider him as their teacher and master and must instantly obey any order given. He told the husband to punch him in the face. Hubby objected with excuses ranging from non-violence to is Joe ready and which way will Joe lean to for safety. The instructor was getting impatient when the wife said she could do it. Just as the instructor turned to look at her she socked him to the floor. Hubby lamblasted her as to how she could have done that to the instructor was not ready.

The Instructor said, "Class is over. That'll be $35. The lesson learned is when it comes to defending yourself, you must be prepared to act instantly and out of habit without thinking about it otherwise you may die."


----------



## The Tourist

*@jimcosta*, oh, I get the "kill or be killed" nature of aggression, I spent five years in an MC. If one of the enforcers gave a command, you followed it. In fact, it's the reason I was never badly injured, just one broken nose and I think it got "cracked" once, but I didn't seek aid.

Since I was 8 years old I had access to my own knife. In my twenties I received pointers from a Madison Police Officer and I've carried a firearm legally since the day Wisconsin made CCW a legal right.

Having said all that, I've also seen men who've had to kill, and most of them are never the same. Fortunately for me, most uncultured citizens are afraid of a switchblade snapping open, it's like I turned a hungry cobra loose into their shorts.

The dummies. It's the blade that is the weapon, the crack of the spring and snap of the lock are all in the handle. The nice thing is that I'm a polisher, too...


----------



## The Tourist

Yavanna, how's my bedroom coming along at your house? Sooner of later my luck is going to change--and that's usually means "to the bad."

How have you been? I haven't gotten a letter from you, and my Sicilian spies told me you were seen on the Argentinian pampas, swigging a Yerba Mate' while you were flirting with a gaucho.

By the way, I like to sleep late, can my bedroom just have a northern exposure...


----------



## Chiefster23

Gentlemen (and ladies), I have taken numerous self defense pistol classes from very reputable instructors. Any instructor worth his salt doesn’t teach “shoot to wound” or “shoot to kill”. They teach “shoot to stop the threat”. That’s all! Shoot to stop the threat. In most cases you are instructed to shoot center mass for a variety of reasons we don’t necessarily need to explore here now. Only a fool would deliberately try to aim at an arm or leg for a “wound only shot”. If you are under extreme stress and adrenaline is pumping you will be damned lucky to score a center mass hit. Trying to hit an arm or leg would be damned near impossible.

Then there is the inevitable legal questions and hassle. “Yes Mr. District Attorney, I was afraid for my life but I only shot to would the perp that was trying to kill me.” “Yep! I was in mortal danger but I took the extra time to aim at his arm instead of shooting to stop him from killing me.” This argument doesn’t fly.


----------



## Prepared One

Shoot till the threat has ceased. That, in my mind, means dead.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, I have it easy in Madison, Wisconsin.

Fully half the population here is communist. They have disarmed themselves and will only respond to Moscow. Even if they break out the required rusty "hammer and sickle," surely hot lead will soon have them hauled away in a troika...

That means I only face 50% of the enemies you guys brave--and I've seen these guys. Many are gay, and those that aren't are cross-dressers. Not much danger facing a water pistol.

That leaves the gang bangers. I have yet to meet one that holds his firearm in the proper position. When Chicago tosses out it's substandard bangers and they come to Madison for the easy living, not one can hit an Escalade with a full magazine. Stupid? You cannot believe it. We've had gang fights in broad daylight that were recorded by passerby citizens! They might as well have signed their names on the back of their jackets!

The student rioters of the late 1960s were tougher than these guys!


----------



## Yavanna

The Tourist said:


> Yavanna, how's my bedroom coming along at your house? Sooner of later my luck is going to change--and that's usually means "to the bad."
> 
> How have you been? I haven't gotten a letter from you, and my Sicilian spies told me you were seen on the Argentinian pampas, swigging a Yerba Mate' while you were flirting with a gaucho.
> 
> By the way, I like to sleep late, can my bedroom just have a northern exposure...


no spare bedrooms in this house, sorry. 
We actually had one but we use it for the washing machines now. Also, we wake up early and make a lot of noise. No lazying around. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Marica

BaoFeng handitalkies (did I get that jargon correct?) arrived today. Chirp downloaded and loaded up with frequencies. So far, I've had great success listening to NOAA weather radio. We need an Elmer!


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Gentlemen (and ladies), I have taken numerous self defense pistol classes from very reputable instructors. Any instructor worth his salt doesn't teach "shoot to wound" or "shoot to kill". They teach "shoot to stop the threat". That's all! Shoot to stop the threat. In most cases you are instructed to shoot center mass for a variety of reasons we don't necessarily need to explore here now. Only a fool would deliberately try to aim at an arm or leg for a "wound only shot". If you are under extreme stress and adrenaline is pumping you will be damned lucky to score a center mass hit. Trying to hit an arm or leg would be damned near impossible.
> 
> Then there is the inevitable legal questions and hassle. "Yes Mr. District Attorney, I was afraid for my life but I only shot to would the perp that was trying to kill me." "Yep! I was in mortal danger but I took the extra time to aim at his arm instead of shooting to stop him from killing me." This argument doesn't fly.


 Stop the threat should always be your answer nothing added nothing taken away. Your legal counsel fills in the rest. Likely that will be all you have time for. Two to the chest one to the head sounds bad ass but in real time only happening if Bg is already on the ground.
We just came in from some low light range time. After ensuring center mass shots found the mark we did play a bit, head shot could be made but what a shooter assumed was dead on turned out to be just barely a hit . better off taking the biggest part of the target presented you.
Maybe old but it keeps you alive. Speed, Surprise and violence of action . Act fast, Surprise them if you can and go xxxx nuts on them . And least if you feel bad about it latter you will be the one still alive.


----------



## Elvis

Finished harvesting the honey from my honeybees tonight. 14 gallons of honey will make for some nice Christmas presents this year and a few batches of mead for my family. Several other family members make mead which requires about 1 1/4 gallons of honey for a 5 gallon batch of 12% alcohol mead. Party Time!


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well it may seem like a weird prep but I have enough bras to hold me for 2 months without washing and wearing them for 2 days instead of one. I can also use them to filter water if need be may not be the best but it’s better than nothing. Next step more sock and underwear don’t have enough of either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Well it may seem like a weird prep but I have enough bras to hold me for 2 months without washing and wearing them for 2 days instead of one. I can also use them to filter water if need be may not be the best but it's better than nothing. Next step more sock and underwear don't have enough of either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget the make a good particulate matter mask when used on the face. Put a packet of activated charcoal in it first and you've got the making of a "gas mask". LOL


----------



## The Tourist

Well, I doubt I need any support garments, but what I need is some good night vision glasses.

The knives and suggested training isn't worth spit if you cannot find the sheep in the dark...


----------



## Chipper

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Well it may seem like a weird prep but I have enough bras to hold me for 2 months without washing and wearing them for 2 days instead of one. I can also use them to filter water if need be may not be the best but it's better than nothing. Next step more sock and underwear don't have enough of either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Just wear them inside out then you have twice as many.


----------



## Chiefster23

You may recall that in Jan. I purchased the 1/3 acre property next to mine from a bank foreclosure. I spent early spring removing 2 large trees and a brush thicket. The lot contains a spring that runs year round and 2 underground water cisterns. One cistern was dry but full of garbage from the previous owners. I have cleaned out the trash and may use this cistern for a root cellar. I pumped out the other cistern and cleared a blockage in the pipe that supplies this tank from the spring. I plan on cleaning the silt from the spring when the weather cools a bit. Finally, I just finished with the 1880 built farmhouse demo. 210 yards of dumpsters. Whew! A lot of work! So now I have to grade and reseed the lot. I already planted blackberry and hazelnut on the lot and I plan on adding some raised bed and straw bale gardening next spring. Irrigation will come from the cistern and a solar powered pump. This has been a big job and outlay of $ but the independent water supply and additional land is a big perk in my opinion. But at 68 years old I’m getting a little old for projects this big.:vs_smile:


----------



## youngridge

Got into a 24 foot camper, not sure if that is a prep more than some family vacationing time. Anyone know of any camper threads on here that have any must have modifications on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Chiefster23 said:


> You may recall that in Jan. I purchased the 1/3 acre property next to mine from a bank foreclosure. I spent early spring removing 2 large trees and a brush thicket. The lot contains a spring that runs year round and 2 underground water cisterns. One cistern was dry but full of garbage from the previous owners. I have cleaned out the trash and may use this cistern for a root cellar. I pumped out the other cistern and cleared a blockage in the pipe that supplies this tank from the spring. I plan on cleaning the silt from the spring when the weather cools a bit. Finally, I just finished with the 1880 built farmhouse demo. 210 yards of dumpsters. Whew! A lot of work! So now I have to grade and reseed the lot. I already planted blackberry and hazelnut on the lot and I plan on adding some raised bed and straw bale gardening next spring. Irrigation will come from the cistern and a solar powered pump. This has been a big job and outlay of $ but the independent water supply and additional land is a big perk in my opinion. But at 68 years old I'm getting a little old for projects this big.:vs_smile:


Awesome project nonetheless Chiefster!

Would love to hear more about your progress especially any treasures that you might have salvaged from the 1880 farmhouse.


----------



## Chiefster23

Thanks slip! But no treasures salvaged. The house was in terrible shape. The foundation was hand laid natural stones and the sill plates were hand hewn chestnut logs. American chestnut is pretty much extinct now. The logs were hand notched to accept the floor joists and the log ends were mortise and tennon with hand made pegs. Pretty cool. The demo contractor asked if he could have the logs and I agreed. They had value, but were much too big and heavy for me to handle. The rest of the house was hemlock, which is worthless. The druggies got into the house and stole all the copper before I purchased the property. So nothing of value to me other than the land and spring.

Originally I thought the house had some red oak in its construction. But I was wrong. I kept joking with the demo guy that we were gonna find a mason jar with gold coins. But no luck!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a 3l water bladder and a compact IFAK for the BOB. Only thing left to get is a compact pistol and I'll color it 100% ready.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

youngridge said:


> Got into a 24 foot camper, not sure if that is a prep more than some family vacationing time. Anyone know of any camper threads on here that have any must have modifications on it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solar panels to keep the battery charged. Fridge might run off propane but it(should)needs 12v to keep it running. 
Rear rack on the bumper/frame. You always need extra storage especially for a generator and fuel can(s). 
LED lightbulbs in every light on the camper. You would be surprised how quick they will drain a battery. 
A good shovel to dig a hole to drain the black tank into. If your in the woods you will not have a dump station nearby. 
Remember if the camper has a roof ladder the roof is meant to be walked on. Roofs are good for storage, solar panels, a guard post. Sitting/standing higher gives you a better field of view. 
You will want a clothes line for swim wear and for freshly hand washed laundry. 
You can use your stove as long as the propane lasts but you will want some type of fire pit grill grate to cook over to extend the propane or for when it is gone. They also have those small charcoal grills that you could put campfire coals in it and cook over those.

Use your imagination


----------



## jimcosta

Our core members are now wearing Tee shirts that say "Pensacola Preppers.US" on them.

They are canary blue in color so we don't look like GI's. The letters are in large black print on the front and black. $25 each.

We made certain that our website comes up in the top three searches.

Our hope is that they spark either a conversation or a lookup at home.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent an hour at the sewing machine fixing up some of my duds. Hem unraveling, belt loop pulled loose, etc. Got everything back into working order..... for a whoooole lot less than buying replacements!

Then on to the BOB. Testing the 3l hydration bladder I bought. So far, so good.... despite the bite valve having a tear in it. Manufacturer is sending a replacement..... kudos to them. Also ranger-rolled extra clothing for the BOB. Another pair of pants, a long- and short-sleeve shirt, long-johns, a water-repellant lined hoodie, 2pr socks. Scrounge up a good hat & gloves, and the BOB will be ready to hit the road......... Jack!


----------



## Smitty901

Playing with a smaller size Air fryer . Dehydrated a couple apples with it work great. Makes darn good french fries and other forms of potato . All the dried apples got eat before I could store any. I wonder if Coffee beans can be roasted in one of these ?


----------



## whoppo

Added another 50+ acres to our "mountain retreat / retirement" property. Gained around 1200 feet of a year-round brook, roughly 40 feet wide and waist-deep during the slow season. Thinking we might try a small scale hydro system just for giggles.


----------



## Annie

Smitty901 said:


> Playing with a smaller size Air fryer . Dehydrated a couple apples with it work great. Makes darn good french fries and other forms of potato . All the dried apples got eat before I could store any. I wonder if Coffee beans can be roasted in one of these ?


Smitty, have you ever used a regular dehydrator? If so was there any difference between that and the airfryer?


----------



## Annie

whoppo said:


> Added another 50+ acres to our "mountain retreat / retirement" property. Gained around 1200 feet of a year-round brook, roughly 40 feet wide and waist-deep during the slow season. Thinking we might try a small scale hydro system just for giggles.


Woot, woot!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Smitty, have you ever used a regular dehydrator? If so was there any difference between that and the airfryer?


Dehydrators usually are run at much lower temperatures.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Smitty, have you ever used a regular dehydrator? If so was there any difference between that and the airfryer?


 Yes . The one I have it is a lager one and that was all it did. The Air fryer cooks with out oil or in some case a very little amount. Because of the way it works it can be used to dehydrate food and make jerky. The machine allows you to set the temperature you want and the time.
It is a Ninja air fryer. Like most things it had a list price of about $160 by the time wife applied this discount , used this code and all that stuff it came home for $39 dollars. So far I like it. This is why I do not shop for clothing, shoes or items like this. I don't understand it all. We were at the store yesterday a shirt I wanted that is the type I wear was $51 they are strong and hold up well. By the time we got out of the store it was $19. 1 rule of life is let people do what they are good at.


----------



## David357

I am putting together my own home-made MRE's. Can't say it's cheaper than the military version, but this way, I put in them what I want and I don't have to buy cases of MRE's that have food I don't like (like lemon pepper tuna). I use a vacuum sealer to keep everything fresh. I need to get a dehydrator to expand my ability to put more good food in these MRE's.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another difference will be fryers and cookers are designed to hold the heated air in, and as such will also retain a lot of the moisture that's been drawn out of the food. Dehydrators are designed to exchange the air within themselves to remove said moisture.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished my BOB prep. The bag itself is complete, but I wanted to store it in it's own faraday cage so I don't have to worry about the electronics I keep in it. So off to the local farm & ranch supply store for a $25 30-gallon Berhens can. Line it with a yoga mat I picked up at a garage sale for $3, drop in the winter clothing I will keep in ziplock bags (long jongs, flannel shirt etc) on the bottom, and carefully slide the BOB in. The yoga mat is mostly to prevent anything metal on the bag from touching the can.... primarily the aluminum water bottle I will use. Since the bag is non-metallic anyway, there shouldn't be an issue with it touching the can or lid. But the yoga mat is cheap insurance for $3.

I'll keep extra clothing in the bottom for two reasons: 1. as an insulator from the bottom of the can and 2. there's no reason to take winter clothing if I need to make tracks in the middle of 100° weather. If it's winter, I just reach down, grab what I think I'll need to add to the BOB, drop it in and beat feet out the door.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local used book store today to kill an hour. Spent $20 on some paperbacks I'll squirrel away should I ever just need to pass some time. Some books are small and may end up in the BOB.


----------



## youngridge

whoppo said:


> Added another 50+ acres to our "mountain retreat / retirement" property. Gained around 1200 feet of a year-round brook, roughly 40 feet wide and waist-deep during the slow season. Thinking we might try a small scale hydro system just for giggles.


Is this something that has built on or you are intending to build on? What kind of climate? Sounds decent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoppo

youngridge said:


> Is this something that has built on or you are intending to build on? What kind of climate? Sounds decent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Undeveloped land... we currently have a 31' travel trailer parked there and will be improving the land and building the retirement home. We're thinking a pair of 30x50 Quonset huts, off-grid. One for the living space and one for garage/barn duty. Northern New England climate with lots of snow. It's on the side of a mountain that had around 500 inches of snow this past winter.

Access is via a dead-end, private road, roughly a half-dozen year round residents and a few seasonal. Lots of skills among the neighbors and a very nice assortment of heavy equipment. Very independent, conservative folks who have accepted us as one of them and welcome us "home" whenever we're there.


----------



## Deebo

Smitty901 said:


> Playing with a smaller size Air fryer . Dehydrated a couple apples with it work great. Makes darn good french fries and other forms of potato . All the dried apples got eat before I could store any. I wonder if Coffee beans can be roasted in one of these ?


Update? Photos? We have a small one, just last night the wife splurged on a bigger one?
Air frying apples? The hell you say?


----------



## Smitty901

Deebo said:


> Update? Photos? We have a small one, just last night the wife splurged on a bigger one?
> Air frying apples? The hell you say?


 It works as a dehydrator also. Set temp to 135 and let it do its thing. I plan to do some more soon with it. It makes amazing french fires with no oil.


----------



## Deebo

@Smitty901, all we have done is heat up some already fried foods in it. Frozen chicken bites, French fries. 
Havent went and done a chicken breast in it yet..I will try that soon.


----------



## Smitty901

Deebo said:


> @Smitty901, all we have done is heat up some already fried foods in it. Frozen chicken bites, French fries.
> Havent went and done a chicken breast in it yet..I will try that soon.


 good luck . it takes some figuring to convert cooking times and some experimenting . I just mad a 1/2 pound of frozen tater tot's in it 1 pound called for 360 degrees and 18 -22 minutes . the 1/2 pound took 11 minutes. at 360


----------



## Marica

There's nothing better than sweet potato fries in the air fryer.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Thanks for this thread, I've got a shelf full of crap that professed to re-heat fried food that never worked. BTW, its all going to the dump. Don't really feel that the customers reviews pertain to those of us that prep. Those folks maybe use it, what, once or twice a year at best. Thanks again, sick and tired of buying stuff that don't work. I'm retired now, can't waste food or money.


----------



## Slippy

Just finished building a heavy ass wooden stand to support my Post Hole Digger Implement. PHD+12"Auger weighs 275 lbs and I'm sick of wrestling the sumbitch to get it hooked up to my tractor. Hopefully this Stand, made with 6"x6" Treated Posts, and 2"x6" Treated Lumber will weigh enough to support the PHD and make it easier to hook up.

Will post pics tomorrow after I make my first test run...

Oh, all materials came from scrap wood in my "boneyard" so no out of pocket cost!


----------



## Piratesailor

Called an electrician who I’ve known for years. I want him to enable me to hook up my genset to the house for rudimentary things.


----------



## SGT E

Piratesailor said:


> Called an electrician who I've known for years. I want him to enable me to hook up my genset to the house for rudimentary things.


I did this a few years ago with a switch box ready made...was an easy change over. pick 6 rooms you want power in and simply unhook them from the breakers...hook them to the wires going through the switch box and hook the switch box wires through the breakers. No chance to backfeed the grid if the powers out. I do hate the fact my nosy @ss neighbors that don't speak to me all year come by to kiss my @SS when the power's out all day wanting to know if they can hook a extension cord or come by for dinner or movies and popcorn....I just run em off. I raise the blinds and have a movie on the big screen....cold beer and popcorn while they sit out front and watch me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Many years ago, I had just moved into a new place and hadn't had time to put in a proper transfer switch. I come home from work on a February afternoon, and the power's been out for about 6 hours. As the sun goes down, it starts to get rather cool inside. So I decide to install a pigtail on my furnace, pull out the genny from the garage and run an extension cord down the stairway into the basement.

I start up the genny, go downstairs to plug in the cord, and the genny starts coughing and sputtering. "Damn it!" I said, kicking myself for forgetting to turn on the gas valve under the gas tank. I go back upstairs thinking I'll just do that, pull the cord a couple times, and I'll have heat.

I walk out onto my driveway to find my cord unplugged and my (new) neighbor pulling MY genny across the lawn over to HIS house. I ask him what the (#@*$ he's doing, and he says he needs electricity for his fridge and freezer. I tell him to get his own )(*@*&ing generator.

We didn't speak much after that.


----------



## Prepared One

I am adding Ammo this weekend. 5.56, 308, and 9mm. more rice and beans into Mylar. Also putting another 1000 bucks in the safe, just in case. Got rid of the electric oven and stove last weekend and installed a good gas stove so I won't depend on power for cooking. (I do have generators and other means of cooking) Plus, my wife likes gas better for some reason. Getting some range time in as well this weekend and double checking my 1st aid and dry goods storage. You ever have that feeling the music is going to stop and there are no chairs left?


----------



## Slippy

Anyone who has wrestled to attach a Post Hole Digger and Auger Implement knows that it can be a difficult chore and is best accomplished by 2 men. Earlier this week I didn't have anyone that could help me and I damn near busted a nut getting it hooked up. So I grabbed some 6x6 and 2x6 Treated Wood from my inventory and commenced to building a stand for the PHD.

The 6x6's are cut to 18" and the 2x6 painted runners on the bottom of the stand give me plenty of clearance when attaching and removing the Post Hole Digger with Auger attached.

The weight of the stand keeps the PHD stable and all it takes is a simple lift of the front end and attach it to the tractor's 3 Point Hitch and I'm good to go.

COST- $0.00

SAVINGS- The Lumbar Discs in my back!

View attachment 99685


View attachment 99687


View attachment 99689


----------



## Piratesailor

Started the genset today. 8kw (10kw max) and started on the first try. Let it run for a bit then drained the fuel. Mainly ready for a hurricane or tropic storm event although we didn’t lose power with Harvey. 

Electrician comes tomorrow. We’ll put in a pigtail to run part of the house and the areas that don’t need electric will have their breakers turned off. We did this at my last house and it worked great through 2 storms.


----------



## Marica

Started highlighting correct answers in Gordon West's HAM radio license test prep book. Not studying. Just highlighting. Interesting stuff, though.


----------



## inceptor

Marica said:


> Started highlighting correct answers in Gordon West's HAM radio license test prep book. Not studying. Just highlighting. Interesting stuff, though.


When you think you might be ready, or even to get to that point, I would use online resources. There are a number of free tests online that will help you along. I used the QRZ option when I was working on getting my Extra Class license. It took some work but I made it.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ham+test+online+practice+exams&t=ffab&atb=v108-1&ia=web


----------



## Elvis

Slippy said:


> Anyone who has wrestled to attach a Post Hole Digger and Auger Implement knows that it can be a difficult chore and is best accomplished by 2 men. Earlier this week I didn't have anyone that could help me and I damn near busted a nut getting it hooked up. So I grabbed some 6x6 and 2x6 Treated Wood from my inventory and commenced to building a stand for the PHD.
> 
> The 6x6's are cut to 18" and the 2x6 painted runners on the bottom of the stand give me plenty of clearance when attaching and removing the Post Hole Digger with Auger attached.
> 
> The weight of the stand keeps the PHD stable and all it takes is a simple lift of the front end and attach it to the tractor's 3 Point Hitch and I'm good to go.
> 
> COST- $0.00
> 
> SAVINGS- The Lumbar Discs in my back!
> ]


I put in a post about 5' tall. When I unhook the post hole digger I back up so that it's about touching the post and use a nylon strap to strap it upright to the post.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to a flea market that's basically a building full of garage sales. Found a couple of long (8" and 10") curved hemostats, a rolls of twist-ties and a bucket-o-buttons.


----------



## jimcosta

I read this article:

Lessons From Venezuela: Violence, Crime, & Gangs When SHTF


----------



## 1skrewsloose

It's getting to be the same in all the SA countries. My wife was recently in Lima visiting her father, you CANNOT go out after dark! Gangs with guns etc. They let her pass during the day, she looks and is native. If you are white lookout. The people are of course disarmed. Bad situation all around. She says gangs from other countries come in to get better picking. I worried terribly all the time she was there!


----------



## Marica

inceptor said:


> When you think you might be ready, or even to get to that point, I would use online resources. There are a number of free tests online that will help you along. I used the QRZ option when I was working on getting my Extra Class license. It took some work but I made it.
> 
> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ham+test+online+practice+exams&t=ffab&atb=v108-1&ia=web


Thanks. Someone here who's also an expert and who teaches classes volunteered to share his materials, etc. with me. In a rare move for me, I'm doing what the teacher says!

I have looked at a few of those practice sites. Valuable.


----------



## youngridge

whoppo said:


> Undeveloped land... we currently have a 31' travel trailer parked there and will be improving the land and building the retirement home. We're thinking a pair of 30x50 Quonset huts, off-grid. One for the living space and one for garage/barn duty. Northern New England climate with lots of snow. It's on the side of a mountain that had around 500 inches of snow this past winter.
> 
> Access is via a dead-end, private road, roughly a half-dozen year round residents and a few seasonal. Lots of skills among the neighbors and a very nice assortment of heavy equipment. Very independent, conservative folks who have accepted us as one of them and welcome us "home" whenever we're there.


That sounds like a very good place to be. I hope the best for you! 500" of snow is quite a bit, does it melt of fairly quick?


----------



## whoppo

youngridge said:


> That sounds like a very good place to be. I hope the best for you! 500" of snow is quite a bit, does it melt of fairly quick?


Generally there's snow cover from mid-late November though April.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I helped an old national guard buddy move some stuff the other day. He gave me this in thanks.


----------



## Deebo

@MaterialGeneral is that a sharpening stone wheel?
Awesome. Could open a realm of possibilities post "shtf".


----------



## hawgrider

MaterielGeneral said:


> I helped an old national guard buddy move some stuff the other day. He gave me this in thanks.


I wonder if that grindstone is from Grindstone city Mi.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Deebo said:


> @MaterialGeneral is that a sharpening stone wheel?
> Awesome. Could open a realm of possibilities post "shtf".





hawgrider said:


> MaterielGeneral said:
> 
> 
> 
> I helped an old national guard buddy move some stuff the other day. He gave me this in thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that grindstone is from Grindstone city Mi.
Click to expand...

Deebo, yes a sharpening stone wheel.

Hawg, I don't know there's no data plate on it.

I feel very lucky in getting it I just don't know where I'm going to put it. Probably out back in the storage shed for now.


----------



## phrogman

Added another level of shelving to the pantry today. Tomorrow will be the laundry room and then the master closet. I will also add some to some of the smaller closets. This will make a huge difference in my small home.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

I'll be going around to yard a little later today picking up kindling. Also pruning and dried out stuff for outdoor cooking in the fire pit. I promised my girls a peach cobbler before it's back-to-school. If the weather holds that'll be happening tonight. :vs_moon:


----------



## Annie

I'll be clearing more dead stuff from around the property again today and storing it for the fire ring. We had a nice time last night, but the pit is spent and rusted through. I had to put bricks underneath to fix that. Time for a new fire ring, nothing fancy but it'll get the job done

This is turning into one of my favorite past times at the end of the day. Just sitting outside, listening to the crickets and looking at the stars and the faces of my loved ones and my dogs. I highly recommend it.

If I have time (after I do the laundry) I'll put some of my rice and flour into mason jars--something I should've done a while ago. It'd be good to get that done.


----------



## hawgrider

MaterielGeneral said:


> Deebo, yes a sharpening stone wheel.
> 
> Hawg, I don't know there's no data plate on it.
> 
> I feel very lucky in getting it I just don't know where I'm going to put it. Probably out back in the storage shed for now.


Grindstone city is up in the thumb near Port Austin. They used to make those grindstones there. They have quite a few of the old grindstones laying around town. its kind of a neat place to spend and hour at.

http://geo.msu.edu/extra/geogmich/Grindstones.htm


----------



## SOCOM42

Those stone wheels were used by a company called John J. Adams in Worcester Ma.

The company made cutting dies for leather, plastic, cloth and rotary machine cut envelopes.

Adams was started somewhere in the 1850's and closed around 10 years ago due to chinko competition,

and a drug habit by the last remaining Adams, John J. the IIII'th, O/D a few years later, went through a fortune.

The stones were about six feet in diameter with a 6 inch square hole in the center and 12 inches wide.

Adams' had a huge supply they bought when the mfg was closing, They were stored outside upright.

They were picked up and brought in to the machine by a 100 ton gantry crane.

If laid on side they could crack in half.

Somewhere around 1955 they ran out of them, 

before they did they got two brothers in New Hampshire to start making them for Adams'.

I was just a little kid when I toured the shop with my father who was plant superintendent, and I saw the wheels in action.

It was like a tropical storm in the grinding room where two machines used them.

During the 1970's Norton Company in Worcester tried to make a comparable stone, came close, but never got there,

an engineer friend of mine worked on the project for years.

Well the brothers retired, and Adams had to use the Norton creation until they closed.

My father worked there for 56 years, retired when the drug addicted owner started going off the shelf.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> Those stone wheels were used by a company called John J. Adams in Worcester Ma.
> 
> The company made cutting dies for leather, plastic, cloth and rotary machine cut envelopes.
> 
> Adams was started somewhere in the 1850's and closed around 10 years ago due to chinko competition,
> 
> and a drug habit by the last remaining Adams, John J. the IIII'th, O/D a few years later, went through a fortune.
> 
> The stones were about six feet in diameter with a 6 inch square hole in the center and 12 inches wide.
> 
> Adams' had a huge supply they bought when the mfg was closing, They were stored outside upright.
> 
> They were picked up and brought in to the machine by a 100 ton gantry crane.
> 
> If laid on side they could crack in half.
> 
> Somewhere around 1955 they ran out of them,
> 
> before they did they got two brothers in New Hampshire to start making them for Adams'.
> 
> I was just a little kid when I toured the shop with my father who was plant superintendent, and I saw the wheels in action.
> 
> It was like a tropical storm in the grinding room where two machines used them.
> 
> During the 1970's Norton Company in Worcester tried to make a comparable stone, came close, but never got there,
> 
> an engineer friend of mine worked on the project for years.
> 
> Well the brothers retired, and Adams had to use the Norton creation until they closed.
> 
> My father worked there for 56 years, retired when the drug addicted owner started going off the shelf.


Wow, Socom thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annie

I'm making fire starter kits by putting dried up yard waste and debris into empty coffee cans. little sticks, then bigger sticks. Also some dryer lint and a box of matches in a sandwich bag in there. My goal is one year's worth of that plus the logs to go with it. ETA: big road trip today. Heading up to Vermont and back again. Not much time for doing the food storage I didn't get to yesterday. Maybe Friday.


----------



## paraquack

Picked up about 30 pounds of "Kroger's minute rice" for stoage in Mylar bags. I have plenty of plain rice, but the price was right, and the "minute rice" is fast. I'll use it first.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took "The Command Center *" out for another storm test. Last time was in mid-July, and it weathered 40-50 MPH winds and 2½" of rain in 30 minutes quite well. I did have a little bit of water make it past the rainfly, so I picked up three bottles of NixWax and treated it a few weeks ago.

Last night..... ½ in of rain overnight, plus 30 MPH winds. Held up like a champ. Not a drop under the fly this time

I even tried out my new lighting system.

View attachment 100093


*aka Magellan Lakewood Lodge


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Took "The Command Center *" out for another storm test. Last time was in mid-July, and it weathered 40-50 MPH winds and 2½" of rain in 30 minutes quite well. I did have a little bit of water make it past the rainfly, so I picked up three bottles of NixWax and treated it a few weeks ago.
> 
> Last night..... ½ in of rain overnight, plus 30 MPH winds. Held up like a champ. Not a drop under the fly this time
> 
> I even tried out my new lighting system.
> 
> *aka Magellan Lakewood Lodge


Sweet!


----------



## Smitty901

Worked on my first aid for real. Angle Grinder wheel flew apart while using it cut finger in two places deep and shredded some skin. Scrubbed it out best I could. Used compression to stop bleeding and hold wound close vs stitching it. So far doing good.


----------



## phrogman

Topped off a 5 gal bucket of rice and refilled a propane tank.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor

Ok.. more of a question. I’m repacking my get home bag, general SHTF while i’m In the truck bag, and adjusting a few things. One of them is TP. I keep a roll in there but damn it takes up space, although not much weight. Has anyone used or have experience with the TP pellets? I read where just a quick soak in water and voila, instant TP at a fraction of the size. 

Btw, my bag allow me 3-4 days on the road to get back home. Food, clothing, shelter, etc etc.


----------



## Robie

Piratesailor said:


> Ok.. more of a question. I'm repacking my get home bag, general SHTF while i'm In the truck bag, and adjusting a few things. One of them is TP. I keep a roll in there but damn it takes up space, although not much weight. Has anyone used or have experience with the TP pellets? I read where just a quick soak in water and voila, instant TP at a fraction of the size.
> 
> Btw, my bag allow me 3-4 days on the road to get back home. Food, clothing, shelter, etc etc.


Yup. Bought a bag and dispersed them through the different gear bags.
They are great. Even some spit will moisten them enough to unroll.
Amazingly tough and tear resistant, even when wet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Yup. Bought a bag and dispersed them through the different gear bags.
> They are great. Even some spit will moisten them enough to unroll.
> Amazingly tough and tear resistant, even when wet.


:idea: This!


----------



## Piratesailor

Which ones did you buy?


----------



## Robie

Piratesailor said:


> Which ones did you buy?


https://www.amazon.com/Wysi-Wipe-Hy...7?keywords=coin+tissues&qid=1568338611&sr=8-7


----------



## Piratesailor

Great. Ordered some to try out. Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

While I don't generally buy clitchee, cool-looking-but-useless gadgets, I managed to get a good deal on one of these last year: https://www.banggood.com/Outdoor-Ca...tml?akmClientCountry=America&cur_warehouse=CN

I had it sitting in a closet with my camping / bug-out gear, and decided it was time to find it a better home. So, off to the hardware store I go to find the storage aisle. Three bucks and a couple of broom-handle holders later, I have it mounted right next to my door.

View attachment 100131


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a new AR pistol complete lower before Buffoon O'Rourke, the fake Hispanic, decides to take them all away. Just doing my part to make sure he has more work to do.

It will likely become a .300AAC, but the jury is still out. Now that I have the "firearm", the rest will come in good time.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Wysi-Wipe-Hy...7?keywords=coin+tissues&qid=1568338611&sr=8-7


Never heard of these. Thank you sir.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> Never heard of these. Thank you sir.


Toss a few into some empty 35mm film canisters. Toss the canisters into your vehicles, your bob, toolbox....

Some nut-job on YouBoob has a video about 'em:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Just got done reloading the 16 AK mags that I emptied on Labor day.

Note to self: Stock up on 7.62 x 39............


----------



## PAPrepper

Bought some 12GA #8 shot.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Put together another 8 DIY MREs. Got 'em stored in a bucket with the other preps.


----------



## jimcosta

43. *Bear Proof Doors*

I live in an area with lots of 19th century Civil War forts in it. Most have underground tunnels for troops to enter and leave through and most of those tunnels have 90 degree right turns in them just as you enter. The reason is the majority of intruders would be right handed and a hard right turn into an unknown space would leave the intruder unable to use his weapon as he made that turn, giving the advantage to a defender.

I once visited an Alaskan Indian long lodge with a single entrance, a bear proof door. It was a small open circle at the bottom of the front wall. A man could crawl through but a bear could only stick his head and one shoulder through. He could then be safely clubbed by the residents.
*
Our Bear Proof Door Application. *We have a large steel barn with three overhead roll-up doors, one on each wall. We will use the barn as our safe haven. A guard will be outside each roll-up door behind walls of sandbags. Our concern is how do we protect them if they are overwhelmed?

We can build low tubes about three feet long for him to navigate through. The tunnel will have a curtain on the inside end. Further back from the inside end will be a short stack of sandbags for a prone shooter staring into the tunnel. Trip alarms can be in the tunnel.

If an intruder enters the tunnel he would not be able to use his rifle as he crawls through blind. If he is shot he will block the tunnel for other intruders. If the curtain is raised the inside shooter can shoot anyone who peeks in.
*
Your Bear Proof Door Application:* If you shelter in a brick home you can cut out and add a tunnel on a door, then reinforce the upper door with plywood so the door is not weakened. You might do the same on a sliding glass door with half of it left open then covered with plywood.

Using both doors as guard stations, guards could be outside behind sandbags on the porch where they are always protected from the rear with easy escape to safety.

*Source: * Systematic Approach To Group Survival


----------



## Kauboy

I decided a few months back that I needed to restock my common ammo. I decided to pace myself. I set a pattern to coincide with my office schedule. I work from home 4 days a week, and only go in to the office on Tuesdays. So, that became "ammo day". I drop in to the local Academy on my way home every Tuesday and drop $20. For that, I get a 50rnd box of 9mm and a 20rnd box of 5.56 or .223.
The plan has worked well so far. I've got a decent stack forming, which is now getting a little too large to go unnoticed, and will be stored away in short order.
It also keeps the expense relatively low.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Checked the 18650 battery in my Zebralight SC600Fd 4+. It was down to 30%. Which ain't bad as I last charged it back in January. And while I had the charger out, I topped up my six spare 18650s I've mined from laptop batteries. Did some quick math and figured if I lost the ability to charge these 7 batts again, I'd have 8-10 years of light based on my current usage.


----------



## Ragnarök

Increased water storage by 14 gallons.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Eight more DIY MREs. Ran out of bucket space. Need to source some more buckets. Brings my total DIY MRE count to 32. That should hold me for a few hours.


----------



## Robie

Got a box of 28 "Nescafe's 3 in 1 Strong"

I'm an avid coffee drinker and not really a fan of instant but have heard great remarks about this stuff. It's almost like a coffee hot chocolate drink...damn tasty and has the ever important caffeine.

Figured they'd be good to put in the bags for emergencies when the real stuff wasn't in the cards.

Had them on my Amazon wish list. They came up almost half-priced yesterday.

Pretty good "comfort" drink.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007IK8QRY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Slippy

For the last 3 days I dug fence post holes and helped paint and set the posts with Son2 on his property. Damn, I'm getting old.

Made me realize I need to keep my fitness level up.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Inventory...….though it will probably take me a week.


----------



## Denton

JustAnotherNut said:


> Inventory...&#8230;.though it will probably take me a week.


That doesn't sound like a big task but it danged-sure is!


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> For the last 3 days I dug fence post holes and helped paint and set the posts with Son2 on his property. Damn, I'm getting old.
> 
> Made me realize I need to keep my fitness level up.


I realized that in dashing around Chicago this past week. Walking the convention floor, on my feet from dawn to midnight, two blocks here, 4 blocks there, airports, my legs were worn out. I need to step up my game in the exercise department.


----------



## hawgrider

Prepared One said:


> I realized that in dashing around Chicago this past week. Walking the convention floor, on my feet from dawn to midnight, two blocks here, 4 blocks there, airports, my legs were worn out. I need to step up my game in the exercise department.


Me too I've got to move up from 32 oz curls to 40 oz curls.


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> Me too I've got to move up from 32 oz curls to 40 oz curls.


My plan as well, along with more repetitions. Definitely more repetitions! :shock:


----------



## The Tourist

My advice for the day:

Sleep in your gym clothes--it saves time...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Winding down my BOB build. Just waiting for a couple straggling deliveries to arrive. So I've started on two GHBs for the vehicles. Most of the small stuff I already had, so gathering it was as simple as finding it all from where I had it stashed. Should have those done in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Elvis

Put 3/4 of a cord of dried hardwood in the rack today so I've now got a little over a cord put up. Hoping to get the last 1/2 cord tomorrow. 
We burn wood for most of our heat and usually use about 2 cords a winter. Late getting the wood put up this year, life has been busy this summer but got lucky and found some standing dead oaks ready to harvest. Good excercise.

Sold a few cows and got a few 300+ lb calves this week. Topped off all gas cans and 20 lb propane tanks. The 320 gallon tank out back is still 60% full so I'll wait a while before calling for a fill.
No particular reason but I've been feeling jittery about needing to make sure our preps are complete and ready to go.

Did maintance on the solar batteries and plan to rotate some foods tonight.


----------



## PAPrepper

A litte 12 ga shells.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started organizing and packing the GHBs. Got 95% of the gear collected. Just a few sundry items left to source.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took delivery of a parcel of 'stolen' products. Scored nine LifeStraws last week online for $9 each. Now to divvy 'em up between BOB, GHBs and the prep storage closet.


----------



## PAPrepper

Sweet deal indeed! Today I bought more canned goods.


----------



## Deebo

Built a pig fence, to house three pot bellied pigs. 
Doing research, deciding if and when to slaughter the older one, and see the market for babies in the spring.
A favor for a friend at work, who is moving and cant take them with her.


----------



## Deebo

Also had to ad side boards and extensions to my little trailer, to go get these pigs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

With my BOB 'pert near done, and the GHBs closing in on the same benchmark, I started again with another two BOBs.

I have a couple friends who are now starting the process of building their own BOBs. So I'm helping them shop with both advice as well as hitting the thrift stores for some of the items. Kinda fun spending someone else's money!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Was sauntering through the local home improvement store and spotted a Gerber E.A.B. Had been considering getting one for when I fly. So I put one in the cart and brought it home.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The happy USPS truck stopped by with a couple packages. Two basic baseplate compasses and 10000mAh Anker battery banks. One for each GHB.


----------



## Prepared One

As I look around the world this day, one thing comes to mind. AMMO!!!!!


----------



## The Tourist

Prepared One said:


> As I look around the world this day, one thing comes to mind. AMMO!!!!!


As my compatriots used to say while skulking to encircle our potential enemies in the dank darkness, "_Knives never need to be reloaded_."

Val Kilmer even used a dagger when re-creating a (supposed) actual event in the life of Doc Holliday. Holliday had been playing cards in a saloon and had his back to the wall. When numerous players accused Holliday of cheating, he and Big Nose Kate used a blade to escape death or capture, all while stealing all the cash on the poker table...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Given one of the biggest design snafus of the love-em-or-hate-em Baofeng UV-5R radios is they will not accept a 5Vdc USB charger, I went on a hunt to find a solution. I found there are USB charging cords (but not made by Baofeng!)

So I ordered 6 of 'em just to CMA.

View attachment 100531


----------



## Deebo

Nothin fancy.. climbed my fat booty into the crawl space under my house. Tucked in every loose piece of insulation I could see. There were two or three that had fallen off completely.
I have never seen these wire rods, they were pushed up inside the floor joists. (rafters)..
Anywhoo, one piece of insulation was down, and the wires were too short. I stapled that one in place, but my concern is that all the insulation down there faces the outside, with the paper backing up against the floor, and this particular piece is opposite, I had to use the paper to staple it up. Is that gonna make a huge difference, in that one area? 
Also, the dang access door was barren of any insulation, and that closet is COLD as hell in winter, so I used about four layers of the 3/4 pressed insulation as a wind break and barrier to insulate the access.
Good news is there is PLENTY of lye down there, someone did not skimp when they installed it. 
Also, I did make my 12 year old son get his tail down there and crawl around with me, to learn the intricate details of being a broke ass homeowner.


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> As my compatriots used to say while skulking to encircle our potential enemies in the dank darkness, "_Knives never need to be reloaded_."
> 
> Val Kilmer even used a dagger when re-creating a (supposed) actual event in the life of Doc Holliday. Holliday had been playing cards in a saloon and had his back to the wall. When numerous players accused Holliday of cheating, he and Big Nose Kate used a blade to escape death or capture, all while stealing all the cash on the poker table...


All well and good, and certainly a knife has it's place. But, if I am forced into a gunfight then I will fight that fight with a gun and as much as my ammo storage will allow. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deebo said:


> ........., but my concern is that all the insulation down there faces the outside, with the paper backing up against the floor, and this particular piece is opposite, I had to use the paper to staple it up. Is that gonna make a huge difference, in that one area? .......


If you put the paper on the unheated side, it's been installed wrong. The paper is a moisture barrier, and will cause moisture to collect in the insulation.


----------



## Deebo

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you put the paper on the unheated side, it's been installed wrong. The paper is a moisture barrier, and will cause moisture to collect in the insulation.


DAMN IT. Do you feel it important for a six foot long piece, 18 inches wide? @Back Pack Hack
should i get all lyed up again, as this sections just happened to be the farthest away from the access?
What say yee..At least I know the 99 percent is done right.


----------



## Deebo

Deebo said:


> Built a pig fence, to house three pot bellied pigs.
> Doing research, deciding if and when to slaughter the older one, and see the market for babies in the spring.
> A favor for a friend at work, who is moving and cant take them with her.


Ha, got out of the pig business quick..
Damn thing got her toenail hung up in my trailer ramp, was squeeling and BITING like a wild boar. I told my friend, I'm sorry, the noise and SCREAMING would have my wife packing her stuff. It sounded like MURDER.
I quickly drove off, my friend now has to figure something out, but my son was like "your really gonna take these three HUGE pigs to out house?" 
sorry friend, I guess I cant and don't wanna be a pig farmer.


----------



## Daddy O

My prep of the day is studying ways to replace rubber.
In a TEOTWAWKI scenario, eventually rubber would dry and crack.
So how do you replace it?
How do all those thugs in Road Warrior keep their cars running 30 years after the apocalypse?

Unfortunately, I am not finding a lot of good answers.
Rubber is hard to replace.
Maybe I need to prep some rubber tree seeds??? Is that a thing?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Deebo said:


> DAMN IT. Do you feel it important for a six foot long piece, 18 inches wide? @*Back Pack Hack*
> should i get all lyed up again, as this sections just happened to be the farthest away from the access?
> What say yee..At least I know the 99 percent is done right.


Well, sopping up moisture will make it heavier....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Daddy O said:


> My prep of the day is studying ways to replace rubber.
> In a TEOTWAWKI scenario, eventually rubber would dry and crack.
> So how do you replace it?
> How do all those thugs in Road Warrior keep their cars running 30 years after the apocalypse?
> .......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Had made a large pan of lasagna last week for a family function, but the attendance wasn't what I expected, so I had half of it left over. So, into the freezer it went. Took it out today and vac-sealed six meal-sized servings. Gonna be nice this winter to go from freezer to micro to plate.

View attachment 100547


----------



## The Tourist

Daddy O said:


> How do all those thugs in Road Warrior keep their cars running 30 years after the apocalypse?


Oh, that old chestnut again! That stuff isn't Sears Roebuck rubber, it's Hollywood rubber. It is made from a secret blend of dreams and young starlets' tears.

I'll bet if you went to someplace like my cousin's chop-shop (or NAPA) you might find a rubber liquid treatment that does not make the rubber belts of car slippery, but lubricates them against wear and Wisconsin winters.


----------



## SOCOM42

Daddy O said:


> My prep of the day is studying ways to replace rubber.
> In a TEOTWAWKI scenario, eventually rubber would dry and crack.
> So how do you replace it?
> How do all those thugs in Road Warrior keep their cars running 30 years after the apocalypse?
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not finding a lot of good answers.
> Rubber is hard to replace.
> Maybe I need to prep some rubber tree seeds??? Is that a thing?


I do believe they only grow in rain forest related to the Equatorial zone.

One of the first things we did after Pearl Harbor was to form an alliance with Brazil.

They were the worlds larges producer of latex at that time.

A lot of it was lost in transport to the US by German subs in the Caribbean and to German surface raiders off of the coast of South America.

We sent to Brazil a ton of long range aircraft and blimps to patrol the coastal shipping routes to the US and bomb the subs when found.

Prior to us entering the war and supplying the above the Brits drove the German surface raiders out of South Atlantic waters.

One of those famous battles was off the coast of Uruguay, the Graf Spee was hunted by the Ajax, Achilles and Exeter.

The Graf Spee scuttled itself outside Montevideo harbor. Armor plate from the ship was recovered 2 decades ago and made into rifles

and pistols in South American countries. The ship was reduced as a navigation hazard.

The Japs went into South East Asia for three products, rubber, oil and rice, plus a few slaves to produce such.

All imports from Southeast Asia were cut off to the US and England from there.

Some latex was brought out early in the war to Calcutta from Burma and Thailand,

until the Japs occupied all of the area of those countries, right to the border of India.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Six more DIY MREs packaged up and into bucket. Brings my total to 42. I think that's 'nuff for now.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> I do believe they only grow in rain forest related to the Equatorial zone.


*@SOCOM42*, I do believe you're right. However in modern times we have a global economy, and I'll bet some importers have tons of South American raw rubber in a warehouse someplace.

I believe that there is a tacitly applied 'balance' that allows borderline products to cross our borders. Look at all the foreign knives that wind up here! Most of them have crossed a few European borders to register as "legal" reaching us.

Not every South American state is free, some have the skeletal rule of communism. But even the reds recognize a good deal when they see it. If they have found out that Americans stand in line to buy superior "tree sap," than the commies become salesmen.


----------



## SOCOM42

The problem with raw latex is that it is organic and subject to rot,

it needs to be sulfurized and vulcanized to be stable, and that comes in the end product making.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> The problem with raw latex is that it is organic and subject to rot, it needs to be sulfurized and vulcanized to be stable, and that comes in the end product making.


My guess is that some savvy American entrepreneur is already there, and Johnny-on-the-spot. All that potential wealth in the hands of uneducated rubber tree growers? Heck, those guys were probably there long before you and I were born!

Look at all the trading the Germans did there during WWII.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> My guess is that some savvy American entrepreneur is already there, and Johnny-on-the-spot. All that potential wealth in the hands of uneducated rubber tree growers? Heck, those guys were probably there long before you and I were born!
> 
> Look at all the trading the Germans did there during WWII.


Not in South America they didn't. They got nothing from there directly after the war started, we essentially blockaded the entire continent.

Those plantations in SA were built in the 1890's, and expanded to fill demands by automotive companies.

What latex the Germans did get was through the Tripartite agreement out of SEA, until the sea lanes were cleared by Allied navies in 1944.

A lot of those tree farms were owned by Harvey Firestone and Frank Seiberling's Goodyear in the south and by the Brit like Dunlop in SEA.


----------



## The Tourist

*@SOCOM42*, thanks for the update. I had been taught that the Nazis did get into Brazil during the war. There is even an old wive's tale that Hitler himself faked his own death and wound up in Argentina. If true, he's be somewheres around +90 years old. My guess is that, if true, he's in a wheelchair somewhere in an Argentinian nursing home still whining about Krystalnacht...


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> *@SOCOM42*, thanks for the update. I had been taught that the Nazis did get into Brazil during the war. There is even an old wive's tale that Hitler himself faked his own death and wound up in Argentina. If true, he's be somewheres around +90 years old. My guess is that, if true, he's in a wheelchair somewhere in an Argentinian nursing home still whining about Krystalnacht...


Hitler would be 130 now.

A lot of high ranking people, military and civilian escaped to South America, mostly Argentina, Bolivia and Uruguay.

There was a code name for it coined by the OSS, Odessa, an organized routing of ex Nazi officials and officers into South America, a movie

was made about it in the 70's.

There already were Germans who had immigrated there post WW1 to escape the desolation and were well to do, these were the ones who

helped the escaping Nazi criminals enter the different countries, many who were their relatives.

There were a lot of German companies with offices and sales in SA, big ones like Agfa, Krupp, Dario, Siemens, Daimler-Benz, Thyssen,

Dornier and Mauser come to mind.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> a movie was made about it in the 70's.


And I saw a couple of movies in that genre. My favorite one was "The Boys from Brazil" with Gregory Peck.

The reason I liked it so well is that many of us believe that there is still a hotbed of organized Nazis at work. I say that because the original Brown Shirts came to my hometown of Milwaukee in the 1930s and made several speeches for packed houses. At that time the Germans outnumbered most ethnic groups.

In fact, I am either 1/4 or 1/2 German--depending on which of my aunts you ask...

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...44256&ts=1570375066483&first=1&cw=1129&ch=543


----------



## SOCOM42

That movie was about cloning Adolph Hitler.

Those escapes were real, the Germans even have towns with theirs as the majority population of them.

My ancestors came from the other side of the Baltic Sea from Germany, might have some in me, would need DNA results to know.

My neighbor 85 is 100% German, came here in 1962. Her mother worked in Hitlers HQ as a Telephone operator. 

Father was captured in the Battle for Danzig by the Russians. 

He was one of 5,000+ that survived 15 years of Siberian imprisonment in that camp out of 75,000.

Wife did not know he was alive until he showed up at her door in Munich.

Was too old for the regular draft but was inducted into the Volkssturm in late 1944 or early 45.


----------



## The Tourist

SOCOM42 said:


> Those escapes were real, the Germans even have towns with theirs as the majority population of them.


Think of how truly creepy that could have become here.

I was in the seventh grade when JFK was shot. I'm surprised that some "Marilyn Monroe fan" didn't steal some of his DNA off the gurney his dead body was laid upon (at least one picture exists of that, so the photographers got in somehow).

If I ever get cloned, I'm going to warn that handsome SOB what "real life" is going to do to him...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The last components for my BOB and GHBs showed up at the door this afternoon. Have been looking for weeks at gas stations, truck stops and convenience stores all over the metro for a simple paper street map. Nope. But they'd be happy to sell me a $300 GPS.

No. I want a paper map. Sure, they had street maps of all the large cities _around _me. The ones that are 100-300 miles away. I guess I could have gone to one of those to buy what I wanted, but that'd get expensive. So I just broke down and ordered them directly from Mr. McNally himself.

So today, it's official. My BOB and GHB builds are complete.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ok, so my BOB and GHBs are complete. Now... on to _improving_ them.

Hit an REI garage sale this morning and picked up a 28l Ruckpack to upgrade one of my GHBs with. $100 new, mine for $45. Nothing wrong with it, as it was marked "didn't like the functionality". It will replace the $5 used book bag I purchased at the local thrift store. This has the ability to put a hydration bladder in it, so that will be put on the wish list.

Also picked up a couple SOL Heatsheet survival blankets. Those will be a huge improvement over the $2 Coghlans' 'space' blanket.


----------



## Robie

Ordered a Feuerhand Lantern from Germany. I have one antique Dietz in mint condition. I have another newer one, a little smaller.

Looking forward to getting this and using it for some camping excursions. I'm reading it's a quality lamp.

I guess I have a dozen or so kerosene lamps in the house of different sizes, shapes and designs.

Back in '95, we had an ice storm and the electricity was out for 10 days. the house was lit up like a Christmas tree and everyone thought we had power.


----------



## Joe

We made cider and put up 66 quarts.


----------



## Prepared One

I put more beans and rice into mylar yesterday. Got some range time in and picked up few few hundred rounds of 5'56 and 9MM ammo. Picked up a couple of temperature thermometers for the house and main first aid kit. Today I m going to look at and rotate can goods and asses my storage items.


----------



## Elvis

Prepared One said:


> I put more beans and rice into mylar yesterday. Got some range time in and picked up few few hundred rounds of 5'56 and 9MM ammo. Picked up a couple of temperature thermometers for the house and main first aid kit. Today I m going to look at and rotate can goods and asses my storage items.


A spare meat thermometer is also worth having. I also need to rotate and acess my storage items, something I try to do each fall.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took the new GHB out for a test spin. Once I put the trash can out by the curb for pickup tomorrow morning, I pulled it out of the truck strapped it on, and hit the trail. 1.94 miles, 40 minutes. Much more comfortable than my previous bag. Well worth the half C-note it cost.

Started out with a light, spittin' drizzle, and it waffled up and down the whole trip. Nothing enough to soak me, more of a nuisance than anything else. But it showed me my current rain gear is inadequate. I'll have to research a poncho that covers a pack. And not the $3 disposables sold at WallyWorld.

Worked up a mild sweat, despite it being in the mid 50s tonight. Might have to start making this a regular thing.


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> Took the new GHB out for a test spin. Once I put the trash can out by the curb for pickup tomorrow morning, I pulled it out of the truck strapped it on, and hit the trail. 1.94 miles, 40 minutes. Much more comfortable than my previous bag. Well worth the half C-note it cost.
> 
> Started out with a light, spittin' drizzle, and it waffled up and down the whole trip. Nothing enough to soak me, more of a nuisance than anything else. But it showed me my current rain gear is inadequate. I'll have to research a poncho that covers a pack. And not the $3 disposables sold at WallyWorld.
> 
> Worked up a mild sweat, despite it being in the mid 50s tonight. Might have to start making this a regular thing.


Got a link for the GHB?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Got a link for the GHB?












https://www.rei.com/product/118790/rei-co-op-ruckpack-28-pack


----------



## Denton

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.rei.com/product/118790/rei-co-op-ruckpack-28-pack


Thank you!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Denton said:


> Thank you!


Dang.... I decided to actually _read_ that site and watch the video. It HAS a captive rain cover. And more pockets than I thought possible. And it's accessible from the side (no opening the top and pulling things out, or digging through everything).

Boy, did I get more than I bargained for!


----------



## Annie

More mylar and oxy absorbers, picked up some nice headlamps from Costco along with a few cans of this and that for the extended pantry..... Got some spices via Amazon so now I can do some more meals in a bag. I'm thinking I'll do some of my bread mixes in a jar, too. Tin can is almost full with extra pocket change, so it'll be time for more ammo soon. Got lots of coffee cans saved up for more fire starter packs. Busy, busy.


----------



## Slippy

terryna said:


> Nice


 @Denton @Annie @Mish

Would one of you mods go ahead and whack this terryna person. It appears that terryna is imbedding some nonsense in his posts.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, I went to the mall for coffee and I bought a new knife.

The coffee was substandard and the new knife had a bad bevel on one side...


----------



## Annie

Food Storage Friday: 21 quart jars of flour vacuum sealed and oxy absorbed. Next week it'll be Firearms Friday, when I get in a little range time. What's next, you may ask?

I think I'll do a Medical Monday and a TTT Tuesday: Toilet paper, Tissues and paper Towels. :tango_face_grin:

I'm likin' these theme days. It keeps me motivated.


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Well, I went to the mall for coffee and I bought a new knife.
> 
> The coffee was substandard and the new knife had a bad bevel on one side...


Ahh, a new knife. Just what you really need. :tango_face_grin: Too bad you can't go to Chez Annie's for your coffee. You'd save a loot of money. :vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


----------



## Xavier

Annie said:


> Food Storage Friday: 21 quart jars of flour vacuum sealed and oxy absorbed. Next week it'll be Firearms Friday, when I get in a little range time. What's next, you may ask?
> 
> I think I'll do a Medical Monday and a TTT Tuesday: Toilet paper, Tissues and paper Towels. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I'm likin' these theme days. It keeps me motivated.


No range time today, but I picked up some snap caps yesterday. So, Dry-Fire Friday!


----------



## The Tourist

Annie, our relationship has probably grown closer since I began this afternoon.

I graduated from a high school in Menomonee Falls. It was hard to find students after thirty years despite we had 454 graduates. I found about six guys. Well, our collected 70 year old birthdays is coming soon. I was distressed to hear that many of the gang has died. I sent out some letters, all to good addresses and not one wrote back. Now many of those six guys have moved or died, as well.

I heard that one guy stayed in the Falls, but no one has his phone number. I think it would easier to find criminals on the run than it would be to notify my old schoolmates.


----------



## Annie

The Tourist said:


> Annie, our relationship has probably grown closer since I began this afternoon.
> 
> I graduated from a high school in Menomonee Falls. It was hard to find students after thirty years despite we had 454 graduates. I found about six guys. Well, our collected 70 year old birthdays is coming soon. I was distressed to hear that many of the gang has died. I sent out some letters, all to good addresses and not one wrote back. Now many of those six guys have moved or died, as well.
> 
> I heard that one guy stayed in the Falls, but no one has his phone number. I think it would easier to find criminals on the run than it would be to notify my old schoolmates.


Began what? Not sure what you mean.

Sorry to hear about your classmates. That's a bummer. Are any of them still around or are all gone?


----------



## jimLE

had to go get 1 gallon of milk and a loaf of bread at the dollar general the other day.decided to get some dish soap.got to the aisle and found a sale on the 52 ounce on sale.buy 2 at 2.75 each get 3rd free.so stocked on 3 of them.already had a 14 ounce on the counter top.


----------



## phrogman

Practiced taking out zombies.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> Began what? Not sure what you mean.


I just meant our banter back and forth. I look forward to it. I'll feel like a real 'big brother' if you ever break down and buy a nice folder.

By the way, the first syllable of 'survivor' translates to 'survive.' You cannot be a survivor if you don't survive. Now that might sound simplistic, but imagine yourself in a rickety old summer cabin, no lights, no hot water and a major front moving in. The stuff we take for granted becomes the very stuff for 'life.'


----------



## Annie

I got me some cake mixes on sale for the pantry. Jarred them vac sealed with oxy absorbers. Dated and in the pantry. A couple more cans of spinach. Went through some of the first aid supplies, cleaned out old stuff and organized.


----------



## The Tourist

Annie, ha-ha, it seems that men and women aren't that different, after all. Sometimes, when bored, I go to the knife closet and "straighten things up." Oh, it was never a mess, I just like to play with my toys!


----------



## Marica

The Tourist said:


> Annie, ha-ha, it seems that men and women aren't that different, after all. Sometimes, when bored, I go to the knife closet and "straighten things up." Oh, it was never a mess, I just like to play with my toys!


ha-ha too! I cleaned, organized, and inventoried ammo storage space the other day. Even put the inventory in a spread sheet. I do the same thing with flashlights and batteries at least twice a year.


----------



## The Tourist

Marica said:


> ha-ha too! I cleaned, organized, and inventoried ammo storage space the other day.


I try to make my two knife drawers to be "museum quality." Sometimes if I like a knife I'll buy two or three spares--I've learned that the moment I "like something" it goes out of style and I'll never see another.

For example, I love the Boker Kalashnikov 74s in 'Bowie' style, plated with a copper blade and green automatic grip. See if you can find one--I have three&#8230;

I found a picture. If you see one, get it! It's the best automatic made.

https://www.bladehq.com/item--Boker-Kalashnikov-Automatic-Knife--17106


----------



## Slippy

Need to build a new SawBuck to cut some larger limbs and small sized trees that need cut up. Did an inventory in my boneyard and I have everything but three 5/8"x5" Bolts to bolt the legs together, will swing by the Hardware store and pick up some extra bolts/nuts/washers. 

I had 2 old sawhorses that I used for a makeshift Sawbuck but both of them rotted and broke this is summer. 

I may post some pics after I get it built this evening...


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 101069


A simple Sawbuck for cutting small trees & big limbs to keep the chainsaw off of my rocky ass soil and dulling the chain. Had some 2x4's in my barn and $12.00 worth of 1/2" Carriage Bolts/Nuts and a few cuts and I'm good to go.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Was working on the far side of the city today. Got done with work in fairly short order, so I took the opportunity to visit what I affectionately call _The Goodwill Graveyard_. It's the last stop for all the stuff that's been languishing in the regular stores for months before it gets sent to the Graveyard. There's basically two sections... clothing, and everything else. Everything is just dumped into huge 4ft x 10ft rolling carts and pushed out onto the floor. You buy stuff by the pound... not per piece.

Yea, there's lots of useless stuff. Broken toys, ripped clothing, one-of shoes. But if you spend enough time digging, you're bound to find something useful. My prizes for today were:

Nice large, heavy-duty canvas gym bag. Will make a nice grab-n-go bag for winter clothing to add, if needed, to taking the BOB.
A 5-section, heavily-pocketed nylon bag with a shoulder strap. About the size of a cigar box. Been thinking of adding a chest rig to the BOB, but damn.... the goods ones are expensive. I might be able to rearrange the straps and turn this into a poor-mans' Hill People Recon.
Also found a couple of stainless steel water bottles with the wide mouths. I prefer the wide mouth in case I need to use a Lifestraw with one.

Got the whole shootin' works, plus some other non-prepping items, for the princely sum of $2.47.


----------



## Prepared One

Back Pack Hack said:


> Was working on the far side of the city today. Got done with work in fairly short order, so I took the opportunity to visit what I affectionately call _The Goodwill Graveyard_. It's the last stop for all the stuff that's been languishing in the regular stores for months before it gets sent to the Graveyard. There's basically two sections... clothing, and everything else. Everything is just dumped into huge 4ft x 10ft rolling carts and pushed out onto the floor. You buy stuff by the pound... not per piece.
> 
> Yea, there's lots of useless stuff. Broken toys, ripped clothing, one-of shoes. But if you spend enough time digging, you're bound to find something useful. My prizes for today were:
> 
> Nice large, heavy-duty canvas gym bag. Will make a nice grab-n-go bag for winter clothing to add, if needed, to taking the BOB.
> A 5-section, heavily-pocketed nylon bag with a shoulder strap. About the size of a cigar box. Been thinking of adding a chest rig to the BOB, but damn.... the goods ones are expensive. I might be able to rearrange the straps and turn this into a poor-mans' Hill People Recon.
> Also found a couple of stainless steel water bottles with the wide mouths. I prefer the wide mouth in case I need to use a Lifestraw with one.
> 
> Got the whole shootin' works, plus some other non-prepping items, for the princely sum of $2.47.


I used to love garage sales for the same reason. Another mans junk is another mans treasure, or something like that. I need to start going again. Most of it is junk but I have found some really nice stuff as well. I used to drop a few hundreds in my pocket, load the dog in the truck, and disappear for the day. Never knew If I would come back with nothing or that one thing that will make my wife say; "What the hell are you going to do with that?" :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> I used to love garage sales for the same reason. Another mans junk is another mans treasure, or something like that. I need to start going again. Most of it is junk but I have found some really nice stuff as well. I used to drop a few hundreds in my pocket, load the dog in the truck, and disappear for the day. Never knew If I would come back with nothing or that one thing that will make my wife say; "What the hell are you going to do with that?" :tango_face_grin:


I saw a really nice case, made by Victorinox no less. Fantastic condition. Lot of pockets, excellent admin area. It was more of a briefcase / laptop bag. I also spotted what looked like an unused pair of hip waders. Probably could have gotten both for about 3 or 4 bucks. But I couldn't think of a use for them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Happy Red/White/Blue truck stopped by the mailbox this morning. Got a package all the way from China.

View attachment 101087


Cyclist mirrors! They're going into the BOB and GHBs. Heck, $6 each, über-light.....I figured having 'eyes in the back of my head' might not be a bad idea. Just goes to show you how warped my mind works.


----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


> The Happy Red/White/Blue truck stopped by the mailbox this morning. Got a package all the way from China.
> 
> View attachment 101087
> 
> 
> Cyclist mirrors! They're going into the BOB and GHBs. Heck, $6 each, über-light.....I figured having 'eyes in the back of my head' might not be a bad idea. Just goes to show you how warped my mind works.


BPH

Good on you for helping to feed a starving commie kid in Chicom!

(Just raggin' on you a bit BPH but come on people, lets all join hands and stop buying Chicom Chit! Kumbaya, Kumbaya!)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> BPH
> 
> Good on you for helping to feed a starving commie kid in Chicom!
> 
> (Just raggin' on you a bit BPH but come on people, lets all join hands and stop buying Chicom Chit! Kumbaya, Kumbaya!)


Well, even buying them from a state-side seller would _still _be feed starving commie kids in Chicom.


----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Well, even buying them from a state-side seller would _still _be feed starving commie kids in Chicom.


Correct-O-Mundo!

Allow me to clarify my earlier statement;

"Let's all join hands and stop buying Chicom chit" means "Let's all join hands and stop buying ALL CHI-COM CHIT!

(Except every now and then, an order or two of General Tso's Chicken with Fried Rice and a side of those nice little Crab Rangoons!)


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> Correct-O-Mundo!
> 
> Allow me to clarify my earlier statement;
> 
> "Let's all join hands and stop buying Chicom chit" means "Let's all join hands and stop buying ALL CHI-COM CHIT!
> 
> (Except every now and then, an order or two of General Tso's Chicken with Fried Rice and a side of those nice little Crab Rangoons!)


I doubt you can. Everything you buy has _something _made in China in it.


----------



## Chiefster23

So true. This summer I went into a real, old time, honest to god shoe store. The kind where they measure your foot and put the shoes on your feet for ya. I told the guy I wanted a pair of AMERICAN MADE sneakers. I had to pay $160.00 to get American, or so I thought. After the purchase I discovered the shoes are assembled in the US but the uppers were made in China. Screwed again!


----------



## Slippy

DRATS! Foiled again! :vs_mad:



Back Pack Hack said:


> I doubt you can. Everything you buy has _something _made in China in it.





Chiefster23 said:


> So true. This summer I went into a real, old time, honest to god shoe store. The kind where they measure your foot and put the shoes on your feet for ya. I told the guy I wanted a pair of AMERICAN MADE sneakers. I had to pay $160.00 to get American, or so I thought. After the purchase I discovered the shoes are assembled in the US but the uppers were made in China. Screwed again!


----------



## Prepared One

Well, as long as they still have good old fashioned American made and born hookers. Buy American!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Annie

It's almost time for the stores to stop selling those mason jars, so I picked up a couple more cases of those place a variety of edibles for the food pantry...chugging along.


----------



## White Shadow

Slippy said:


> Correct-O-Mundo!
> 
> Allow me to clarify my earlier statement;
> 
> "Let's all join hands and stop buying Chicom chit" means "Let's all join hands and stop buying ALL CHI-COM CHIT!
> 
> (Except every now and then, an order or two of General Tso's Chicken with Fried Rice and a side of those nice little Crab Rangoons!)


and maybe a milsurp rifle or two if that's your kind of thing


----------



## Slippy

White Shadow said:


> and maybe a milsurp rifle or two if that's your kind of thing


I'll take your SKS and raise you a Mosin Nagant! (...at the risk of being called a Russian operative by a libtard....:vs_smirk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dammit. I just realized my AK was made in China.


----------



## Slippy

Back Pack Hack said:


> Dammit. I just realized my AK was made in China.


:vs_mad:


----------



## White Shadow

Slippy said:


> I'll take your SKS and raise you a Mosin Nagant! (...at the risk of being called a Russian operative by a libtard....:vs_smirk


I already hold the trump card of the Mosin Nagant suite - a Finn M39.


----------



## Slippy

White Shadow said:


> I already hold the trump card of the Mosin Nagant suite - a Finn M39.


Drats, Foiled AGain! :vs_mad:


----------



## Chipper

Never liked climbing up on the roof and ladder to clean the chimney. Especially in the snow and cold of winter with age it's a pain. So I made a little cleaning pole. Took some old tent poles, rope and a couple pulleys. Made a hook so it will catch and sit on the top chimney lip. Just drop the rope down the chimney and hook up the brush and pull. Works great no more hassle or risking of major injury or worse falling off the roof.


----------



## hawgrider

Chipper said:


> Never liked climbing up on the roof and ladder to clean the chimney. Especially in the snow and cold of winter with age it's a pain. So I made a little cleaning pole. Took some old tent poles, rope and a couple pulleys. Made a hook so it will catch and sit on the top chimney lip. Just drop the rope down the chimney and hook up the brush and pull. Works great no more hassle or risking of major injury or worse falling off the roof.


For my cast iron wood stove I just have a controlled chimney fire every year to clean my stack LOL! Works great been doing it for 29 years.


----------



## PAPrepper

Bought some 12GA shells.


----------



## Smitty901

Winter is coming early. Put some things away. Aired up tires on ATV ready for snow plow. Looked over the wood burner , will fire it up for a good test tomorrow night.


----------



## Slippy

Started work on the design and build of Mrs Slippy's new Compost Bin. Other than some 3" and 4" Exterior Wood Screws, I had most of the lumber in my inventory. Some was treated 2X's and some was old rough sawn Cedar from an ancient fence that was on the property when I bought it.

The New Compost Bin will be 4' Tall X 4'Wide X 3' Deep. 

Our old compost piles are officially declared DOA and I plan on starting this compost pile with'

Layer of Cardboard and Newspaper
2nd Layer of Grass Clippings
3rd Layer of Store Bought Cow Manure 1-- 40lb bag
4th Layer of Wheat Straw (Home Depot let me fill up a garbage bag for free from the floor of the truck of wheat straw)
5th Layer of some local soil that I scraped up near the house.
I plan to mix in some kitchen scraps etc and a handful of 10-10-10 fertilizer to get it going. then add some leaves.

That's my plan and Good Lord Willing and The Creek Don't Rise, I'll have it set up tomorrow! Pics to follow...


----------



## SGG

Bought a couple baofeng ham radios. Might follow through and get a license. Would be a great asset


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 101143


View attachment 101145


View attachment 101147


Mrs Slippy's New Compost Bin! Base compost already on the ground waiting for the magic! I still need to add a roof and a removable side door but so I'll add that later.


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> For my cast iron wood stove I just have a controlled chimney fire every year to clean my stack LOL! Works great been doing it for 29 years.


Just what I do!


----------



## SOCOM42

I forgot to post the bulk purchase of canned sardines, tuna and herring.
Well here they are, some samples of each for about $100.00 worth total.
View attachment 101153


----------



## paraquack

While I luv herring and sardines, etc., my wife would divorce me, and I can't afford it, so....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to the store this morning to buy some supplies. They had a brand of canned veggies I'd never heard of. 3/$1. I figured, "What the [email protected]&k!". Bought a can of each to try out. I suspect they're more like shoe leather than edible veggies, but for the price they're worth trying out. If they're crap, I'm out a buck.

Also did my annual Topside Checkout this afternoon. Every year this time, I haul the ladder out and saunter around on my roof, looking for things that might become a major issue once winter settles in. Found some flashing around a skylight that needed attention, but nothing else. Got it taken care of, so it's all good until spring now.


----------



## Chiefster23

Note to Slippy: 
The new compost bin looks great! How about building one for me and deliver it here to PA? I’ll show you exactly where to install it next door.
PS. Don’t forget the door and roof.
Chiefster


----------



## Slippy

Chiefster23 said:


> Note to Slippy:
> The new compost bin looks great! How about building one for me and deliver it here to PA? I'll show you exactly where to install it next door.
> PS. Don't forget the door and roof.
> Chiefster


10-4 Chiefster!

Added another 2x10 Treated to the front and put up the Hog Fencing Door with a simple little swing bracket.

Just cracked open a bottle of Bourbon and settled in to watch some Football. Will work on the roof tomorrow! Best I stay away from power tools with spinning blades for the rest of the day! :vs_closedeyes:

View attachment 101157


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> ......Just cracked open a bottle of Bourbon and settled in to watch some Football. Will work on the roof tomorrow! Best I stay away from power tools with spinning blades for the rest of the day! :vs_closedeyes:


That's how you improve your bowling score!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show today. Spent my allowance on freedom seeds.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Made an online order three weeks ago. Should have only taken 3 days to arrive. USPS send the package to *7 different BMCs* before it finally found the right one. :!:

FINALLY got my ten dust masks. One for the BOB, one for each GHB, and seven more for,......... well,............ the helluvit.

View attachment 101217


Went with cotton instead of the paper disposable ones from Home Cheapo. Paper gets wet and is worthless. Rips too easy. And cannot be reused. Cloth ones overcome those shortcomings.


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> Made an online order three weeks ago. Should have only taken 3 days to arrive. USPS send the package to *7 different BMCs* before it finally found the right one. :!:
> 
> FINALLY got my ten dust masks. One for the BOB, one for each GHB, and seven more for,......... well,............ the helluvit.
> 
> View attachment 101217
> 
> 
> Went with cotton instead of the paper disposable ones from Home Cheapo. Paper gets wet and is worthless. Rips too easy. And cannot be reused. Cloth ones overcome those shortcomings.


I order a battery charger for ham radio out of Milwaukee, WI. Should have been 3 days to my address in AZ. At four days, 
I call vendor. they did a tracking number and it was gout for delivery, the next day. I didn't get it the next day, so called 
the vendor again. The perosn tracking the paCKAGE TOLD ME IT WAS IN us Virgin Islands. I asked them to check the 
address and they confirmed it was my address in AZ that it had been sent to. USPS really messed that one up. Finally 
howed up 3 days later with my correct address on the box. ??????????


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Made up a humongous batch of chili Tuesday. Put up about 10-12 servings into the freezer today with the end goal of vac-sealing it.


----------



## paraquack

If you use beans in your chile, how do they do going thru freeze and thaw?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> If you use beans in your chile, how do they do going thru freeze and thaw?


Just fine. Done it many times.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local thrift store today. MAJOR SCORE!!!!

They usually have only 15-20 men's jackets, mostly S and M sizes. Today, however, was totally different. A good 50+ jackets out on the rack. Some even up to 4X. So I grabbed a couple.

View attachment 101279


The blue one in the top left is a rain jacket/windbreaker shell. Six bucks (50% sale today!) https://www.columbia.com/mens-glennaker-lake-rain-jacket-1442361.html
The red one is a much heavier rain jacket. Eight bucks! Close to this: https://www.columbia.com/mens-summi...-interchange&dwvar_1872921_variationColor=795

Also three pairs of *new* blue jeans, $4 each. A lightweight long-sleeve shirt (plaid, $4) and a heavier long-sleeve shirt (tan one, $6).

Damn, I love that store!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spending more of my allowance. This time at another REI mini garage sale. Scored a sleeping pad ($19) and an REI 40 liter backpack ($35). Pack is going to be my 2nd GHB (replaces current book bag) and pad will part of my GHB shelter/sleep system.

View attachment 101307


----------



## Elvis

Split several months worth of kindling for the woodstove, still need to split more wood for the dome oven which we often cook in.
Ran a brush down the wood stove chimney and generally got the place ready for colder tempature plugging in heat tapes, covering outdoor faucets, and closing the vents in the crawlspace under the house.

Topped off the water in the solar batteries and adjusted charging voltages for shorter winter days. Test started the emergency generator, with the solar system the gas generator is we haven't needed in over 5 years but still a prep I maintain.


----------



## Elvis

Removed the Varroa Destructor mite strips from the honey bee hives. The Varroa mite is the bane of bee keepers and if left untreated most hives will be dead or very weak within 2-3 years.

Since I consider the honeybees a prep I went ahead and ordered the stuff I'll need to keep the hives healthy next year. Most of the hives were started from swarms I caught this spring with traps put out in some fields a few miles away from the house. We got 15 gallons of honey by late summer which will be used for making mead and Christmas presents. 

This morning I picked up enough chicken feed to keep the chickens eating until next spring along with more dog food. I've found that both chicken and dog food holds fine when it's cooler weather but goes bad within about 6 months during warmer weather.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rustled up a huge pot of goulash for lunch. One plate for me, several containers for the freezer.

And it was made with the ashes of real ghouls!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been working on my GHBs Sleep And Shelter Systems (I affectionately call them SASS's). I opted for a sleeping pad, sleedping bag and a bivy. Picked up a ThermaRest NeoAir Xtherm at and REI garage sale for $20. Found a leak in it, fixed it, and it now works perfect. Found a used Snugpak Stratosphere on fleabay. It arrived Friday and it appears in good shape.

Woke up this morning to a light drizzle, so I got the Snugpak out, set it up and drug it out onto the deck.

View attachment 101411


Set it up inside, zippered it up and drug it out onto the light rain. Will let it set there since there's no wind. I'll go out and move it on occasion so simulate me tossing & turning. Then bring it back inside so I can carefully open it up and not get fooled by water spilling in and thinking it leaks.


----------



## PAPrepper

Cleaning guns and watching football. One is a prep ha ha!


----------



## watcher

Packing up..Rent has soared from $585.00 per month to $725.00 per month...I do not have that kind of money to throw at a bunch of commiefornians so bye bye...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Well, sadly... the Snugpak failed. :crying: 

The foot end, below where the zipper stops, had a lot of tiny drops inside. In a constant/heavy overnight rain, this will soak the footbox of any sleeping bag to the point of being deadly. There was also a leak at the head end. Not soaking wet inside, but definitely there was water infiltration. The rain wasn't heavy, or long-lasting. Just a light rain for about 1½ hours.

Will stop by the store tomorrow and get a bottle of Nixwax. May need to whip up a batch of seam sealer for the hoop end.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well not much of a prep but I got a couple Tupperware and a pack of hair ties.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta

I just added a new article on my website: Systematic Approach To Group Survival.

*Fuel Storage For Cooking*

Also the website INDEX page has been revised to categorize subjects.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started organizing and packing what I call my Extended Bub-Out Bags (EBOBs). In keeping with my method of keeping only 'critical' (i.e., useful assets in any emergency) in my BOB and having extra gear readily available to grab n go, I picked up a couple items on the über-cheap. A green, heavy canvas gym-type bag and a light canvas drawstring bag. For former will hold things like my AR-7 extra ammo & mags, extra stove fuel, water bottles, some of my DIY MREs, etc. The blue 'duffel' bag contains extra clothing (pants, underwear, socks, jacket, sweater shirts etc)

View attachment 101533


The 30-gallon garbage can is the faraday cage for my BOB. I keep it in the cage due to electronics (tablet, chargers, 3.7v batteries, radio etc) being in the bag.

The BOB will be the first thing to get taken. If I'm buggin out via vehicle, and weight/bulk is not an issue, then I'll grab these two EBOBs.


----------



## Slippy

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Well not much of a prep but I got a couple Tupperware and a pack of hair ties.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And who doesn't need a new pack of hair ties, right? :vs_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the grocery store to stock up on staples. Hit the canned veggie aisle and got 10 cans each of corn, peas & green beans. Generic brand, 50¢ a can....but every bit as good as the national brands. I hope they continue to stock 'em. Half a buck a can means more money left for ammo.


----------



## Smitty901

Gun parts.


----------



## bigwheel

I churned out 4 more packs of bartering cigarettes. I am fixing to need more tobacco before I can get the larder fully stocked on those things. Prob pick that up Weds and get back to the task.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Was sauntering through the local home improvement store tonight picking up some chit for work tomorrow. Spied these little guys.

View attachment 101917


8 bucks a pair. Thought, why not get a pair for each of my 3 bags?

I have a pair of the original Yaktracks.... don't like 'em. They use a spring that causes your foot to shift when it 'lays over' when you put your weight on it. But spikes should be better. Plus, these are more compact and don't fit over the entire shoe. So lighter in the pack, plus easier on and off.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Used my pole saw to remove a few overhanging limbs from a spot I need to move my fuel tanks to. Getting started preparing an area I plan on putting up a large storage building next year (40' deep x 120' long). Also bought a used one trip storage container from a neighbor who is moving. I plan on picking it up this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## bigwheel

Still doing some testing of the bartering cigarettes. Gave a pack to the large bosomed young lady across the street yesterday which I thought would remind her of Marlboro Light 100s..but she called back and said they tasted like sheet..and threatened to bring back the leftovers but she aint showed up yet. Hopefully she was just teasing. At any rate ups has me some good Ohm Turkish Red in Root which should taste like a Camel according to the brochures. Its much cheaper online than at the hindu smoke shops and head shops. As in 30 bucks a pound opposed to 12 on the net. They give a whack on shipping charges but still way cheaper. Most folks dont know pipe and citgarette tobacco is the same stuff. Pipe tobacco is shredded a little coarser and not taxed near as heavy is the difference. Works better though the injected machine. Fine grind gets too compacted and hard to huff on like a Winston. 
https://windycitycigars.com/product/ohm-turkish-red-pipe-tobacco-1lb-bag/


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Replenished my DIY MRE stock. Have been hitting them pretty hard lately taking on to work for lunch the past few weeks. Am back up to my 'normal stock' count of 48.


----------



## paraquack

Bigwheel, haven't you learned by now, no good deed goes unpunished?


----------



## Crunch

I travel on business about once a year and am always trying to improve my airline/TSA approved GHB. Besides the TSA prohibited items there's also the weight issue, I prefer packing light for convenience but if something goes wrong while on the road I obviously want to be as prepared as reasonably possible. Picked up this cheap engineer's compass for $7 the other day.










Intended to pull out the actual compass to replace the little cheap button one currently in the GHB, but then realized the metal case would make a nice X-ray proof container for carrying small objects so...










Only one will fit, wish it held two. Will be keeping my eyes peeled for something similar to hold another one, any thoughts on that appreciated. Nice solution whether in a carry-on bag or checked luggage, not likely to draw any attention with the other 'camping' type gear I'm already packing and the compass is clearly not a high value item that some agent/baggage inspector would risk his job to steal. The intended use for the coins (besides selling/pawning) would be as a shot to maybe get to the front of a line, get a seat on a overbooked flight/train home, fill up for the rental car if gas was scarce or rationed, or those types of things when I'm not sure what exactly I might need until after it happens.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Crunch said:


> ......... The intended use for the coins (besides selling/pawning) would be as a shot to maybe get to the front of a line, get a seat on a overbooked flight/train home, fill up for the rental car if gas was scarce or rationed, or those types of things when I'm not sure what exactly I might need until after it happens.


I just fold up some bills and stash 'em between my cell phone and the case it's in.

As for the compass, try a military supply store. I see 'em at gun shows all the time. Never priced them as I already have one.


----------



## bigwheel

paraquack said:


> Bigwheel, haven't you learned by now, no good deed goes unpunished?


Well yes I learned that in near 40 years in da cop bidness..so i didnt quite have pure motives on this deal. I had in mind to give her a free sample and talk her into snagging them from me instead of at the store...and help her by saving her a few bucks and a trip to the store..which would allow me to buy more supplies in order to stock up and maybe make enough to buy more ammo and MREs...half pints of hooch and toilet paper..or Beanie Weenies which we plan to live on when the crisis hits. I cant think of any food groups not found in Beanie Weenies including water but I aint no food scientist..so maybe somebody on here knows for sure. Anyway she looked so sweet and the pups was looking frisky so I just told her how to make him herself and told her where to buy everything she needs at the Head Shop next to the Tatoo parlor within walking distance of our houses. So if she dont like what I got she can make em herself and quit nagging about folks doing good deeds for her ungrateful coola Which she dont have one. Funny how the Lord gives em one or the other huh?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added a couple things to my GHBs. Some anti-diarrheal medication and extra empty water bottles.


----------



## Limit Killer

Focusing on medical supplies right now. It's the biggest weak point that needs to be fixed at the moment.

Raise the limits.


----------



## paulag1955

I'm trying to figure out how to stockpile prescription medications. Other than using less than prescribed, but refilling regularly, I don't have a plan. My husband and I both have prescriptions. Mine isn't urgent; I take Synthroid, but I do still have a thyroid and it functions at least at a low level, but my husband has aFib and needs to take his meds regularly. But my prep this past week has been learning to make yogurt.


----------



## Crunch

paulag1955 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to stockpile prescription medications. Other than using less than prescribed, but refilling regularly, I don't have a plan. My husband and I both have prescriptions. Mine isn't urgent; I take Synthroid, but I do still have a thyroid and it functions at least at a low level, but my husband has aFib and needs to take his meds regularly. But my prep this past week has been learning to make yogurt.


I've placed orders from AllDayChemist.com (Indian pharmacy) in the past and haven't had a problem, but the last time was a couple years ago. I ordered meds which are prescription only in the US, some antibiotics and antiparasiticals, and they didn't ask for a prescription. They don't accept credit cards any longer, and not sure I trust them enough to pay by eCheck which gives them your bank and account number, but they do accept money orders and Bitcoin too. Expiration dates on the items I received were all a year out at least.

As for our prep, ordered 250 ft of 12/3 (+ ground wire) AWG outdoor/buriable romex wire.










This will be for replacing the wire runs from the solar panels on the roof to the breaker box in the house next spring. The existing ones are 12 years old and the outer shielding/insulation is falling apart. May use the opportunity to purchase a couple higher wattage panels too, swap out a couple of the old 130 Watt ones for ~240 Watt ones instead. Went with the 4-wire type so I can use 2 wires each for the positive and negative connections, two 12 AWG wires together being almost the equivalant of a single 9 AWG wire, for less voltage drop.


----------



## paulag1955

Crunch said:


> I've placed orders from AllDayChemist.com (Indian pharmacy) in the past and haven't had a problem, but the last time was a couple years ago. I ordered meds which are prescription only in the US, some antibiotics and antiparasiticals, and they didn't ask for a prescription. They don't accept credit cards any longer, and not sure I trust them enough to pay by eCheck which gives them your bank and account number, but they do accept money orders and Bitcoin too. Expiration dates on the items I received were all a year out at least.


I've ordered from an Indian pharmacy, too, but it was for prescription eye drops for one of my dogs. It took forever to receive them, but the drops were legit and it was less than half the price of ordering them from a U.S. pharmacy. I have a stash of fish antibiotics. I've ordered them from several different places, but now that Chewy stocks them, that's the least expensive. I've used them on my dogs, but in an emergency, I wouldn't have any qualms about using them myself. No prescription required and you can pay with a credit card. LOL


----------



## paulag1955

Today I made yogurt and now I'm straining some of it to make yogurt cheese. After the first of the year, I'll be restocking my pantry WITH AN ACTUAL PLAN in hand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Crunch said:


> .......... Went with the 4-wire type so I can use 2 wires each for the positive and negative connections, two 12 AWG wires together being almost the equivalant of a single 9 AWG wire, for less voltage drop.


Doing this would be a Code violation.


----------



## bigwheel

Well I was a busy prepper as usual by running off another half carton of bartering cigarettes. My pals across the street who is a smoker said they taste sorta like a Camel to him. The White Bag is too weak..the other bag is about right. Once a person gets the strategy down pat the rumor is a person can make em for a buck a pack. Which could then be traded for whiskey and ammo etc. 
View attachment 102045


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Drove by a gas station on my way home today. Gas was down from 2.499 to 2.179, so I filled up both vehicles.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Drove by a gas station on my way home today. Gas was down from 2.499 to 2.179, so I filled up both vehicles.


The cheapest gas around here is at Costco, $2.79. The most expensive is $3.69!!! Our gas tax is terrible here, but even worse than that, the legislature is toying with the idea of a per-mile charge in place of the gas tax. For my hybrid, that would about double my tax. We have a sort-of local feed co-op that sells ethanol free gas. It's quite a bit more expensive, but my car loves it. It improves my mileage by about 7 miles per gallon. Depending on the relative prices, it's sometimes cheaper to get the more expensive gas. It's a bit out of the way, though.


----------



## Prepared One

Well, I am off for the next two weeks so I plan to get a lot done. Lot's of range time and I may just come home with a new evil black rifle as well. Going to rotate my can goods, ordered more fish antibiotics, and will pick up more ammo as usual. Going through my food buckets and getting more beans and rice in Mylar. Need to replace my water in the storage tanks and maybe order more back up filters. I basically will double check my storage levels and make needed adjustments where necessary. I feel like time is running out and want my bases covered.


----------



## paulag1955

I'm pretty excited because my sourdough starter is finally showing some action! We keep our house pretty cool, so it took a little longer than I anticipated.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

GUN SHOW!

Picked up some AR mags for a buddy, plus a laser for the P22.

View attachment 102061


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ordered two extra batteries for my cell phone. They arrived in this mornings' USPS delivery.


----------



## paulag1955

Not my prep, but my husband got another flashlight for his collection.


----------



## Elvis

With work this year I've just been too busy... But today a customer cancelled so I raced home and spent 6 hours tightening and making small repairs to my cow pasture fencing. Felt really good getting most of the fencing in 100% condition and hope to finish tomorrow. Also got a few smaller projects completed which also feels great!

In addition the last month I've been slowly teaching my wife how the solar system works and how to maintain it. We've barely been married a year and I think it's important she understand the basics of the system and she's recently started showing an interest in how it works and how to maintain it. Tomorrows lesson will be watering the batteries with some specific gravity readings to help her learn how to use the meter.


----------



## Chipper

At least your lucky and have a trainable wife. Mine already knows everything whether she actually does or not, just ask. Of course after being with me the last 35 years she darn well should.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy

Elvis said:


> ...
> 
> In addition the last month I've been slowly teaching my wife...


What is this strange sorcery of which you speak? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

REI garage sale this morning. Rolled up with some friends at 6AM and we were first in line. Scored another ThermaRest NeoAir Xtherm air pad for the GHB. $249, marked down to 70. Now to find the leak.


----------



## Elvis

Slippy said:


> What is this strange sorcery of which you speak? :vs_laugh:


We had something happen a few months back that made her realize she needed to understand how to maintain things, that I may not be around forever. This was recently reinforced when a lifelong friend died suddenly shortly after an in depth physical exam that showed he was in great shape.

When we get older we often live to support our spouse. But I think that supporting my wife includes making sure she knows how to maintain what we have.

Worked another half day in the pastures cutting small trees ect. Tramping up and down the hills really gave my legs a workout.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Manufactured a couple of DIY pump sacks for my GHB air mattresses. An empty soda / water bottle and cap, a hose washer and a 13-gallon trash bag. Just needed a few tools like a band saw (hack saw, Fein multi-tool or sawzall would work as well), a cordless drill, a unibit, small round file and a utility knife. 2-3 minutes putting one together... and they work every big as well as a $30 made-in-China job (I know this 'cuz I already own two of them!)

I'll toss one into each GHB's air mattress's stuff sack. These are designed for ThermaRest's older 'classic' air valve. They won't work with the newer 'wing' valves.

View attachment 102249


So cheap and easy to make, they could be considered disposable. If the bottle or cap part gets damaged, there's plenty of replacements out in the fridge. If the garbage bags fails, I got a whole box of 'em in the pantry.


----------



## Marica

Elvis said:


> Worked another half day in the pastures cutting small trees ect.


Do you hire out? 'Cause we've got some fence that needs repairing, some scrub trees the bush hog just can't get to, some pine plantation that really needs to be thinned, a sheep shed that needs shoring up... .


----------



## Annie

I went shopping.

Oil Lamp Mate 1 Inch Flat Cotton Oil Lantern or Oil Lamp Wick with Purple Stitch. 6 Foot Roll

Oil Lamp Mate 1/2" Inch Flat Cotton Oil Lantern or Oil Lamp Wick with Purple Stitch. 6 Foot Roll

Coleman Propane Lantern Carry Case

Coleman #95 Wire Style InstaClip Mantles for Northstar Models 2000 & 2500 Series Lanterns (4 Mantles Total)


----------



## Marica

I stuck a flashlight in each pocket, put a lantern on the breakfast table, and deployed a power station to be at the ready to keep internet on should the power go out during the storms. I also managed to get the scardy cat pit bull into his box before the NOAA weather radio starting beeping at me about the tornadoes. AND I managed to NOT have a heart attack when my phone-- in another pocket-- starting screaming at me and jumping up and down alerting me to a Maroon Alert.

Just another late December day in Mississippi. Beep beep beep... . "This is a NOAA 

oh shit. This one is different. A tornado is on the ground south of here. That sucks. Not impact to us but pray for those in the path.


----------



## Elvis

Marica said:


> Do you hire out? 'Cause we've got some fence that needs repairing, some scrub trees the bush hog just can't get to, some pine plantation that really needs to be thinned, a sheep shed that needs shoring up... .


It sounds like most of the work you need is just hard work with little in the way of needing many skills or tools. I consider doing work like this occasionally to be good exercise.
Jacking up the sheep shed may be a little more complicated and dangerous but mostly it's just work. I've jacked up several buildings, it's usually not very complicated.


----------



## Marica

Elvis said:


> It sounds like most of the work you need is just hard work with little in the way of needing many skills or tools. I consider doing work like this occasionally to be good exercise.
> Jacking up the sheep shed may be a little more complicated and dangerous but mostly it's just work. I've jacked up several buildings, it's usually not very complicated.


Yeah. That's why we had a Farm Hand early last season. Unfortunately, his parents found his stash of (cheap) beer and grounded him. Then, and again unfortunately, he skipped school multiple times and... they grounded him. He was a hard worker when he worked but-- and once again, unfortunately-- it wasn't as frequently as was needed. 

I think we need someone's who a tad older than 16!!


----------



## Elvis

Marica said:


> Yeah. That's why we had a Farm Hand early last season. Unfortunately, his parents found his stash of (cheap) beer and grounded him. Then, and again unfortunately, he skipped school multiple times and... they grounded him. He was a hard worker when he worked but-- and once again, unfortunately-- it wasn't as frequently as was needed.
> 
> I think we need someone's who a tad older than 16!!


Yea, I've hired casual labor to help around the place many times, usually with poor or unreliable results.


----------



## Elvis

With all of this free time around the holidays I've been putting a lot of work in around the place. Today I had a load of chicken manure spread on the pasture, a load of gravel on the road and around the shop. Poured 2 gallons of honey into smaller jars, planted a tree, did several 20-30 minute repairs and have a small pork butt smoking for our supper all by 2pm. Eating lunch now before crashing on the sofa for a well deserved nap.

Mrs. Elvis has been staying busy herself dealing with cleaning projects around the house. Yesterday she spent some more time learning about how the breakers are wired for the solar system and watering the batteries. She rarely shoots her little 22 but if the wind dies down some she plans to get in a little target practice with a super lightweight 22 I put together for her a while back.


----------



## Marica

> Mrs. Elvis has been staying busy herself dealing with cleaning projects around the house.


This is actually what I've been spending most of my time doing the last week or so. I feel that since we really missed the entire Christmas season b/c we were traveling and did not decorate at all, I'm about two weeks ahead in terms of getting an early start on spring cleaning. Kinda like the ritual of going through everything and making sure things are in their place, in good working order, etc.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local thrift store today. Scored a mint-condition, vintage Mouli julienne slicer. Never been used.. the blades are still factory-wrapped.

View attachment 102289


I've seen used ones sell on fleabay for fifty bucks. The color betrays it's age. We had an all-steel one when I was growing up and we used it until it rusted apart. I bought a newer one, and it was plastic like this one. Used it until it broke. Found a third one and have been using it since. When I spied this one, NIB, for two bucks.... no way was I gonna pass it by.

They're great for slicing and shredding. Potatoes, mozzarella cheese, veggies, you name it. Five blades will make any meal a treat to prepare.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

I topped off my truck in preparation for the Persian Incursion and rise in oil prices.


----------



## Crunch

Four 6" Israeli bandages and a Dr. Mom otoscope arrived today, compliments of Santa:










Many jokes with sexual innuendos between the Mrs and I during testing of the otoscope. Playing Doctor, never been in this body cavity before, gently - I'm a virgin...  Seems to work well enough, can see the ear drum pretty clearly anyway. This'd be mostly for kids, animals, or for a post-SHTF Doctor who lost his.

Edit: Time to switch table clothes too I guess.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Crunch said:


> Four 6" Israeli bandages and a Dr. Mom otoscope arrived today, compliments of Santa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many jokes with sexual innuendos between the Mrs and I during testing of the otoscope. Playing Doctor, never been in this body cavity before, gently - I'm a virgin...  Seems to work well enough, can see the ear drum pretty clearly anyway. This'd be mostly for kids, animals, or for a post-SHTF Doctor who lost his.
> 
> Edit: Time to switch table clothes too I guess.


Do you keep any Celox?


----------



## Crunch

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you keep any Celox?


No Celox, I put these on Amazon's subscribe and save for repeat delivery for a while, they have a QuikClot sponge. One of those in each FAK, and two in the wood cutting/hauling truck.

Edit: And nice to meet you, I'm new here too. Agree with your thoughts on gold. I tried about a half dozen times to "like" your posts there, but the "like" feature and my Tor browser won't cooperate.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Crunch said:


> No Celox, I put these on Amazon's subscribe and save for repeat delivery for a while, they have a QuikClot sponge. One of those in each FAK, and two in the wood cutting/hauling truck.


That will work!


----------



## Crunch

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> That will work!


Nice to meet you HHoH. See my edit above too.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Crunch said:


> Nice to meet you HHoH. See my edit above too.


This forum is pretty nice, it will just take a few days to get used to the forum controls etc. But you only learn by playing around with things and posting! The only shiny stuff I keep is silver because the value is more in line with things that you might need from people who want "shiny". Gold is to expensive to be a practical bartering item.


----------



## Chiefster23

Lots of foolishness going on in both the middle east and in Washington. It would seem that the cyber threat from the muzzies is real and our grid would be a logical target. So, recently I topped up my diesel fuel oil and coal supplies. Luckily my propane delivery was two weeks ago. And today I laid in 20 extra gallons of gas in addition to my normal 15 I keep on hand. I could now easily ride out a power outage lasting months.

This morning I also purchased all the necessary supplies to make a sand filter in case I need to use water from the spring on my property. I already have lots of pool shock so I should be good on water safety.


----------



## Marica

@Crunch Back-at-ya

View attachment 102427


Also-- any tricks for making Tor faster?

@HHoH I think you're right about silver. Funny story. SiL scoped out a 250gal rain barrel on Craig's list. Seller listed method of payments as, "Prefer silver. Will accept greenbacks." DH's grandfather had sacks of silver coins, mostly worth only face value, that were passed on. For fun I gave SiL a few when he went to pickup the barrel. Guy said no one had ever even asked about the silver option. Gave him a 10% discount!

Oh. SiL said the guy was a real survivalist sort of fellow. Was it one of y'all?? ;-)


----------



## Crunch

Marica said:


> @Crunch Back-at-ya
> 
> View attachment 102427
> 
> 
> Also-- any tricks for making Tor faster?


Beautiful home there Marica. Not really on Tor, if I leave the security setting at "maximum" the site loads fastest with no ads and most functions (except the hover over ones) work, but any lower security setting and the scripts/ads take up to almost a minute to load a page.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Crunch said:


> Beautiful home there Marica...........


I dunno..... a table and chair nailed to the wall..... a china hutch full of glass hanging off the ceiling.

The trap door in the floor is kinda neat, though. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Marica said:


> @Crunch Back-at-ya
> 
> View attachment 102427
> 
> 
> Also-- any tricks for making Tor faster?
> 
> @HHoH I think you're right about silver. Funny story. SiL scoped out a 250gal rain barrel on Craig's list. Seller listed method of payments as, "Prefer silver. Will accept greenbacks." DH's grandfather had sacks of silver coins, mostly worth only face value, that were passed on. For fun I gave SiL a few when he went to pickup the barrel. Guy said no one had ever even asked about the silver option. Gave him a 10% discount!
> 
> Oh. SiL said the guy was a real survivalist sort of fellow. Was it one of y'all?? ;-)


Gold feels more or less like a strategic asset to stockpile. Nothing wrong with that, but it makes it hard to use to barter for mundane items that are a bit more common. If you have 10 gallons of E91 that I need, gold will not be an effective currency to use for a small transaction. But a few ounces of silver will be a currency many people will consider when the dollar ain't worth diddly. Now if I am trying to buy a major item from somebody like a generator, it might make more sense to use gold, but those types of transactions would hopefully be few and far between.


----------



## hawgrider

Prep of the day is making bacon.


----------



## Marica

Back Pack Hack said:


> I dunno..... a table and chair nailed to the wall..... a china hutch full of glass hanging off the ceiling.
> 
> The trap door in the floor is kinda neat, though. :vs_laugh:


I LOLed and almost died. I should know better than to come around here while I'm eating lunch!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been debugging an Excel worksheet version of my Vigenere Cipher. Got it to where it encodes and decodes messages exactly the way I want it. Just need to run several various test messages through it to make sure there's no more errors in the process as I've already found three. Once testing is complete, I'll probably start adding additional layers of encryption to it.

View attachment 102435


----------



## SOCOM42

I was given a box of Black Talon in 45 ACP today.

Repaired 3 guns for prep money.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> I was given a box of Black Talon in 45 ACP today.
> 
> Repaired 3 guns for prep money.


Somebody really likes you. :vs_gift:


----------



## SOCOM42

inceptor said:


> Somebody really likes you. :vs_gift:


Ah, yup!


----------



## Elvis

Did maintance on my EMP resistant vehicle including rebuilding the carbonator and changing the plugs. Cleaned and changed the chain on my primary chainsaw.
With this Iranian business I'll probably get my propane tank filled next week, a little earlier than normal but I'd feel better with it full.


----------



## hawgrider

hawgrider said:


> Prep of the day is making bacon.


Bacon hit the pan this morning oh soooo gooood.

Store bought bacon sucks!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

65 minutes on the treadmill this morning.


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> Bacon hit the pan this morning oh soooo gooood.
> 
> Store bought bacon sucks!


That's just teasing!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

hawgrider said:


> Bacon hit the pan this morning oh soooo gooood.
> 
> Store bought bacon sucks!


Nice appetizer. When's the main course arrive?


----------



## hawgrider

Back Pack Hack said:


> Nice appetizer. When's the main course arrive?


Next Saturday the big slabs will be ready to smoke.

That pile made just shy of 4 lbs.


----------



## paraquack

I love my treadmill. I don't know where I'd hang all my clothes when it come out of the dryer.


----------



## paulag1955

paraquack said:


> I love my treadmill. I don't know where I'd hang all my clothes when it come out of the dryer.


I would love to love my treadmill, but my husband has it stacked with empty rifle boxes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up 3 insulated face / ski masks for the BOB and GHBs.


----------



## Crunch

Working out in the pole barn yesterday, we just had it built a few months back so still getting it up to man cave standards. There's no power at the moment and wanted to have some tunes while working but the radio reception inside a steel box isn't great, so...










On the other end is a Tram 1185 mag mount antenna stuck on the roof. The coax had broke on this one, but had a  coax splitter and bnc to sma adapter in the radio junk drawer. We use radios to stay in touch around the homestead and monitor the Dakota Alert motion sensors, if there's activity on that frequency the radio switches from the FM station to it automatically.


----------



## Chiefster23

Went through the canned goods shelf and removed anything grossly out of date. Walmart trip later this morning to restock some of these items.


----------



## Marica

Chiefster23 said:


> Went through the canned goods shelf and removed anything grossly out of date. Walmart trip later this morning to restock some of these items.


Heh. Just threw away some cans of water chestnuts w/ best by early 2017. It happens.


----------



## paraquack

2017???? Why? If the can isn't leaking, bulged it should be fine. My mom canned many a food and even 10 years after canning 
it was fine as long as it was not leaking, etc. Even the Feds have said canned food is ok past it's best by date.


----------



## Chipper

Use the old can goods as targets. Great fun blowing them up with high power rifles.


----------



## Marica

Today is the day to get serious about upcoming potential severe weather. And you can tell how urgent this is b/c I'm sitting at my desk, not running to get bread, milk & batteries! I do need to run the power banks down and recharge them. Also need to take a pass through the tornado (laundry) room. Need to spend a couple of hours in the Bunkhouse in case we have power outages and have to abandon from the Big House. 

No time like the present, I guess. Wait! I have a random picture to post!!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Marica said:


> Today is the day to get serious about upcoming potential severe weather. And you can tell how urgent this is b/c I'm sitting at my desk, not running to get bread, milk & batteries! I do need to run the power banks down and recharge them. Also need to take a pass through the tornado (laundry) room. Need to spend a couple of hours in the Bunkhouse in case we have power outages and have to abandon from the Big House.
> 
> No time like the present, I guess. Wait! I have a random picture to post!!


You would be better off spending your money on powerade and peanut butter.


----------



## Marica

paraquack said:


> 2017???? Why? If the can isn't leaking, bulged it should be fine. My mom canned many a food and even 10 years after canning
> it was fine as long as it was not leaking, etc. Even the Feds have said canned food is ok past it's best by date.


Too late now! Typically I'm not too much of a stickler about canned food. I tend to base these decisions on shelf life considerations. In this case, I needed the space! Plus, it was water chestnuts. Not something we use all that much, as evidenced by the fact that they'd been sitting in the pantry for at least four years!


----------



## Marica

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> You would be better off spending your money on powerade and peanut butter.


You misunderstand... I don't need to buy anything in advance of the storms. I was making fun of the folks who are going to wake up Thursday morning, turn on the local TV weather forecast and go, "Holy crap. We better go buy milk & bread & batteries." It's astounding when we have tornadoes and bad weather a lot that so many people will be "stocking up" later this week.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Marica said:


> You misunderstand... I don't need to buy anything in advance of the storms. I was making fun of the folks who are going to wake up Thursday morning, turn on the local TV weather forecast and go, "Holy crap. We better go buy milk & bread & batteries." It's astounding when we have tornadoes and bad weather a lot that so many people will be "stocking up" later this week.


Sorry for misunderstanding your intent. But I was scratching my head why anybody in Mississppi would want to buy items that require refrigeration when you will potentially lose power.


----------



## SOCOM42

Marica said:


> Too late now! Typically I'm not too much of a stickler about canned food. I tend to base these decisions on shelf life considerations. In this case, I needed the space! Plus, it was water chestnuts. Not something we use all that much, as evidenced by the fact that they'd been sitting in the pantry for at least four years!


My daughter loves water chestnuts, we use them in Chinese dishes all the time,


----------



## Marica

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding your intent. But I was scratching my head why anybody in Mississppi would want to buy items that require refrigeration when you will potentially lose power.


I get it. You live in Wyoming! So here in the south-- where we get hurricanes, tornadoes, ice storms, etc.,-- there are two general categories of folks. Those in one category are happy to poke fun at those in the other-- those being the bread & milk folks. But it happens all of the time-- storms a-comin'! Better hit the Dollar General! And don't forget the beer!

Sorry for the confusion. And FYI, "require refrigeration": This is why God invented portable generators, and gave one group of folks the smarts to know that if you live out in the boonies, you probably need one.

No offense, but all of this made me LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth

Marica said:


> I get it. You live in Wyoming! So here in the south-- where we get hurricanes, tornadoes, ice storms, etc.,-- there are two general categories of folks. Those in one category are happy to poke fun at those in the other-- those being the bread & milk folks. But it happens all of the time-- storms a-comin'! Better hit the Dollar General! And don't forget the beer!
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. And FYI, "require refrigeration": This is why God invented portable generators, and gave one group of folks the smarts to know that if you live out in the boonies, you probably need one.
> 
> No offense, but all of this made me LOL! Thanks!


Or just a cooler and a shovel this time of the year. Dig to the frost line, and cover the cooler and you don't need to waste fuel for the generator. But it is a bit colder out here this time of year.


----------



## SOCOM42

Marica said:


> You misunderstand... I don't need to buy anything in advance of the storms. I was making fun of the folks who are going to wake up Thursday morning, turn on the local TV weather forecast and go, "Holy crap. We better go buy milk & bread & batteries." It's astounding when we have tornadoes and bad weather a lot that so many people will be "stocking up" later this week.


Yeah, it is funny when a storm is coming all the stores around here are cleaned out of white bread and milk, bottled water too.

What is even funnier, when the storm moves on, they try to bring the water back to the store!!!

This time of the year I use an outside cabinet of aluminum to store frozen foods and some refrigerated ones.

We never leave when a storm comes through, no need to, secondary heat and oil lamps are already in place.

Try not to run any of the generators unless I have to for some reason or other,

it is a time out for me, relaxation and a chance to listen to the SW radio.


----------



## Chiefster23

I find old canned goods tend to get a metallic taste. I just tried a can of diced potatoes marked 2017. They were not spoiled but tasted like tin so down the garbage disposal they went.


----------



## Marica

> Yeah, it is funny when a storm is coming all the stores around here are cleaned out of white bread and milk, bottled water too.


I gotta tell you, before we wised up we experienced Fran in NC. We just happened to live on an "island" where there was electricity. All of the folks from all of the neighboring cities and towns came in and wiped out everything-- and I do mean everything. Went into a stop and rob about two weeks after (still no power anywhere but our little town) and saw a single bag of hot dog buns. Man. Was I excited!

Outside is not going to help us. This is going to be one of those "hot" ones-- like high 60s. But at least the pipes won't freeze, and if the power goes out we won't either!


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> I find old canned goods tend to get a metallic taste. I just tried a can of diced potatoes marked 2017. They were not spoiled but tasted like tin so down the garbage disposal they went.


My husband complains about this with canned fruit even if it's well within its use-by date. I guess I need to put up more in jars.


----------



## paulag1955

Crunch said:


> Working out in the pole barn yesterday, we just had it built a few months back so still getting it up to man cave standards. There's no power at the moment and wanted to have some tunes while working but the radio reception inside a steel box isn't great, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other end is a Tram 1185 mag mount antenna stuck on the roof. The coax had broke on this one, but had a  coax splitter and bnc to sma adapter in the radio junk drawer. We use radios to stay in touch around the homestead and monitor the Dakota Alert motion sensors, if there's activity on that frequency the radio switches from the FM station to it automatically.


My husband has a small Bluetooth speaker he uses with his phone for tunes in our shop (we call it a shop but since it doesn't have power it's really just a huge shed).


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> Heh. Just threw away some cans of water chestnuts w/ best by early 2017. It happens.


Y'all are slackers! We've got vitamins around here with use-by dates in 2011.


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> I get it. You live in Wyoming! So here in the south-- where we get hurricanes, tornadoes, ice storms, etc.,-- there are two general categories of folks. Those in one category are happy to poke fun at those in the other-- those being the bread & milk folks. But it happens all of the time-- storms a-comin'! Better hit the Dollar General! And don't forget the beer!
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. And FYI, "require refrigeration": This is why God invented portable generators, and gave one group of folks the smarts to know that if you live out in the boonies, you probably need one.
> 
> No offense, but all of this made me LOL! Thanks!


During the winter, our attached garage would probably keep food cold enough to prevent spoilage indefinitely.


----------



## Chiefster23

Some of the more expensive brands of canned goods have a white plastic lining inside the cans. I have switched to these brands to see if this eliminates the metallic taste. Only time will tell.


----------



## Crunch

paulag1955 said:


> My husband has a small Bluetooth speaker he uses with his phone for tunes in our shop (we call it a shop but since it doesn't have power it's really just a huge shed).


Well, sure - but only if he prefers his own song selection in stereo, and not whatever the station DJ feels like playing heard in glorious mono.


----------



## paulag1955

Crunch said:


> Well, sure - but only if he prefers his own song selection in stereo, and not whatever the station DJ feels like playing heard in glorious mono.


There's just no accounting for some people's tastes.


----------



## SOCOM42

I am playing with my Christmas present,

It is an Emeril Lagasse air fryer. 

Will spend some time learning how to use it right.

Doing some french fries right now.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I made tuna fish sandwiches over the weekend for the family. The cans had a "best if used by" date of 2018. No ill effects and they tasted good.


----------



## Crunch

FAK re-org yesterday. Changed to a sling bag and cut down a lot of contents from the old bag, besides some boo boo care items I'm trying to focus this one more towards life/limb intervention and stabilizing for transport either to a hospital (or meet the EMTs enroute) or for getting the person back to our home/base camp. So removed things like antibiotics and sutures that were in the old bag, if those are required it'll be done in the hospital or back at the house.


















Have a seperate bag with airway equipment which is why none is included in this one. Still not completely happy with the contents nor organization, but it's a start. Most stuff should be self-explanatory, tried to take kids and pets into account with the selection of some items. Some less common items added for specific ailments perhaps - Glucose tablets for hypoglycemia, 2% H2O2 (emetic) and activated charcoal for poisonings, benedryl, zantac, and epinephrine inhaler for anaphylaxsis. Need to add an eye wash cup and obtain more Albuteral which was long expired and tossed. An Epi-pen (cost prohibitive without a Rx), or just a vial of injectable epinephrine so I could pre-load syringes myself would be nice to have too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Not a prep for me, but for a good friend. She found out I had obtained some pepper gel and has now ordered some for herself. I just gotta teach her to carry it in-hand as well as how to use it. It's nice to know I've 'converted' her to be more pro-active in her own self-defense.


----------



## bigwheel

Go2ndAmend said:


> I made tuna fish sandwiches over the weekend for the family. The cans had a "best if used by" date of 2018. No ill effects and they tasted good.


Glad yall lived through that. My wife thinks the expiry dates are written in stone tablets. Course she follows recipes to the letter too. Shes a book keeper type lady. Good at cooking the books and tolerable in the kitchen. Sort of a neat freak. Anal retentive most would say.


----------



## RubberDuck

Repurposed a peice of leather from a survival sheath I bought a few years ago (Before Hawg started playing with leather.) basically only save the tin holder attached it to the modified stock sheath for my BK2.

Turned out good more compact than my old version and easily removed if I want.

Pictured is also the contents of the tin that can also it's self be used as a char cloth maker. The tin foil wrap is only about a 12 inches worth and has about 24 strike anywhere matches in it. The cotton ball in the small baggie is soaked in vaseline. Only thing missing is 25 ft of spider wire I had taped around the edge of tin cause it got used and I forgot to put it back on

Like everything always a work in progress putting in and taking out but this seems to have most basics covered.






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Hey I recognize that modification to that tin holder. Worked out pretty good mounting it to that knife :tango_face_grin:


----------



## RubberDuck

hawgrider said:


> Hey I recognize that modification to that tin holder. Worked out pretty good mounting it to that knife :tango_face_grin:


Yes it turned out good and while playing with that sparked a long overdue fire to get out my other gear and get it back in order.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pulled some stuff out of the dehydrator last night and decided it's time to do a thorough cleaning of the dehydrator. Good scrubbing on the innards of the machine, then dropped all the trays in a tub of hot soapy water overnight. Then a bath of hot bleach water this morning. Rinsed off, and now they're in the dehydrator drying off.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pulled some stuff out of the dehydrator last night and decided it's time to do a thorough cleaning of the dehydrator. Good scrubbing on the innards of the machine, then dropped all the trays in a tub of hot soapy water overnight. Then a bath of hot bleach water this morning. Rinsed off, and now they're in the dehydrator drying off.


I have a tendency to only do this at the end of my dehydrating season. Even though I only dehydrate fruits and vegetables, it would be a good idea to do it more often.


----------



## Marica

paulag1955 said:


> I have a tendency to only do this at the end of my dehydrating season. Even though I only dehydrate fruits and vegetables, it would be a good idea to do it more often.


Heh. I am ashamed to say that my dehydrator still has a batch of oregano in it. Just sitting there in the old wringer washer in the Bunkhouse.

I am also ashamed to say that I did not go out for milk before the storm. And we are almost out so there will be no cup of cocoa for me this afternoon.


----------



## The Tourist

Marica said:


> I am also ashamed to say that I did not go out for milk before the storm.


My wife and I just got home about a 1/2 hour ago. It's gray, and a tad nippy, but I filled my tank just wearing a jean jacket.

I was also surprised that the mall was virtually empty and not many people were in the bookstore. Usually it's the reverse, with snow and plowing coming most people hit the malls early.


----------



## paulag1955

marica said:


> i am also ashamed to say that i did not go out for milk before the storm. And we are almost out so there will be no cup of cocoa for me this afternoon.


What kind of a prepper are you?!?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> What kind of a prepper are you?!?


If you don't need to go to the store in anticipation of a storm, it means you're a _prepared _prepper.


----------



## Marica

paulag1955 said:


> What kind of a prepper are you?!?


LOL. That's what I asked Tourist when he said he was out of coffee.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you don't need to go to the store in anticipation of a storm, it means you're a _prepared _prepper.


But she's almost out of milk!

We have almost two gallons in the refrigerator. I don't drink milk and the Handsome Husband drinks it only occasionally. I use it to make yogurt so...not really a staple for us.


----------



## Marica

paulag1955 said:


> But she's almost out of milk!
> 
> We have almost two gallons in the refrigerator. I don't drink milk and the Handsome Husband drinks it only occasionally. I use it to make yogurt so...not really a staple for us.


Let me clarify, lest you think I am a "fake prepper." I don't drink milk, neither does John. So we have just enough to get us through until we go to the store and do our weekly shopping tomorrow. However, I did want a cup of cocoa. And I will not make cocoa with water or dehydrated milk or whatevs. Therefore, I cannot have cocoa today. :-(

But I was supremely prepared for the storm! Even got the pyrex stovetop percolator out last evening, just in case the power went out over night.

View attachment 102649


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> Let me clarify, lest you think I am a "fake prepper." I don't drink milk, neither does John. So we have just enough to get us through until we go to the store and do our weekly shopping tomorrow. However, I did want a cup of cocoa. And I will not make cocoa with water or dehydrated milk or whatevs. Therefore, I cannot have cocoa today. :-(
> 
> But I was supremely prepared for the storm! Even got the pyrex stovetop percolator out last evening, just in case the power went out over night.
> 
> View attachment 102649


OMG, I'm so sorry. I did not mean to imply that you were a fake prepper!

Do you have the Morton Salt girl sketched on a blackboard?


----------



## Marica

> Do you have the Morton Salt girl sketched on a blackboard?


No worries-- I know you know I'm not a fake prepper!! As the kids say, JK!!

Yep. It's that chalkboard paint. Daughter C's an artist. She repainted the kitchen some while back when she and her hubby were living here on the Farm, and then she drew stuff on the walls that pertained to what was on our overloaded counters. You should see the (Sanford & Son) Pork 'n Beans she did above John's desk!


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> No worries-- I know you know I'm not a fake prepper!! As the kids say, JK!!
> 
> Yep. It's that chalkboard paint. Daughter C's an artist. She repainted the kitchen some while back when she and her hubby were living here on the Farm, and then she drew stuff on the walls that pertained to what was on our overloaded counters. You should see the (Sanford & Son) Pork 'n Beans she did above John's desk!


I would love to see that! (I'm a little bit of an artist myself.)


----------



## hawgrider

Started leather work a few months back. This is my latest work things keep improving.

Made this for myself left handed for a Colt .32 police positive.


----------



## hawgrider

Made this sheath a couple weeks ago for an old Marbles knife made in Gladstone Mi.


----------



## MountainGirl

Marica said:


> ...
> But I was supremely prepared for the storm! Even got the pyrex stovetop percolator out last evening, just in case the power went out over night.
> 
> View attachment 102649


I use one of those every day if I make coffee inside, like this morning cause my rocket stove is under 2' of snow LOL
Tom has a Keurig thingy - but I like the slow-brewed better.


----------



## Prepared One

hawgrider said:


> Made this sheath a couple weeks ago for an old Marbles knife made in Gladstone Mi.


Very nice! :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## Marica

MountainGirl said:


> I use one of those every day if I make coffee inside, like this morning cause my rocket stove is under 2' of snow LOL
> Tom has a Keurig thingy - but I like the slow-brewed better.


Day to day we use the electric percolator but this one's fun if we have to make coffee on the stove. I'm firmly convinced that the number of ways you have to make coffee is a good indicator of how prepared you are!

Brought to you by The Department of Redundancy Department


----------



## Prepared One

Marica said:


> Day to day we use the electric percolator but this one's fun if we have to make coffee on the stove. I'm firmly convinced that the number of ways you have to make coffee is a good indicator of how prepared you are!
> 
> Brought to you by The Department of Redundancy Department


I can live without alcohol, I can live without power and a decent place to take a crap, I can live without some of my favorite foods, I can live without air conditioning, but I absolutely positively refuse to live without my damn coffee!


----------



## MountainGirl

Prepared One said:


> I can live without alcohol, I can live without power and a decent place to take a crap, I can live without some of my favorite foods, I can live without air conditioning, but I absolutely positively refuse to live without my damn coffee!


LOL just like us. Going to town for supplies, our priority list is 1.Coffee 2.Tobacco 3.Food. :vs_cool:


----------



## Marica

MountainGirl said:


> LOL just like us. Going to town for supplies, our priority list is 1.Coffee 2.Tobacco 3.Food. :vs_cool:


Melitta is our favorite brand of coffee. When we first moved here there was one store in Starkvegas (or should I now say Staurrrrrg??) that sold it. Went out of business. So now about 3-4 times per year I bulk up online. Compared to other "fancy" coffees it's pretty reasonably priced. Lots of fun putting the coffee shipment in the deep freeze. I do not do well without morning coffee.


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> Made this sheath a couple weeks ago for an old Marbles knife made in Gladstone Mi.


That is some beautiful work.


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> Let me clarify, lest you think I am a "fake prepper." I don't drink milk, neither does John. So we have just enough to get us through until we go to the store and do our weekly shopping tomorrow. However, I did want a cup of cocoa. And I will not make cocoa with water or dehydrated milk or whatevs. Therefore, I cannot have cocoa today. :-(
> 
> But I was supremely prepared for the storm! Even got the pyrex stovetop percolator out last evening, just in case the power went out over night.
> 
> View attachment 102649


We have an enameled metal percolator that we can use if the power goes out but it takes F-O-R-E-V-E-R to make coffee with it on the wood stove.


----------



## SOCOM42

I love coffee, however my insides do not.

Have not had a cup in 25 years, tea only.

I use to drink 8-10 cups before noon every day while working in the shop.

There is still 6 cases of #10 cans of Maxwell house in storage.

The coffee mate stored with it has turned into bricks and disposed of.

Use to supply it for the guys that worked here for me in the shop.

Had a two pot Bunn machine that was used all day and in some cases all night.

Bought gallons of spring water to make it from every week.

I do have NIB percolators for SHTF along with USGI coffee pots.

Those are part of the complete army field kitchen I have stored.

Use to use it when we held cookouts for the workers and their families ans some guests.

They work great for large groups.

They (2) are like this picture but in new condition.

View attachment 102701


----------



## Crunch

Ditto on the coffee here, we're stovetop percolator and thermos people - saves on electric. Stainless steel percolator, the cheap tin ones make the coffee taste, well, "tinny". We don't do the frapa-mocha-latte-kruerig-pressed stuff, the cheapest folgers brand and perked for 12 minutes works for us. This is about as low as I like to get, the snow cancelled our shopping trip this weekend.










In a pinch coffee bags will work, or even tea for that matter, but freeze-dried instant coffee is the very, very, very last resort.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> I love coffee, however my insides do not....I use to drink 8-10 cups before noon every day while working in the shop.


Good Lord, no wonder your insides didn't like it!


----------



## paulag1955

Crunch said:


> Ditto on the coffee here, we're stovetop percolator and thermos people - saves on electric. Stainless steel percolator, the cheap tin ones make the coffee taste, well, "tinny". We don't do the frapa-mocha-latte-kruerig-pressed stuff, the cheapest folgers brand and perked for 12 minutes works for us. This is about as low as I like to get, the snow cancelled our shopping trip this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a pinch coffee bags will work, or even tea for that matter, but freeze-dried instant coffee is the very, very, very last resort.


I think instant coffee would be a good barter item, though.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Good Lord, no wonder your insides didn't like it!


You are right, did it to wake up, writing computer programs in ASCII is a bitch when you are sleepy.

I was working 14-16 hours a day, seven days a week,

was getting stuff out the door for gulf war I, and I had a hard time getting up in the mornings.

Stuff was so urgent they sent a helicopter to pick up an order that went right to Westover AFB, then flown directly to FT. Bragg.

All night vision stuff.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I think instant coffee would be a good barter item, though.


Instant solidifies also, just like the coffee mate did.

I have jars of Folger's bricks.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Instant solidifies also, just like the coffee mate did.
> 
> I have jars of Folger's bricks.


I wonder if you repackaged it with silica gel packs and vacuum sealed it if it would keep it good. I might experiment on the west side of the mountains. Central Washington is so dry (at our place the average annual precipitation is around 12 inches, about the same as Tucson, AZ) that cereal in open boxes will stay fresh for a year or more.


----------



## Crunch

paulag1955 said:


> I think instant coffee would be a good barter item, though.


Agreed.



SOCOM42 said:


> Instant solidifies also, just like the coffee mate did.


I've got some really old (but unopened) instant coffee somewhere in the back of the pantry, will open it up for a consistency / taste test, might be interesting.


----------



## SOCOM42

[QUOTEI've got some really old (but unopened) instant coffee somewhere in the back of the pantry, will open it up for a consistency / taste test, might be interesting.[/QUOTE]

The jars I have were never opened stored in zero light condition and frozen 5 months out of the year.

Dumped into a dehydrator to remove any latent moisture might help out.

I don't remember what I did with them, but if still there, I will open and take pictures and post.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Met up with a good friend the other night and exchanged Christmas gifts. We had to wait 'cuz he works over in the sandbox and is now home for R&R. He gave me a box of _Sailor Boy_ hardtack/crackers, a _challenge coin_, the book _Blackout Wars_, and a _Leatherman Rail_.

View attachment 102843


----------



## Elvis

Told my boss I need a day off next week to maintain my mental sanity. 
Day off was granted.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slowly building up my SASS Gear* for my GHBs. Received the backpacking stoves I ordered in the mail today.

View attachment 102885


*My _Sleep And Shelter System_ Gear will be separate from my GHB. It will (eventually) have a tent, sleeping bag, air pad, stove & fuel, and two freeze-dried meals; one dinner / supper and one breakfast. The idea is to have the capability to extend the usability of my GHBs, which I designed to support me for 24 hours.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Slowly building up my SASS Gear* for my GHBs. Received the backpacking stoves I ordered in the mail today.
> 
> View attachment 102885
> 
> 
> *My _Sleep And Shelter System_ Gear will be separate from my GHB. It will (eventually) have a tent, sleeping bag, air pad, stove & fuel, and two freeze-dried meals; one dinner / supper and one breakfast. The idea is to have the capability to extend the usability of my GHBs, which I designed to support me for 24 hours.


I got two of the ones on the right to back up my M-1951 stoves in our GHB.

I think there is an adapter to fit them on the fat Coleman 1# propane tanks.

Mine are for melting snow or ice for drinking water, to include the bottled water we always carry.

And the propane ones are for heat if needed.

Food carried is simple, not for a dining out, consist of honey, LBR's and sardines, good for 3 days+.

There is 6 gallons of water in each Jeep.

The primary intent for the bags is to shelter in place for storms we have.


----------



## MountainGirl

My prep of the day was to take stock of what we have on hand, and how long it should last us. 
Mid April. Should be just fine.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> I got two of the ones on the right .........


They're both the same.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> They're both the same.


You'r right, photos can be deceptive.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got cabin fever and went shopping.

View attachment 102889


Four meals, two fuel canisters, two boil pots... and found a long spoon at the thrift store; will need to find a second one. So the meal prep section of my GHB's SASS's are 99% done.

And yes, the pots are the same... I just took the labels off one before I took the photo.


----------



## Elvis

Blew about 200 rounds through several pistols today. For me that's a long shooting session but it felt good. No pistol malfunctions which makes it even better. Been a while since I've done any target practice. 
Plan on a bit more practice tomorrow.


----------



## Slippy

Yesterday, I rotated out all of the ethanol-free gas in my 5 gallon tanks. Filled up truck, 4 wheelers, jeep. Filled up tanks with new ethanol-free gas 

Cranked up and ran all of my lawn equipment/chainsaws for a few minutes and added new gas with stabilizer. Sharpened chain and this coming week I need to cut up some downed trees and limbs for fuel for the fire pit using the Sawbuck that I built this summer. 

Last 2 weeks I've been cutting carbs and gluten and today is my Off-Day! I plan to cook a big pot of Slippy's Famous Chili which pairs well with Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky and watch some football.


----------



## paulag1955

I started up both generators. I'm still doing this under the Handsome Husband's supervision until I can do it confidently on my own.


----------



## Yavanna

More like the "prep of the last months" since I was away from the forum for a while. 
I started doing crossfit last year and lost 55 pounds, and now I can run from zombies😂 
Also, I got quite a storage of vitamines, I found a drugstore website that sell packages of 500 pills for a great price, so well, I bought a lot of those. 
Sadly I have not had enough time to care for my garden, but my green beans are growing well, despite the dry summer.


----------



## Marica

We introduced a friend and up the road colleague of DH's to a 12 gauge. He'd inherited it, knew we had a range, and came down for breakfast after which we did some shooting. But first the rules! Every gun is always loaded... . Also handguns. Tremendous fun. He now understands the enthusiasm.  

Found the dead lamb which has nothing to do with prepping but was a notable part of the day.

Double insulated the outside spigots and water pipes. It's Mississippi. Water pipes come up out of the ground on the outside (exterior) wall and then go into the house through a hole in the wall. This can be problematic when we have freezing weather. Figuring out how to double insulate was a puzzlement at first, but then I remembered I have paracord! Did same for the drains which again are exposed in a couple of places. Covered the gas regulator which sits directly in the roof dripline. Nothing like a frozen regulator.

Chatted with our county supervisor about stuff, some of which did have to do with local preparedness. 

What a day. And it's only 3:30. 

Oh! Used one of my new knives. Dang it is sharper than the one I use to open Amazon boxes.


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> Double insulated the outside spigots and water pipes. It's Mississippi. Water pipes come up out of the ground on the outside (exterior) wall and then go into the house through a hole in the wall. This can be problematic when we have freezing weather. Figuring out how to double insulate was a puzzlement at first, but then I remembered I have paracord! Did same for the drains which again are exposed in a couple of places. Covered the gas regulator which sits directly in the roof dripline. Nothing like a frozen regulator.


At our place in Grand Coulee, the water comes up through the floor in an interior room and the house is designed so that there are no waterlines at all in the exterior walls. The man who built it did some really strange things, but, boy, do I like the way the water lines were handled.


----------



## Marica

paulag1955 said:


> At our place in Grand Coulee, the water comes up through the floor in an interior room and the house is designed so that there are no waterlines at all in the exterior walls. The man who built it did some really strange things, but, boy, do I like the way the water lines were handled.


Wow. That is awesome.

So here you either have a crawl space, or your home is built on a slab. Every single thing that needs water is on an exterior wall. And since the pipes are only buried about 8" deep there's a whole lot that goes into winter prepping. And dripping the faucets if we have more than three days where it doesn't get above freezing.

Here's something I've never seen anywhere but the deep south. If you remodel and decide to put in a new bathroom (like somewhere where'd there'd not been one), the toilet is on a stoop. Like you have to step up to sit down. Only way to do it if you are on a slab.


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> Wow. That is awesome.
> 
> So here you either have a crawl space, or your home is built on a slab. Every single thing that needs water is on an exterior wall. And since the pipes are only buried about 8" deep there's a whole lot that goes into winter prepping. And dripping the faucets if we have more than three days where it doesn't get above freezing.
> 
> Here's something I've never seen anywhere but the deep south. If you remodel and decide to put in a new bathroom (like somewhere where'd there'd not been one), the toilet is on a stoop. Like you have to step up to sit down. Only way to do it if you are on a slab.


Our Grand Coulee house is on a slab. The water line comes right up through the concrete. House also has radiant floor heat, which I love but my dogs abhor.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another step to completing the GHB SASS's: A pair of Klymit Cushes.

View attachment 102979


Fold them up to make a nice thick pillow. I'll sew a couple of drawstring bags for them to use as 'pillow cases'. Can be used as a seat cushion as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Tested out my PowerAll jump starter for the second time in a real-life situation.

Met a buddy for lunch, and I arrived well in advance. I sat in the truck for almost an hour.... with the headlights on. Didn't think much of it, even when I got out and got the ding-ding-ding and turned them off. But when I came back out, the battery just wouldn't turn the engine over. Just the starter relay clicking.

Hooked up the jump starter, and I had a hard time starting it. It would fire up, but sputter and stall. Poured in some Heet, cranked it a couple more times and it roared to life.

But that little jump starter let me crank it over 12 or 14 times total, and the indicator lights showed it was only 10-15% discharged when I got home and plugged it in to recharge it. I had topped it off back in September and it's been sitting in the truck ever since.

This is the second time this little thing has saved me.... so I can whole-heartedly recommend it.


----------



## paulag1955

Researched and printed out how to make hominy. I can store masa harina (and as far as I can tell, it lasts a really long time, even stored casually), but it's good to know I could make more if I had to.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Replaced heater hoses and upper and lower radiator hoses, 1988 Silverado. Like my father used to say about changing the oil, cheap insurance.


----------



## SOCOM42

Marica said:


> Here's something I've never seen anywhere but the deep south. If you remodel and decide to put in a new bathroom (like somewhere where'd there'd not been one), the toilet is on a stoop. Like you have to step up to sit down. Only way to do it if you are on a slab.


The house I grew up in was built in the 1800's.

There was an outhouse in the back yard, long gone when I was born.

However the toilet was put into a large closet(water closet) between two bedrooms.

That toilet was on a platform too, had to step up on it.

The water tank was up at the ceiling with a chain and a handle on the end to flush it.

The house did have a full cellar made of flagstone walls.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another step towards finish up the SASS's.... a pair of tents for the GHBs.

View attachment 103079


----------



## Prepared One

Back Pack Hack said:


> Tested out my PowerAll jump starter for the second time in a real-life situation.
> 
> Met a buddy for lunch, and I arrived well in advance. I sat in the truck for almost an hour.... with the headlights on. Didn't think much of it, even when I got out and got the ding-ding-ding and turned them off. But when I came back out, the battery just wouldn't turn the engine over. Just the starter relay clicking.
> 
> Hooked up the jump starter, and I had a hard time starting it. It would fire up, but sputter and stall. Poured in some Heet, cranked it a couple more times and it roared to life.
> 
> But that little jump starter let me crank it over 12 or 14 times total, and the indicator lights showed it was only 10-15% discharged when I got home and plugged it in to recharge it. I had topped it off back in September and it's been sitting in the truck ever since.
> 
> This is the second time this little thing has saved me.... so I can whole-heartedly recommend it.


I am going to order one of these. Looks like a handy little device.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Prepared One said:


> I am going to order one of these. Looks like a handy little device.


Keep in mind.....They're not cure-all miracle workers. If your vehicle battery is totally flat, or your engine is hard to start under normal circumstances, they won't work. But if the vehicle battery just needs a slight boost to nudge an otherwise well-tuned engine to turn over enough to fire,.... that's what they're made for.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

The realization for the need of a mercury based thermometer. I have one and is the only one I use. It wouldn't hurt to have a few on hand, just in case. 


Also, since the chickens have been laying again, I'll be dehydrating & powdering a couple dozen, including the shells. Separately, of course cause nobody likes crunchy eggs.


----------



## RubberDuck

Finally got around to putting a scope on my 10/22 absolutely hate the stock sights only took me like 6 years.

Had a Tasco in the safe that I never used so will see if turns out to be one of the good ones or bad ones.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis

JustAnotherNut said:


> The realization for the need of a mercury based thermometer. I have one and is the only one I use. It wouldn't hurt to have a few on hand, just in case.
> 
> Also, since the chickens have been laying again, I'll be dehydrating & powdering a couple dozen, including the shells. Separately, of course cause nobody likes crunchy eggs.


An outdoor mercury thermometer or two and a good barometer are well worth having. My birds have also started laying again but stopped yesterday as it got cold again but plenty of eggs in the lime bath to get us through the winter.. I even keep a mercury thermometer for taking body tempature like our mothers used on us. The battery thermometers seem to all die within a year or two.


----------



## Elvis

Worked 11 hours for the overtime today and did a bit of pistol practice before the sun went down. Plan to plant two gala apple trees tomorrow.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> The realization for the need of a mercury based thermometer. I have one and is the only one I use. It wouldn't hurt to have a few on hand, just in case.
> 
> Also, since the chickens have been laying again, I'll be dehydrating & powdering a couple dozen, including the shells. Separately, of course cause nobody likes crunchy eggs.


I've been looking for mercury thermometers and the only place I've found them is on eBay. Let me know if you find a source for new ones. Real mercury, not the fake mercury ones.


----------



## paulag1955

I replenished the contents of my purse pharmacy. It was pretty depleted. I also put fresh batteries in my purse flashlight.

View attachment 103123


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> I've been looking for mercury thermometers and the only place I've found them is on eBay. Let me know if you find a source for new ones. Real mercury, not the fake mercury ones.


If you're talking body temp thermometers, I've had mine for years & not sure if they still sell them or not. If you mean for outdoors, I don't have one, but would like to have one though I'm not as concerned what it's made of as long as it works.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I replenished the contents of my purse pharmacy. It was pretty depleted. I also put fresh batteries in my purse flashlight.
> 
> View attachment 103123


You shouldn't keep medications all packed together like that. Store them separately.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Elvis said:


> An outdoor mercury thermometer or two and a good barometer are well worth having. My birds have also started laying again but stopped yesterday as it got cold again but plenty of eggs in the lime bath to get us through the winter.. I even keep a mercury thermometer for taking body tempature like our mothers used on us. The battery thermometers seem to all die within a year or two.


I had meant for body temps but now that you mention for outdoors, that's another good idea to have.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> If you're talking body temp thermometers, I've had mine for years & not sure if they still sell them or not. If you mean for outdoors, I don't have one, but would like to have one though I'm not as concerned what it's made of as long as it works.


I am talking body temp thermometers.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> You shouldn't keep medications all packed together like that. Store them separately.


It's just aspirin, ibuprofen and an assortment of antihistamines. I've carried them this way for years.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Well got more clothes and bras and have meds for a bit for my pain hopefully I can get some of my strength back and won’t need as much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

I have glass thermometers for oral and rectal measurements in storage. along with other medical equipment, lot of it.

I also have IR types that are used in the ear and some for the forehead.

I just got in some ***** glass ones in "C" for my lab incubator they are 12 inches long they go to 100 C,

They fit in the hole on top made for them, the incubator is for Petri dishes and T-tubes for culture growth.

I keep a cylinder of my most needed meds (migraine+analgesics) in my pocket all the time right next to a speed loader..

My med stores are in the deep freeze. those in use are in the refrigerator.

My prep for yesterday was ordering 30 pounds of Quaker Oats grits from Walmart, 

will pick up in store during the week when in.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show today. Went just as a social event with some friends. Spent my allowance on a 3rd mag for the P22.

View attachment 103137


----------



## Slippy

Mrs S organized some of our long term medical supplies (supplies with no expiration dates. i.e. wraps, bandages, gauze, splints, tapes, pads etc) AND our immediate medical/hygiene closet with items with expiration dates. 

Good news is that we are in good shape with most our over the counter medical and hygiene items.

Bad News; We have an over abundance of Anti-biotic Cream and Lotion with expired "best by dates" as well as a few tubes of other stuff that were leaking or not very well closes/sealed.


----------



## paulag1955

This isn't something I actually did today, but the manuka honey that I ordered for storage arrived.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> Mrs S organized some of our long term medical supplies (supplies with no expiration dates. i.e. wraps, bandages, gauze, splints, tapes, pads etc) AND our immediate medical/hygiene closet with items with expiration dates.
> 
> Good news is that we are in good shape with most our over the counter medical and hygiene items.
> 
> Bad News; We have an over abundance of Anti-biotic Cream and Lotion with expired "best by dates" as well as a few tubes of other stuff that were leaking or not very well closes/sealed.


 @Slippy, put stuff like anti bio tubes and other new unopened tube types in the freezer, they will last forever in there.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Got some tomato & pepper seeds germinating to hopefully get a good head start on the growing season.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Got some tomato & pepper seeds germinating to hopefully get a good head start on the growing season.


What's your average date for getting your starts in the ground?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up another 6 months of OTC maintenance medication I take. Gets me back up to over a year's worth.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> What's your average date for getting your starts in the ground?


First we have to see if these will actually grow, but I wouldn't try until mid-April to May. Long after average frost.

Most years that I've tried to start seeds indoors in a soil mix, they always come up fast & spindly then keel over. I don't/won't have a heating pad and it can be a struggle to get decent starts. This year, I'm germinating them in paper towels first, then will plant in soil mix & keep on top of the fridge. Once I can get 2 or 3 true leaves, I'll start putting them outside during the day, weather permitting to harden them off for a couple of weeks.

I do much better with volunteers from last years crop as they are more hardy.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> First we have to see if these will actually grow, but I wouldn't try until mid-April to May. Long after average frost.
> 
> Most years that I've tried to start seeds indoors in a soil mix, they always come up fast & spindly then keel over. I don't/won't have a heating pad and it can be a struggle to get decent starts. This year, I'm germinating them in paper towels first, then will plant in soil mix & keep on top of the fridge. Once I can get 2 or 3 true leaves, I'll start putting them outside during the day, weather permitting to harden them off for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I do much better with volunteers from last years crop as they are more hardy.


It's hard to get enough light in houses around here to get good starts unless you're willing to invest in grow lights. I've germinated seeds in paper towels before, but then I planted them directly in the garden under long row hoop covers. I've done that with both corn and beans.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> *It's hard to get enough light in houses around here to get good starts unless you're willing to invest in grow lights.* I've germinated seeds in paper towels before, but then I planted them directly in the garden under long row hoop covers. I've done that with both corn and beans.


FYI, I have a grow light system. It was a birthday present several years ago.

I do have friends, Master Gardeners, that have been quite successful in using shop lights with daylight bulbs. Costco sells the LED version for 24.99 and from time to time they put them on sale.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> FYI, I have a grow light system. It was a birthday present several years ago.
> 
> I do have friends, Master Gardeners, that have been quite successful in using shop lights with daylight bulbs. Costco sells the LED version for 24.99 and from time to time they put them on sale.


I've had good luck with shop lights, too. You don't even need the expensive daylight tubes. If you have a two-tube fixture, you just put in one cool and one warm tube. Voila...artificial daylight!


----------



## Chiefster23

If your seeds sprout, then go tall and spindly, it is absolutely a light problem. You can use grow lights or ordinary flourescent fixtures but you may have to keep the lights close and directly above the seedlings to concentrate the light where most needed. I usually put my starts inside a large cardboard box. Sometimes I line the sides with aluminum foil to reflect light from the sides. A box like this with closed top and lights will generate enough heat that you won’t need a heat mat. In fact, you may have to monitor the temps and water situation to keep from cooking the seedlings. I currently use 3 LED strip fixtures about 18 to 20 inches long and keep the lights only 3 or 4 inches above the starts. I have had very good success with this method.

I got the light fixtures from LEE VALLEY catalog.


----------



## RubberDuck

Not so much a prep as tools to help along with lots of prep projects.

Got my Birthday presents early seems how it falls during the week and everyone is working.
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

Sweet porter cable set. I need new shop vac.


----------



## bigwheel

Im still working on cloning an ideal Marlboro Red to use for barter when the economy collapses. I have some better if any wants some for forty bucks a carton. plus shipping. I also have menthol for any girls or girly men with chest colds. Thanks. They are very healthy. 
https://www.verywellmind.com/the-health-hazards-of-roll-your-own-cigarettes-2825284


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The _Happy White Truck With Orange and Purple Letters_ stopped by this morning. *TWO* boxes this time!

View attachment 103361


Two Kelty Redwing 50-liter packs to upgrade my dinky GHBs, and two Wiggy's 0° (Super Light) sleeping bags. My understanding was Wiggy's doesn't stock any sleeping bags... they make them on order. So I was fully expecting to wait 2-3 weeks. I ordered these WEDNESDAY and it's SATURDAY. So they actually had these on hand, or are so slow right now they made 'em and shipped 'em out Thursday.

My GHB SASSs are now 100% complete. Tents, sleeping bags, air pads, all rip-snortin' to go. Gonna try 'em out on the deck tonight as it's supposed to be 27°F tonight.


----------



## jimcosta

*Organizing A Neighborhood Protection Plan.*

Below is the latest page I added to my website:  Systematic Approach To Group Survival:

53. * Organizing A Neighborhood Protection Plan.*

Five years ago I purchased a copy of the book, A failure of Civility (2012). It is a manual to convert your entire neighborhood into a Neighborhood Protection Plan (Lock down) for mutual protection.

It is an excellent cookbook to make sure you get it done. We plan to implement it after the chaos begins to move our protection perimeter out another half mile.

I purchased the book (endorsed by the Oath Keepers) for $29. It is now out of print and costs $200.
*However*, you can *Download a free PDF version.*


----------



## Verba Bellum

jimcosta said:


> *Organizing A Neighborhood Protection Plan.*
> 
> Below is the latest page I added to my website:  Systematic Approach To Group Survival:
> 
> 53. * Organizing A Neighborhood Protection Plan.*
> 
> Five years ago I purchased a copy of the book, A failure of Civility (2012). It is a manual to convert your entire neighborhood into a Neighborhood Protection Plan (Lock down) for mutual protection.
> 
> It is an excellent cookbook to make sure you get it done. We plan to implement it after the chaos begins to move our protection perimeter out another half mile.
> 
> I purchased the book (endorsed by the Oath Keepers) for $29. It is now out of print and costs $200.
> *However*, you can *Download a free PDF version.*


Never heard of it. Thanks for the recommendation Jim. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## The Tourist

*@jimcosta*, your picture makes me think you were old enough to watch "The Twilight Zone" in its original run. I'd like to address this idea of, "Organizing A Neighborhood Protection Plan...for mutual protection."

As the 'Zone' story unfolded, a suburban little neighborhood talked themselves into believing "little green men" would be invading from space. On their block only one man had a fall-out shelter. One by one the neighbors talked about breaking into the little shelter because "_why should he be the only one to survive_."

I don't want any of my neighboring suburbanites hiding in my tornado shelter, eating my "Survival Granola" and demanding I share my cartridges. These wieners let their grass clippings spill onto my driveway and their SUVs are always 18 inches from the curb.

I much prefer the 'Zone' episode where a bunch of employees all leave a shelter to die with their families leaving the owner by himself. I figure that even spoiled granola will be going for 100 bucks per ounce...

_BTW, as the hostilities unfold on that episode of The Twilight Zone, the camera backs up and a pair of space aliens are seen watching the panic. One of them says that invading the Earth is unnecessary, just start a rumor and they will kill themselves._


----------



## hawgrider

Bacon bacon bacon. Another batch today stocking up while it can be cold smoked so I have enough to get thru the warm months. 

Also tax day today so have been preparing to be robbed by the government.

Going to try to get back into some progress on the knife scale project.

And I've got to do a burn on a dandy tomahawk steak today busy busy busy.


----------



## SOCOM42

The Tourist said:


> *@jimcosta*, your picture makes me think you were old enough to watch "The Twilight Zone" in its original run. I'd like to address this idea of, "Organizing A Neighborhood Protection Plan...for mutual protection."
> 
> As the 'Zone' story unfolded, a suburban little neighborhood talked themselves into believing "little green men" would be invading from space. On their block only one man had a fall-out shelter. One by one the neighbors talked about breaking into the little shelter because "_why should he be the only one to survive_."
> 
> I don't want any of my neighboring suburbanites hiding in my tornado shelter, eating my "Survival Granola" and demanding I share my cartridges. These wieners let their grass clippings spill onto my driveway and their SUVs are always 18 inches from the curb.
> 
> I much prefer the 'Zone' episode where a bunch of employees all leave a shelter to die with their families leaving the owner by himself. I figure that even spoiled granola will be going for 100 bucks per ounce...
> 
> _BTW, as the hostilities unfold on that episode of The Twilight Zone, the camera backs up and a pair of space aliens are seen watching the panic. One of them says that invading the Earth is unnecessary, just start a rumor and they will kill themselves._


I watched the originals broadcast of the Twilight Zone and the Outer limits, and many reruns of the same.

You have two different episode mixed together.

One a guy had a fallout shelter,

and had friends/neighbors who thought each was more important than the other thus deserving a spot in the shelter.

In the end they all broke into it together, but to their surprise it was a false alarm.

The other episode consisted of a neighborhood plagued with uncontrolled power outages and not in some individual cases,

leading to hysteria within the crowd.

They accused different people in the group of being ET's and controlling the outages, with subplots on each.

The bulk of the program was shot on street.

The final scene is as you depicted, two aliens (space type) talking of human fear and violence.


----------



## jimcosta

Tourist: Watch it? Hell, I think I am now living in it!


----------



## SOCOM42

My prep of the day was getting a box of 32 S&W to go with the revolvers I just restored.

Working a a bigger project, putting together an M-1 Garand to add to the collection.

Received the digital controllers for in house air circulation control, will incorporate at a later date.


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> My prep of the day was getting a box of 32 S&W to go with the revolvers I just restored.
> 
> Working a a bigger project, putting together an M-1 Garand to add to the collection.
> 
> Received the digital controllers for in house air circulation control, will incorporate at a later date.


I need some .32 long colt geesh its getting pricey for 50 rounds.


----------



## RubberDuck

It sucks those rounds are so much some really good shooting rounds are ridiculous priced
Like the any of the long colts and the 410 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> I need some .32 long colt geesh its getting pricey for 50 rounds.


Yeah it is pricey and not much choice either.

You may be able to use 32 S&W long in it or 32 S&W.

They pretty much interchange, see what fits the cylinder, if it does it will work.

Another one of the ones I did do, has a bored cylinder that will take 32 H&R

magnum, but will not use it, the revolver is a 100 years old.


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah it is pricey and not much choice either.
> 
> You may be able to use 32 S&W long in it or 32 S&W.
> 
> They pretty much interchange, see what fits the cylinder, if it does it will work.
> 
> Another one of what to do has a bored cylinder that will take 32 H&R magnum, but will not use it, revolver is a 100 years old.


Yes S&W long does the job. I only have about 25 rnds of that left for and old police postive that I don't shoot very much.


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> Yes S&W long does the job. I only have about 25 rnds of that left for and old police postive that I don't shoot very much.


I like those old Colt police positives, a piece of art imho.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

jimcosta said:


> Tourist: Watch it? Hell, I think I am now living in it!


It was based on MY life......


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> I like those old Colt police positives, a piece of art imho.


It was my Grandmothers its pretty special to me.


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> It was my Grandmothers its pretty special to me.


I know how you feel, I was handed up a few guns from different people in my life including a brother who are now gone.

I will never get rid of them, my daughter says she will keep all that I have when I go.

One very special one is a Ithaca 1911A1, Xmass present in 1966 by a friend who spent a weeks pay on it.

He had a wife and 4 kids to take care of also, it took him 6 months on layaway to pay for it.

Same friend gave me his new (one usage) Ariens snow blower, three years ago when he moved to Florida.

Not a trade, but I gave him some handguns to take with him, including a new 3" mod 60 Smith in .357 mag.

And about 1K of various ammo for what he has for guns.


----------



## Scorp

Saving salt and sugar packets from fast food restaurants, got food to go, and filled bag with all that was in the supply tray.


----------



## SOCOM42

Scorp said:


> Saving salt and sugar packets from fast food restaurants, got food to go, and filled bag with all that was in the supply tray.


I do this all the time with honey and mild taco sauce from Taco bell.

Fill the tray up with them a bit.

Those packets fit right in my GHB and the door glove holder.

Get the hand wipes also.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Does a prep of the *night* count?

Set up my completed SASS on the deck last night. Took about 30 minutes to pitch the tent, inflate the air pad, roll out the sleeping bag, heat up some water for a hot water bottle and get snuggled in.

View attachment 103381


Stuffed my work coat in the sleeping bags' stuff sack for a pillow. Wore just a ski mask and socks. Figured I'd add layers as needed, but never did. Dozed off around 10:30. Woke up at 1:45 for a bio-break, and again at 5:30. My shoulders were cold because the bag doesn't have a draw-string, so I used my flannel shirt as an ad-hoc blanket. But still slept better than I anticipated.

Was supposed to get down into the upper 20s.

View attachment 103383


----------



## Back Pack Hack

For some strange reason, the USPS dropped a package off today. Yes... Sunday.

The two Foxelli rain ponchos I've ordered for my GHBs.

View attachment 103393


----------



## Marica

> For some strange reason, the USPS dropped a package off today. Yes... Sunday.


USPS = Amazon shipping division

Of course, I write that sitting here wondering where in the hell the mail is. Where's my stuff??


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> USPS = Amazon shipping division
> 
> Of course, I write that sitting here wondering where in the hell the mail is. Where's my stuff??


Manufacturer order direct from the factory. I dunno. I got my ponchos.


----------



## Marica

View attachment 103431


First of the month habits:

Discharge all of the E-lectronic gizmos (flashlights, headphones, phones, etc.). Recharge gizmos &c. with battery packs, thereby discharging battery packs. Recharge battery packs with power stations (or small solar panel), thereby discharging power stations. Recharge power stations with solar larger panel weather permitting (or plug into outlet).

Next up-- run generator for 15 minutes or so. It is getting on tornado season.

View attachment 103433


https://www.spc.noaa.gov/wcm/permonth_by_state/


----------



## paulag1955

Marica said:


> View attachment 103431
> 
> 
> First of the month habits:
> 
> Discharge all of the E-lectronic gizmos (flashlights, headphones, phones, etc.). Recharge gizmos &c. with battery packs, thereby discharging battery packs. Recharge battery packs with power stations (or small solar panel), thereby discharging power stations. Recharge power stations with solar larger panel weather permitting (or plug into outlet).
> 
> Next up-- run generator for 15 minutes or so. It is getting on tornado season.
> 
> View attachment 103433
> 
> 
> https://www.spc.noaa.gov/wcm/permonth_by_state/


Do you discharge the all at once? That would seem to be imprudent.


----------



## Marica

paulag1955 said:


> Do you discharge the all at once? That would seem to be imprudent.
> 
> tHIS IS


No. It takes two days to cycle through everything, especially if I break out the solar panels. Plus some of the stuff is nonessential (like, I do not consider an iPencil as part of my preps!). The timing is also weather dependent. Last few days have been gorgeous and I knew there was a potential for storms later this week. It's a useful exercise. I even have a little notebook in which I've recorded how long it takes the various things to recharge given input (solar vs. AC).


----------



## SOCOM42

Marica said:


> No. It takes two days to cycle through everything, especially if I break out the solar panels. Plus some of the stuff is nonessential (like, I do not consider an iPencil as part of my preps!). The timing is also weather dependent. Last few days have been gorgeous and I knew there was a potential for storms later this week. It's a useful exercise. I even have a little notebook in which I've recorded how long it takes the various things to recharge given input (solar vs. AC).


You could get yourself a light meter and take reading for each month and apply to charging times to build a data base for charging.

Use a gray scale card for the values.


----------



## Marica

SOCOM42 said:


> You could get yourself a light meter and take reading for each month and apply to charging times to build a data base for charging.
> 
> Use a gray scale card for the values.


What a great idea! Thanks. I'm a geek when it comes to record keeping stuff. This would be awesome!


----------



## SOCOM42

Marica said:


> What a great idea! Thanks. I'm a geek when it comes to record keeping stuff. This would be awesome!


Can give some details if wanted.


----------



## Marica

SOCOM42 said:


> Can give some details if wanted.


That would be much appreciated. I see there is a light meter as part of my personal weather station, but as I'm looking around, I could be convinced that I need one that can be used indoors (detecting and measuring both incidence and reflection) so as to optimize lantern placement, etc. when the light go out.

So steer me in the right direction, please!


----------



## paulag1955

I've been working on adding to my first aid preps. I have a long way to go there. 

Has anyone here ever tested the efficacy of expired NyQuil or other cold products?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Marica said:


> First of the month habits:
> 
> Discharge all of the E-lectronic gizmos (flashlights, headphones, phones, etc.). Recharge gizmos &c. with battery packs, thereby discharging battery packs. Recharge battery packs with power stations (or small solar panel), thereby discharging power stations. Recharge power stations with solar larger panel weather permitting (or plug into outlet).
> 
> Next up-- run generator for 15 minutes or so. It is getting on tornado season.


IIRC, Li-Ion batteries don't suffer from discharge memory, so you don't need to intentionally discharge them.


----------



## Snake_doctor

received several cases of new MRE's. also fired my new Colt Python.


----------



## Chiefster23

Snake_doctor said:


> received several cases of new MRE's. also fired my new Colt Python.


New colt python! Wow! I recently bought the new colt king cobra target and I love it. But if I knew the new python was in the pipeline, I would have waited. How about a range report?


----------



## bigwheel

Not me. That stuff is dangerous even if its fresh. Full of liver eating acetaminophen last I read the label. Probably really turn deadly after the expiry date. Colds needs whiskey honey and lemon juice. Pain can be relieved by chewing on Willow Bark like the ****** used to do. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4913076/


----------



## Snake_doctor

Chiefster23 said:


> New colt python! Wow! I recently bought the new colt king cobra target and I love it. But if I knew the new python was in the pipeline, I would have waited. How about a range report?


I just made a post in the pistols and revolvers section. I was quick when I heard they were coming out and got my hands on the first one the gun shop received.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Snake_doctor said:


> ........ also fired my new Colt Python.


Pictures..... or it never happened! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Snake_doctor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pictures..... or it never happened! :tango_face_wink:


Here you go, if you troll me and low key call me a liar I'll troll you back while sipping my coffee... :tango_face_grin:
if you wanna see pictures of the snake gun there are plenty of polite ways to ask it and then there's how you ask it. I'll get around to taking pictures when I want to now.
View attachment 103459


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Snake_doctor said:


> Here you go, if you troll me and low key call me a liar I'll troll you back while sipping my coffee... :tango_face_grin:
> if you wanna see pictures of the snake gun there are plenty of polite ways to ask it and then there's how you ask it. I'll get around to taking pictures when I want to now.
> View attachment 103459


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Last couple of days have been interesting. #1 I paid off my car and a personal loan. #2 I applied some paint to the front sight of my EAA Windicator for better visibility. #3 I got tired of seeing an empty pantry (single guy living on take out and delivery) so I stocked up on canned goods and non perishables #4 Bought some bulk 5.56 and 9mm +p 

Tomorrow I will be picking up some bulk freeze dried food.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been finalizing the last additions to my new GHBs. Got everything purchased, and have been organizing the bags. Found out the straps for the hip belts are far too short if I need to don it wearing thick, heavy winter duds. So I stopped by a crafts store this morning and picked up 3 yards of belting, cut the factory strap off and sewed on a custom extension. Once I get everything organized, my GHBs will be complete.


----------



## charito

Masks.

I got some but they're not those "cup" kind.

They're all sold out at Home Depot! They'll be out for quite a while - apparently people were buying and sending them to China. 
Also sold out in Ottawa (according to a friend). He ended up ordering from internet.

I got lucky and found some masks (for sanding/painting), at a hardware store that's struggling for customers (low traffic).



Worst comes to worst - for those who don't have any, and can't find any - diy using doubled/tripled JC cloths? Scarves? Old t-shirts?


----------



## Marica

> Worst comes to worst - for those who don't have any, and can't find any - diy using doubled/tripled JC cloths? Scarves? Old t-shirts?


Q for the epidemiologists out there. What exactly is a mask a barrier to? Seems worth knowing as all masks are not created equal. They are filters, and as such have some dimensionality to them-- like there's a size limit to what gets through and what doesn't. (no doubt a surgical mask is far less porous than a homemade flour cloth dish towel mask.) So is the mask a barrier to the actual virus particles (seems unlikely) or to spittle that folks are coughing and sneezing up that carry the virus.


----------



## paulag1955

I think anything over your face would be better than nothing.


----------



## MountainGirl

paulag1955 said:


> I think anything over your face would be better than nothing.


If for no other reason - _others_ would be less fearful of you. Unless you're the only one doing it, lol.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Today I ordered some freeze dried emergency food and I picked up some .22 and .357 rounds.


----------



## charito

Marica said:


> Q for the epidemiologists out there. What exactly is a mask a barrier to? Seems worth knowing as all masks are not created equal. They are filters, and as such have some dimensionality to them-- like there's a size limit to what gets through and what doesn't. (no doubt a surgical mask is far less porous than a homemade flour cloth dish towel mask.) So is the mask a barrier to the actual virus particles (seems unlikely) or to spittle that folks are coughing and sneezing up that carry the virus.


N95 respirator masks is what seems to be favored by hospitals.



> *The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention recommend that medical employees working with coronavirus patients wear N95s, specifically.
> 
> "N95 masks are specialized respirator masks that are meant for specific conditions," Madaline told Business Insider. "These are for infections where you have very teeny tiny particles that would not be captured via regular surgical mask."
> 
> The problem with that is, according to medical experts, the public neither has the need for specialized protective gear like N95s, nor the ability to use it effectively.
> For the untrained, it's not as simple as slapping on a N95 mask. Madaline said that such a mask must be "fit-tested," meaning fitted to a person's face and secured by a trained individual, to ensure that "no particles are getting through." *


https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/he...ould-endanger-healthcare-providers/ar-BBZMVzH


----------



## paulag1955

MountainGirl said:


> Unless you're the only one doing it, lol.


Hahahahaha! If you're the only one doing it, they'll just think you're crazy and avoid you anyway which is...perfect!


----------



## SOCOM42

I would have thought that those Chinese at their market would have worn them which is common for them.

But no one was seen by us, will stay out of there, and leave the frogs and bats alone for a few weeks:vs_smirk:, 

oh yes they are there along with other stuff I can't identify, there squid and octopus also, and seaweed???


----------



## hawgrider

Prep of the day here was helping/teaching my 9 year old grandaughter how to make herself a leather belt.


----------



## paulag1955

Mixed up a new sourdough starter using fresher flour. Copied out recipes for sourdough biscuits and sourdough bread.


----------



## jimcosta

*Added to article on Hardening a Suburban Brick Home: *

If we place 2 X 6s across the bottoms of window panes;

and possibly using our tractor to dig out the 4 foot space just outside of the window, lowering the ground;

Intruders cannot/will not shoot low in that room.

This creates a safe space for occupants. They can lay next to the outside brick wall. Intruders firing from the opposite side of the house will also be shooting high. Therefore, simply by lowering the window bar you will have also created plenty of safe spaces.


----------



## whoppo

Pretty quiet around here lately, but we've put up a couple more cameras around the house in very obscure locations and a couple of dummy cameras as decoys. (a few years ago we actually had a real camera catch a "visitor" spray painting the lens of a dummy decoy... kinda funny actually). 

Also added another 10 boxes of Mountain House meals (6 pouches per box) to the weekday home stockpile. We'll sometimes have these for a quick breakfast or lunch... they're actually very good. We try to keep about 180 days worth for the two of us on hand here.

No new purchases in the "OMG Pandemic" category - already have enough of that stuff around.


----------



## paulag1955

Update on my sourdough starter. 

It smells amazing. So much better than my last try. I made pancakes today with the starter I would otherwise have discarded and they were good, but not much sourdough taste. I think it will be ready for me to try making bread with it by next weekend, so realistically, I won't be able to try it until the following Monday.

Also, I ordered some mylar bags today that are supposed to work with my FoodSaver. I'll report back after I've had a chance to try them.


----------



## Prepared One

Going to get some range time in tomorrow. My owner has been driving me nuts so I need to blow some holes in something. I am rotating a couple of 55 gallon water containers this weekend as well. I want to double check my heavy mill plastic and duct tape storage also. I want to make sure I have more then enough should I need to seal the house or create a clean room.


----------



## paulag1955

Prepared One said:


> Going to get some range time in tomorrow. My owner has been driving me nuts so I need to blow some holes in something. I am rotating a couple of 55 gallon water containers this weekend as well. I want to double check my heavy mill plastic and duct tape storage also. I want to make sure I have more then enough should I need to seal the house or create a clean room.


How do you avoid suffocating if you seal a room off?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> How do you avoid suffocating if you seal a room off?


Bottled oxygen.


----------



## Prepared One

paulag1955 said:


> How do you avoid suffocating if you seal a room off?


You would never seal it well enough to keep the air out. More like keeping particulates out in case of fall out, or a clean room with controlled access.


----------



## paulag1955

Prepared One said:


> You would never seal it well enough to keep the air out. More like keeping particulates out in case of fall out, or a clean room with controlled access.


Wouldn't or couldn't?


----------



## Prepared One

paulag1955 said:


> Wouldn't or couldn't?


You wouldn't, because you have to breath. But you couldn't either with just duct tape and plastic. Your only trying to separate you from contaminated particulates. Nuclear fall out, chemical fall out. A clean room where you can decontaminate, etc.


----------



## RubberDuck

Scored this lot of tools tonight for $150

Few good heavy duty chains in the bucket and 2 craftsman tool bags huge assortment some good brand name stuff and quality vintage stuff. 
My neighbors Dad past a few years ago and he came over to ask me if I wanted to look at some tools

Most of this stuff was in boxes didn't even get to look and he said $100 I told him that was to low and gave him $150 and if I sell off something I don't want or need that I would give him the money cause I didn't want to profit from it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RubberDuck said:


> Scored this lot of tools tonight for $150
> 
> Few good heavy duty chains in the bucket and 2 craftsman tool bags huge assortment some good brand name stuff and quality vintage stuff.
> My neighbors Dad past a few years ago and he came over to ask me if I wanted to look at some tools
> 
> Most of this stuff was in boxes didn't even get to look and he said $100 I told him that was to low and gave him $150 and if I sell off something I don't want or need that I would give him the money cause I didn't want to profit from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did 55 gallons of JD come with the deal?


----------



## RubberDuck

I was at Jack Daniels on my Honeymoon decided I couldn't afford the full so bought the empty one in LynchburgTN still smells like whiskey though 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimLE

i took someone to a walmart today.and ended up with a 12 cop percolator for camping.It's also great for power outages.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

jimLE said:


> i took someone to a walmart today.and ended up with a 12 cop percolator for camping.It's also great for power outages.


Why do you need to percolate 12 law enforcement officers when camping? :vs_whistle:

Then again....... how does one even percolate a human being?


----------



## The Tourist

Prepared One said:


> My owner has been driving me nuts so I need to blow some holes in something.


Prepared One, trust me, I understand the angst. However, you cannot defeat anger by simply creating "different anger."

Here's what works for me. When some idiot has gotten under my skin, I find the dullest knife in my wife's kitchen drawer. You know, a real "tear down and rebuild." It's something that will need care and a slow attention to detail.

I don't use The Edge Pro, I just take a fine grain stone, ink the edge, and slowly and calmly polish out the dings. Sure, my mind is racing but I must keep my hand calm and level. Slowly, my mind matches my hand in these careful and precise movements.

Lots of guys have punching bags (where they envision their enemy's face) or they take their cars and run the pedal to the floor (I had a 'go fast' Mustang). Adrenaline will not curb adrenaline.

It's cold here now so waxing a car is out, but polishing a knife works. This type of work also requires your mind affixed to a singular focus. You cannot hone a knife to a perfect edge with haphazard, unfocused movements.

We used to refer to this mindset as "_Illegitimus non-carborundrum est_." In English that's "_Don't let the bastards grind you down_."


----------



## RubberDuck

.......


----------



## Back Pack Hack

When I started building the sleep and shelter systems (SASS) for my GHBs, I decided a low of 20°F would be a reasonable goal. While it does get colder than that here on occasion, I think it's unlikely I'll ever have to endure it when deploying my GHB. A while back I tested my SASS and it got down to 34°. Last night, I set it all up again for another test. I reached my goal of 20°..... it got down to 18°F.

View attachment 103775


I will call the temperature test of my SASS a complete success. Now to wait until the spring storms to test it for rain and wind worthiness.


----------



## Prepared One

The Tourist said:


> Prepared One, trust me, I understand the angst. However, you cannot defeat anger by simply creating "different anger."
> 
> Here's what works for me. When some idiot has gotten under my skin, I find the dullest knife in my wife's kitchen drawer. You know, a real "tear down and rebuild." It's something that will need care and a slow attention to detail.
> 
> I don't use The Edge Pro, I just take a fine grain stone, ink the edge, and slowly and calmly polish out the dings. Sure, my mind is racing but I must keep my hand calm and level. Slowly, my mind matches my hand in these careful and precise movements.
> 
> Lots of guys have punching bags (where they envision their enemy's face) or they take their cars and run the pedal to the floor (I had a 'go fast' Mustang). Adrenaline will not curb adrenaline.
> 
> It's cold here now so waxing a car is out, but polishing a knife works. This type of work also requires your mind affixed to a singular focus. You cannot hone a knife to a perfect edge with haphazard, unfocused movements.
> 
> We used to refer to this mindset as "_Illegitimus non-carborundrum est_." In English that's "_Don't let the bastards grind you down_."


Do you not understand what's happened here over the last couple of weeks? Have you really no clue?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Not a lot on a daily basis but for the last couple of months I got some stuff.

Hammock straps that are longer (9'). I have some shorter ones but I didn't like them.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultimate-A...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Getting the stuff to make better food procurement kits.
Here is a steel rat trap.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rat-Trap-E...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

YoYo reels
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pack-Mec...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Some Chinese SOF T tourniquets that are actually pretty good. Stay away from the Chinese CATS. They will kill someone.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SOF-One-Ha...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The rest I got for militia use.
Protractor, mandatory for topo map use. This seller is very reliable also.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pocket-Siz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Medic armband for medic use when around neighborhoods. Not for combat.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dutch-Red-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Small Red Cross flag for marking medical area, sick call, triage, collection point etc.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-CROSS-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Army fleece because I wore my other one out.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Army-Ge...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

That's about all.


----------



## RubberDuck

I have some of those fishing reels great for night fishing and turtles. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimLE

whoops.that's suppose to be 12 cup.


----------



## Slippy

RubberDuck said:


> I have some of those fishing reels great for night fishing and turtles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Fond memory of night fishing as a young'un.

We were about 13 or 14 and I'd ride my bike over to my buddy Big D's house and we'd go night fishing. One time Big D's housekeeper (no his family was not rich, they just employed this old black lady who did some chores around the house and watched the kids) anyway, Lillie Bess or Lillie Beth was her name and I'd show up after dark on a hot summer evening fishing pole tied to my bike.

Lillie Bess was not buying that we were going fishing, she thought we were running some girls if you know what I mean. That particular night she gave me the "LOOK" and said, "And you over there little Mr Slippy, I gots my eyes on you! FISHIN' HELL NAW? Ain't no way YOU GOIN' FISHIN"! I knows all about yo fallandering ways!"

It cracked me up. Saw Big D earlier last summer been friends with him for a long time. He brought up my scandalous reputation with his beloved housekeeper Lillie Bess!


----------



## RubberDuck

As Tourists as that post was .....I love night fishing we would go pan fishing during the day then bust out the bottom rigs and lanterns for night and fish till the sun come up many times get a fire going and cook the catch on the bank just add salt.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

We lived a short ride to Gulf Shores AL back before it became a huge and expensive Beach Town. People were always going to the Gulf and back then wouldn't care if a couple of kids hitched a ride with them. Sometimes, we'd pack a sleeping bag, a canteen of water, rod and reel and some Oscar Meyer hot dogs. We'd eat a couple of hot dogs and try and catch an alligator gar fish with the leftover hot dogs. Or we'd make us a gig out of a sharpened tree branch and gig for flounder in the brackish water of the lagoon outside Gulf Shores AL. Most of the time we didn't catch a thing but a bunch of memories.

Kids nowadays wouldn't be able to that to save their lives...


----------



## paulag1955

Working on my sauerkraut formula.


----------



## Chiefster23

paulag1955 said:


> Working on my sauerkraut formula.


Sauerkraut formula? Cabbage and canning salt! You got a secret ingredient?


----------



## paulag1955

I'm trying to figure out how low I can go with the salt. I watch my salt because I have a horrible tendency to retain water if I eat too much. I found a recommendation to use 2% of the weight of the cabbage, which is A LOT less than the recipe I was previously following. So we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## bigwheel

Well think yall are aware since Toronto Gal told us what to use for barter in end of the world scenarios..which was vodka cigarettes and toilet paper...I decided to have cigrettes to trade. I have since been rolling them out and have indeed perfected MB Red 100 but couldnt figure out how to keep some of the baccy from falling out the bottom. So i invented a handy tool to put a crimp on the bottom if anybody else is into that particular prep. I only charge 20 bucks for the crimping tool. That is a crimped cig on the right its just a little black cause the tool was dirty. Saved me 50 bucks on having to buy an electric cigarette finishing machine.
View attachment 103867


----------



## Annie

Yeah whatever happened to TG? Where'd she go? :sad2:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Decided to not trust my memory and started a list and map of the contents of my GHBs, plus their locations.

View attachment 103921


Fold it in half, then laminate it and keep it in the bag. Will refresh my memory whenever I open the bag.


----------



## Chiefster23

paulag1955 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how low I can go with the salt. I watch my salt because I have a horrible tendency to retain water if I eat too much. I found a recommendation to use 2% of the weight of the cabbage, which is A LOT less than the recipe I was previously following. So we'll see how it turns out.


I never measured. Just grabbed a handful at a time and mashed it in. Sometimes the kraut is extra salty, but I just rinse it off with water.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

With the addition of the Wiggy's sleeping bags to my GHBs, I would struggle for 15 minutes to get one of them slipped into the supplied stuff sack and get the draw-string closed. That's not stuffing a sleeping bag... that's a _workout_!

So earlier this week I found a couple of mil-surp 9-stap compression sacks online. $30 for a pair of them. Used, but fully functional. Delivered this morning.

In less than 5 minutes, I had a bag _half the size_ of the OEM sack.

View attachment 103941


----------



## agmccall

A lot of pages here, maybe time for prep of the day part 3

al


----------



## RubberDuck

Why? If you don't check it often enough to be caught up maybe check in an catch up more often. Creating part 2 was the death of part one bet it hasn't barley been looked at if at all.
Making multiple part threads are death sentences for previous parts JMO.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Rallied the troops (family members) yesterday and we all took our phones in. We all had plans scattered across T-Mobile, US Cellular, Verizon, AT&T etc. Everyone transferred their service to one carrier under one of two accounts. We'd been working on this for several weeks, tracking everyone's minutes and data usages and checking out plans. Most of us upgraded phones in the process. 

Long story short, 9 of us 'converted' to the two accounts. My monthly cell phone bill, which was $77.58/mo, is now $15.48. You can do the rough math in your head to figure out how how much 'the collective' will save annually. Everyone has full admin access to the account they're under, so they can handle matters for another if necessary. Myself, my mother, brother and a cousin are now all on one account, and we'll all be able to log in, pay our part of the bill, and change plans as needed.


----------



## AccursedPoppy68

Bought my wife a new gun to carry in her car. Now if SHTF and we aren’t together, I feel more comfortable that she will be able to make it home.


----------



## Chiefster23

Bought new fresh seeds for all vegetables I plan on planting this year. Also bought Roundup and 100 feet of plastic deer fence. I’m trying to gather all supplies I will need for the entire garden season asap. I still need a truckload of mushroom mulch and that won’t be available until late march. Ordered two additional solar panels to expand the system a bit if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Elvis

Work has been slow the last few days and with this Coronavirus I went ahead and checked dates on some stuff like yeast and cooking oil in the chest freezer. Looks like a lot of the stuff is over 4 years old so I replaced it. Not going nuts but it's time to replace them anyway. I also went ahead and got some fresh seeds from the local farm store; some are for this year and others are for longer term storage. I generally plan to replace about $150 of long term stored preps a year so this is within the prepping budget.

The warm weather we got about 10 days ago (and still too warm for this time of year) has made the honeybees way to active for this time or year consuming more of their stored honey with no flowers making nectar so I put feeders on my hives to help them not starve. I found that I had already had one dead hive. 
I've also used this free time to build 4 more bee hives which I hope to fill with swarms I catch later this year.

Spent some time on the pasture fencing and while early I went ahead and sprayed some of the pasture with Graze-On to minimize weeds this spring.

Minor sheetrock repairs and touch-up painting in several rooms in the house along with several other minor home repairs to the gutters ect has kept me busy. Bottled a batch of wine for the wife yesterday and hoping to make myself a batch of beer if this rain ever stops. But today I'm being a bum doing little more than making a batch of jerky.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well, yesterday, I finished replacing the water pump on one Jeep Grand Cherokee.

It took me two days, or eight hours to do so, working afternoons only in 40 degree weather.

Removed the electric fan assembly at the same time and replaced it with a thermal viscus clutch and associated fan.

The electric one was fried along with the wire wound resistor.

I had expected it to take twelve hours to do, but it went well.

I thank God for the break in the weather to do it in.

You have to remember that I am a little slower moving than when in my 50's, now at 79.


----------



## paulag1955

Elvis said:


> Work has been slow the last few days and with this Coronavirus I went ahead and checked dates on some stuff like yeast and cooking oil in the chest freezer. Looks like a lot of the stuff is over 4 years old so I replaced it. Not going nuts but it's time to replace them anyway. I also went ahead and got some fresh seeds from the local farm store; some are for this year and others are for longer term storage. I generally plan to replace about $150 of long term stored preps a year so this is within the prepping budget.
> 
> The warm weather we got about 10 days ago (and still too warm for this time of year) has made the honeybees way to active for this time or year consuming more of their stored honey with no flowers making nectar so I put feeders on my hives to help them not starve. I found that I had already had one dead hive.
> I've also used this free time to build 4 more bee hives which I hope to fill with swarms I catch later this year.


Couple of questions for you. 1. How do you store the seeds you purchased for long term storage? 2. I always hear about people catching swarming hives, but I've never seen a swarm of bees. Does this only happen in certain parts of the country? Or is it not something that a person would just happen to notice?


----------



## paulag1955

Oops, posted in the wrong conversation.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

A recent shipment of long term food I ordered was indefinitely delayed after looking around it seems the run on the stuff is on and its become overpriced therefore today was grocery prep day. I filled out my cabinet with canned chicken, canned vegetables, canned fruit, rice, potato flakes, and pasta. I estimate I have a good month maybe two just stored in the pantry. Next step is to fill the freezer with fresh meat. I'm not going to overpay for freeze dried food when it includes stuff I don't even like to eat, I'll stock up once this panic ends and the system returns to normal.

In addition to food I picked up some medical preps. Masks are still sold out everywhere locally. Today I got some disposable gloves, hand sanitizer, bleach, and cleaners. Lysol was hit hard but no one seemed to be after Great Value 409 knockoff which is just as effective.


----------



## paulag1955

I said I would report back on the mylar bags that claim to be compatible with FoodSaver vacuum sealers. I had mixed results. It worked perfectly on this pre-frozen brick of ground beef and rice:

View attachment 104065


It also worked for penne pasta and seed packets. I could not get it to work for bow tie pasta. That's all I've tried so far. If you have anything specific that you'd like me to test, let me know.


----------



## paulag1955

Trying anew with the sauerkraut to see if I can figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ordered a sample pack, one-of's, from ReadyHour Meals. Gotta try 'em first. If they past muster, I'll order buckets.

View attachment 104081


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ordered a sample pack, one-of's, from ReadyHour Meals. Gotta try 'em first. If they past muster, I'll order buckets.
> 
> View attachment 104081


I've ordered quite a bit lately and all the shipments are delayed. I'm making do at Costco and the supermarket.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I've ordered quite a bit lately and all the shipments are delayed. I'm making do at Costco and the supermarket.


Prolly due to everyone making orders 'cuz of the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Prolly due to everyone making orders 'cuz of the coronavirus outbreak.


I'm sure that's what it is. Even the long term storage food at Walmart is picked over.


----------



## Elvis

paulag1955 said:


> Couple of questions for you. 1. How do you store the seeds you purchased for long term storage? 2. I always hear about people catching swarming hives, but I've never seen a swarm of bees. Does this only happen in certain parts of the country? Or is it not something that a person would just happen to notice?


As you know the longer you store seeds the fewer will actually germinate but freezing seeds generally will make them last roughly twice as long. Most seeds will still germinate after being stored 2 years in at room tempature and 4+ years if kept frozen. So I try to replace any seeds over 4-5 years in the freezer. Not 20 acres worth of seeds but enough to plant a 2 acre garden. I addition about once a year I'll pick up a 10 lb bag of something like corn, wheat, or beet seeds and toss them in a dry shed. These seeds I'll keep for 3 years before using or tossing. Keep in mind that while my garden is small (had a larger garden but too much work to maintain a large garden) there is an 80 acre field a farmer keeps planted in sowbeans, corn, and wheat across the road so a large prepared garden spot is always available to me. The farmer lives 10 miles away..

Everybody is different but I budget some money for preps that only last a few years before needing replacing. Seeds make up about $40 of that annual cost.

Honeybees swarm everywhere in the US. Instead of praying to see some bees swarming I built ten roughly 40 liter sized traps that hold 7 frames. I put a little lemongrass oil in a box and hang it about 10" off the ground in a tree. Then I just check them about once a week. When I've got a lot of bee activity I'll wait another week to let the hive establish before grabbing a ladder and bringing the box to my place. I then open the box and put the frames covered with bees into a normal hive box.
Better than paying $190 for a NUC. I'm now have enough hives (10) to consider splitting existing hives, something new to me but it's the way established honeybee guys use so next spring I'll put a few swarm traps out and split a few hives to make NUCs to sell.. I'm not sure I'm interested in having too many hives since maintaining the hives is a lot of work and I already have a job.


----------



## paraquack

Put up 24 pounds of instant rice in aluminized Mylar bags.


----------



## Slippy

I drove about 45 miles to the closest Academy Sports Store and bought every box of 7.62 NATO rounds that they had in stock. The check out lady was pretty cool and at one point she smiled and winked. Paid cash.


----------



## IprepUprep

Most of my preps have been in order; I stocked up on my vitamins, and first aid supplies, 91% rubbing alcohol, peroxide and OTC meds last week. Not to mention more "health and beauty" items. (soap etc). I ordered an 8pack of "Large" commercial restroom size bathroom tissue. It was delivered within 2 days. pretty speedy. I also ordered 3 more tyvek suits, and some replacement filters for my respirator. I truly believe I was lucky to get them. I ordered some disposable bootie shoe covers also. Gloves are never a problem. I always have them on hand. I ordered fresh tires for my bicycle - you really just never know right? I mean, if gas stations were to be closed due to all of us bugging in; at least a pedal bike is free transportation, and healthy. I also ordered a few things for my dirt bike; after all, dirt bikes sip fuel, go further and can go just about anywhere. I went out yesterday and picked up a bit of activated carbon, some small pebbles, and some sand. If need be; I can make a bio-filter. I have a candle stick ceramic filter, but; again... two is one, and one is none. Reverse Osmosis is my main supply of drinking water; however, if S* should HTF hard, at least I have a pond... it always rains here, so, no worries on that supply. I sure hope all of you have your N95, P100 masks. Plenty of Lysol and other disinfectants. Just go over your list. If you feel like you have everything, now may be the time to head out and get some of those comfort items. You know... Like a new drill press or something? Be safe all. Think everything thru. No rash decisions... stay calm and dress like the Grey Man.


----------



## paulag1955

Elvis said:


> As you know the longer you store seeds the fewer will actually germinate but freezing seeds generally will make them last roughly twice as long. Most seeds will still germinate after being stored 2 years in at room tempature and 4+ years if kept frozen. So I try to replace any seeds over 4-5 years in the freezer. Not 20 acres worth of seeds but enough to plant a 2 acre garden. I addition about once a year I'll pick up a 10 lb bag of something like corn, wheat, or beet seeds and toss them in a dry shed. These seeds I'll keep for 3 years before using or tossing. Keep in mind that while my garden is small (had a larger garden but too much work to maintain a large garden) there is an 80 acre field a farmer keeps planted in sowbeans, corn, and wheat across the road so a large prepared garden spot is always available to me. The farmer lives 10 miles away..
> 
> Everybody is different but I budget some money for preps that only last a few years before needing replacing. Seeds make up about $40 of that annual cost.
> 
> Honeybees swarm everywhere in the US. Instead of praying to see some bees swarming I built ten roughly 40 liter sized traps that hold 7 frames. I put a little lemongrass oil in a box and hang it about 10" off the ground in a tree. Then I just check them about once a week. When I've got a lot of bee activity I'll wait another week to let the hive establish before grabbing a ladder and bringing the box to my place. I then open the box and put the frames covered with bees into a normal hive box.
> Better than paying $190 for a NUC. I'm now have enough hives (10) to consider splitting existing hives, something new to me but it's the way established honeybee guys use so next spring I'll put a few swarm traps out and split a few hives to make NUCs to sell.. I'm not sure I'm interested in having too many hives since maintaining the hives is a lot of work and I already have a job.


Thanks for all that information. I would love to have bees, but I divide my time between two homes and I can't haul the bees back and forth with me.


----------



## preppergrant

Just filled in two more jerrycans with water. Stocked on more cans of beans and tuna. And TP, forgot the toilet paper! :vs_peace:


----------



## Chiefster23

Just returned from a walmart trip. No masks. No sanitizer. No unscented bleach. I must say, I didn’t expect the bleach to be gone. I bought 90% alcohol and aloe vera to make my own hand sanitizer (cheap). I have pretty much everything I need already. Just adding a little extra here and there for good measure.


----------



## IprepUprep

I went to Harbor Freight, Dollar Tree, and Wm. I picked up a pair of good sealing goggles (swim goggles will work too), a tarp - cuz it was free, a couple of mops, coffee creamer, and 300 paper plates. More of my supplies were at my doorstep when I got home. Please - be safe. If you are curious about a world map of everything that is going on; have a look at this link - and look at Mexico: RSOE EDIS - Emergency and Disaster Information Service


----------



## flatsmartstore

googles paired with a good respirator will help


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a pair of SeaToSummit small (10-liter) compression sacks for the Kelty Escape tents I have for each GHB. The tents only come with an over-sized stuff sack, long enough to include the poles. As I normally pack the tent and poles/stakes separately, being able to compress the tent body & rain fly will make it easier to load the GHBs.

View attachment 104191


*I can now, officially, proclaim my two GHBs 100% complete!*


----------



## kerunc

1000 rounds of .223 , two sets of level IV body armor and a Kevlar PASGT Combat Helmet .


----------



## jimcosta

I just added a new article to my website that might be helpful if you are trying to connect with neighbors.

*55. Invite Your Neighbors Anonymously To Ally With You.*


----------



## Ragnarök

Slippy said:


> I drove about 45 miles to the closest Academy Sports Store and bought every box of 7.62 NATO rounds that they had in stock. The check out lady was pretty cool and at one point she smiled and winked. Paid cash.


I thought I was back in Texas this past Monday. I went out and bought 30 lbs of propane and the check out lady was in the know....I played dumb though.


----------



## Ragnarök

50lbs rye flour
10 lbs oats
20 lbs potatoes
2 gallons vegetable oil
2 gallons white vinegar
6 lbs salt
10 gallons bottled water
2 lbs dried active yeast
3 lbs almonds
6 lbs ground beef
3 lbs ground turkey
1 bottle of vodka


----------



## MountainGirl

Ragnarök said:


> 50lbs rye flour
> 10 lbs oats
> 20 lbs potatoes
> 2 gallons vegetable oil
> 2 gallons white vinegar
> 6 lbs salt
> 10 gallons bottled water
> 2 lbs dried active yeast
> 3 lbs almonds
> 6 lbs ground beef
> 3 lbs ground turkey
> 1 bottle of vodka


Been thinkin about ya, friend.
You be careful there where you are.


----------



## charito

Cold tabs, cough syrups (chest congestion) and lozenges. Eye-drops, horticortisone cream, and disposable hand-gloves.


----------



## Chiefster23

Picked up two extra 100 watt solar panels. Only $73 each on sale.


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> Picked up two extra 100 watt solar panels. Only $73 each on sale.


Harbor Freight?


----------



## Chiefster23

No. Grape Solar from Home Depot.
I’m sorry..... it’s $79 not $73.


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> No. Grape Solar from Home Depot.
> I'm sorry..... it's $79 not $73.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Grape-S...ts-and-12-Volt-Systems-GS-Star-100W/204211365


----------



## Ragnarök

MountainGirl said:


> Been thinkin about ya, friend.
> You be careful there where you are.


I'm a little uneasy to tell you the truth.. I drive a route throughout Seattle every week. Gotta make that dough though.


----------



## MountainGirl

Ragnarök said:


> I'm a little uneasy to tell you the truth.. I drive a route throughout Seattle every week. Gotta make that dough though.


I hear ya. And, it's not the virus that's the problem imo. It's getting stuck somewhere when a lockdown is enacted. Just today, 1,000 people in NYC were ordered to quarantine.. who'd had contact w/a positive person over the last 2 wks. This sh*ts just starting.


----------



## paulag1955

Ragnarök said:


> I'm a little uneasy to tell you the truth.. I drive a route throughout Seattle every week. Gotta make that dough though.


My husband is a bus mechanic for King County Metro. We were talking about it yesterday and concluded that it's just about inevitable that he's going to be exposed. He's in and out of the buses all the time.


----------



## Denton

Maria4men said:


> Im a mommy of two perfect kiddos, but worried about when i should keep them home?? Any thoughts?


You'll know. As a matter of fact, the school system might not give you a choice.


----------



## Denton

Maria4men said:


> Maybe homeschooling might be a safe way to go?


I have friends who have reared many children to successful adulthoods that way.


----------



## Ragnarök

MountainGirl said:


> I hear ya. And, it's not the virus that's the problem imo. It's getting stuck somewhere when a lockdown is enacted. Just today, 1,000 people in NYC were ordered to quarantine.. who'd had contact w/a positive person over the last 2 wks. This sh*ts just starting.


That's a excellent point that I haven't considered until you brought it up... Now I need an escape plan and a backup escape plan, good grief.

I carry a 9mm, compass, knife, head lamp, and superglue when I'm working just in case something goes down... I need to step my game up.

Was that quarantine in NYC forced?


----------



## Ragnarök

paulag1955 said:


> My husband is a bus mechanic for King County Metro. We were talking about it yesterday and concluded that it's just about inevitable that he's going to be exposed. He's in and out of the buses all the time.


I'm thinking the same for myself. Bad juju. Maybe it's time for an extended vacation if your husband can swing it?


----------



## paulag1955

Ragnarök said:


> I'm thinking the same for myself. Bad juju. Maybe it's time for an extended vacation if your husband can swing it?


Unfortunately, no. We are just going to power through it with lots of prayer.


----------



## rstanek

We restocked our pantry, good for about six months if needed.....


----------



## MountainGirl

Ragnarök said:


> That's a excellent point that I haven't considered until you brought it up... Now I need an escape plan and a backup escape plan, good grief.
> 
> I carry a 9mm, compass, knife, head lamp, and superglue when I'm working just in case something goes down... I need to step my game up.
> 
> Was that quarantine in NYC forced?


Ordered to self-quarantine; unknown if anyone resisted or what would happen if they did.
Escape plans are good - maybe all you'd need would be driving route options to back home? 
Also might maybe add a Life-Straw thingy to your pocket.


----------



## SOCOM42

Posted this in another thread also.

Bought 75 pounds of white rice and 20 cans of chicken.

A 500 tab bottle of store brand Tylenol.

Also three bundles of 12 rolls each of store brand paper towels.

Received the idler pulleys, compressor clutch bearing, serp belt, and alternator rebuild kit for one Jeep in the mail.

Will install those all at one time when the weather is good.


----------



## Prepared One

MountainGirl said:


> I hear ya. And, it's not the virus that's the problem imo. It's getting stuck somewhere when a lockdown is enacted. Just today, 1,000 people in NYC were ordered to quarantine.. who'd had contact w/a positive person over the last 2 wks. This sh*ts just starting.


A panicky population can be more lethal then the bug itself.


----------



## paulag1955

Ordered Amoxicillin, Doxycycline and Cephalexin to add to my stores.


----------



## Prepared One

paulag1955 said:


> Ordered Amoxicillin, Doxycycline and Cephalexin to add to my stores.


Just did the same thing.


----------



## Cthulhu 669

Getting ready to plant my poppies to boost my chronic pain and panic disorder meds, especially chronic pain, so I can do what I'm definitely not gonna do with them when they reach maturity


----------



## jimLE

my today's prep is my primary shopping trip for the month. in which i bought a lil more food then what i normally do.


----------



## Jp4GA

Today, we replenished our stock of bleach, and a few medications that we thought would be good to have on hand should things get bad around here.


----------



## Elvis

Had my recently wed wife's sons and their families out last weekend. ATV and bike riding, cow tipping, chicken feeding kind of weekend with smoked pork and other yummy foods. Lot's of front porch rocking. laughing, and wood fire cooking. Actual real eggs in different shades of brown and blue amazed their families instead of the perfect same size white store bought eggs they usually eat. Homemade bread drizzled in honey from my hives. Her sons have never been out here and are pretty "cityfied". I pulled out a few gentle kicking guns and it turned out that 2 of them had never shot anything larger than a BB gun.
So I became a range master and gave a bit of instruction in gun safety and shooting positions. Later we did some skeet shooting. Relaxing weekend and fun for all. They all now want to make this the new family holiday location according to my lovely wife.

I told both of her sons individually that if things went to hell in the city that my place is where they needed to be. Problematic since both sons and their families are "sheeple". I know better than to do much trying to explain to them why they should consider prepping. One would fully agree but do nothing and the other would simply "blacklist" me. At the same time I can't afford to add huge amounts of stored preps for that many more people.

While I have doubts that a serious widespread SHTF will happen during my lifetime (I know it's very possible)I still feel some need to support my wife's kids.


----------



## paulag1955

Cthulhu 669 said:


> Getting ready to plant my poppies to boost my chronic pain and panic disorder meds, especially chronic pain, so I can do what I'm definitely not gonna do with them when they reach maturity


How did you manage to get seeds for opium poppies?


----------



## paulag1955

Jp4GA said:


> Today, we replenished our stock of bleach, and a few medications that we thought would be good to have on hand should things get bad around here.


I have a full gallon of bleach, but I'm thinking I might want more. I also realized this afternoon that I'm low on laundry detergent.


----------



## paulag1955

I spent the day wrestling with an invisible zipper insertion. Probably not much use in a SHTF situation. Out of curiosity, I checked Amazon for dried pinto beans and found a 50 pound bag for...wait for it...$140. I'm sure that couldn't possibly be price gouging.


----------



## bigwheel

I been trying to learn how to eat weak end of the world soup with my new teeth. Sorry for any old toothless guys and gals who dont have any as nice as this. 
View attachment 104307


----------



## Slippy

bigwheel said:


> I been trying to learn how to eat weak end of the world soup with my new teeth. Sorry for any old toothless guys and gals who dont have any as nice as this.
> View attachment 104307


bigwheel,

Congrats on the new teeth!

Also, nice of you to marry that pretty blind girl all those years ago...:vs_blush:


----------



## charito

***Family meeting (we have some international students staying with us), about the virus, and how we'll protect ourselves from it.

Also, we discussed what they should stock up on (to also have their emergency cash available, in case there is no power). 
They made plans to go shopping tomorrow.

We also gave the procedures to follow in the house, with the scenario that one of us is sick and we are self-quarantined.


------------------------

I got several disinfectant spray cans that kill viruses, more tissue paper and more toilet paper.


----------



## paulag1955

Added to my stores of shampoo and bar soap (which is still available at regular prices). Have people completely forgotten you can wash your hands with bar soap?


----------



## PAPrepper

Couple of Rat-1 knives.


----------



## SEOhioPrepper

paulag1955 said:


> I spent the day wrestling with an invisible zipper insertion. Probably not much use in a SHTF situation. Out of curiosity, I checked Amazon for dried pinto beans and found a 50 pound bag for...wait for it...$140. I'm sure that couldn't possibly be price gouging.


How long are dry pinto beans good for ?? Do they go stale become too old to use after a while ?? I have free access to maybe 20 one pound bags of pinto beans but they are probably 5 or 6 years old. 
SEOhioPrepper


----------



## paulag1955

SEOhioPrepper said:


> How long are dry pinto beans good for ?? Do they go stale become too old to use after a while ?? I have free access to maybe 20 one pound bags of pinto beans but they are probably 5 or 6 years old.
> SEOhioPrepper


It wouldn't make you sick to eat them, but it's possible that they wouldn't get as soft during the cooking process as fresher beans.


----------



## paulag1955

Used our 20% off coupon from Harbor Freight and ordered a 100 watt solar panel kit.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Woke up to the first rain of the spring season, so pitched the two GHB tents out on the deck to rain-test 'em.

View attachment 104341


----------



## Wounded Eagle

Right now I am not as prepped as I would like to be. My house hold is under the idea that this is nothing to worry about taking zero precautions. 

I have a few boxes of food and lots of water saved but by far not enough for half a year even. 

Im not sure of my options. 
Im looking to link with a teams if possible before the SHTF


----------



## Slippy

charito said:


> ***Family meeting (we have some international students staying with us), about the virus, and how we'll protect ourselves from it.
> 
> Also, we discussed what they should stock up on (to also have their emergency cash available, in case there is no power).
> They made plans to go shopping tomorrow.
> 
> We also gave the procedures to follow in the house, with the scenario that one of us is sick and we are self-quarantined.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> I got several disinfectant spray cans that kill viruses, more tissue paper and more toilet paper.


If I were you I'd send the foreigners packing! No tellin' what they brought in from their country of origin.

Actually if I were you I never would have had the little ******* or towel heads in the first place.


----------



## paulag1955

Working on updating my inventory spreadsheets, including ammo, which will need to be counted because *someone* doesn't mark it out when he takes it.


----------



## Ragnarök

10lbs spices, 5 lbs dates, aaa batteries and 123 batts.


----------



## MountainGirl

I bought one mask and made one sign.

View attachment 104347


----------



## paulag1955

Ragnarök said:


> 10lbs spices, 5 lbs dates, aaa batteries and 123 batts.


Where do you get your spices?

I've never heard of 123 batteries.


----------



## Prepared One

Wake up call. I am taking a second look at my medical supplies. My wife having recently gone through a therapy that leaves nasty burns I discovered that I do not have enough gauze or burn creams. Burns and deep wounds can take a long time to heal and you will need plenty of gauze to keep the wounds clean and help control the leakage. I went through all my stores rather quickly and needed to buy more to keep up. Dressings have to be changed frequently! So, I have doubled up on the quantities based on how many we have used in the last 3 months. Burn creams can help along with a good store of pain relief creams and antibiotics. I need to look at all my medical supplies and reevaluate.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Where do you get your spices?
> 
> I've never heard of 123 batteries.


Probably CR123.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Probably CR123.


I've never heard of that either. I must not have anything that uses them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I've never heard of that either. I must not have anything that uses them.


Lots of small flashlights use them.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Lots of small flashlights use them.


I'll have to ask my husband about them. God knows he has enough small flashlights.


----------



## paulag1955

Working on my bread baking skills. I still haven't been successful keeping a sourdough starter going. Ordered some sewing patterns for outdoor wear and looking for ripstop cotton fabric.

My solar panel kit has shipped from Harbor Freight!


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Where do you get your spices?
> 
> I've never heard of 123 batteries.


It actually is a CR-123 battery.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Where do you get your spices?


This is one place I buy mine from.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> This is one place I buy mine from.
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/


Whoa, those are some impressively sized packages of spice mixes.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Whoa, those are some impressively sized packages of spice mixes.


Yup, food service industry sizes.

I also buy my Belgian waffle mix there, 30 pounds at a time.


----------



## Limit Killer

Mostly just diversifying the pantry but someone mentioned medical supplies earlier and that's definitely something I need to work on sooner rather than later.

Raise the limits.


----------



## whoppo

Who's your buddy?... Who's you pal?...

View attachment 104371


----------



## paulag1955

Today I repackaged Rice-A-Roni into vacuum sealed, Mylar bags. I want to keep them with my garage storage items the boxes didn't seem like the right way to go. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> It actually is a CR-123 battery.


My husband tells me that some of his optics use these batteries. Then he tried to tell me that mine did, but I'm pretty sure mine use watch batteries.


----------



## GPShay

Bought two hand held Baofeng Radios with 16" whip antennas ... one for my son who lives about 1.5 miles away as the crow flies .. both radios are UHF & VHF so they do have the capability of listening to HAM traffic .. I am considering an additional antenna that can be hung outside offering a longer range of receiving and transmitting if need be .. I am still looking at finding a plastic manufacturer here in the Phx. Az. to manufacture a solar Watercone ..


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> My husband tells me that some of his optics use these batteries. Then he tried to tell me that mine did, but I'm pretty sure mine use watch batteries.


CR-123 batteries are usually used in higher current draw items like flashlights.

They are similar to a AA battery but shorter and larger in diameter.

I use them in a Streamlight rail mounted light.

Most optics use what are known as coin batteries such as the very common 2032 type,

almost all my Crimson trace lasers use this model number.

Watches use what are referred to as hearing aid batteries which are very small.

My NVD's use AA batteries.


----------



## Limit Killer

Started working on my medical supplies today. Gauze, tape, bandages, more gauze, antibiotic ointment.

Prepared One mentioned a couple days ago about going through a lot of simple bandaging supplies and it reminded me of a couple years ago when I wiped out on my mountain bike and had to change dressings on most of the right side of my body daily for 10 days. 

Going to need more gauze.

Raise the limits.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> CR-123 batteries are usually used in higher current draw items like flashlights.
> 
> They are similar to a AA battery but shorter and larger in diameter.
> 
> I use them in a Streamlight rail mounted light.
> 
> Most optics use what are known as coin batteries such as the very common 2032 type,
> 
> almost all my Crimson trace lasers use this model number.
> 
> Watches use what are referred to as hearing aid batteries which are very small.
> 
> My NVD's use AA batteries.


I call all the round, flat ones watch batteries. I'm not a technical kind of girl.


----------



## Chipper

Went grocery shopping at 5 am this morning to avoid the crowds. All the rice was sold out?? Place was going crazy with workers restocking the pretty bare shelves. Only 4 other shoppers. So we are pretty much stocked up for some time, just to be sure.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I call all the round, flat ones watch batteries. I'm not a technical kind of girl.


That is OK, I just wanted to clarify it for you.


----------



## SOCOM42

Yesterday, made a quart of hand sanitizer.

I used what may cause some to pull out their hair, if any.

To start, daughter had collected a pile of about 50 Purell small sanitizer bottles from hotel rooms over the years.

Added a couple of those to a pint of Graves 190 proof alcohol(drinking kind), 

then added Provodine, and a few drops of bleach.

Mixed it up and poured some in a spray bottle.

It (spray)will be stored in The Jeeps for when we get out of places like Walmart to sanitize hands, 

face and door handles, ECT.

Current plan is to have her go into the places, get what is on our list and exit.

I will remain in the Jeep, and spray her down when returning.

There is an advisory on elderly people to avoid these places, so I will, (79Y/O).


----------



## Chiefster23

I also went to walmart at 5am to beat the rush. Bare shelves everywhere and low stock on lots of items. The staff were dumping full pallets of canned goods anywhere they could find space apparently with no intention of Restocking the shelves. The place is going to be a absolute nut house later this morning.


----------



## hawgrider

Chiefster23 said:


> I also went to walmart at 5am to beat the rush. Bare shelves everywhere and low stock on lots of items. The staff were dumping full pallets of canned goods anywhere they could find space apparently with no intention of Restocking the shelves. The place is going to be a absolute nut house later this morning.


The battle broke out yesterday in meatchicken. My wife was rammed attack by a shopping cart driven by a retarded frenzied hair braided rats nest rasta mon black guy well it was hard to tell really assume it was a guy ...

Both local Kroger's all TP, water, supplies and meat was gone by evening. Walgreens getting very low on the same. I will be a war zone today by the end of the night. Good luck folks :vs_lol:


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

I received this in the mail yesterday and I thought that it would have been bigger and better than what it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Tonight I'll be puttin' spices into mylar bags w/oxy absorbers.
> 
> Edit: no I won't. I lied, because just checked and I'm out of oxy absorbers.... Oh well, Thursday then. Today my prep was to order more.


Okay, stupid question here. How do you store your oxygen absorbers so that they don't absorb oxygen during storage.


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> The battle broke out yesterday in meatchicken. My wife was rammed attack by a shopping cart driven by a retarded frenzied hair braided rats nest rasta mon black guy well it was hard to tell really assume it was a guy ...
> 
> Both local Kroger's all TP, water, supplies and meat was gone by evening. Walgreens getting very low on the same. I will be a war zone today by the end of the night. Good luck folks :vs_lol:


Slowly getting to be like that here, all the same stuff is gone from the shelves.

I am ready to close the door and quarantine us for however long it will take.

Have enough TP to wipe my ass for at least five years, 35? cases @48 rolls

each of 1,100 sheets of Scott TP.

Don't need bottled water but have a supply of distilled water and a few 100

gallons of treated water stored.

Food? more than I will eat for the rest of my life. Have one deep freeze filled

with chicken, pork and beef, other one is all meds.

There is 110 pounds of rice just in the store bags that will go over 5 months at

current consumption, about 2 tons in long term storage.

When we went to Walmart the other day, I was expecting trouble,

carried a Sig 228 and a Glock 23, with 4 mags each plus one small revolver.

Kid carried her Glock 17 and a S&W 442 plus 4 mags an a speed loader for the

442.

All was quiet at the time, cops were there to pick up a shop lifter.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Okay, stupid question here. How do you store your oxygen absorbers so that they don't absorb oxygen during storage.


Vac pack them in a food saver bag.


----------



## hawgrider

SOCOM42 said:


> Slowly getting to be like that here, all the same stuff is gone from the shelves.
> 
> I am ready to close the door and quarantine us for however long it will take.
> 
> Have enough TP to wipe my ass for at least five years, 35? cases @48 rolls each of 1,100 sheets of Scott TP.
> 
> Don't need bottled water but have a supply of distilled water and a few 100 gallons of treated water stored.
> 
> Food? more than I will eat for the rest of my life. Have one deep freeze filled with chicken,
> 
> pork and beef, other one is all meds.
> 
> There is 110 pounds of rice just in the store bags that will go over 5 months at current consumption,
> 
> about 2 tons in long term storage.
> 
> When we went to Walmart the other day, I was expecting trouble, carried a Sig 228 and a Glock 23,
> 
> with 4 mags each plus one small revolver.
> 
> Kid carried her Glock 17 and a S&W 442 plus 4 mags an a speed loader for the 442.
> 
> All was quiet at the time, cops were there to pick up a shop lifter.


We had no issue here until Governor Witless announced state of emergency over 2 *"presumptive"* cases... not even 100 positive but "presumptive" positive. So of course within less than 24 hour of that all hell is breaking loose. All I have to do is pick up some more bourbon for sanitary and medicinal purposes of course.


----------



## SOCOM42

hawgrider said:


> We had no issue here until Governor Witless announced state of emergency over 2 *"presumptive"* cases... not even 100 positive but "presumptive" positive. So of course within less than 24 hour of that all hell is breaking loose. All I have to do is pick up some more bourbon for sanitary and medicinal purposes of course.


The Guv here did the same thing first of the week, we have a 100 cases so far as of last reporting.

That declaration caused the rush on the stores here also.

We have one in our county when it goes to 10, my doors close for the duration.

County to the east on me has 44 cases and the next to it 22.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> The Guv here did the same thing first of the week, we have a 100 cases so far as of last reporting.
> 
> That declaration caused the rush on the stores here also.
> 
> We have one in our county when it goes to 10, my doors close for the duration.
> 
> County to the east on me has 44 cases and the next to it 22.


We are in Snohomish County, WA, directly to the north of King County (Seattle/Bellevue/Kirkland et al). Most of the Washington deaths have been in King County, related to the Life Care Center, which is about 10 miles to the south of our home. My doors would already be closed if my husband didn't have to go to work.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Vac pack them in a food saver bag.


Thanks, I was hoping there was some other clever way to store them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Okay, stupid question here. How do you store your oxygen absorbers so that they don't absorb oxygen during storage.


I use these:


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> I use these:


Oh, that gives me a good idea. I could store them in vacuum sealed Mason jars.


----------



## Piratesailor

Well... I thought we were set. Food - check, water - have a well so check, TP - check (never ever run short of TP), medicines - check, ammo - check ... all the other stuff - check. We've always had enough for a number of months for us and the wider family. 

But today, my wife disappeared for a few hours... and came back from her favorite store with a ton of food, both short and long term. being a nurse midwife I think she is seeing the writing on the wall. 

btw, I did go to the local grocery store for a few things like coffee creamer and ice cream.. non-essentials (or essential depending on your POV), and noticed a few things. Paper products like TP and paper towel were all gone. Dairy products, specifically milk, were almost out and they only had about 2 dozen cartons of eggs remaining. Of course, no hand sanitizers at all as well as none of the disinfecting wipes. 

But the wine isle was well stocked!!!! 

My real prep of the day... went to the range and had fun.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> Okay, stupid question here. How do you store your oxygen absorbers so that they don't absorb oxygen during storage.


Do you mean while filling mylar bags? That's not a stupid question.

1.Try to get someone to help out.

2.Fill in small batches.

3. Have your mylar bags filled and ready to seal before you open the oxy absorber packet.

4.Throw the ones you don't need into a mason jar and seal it quickly.






I strongly advise putting the bags into a bucket. Any clean bucket with a lid will help deter pests getting into your food. It doesn't have to be food grade since you've got it in mylar already. Rodents will chew trough mylar. Ask me how I know. :crying:


----------



## Kauboy

Due to all the insane people running around in a panic over the Coronavirus brouhaha, I decided to check up on the admittedly limited toilet paper stocks.
Local grocery store shelves are bare of the stuff as people anticipate having to self-quarantine.
My wife was even in a bit of a panic about it until I, yet again, walked her into the room where our "just in case" goodies reside, and pointed her to the ~5 weeks worth of TP we already have on hand.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again...
*"Damn, if feels good to be preppa."*
_#ThugLife _
View attachment 104403


----------



## Annie

Piratesailor said:


> Well... I thought we were set. Food - check, water - have a well so check, TP - check (never ever run short of TP), medicines - check, ammo - check ... all the other stuff - check. We've always had enough for a number of months for us and the wider family.
> 
> But today, my wife disappeared for a few hours... and came back from her favorite store with a ton of food, both short and long term. being a nurse midwife I think she is seeing the writing on the wall.
> 
> btw, I did go to the local grocery store for a few things like coffee creamer and ice cream.. non-essentials (or essential depending on your POV), and noticed a few things. Paper products like TP and paper towel were all gone. Dairy products, specifically milk, were almost out and they only had about 2 dozen cartons of eggs remaining. Of course, no hand sanitizers at all as well as none of the disinfecting wipes.
> 
> But the wine isle was well stocked!!!!
> 
> My real prep of the day... went to the range and had fun.


Yeah, it's Lent and I'm missing the wine. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local thrift store today. Found a like-new Columbia rain jacket w/hood for a whopping $8.99. Can't find the same one online to price-check it, but similar ones are running 90-100 bucks.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Stopped by the local thrift store today. Found a like-new Columbia rain jacket w/hood for a whopping $8.99. Can't find the same one online to price-check it, but similar ones are running 90-100 bucks.


That's a good score.


----------



## hawgrider

I chopped chickens in half.


And 



Then




Wrapped them



And



Froze them. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## paulag1955

I was actually sewing today, which isn't prep related at all, but I did place an order with Green Pepper for some outdoor wear patterns. Now I'm in the market for some ripstop cotton.


----------



## Chiefster23

Had 5 cubic yards of mushroom compost delivered and I’m now topping up all my raised beds and constructing a couple of new raised bed garden plots. Just finished pruning all the fruit trees. My pepper plant seeds are just starting to sprout.


----------



## Prepared One

We are in the 80's here, time to get tomatoes and peppers in the ground.


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> Had 5 cubic yards of mushroom compost delivered and I'm now topping up all my raised beds and constructing a couple of new raised bed garden plots. Just finished pruning all the fruit trees. My pepper plant seeds are just starting to sprout.


You typed "pepper" and I read "prepper."


----------



## paulag1955

Prepared One said:


> We are in the 80's here, time to get tomatoes and peppers in the ground.


It's snowing at my house this morning. Not common in western Washington at this time of year, but not unheard of either. There's a dusting on the ground that will be gone by noon.


----------



## Prepared One

paulag1955 said:


> It's snowing at my house this morning. Not common in western Washington at this time of year, but not unheard of either. There's a dusting on the ground that will be gone by noon.


We have had a particularly warm winter, even for here in Houston. We won't see anymore cold here. Maybe some cool nights, but soon, I will be complaining about 100 degree temps and air you can drink.


----------



## Limit Killer

Picked up a 60 of vodka. Making another batch of chaga tincture.

Raise the limits.


----------



## paulag1955

Limit Killer said:


> Picked up a 60 of vodka. Making another batch of chaga tincture.
> 
> Raise the limits.


What do you use the chaga tincture for?


----------



## Limit Killer

paulag1955 said:


> What do you use the chaga tincture for?


Fighting off cold and flu. If you start taking it when you first feel like you might be getting sick, 1 teaspoon 3x for one day is usually enough to keep you from getting sick. If you do get sick it really helps cut down on the symptoms and length of sickness.

I work in a big warehouse with hundreds of other people, when one gets sick it circles the warehouse pretty quick. It's saved me from using an excess of sick days over the past few years.

Raise the limits.


----------



## ContagionPrepper

Honestly, nothing special right now. We're good on the main stuff. Today, my wife and I are going to go out for last minute items but aren't particularly essential. For instance, soda, cookies, and the like. Otherwise, we could seal off the door for months and be fine.


----------



## paulag1955

Today I'll be repackaging 20 pounds of pinto beans into vacuum sealed Mylar bags.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

USPS left a package in the mailbox this morning. The 10 space blankets I ordered last weekend.

View attachment 104449


Why 10 space blankets? Well, first: they were only $9 with shipping. They're also the same size as the footprint of my GHB tents, so that's what I'll use them for.

Or, maybe I can cut them up and sell them as toilet paper.........:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy

Set of 5 new tires for the JK Rubicon. Averaging 50K miles for the first 2 sets of BF Goodrich A/T. The Jeep is a beast off road!

Mrs Slippy's been weeding in the front yard/garden getting ready for more planting all day! She just cracked a Shiner Bock beer, could get crazy up in Slippy Lodge tonight!

(Crazy meaning Mrs Slippy might be passed out on the front porch after her max of 1 beer! :vs_lol


----------



## Ragnarök

Slippy said:


> Set of 5 new tires for the JK Rubicon. Averaging 50K miles for the first 2 sets of BF Goodrich A/T. The Jeep is a beast off road!
> 
> Mrs Slippy's been weeding in the front yard/garden getting ready for more planting all day! She just cracked a Shiner Bock beer, could get crazy up in Slippy Lodge tonight!
> 
> (Crazy meaning Mrs Slippy might be passed out on the front porch after her max of 1 beer! :vs_lol


How do you like that rubicon? I'm jealous I've always wanted one. They are still out of my league for a few years.


----------



## paulag1955

I also repackaged some Jiffy corn muffin mix in plastic vacuum bags. The mylar bags can be fiddly they slow me down.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I also repackaged some Jiffy corn muffin mix in plastic vacuum bags. The mylar bags can be fiddly they slow me down.


Do you take them out of the boxes?


----------



## bigwheel

Back Pack Hack said:


> USPS left a package in the mailbox this morning. The 10 space blankets I ordered last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 104449
> 
> 
> Why 10 space blankets? Well, first: they were only $9 with shipping. They're also the same size as the footprint of my GHB tents, so that's what I'll use them for.
> 
> Or, maybe I can cut them up and sell them as toilet paper.........:tango_face_grin:


I bought a few of similar things at Wally World a few years back which said they were a chance to get lead poisoning off the things. Hope you got better ones than that. I tried to see about that and didnt get any hits.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do you take them out of the boxes?


Yes, but I left the mix inside the waxed paper bag that's inside the box so that it wouldn't get sucked out during the vacuuming process. I cut off the excess at the top and put the opening at the bottom of the vacuum bag.


----------



## Elvis

Learned a valuable lesson on Wednesday. 
Never use free beekeeping gloves to reach into a swarm to capture the queen bee. The "sting proof" gloves may have been free but my hand was the size of a softball the next morning. 

Another lesson learned Thursday morning. 20mg of Prednisone (from my preps) reduced 75% of the bee sting swelling in less than 2 hours.

Lesson #3. Prednisone stored in a freezer works perfectly after 4 years. 

But I got that swarm of wild honeybees. They're making wax in my hive box today.


----------



## Elvis

prep of the day...

Made 8 NUCs (value $160 each, profit $135 after expenses) by splitting my overfull hive boxes today. Takes about 15 minutes to make a NUC and you can make 2-3 NUCs from a healthy hive per year. (google honey bee NUC if you don't know what I mean)
Now there are no queens in those NUCs but in less than 3 weeks the bees will make their own queens and then I can sell the NUCs through friends or Craigslist.

Talk about a prep... Honey can make anything from antiseptic salve, to wax candles, to 12-14% alcohol mead (honey, water, wild yeast floating in the air, no fancy ingredients required). Serious trade potential and it stores for decades. And if you stock up with $20 worth of Oxalic acid for mite control you can keep a few hives going for 20 years but unless you're a serious woodworker the hive components are expensive.

Figure about $450 for a complete starter setup (https://www.mannlakeltd.com/10-fram...starter-kit-wood-frames?list=Category Listing) After the first setup more factory built hives are about another $250 for an additional 2 deep brood box (where the bees live) with super (supers are where you collect the honey) hive with frames (frames inside the hive bees build on or put honey in), top, and base. I make some of the parts for my hives and buy the rest of the parts unassembled. After a bit working with bees it becomes much less scary and honey bees tend to me much less aggressive and the sting hurts a lot less than most bees. I get stung 3-4 times a year and the sting isn't overly painful, just don't use free gloves (see post above).

I get about 2 gallons of honey per hive most years (think Christmas presents or sell it to friends) along with selling NUCS and wax. Keeping honeybees has become a prep that actually makes me a little profit. A bit of work but honeybees are fascinating if you bother to read up on them.


----------



## paulag1955

Elvis said:


> prep of the day...
> 
> Made 8 NUCs (value $160 each, profit $135 after expenses) by splitting my overfull hive boxes today. Takes about 15 minutes to make a NUC and you can make 2-3 NUCs from a healthy hive per year. (google honey bee NUC if you don't know what I mean)
> Now there are no queens in those NUCs but in less than 3 weeks the bees will make their own queens and then I can sell the NUCs through friends or Craigslist.
> 
> Talk about a prep... Honey can make anything from antiseptic salve, to wax candles, to 12-14% alcohol mead (honey, water, wild yeast floating in the air, no fancy ingredients required). Serious trade potential and it stores for decades. And if you stock up with $20 worth of Oxalic acid for mite control you can keep a few hives going for 20 years but unless you're a serious woodworker the hive components are expensive.
> 
> Figure about $450 for a complete starter setup (https://www.mannlakeltd.com/10-fram...starter-kit-wood-frames?list=Category Listing) After the first setup more factory built hives are about another $250 for an additional 2 deep brood box (where the bees live) with super (supers are where you collect the honey) hive with frames (frames inside the hive bees build on or put honey in), top, and base. I make some of the parts for my hives and buy the rest of the parts unassembled. After a bit working with bees it becomes much less scary and honey bees tend to me much less aggressive and the sting hurts a lot less than most bees. I get stung 3-4 times a year and the sting isn't overly painful, just don't use free gloves (see post above).
> 
> I get about 2 gallons of honey per hive most years (think Christmas presents or sell it to friends) along with selling NUCS and wax. Keeping honeybees has become a prep that actually makes me a little profit. A bit of work but honeybees are fascinating if you bother to read up on them.


I would love to have bees (and chickens and goats) but it just doesn't seem feasible while I'm splitting my time between two homes.


----------



## Slippy

Ragnarök said:


> How do you like that rubicon? I'm jealous I've always wanted one. They are still out of my league for a few years.


2012 Jeep Wrangler JK Rubicon review for Ragnarok! Everything factory stock except for a lift/leveling kit and over sized tires.

Pros; 4 Wheel Drive System with electronic Sway Bar disconnect and Locking Differentials is second to none in my opinion. Jeep calls it their Rock Trac System. We don't do any extreme off roading but every day off roading through mud and gravel is a piece of cake. The couple of times that we've had to deal with snow and ice, I'd rather be in the Rubicon than any other vehicle. We had a very bad ice event and I had to get to my MIL's house and climb a very steep ice covered hill. The Jeep did it no problem when other 4 WD trucks and vehicles were stranded/wrecked at the bottom of the hill. 10 out of 10 on the 4WD system!






As in all Jeep Wranglers, the interior noise level is pretty loud. Its roomy enough for my 6'4" medium build frame but I'd like more shoulder and leg width room. It gets a little narrow down by the brake and accelerator pads. 6 out of 10 on the interior.

Cons; The spare tire is mounted to the rear hatch door and can mess up the hinges if opened on a hill. Ask me how I know this! Fixed it with a jerry-rigged extra hinge that stops the door before it jacks with the hinges. Get an after market rear bumper with a tire carrier.

No major problems, we had a thermostat go out and one other minor problem that was irritating but not dangerous and got fixed as part of a Factory Recall.

Other than that, 3 sets of tires, a couple of batteries, regular oil changes/tire rotations every 5k miles is pretty much all that we have had to do.

OOOOPS 1 more Con...the first time I changed the battery the damn computer system shut down and I couldn't drive the sumbitch more than 10 MPH. Got it towed to the dealership and they did some factory reset on the computer. It was fixed but a few days later tried to start it with the second set of keys and it wouldn't start! PISSED ME OFF since the closest Jeep dealership at the time was 45 miles away. Dealer programmed the second set of keys and no problems since. That was a a weird problem for sure.

All in all I'd say a solid 8 out of 10 as a reliable vehicle that fits our needs.

View attachment 104461


----------



## PAPrepper

My prep is avoiding crowds and using my preps today.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Purchased a second trickle charger/maintainer for my personal vehicle. Opened the package, ripped off this tag the size of Delaware that was on the cord,....

View attachment 104471


I'm going to hell.... I just know it.


----------



## paulag1955

Ordered more antibiotics...Amoxicillin, Cephalexin, Metronidazole, Azithromycin, Doxycycline. I'm no confident we have enough on hand to outlast any interruption in the Chinese supply line. I also ordered Ketoconazole, which is what one of our dogs takes when he gets a raging yeast infection. The Metronidazole is for him, too, as he tends to get infections in a "sensitive spot." I know the dosing recommendations for our dogs because they take antibiotics frequently, but I'm going to have to go looking for the dosing recommendations for humans.

Everything seems to be in stock at fishmoxfishflex.com.


----------



## Chipper

Went to the local gun show. Yeah I swore I'd never go again. Picked up a Rossi 410 lever rifle. Traded a CVA 300 blackout that I was done playing with for it and a little cash. Figure I only have about $375 into it. Going to load my own 410 shells out of 444 Marlin brass. Possibilities are endless if I can roll my own and get her to work good. 

Will replace the 12ga 870 for vermin control, I hope.


----------



## Hoosierboy

Counted my toilet paper reserves...yep, still 500 rolls...


----------



## Annie

I must admit I'm feeling pretty crappy. Not coughing, just fighting something for sure. I had a flu shot. maybe my body is fighting off a mild case of that. I spent most of the day taking my Sabbath rest and praying.


----------



## warrior4

Just got back from a grocery run. Most things are still on the shelves in my neck of the woods. Early last Friday I did make an extra run and stocked up on some staples. TP, diapers, food for my 1 year old daughter, things like that. Today other than our normal groceries I picked up some extra hand soap, peanut butter, pasta, and hamburger. Last week I made sure the BOB's were ready to go and I'm filling up when my gas tank gets to 1/2 full.


----------



## paraquack

Finally pulled the trigger on my cataract surgery. Shouldn't have wait. 
The "pending end of the world" (LOL) made me realize I had to do it. 
First one is good.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Bought more TP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Reorganized my pantry. Feeling thankful that our garage is always so cold as I have refrigerator overflow stowed there in insulated bags.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A nice moderate rain just swept through the area, so I donned my Foxit poncho (I bought two for my GHBs) and headed out into the tempest to test it in a real-life storm.

Since it only covers me down to my knees, I expected my shoes and lower pantlegs to get wet. But the rest of me stayed dry.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> A nice moderate rain just swept through the area, so I donned my Foxit poncho (I bought two for my GHBs) and headed out into the tempest to test it in a real-life storm.
> 
> Since it only covers me down to my knees, I expected my shoes and lower pantlegs to get wet. But the rest of me stayed dry.


I just got a really nice sewing pattern for a rain poncho. I haven't ordered fabric for it yet, though. I also got patterns for balaclava/neck warmer, two different kinds of hats, zip on snow pants, convertible cargo pants (men's and women's in the same envelope! score!), and gaiters.

I spent my prep time today repackaging some things into vacuum bags. It surprises me every time how time consuming it is.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I just got a really nice sewing pattern for a rain poncho. I haven't ordered fabric for it yet, though. I also got patterns for balaclava/neck warmer, two different kinds of hats, zip on snow pants, convertible cargo pants (men's and women's in the same envelope! score!), and gaiters.
> 
> I spent my prep time today repackaging some things into vacuum bags. It surprises me every time how time consuming it is.


If you're going to wear a poncho with a backpack, make sure the poncho will accommodate it.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> If you're going to wear a poncho with a backpack, make sure the poncho will accommodate it.


Good Lord, I hope I never have to wear it with a backpack, but good point. The pattern should be easy enough to alter to accommodate that.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to WallyWorld yesterday for a few supplies (mostly sewing), and found these on while walking through electronics. $3.88 each. They were on clearance, Clarence.

View attachment 104573


----------



## paulag1955

Pickman04 said:


> Finally got my wood cook stove installed and ready to roll


Are you going to use it right there by all your canned goods? Aren't you worried about the heat degrading the quality of your stored foods?

That being said...I'm so jealous. I'd love to have a wood cook stove. Also, is that an old washing machine next to the stove?


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Me and the hubby are out getting some things like a dart bored a card table and maybe try for some TP. Otherwise we are good on most things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23

Drained my water storage barrel, flushed, and refilled.


----------



## paraquack

Pickman04 said:


> Finally got my wood cook stove installed and ready to roll


Reminds me of the one my folks had, but theirs had water heating and storage on top.
Nice acquisition.


----------



## paulag1955

Pickman04 said:


> @Paulag... naw I am going to be moving most of the food to another area of the storage shed and yes that is just 1 of our old washers... we use that 1 to soak and clean wild meat in... run it through a couple of cycles and it gets all the blood out


When I was a little girl, my grandmother used a machine like that, for clothes not for meat. It had a wringer attached.


----------



## jimcosta

Beginning yesterday our Survival group started a shakedown cruise of our "Lifeboat".
I can't believe the number of hardware store trips we have needed so far.

Locks are too cumbersome for the front gate chain; frozen and cracked water line on one camper; burned out camper lights, 
But we are all getting there.
Our goal is to be complete by Sunday AM.


----------



## Prepared One

I am pretty much set, but picking up supplemental stores when I am out. I will make another run tomorrow to see what I can find. this weekend I am going to go through my medical and ammo, double check my can goods, water supply and filtration. I should make a run to the hardware for more oil, one more 40# tank of LP and a spare battery for the generator.


----------



## Kauboy

Sam's Club:
6pk of 1gal water
40ct of 16.9 bottled water
2lbs sugar
12lbs pinto beans
700ct of coffee filters
100ct flour tortillas
1 loaf of bread
24pk small Gaterade Zero
5 bottles of electrolyte drink

Academy:
20rd 9mm Hornady Black
50rd 9mm UMC target green box
20rd .300AAC target


----------



## Michael_Js

Filled up 3 gas cans kept in the shed. Hardly any people at the Fred Meyer's station.
Got some grub for the chickens - gotta keep the layers happy! 
We have a lot of eggs and now that I'm not going into work, my wife has stepped up and is selling more when she volunteers at the animal shelter.

Dug the new trenches for the water lines to the new corn beds...irrigation goes in tomorrow:

View attachment 104597


New corn rows to go with the 12 raised beds and greenhouse (They are now filled with soil)
View attachment 104599


peace out,
Michael J.


----------



## hawgrider

Michael_Js said:


> Filled up 3 gas cans kept in the shed. Hardly any people at the Fred Meyer's station.
> Got some grub for the chickens - gotta keep the layers happy!
> We have a lot of eggs and now that I'm not going into work, my wife has stepped up and is selling more when she volunteers at the animal shelter.
> 
> Dug the new trenches for the water lines to the new corn beds...irrigation goes in tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 104597
> 
> 
> New corn rows to go with the 12 raised beds and greenhouse (They are now filled with soil)
> View attachment 104599
> 
> 
> peace out,
> Michael J.


Fred Meyers? Is the the same type store as Meijer? Same corporation right?

I need a new batch of layers. Mine were old and I did away with them last fall. Timing sucks I was ready to go get some 2 weeks ago but all hell broke loose and now I think I'm going to wait a bit. So for now breakfast on the weekend is home cured smoked bacon and pancakes for the weekends.
I really could use a steady flow of eggs right now.


----------



## BamaDOC

hawgrider said:


> Fred Meyers? Is the the same type store as Meijer? Same corporation right?
> 
> I need a new batch of layers. Mine were old and I did away with them last fall. Timing sucks I was ready to go get some 2 weeks ago but all hell broke loose and now I think I'm going to wait a bit. So for now breakfast on the weekend is home cured smoked bacon and pancakes for the weekends.
> I really could use a steady flow of eggs right now.


so jealous....
outstanding work.


----------



## BamaDOC

Michael_Js said:


> Filled up 3 gas cans kept in the shed. Hardly any people at the Fred Meyer's station.
> Got some grub for the chickens - gotta keep the layers happy!
> We have a lot of eggs and now that I'm not going into work, my wife has stepped up and is selling more when she volunteers at the animal shelter.
> 
> Dug the new trenches for the water lines to the new corn beds...irrigation goes in tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 104597
> 
> 
> New corn rows to go with the 12 raised beds and greenhouse (They are now filled with soil)
> View attachment 104599
> 
> 
> peace out,
> Michael J.


oops previous quote meant for Michael J...
jealous of your land.. your chickens, and your greenhouse plans...


----------



## BamaDOC

dehydrator is working overtime..
dehydrated apples.. strawberries, bananas, 
made 10 lbs of beef jerky (it literally shrinks to nothing...)

working on canning all the plentiful and cheap produce which seems to be ignored at costco and publix..
while the herds buy mac and cheese and ramen noodles..


----------



## Slippy

Michael_Js said:


> Filled up 3 gas cans kept in the shed. Hardly any people at the Fred Meyer's station.
> Got some grub for the chickens - gotta keep the layers happy!
> We have a lot of eggs and now that I'm not going into work, my wife has stepped up and is selling more when she volunteers at the animal shelter.
> 
> Dug the new trenches for the water lines to the new corn beds...irrigation goes in tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 104597
> 
> 
> New corn rows to go with the 12 raised beds and greenhouse (They are now filled with soil)
> View attachment 104599
> 
> 
> peace out,
> Michael J.


Love your homestead Michael J.! 
Slippy Approved!


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> dehydrator is working overtime..
> dehydrated apples.. strawberries, bananas,
> made 10 lbs of beef jerky (it literally shrinks to nothing...)
> 
> working on canning all the plentiful and cheap produce which seems to be ignored at costco and publix..
> while the herds buy mac and cheese and ramen noodles..


AWESOME!

Doc,

Beware, dehydrated apples, strawberries and bananas never last long in the Slippy house!


----------



## paulag1955

hawgrider said:


> Fred Meyers? Is the the same type store as Meijer? Same corporation right?
> 
> I need a new batch of layers. Mine were old and I did away with them last fall. Timing sucks I was ready to go get some 2 weeks ago but all hell broke loose and now I think I'm going to wait a bit. So for now breakfast on the weekend is home cured smoked bacon and pancakes for the weekends.
> I really could use a steady flow of eggs right now.


No, Fred Meyer is part of the Kroger chain.


----------



## TheGreatSouthern

Today I was vacuum packing the following: 
5KGs of rice 
5KGs of dry pasta
60 serves of split peas and lentils
250rnds of 12g buckshot
500rnds of 9mm
60rnds of .303
(I vacuum pack ammo now, I figured it corrodes eventually and I've got enough for my grand kids so better safe than sorry) 

It's worth noting I had all this stuff months ago and finally got around to packing it today, and amid the chaos of supermarket shelves being cleaned out by unprepared panic buyers my mother in law phones my wife just for a chat and a big whinge about how she's worried about the bank going bust and losing her term deposit and on speaker phone, when she is informed of my activities she laughs at me and says "oh you're a doomsday prepper, that's funny."
I replied "Hey Julie, you know what's funny when you're starving?"
She shoots back "What?"
I say "Nothing. Absolutely nothing."
Awkward silence followed.

TGS


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Transferring my 145g Prepper E-library to the six 64g thumb drives I bought the other day. One set of 3 drives will go into the BOB, the other into a faraday cage.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Transferring my 145g Prepper E-library to the six 64g thumb drives I bought the other day. One set of 3 drives will go into the BOB, the other into a faraday cage.


What books do you have in your prepper e-library?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> What books do you have in your prepper e-library?


https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...ate-prepper-e-library-thread.html#post1874757


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Just on a lark, headed over to the local Craigslist. Scored five 14-gallon plastic barrels for a ten-spot. Just need to clean 'em up.


----------



## KUSA

I rolled a few hundred Covid-19 survival rounds today.

60 gr Hornady V-max propelled by 25.8 grains of Ramshot Tac.


----------



## paulag1955

More repackaging. 

Trying yet another sourdough starter. Not sure why I'm having so much trouble. I did make awesome sourdough biscuits today, though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> More repackaging. ..........


You may hate it now, but when things go south you'll be damned glad you spent the time.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> You may hate it now, but when things go south you'll be damned glad you spent the time.


That's what I keep telling myself. And my husband when he looks at me like I'm a crazy woman!


----------



## charito

It's getting scary, folks. We went to do the groceries yesterday - depending on where you go, you see a lot of shelves empty (canned soup, beans, oats, pancake mixes - survival stuff!) Some fresh meat like chicken, are rationed here. The floor stocker told me that they've been waiting for deliveries since Thursday! Who knows why the delays.

Anyway, I got some of the only kind of canned beans left. Another big jar of peanutbutter/soda crackers, more bread to replenish what's been used, sausages/hotdogs, ground beef. Also more hand soap.

I re-organized the freezer to be able to put more in it. Checked the oatmeal stockpile for bugs (looking good).


----------



## Chiefster23

@charito. What state are you located in? Here in PA grocery stores are pretty well stocked and chicken is available depending on time of day you hit the stores.


----------



## Smitty901

Some range time. Friend that lives in Milwaukee is coming out . Bring his firearms he get little chance to use . Range time will do him some good. And from my point of view it won't hurt me either. Range time is almost always good.


----------



## Chiefster23

Purchased fertilizer, lime, roundup, potting soil , and seed potatoes.


----------



## charito

Chiefster23 said:


> @charito. What state are you located in? Here in PA grocery stores are pretty well stocked and chicken is available depending on time of day you hit the stores.


Hi there. I'm in Canada (Ontario).

I went out again today to WalMart. The meat section is now stocked (I guess deliveries came sometime yesterday or last night).
Apparently, I misunderstood the sign yesterday (seeing empty shelves to boot!). It's chicken which is on sale that is limited.

I was also able to get 1 disinfectant wipe and a lysol all-purpose spray (limited to 1 per customer). I can't find any alcohol.

I got more Heinz beans (there's not much left). The store that's been waiting for deliveries since Thursday is called, Freshco.


----------



## Chiefster23

Ahh, I see. From some of your posted recipes, I thought maybe Hawaii. I can understand shortages in Hawaii due to the long supply chain. Your recipes look interesting.


----------



## Michael_Js

Thank you all! 

We also have a range on the property - only 65 yards though, so we practice every now and then, as do all of our neighbors on their property...

My wife uses these targets: (Yes, my balding head on top):
View attachment 104645


What a .308 can do to AR500 steel:
View attachment 104647


It's home, and we are constantly working on improvements:
View attachment 104649


Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## KUSA

It’s amazing to me what a 308 will damage. 1/2 inch mild steel at 200 yards gets holes blown clean through.

I wonder what it would do to a car.


----------



## SOCOM42

Working on the wiring of my phone system.

Cable TV and phone system went out yesterday, have a Spectrum tech coming @ three tomorrow.

The local TV channels are still there, the internet is working and both of these come off the same feed line.

Have to put blankets over 40+ cubic feet of ammunition that he will have to step on top of.

I already removed all the food that was semi hiding it, that in itself was a pain, sure as hell not moving the ammo.

Those 20 MM cans weigh over a 100 pounds each.


----------



## SOCOM42

KUSA said:


> It's amazing to me what a 308 will damage. 1/2 inch mild steel at 200 yards gets holes blown clean through.
> 
> I wonder what it would do to a car.


Depends where it is hit and the type of bullet it is.

Car doors, right through both sides with windows up using M80.

With them down it may not make it through both sides.

Will go through a fender and destroy the engine, breaking up two layers of a block wall..


----------



## Slippy

This is AR 500 Steel 1/2" Thick and most of the marks were made with Federal Ammunition American Eagle 7.62X51 149 Grain FMJ XM80CL

Make sure you are buying your Abrasion Resistant Steel Targets from a reputable dealer.

View attachment 104655


----------



## Slippy

Dang, it'd be nice to be able to shoot, but I lost my range in the great boating accident of '07...:vs_lol:

View attachment 104657


----------



## paulag1955

Making more sauerkraut and yogurt. I may have figured out why my sourdough starter keeps dying; keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Smitty901

We went on the range at 1000 finished at 1600. My friend brought with him some weapons he has never fired. A 1991 Ruger 10/22 dealer exclusive model 1132 still in the box as it was taken home in 1991. A new XD 9mm new Ruger 22/45 MK3 and a 22 lr/.22 mag Heritage . None of them are new unfired anymore. I must say I liked the XD. And the 1132 had a cool look to it all shot well. Of course we had to drag some of my stuff out there also.


----------



## csi-tech

4 new rechargeable batteries for my Uniden GMRS long range radios. On the way already.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

The entire state has been under a shelter in place order for almost a week now. We started the same a week before that. Spent today reorganizing the garage and moved some of the semi-perishables from deep storage to the garage. The wife, kids and I (all home schooled now) quit whatever we are doing at around 3:00 p.m each day and have a family soccer game. Great excercise and a nice break from the more mundane tasks.


----------



## Chiefster23

After some motivation from another member here, I loaded a few 60 grain Hornady V-MAX bullets in 5.56. Going to the range today to measure velocity and accuracy. If everything checks out I will load up a bunch in preparation for the coming zombie pandemic apocalypse.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> Dang, it'd be nice to be able to shoot, but I lost my range in the great boating accident of '07...:vs_lol:
> 
> View attachment 104657


Hey @Slippy, if that is what surrounds your location, like mine is, you need some 30 cal to defend it at a distance, preferably AP.


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey @Slippy, if that is what surrounds your location, like mine is, you need some 30 cal to defend it at a distance, preferably AP.


 Stand off range works.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The current COVID-19/caronavirus/whoohong flu/whateverthehelltheywannacallit situation showed me I was under-prepared for water storage. So last weekend I got online and ordered 3 Aquapods. UPS just dropped 'em off.

View attachment 104737


Ordered 'em directly from the manufacturer... $35 each shipped. Not surprisingly, there's some ebay listings that are getting out of hand.

View attachment 104741


----------



## Kauboy

With flour in short supply around here, we've been looking for alternatives that will allow us to keep our stored away wheat berries from being needed just yet. The wife found a post from someone who used a food processor to make flour from rolled oats. Makes sense to me. No need to "grind" when the kernel has already been cracked.
So, I picked up some more "quick oats" in those tall cylinder containers.
Figure we'll use the readily available stuff first, and move on to the stored away stuff after.


----------



## paulag1955

Kauboy said:


> With flour in short supply around here, we've been looking for alternatives that will allow us to keep our stored away wheat berries from being needed just yet. The wife found a post from someone who used a food processor to make flour from rolled oats. Makes sense to me. No need to "grind" when the kernel has already been cracked.
> So, I picked up some more "quick oats" in those tall cylinder containers.
> Figure we'll use the readily available stuff first, and move on to the stored away stuff after.


What are you going to use it for? It's not a good substitute for wheat flour in baking.


----------



## Kauboy

paulag1955 said:


> What are you going to use it for? It's not a good substitute for wheat flour in baking.


Full substitute, no, but filler, yes!
From what I've read, oat flour has less gluten, so you only want to use 1/4 - 1/3 oat four in the recipe. That means I'd only be using 66% - 75% of my white flour. I'm sure there will be some experimenting involved.
I have about 5 bags of white flour left, and this can extend that even farther.

If you have other baked good recipes that are good with oats, I'd like to try them.


----------



## paulag1955

Kauboy said:


> Full substitute, no, but filler, yes!
> From what I've read, oat flour has less gluten, so you only want to use 1/4 - 1/3 oat four in the recipe. That means I'd only be using 66% - 75% of my white flour. I'm sure there will be some experimenting involved.
> I have about 5 bags of white flour left, and this can extend that even farther.
> 
> If you have other baked good recipes that are good with oats, I'd like to try them.


Oats have zero gluten so you're going to get baked goods that are don't rise as well and are denser than if you were using 100% oat flour. I wouldn't replace any more than 25% of the wheat flour in a recipe. You might be able to use more in cookies, if you like a chewier texture.


----------



## Kauboy

paulag1955 said:


> Oats have zero gluten so you're going to get baked goods that are don't rise as well and are denser than if you were using 100% oat flour. I wouldn't replace any more than 25% of the wheat flour in a recipe. You might be able to use more in cookies, if you like a chewier texture.


Well, it can't be said that oats have "zero" gluten without discussing what one means by "gluten".
Oats absolutely have a gluten protein, just not the same one found in wheat. (source: https://ceres.co.nz/blog/no-oats-are-not-gluten-free-heres-why/)
How this applies to folks with intolerance, I'm not as interested in... (my apologies to you celiac folks)
How it applies to the characteristics of baked items, *that* piques my interest.

Have you used oat flour in place of white flour for anything to see how it compares? Does it work differently, or just rise differently due to being less elastic?


----------



## paulag1955

Kauboy said:


> Well, it can't be said that oats have "zero" gluten without discussing what one means by "gluten".
> Oats absolutely have a gluten protein, just not the same one found in wheat. (source: https://ceres.co.nz/blog/no-oats-are-not-gluten-free-heres-why/)
> How this applies to folks with intolerance, I'm not as interested in... (my apologies to you celiac folks)
> How it applies to the characteristics of baked items, *that* piques my interest.
> 
> Have you used oat flour in place of white flour for anything to see how it compares? Does it work differently, or just rise differently due to being less elastic?


I've tried it but it's been years and years. Everything was just...denser/heavier/doesn't hold together as well. If you were to try baking something with 100% oat flour, it would be very dense and crumbly (don't ask me how I know).

And, yes, I admit to using "gluten" interchangeably with "wheat gluten." My daughter has celiac but fortunately she's not sensitive to the gluten in oats.


----------



## csi-tech

So last night I ordered a handheld CB radio, a shortwave/AM/FM radio and requested my GMRS/FRS license. I think it a good idea to listen whilst I sit here doing nothing.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13

Me and the hubby cleaned our weapons yesterday. I went out today and got myself a couple coloring books and a few other things to keep me entertained while I’m on lockdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie

1. Ordered my wigglers Should be here early next week!

2. Cut up a bunch of produce scraps (their food) and stuck it in the freezer.

3. Now I've got to get my daughter to drill holes in a storage tote lid --that's gonna become my worm farm.

4. Got a bag of potting soil and newspaper in the ready.

I'm so pumped to start my garden this year. We had a lot of construction going on over the winter at Casa Annie's and my yard is just one big mess of dirt. Almost everything's gonna be from scratch. I've got a big patch of yard facing South over to the side of the house, full on sun and that's where it'll all begin.

Next, I need to get a big wire fence put up to keep the wildlife out.


----------



## paulag1955

Today I'm making bread using my sourdough starter!!!


----------



## SOCOM42

Loaded the mags like I said I would.

Oiled the 2 AK's that are at the ready.

Oiled the outside of many loaded FAL and Galil 308 mags.

The new loaded AK mags went into ammo cans after lightly wiping down the outside with PL Special.

Have plenty in carriers as it is, so into the cans.


----------



## SOCOM42

@Annie, what are you going to use the newspaper for with the worms?


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> @Annie, what are you going to use the newspaper for with the worms?


To soak up the "worm tea" at the bottom of the container. Some people put holes in the base to drain it, and granted this is my first time worm farming so we'll see how it goes. But my understanding is that if you put holes in the bottom of the container, you can lose worms that way. I think I'll just make sure it doesn't get too wet in there and change the paper out as needed.


----------



## SOCOM42

Annie said:


> To soak up the "worm tea" at the bottom of the container. Some people put holes in the base to drain it, and granted this is my first time worm farming so we'll see how it goes. But my understanding is that if you put holes in the bottom of the container, you can lose worms that way. I think I'll just make sure it doesn't get too wet in there and change the paper out as needed.


Get some window screening from a Home Depot or equal to fit the bottom of the tubs.

They won't get through that stuff and most of it now is plastic.

They will eat the wet paper, but cannot digest it and it will kill them.

Ask me how I know.

Using two similar tubs,

you can perforate one and put an inch of cat litter in the bottom one, you will be all set then.

Just change out the cat litter.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Today I got done quite a bit of “prepper” work. I mounted an 870 on the inside of my closet above the doorway for easy access. Also, I recently drained all of my 500 gallon fuel tanks and moved them. The gas tank had about 200 gallons of two year old fuel in it. It smells terrible but hasn’t seemed to affect my older vehicles much. I try and blend it with a 1/2 tank of fresh fuel. Anyway, I drained the fuel into 55 gallon barrels before moving the tank. I’ve been using a siphon hose but it is too short to get the last 30 gallons. So I bit the bullet and ordered a fill-rite barrel hand pump. It works great.


----------



## Annie

SOCOM42 said:


> Get some window screening from a Home Depot or equal to fit the bottom of the tubs.
> 
> They won't get through that stuff and most of it now is plastic.
> 
> They will eat the wet paper, but cannot digest it and it will kill them.
> 
> Ask me how I know.
> 
> Using two similar tubs,
> 
> you can perforate one and put an inch of cat litter in the bottom one, you will be all set then.
> 
> Just change out the cat litter.


They arrived early, so I think I'll go with the two tub method. Great idea! ETA: going to check to see if we have spare screening lying around.


----------



## paulag1955

My sourdough bread baking experiment was a dismal failure. The bread didn't rise. Eventually I baked it anyway and what I ended up with was edible but bland and very dense and heavy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two deliveries this morning:

1 was an order for several boxes of ReadyHour meals, plus two single packs for testing

View attachment 104769


The other for a set of 30 metal self-adhesive strips for sealing the lids of my DIY garbage-can faraday cages.

View attachment 104771


----------



## PAPrepper

Bought some 12GA.


----------



## KUSA

Back Pack Hack said:


> Two deliveries this morning:
> 
> 1 was an order for several boxes of ReadyHour meals, plus two single packs for testing
> 
> View attachment 104769
> 
> 
> The other for a set of 30 metal self-adhesive strips for sealing the lids of my DIY garbage-can faraday cages.
> 
> View attachment 104771


What are you gonna put in the cage?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

KUSA said:


> What are you gonna put in the cage?


Electronics.

Radios. Chargers. Meters. Lithium batteries.


----------



## KUSA

Back Pack Hack said:


> Electronics.
> 
> Radios. Chargers. Meters. Lithium batteries.


I'd like to see a picture of that cage if you don't mind showing it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Annie

KUSA said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that cage if you don't mind showing it. Sounds interesting.


Me too. Hubs just picked up two more galvanized aluminum trash cans for me this weekend. I use them mostly for things I want to be good and rodent proof, but the thought of a faraday cage is a very good one.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

KUSA said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that cage if you don't mind showing it. Sounds interesting.


Pictures are so........... 2005.

How 'bout a video?






I have one using a 30-gallon can I keep my entire BOB in. This way, I don't have to protect the electronics in the bag protected individually. Pull off the lid, grab the bag and away I go.


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pictures are so........... 2005.
> 
> How 'bout a video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one using a 30-gallon can I keep my entire BOB in. This way, I don't have to protect the electronics in the bag protected individually. Pull off the lid, grab the bag and away I go.


Just a question. I've seen on other videos that one way to test these to make sure they do what they are intended to do is to put a cell phone inside and dial the number from another cell phone. It should not ring.
Another way is to put a transistor radio playing inside and as soon as the lid is closed, the radio should quit playing.

Fact or fiction?

Have you tried either?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> Just a question. I've seen on other videos that one way to test these to make sure they do what they are intended to do is to put a cell phone inside and dial the number from another cell phone. It should not ring.
> Another way is to put a transistor radio playing inside and as soon as the lid is closed, the radio should quit playing.
> 
> Fact or fiction?
> 
> Have you tried either?


Cell phones... radios.... CBs..... everyone claims that if it doesn't work inside, it's a faraday cage.

Problem is, all these items work on a different frequency. And the signal strength is far less than an actual EMP (or CME or GRB) is. In addition, EMPs can occur over a wide band of frequencies. So while an enclosure might be good for a certain frequency, it may not be so good at other frequencies.

Think of it this way: Do you have a microwave? When it's running, can you see inside of it? Why, of course.... there's a light bulb in there lighting up your leftover pizza! But the microwaves are contained inside the case, right? Well, microwaves and visible light are both components of the electromagnetic spectrum. One is stopped by the lattice you see in the door, and the other is not. So one frequency (the microwaves) is stopped, but the light from the light bulb (visible light) is not.

Same principle applies to those who claim using a cell phone or a AM/FM radio inside an ammo can or an old microwave or an all-metal cooler. Yes, certain frequencies might not penetrate the enclosure, but others may very well.... just like using your microwave. And the amplitude of the frequency emitting from the cell tower or radio station may not be strong enough to get inside, the force behind a dirty bomb could well be.

So it's a fool's game to trust your electronics to a simple test.


----------



## Robie

This is the chap I've listened to most frequently.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> This is the chap I've listened to most frequently.


Get his book. Well worth the $.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Pictures are so........... 2005.
> 
> How 'bout a video?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one using a 30-gallon can I keep my entire BOB in. This way, I don't have to protect the electronics in the bag protected individually. Pull off the lid, grab the bag and away I go.


Great video, thanks.


----------



## Chiefster23

Started my tomato, broccoli, cauliflower, and hot pepper plant seeds. Our weather here is way too warm for being this early. All the fruit trees are starting to bud and I’m afraid they will blossom early again and then we’ll get a frost killing the fruit production. This seems to be a regular occurrence now every year.


----------



## paraquack

For the people out there with the garbage can Faraday cage. What happens if our enemy decides to repeat their attack a few days later. Do you have spare electronics as back up?


----------



## Chiefster23

Everything I’ve read said to expect just such a second delayed attack. So don’t get your back-up goodies out if the can too soon. How long should we wait? Who knows.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Filled up the War Wagon. Party like it's 1989! Whoo hoo!

View attachment 104873


----------



## SOCOM42

Sealed the primers on 150 rounds of 45 ACP.

Loaded some more mags for the Thompson with the above.

Dug out some ratholed guns and cleaned and oiled them, then put them back to bed.


----------



## csi-tech

Last night I ordered a collapsible SB Tactical brace for my new Sig MPX K. I just got in 3 boxes of Ranger Bonded 9mm JHP. for the three magazines.I also ordered a Beofang radio to try and monitor ham frequencies. Don't worry everybody! I'm supporting the economy all by myself


----------



## paulag1955

Organizing like a crazy woman. Had the opportunity to donate some muslin to someone I know who's making charity masks and I passed along some sourdough starter to her as well. I left the fabric and starter on my porch and she picked it up. No contact. No contact is wearing on me and I'm an introvert. I can't even imagine how extroverts are coping.


----------



## Cthulhu 669

You can get them online from all kinds of vendors. There is a store near my house that sells all kinds of breeds of Papaver Somniferum ( the opium poppy) by the quarter pound, half pound, and pound. I mostly grow Lauren's Grape, a high potency strain, along with Hungarian Reibeners ( pronunced rye beeners ), Peshwars from India, and Izmir from Ahghanistan ( Izmir is a high potency, quickly maturing breed that gives you an extra harvest per grow season, it's what most Afghan heroin is made from ). You have to "winter" the seeds by keeping them in the freezer for a couple weeks or a month. It tricks the seeds into thinking winter has passed so they can sprout and grow.

Edit; This was in response to the person that asked how I get opium poppy seeds


----------



## Chiefster23

Today I ordered some Jerusalem Artichokes for planting as a possible food source. I’ve never even seen one but they are supposed to grow like weeds and taste like potatoes. I have a steep hillside I can’t really mow so that area will be planted with these artichokes and pumpkins. I also ordered a hardy fig tree that can withstand our winters and is supposed to fruit by the second year. I had planned to grow fewer vegetable plants this year. I’m considering rethinking that plan in view of the shit storm our country is experiencing..


----------



## paulag1955

Cthulhu 669 said:


> You can get them online from all kinds of vendors. There is a store near my house that sells all kinds of breeds of Papaver Somniferum ( the opium poppy) by the quarter pound, half pound, and pound. I mostly grow Lauren's Grape, a high potency strain, along with Hungarian Reibeners ( pronunced rye beeners ), Peshwars from India, and Izmir from Ahghanistan ( Izmir is a high potency, quickly maturing breed that gives you an extra harvest per grow season, it's what most Afghan heroin is made from ). You have to "winter" the seeds by keeping them in the freezer for a couple weeks or a month. It tricks the seeds into thinking winter has passed so they can sprout and grow.
> 
> Edit; This was in response to the person that asked how I get opium poppy seeds


That was probably me. It's illegal to grow papaver sonmiferum in the U.S. so I was surprised that you could buy the seeds.


----------



## paulag1955

I offered sourdough starter on the neighborhood email list. Out of roughly a hundred houses, only two takers.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I offered sourdough starter on the neighborhood email list. Out of roughly a hundred houses, only two takers.


Maybe that means you have 98 other preppers in your neighborhood that practice good commsec. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Maybe that means you have 98 other preppers in your neighborhood that practice good commsec. :tango_face_wink:


The two who accepted are probably the most likely to have extra anything on hand. Most of my neighbors are pussy-hat-wearing progressives or, if not that, entirely helpless. The young man next door, who is in his mid-30s, pays someone to come blow the leaves off his roof. How helpless is that? A tree fell right down our property line, but just on his side of it and he just left it there until his wife's parents came to visit and he and his father-in-law worked on cutting it up. But the father-in-law did most of the cutting; not sure our neighbor could have done it himself.


----------



## rim

Bought some facemasks and inserts, along with more noodles and beans.


----------



## Deebo

Purchased 50 pounds of split pinto beans, these were considered "not perfect" because they weren't whole, for 20 Dollars.
Had my son vacuum seal about half of them, in family sized servings, with a small zip-lock bag of salt in each one. Cooked a huge batch in the instant pot, and they were AMAZING.
This is in the pantry, with the 50 pounds of 2020 rice, that was split up and vacuum sealed also. Found several bags of the 2017 rice, and put them to the front.
Also vacuum sealed one 5 pound bag of AP Flour(8 dollars I think), and split a pancake mix(2 dollars) one pound bag into two vac bags. My son was a busy little sealer.


----------



## paulag1955

I have the idea to make some face masks with 1800 count microfiber fabric sandwiched between two layers of cotton. I may need to order sheets to get the fabric.


----------



## Slippy

This morning I was enjoying my daily constitutional and heard the dogs going crazy outside. I yelled for a situational report from Mrs Slippy and she assured me that the dogs were just chasing deer or elephants or whatever the hell it is they chase.

BUTT, as I completed my constitutional clean-up I realized that the closest defense firearm was at least 4 long paces away! :vs_whistle:What if I or Mrs S had been alone doing what we do in this particular part of the bathroom and some Ne'er-Do-Well just released from some jail in NYC or Cali decided to encroach upon the peaceful inhabitants of Slippy Lodge, intent on doing harm? (Stupid as that may sound! :vs_laugh

So, I immediately made a quick trip to one of my secret safes and removed a Stevens Single Shot Shottie and added an Uncle Mike's Sleeve with 6 rounds to the already loaded Stevens. It now sits perched in the corner next to the Kohler Cimmaron Model K-3828! :vs_wave:


----------



## MountainGirl

@Slippy ...tried to read your post but couldn't get past the part where you have toilet paper...


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> @Slippy ...tried to read your post but couldn't get past the part where you have toilet paper...


WHOA! Wait a Gawl Dang Minute! People don't have TOILET PAPER? W. T. FARK?

View attachment 105079


View attachment 105083


View attachment 105081


:tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl

Quick! Delete those pice before the govt comes and confiscates! 
Then again, their need is greater cause there is nothing more full of* ####* then they are!!


----------



## Slippy

MountainGirl said:


> Quick! Delete those pice before the govt comes and confiscates!
> Then again, their need is greater cause there is nothing more full of* ####* then they are!!


MOLON LABE! MOLON FARKIN LABE...

:vs_smile:


----------



## AquaHull

I hear banjo, this small town is just down the road apiece.

It's very "Spartan" .


----------



## SOCOM42

@AquaHull, where have you been hiding for the last 8 months???

Glad to see you back, did you forget about us??


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doing a bunch of piddly little stuff today. Got the sewing machine out and fixed some of my duds. Rounded up all the boxes of masks I've squirreled away and brought them to the forefront of my storage area. Did a final rinse of my 15-gallon water jugs and set 'em out on the deck to dry out and (hopefully) let some of the contaminants outgas.


----------



## paulag1955

The microfiber sheets I ordered to cut up for the middle layer of my masks are due to arrive sometime today. Whenever that happens, I'm going to be making masks.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I’ve been doing some long term planning in case this event ends up leading to a global depression. ( Which I think is a very realistic possibility.) With that in mind, I picked up 4 dozen chicks to increase the flock size of my poultry, I ordered 18 fruit trees to augment my small orchard, and I bought a S&W 317 kit gun for my daughter. It is a 3” .22 caliber revolver. Anyway, I hope this finds you all safe and secure.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Put one of these on one of my downspouts.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Put one of these on one of my downspouts.


What is it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> What is it?


Rainwater diverter.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Rainwater diverter.


So does it go at the bottom? Does the rectangular part at the top fit over the downspout? How do you foresee using that?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> So does it go at the bottom? Does the rectangular part at the top fit over the downspout? How do you foresee using that?


It's basically a strainer that lets water and debris pass straight through and diverts some filtered water to the hose-threaded fitting. Attach a standard garden hose and run it into a water jug. It's going to be non-potable as it's coming from a shingled roof. Bird and small critter poop, dead bugs, rotting leaves and twigs, plus any leaching chemicals from the roof material makes it undrinkable. But it still can be filtered and used for washing, flushing toilets, etc.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's basically a strainer that lets water and debris pass straight through and diverts some filtered water to the hose-threaded fitting. Attach a standard garden hose and run it into a water jug. It's going to be non-potable as it's coming from a shingled roof. Bird and small critter poop, dead bugs, rotting leaves and twigs, plus any leaching chemicals from the roof material makes it undrinkable. But it still can be filtered and used for washing, flushing toilets, etc.


Would running it through a Berkey-type filter make it potable?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Would running it through a Berkey-type filter make it potable?


Leached chemicals will be liquid and most likely pass right through it.

Lacking any other water source, if I can filter and sterilize it (boil it, bleach it, SODIS, distillation etc), then I'd drink it. But that would be a last resort.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Leached chemicals will be liquid and most likely pass right through it.
> 
> Lacking any other water source, if I can filter and sterilize it (boil it, bleach it, SODIS, distillation etc), then I'd drink it. But that would be a last resort.


This article on the Berkey website seems unacceptably vague.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> This article on the Berkey website seems unacceptably vague.


Even if a Berkey makes it potable it's 1. expensive and 2. non-renewable. Filters cost a lot, and are one-shot deals.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Even if a Berkey makes it potable it's 1. expensive and 2. non-renewable. Filters cost a lot, and are one-shot deals.


That's why I bought an Alexapure; the filters last longer, cost the same, and you don't need an add-on filter to remove arsenic and fluoride. Now if only it would get here.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finally got around to putting the EMI shields in my faraday cages.

View attachment 105187


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Keeping the War Wagon topped off is easy and fun, now that gas prices are dropping like a rock.

View attachment 105209


----------



## paulag1955

Lowest price here for regular unleaded is $2.35.


----------



## TenMileHunter

I bought $150 of supplies so I wouldn’t have to dip into my stash.
TMH


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Lowest price here for regular unleaded is $2.35.


People's Republik of Kommifornia?


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> People's Republik of Kommifornia?


Washington. Second highest gas tax in the nation.


----------



## Chipper

Down to a $1.25 with cash discount in WI. Diesel is still 2.19 for some reason??


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chipper said:


> Down to a $1.25 with cash discount in WI. Diesel is still 2.19 for some reason??


Same for me. I filled at 1.169, diesel was 2.159.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up 18 fruit trees for a small orchard I’ve been planning out. Will do all the underground irrigation over the next few weeks, then fence it off so the deer can’t get to them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OK, not really a prep, but if the cats ain't happy, I'm not happy.

Took the time to replace the rope on the cat tower's scratching post. My little fuzzbutts finally tore the original rope in two and it started to unravel.

View attachment 105225


I set the rope and all the required tools on the floor next to it two weeks ago and told the cats if they wanted it replaced, they'd have to do it themselves. I guess they're just too lazy and would rather sleep all day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to WallyWorld tonight to spend my allowance. Purchased a pair of both Outdoor Products Venture 17-l day packs and Gerber Freeman Guide knives.

View attachment 105239


Why? I wanted the packs to be a secondary option to my current 50l GHBs. My GHBs are designed to be more of a 24-48 hour pack. If I'm having to beat feet home, and it's only a 10-mile or shorter trip, I thought it would be nice to have a smaller pack and transfer only the necessary gear for such a short distance into a smaller pack. So instead of taking a small amount of gear in a 50l pack, I can use this smaller pack instead. It ticked all the boxes: Small and light: Inexpensive ($15): Padded shoulder straps: Pockets for water bottles: Hydration bladder compatible: Admin pouch: Folds flat for minimal storage space in the vehicle: Also- comes in gray as shown in the pix.

The Gerber knives? Again: Small and light, and inexpensive.

OK, I know some of you are going to harp on my penny-pinching. But here's the deal: I'm more likely to use my BOB than I will be GHBs. Towards that end, I'll put my money into top-shelf gear for the BOB. If it ever is deployed, it could be for the long haul. GHB?: One day, maybe two, tops. After that, I'm either at my destination or dead. So why spend $600 on two knives and $400 on two packs? I ain't fantastically wealthy, so I gotta make some compromises in the budget somewhere. My GHBs are rife with such examples. One is the stove in them... a $12 Etekcity in each as opposed to the $60 Snowpeak that's in my BOB.


----------



## Elvis

Had the propane tank topped off and filled all fuel cans last week. We always maintain a bit of spare fuel but thought it was time to top off.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

That’s a good idea Back Pack Hack. One thing I put in all of my vehicle packs is one of those small tennis ball sized day packs. That way I can divy up the contents of my pack if my wife or one of my kids are with me and we have to foot travel.


----------



## Maint1517

Just ordered a Fenix E12 light. Should be arriving next week.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

With the rain coming in last night, I had a chance to try out the rainwater diverter I had installed on my downspout. I set everything up after a couple hours of rain (to clear out the gutters and 'wash' off the roof). I then ran to the store for a quick resupply of a couple things. In just 20 minutes of a light rain (I'd guess ¼"), I had about 7 gallons in the container.

Poured some into a 2-gallon bucket to see what it would take to clean it up.

View attachment 105297


Trying aluminum sulfate first.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Whipped up a big batch of cookie dough and fired up the oven.

View attachment 105303


No, not a prep. I just wanted to make everyone jealous..... :devil:


----------



## Amelia

Just wanted to say that I loved this thread before I joined the forum! It gave me a lot of great ideas on little things to do every day. My prep of today is beginning communications with our inner circle on what our plan is if things go poorly. I think it's a really appropriate time to start conversations on preparedness groups (MAGs?) whatever the proper term is... because people are more open to that sort of thinking right now. Stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## Smitty901

Amelia said:


> Just wanted to say that I loved this thread before I joined the forum! It gave me a lot of great ideas on little things to do every day. My prep of today is beginning communications with our inner circle on what our plan is if things go poorly. I think it's a really appropriate time to start conversations on preparedness groups (MAGs?) whatever the proper term is... because people are more open to that sort of thinking right now. Stay safe out there everyone!


 I think a lot of people got a wake up call. Lot of husband and wife's sitting across from each other not says a word about it. One is thinking I told you so. One is thinking the other was right. Yesterday is over time to move on and do the best you can forward.


----------



## bigwheel

Well in my quest to barter cigarettes when the end times come..I have been trying to perfect my Marlboro Light 100s. This new computerized machine can stuff em right and must admit I nailed the flavor essence using a blend of tobaccos. My Tester thought they were too strong till I puts a white filter on it...and told her it was the latest trend in Paris and now she likes em Ok. Its time to start building up stock for when the flu bug thing is over. 
View attachment 105315


----------



## paulag1955

We took these for a test drive. They worked great but we think they need a better controller, if anyone has any suggestions.

View attachment 105321


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> ......... we think they need a better controller, if anyone has any suggestions.


What do you have now?


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> What do you have now?


The panels came in a kit from Harbor Freight. The controller was included, but it seems kind of...cheap and the manual is truly awful. It took us "quite some time" to figure out how to charge my phone.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> The panels came in a kit from Harbor Freight. The controller was included, but it seems kind of...cheap and the manual is truly awful. It took us "quite some time" to figure out how to charge my phone.


It's probably a cheap $12 PWM charger. Upgrade to an MPPT.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's probably a cheap $12 PWM charger. Upgrade to an MPPT.


How much should I expect to pay for a good one?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> How much should I expect to pay for a good one?


Cheap ones start at 50 bucks.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Cheap ones start at 50 bucks.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Amelia

Today I wrote up the draft for goals, FAQs, membership requirements, etc. for our potential group. Whew...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Amelia said:


> Today I wrote up the draft for goals, FAQs, membership requirements, etc. for our potential group. Whew...


I've been trying to get one off the ground since last summer. I've set up dates, let everyone know and all I get is excuses like, "Oh, I forgot.... that's they day my daughter's getting married. She's been planning the wedding for 2 years" or, "I can't. I clean the lint out of my navel that day."

I gave up.


----------



## bigwheel

Cant think of any group I would want to be a member of that would have low enough standards to let me join. Its just not right.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

You might be running afoul with the local constabulary establishing a prepper group. Some will call it a militia (illegal in some places, unconstitutional as the law is though), or a hate group.... And establishing membership, charging dues, maintaining records might even garner the attention of the Feds.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Keepin' the War Wagon topped off!

View attachment 105353


----------



## whoppo

Nothing new here... just enjoying the benefits of a preparedness mindset for the past couple of decades.
So far, we've wanted for nothing and have shipped some supplies to friends and family in locations where staple supplies are only a memory.
Fortunate that both my wife and I can work from home... with no financial interruptions, we're able to share some funds with those who are not so lucky.

14 months from retirement... wonder if I can make a case to WFH until then without extending the whole lock-down crap.

Stay safe all.


----------



## jimcosta

*@Amelia* RE: "Today I wrote up the draft for goals, FAQs, membership requirements, etc. for our potential group. Whew..."

May I assist you in forming your group?
*
Consider these articles I wrote in forming groups at this link: Systematic Approach To Group Survival*
*
Membership	*

Page/Panel
..2 ...16... Finding & Admitting Members.
..4 ...25... Finding Members With The Internet.
..5 ...34... Contingency Membership Scholarship
..2 ...19... Travel To Retreat.
..3 ...20... Overflow and Uninvited Guests.
..2 ...17... Organizational Behavior.
..4 ...31... Training After Activation
..4 ...23... Low Food Supplies & Uninvited Guests.
..5 ...35... Non-Zero Sum Total
..5 ...37... Proposal Method For Keeping The Peace.
..6 ...42... Merging Groups.
..7 .. 56. Admitting Last Minute Panic Members.

*My suggestion:* Start with Panels 16, 25, 34, as well as Page 4, Panel 28.(Rice Insurance)

If you wish you can contact me by private email at [email protected] for support and assistance. Happy Hunting!

*P. S. * Getting the first person interested is the hardest part. Congratulations. It is great to see someone begin to organize and help others (as well as yourself). More of this is needed.

Looks like you are off to a great start: You can't create it unless you can envision it. Way to go!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got to talking with a prepper friend yesterday about water collection. I commented about being able to grab potable water from the house's plumbing when I had an idea; tap off the cold supply of the washing machine. So I went shopping this morning and picked up a Y fitting, a couple braided hoses and a shut-off valve. 

I'll take the supply hoses off the washer, spin on the Y fitting on the cold side, then reattach the hoses (I need to take the hot off so I can spin the fitting on). Then take one of the two new hoses at attach it to the Y, drape it over the top of the washer and install the shut-off. How I'm got, basically, a hose outlet in the laundry room. I can use the second new supply hose to direct the water into whatever container I'm filling up.


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> Got to talking with a prepper friend yesterday about water collection. I commented about being able to grab potable water from the house's plumbing when I had an idea; tap off the cold supply of the washing machine. So I went shopping this morning and picked up a Y fitting, a couple braided hoses and a shut-off valve.
> 
> I'll take the supply hoses off the washer, spin on the Y fitting on the cold side, then reattach the hoses (I need to take the hot off so I can spin the fitting on). Then take one of the two new hoses at attach it to the Y, drape it over the top of the washer and install the shut-off. How I'm got, basically, a hose outlet in the laundry room. I can use the second new supply hose to direct the water into whatever container I'm filling up.


Can you use the drain on the hot water heater? It'll be relatively cool.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Can you use the drain on the hot water heater? It'll be relatively cool.


Not very convenient due to the placement of the heater. Plus the purpose of the drain is to get rid of the crud that builds up on the bottom... would take quite a bit of flushing out.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Put in another few hours of work on my raised garden beds. Planting starts this week! Need to get the rabbit fencing up now.


----------



## Slippy

Organized a couple of buckets that I had in my basement shop that contained Lag Bolts, Lag Screws, Nuts, Washers etc. Decided I was in good shape with those items.

Then I took a look at my Exterior Wood Screws Inventory and noticed that I was extremely low on 2", 3" and 4" Exterior Wood Screws.

Will make a run to the hardware store tomorrow and get inventory back up to a decent level for Exterior Wood Screws.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Slippy said:


> Organized a couple of buckets that I had in my basement shop that contained Lag Bolts, Lag Screws, Nuts, Washers etc. Decided I was in good shape with those items.
> 
> Then I took a look at my Exterior Wood Screws Inventory and noticed that I was extremely low on 2", 3" and 4" Exterior Wood Screws.
> 
> Will make a run to the hardware store tomorrow and get inventory back up to a decent level for Exterior Wood Screws.


I did the same thing this afternoon. Mostly small electrical parts I've stuck in my pockets at work, then tossed into a bucket when I got home.

View attachment 105383


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got my plumbing project finished as well. Installed the Y on the back of the washer, added a hose to a shut-off.... now I can draw water into any container I want right in the laundry room.

View attachment 105389


View attachment 105391


----------



## Robie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Got to talking with a prepper friend yesterday about water collection. I commented about being able to grab potable water from the house's plumbing when I had an idea; tap off the cold supply of the washing machine. So I went shopping this morning and picked up a Y fitting, a couple braided hoses and a shut-off valve.
> 
> I'll take the supply hoses off the washer, spin on the Y fitting on the cold side, then reattach the hoses (I need to take the hot off so I can spin the fitting on). Then take one of the two new hoses at attach it to the Y, drape it over the top of the washer and install the shut-off. How I'm got, basically, a hose outlet in the laundry room. I can use the second new supply hose to direct the water into whatever container I'm filling up.


I'm missing something as usual.

Why won't a kitchen sink, bathtub, shower or outside spigot work?


----------



## marineimaging

We live in the mountains and our water is from a 600 gallon cistern under the house. We fill it from the town which as a natural water supply and no fluoride or other man-made contaminates. I wanted to add another one but the house was built around the basement with the tank already installed. There is a hatch to the cellar but I found that a 55 gallon barrel will fit down there so I am buying a barrel each payday and filling them with water for a backup.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> I'm missing something as usual.
> 
> Why won't a kitchen sink,


Can only fill small containers.



Robie said:


> bathtub,


Gotta lift full buckets out of it.



Robie said:


> shower


And put 95% of the water down the drain?



Robie said:


> or outside spigot work?


Something called 'winter'..... :barbershop_quartet_

I may need to fill lots of large containers..... fast. Most household faucets have limits to their flows due to plumbing regulations. This won't. And it's inside.... out of view of prying eyes.


----------



## paulag1955

Pickman04 said:


> Got my wife a clothes line put up in case of power outages or grid down situation
> View attachment 105499


Nice. I LOVE line dried towels and sheets.


----------



## paulag1955

I didn't actually do this today, but I received shipments from Be Prepared and My Patriot Supply. The extra storage food is nice, but I'm really excited because I finally got my Alexapure water filter.


----------



## hawgrider

Pickman04 said:


> Got my wife a clothes line put up in case of power outages or grid down situation
> View attachment 105499


Every home had a clothes line when I was growing up.


----------



## Robie

hawgrider said:


> Every home had a clothes line when I was growing up.


Still do...still use it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Found a piece of gear that should have been in one of my GHBs. So I pulled both of them from the vehicles, brought them into the house, and found a few more discrepancies between them. They both were missing a couple pieces of gear I know should have been in them. 

So off on a shopping trip I went, bought new copies of the AWOL gear, and have now re-packed both GHBs so they are 100% twins of each other.


----------



## TenMileHunter

I bought toilet paper.
Yeehaw.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_Js

My wife did a full shop at the local Fred Meyer's...not all that we needed, but not bad...

Me, I worked all day, from home...a little work mowing lawns and planting in the chicken coop area...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Elvis

Back Pack Hack said:


> Found a piece of gear that should have been in one of my GHBs. So I pulled both of them from the vehicles, brought them into the house, and found a few more discrepancies between them. They both were missing a couple pieces of gear I know should have been in them.
> 
> So off on a shopping trip I went, bought new copies of the AWOL gear, and have now re-packed both GHBs so they are 100% twins of each other.


Yea, I need to review my GHBs too.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Added another case of DH veg to my long term food storage. Got the cooler weather vegetables planted in the garden.


----------



## Michael_Js

Started moving the greenhouse starts into the garden! Today, cutting more firewood and more lawns to mow. Prepped garden for new corn planting next weekend, and transplanting more starts! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Received a package in the mailbox this morning.... my Rite in the Rain order from last week.

View attachment 105643


One pen for by three bags (1 BOB, 2 GHBs), the 4th for my camping gear. I already have RITR notepads.


----------



## AquaHull

SOCOM42 said:


> @AquaHull, where have you been hiding for the last 8 months???
> 
> Glad to see you back, did you forget about us??


I found my password today again


----------



## AquaHull

Robie said:


> Still do...still use it.


I have clothelines on the porch and in the bathroom


----------



## RubberDuck

Follow up on my outing in another thread these are greens from the wild leeks. This is first batch of the dried greens. I had to over lap heavily to maximize otherwise this would take me a week but they still dried great within 12 hours.
No need for grinding just put in ziploc and crunch then in a mason jar when they are all done. The aroma is very good even stronger than the bulb after a grind. I see this in some dry rub in the near future.


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> Follow up on my outing in another thread these are greens from the wild leeks. This is first batch of the dried greens. I had to over lap heavily to maximize otherwise this would take me a week but they still dried great within 12 hours.
> No need for grinding just put in ziploc and crunch then in a mason jar when they are all done. The aroma is very good even stronger than the bulb after a grind. I see this in some dry rub in the near future.


Big bag of flavor right there!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got my delivery of several USB ToGo adapters. Now I can plug my entire e-library right into my phone.

View attachment 105695


I ordered several... one for each bag, plus some to scatter around the house (desk, faraday cage etc).


----------



## paulag1955

AquaHull said:


> I have clothelines on the porch and in the bathroom


The air is so dry in Grand Coulee that it's faster to line dry clothes than run them through a dryer cycle, even on a rack in the house. On the rack in the garage, heavy beach towels dry in half an hour or so.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Today I learned that Hosta shoots are edible and paid a visit to a nearby abandoned flower bed. Quick stir fry in a little butter. They taste fine. Something to keep in mind in between dandelions getting bitter and first garden greens coming up next year. I'm going to try this recipe with the remaining, but honestly almost anything wrapped in bacon is delicious.


----------



## AquaHull

paulag1955 said:


> The air is so dry in Grand Coulee that it's faster to line dry clothes than run them through a dryer cycle, even on a rack in the house. On the rack in the garage, heavy beach towels dry in half an hour or so.


I have a Blue Flame LPG heater on the porch where the dryer is. Hang heavy stuff on line, it dries and is rough to the touch

It's a ******* Humidifier


----------



## paulag1955

Repackaged 50 pounds of flour. What a mess.


----------



## paulag1955

OrneryOldBat said:


> Today I learned that Hosta shoots are edible and paid a visit to a nearby abandoned flower bed. Quick stir fry in a little butter. They taste fine. Something to keep in mind in between dandelions getting bitter and first garden greens coming up next year. I'm going to try this recipe with the remaining, but honestly almost anything wrapped in bacon is delicious.


FYI, hostas are poisonous to dogs.


----------



## hawgrider

Whitetail deer eat them up this a way.
And my damn chicken's love em too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went for a trike ride tonight. First decent night we've had this year.

View attachment 105703


----------



## OrneryOldBat

paulag1955 said:


> FYI, hostas are poisonous to dogs.


And to cats.


----------



## paulag1955

AquaHull said:


> I have a Blue Flame LPG heater on the porch where the dryer is. Hang heavy stuff on line, it dries and is rough to the touch
> 
> It's a ******* Humidifier


I love that scratchy, line dried feel.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got a couple small projects done in the cool of the evening.

1. I removed the first aid kit and fire extinguisher from behind the seat of my War Wagon. They were both bolted to the headache rack and made stowing my GHB behind the seat a major pain. So out they came, and the bag now slides in and out with ease.

2. What became of the FAK and FE? Since I already had others installed (both from my previous van), I decided they would become part of a home improvement project. The FE is now installed by the back door, and the FAK is under the sink in the master bath.

3. Since I was working on the van, I found a home for the sleeping bag, tent and air mattress I purchased earlier this year to make up the Sleep and Shelter System portion of my GHB. So now those are residing in the War Wagon should I need to hunker down somewhere.

4. I also replaced the broom holder I had installed in my pickem-up-truck to hold my Fenix FD-40. Seems the mechanic broke it when I went in for some brake work. So I stopped by the hardware store and purchased a replacement. Replaced the broken one and now my flashlight is back to it 'proper' place.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another package delivery today: My UV Paqlite order....

View attachment 105731


Basically, they're reusable GITD glowsticks. No one-shot chemicals.


----------



## paulag1955

I placed another order for freeze dried meats. I can grow my own vegetables and fruits, but I'm not in a position to grow my own meat.


----------



## Smitty901

Decided to purchase a Steer for the freezer. Have plenty of frozen meat on hand but stores are not as well stocked as they have been. Not like it would go to waste.


----------



## Limit Killer

Biggest prep yet. Bought a house. Our son and his family are moving in with us. Poor timing? Maybe. Good price and low interest rate. Finally have a yard and significantly more room for preps. Best part is having us all of us together again. There's a full separate legal suite in the lower half so we all have our own personal space. Should work out pretty good.

Raise the limits.


----------



## charito

Making pickled eggs. My aim is to have a continuous rotation and supply of it.


----------



## SOCOM42

Working on two model 38 Arisakas, customer guns= prep money.

Will be buying more food stores with it against the fall-winter return of the covid-19.

All the $$$ I make on guns is for prepping in one way or another.

Some goes for lab equipment, petri dishes and the sorts.

Don't need any more guns or bullets at this point.

Going to buy a couple more 100 pound propane tanks to add to the stores.


----------



## hawgrider

charito said:


> Making pickled eggs. My aim is to have a continuous rotation and supply of it.


Just remember to keep those refrigerated. I'm due for a batch myself its been a while.


----------



## Michael_Js

Planted...we moved some of the starts from the greenhouse into the raised beds in the garden! We planted seeds in ground also. More to go!! All the corn - starts & seeds - done. Basil starts, beans, snap peas, 3 kinds of squash, onion starts, carrot seeds - their own special bed; potatoes from last years batch, beets, cilantro, radishes...

Lots more to go in the greenhouse that needs a little more time - tomatoes, watermelon, more squashes, more basil, more cilantro, multiples of peppers, and more!

It will be a great growing year!

Also fixed 2 flats on the lawn mower 

And peeked in on the rabbit nest in the front yard! NO, we don't eat meat! :vs_no_no_no:
View attachment 105811


Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> Planted...we moved some of the starts from the greenhouse into the raised beds in the garden! We planted seeds in ground also. More to go!! All the corn - starts & seeds - done. Basil starts, beans, snap peas, 3 kinds of squash, onion starts, carrot seeds - their own special bed; potatoes from last years batch, beets, cilantro, radishes...
> 
> Lots more to go in the greenhouse that needs a little more time - tomatoes, watermelon, more squashes, more basil, more cilantro, multiples of peppers, and more!
> 
> It will be a great growing year!
> 
> Also fixed 2 flats on the lawn mower
> 
> And peeked in on the rabbit nest in the front yard! NO, we don't eat meat!
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Baby bunnies! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## inceptor

Michael_Js said:


> Planted...we moved some of the starts from the greenhouse into the raised beds in the garden! We planted seeds in ground also. More to go!! All the corn - starts & seeds - done. Basil starts, beans, snap peas, 3 kinds of squash, onion starts, carrot seeds - their own special bed; potatoes from last years batch, beets, cilantro, radishes...
> 
> Lots more to go in the greenhouse that needs a little more time - tomatoes, watermelon, more squashes, more basil, more cilantro, multiples of peppers, and more!
> 
> It will be a great growing year!
> 
> Also fixed 2 flats on the lawn mower
> 
> And peeked in on the rabbit nest in the front yard! NO, we don't eat meat! :vs_no_no_no:
> View attachment 105811
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Since you don't eat meat the shortage on that part of the food change won't bother you. Growing your own also will help with the rest of the food shortage coming. Way to go!

Flour is back in stock and yeast is making a comeback so I'm acquiring a few supplies there.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> Since you don't eat meat the shortage on that part of the food change won't bother you. Growing your own also will help with the rest of the food shortage coming. Way to go!
> 
> Flour is back in stock and yeast is making a comeback so I'm acquiring a few supplies there.


Flour may be back in stock where you live, but the shelves are still pretty bare in some aisles here and the baking aisle is one of them. The last time I was there, there were limited supplies of sugar, but still no flour.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> Flour may be back in stock where you live, but the shelves are still pretty in some aisles here and the baking aisle is one of them. The last time I was there, there were limited supplies of sugar, but still no flour.


Sugar is finally getting back in stock here as is flour. Both have limited stock but the shelves are no longer empty. I don't use sugar. I use Splenda and it seems to have disappeared completely. My wife is into Stevia.


----------



## charito

inceptor said:


> Sugar is finally getting back in stock here as is flour. Both have limited stock but the shelves are no longer empty. I don't use sugar. I use Splenda and it seems to have disappeared completely. My wife is into Stevia.


Thanks for reminding me, I gotta have some Splenda. I didn't check out the sugar aisle so I don't even know if it's available here.


----------



## inceptor

charito said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I gotta have some Splenda. I didn't check out the sugar aisle so I don't even know if it's available here.


Good luck with that. I buy the bags, not the packets. There is none in the stores and I can't find any online. Even Wally World and Amazon doesn't have any.


----------



## inceptor

charito said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I gotta have some Splenda. I didn't check out the sugar aisle so I don't even know if it's available here.


I just found it on Amazon. I had to do a search of Splenda bag and it came up this time. I just ordered a bag. It's still not in the stores here. Neither Sam's nor Costco have had it for many months.


----------



## charito

inceptor said:


> I just found it on Amazon. I had to do a search of Splenda bag and it came up this time. I just ordered a bag. It's still not in the stores here. Neither Sam's nor Costco have had it for many months.


Just got back from WalMart. You're right, no bag of splenda here. I got the Splenda packets (I can use them for cooking, or for iced coffee).

*Great Value No Calorie Sweetener* - I got the last bag! The ingredient is the same as Splenda. I recall having used it once a long time ago, and it does taste like Splenda. I think it's Splenda that's packaged for WalMart. That might still be available at your place. It's cheaper too. Try it.

I don't really use a lot of Splenda. I still have a newly opened bag of Splenda, so I'm okay for quite a while.

For prep too, I added quite a bit more to stocked up cat food! Today is Cat day!
IAm's for urinary track sometimes are hard to find. I got 4 large sizes (I already have some too), and an additional Actrium brand.
Also an additional litter.


----------



## inceptor

charito said:


> Just got back from WalMart. You're right, no bag of splenda here. I got the Splenda packets (I can use them for cooking, or for iced coffee).
> 
> *Great Value No Calorie Sweetener* - I got the last bag! The ingredient is the same as Splenda. I recall having used it once a long time ago, and it does taste like Splenda. I think it's Splenda that's packaged for WalMart. That might still be available at your place. It's cheaper too. Try it.
> 
> I don't really use a lot of Splenda. I still have a newly opened bag of Splenda, so I'm okay for quite a while.
> 
> For prep too, I added quite a bit more to stocked up cat food! Today is Cat day!
> IAm's for urinary track sometimes are hard to find. I got 4 large sizes (I already have some too), and an additional Actrium brand.
> Also an additional litter.


I've never heard of that. I'll have to look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Cascade

good to know


----------



## charito

inceptor said:


> I've never heard of that. I'll have to look into it. Thanks.


I found Splenda in bags in another store. It's called Independent Grocer here (it's a big store). They have a lot. I snagged one. 
Maybe, the delivery was just slow for some reason in your area?


----------



## No Body

The local stores in my area are getting back to normal here. found everything I was looking for yesterday. I went to walmart (needed a couple of things that I couldn't get here, non grocery items.) yesterday, they were a little low on canned goods and almost no meat, other than that seemed to have everything. Best time to go around here is in the morning.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to mow the yard yesterday, and found a shingle tab laying out by an outbuilding. So I hauled my arse up on the roof this morning and found two tabs had been removed by the hard winds from a couple days ago. Drug out the tools, dragged out a shingle from my stash, went up and got 'em replaced.

Nuttin' sucks more than a leaky roof.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took the GHB out for an all-test in the rain last night. Found some gear I should add, discovered some errors in my plans and methods..... but overall I considered the test a success. Video coming soon!


----------



## Chipper

Got the 250 gallon fuel oil tank out of the basement and set up in the shed. Off road diesel is only 1.29 with discount so working on filling her up. Should give me about 350 gallons total counting cans and extra tanks I already had. 

Have a 35 gallon transfer tank and 12v electric pump in the back of my truck so it will take a few trips.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Two things today: Got my laundry all caught up this morning, and noticed I was getting a little thin on underwear, both tops and bottoms. So off to the store I go, thinking I'll get more than just one package of both. Maybe two.... heck three...... no.... _four_ packages! Maybe put one package of both tops and bottoms in my Plan B location. OK... that's the plan. Ooops. Store is almost void of skivvies. Only 2 of each left. So I grab them and put the others on my shopping list for later. Remember folks... clothing is a prep item!

Then after dark, I sit down at the table to sharpen some knives. Pull out the good stones, bring some blades back to life, and figure _What The Heck_... my tool pouch is sitting right there, and that ¾" chisel is as sharp as a marble. So I start to put an edge on it. Holy Cow! It felt like I was on a gravel road full of washboards. I didn't realize how long it's been since I flattened the stones. So long, I've left ruts in 'em from all the knives I've run over them. So I dig out the flattening stone, polish 'em up, and finish my chisel with ease.


----------



## Grinch

Today was actually a bit special in some means, in our deep storage I put a pistol case. It was something I never really put much thought into other than a safe deposit box before this. But I created a moral box so to speak. Something so if it comes down to it we can open it up and take our minds off of the situation at hand. 

In it there's about twenty pictures that in essence I believe capture our beautifully crazy life thus far. Not to mention a large candle that my wife loves the scent of. I also put in there a chunk out of my old blue hardhat the MSA inspection sticker, the inspector and my father had the same name, so I figured it was his way of keeping an eye on me. 

Side story about that hardhat it actually saved my life when the 590IR I was running tried to kill me. The striking piston let loose causing an over strike inside the housing and it kind of erupted. My hardhat actually stopped a piece of the housing from going into my skull, it was about two and a half inches long. Now I've got it hanging from my rearview to remind me of how precious life is, a small section of my hardhat still attached, and now our drillers have a shield over them to prevent this and other potential hazards from getting them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Since completion of my DIY Power Well a while back, I've been planning to making an additional plug-in battery bank to boost my power storage. So last week I ordered a second toolbox the same size as the first, and two 15aH batteries.

I tossed in a couple older 12aH batteries with them just to check for fit. Now that I know I can put two more in, I'll order another two new 15aH batteries and start building it.

View attachment 106217


I'll be able to charge these batteries the same way I can charge the ones in my Power Well.... plug-in mains charger, solar, vehicle.... I've got a couple patch cords made so I can connect the two toolboxes together and run with all the batteries together if need be (I do have need for this). Once the second pair of new batteries arrive, I'll have triple the power available.

The tray for this box will hold miscellaneous cords, adapters etc. I'm also working on a DIY monitor that will display amps, volts, watts and watthours which I'll be able to plug in, either for input or output. That will be put into a small plastic projects box and can simply be installed in-line with any part of the system I want to monitor.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to do a quick sewing project this afternoon. Sewing machine ran about 3 cycles and jammed up. I thought it was a problem with the bobbin, so I pulled off the plate and it was fairly clean... just a few teeny dust bunnies. Put it all back together, tried it, and.......... snapped the needle off. So something wasn't right.

My first though was the needle wasn't centered as I was using a wide a stitch possible and it was striking the rotary hook. Centering it, however, wasn't the issue. Turns out the hook and bobbin system were out of timing.

So I had to flip the whole thing on it's back, pull off the bottom and loosen two set screws. Then manually set the timing so the needle clears the hook. Tighten the set screws, reassemble everything and try it. Luck was with me.... I got it timed on the first try.

Yeah, I know... some of you aren't gonna consider fixing a sewing machine a 'prep'. But for me, a sewing machine IS a prep item, and keeping it in working order is a good idea.


----------



## itstimetobunker

Today I supervised a teenager as he dug an outhouse hole, and preserved eggs in hydrated lime/water. Our forefathers used this method and they'll keep for a year. If they float, toss them. Otherwise, they're good to go!


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yeah, I know... some of you aren't gonna consider fixing a sewing machine a 'prep'. But for me, a sewing machine IS a prep item, and keeping it in working order is a good idea.


Being able to fix anything is a prep. Most barely know which end of a screwdriver to use.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

inceptor said:


> Being able to fix anything is a prep. Most barely know which end of a screwdriver to use.


Screwdriver? :vs_whistle:


----------



## bigwheel

I am still clowning around with rolling cigarettes for fun and profit. I got some doozies. Also messed up and grabbed a root beer at Ace Hardware and we had Tillimook Vaniller which is my favoriite so I drank that up in floats and say hey I know how to make root beer so I ran off a batch and it was better than the yankee stuff. Fun hobby if anybody runs out of something to do. Much healthier tastier than store bought and real easy to turn it hard with an addition of cheap tasteless vodka wink wink. Kindly dont axe how I know that thanks. Anyway anybody want to get in the hobby order Zatarains Root beer concentrate and if you want pound or two of Malto Dextrine. Thats an unformentable sugar that gives a good mouth feel. Follow directions on the bottle using it twice as strong as it says. Snag Champaign yeast s to carbonate it. Wash and sterilze stout plastic bottle with screw top lids or buy some and load it up. Sprinkle a bit of yeast and cap it. When the bottles get hard as a rock thats a clue to move em to the ice box and they are fully carbonated. Have tried several other concentrates and not as good. It lasts a long time since this stuff Im using it two years past expiry. Im gong to buy more just to convince my wife it aint expired cause she rufusing to drink it. Any questions? lol.
https://www.amazon.com/Zatarains-Concentrate-Ounce-Plastic-Bottle/dp/B008GVQ1AS


----------



## csi-tech

I have bought all sorts of crap. Today, disinfectant wipes, paper towels and 4 large bottles of Germex sanitizer. I think we are well stocked on food, water and everything else for now. I also ordered some ammunition to replace the .22lr and 9mm I have been burning at the farm.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took delivery of a G-FWorks gas saver.

View attachment 106389


It's used to transfer the isobutane / propane gas mix in the canisters used by small camp stoves. Once one gets low, it becomes difficult to determine whether there's enough left to boil another cup or two of water. So just transfer it to another canister.


----------



## csi-tech

Ah, today? 3 new magazines for the new .22 rifle, 3 huge bags of chicken breasts to compliment the 400 lbs. of beef steer we bought last month, tons of batteries and some more magazines for the SIG MPX. In a couple months? A new Kubota tractor.


----------



## bigwheel

Back Pack Hack said:


> Took delivery of a G-FWorks gas saver.
> 
> View attachment 106389
> 
> 
> It's used to transfer the isobutane / propane gas mix in the canisters used by small camp stoves. Once one gets low, it becomes difficult to determine whether there's enough left to boil another cup or two of water. So just transfer it to another canister.


They say trying to refill the disposable cannisters is delicate work or maybe trying to use the refilled models aint safe. Your a brave man. Thanks. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-completely-refill-a-1lb-disposable-propan/


----------



## bigwheel

I ordered some new high dollar root beer extract Hires Brand. Never tried any and I loves Zatrains..but thought it might be worth a trial run. Anybody ever tried it?
https://www.amazon.com/Hires-Big-Root-Beer-Extract/dp/B00JMJZWI0


----------



## StratMaster

Haven't done any prepping lately... just enjoying the fruits of years of such. Masks and gloves? Didn't have to scramble... already had 'em. Shelves empty of ibuprofen, Tylenol, and no antibiotics? Already had 'em. Rush on gun and ammo purchases? I'm set. Electricity out? Plenty of propane. Soap, cleaners, alcohol? Stacks. Stimulus check? Don't need one. Have an older, somewhat compromised gentleman living around here... has to scrape by on $1000 a month. Usually depends on food banks or selling his blood to survive, but that's all shut down or empty shelves. Plenty of food to help him out. Every problem which has come up, I already seemed to have the solution in my stores. It's a good feeling.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

bigwheel said:


> They say trying to refill the disposable cannisters is delicate work or maybe trying to use the refilled models aint safe. Your a brave man. Thanks.
> https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-completely-refill-a-1lb-disposable-propan/


I've got some half-empty canisters somewhere.  I'll try to dig 'em up and give this thing a whirl. If you never hear from me again, you'll know what happened.


----------



## charito

Yesterday, bought some veggie plants. Planting them today.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've got some half-empty canisters somewhere. I'll try to dig 'em up and give this thing a whirl. If you never hear from me again, you'll know what happened.


I have tried to fill them with little luck, if you open the blow down valve they fill better.

The problem I faced with a dozen I filled is that the valved leaked out all the contents except one.

That valve is the reverse of a tire filling valve.

A pump is needed to do the job right, make a hand one from a single acting air cylinder say 1" Bore with a 2" stroke.

It would be similar to a hand operated bilge pump.

Put tank on a scale to measure the content.


----------



## Michael_Js

Just bought more organic and non-gmo veggie starts. Will be planting them, plus more of what's ready in the greenhouse...

We need to get going on the garden as it's pretty lightly planted so far...

Added 3 new AR500 targets to the target range 
A bullseye target and 2 bowling pins

View attachment 106393


Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## itstimetobunker

Looking at a 4X4 square hole that's 6-feet deep and covered with old plywood to keep the rain from filling it, and wondering if it'll ever have an outhouse sitting over it! Many family members aren't onboard with prepping and the only thing that keeps me from total frustration is the thought of their having to go on a nature hike for the call of nature. SO frustrating! Wished I was a better builder!


----------



## SOCOM42

itstimetobunker said:


> Looking at a 4X4 square hole that's 6-feet deep and covered with old plywood to keep the rain from filling it, and wondering if it'll ever have an outhouse sitting over it! Many family members aren't onboard with prepping and the only thing that keeps me from total frustration is the thought of their having to go on a nature hike for the call of nature. SO frustrating! Wished I was a better builder!


with one or two holes?

You do want to cover them and make sure there is a vent pipe installed.

Grandparents had one on the farm when I was a kid.

Also they were used in the army before the EPA bs.

Sat many times on them in both places.


----------



## itstimetobunker

SOCOM42 said:


> with one or two holes?
> 
> You do want to cover them and make sure there is a vent pipe installed.
> 
> Grandparents had one on the farm when I was a kid.
> 
> Also they were used in the army before the EPA bs.
> 
> Sat many times on them in both places.


I was thinking two : ) I have the vent pipe and materials because lumber is getting harder to find. My brother drew up the plans, and hopefully it will be built soon--if I did it, heaven help the first person to take a seat . . . Ha Ha!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent some raining-outdoors time this morning to package and label all the clothing in my Extended BOB Clothing Module.

View attachment 106403


Got everything stuffed into 1-gallon ziplok bags with printed labels, then added an inventory list to include in the bag (the big blue thing on the left).


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Happy Amazon Delivery Van stopped by a bit ago.... dropped of the package with my 1-lb propane tank to lindal adapter.

.....................................
View attachment 106419


Now I can run my small backpack stoves on 1-lb propane tanks if I need to............ provided I don't turn them all the way up and melt them! :armata_PDT_31:


----------



## Chiefster23

Because of a posting on this board, I purchased a FlameKing 1 pound propane cylinder and refill kit. It arrived and seems like a quality unit. I filled it yesterday and everything worked as advertised. I will be getting one additional tank and kissing goodbye buying the one-time-use tanks from now on.

Also replaced the night sights on my main carry glock with HiVis sights. My tired old eyes have trouble using conventional sights and I don’t go out at night anymore. The HiVis sights are much easier to see and my accuracy was much better on Sunday with my first outting with the newly equiped 9mm. I hated to give up the tritium sights but at least now I can get better hits 
and there is very little chance of me ever needing the night sights going forward. If necessary, I can always equip one gun dedicated for nighttime use.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> Also replaced the night sights on my main carry glock with HiVis sights. My tired old eyes have trouble using conventional sights and I don't go out at night anymore. The HiVis sights are much easier to see and my accuracy was much better on Sunday with my first outting with the newly equiped 9mm. I hated to give up the tritium sights but at least now I can get better hits
> and there is very little chance of me ever needing the night sights going forward. If necessary, I can always equip one gun dedicated for nighttime use.


What I did was get the tritium sights with the large white outlines.

Every handgun I carry has them in addition to laser grips.

My two primary ones have green lasers.


----------



## jimcosta

*Finishing three secondary ambush points.*

In the event intruders get through the front gate an ambush plan is being constructed.

Intruders will be drawn to a pile of dirt in an open field. Two more plies are further out like stepping stones in a stream, leading to the home.
The first dirt pile is a fake. It is a 1/2 inch OSB "A" frame covered with a camo tarp, wire screen and two inches of dirt.

Three firing positions are being completed now. The floodlight system is installed. If the dirt pile is at 12 O'clock position, the three firing positions are at 4, 6 and 8 O'clock positions.

Each firing position is two railroad ties stacked on top of each other. A 3/4 inch strip of plywood (18" tall) is in place behind the ties. They will be filled with dirt 6 inches thick just to make sure the old ties do their jobs.

When we fill the cavity we will also leave dirt at an angle up raising to a height of 6 inches so a prone shooter can slide up the incline for comfortable firing. The tractor is down for a few days.

Camo nets are on order to hang in front of the ties for a height of about three feet.
One position will have a fake Christmas tree in front of it to disguise the whole thing.
All three are at the edge of tree lines with two nestled under low hanging limbs concealing them.

Later a fourth position beyond the 12 O'clock position will be added. It will be a raised horizontal sniper platform 8 feet off the ground behind tall bushes.

Once the back-fill is done fertilizer will be thrown in front to feed the ample weeds and vegetation.
The idea was to construct now so vegetation can continue to obliterate their appearance.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Back Pack Hack said:


> I've got some half-empty canisters somewhere. I'll try to dig 'em up and give this thing a whirl. If you never hear from me again, you'll know what happened.


Dug a couple of canisters out. One was the teeny 110g ones, the other the mid-size 220g. Both partially empty. Decided to keep the 110g canisters as full as possible, using the larger ones as the fuel source. Put the small canister in the freezer, the larger on in a sink full of hot tap water. After an hour or so, I put both of 'em on the valve, opened it up and I could hear a hissing and gurgling sound. OK, something is going somewhere.

The small canister started out at 151 grams gross. After 10 seconds, I had it up to 158. So I put some more into it. Waited a minute, then checked it again. 179g. Back to refilling, and after four or five more minutes, I couldn't hear any more sounds. Got the little canister up to 194 grams. That's gross weight, not the net weight of the gas. They usually weigh in at 210 - 212 grams new. So it's awful close to being full again.

So I'll call the first test a resounding success!


----------



## Ragnarök

The most simple thread, but the best.

Today I remembered where I came from.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got a couple packages in the mailbox today. One contained the three headlamps I had ordered for my GHBs and BOB.

View attachment 106571


Yeah, I know.... they're not 'top shelf' headlamps, but for what they are for, they'll do just fine. These do NOT have any SOS or strobe function (didn't want it anyway... don't need it). One nice feature is it turns on to low first (20 lumens) instead of the high (120). I much prefer that than starting off with a blinding high output first. If I need a higher output, it's just a click or two away. There is a middle output of 35 lumens.

20 lumens for when I'm in a small tent. 35 lumens for setting up camp. 120 lumens for when I'm toolin around at night. Small, light, takes 3xAAA batts. The LED enclosure tilts as well as opposed to tilting the entire light. IPX4 water rating.

Got 'em online through the REI Outlet for $7.73 each. So the price was right as well. What's not to like?


----------



## AquaHull

I'm using a set I bought at a yard sale for $1 with batteries. I'm only a Machine Operator, not an "Operator"

Those will work good enough for practice, if they work great, then is a group buy maybe?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

AquaHull said:


> I'm using a set I bought at a yard sale for $1 with batteries. I'm only a Machine Operator, not an "Operator"
> 
> Those will work good enough for practice, if they work great, then is a group buy maybe?


I don't know about the long-term durability of them. But I'd say they'll be fine for the vastly-occasional use they're truly see. For my daily use, I have Zebralight and Petzl.


----------



## AquaHull

I'll use what I have for the moment, I do enjoy the hacks , and the BS.


----------



## SOCOM42

Cleaned and oiled 2 AK's and loaded 10 more mags with steel core ammo for them.

The mags are brand new, right out of the packages, stored since about 1988 along with others.

Pulled out 10 cans of smoked herring to eat they are sitting by the mags.

There are only two fishes I can stomach, smoked or pickled herring and baked haddock.

My grandparents came from the North/Baltic sea region and those were staple foods for them.

I grew up eating that stuff and some other things that were in themselves, odd.

Added some Dexedrine tabs to my pocket canister of needed meds.


----------



## MountainGirl

Since I live at my BOL (lol) - whenever I leave the mountain I have a small pack I carry with my ID, money, etc and just a couple of 'get home' items.. and always I wanted to add a life-straw to it...and today I did! We'd gone to the nearest hunting/fishing shop for more 8lb line.. and they had a life straw hanging there for sale so YAY! Unplanned purchase, but that's how I roll.


----------



## Joe

We caught 3 bee swarms this spring so we added deeps to each of their hives today so the queen cal lay more brood and the workers can bring in more pollen and nectar it is finally warming up here in Ohio


----------



## Buttoni

*Baking with oat flour*



Kauboy said:


> Full substitute, no, but filler, yes!
> From what I've read, oat flour has less gluten, so you only want to use 1/4 - 1/3 oat four in the recipe. That means I'd only be using 66% - 75% of my white flour. I'm sure there will be some experimenting involved.
> I have about 5 bags of white flour left, and this can extend that even farther.
> If you have other baked good recipes that are good with oats, I'd like to try them.


Although I personally have been running a low-carb recipe blog for 11 years now, I thought I'd steer you to my friend's blog for oat flour recipes at Splendid Low Carbing with Jennifer Eloff. Jennifer has been baking with oat flour (also almond and coconut flours) for much longer than I because her husband is gluten-free. Her bake mixes are VERY good and her recipes cook up quite nicely using oat flour (and blends of all 3 flours). You can't go wrong with Jen's recipes. You will enjoy browsing her site with hundreds of baking tested recipes. My colllection is at Buttoni's Low Carb Recipes but is not as extensive as Jen's collection. But I've had some pretty good luck using oat flour (in small amounts, of course, since it is higher carb than other low-carb flours).


----------



## Buttoni

Pickman04 said:


> Got my wife a clothes line put up in case of power outages or grid down situation
> View attachment 105499


I'll see your clothesline and raise you one hand-cranked wringer.  I did hand laundry (in my kitchen sink) for the last 2½ months we were quarantining at our getaway cabin in Central TX. Recently purchased a sturdy table-mount hand wringer (steel construction, mounted on a wooden porch armchair) . Used two big plastic tubs with rope handles so I could just drag them from the sink, out to the wringer on the front porch of the cabin, and then down the steps out to the clothesline. Had gotten it down to almost an art by the time we came back to the city 2 weeks ago. Could do a FULL load of laundry (4-5 days worth dirty stuff for 2 people) and have it on the line start to finish in 30-40 minutes or so. The sun didn't always cooperate, but only the hubs jeans would maybe be damp at the waist at the end of the day. I actually prefer line-dried clothes, especially sheets. Whites stay white instead of turning dingy in dryer heat. Clothes are a little more wrinkled, towels not fluffy soft, but nobody sees those details at the cabin but the hubs and I. Plus I have an iron and ironing board at the cabin if we really needed to "spiff up" to go into the nearest decent town 10 miles away.


----------



## AquaHull

I bought 2 -- 25 oz Nasty Daddies


----------



## 13JFO

(new guy here, lurked before), I got tired of suburbia and the protesting, took my bag out for the weekend (more than a day, I guess) and hiked up to an alpine lake in the Wasatch front. Had a spine disc replacement ~3 months ago, so I had to keep things lightweight as possible. Back held up, back was light, gave me everything I needed for an overnight in cold weather. Good times.

View attachment 106603


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> Because of a posting on this board, I purchased a FlameKing 1 pound propane cylinder and refill kit............


Because of this post I remembered I had researched these at one time and had the purchase of one on the back burner. (Get it?!?! Ha ha!)

Ordered one last week, with two extra cylinders. Arrived today.

View attachment 106613


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Did a lot of 'maintenance' on my cell phone. Created a page dedicated on it for just prepping apps and files. Installed some off-line road & trail maps, 1-touch links to my favorite .PDFs and a few other related apps.


----------



## bigwheel

MountainGirl said:


> Since I live at my BOL (lol) - whenever I leave the mountain I have a small pack I carry with my ID, money, etc and just a couple of 'get home' items.. and always I wanted to add a life-straw to it...and today I did! We'd gone to the nearest hunting/fishing shop for more 8lb line.. and they had a life straw hanging there for sale so YAY! Unplanned purchase, but that's how I roll.


Good snag. After much jibbreing and jabbering and back when they were plentiful we decided to snag the Sawyers..and ran a lof of city crap water though em..lol. Forget whan I done wih em now. My wife throws out all my good stuff. Its enough to drive a hoarder crazy.


----------



## Michael_Js

We love our fresh blueberries. Each year, the birds get about half. Last couple years we've put bird netting over them, and the more secure we make it, the more birds that get killed 
We couldn't live with that.

this year, wifey designed a hoop house that can be taken down after the season. I challenged her to do it because my idea was a wood framed house that would not be taken down.

So far - more to go but pouring rain stopped progress - it looks good. It's held up to moderate winds and very heavy rains. Probably could some more support. We'll add the back wall & front door next:
View attachment 106715


View attachment 106717


View attachment 106719


Upstairs window shot:
View attachment 106721


Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Chiefster23

Range day! Took one of the evil black rifles out for some exercise this morning. Checked the operation and zero. Time to make sure everything is tuned up and in tip-top operating condition. Now more so than ever.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> Range day! Took one of the evil black rifles out for some exercise this morning. Checked the operation and zero. Time to make sure everything is tuned up and in tip-top operating condition. Now more so than ever.


Even a bad day at the range is far better than the best day at work.


----------



## SOCOM42

Cut steel for gun product line.

Cleaned up some of the storm debris from other nights T storm.


----------



## Supisija

I went for a walk in the nearby forests, looking for places to stash some supplies. Found a nice site with soft ground and easy to find (for me, not for random passer-bys).


----------



## StratMaster

Just bought a few extra cans to stash in the pantry when I went to the grocery store, like I always do... adds up. Chili was on sale.


----------



## hawgrider

StratMaster said:


> Just bought a few extra cans to stash in the pantry when I went to the grocery store, like I always do... adds up. Chili was on sale.


Grabbed 12 cans of Marys Kitchen corned beef hash for good price on Amazon. Can't find any in the local stores round here.


----------



## StratMaster

hawgrider said:


> Grabbed 12 cans of Marys Kitchen corned beef hash for good price on Amazon. Can't find any in the local stores round here.


Marys Kitchen is the good stuff. Stay away from Nalleys, it has so much lard added you can't even crisp it up. Turns into soup.


----------



## rstanek

Keeping up to date on current events, trying to stay one step ahead......


----------



## hawgrider

rstanek said:


> Keeping up to date on current events, trying to stay one step ahead......


It's always a good idea to see what the enemy is up too.


----------



## hawgrider

StratMaster said:


> Marys Kitchen is the good stuff. Stay away from Nalleys, it has so much lard added you can't even crisp it up. Turns into soup.


Yeah we have noticed that with several other brands it gets all watery. Sumpthin is wrong if you cant get you hash crisp in a cast iron skillet!


----------



## StratMaster

StratMaster said:


> Marys Kitchen is the good stuff. Stay away from Nalleys, it has so much lard added you can't even crisp it up. Turns into soup.


Yes, I'm quoting myself... my God, the ego on this guy LOL! No, really I just wanted to comment further on my disdain for the Nalleys brand. Not only is their corned beef hash soupy crap, but their chili is tasteless plasma. And try a bowl of their beef stew (which is also soupy) next to Dinty Moore, and you'll never buy it again. Nalleys seems to suck all around.


----------



## hawgrider

StratMaster said:


> Yes, I'm quoting myself... my God, the ego on this guy LOL! No, really I just wanted to comment further on my disdain for the Nalleys brand. Not only is their corned beef hash soupy crap, but their chili is tasteless plasma. And try a bowl of their beef stew (which is also soupy) next to Dinty Moore, and you'll never buy it again. Nalleys seems to suck all around.


Noted not to buy ever!


----------



## sjmartinez

Took a long walk yesterday while it was hot outside. Trying to get my fitness level and stamina back up. It's so easy to neglect it.


----------



## Slippy

sjmartinez said:


> Took a long walk yesterday while it was hot outside. Trying to get my fitness level and stamina back up. It's so easy to neglect it.


Good job, sjmartimez, but don't go getting all big-headed and googly-eyed on us now, capiche?

View attachment 106759


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Range day!

Perfect weather. Met three others at a private range at 9 this morning. Two of them had never fired a gun before. So after a half hour of safety and handling instruction, it was time to let them go hand-on with a pistol (Walther P22), revolver (S&W 642) and rifle (AR-7). They at least got their toes in the water.

The third person was there to pull out the 'big guns'. We both put several mags through the AR-15 and AK-47.

We then spent about 45 minutes discussing cleaning guns, as well as touching a bit on the legal issues of using firearms for self-defense.


----------



## Piratesailor

Corrected one of our shortfalls. We didn’t have a proper supply of bread flower. Now have 2 50lb bags placed in long term storage containers. Something tells me that we may not need “long term storage”. We’ll be using out supplies sooner than expected.


----------



## Piratesailor

And sat at the reloading bench. Loaded up a bunch of 9mm fmj and hp.


----------



## Buttoni

Ordered some more oxygen absorbers so I can fill/seal my 2.5 gallon buckets with the 100# wheat grain (50# each red and white) that just arrived today. Buckets arrived yesterday. My husband stocked up on yeast at the grocery store today, too. Didn't realize I'd used nearly all the absorbers we had on hand prepping the last batch of foodstuffs we took down to our BOL.


----------



## Annie

A 50lb bag of ap flour (under $14.00) now resides in 48 quart jars (jars are south of $42.00) to which will be added oxy absorbers and then vac sealed. Then I'll be adding another 48 quarts of flour totaling 96 quart jars, each of which can produce one loaf of homemade bread. $112.00 for 96 days worth of bread (not including the cost of 3 tbsp yeast, 1/2 tbsp salt,3 tbsp sugar and 3 tbsp oil. oh, and oxy absorbers...plus the vac seal) But the jars are all reusable. Not too bad, eh?


----------



## paraquack

Buttoni said:


> Ordered some more oxygen absorbers so I can fill/seal my 2.5 gallon buckets with the 100# wheat grain (50# each red and white) that just arrived today. Buckets arrived yesterday. My husband stocked up on yeast at the grocery store today, too. Didn't realize I'd used nearly all the absorbers we had on hand prepping the last batch of foodstuffs we took down to our BOL.


I hope your buckets aren't Polyethylene. As you'll see in the chart below, only *PET* is close to oxygen proof. From experience, if the seal is good, the buckets will start to collapse as the oxygen is absorbed. It will eventually crack at one of the collapse points, then the seal is gone.


----------



## bigwheel

rolled up some smokes for medicinal and religious purposes. About have my blend worked out. One third each Golden Harvest ...Bayou and the house blend form Smokers online. It is better to quit than mess with it.


----------



## TenMileHunter

I bought more ammo.

TMH 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 46rkl

Got my wife out on the home built range today for some practice with her new Glock. I have to say, she handles the Glock very well. Steady on the draw and solid on settling the sights while squeezing off the rounds. Always a good day when we are on target.


----------



## paulag1955

Still working in my garden, figuring out how to minimize water usage. I think I'm at a point now where I'll be able to water every other or possibly every second day, which is a HUGE improvement over having to water twice a day.


----------



## inceptor

TenMileHunter said:


> I bought more ammo.
> 
> TMH
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been looking for decent priced target ammo. I am having trouble finding any. The really high priced stuff is still out there and the prices keep going up.


----------



## Prepared One

inceptor said:


> I have been looking for decent priced target ammo. I am having trouble finding any. The really high priced stuff is still out there and the prices keep going up.


Ammo is incredibly stupid these days. I am glad I am well stocked so I don't have to pay the high prices, even if I could find it. last time I bought ammo was 2 weeks ago. I stumbled across a couple of boxes of 30-06, the last 2 they had and it was the regular price.

Guns are the same way. My owner called me and another guy into his office the other day to talk about getting an AR. Anyways, although he has had his license to carry for years he decided it was time to buy an AR and he asked what were some of the best ones out there. We both looked at each other and busted out laughing. I told him if he can find one on the shelf, buy it. Otherwise your best bet is to order one and wait. I talked to one gun shop owner just the other day and he said as soon as he puts the AR's out he sell them, shotguns as well. He cant order them fast enough and his wait time is getting to be about 4 weeks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Fixed up a big ol' batch of goulash last night. Most of it is now vac-sealed and in the freezer. One more serving for dinner is in the fridge for tonight.


----------



## learnpreppingtoday

Bought more food and another shelf for the pantry. Developing the habit of buying a little more than necessary has started to pay off.


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> Ammo is incredibly stupid these days. I am glad I am well stocked so I don't have to pay the high prices, even if I could find it. last time I bought ammo was 2 weeks ago. I stumbled across a couple of boxes of 30-06, the last 2 they had and it was the regular price.
> 
> Guns are the same way. My owner called me and another guy into his office the other day to talk about getting an AR. Anyways, although he has had his license to carry for years he decided it was time to buy an AR and he asked what were some of the best ones out there. We both looked at each other and busted out laughing. I told him if he can find one on the shelf, buy it. Otherwise your best bet is to order one and wait. I talked to one gun shop owner just the other day and he said as soon as he puts the AR's out he sell them, shotguns as well. He cant order them fast enough and his wait time is getting to be about 4 weeks.


My wife and her sister decided that my guns were too big for their hands. They settled on the new Shield 9EZ, 3 weeks later and at 2 different stores we got them each one. Each store had just got them in and only had the one.

I didn't want to get into my "backup stuff" so I looked at buying some extra for them to practice with. WOW! I'm fine for my stuff. But for extra practice I could use some. I did find a case at a reasonable price but that went quickly. Now the prices and availability suck.


----------



## inceptor

learnpreppingtoday said:


> Bought more food and another shelf for the pantry. Developing the habit of buying a little more than necessary has started to pay off.


That's the best way to do it. It may take a little time but it's a good habit to get into. You'll find you have a fair amount in a short time. Just keep at it.


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> Guns are the same way. My owner called me and another guy into his office the other day to talk about getting an AR. Anyways, although he has had his license to carry for years he decided it was time to buy an AR and he asked what were some of the best ones out there. We both looked at each other and busted out laughing. I told him if he can find one on the shelf, buy it. Otherwise your best bet is to order one and wait. I talked to one gun shop owner just the other day and he said as soon as he puts the AR's out he sell them, shotguns as well. He cant order them fast enough and his wait time is getting to be about 4 weeks.


I looked at the numbers last week. Gun sales are at record highs. In May NICS did 3m+ background checks.

When we went to pick up my wife's pistol, I was looking at the inventory they had in the case. It was very limited except for the really high dollar pistols. They did have some AR's on the wall but I didn't look to see what they had.


----------



## Michael_Js

Just came back from filling up 3, 5-gal gas cans. I keep 5 ready when needed - mostly for lawn mowers, chain saw, weed whacker...but... Also have 15 gal diesel for the tractor.
I keep my car at 1/2 or more filled at all times. My wife, well, doesn't care about that...so, my car will be used in case we need to scoot...

We just did another large Costco trip (when aren't they large?) yesterday to stock up on items...garden is producing strawberries by the pounds. Garlic is almost ready to be pulled - about 150 bulbs this year!  Some onions almost ready. Asparagus every few days. More artichokes yesterday. Snap peas are almost there...carrots doing well as is the corn...Will be a great year!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Piratesailor

I don’t know if this is actually a “prep” but I”m having conversation with family and friends about the future. Specifically:

1. Trump is re-elected and there are mass riots as well as political and economic upheaval.
2. Biden is elected and there are mass riots, economic and political upheaval.
3. Biden is elected and then declared incompetent and his VP (Susan Rice) takes over..and there is mass riot, political and economic upheaval. 
.
.
.
.
.
184. Yellowstone erupts.


----------



## bigwheel

inceptor said:


> I have been looking for decent priced target ammo. I am having trouble finding any. The really high priced stuff is still out there and the prices keep going up.


The Lord might be trying to tell us dont waste ammo to do target practice? lol. We may need to ask Dwight and Slippy about that. Do we have any Prophets on here? Figuring out future events is too cool...but gotta be done right so nobody gets struck dead. The Lord dont like strange fire..according to The Book. 
https://www.gotquestions.org/strange-fire.html


----------



## patrioteer

My prep of the day was to buy a couple spare 20lb propane tanks and a couple large bags of wood pellets.


----------



## SOCOM42

inceptor said:


> I have been looking for decent priced target ammo. I am having trouble finding any. The really high priced stuff is still out there and the prices keep going up.


The only ammo I shoot now is 22LR out of an Ace 1911 conversion.

Not wasting any centerfire on non living targets.

Yeah, I have tons of ammo, and I intend on keeping it for its intended purpose.

Prices are climbing along with gun sales, both sides and those in the middle are buying them up out of fear of each other.

The shelves around here are more or less empty of the most popular rounds, just like before when O'thigger went into office..

I am glad I bought it when prices were low, like $.07 a round for 7.62X39 in case lots.

Then 7.62X51 NATO was $.15 a round by the case, same for 5.56 NATO.

Customers are required to supply ammo to me for testing their guns.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> The only ammo I shoot now is 22LR out of an Ace 1911 conversion.
> 
> Not wasting any centerfire on non living targets.
> 
> Yeah, I have tons of ammo, and I intend on keeping it for its intended purpose.
> 
> Prices are climbing along with gun sales, both sides and those in the middle are buying them up out of fear of each other.
> 
> The shelves around here are more or less empty of the most popular rounds, just like before when O'thigger went into office..
> 
> I am glad I bought it when prices were low, like $.07 a round for 7.62X39 in case lots.
> 
> Then 7.62X51 NATO was $.15 a round by the case, same for 5.56 NATO.
> 
> Customers are required to supply ammo me for testing their guns.


Ah, I'm not in bad shape in that department. I'm training a couple of newbie family members and don't wish to dip into what I have already. If I can't find more, I will still be okay but more is always better.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Ordered a solar battery charger/maintainer for my pickup, only use it 3 or 4 times a year and has a tiny parasitic drain I can't find. Just got tired of have to put it on the charger and wait when I needed it NOW. 1988 chev 4x4.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I am glad I bought it when prices were low, like $.07 a round for 7.62X39 in case lots.

Yea, 1600 rd. case of norinco for $119.00, must have been around 1987 I think.


----------



## Chiefster23

FYI! The LDS food storage place is starting to get case lots of food items back into stock. I just ordered a little extra flour to put into long term preps. I also ordered three 5 gallon NATO jerry cans for fuel storage (from Coleman’s Military Surplus). They are on sale now. They arrived yesterday, a little rusty here and there. But inside the cans are pristine. A little naval jelly and some spray paint and the cans will be like new again. I also topped up my garden seed supply so I now already have pretty much everything I will need for next spring.

I’ve been thinking about a second freezer for obvious reasons. Yesterday I called the appliance dealer I’ve been dealing with for 30 years. Now I’m number 85 on the waiting list for a new freezer!!!! Talk about being a day late!


----------



## Tango2X

1skrew, 
Disconnect the negative battery cable when the truck is not in use


----------



## Back Pack Hack

1skrewsloose said:


> Ordered a solar battery charger/maintainer for my pickup, only use it 3 or 4 times a year and has a tiny parasitic drain I can't find. Just got tired of have to put it on the charger and wait when I needed it NOW. 1988 chev 4x4.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Thought of both those ideas, thanks though, like having a full charge as its sits so long outside in all weather. I think batteries last longer fully charged when not in use, then again maybe not.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## 1skrewsloose

This is the one I ordered, the 2.4 watt model

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZC3TFC/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

I have a Battery Tender for the bike, but that needs A/C power.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got out before the heat of the day to test out the Flame King 1-lb refillable propane cylinders. Going to start with filling one and see how it goes.









Took this photo after I had taken the 20-lb tank off the stand.

Weighed the 1-lb cylinder before anything else and it came it at 622 grams. Everything went well until I got to attaching the refillable cylinder to the valve. There's a 'polarity' part that will only allow the cylinder to attach in a specific position, so I had to figure out where that was. Not easy since that part of the connection is facing down. Once I had that cyphered (9:30 when looking down), everything went well when filling.

Disassembly wasn't fun, though. The pressure in the refillable tank kept me from being able to turn the ring and I started to lose propane like crazy. Had to resort to using the pliers. Good thing I had gloves on or things would have gotten ugly with nice cool propane spewing out.

After losing who-knows-how-much propane, the cylinder tipped the scales at 1024 grams. Works out to 14.2 ounces. Not bad, I thought. Will use the camp stove to see how well a refilled cylinder works in real-life conditions.


----------



## Chiefster23

Back Pack Hack said:


> Got out before the heat of the day to test out the Flame King 1-lb refillable propane cylinders. Going to start with filling one and see how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 107181
> 
> 
> Took this photo after I had taken the 20-lb tank off the stand.
> 
> Weighed the 1-lb cylinder before anything else and it came it at 622 grams. Everything went well until I got to attaching the refillable cylinder to the valve. There's a 'polarity' part that will only allow the cylinder to attach in a specific position, so I had to figure out where that was. Not easy since that part of the connection is facing down. Once I had that cyphered (9:30 when looking down), everything went well when filling.
> 
> Disassembly wasn't fun, though. The pressure in the refillable tank kept me from being able to turn the ring and I started to lose propane like crazy. Had to resort to using the pliers. Good thing I had gloves on or things would have gotten ugly with nice cool propane spewing out.
> 
> After losing who-knows-how-much propane, the cylinder tipped the scales at 1024 grams. Works out to 14.2 ounces. Not bad, I thought. Will use the camp stove to see how well a refilled cylinder works in real-life conditions.


I bought the same kit and had no problems. Guess
I was lucky. I'm pretty impressed with the product. Much better that buying the one-time tanks and throwing the empties away.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Started repackaging 1k M-193 loose pack into 10"x3"x3" boxes, took awhile to figure out how stack em to get the most in and look pretty.

250 per box. Half way finished.

Note to self, don't buy loose pack again


----------



## Chipper

Just finished up my snow plow install on the F350. Took a year to find a used plow to fit a 97 F350 in usable condition. 

The ole Bronco is taking a sigh of relief as she's done with your plowing chores. Yea I know it's July 4th but a man got to be prepared. Snow and winter is just around the corner.


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> I bought the same kit and had no problems. Guess
> I was lucky. I'm pretty impressed with the product. Much better that buying the one-time tanks and throwing the empties away.


Those things scare me. Bang bang, boom boom! Not just on the fourth of July.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> I bought the same kit and had no problems. Guess
> I was lucky. I'm pretty impressed with the product. Much better that buying the one-time tanks and throwing the empties away.


It was your post about them that reminded me I had researched them and I had forgotten to put them on my wish list.

I recently found Menards sells the cylinders, in store, for 13.95. And when they have their 11%-off rebate, that makes 'em $12.42, far less than anyone else.









I'll probably pick up a few more in the future.


----------



## paulag1955

Making good progress in my quest to master cast iron cooking. I can fry and scramble eggs and this morning I managed pancakes with no sticking. I still have some issues with meat, though.


----------



## SOCOM42

I looked for that kit, none around here though.

It is possible they are not allowed in the state like some other stuff that has not been tested and extortion paid.

There is always someone on the web who will sell them here, like the Kerosun heaters I bought 25 years ago.

As a matter of fact the Mr Heater Big Buddy's' I bought are not state approved either.

I don't use very much of the small canisters, perhaps one a year, unless I need the torch in place of the MAPP torch.

I have a single burner stove and two lantern that use the one pounders.

With the ones I inherited I now have about 100 of the disposable ones.

I don't go camping anymore, when I did I used a Coleman 2 burner gasoline stove.

When I did AT with the guard, I used a single burner Coleman gasoline stove for making tea and heating the tent.


----------



## SOCOM42

1skrewsloose said:


> I am glad I bought it when prices were low, like $.07 a round for 7.62X39 in case lots.
> 
> Yea, 1600 rd. case of norinco for $119.00, must have been around 1987 I think.


Started buying it in case lots in 1984-5, 10 cases at a time, came in different quantities per case.

Got the first imported AK's from Kengs Firearms Service, still have some NIB put away.

A local distributor who had stuffed ship direct to him from China,

had it wholesale for $70.00 a 1,200 round case on stripper clips, pickup at his warehouse.

He got busted for importing full auto AK's and selling them over the counter!

Customs opened one crate that was full of them, labeled as semi guns.

He was one of the reasons that China was blocked from exporting to us.

The best 7.62X39 ammo was from E. Germany, it came in a crate of 1,360 rounds.

Slick willie killed that gold mine, there was like 2 Billion rounds available after the fall of the DDR.

The rounds were broken up and the powder converted into hundreds of tons of fertilizer by the FRG.

I still got plenty of it stored.


----------



## Chiefster23

Ordered a tungsten guide rod/ new recoil spring for a Glock. When I receive it, I will give a range report.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I recently bought a longbow. It’s been 40 years since I last bowhunted so I am excited to get back into it. My wife and kids are getting into archery now also. It’s a great family activity. I very much doubt I’ll ever run out of ammo, but I never expected a pandemic and anarchy this year either.


----------



## bigwheel

Used to love archery. Even had hay bales in yard to shoot at. Think I told this story already but back in the old hypo days I was stationed at Corpus. The city cops didnt have a place to shoot their guns so the local bow hunting club had a nice chunk of land where they pretended to hunt lions and tigers etc. and let the cops set up a pistol range. Well the bow hunters challenged the cops or vice versa..to a shooting contest at `25 yards..bows against the cops pistols. The bow hunters won. lol.


----------



## Ragnarök

Went shooting today and practiced up to 50 yards with 9mm and AR-15 .223. 

Focused on improving success with targets during rapid fire...Since my Adrenalin will be pumping if I am in a situation I figured it’s wise to do this.


----------



## Chipper

Picked up a really nice rust free 94 F150 to add to the fleet. Must have been the ole guys baby cause of the way it was maintained. Maybe I don't need 6 vehicles but only have maybe 15k into the whole bunch. Sure beats spending $40-$70k on one rig. That I can't work on or fix.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> Ordered a tungsten guide rod/ new recoil spring for a Glock. When I receive it, I will give a range report.


OK, why the tungsten rod? a new spring I can see.

Both of mine have captive flat springs on steel rods that were added, I don't even use them, don't care for them, but free was good.

Any gun in a firefight is better than no gun, prefer a DA/SA, at least a safety, I be old school.

Not only did I put captive springs in them. I also replaced the barrels with SS Lone Wolf barrels and added night sights.

Also procured 10 mags for each one, they are put away.


----------



## SOCOM42

Go2ndAmend said:


> I recently bought a longbow. It's been 40 years since I last bowhunted so I am excited to get back into it. My wife and kids are getting into archery now also. It's a great family activity. I very much doubt I'll ever run out of ammo, but I never expected a pandemic and anarchy this year either.


i could not hit a barn from the inside with one, Lord knows I tried.

Now, a man at 1k with a rifle and a 180gr. BT is a different story.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Go2ndAmend said:


> I recently bought a longbow. It's been 40 years since I last bowhunted so I am excited to get back into it. My wife and kids are getting into archery now also. It's a great family activity. I very much doubt I'll ever run out of ammo, but I never expected a pandemic and anarchy this year either.


After reading this went to the garage and dug out my circa mid 80's compound, could barely pull it to full draw, set to about 75 lbs if I remember.
Realized how out of shape I am. I'm also thinking of getting back into archery, like to hunt deer but the cold and my poor circulation stop me from the colder firearms season.


----------



## paulag1955

Did a little shooting. (Oh, Lordy, I hope I never have to shoot anyone/anything with a handgun farther away from me than 20 feet.)


----------



## Chiefster23

*Yesterdays preps*

Yesterdays preps was vaccum sealing and freezing these garden veggies. I have already harvested some so far this summer for fresh eating, but these are the first for winter storage. The garden is really starting to produce now so canning/freezing season is officially underway.

Also; thanks to all you folks that explained to this dumb old dinosaur how to properly orient my pictures!


----------



## 0rocky

*Disposable cylinders*



Chiefster23 said:


> I bought the same kit and had no problems. Guess
> I was lucky. I'm pretty impressed with the product. Much better that buying the one-time tanks and throwing the empties away.


I've been refilling the so-called disposable 1 Lb cylinders with this for years now. https://www.mrheater.com/propane-tank-refill-adapter-1417.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack

0rocky said:


> I've been refilling the so-called disposable 1 Lb cylinders with this for years now. https://www.mrheater.com/propane-tank-refill-adapter-1417.html


I've tried that and never had any luck with it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Happy White, Blue and Red truck left a box in the mail.

I've decided to go back in time. Literally. Gonna retire my trusty-rusty-dusty 18-YO Casio G-Shock and go back to a basic, simple mechanical watch. Ordered an Orient RA-AA0C04B19A watch last week and it arrived this morning.

I wanted to get back to a watch with the following features:

Mechanical. Not electronic, digital or quartz. Bascially, EMP/GRB/CME 'proof'.
Simple face. 12 digits, 3 hands. No other dials or indicators. No need for a 24-hour dial, a thermometer, a stop watch, a timer, 6 other time zones.
Hand-wound.
No dive dial. Amazing how many 'sport' watches have dive dials despite the fact that very few people actually need one. Stupid, if you ask me. Especially in 100-meter WR ratings or less.
Lumened dial and hands for night visibility.
Water Resistant to 50 meters. 100 meters better, but 50 meters minimum.
Hackable.
Budget-friendly. I don't want a $5000 watch. I got other ways to spend that kind of scratch.

Some 'extra' features that would be nice to have, but not required:
Date
Day
Automatic

Which led me on a long search for a basic watch that would meet this requirements. I finally dropped the dime (well, technically, 1750 of 'em) and ordered it last week. After a long and convoluted odyssey courtesy of some neanderthal at the post office, I now have my new EDC watch.









I cut my teeth wearing a similar watch, but it was an über-cheap no-name job, which was fine for a kid. I graduated to quartz watches in the mid-70s when they became all the rage. And lately, I've not worn a watch what with cell phones and all. I still wore the Casio when I wanted/needed a watch, but it was mostly for work.

But as of today, I'll be tagged with this beauty all day, every day.


----------



## bigwheel

I did a few curls with my dumbell. Preppers got to stay strong ya know? My smart mouth wife said my arms looked flabby. It really hurt my ego.


----------



## SOCOM42

Made more gun parts.


----------



## Annie

Another 50lb bag of flour and 10lb bag of rice. tomorrow we'll haul a collection of #10 cans home from Costco. Corn, green beans, chickpeas, tomato sauce, peaches.....Yeast, sugar, maybe some canned meats. We'll see what the old budget allows, because Christmas will be here in another 6 months. Time to start putting some money aside for that. If I don't I'll be sorry.


----------



## 13JFO

Decided to attempt an 80% lower for an AR upper and parts kit I had laying around (if you're curious, it's this one https://www.80-lower.com/products/80-lower-fire-safe-marked-1-pack/)


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Did an inventory of long term food, good for 5 months, actually would have been good for 10 but I double the serving size. Did the ammo too, thought I was way short on some, turns out I'm good for a spell, except 30 carbine ammo. Kinda puts my mind at ease somewhat now that I'm retired.

Maybe I should have said "half" the servings.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> The Happy White, Blue and Red truck left a box in the mail.
> 
> I've decided to go back in time. Literally. Gonna retire my trusty-rusty-dusty 18-YO Casio G-Shock and go back to a basic, simple mechanical watch. Ordered an Orient RA-AA0C04B19A watch last week and it arrived this morning.
> 
> I wanted to get back to a watch with the following features:
> 
> Mechanical. Not electronic, digital or quartz. Bascially, EMP/GRB/CME 'proof'.
> Simple face. 12 digits, 3 hands. No other dials or indicators. No need for a 24-hour dial, a thermometer, a stop watch, a timer, 6 other time zones.
> Hand-wound.
> No dive dial. Amazing how many 'sport' watches have dive dials despite the fact that very few people actually need one. Stupid, if you ask me. Especially in 100-meter WR ratings or less.
> Lumened dial and hands for night visibility.
> Water Resistant to 50 meters. 100 meters better, but 50 meters minimum.
> Hackable.
> Budget-friendly. I don't want a $5000 watch. I got other ways to spend that kind of scratch.
> 
> Some 'extra' features that would be nice to have, but not required:
> Date
> Day
> Automatic
> 
> Which led me on a long search for a basic watch that would meet this requirements. I finally dropped the dime (well, technically, 1750 of 'em) and ordered it last week. After a long and convoluted odyssey courtesy of some neanderthal at the post office, I now have my new EDC watch.
> 
> View attachment 107309
> 
> 
> I cut my teeth wearing a similar watch, but it was an über-cheap no-name job, which was fine for a kid. I graduated to quartz watches in the mid-70s when they became all the rage. And lately, I've not worn a watch what with cell phones and all. I still wore the Casio when I wanted/needed a watch, but it was mostly for work.
> 
> But as of today, I'll be tagged with this beauty all day, every day.


I have a pocket watch that meets the EMP-proof criteria.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I have a pocket watch that meets the EMP-proof criteria.


So do I, but they're family heirlooms.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> So do I, but they're family heirlooms.


Mine is not. It was a relatively inexpensive Amazon purchase.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished reading _One Second After_ last night. Interesting read, but it fell far short of what I was expecting. Yeah, it's fiction and is solidly based on a very-plausible 'what if' scenario, but didn't go into as much detail as I anticipated. Stephen King's _The Stand_, while not an EOTWAWKI book, delves much further and deeper into the storyline... developing it and the characters much better.


----------



## paulag1955

I like EOTW fiction that goes into depth about how people prepared before the event and how they fare afterwards. Realistically. Okay, there's not much out there. But that's what I would like to see.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> Finished reading _One Second After_ last night. Interesting read, but it fell far short of what I was expecting. Yeah, it's fiction and is solidly based on a very-plausible 'what if' scenario, but didn't go into as much detail as I anticipated. Stephen King's _The Stand_, while not an EOTWAWKI book, delves much further and deeper into the storyline... developing it and the characters much better.


You should read the rest of the series. There are 3 books total. I really enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## Krackentoa

Ordered a new med molle pouch for my rush 72. Also ordered a new buttstock for my AR. Also added my leather shop gloves to my pack. Not perfect but they will do till I get new ones


----------



## paulag1955

Still working in my garden and starting to plan a rain catchment system so I don't need to use our expensive water system water for irrigation and so that I can expand my growing space into our lower field.


----------



## Annie

Puttin' away nine or ten cases of flour and rice in on the new shelves hubs set up for me in the basement.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I have a pocket watch that meets the EMP-proof criteria.


I have a railroad pocket watch made in 1901 still runs perfect.

My main non electric timepiece is a ships chronometer by Elgin, keeps perfect time, was made in 1944.

I have a couple of old Timex wrist watches that still work.

I deconed all the beans and rice from yesterday and the day before, then stored it all.

Going back to the store from yesterday, 20# bag of rice was only $9.00, will get some more.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Mad Trapper

SOCOM42 said:


> I have a railroad pocket watch made in 1901 still runs perfect.
> 
> My main non electric timepiece is a ships chronometer by Elgin, keeps perfect time, was made in 1944.
> 
> I have a couple of old Timex wrist watches that still work.
> 
> I deconed all the beans and rice from yesterday and the day before, then stored it all.
> 
> Going back to the store from yesterday, 20# bag of rice was only $9.00, will get some more.:tango_face_smile:


I have a few antique wind up and regular alarm clocks.. A few old wristwatches, and my Dad's quality wristwatch from WWII, he was 8th Air Force.

I spent yesterday de-weeding the entire garden, took all day > 9hrs, but weather was cool ~75 oF and cloudy. Worst was the small carrots and other seedlings, back is tired. I also sprayed spinosad on some of the stuff that had insects (cucumber beetles, cabbage worms). Then I harvested a 2-year old heirloom kale for seeds, will have enough seed for ~ 5 years, some for this fall.

That was My investment for upcoming weather. We got an inch of rain last night, supposed to be a heat wave next few days. Glad the weeds are gone. I've got leaf mulch to put around the well watered garden tomorrow so weeds wont be back and veggies tolerate the upcoming heat, and will start some late season starts and rows.

Also popped another woodchuck, left him out back gone in AM, and the fox or bear was happy to find him.

Heat wave will be spent going through distributor and tuning up the 1940 Ford tractor ( in the shade), Need to mow fields soon.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> I have a few antique wind up and regular alarm clocks.. ......


Years ago, I bought a couple basic wind-up alarm clocks, straight out of _Leave It To Beaver _and _The Brady Bunch_. They're patiently waiting in the back bedroom, still in the box, safely tucked away in a tote.


----------



## paulag1955

Mad Trapper said:


> I spent yesterday de-weeding the entire garden, took all day > 9hrs, but weather was cool ~75 oF and cloudy. Worst was the small carrots and other seedlings, back is tired. I also sprayed spinosad on some of the stuff that had insects (cucumber beetles, cabbage worms). Then I harvested a 2-year old heirloom kale for seeds, will have enough seed for ~ 5 years, some for this fall.


I have heavily mulched my garden with straw so most of the weeds in my bed are from seeds that came in the straw. It looks mostly like wheat grass. I do need to get after the weeds in the paths, though. The worst to get rid of is the yarrow.


----------



## Elvis

Call this several weeks worth of preps.
I've never been a huge gun buyer, never even held a Glock until today. Not a huge shooter either shooting about 3000 rounds of pistol practice a year (shooting range at the house). But today a gunsmith who I trust strongly suggested that I needed a Glock if I wanted a super reliable full sized pistol; so after leaving his place I went to a gun store he suggested. Really friendly people there who let me hold 10-15 pistols comparing grip and trigger. The Glock triggers sucked, I'm really into a good trigger. Currently my only high capacity full sized auto is a Walther PPQ M1 in .40 but I was considering swapping to a 9mm for the higher mag capacity.

I finally went with one of the more expensive choices, a HK VP40 because the trigger was decent and it fit my hand well. They had 4 but I chose one without the night sights because I like to add a bit of bright red paint (fingernail polish) to my front sight.
Ran 150 rounds through the new HK 40 using 3 types of ammo with no problems. Slightly adjusted the sights to work better for me but shooting tight groups.

Since I had a problem with my old Walther PPQ using U-Tube videos I completely dissembled the upper and gave everything a good cleaning. Knowledge that may be needed if there is no gunsmith during SHTF.

I have the ability to reload quite a bit of rifle ammo using a single position press. Generally I just load the larger rifle calibers to save a bit of cash but wanted to play with reloading .556 with my boy doing quite a bit of AR plinking. So a few years ago I tried an inexpensive Lee progressive press but after fighting through a few hundred rounds of .556 gave up trying to get the Lee press to produce consistent ammo so I returned it. 
During that time I found a good deal on pulled SS 109 bullets and still have quite a few still waiting to be loaded so I ordered a Hornady press with shell plates to load all those SS-109s I've been sitting on. 
Give me a while and I'll report on how well the Hornady Lock and Load press works.

Not a prep of the day but I've found that magnetic pistol mounts are a great way to stash a pistol under a table or cabinet.


----------



## Hoosierboy

My electrician just confirmed that he will be starting on my solar panel installation this week. My big prep of the day!


----------



## Elvis

Hoosierboy said:


> My electrician just confirmed that he will be starting on my solar panel installation this week. My big prep of the day!


Good deal on the solar. Are you running a battery bank and if so how large and what type of batteries? My house is solar powered so let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Had a huge downpour last week, and it found a small leak in the roof. Didn't flood the house, but had about half a cup of water work it's way through the ceiling. Located the issue the next day and slapped some tar on it. There's an original-to-the-roof vent that was poorly installed.

Yesterday I stopped at the home center and bought a new vent. Nice cool morning today so up on the roof I went.

So this fluster-cluck:









became this work of art:









Supposed to rain again tomorrow, so it will get tested.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 107439
> 
> 
> Supposed to rain again tomorrow, so it will get tested.


I know there is flashing under the shingles at the top of the vent, but the design looks like water could back up under the shingles rather than quickly run off. Maybe it's the angle of the photo?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> I know there is flashing under the shingles at the top of the vent, but the design looks like water could back up under the shingles rather than quickly run off. Maybe it's the angle of the photo?


This isn't a flat roof. The bottom of the vent is machined up into a 'tube' that extends into the cap 2- or 3 inches. So any water that gets on to the flat base of the vent can only run downhill.

Here's one someone has cut apart:


----------



## Elvis

Beautiful work Back Pack. Looks like you replaced some of the shingles too.

While old roofing cement is what caused your problem keeping a bit of roofing cement around may be a good prep.


----------



## Elvis

While we have a basic food supply put up I try to add a bit each year. We already have a good supply of spices so this year I wanted to go with more expensive freeze dried, flavor rich yummy foods to make the basic prep bland rice, beans, and pasta tastier. Freeze dried mushrooms, tomato powder, mozzarella and cheddar cheese, bacon potato soup, vegetable soup base, and some long term storage popcorn; all from Rainy Day Foods.

That's my annual food prep. Next year it's back to rice and beans.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Elvis said:


> Beautiful work Back Pack. Looks like you replaced some of the shingles too.
> 
> While old roofing cement is what caused your problem keeping a bit of roofing cement around may be a good prep.


The coating wasn't the issue. Once I got done and was cleaning up, I found a crack in the original vent. It was covered up by both the shingles and the upper cap of the vent. I suppose I could have seen it if I looked close enough, but slopping on a bit of roof cement would have only been a temporary solution at best. it would still need replacing.









The shingles were replaced simply because it was easier to destroy some of the existing ones that to try to salvage them.


----------



## Michael_Js

Just bought/received a Goal Zero Yeti 500X and Boulder 100W solar panel. All charged up and ready to use...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Elvis

Sent e-mails to both of my senators and my representative telling them to not allow any more Federal supplemental payments ($600 a week) to people on unemployment. Also to not pay people bonus cash for starting a job.


----------



## Pobilly Duke

Went to Walmart today to buy some oil (on sale) for my truck and car. Strolled down the Mexican isle to see if there was any Goya products, couldn't find any. Did find 20 lb's of rice, 5 lb's 

split pea, 5 lb's red bean, 5 lb's black bean, 10 lb's pinto beans. Went to the soup isle, talk about slim pick'ins, the guy next to me called it table scraps, I did find some of the types i like, 

different brand than I like, oh well. Check'ed for pool accessaries, just chemicals. Still can't find pellets for my air rifle, have to order on line I guess.

Got home and told my wife how frustrating it is to go to get any kind of supplies, any store, and it's not there. She said she can just order things online. I said that's not the point!

I also, did get the oil

It's bad out there!


----------



## Amelia

Today was the basics. Finished reorganizing our kitchen and food storage. And trying round three with sprouting. I tried several years ago and a few months ago and apparently I struggle to even grow sprouts.... third time’s the charm though!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Found a source of fresh from the cow milk & cream......Jersey even. Not that we drink alot of milk or need the cream for butter....but I won't let it go to waste that's for sure. I have some kefir in the fridge that needed to be refreshed, and added some of the cream. We'll see how the kefir reacts to it.

The point was to get that avenue open as an option and may also be a source of new chickens.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

When I upgraded my phone back in February, I migrated my existing 16g card into it. It was fine for my uses, as I only had used half of it.

But one of my long-term plans was to upgrade it to a 256g card so I could copy my entire (158g) prepper e-library to it. So today is that day. I stopped by a local camera store, dropped the dime on a Sandisk 256g micro CD card, and am now copying my library to it.

In the past, I had been using an OTG cord to read the library from a thumb drive. Cumbersome, because I have to copy the file from the thumb drive and paste it onto the internal card before I can open the PDF. Now I can relegate that system to backup as the library will also reside on the phone's internal 256g card.

Just another 2 hours and 15 minutes to go...............


----------



## paulag1955

I've devoted the better part of a day to ordering seeds as a hedge against possible shortages next spring.


----------



## Prepared One

I am adding as much can goods, beans and rice as I can when I find it. There will be shortages to come.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> I am adding as much can goods, beans and rice as I can when I find it. There will be shortages to come.


Right there with you, these are my short term stores of such, 1-2 years worth,
they are not or will be prepped for long term storage, there are already plenty of those.

Behind the 220 pounds of rice is 50 pounds of dried beans.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Held another wholly-informal 'Fireams101' class this morning for friends of friends and their friends. Had four in this 'class'. Corrected one who thought AR stood for Assault Rifle. Had about an hour of roundtable, discussing basic safety, handling and 'this is not legal advice' legal advice. Then out to the range for puttin' holes in paper. Everyone shot 2 or 3 mags through the Walther P22, three fired off a mag from the 9, and one managed to get 14 rounds out of the AR before the bolt totally jammed just short of battery. :vs_sad: I may have to take it to a smith it's in there so tight.

But all 4 were glad to get some hands-on experience, and I gotta admit they all did a pretty good job of putting a world of hurt into the targets. 7 or 8 out of 10 rounds would be critical mass at 7 yards was typical for them.

















One will be taking her CCW test tonight, and two others thought it just just damned fun. So they're going to try the test as well. The fourth already has a permit & pistol, just wanted some form of 'structured' training plus range time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Update on the misfit AR:

14 rounds into a 30-rd mag. Failure to fire. Could not pull charging handle back. Forward assist no help. Jammed and jammed good.

Measured barrel, live round in chamber. Bolt *not* locked, but only about 1/4" short of going into battery. I finally was able to pry the bolt back to free it and found this.









Several scratches and depressions on brass. Discolored as well. Plus a nice little bend to one side. Can't see any damage to AR.

Any clues? Just a screwed up round that QC missed? Some sort of feed issue with the rifle? I'd like to diagnosis this to see if I have an issue that needs professional help.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Any clues? Just a screwed up round that QC missed? Some sort of feed issue with the rifle? I'd like to diagnosis this to see if I have an issue that needs professional help.


How could the round be screwed up enough to cause that and not be noticeable when loading the mag?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> How could the round be screwed up enough to cause that and not be noticeable when loading the mag?


'Cuz is wasn't like that when it was loaded.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> 'Cuz is wasn't like that when it was loaded.


Well you're the one who said, "Just a screwed up round that QC missed." So I wondered.


----------



## SOCOM42

THAT is a round that jumped out of the mag and ran under the bolt while the bolt was seating another round.

That is a classic deform from the lock lug, 

round could not rise and was trapped on top of the magazine front and under the round being fed in.

It also could have hit the barrel extension in the front.

Make sure the rounds are seated correctly in the mag, smack the bottom of the mag to make sure, 

keep your thumb wrapped over the top of the feed lips to keep the rounds from jumping out in the process.

That was a feed fail, nothing wrong with the rifle.

Of course you don't have to take the word of someone who doesn't know shit.


----------



## Pobilly Duke

The closest issue I've had like that, with my AR, and my round looked almost identical to yours. 
I too had thoughts of taking it to a gunsmith but was able to get it out after finally removing the upper. 
My issue turned out to be a cracked magazine, which was feeding prematurely??? 
I put another magazine in and never had another problem.
The magazines were composite and had been loaded with 28 rnds for a approximately 2 yrs.


----------



## 46rkl

The job today was dropping, cutting, splitting and stacking three dead Ash trees on the property. That’s 3 out of about 30. Emerald Ash Borer has wreaked havoc in this area. Some 45% of trees on my land are Ash so it’s a big deal. On the positive side, I have at least three years of firewood cut and stacked. Two years all dried and ready to burn. Likely never going off of my property for firewood again.


----------



## Elvis

Back Pack Hack said:


> Update on the misfit AR:
> 
> 14 rounds into a 30-rd mag. Failure to fire. Could not pull charging handle back. Forward assist no help. Jammed and jammed good.
> 
> Measured barrel, live round in chamber. Bolt *not* locked, but only about 1/4" short of going into battery. I finally was able to pry the bolt back to free it and found this.
> 
> View attachment 107669
> 
> 
> Several scratches and depressions on brass. Discolored as well. Plus a nice little bend to one side. Can't see any damage to AR


My worst problem was when I was trying to get a Lee Progressive press to work well and my boy was plinking with some of the less than perfect ammo. He brought me the rifle with a shell 98% pushed forward with the bolt. Turned out the previous shell had either no powder (only the primer firing) or barely any powder and the bullet barely moved forward enough to lodge firmly in the rifling. Thank God the next shell wouldn't fully feed into battery; the rifle bolt may have blown into his face. I think rounds like this are called a "squib".

I gave up on getting that Lee progressive press to function reliably (returned it) and recently spent the additional cash to get a Hornady Lock and Load press. Huge difference; the Hornady press is much more solid, the primer and powder feeders are more accurate,,, just a better system that can use my Lee dies.

For the shells I use on my hunting and target rifles I'll still use my Lee single station press but for a progressive I'll avoid the cheaper Lee progressive press in the future.


----------



## Slippy

SOCOM42 said:


> THAT is a round that jumped out of the mag and ran under the bolt while the bolt was seating another round.
> 
> That is a classic deform from the lock lug,
> 
> round could not rise and was trapped on top of the magazine front and under the round being fed in.
> 
> It also could have hit the barrel extension in the front.
> 
> *Make sure the rounds are seated correctly in the mag, smack the bottom of the mag to make sure,
> *
> keep your thumb wrapped over the top of the feed lips to keep the rounds from jumping out in the process.
> 
> That was a feed fail, nothing wrong with the rifle.
> 
> Of course you don't have to take the word of someone who doesn't know shit.


Excellent advice Sir! I remember someone telling me to slap the bottom of the magazine and have been doing it out of habit for years! Good to reinforce that tip!


----------



## Chiefster23

I found gunpowder at powdervalley.com and 9mm bullets at montanagold.com. It’s a miracle! Now to find those pesky primers.


----------



## Chiefster23

Tomato canning season is here! Canned 8 pints of salsa. The wife loves it when I destroy the kitchen, slop up the stove top, drip crap on the floor, splash crap in the walls, and dirty half the pots in the cupboards. Last year I even managed to get tomato sauce and seeds on the curtains :tango_face_grin:


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Chiefster23 said:


> Tomato canning season is here! Canned 8 pints of salsa. The wife loves it when I destroy the kitchen, slop up the stove top, drip crap on the floor, splash crap in the walls, and dirty half the pots in the cupboards. Last year I even managed to get tomato sauce and seeds on the curtains :tango_face_grin:


Mine are just starting to ripen. I've picked one and have 2 more that are almost ready to be picked.........the anticipation is killing me. I thought I had only paste types growing, but found there is one that must be a Brandywine, the plant is HUGE and so are the maters on it. All of them are still green but when the first one ripens, I have a plate with salt & pepper with it's name on it all ready to go.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Mine are just starting to ripen. I've picked one and have 2 more that are almost ready to be picked.........the anticipation is killing me. I thought I had only paste types growing, but found there is one that must be a Brandywine, the plant is HUGE and so are the maters on it. All of them are still green but when the first one ripens, I have a plate with salt & pepper with it's name on it all ready to go.


In one of the Little House on the Prairie books (I can't believe I don't remember which one, because I thought I had them memorized), Ma served tomatoes with cream and sugar.


----------



## paulag1955

I'm still ordering seeds. I probably have enough for two to three seasons if I can keep them viable (and I think I can) and enough for barter purposes should it become necessary.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Couple days ago, I went to the feed store for more chicken feed and somehow 10 more CornishX chicks ended up in my cart. I figured a few more in the freezer wouldn't hurt. 

About 6 or 7 weeks ago I had gotten 10 chicks, butchered 5 last week and the remaining 5 yesterday. Total weight of all 10 was 40+lbs, Not bad I guess for the first time raising them out. Could have had more meat weight, if I'd fed a higher protein meat bird feed available 24/7, but I didn't and only fed twice a day a coffee can scoop full. 

Today's plan is to take it easy as much as possible


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> In one of the Little House on the Prairie books (I can't believe I don't remember which one, because I thought I had them memorized), Ma served tomatoes with cream and sugar.


Me too and who didn't? LOL A much loved series.......but cream & sugar????ewwww


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Couple days ago, I went to the feed store for more chicken feed and somehow 10 more CornishX chicks ended up in my cart. I figured a few more in the freezer wouldn't hurt.
> 
> About 6 or 7 weeks ago I had gotten 10 chicks, butchered 5 last week and the remaining 5 yesterday. Total weight of all 10 was 40+lbs, Not bad I guess for the first time raising them out. Could have had more meat weight, if I'd fed a higher protein meat bird feed available 24/7, but I didn't and only fed twice a day a coffee can scoop full.
> 
> Today's plan is to take it easy as much as possible


If it ever comes to the point of me having to butcher my own meat, I may have to become vegetarian.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Me too and who didn't? LOL A much loved series.......but cream & sugar????ewwww


I'm thinking about making the handsome husband try it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> I'm still ordering seeds. I probably have enough for two to three seasons if I can keep them viable (and I think I can) and enough for barter purposes should it become necessary.


Most seeds are are plenty viable long after any 'recommended' timelines. It's just the germination rates drop considerably after a few years....but that also depends on the type of seed. Hubs had once picked up a bunch of cool season (beets, carrots, cabbage, etc.) that was over 10 years old at a garage sale. I just threw them out there, not expecting anything. But quite a few did manage to grow.

IF just for my own use, I have enough seed for probably 10 years worth of gardening.......if everything grows and produces as intended, but many times I've had to replant and replant again because of whatever issues, usually weather or late cold snap that kills the seed or bugs or critters that eat the starts.

I may have to try what my oldest son did with his....which is to germinate the seeds in a paper towel, then get them started in soil before planting outside. Most stuff I just plant directly in the soil, except a few things I'll start indoors in soil pots. Sometimes that works and sometimes it don't


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> If it ever comes to the point of me having to butcher my own meat, I may have to become vegetarian.


I was thinking that myself yesterday LOL It's alot of hard stinky, gross work for an old bat like me that does it all by hand with no special equipment to make it easier......and that's why I only got 10 chicks and then butchered half at a time. 
It didn't help that #2 son had later brought home some scallops that he cooked for his own supper and the house smelled overwhelmingly of FISH and after a long day of culling birds and my stomach was doing some flip flops.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Most seeds are are plenty viable long after any 'recommended' timelines. It's just the germination rates drop considerably after a few years....but that also depends on the type of seed. Hubs had once picked up a bunch of cool season (beets, carrots, cabbage, etc.) that was over 10 years old at a garage sale. I just threw them out there, not expecting anything. But quite a few did manage to grow.
> 
> IF just for my own use, I have enough seed for probably 10 years worth of gardening.......if everything grows and produces as intended, but many times I've had to replant and replant again because of whatever issues, usually weather or late cold snap that kills the seed or bugs or critters that eat the starts.
> 
> I may have to try what my oldest son did with his....which is to germinate the seeds in a paper towel, then get them started in soil before planting outside. Most stuff I just plant directly in the soil, except a few things I'll start indoors in soil pots. Sometimes that works and sometimes it don't


I had good luck in Snohomish germinating sweet corn in paper towels, then planting under a low tunnel until the corn was about a foot tall. I started my fall peas that way this year and the seem to be doing really well. Grasshoppers hate peas, apparently.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> I was thinking that myself yesterday LOL It's alot of hard stinky, gross work for an old bat like me that does it all by hand with no special equipment to make it easier......and that's why I only got 10 chicks and then butchered half at a time.
> It didn't help that #2 son had later brought home some scallops that he cooked for his own supper and the house smelled overwhelmingly of FISH and after a long day of culling birds and my stomach was doing some flip flops.


Nothing smells worse cooking than shellfish.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> Nothing smells worse cooking than shellfish.


I love fish & seafood that's fresh. It doesn't smell too bad...but after a couple days it reeks.

Even though the scallops were frozen from the store, I'd bet they sat around somewhere before being processed, packaged & frozen.


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> I love fish & seafood that's fresh. It doesn't smell too bad...but after a couple days it reeks.
> 
> Even though the scallops were frozen from the store, I'd bet they sat around somewhere before being processed, packaged & frozen.


I love seafood, too, as long as it's wild caught salmon.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> I love seafood, too, as long as it's wild caught salmon.


Exactly. I don't buy Atlantic salmon or farm raised color added. Give me a good Steelhead, King, Silver, Coho anyday. Halibut, Cod, and other fish as well. Shrimp, Dungeness or King crab, butter clams, lobster and yearling oysters are great too.

I'm not too much into the goeduck or razor clams unless someone else has prepped & chopped them for chowder. Nor do I care for the larger oysters. Yearlings are smaller than a quarter, dredged in seasoned cornmeal & fried are a delight. Snow crab is just too much work for the amount of meat. Same goes for crawfish


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Exactly. I don't buy Atlantic salmon or farm raised color added. Give me a good Steelhead, King, Silver, Coho anyday. Halibut, Cod, and other fish as well. Shrimp, Dungeness or King crab, butter clams, lobster and yearling oysters are great too.
> 
> I'm not too much into the goeduck or razor clams unless someone else has prepped & chopped them for chowder. Nor do I care for the larger oysters. Yearlings are smaller than a quarter, dredged in seasoned cornmeal & fried are a delight. Snow crab is just too much work for the amount of meat. Same goes for crawfish


Wild caught salmon is the only seafood I'll eat, other than a very occasional craving for Ivar's fish and chips.


----------



## Tango2X

Ivar's--- keep clam
Slogan from back in the day


----------



## Back Pack Hack

During last week's power outage, I used my DIY Power Well to keep my phone and tablets charged up. Performed like a champ. Had it down to about 11.9 volts by the time the juice was restored. So I've been waiting for a day off when it's sunny to see how my portable 100W Lensun panel and DIY power monitor worked to get the Power Well charged back up. Today was that day.









Had it back up to 12.7 volts in about an hour. Better'n I'd expected.


----------



## Chiefster23

Back Pack Hack said:


> During last week's power outage, I used my DIY Power Well to keep my phone and tablets charged up. Performed like a champ. Had it down to about 11.9 volts by the time the juice was restored. So I've been waiting for a day off when it's sunny to see how my portable 100W Lensun panel and DIY power monitor worked to get the Power Well charged back up. Today was that day.
> 
> View attachment 107961


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> Would you care to share the details and 'how to' for the diy power monitor? That looks like a very useful tool.


Knowing the wattage output of the panel helps adjust it in regards to positioning it towards the sun. I have a video planned on how to use it this way. Monitoring the current flow helps know when the batteries are getting topped off.

Here's the build:
https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...9-my-diy-power-monitor-my-diy-power-well.html


----------



## Amelia

Today’s prep was recruiting for our MAG and finishing the rough draft for our mission statement, goals, basic policies, membership information, etc. 😁


----------



## Annie

Amelia said:


> Today's prep was recruiting for our MAG and finishing the rough draft for our mission statement, goals, basic policies, membership information, etc. &#55357;&#56833;


Sounds interesting. I'd like to hear more if possible.


----------



## Amelia

Annie said:


> Sounds interesting. I'd like to hear more if possible.


Annie, I tried to start this a few months back and didn't get the support I was hoping for. My mom is finally on board with the idea that things aren't great and we should probably start getting ready... (Thankfully I had started earlier!) So she came over this morning and we talked plans. I told her the people I was thinking of inviting aboard and everyone has been contacted. Just waiting for replies and then we will schedule our first meeting. I started our group document months ago in hopes that it would come to fruition so I'm just editing and filling in holes now. Here are the headings for the document:

*What are the goals of the Mutual Assistance Group?
Requirements of Membership
Levels of Membership
Committees
Community Activation Levels
Other Questions to Answer
Process for fulfilling Community Goals*

I'd be happy to go into detail about any of those!


----------



## Annie

Amelia said:


> Annie, I tried to start this a few months back and didn't get the support I was hoping for. My mom is finally on board with the idea that things aren't great and we should probably start getting ready... (Thankfully I had started earlier!) So she came over this morning and we talked plans. I told her the people I was thinking of inviting aboard and everyone has been contacted. Just waiting for replies and then we will schedule our first meeting. I started our group document months ago in hopes that it would come to fruition so I'm just editing and filling in holes now. Here are the headings for the document:
> 
> *What are the goals of the Mutual Assistance Group?
> Requirements of Membership
> Levels of Membership
> Committees
> Community Activation Levels
> Other Questions to Answer
> Process for fulfilling Community Goals*
> 
> I'd be happy to go into detail about any of those!


Sure, let's start at the top. What are the goals?


----------



## Amelia

Annie said:


> Sure, let's start at the top. What are the goals?


_The formatting doesn't come out as nicely as it does in the word document. So you will have to excuse the formatting and also my cheesy alliteration scheme lol...

I wrote this in a way that it would appeal to my audience. Most of the families we are inviting aren't typical prepper types, even though they might have experience with that in some way. So the goals look way different than probably a typical prepper group's goals would look. But I tried to word it in a way that would be "user friendly" as well as give the wording I needed to make the point of how to go about this reasonably. If that makes sense... 
_

*What are the goals of the mutual assistance group?
1.	Community*
a.	*To enjoy participation in our community now*, to build relationships and mutually benefit from the wisdom and friendship we have to offer one another.
b.	*To be a blessing to the larger community *by our efforts to care for each other and to share our abundance with others.
c.	*To have an established community available to us* if our larger communities are compromised.
*2.	Courage*
a.	With the understanding that fear precludes love, we strive *to live without fear through reasonable preparation and awareness* of the world around us.
b.	*To generate the courage to be generous with one another* by providing a framework that allows us to share our resources and gifts in a safe and responsible manner.
c.	*To generate the courage to be generous with others* by providing a framework that allows us to share our resources and gifts in a safe and responsible manner.
*3.	Commitment
a.	To provide incentive for each person to commit to and reach the goals they have set for themselves.
b.	To provide a framework that encourages a long term commitment to the community.
c.	To provide a framework that encourages a long term commitment to preparedness. *


----------



## paulag1955

2.c. is a repeat of 2.b.


----------



## Amelia

paulag1955 said:


> 2.c. is a repeat of 2.b.


The first refers to generosity (sharing) within the group. The second refers to generosity with people outside the group.


----------



## Elvis

While not an expert in "group think" I think a common goal that is mutually beneficial is needed for a long lasting group. But if some of your potential MAG members don't value "being prepared" I think you're wasting your time trying to form them into a MAG.

just my 2 cents


----------



## paulag1955

Amelia said:


> The first refers to generosity (sharing) within the group. The second refers to generosity with people outside the group.


That's what I get for reading without my glasses.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Sealed up 20 lbs of pasta into 1 lb packages, then into a food-grade bucket.


----------



## Amelia

Elvis said:


> While not an expert in "group think" I think a common goal that is mutually beneficial is needed for a long lasting group. But if some of your potential MAG members don't value "being prepared" I think you're wasting your time trying to form them into a MAG.
> 
> just my 2 cents


No, I totally agree. Everyone we have invited does value preparedness at some level. It's not necessarily the preparedness that's the issue, but the question of "Why do we need a formal group for this?" that some might struggle with.


----------



## Amelia

paulag1955 said:


> That's what I get for reading without my glasses.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie

Amelia said:


> Annie, I tried to start this a few months back and didn't get the support I was hoping for. My mom is finally on board with the idea that things aren't great and we should probably start getting ready... (Thankfully I had started earlier!) So she came over this morning and we talked plans. I told her the people I was thinking of inviting aboard and everyone has been contacted. Just waiting for replies and then we will schedule our first meeting. I started our group document months ago in hopes that it would come to fruition so I'm just editing and filling in holes now. Here are the headings for the document:
> 
> *What are the goals of the Mutual Assistance Group?
> Requirements of Membership
> Levels of Membership
> Committees
> Community Activation Levels
> Other Questions to Answer
> Process for fulfilling Community Goals*
> 
> I'd be happy to go into detail about any of those!


Okay, so who are you inviting? Or and you put it, what are "Requirements of Membership?"


----------



## Amelia

We are inviting family and close friends, mostly from church. Everyone we are inviting has expressed interest in some level with preparedness. Here are the membership requirements, or what you need to do to remain a member in good standing:

-	Attend at least one gathering per quarter, online or in person.
-	Make progress in at least one relevant survival or preparedness skill each month.
-	Contribute time, talent or resources to the group each month.
-	Choose at least one committee and be an active participant in your selected committee(s).


----------



## Elvis

Amelia said:


> We are inviting family and close friends, mostly from church. Everyone we are inviting has expressed interest in some level with preparedness. Here are the membership requirements, or what you need to do to remain a member in good standing:
> 
> -	Attend at least one gathering per quarter, online or in person.
> -	Make progress in at least one relevant survival or preparedness skill each month.
> -	Contribute time, talent or resources to the group each month.
> -	Choose at least one committee and be an active participant in your selected committee(s).


Keep in mind that extremely close physcial presence is required for a successful MAG for medium or long term SHTF situation. You guys probably need to live within a mile of each other and all have small radios if you intend to gather for defensive purposes.


----------



## bigwheel

I rolled up a pack of smokes to use as Barter fs the democrats get elected again. I got plenty of raw ingredients. Surely can find somebody to trade for vodka and toiilet paper.water and food etc. This little gizmo can churn em out faster than a minner can swim a dipper. 
https://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-I...tte+machine&qid=1598394462&sr=8-1&tag=mh0b-20


----------



## Amelia

Elvis said:


> Keep in mind that extremely close physcial presence is required for a successful MAG for medium or long term SHTF situation. You guys probably need to live within a mile of each other and all have small radios if you intend to gather for defensive purposes.


I guess I'm new to this, so I could be wrong, but that seems unrealistic? One of the goals of developing our group is to find land for the purpose of gathering when that becomes necessary. But there's no way I could either recruit enough (or any?) members within a mile of where I live who would meet the requirements and have enough of a similar worldview to be compatible. Neither is there a way to invite close family or friends into the fold while also mandating they move so that everyone lives in the same neighborhood.

The closer the better, I certainly agree, but hopefully we are setting up our group in a way that people can still participate from mid to long distance. And if TEOTWAWKI happens, hopefully there will be enough notice for the long distance people to preemptively make their way to the BOL. Is it ideal? No, but we all have to prep with the best we have. And the best I have is people scattered over a few nearby cities. And if we happen to find land further away for a BOL we might be even a bit more scattered. But it's the best I can do, and I think the best most people can do in our hyper-mobile world where many don't even live within driving distance of their families of origin, let alone within a mile of most people they interact with.

So, for example, if my DH's parents wanted to participate in the group, work on getting prepared and add resources to our group... but they realize that they live two states away from our BOL and are ok with that... Should I really tell them not to bother? I'd rather have them on board and stress the importance of early bugging out, than leave them in the cold with no options. And yes, some events are instant, like an EMP. I get that. But I'd rather them be prepared for 90% of situations than 0%. Know what I mean?


----------



## Amelia

I learned how to manually vacuum seal a jar today using a brake bleeder! I don’t know how to use a brake bleeder for anything else... but I can vacuum seal without electricity! I’m planning to use it to reseal my leftover oxygen absorbers after tomorrow’s prep.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Amelia said:


> .........! I'm planning to use it to reseal my leftover oxygen absorbers after tomorrow's prep.


I hope you're not just letting them sit out in the open in the meantime.....


----------



## Amelia

Back Pack Hack said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........! I'm planning to use it to reseal my leftover oxygen absorbers after tomorrow's prep.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not just letting them sit out in the open in the meantime.....
Click to expand...

LOL No! I haven't opened their original package yet. I just wanted to make sure I knew how to get a vacuum seal before I started so I did that ahead of time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Amelia said:


> LOL No! I haven't opened their original package yet. I just wanted to make sure I knew how to get a vacuum seal before I started so I did that ahead of time.


Whew! Good. Repackage them into smaller packages. IE: 5 packs of 20 each, instead of 100. That way you're not constantly opening one big package every time you need some.


----------



## 46rkl

Sad day. Couldn’t get the chainsaw running so I took it apart, cleaned it all well and took a look down the cylinder. Darn! A scored cylinder. 13 years and it has never let me down. But, time for a new chainsaw. Thinking a Stihl 291.


----------



## paulag1955

Busy organizing what is now my rather extensive seed collection. Compiling all the seed packet data into a Word document. It's tedious. Thank God I'm a fast typist.


----------



## Amelia

We have been working on rotating preps for several months. Today I stored our first long term prep!

I stored 25lbs of wheat berries. We are GF and don’t eat them, but if needed a few of us aren’t sensitive to them and they could also be good to give away or trade.

They last a really long time, but if we ever need to rotate them out we can use them to make communion bread or kolyva for our church’s services. So I decided it was a good thing to have on hand. AND they were really cheap!

In related news... I bought a rubber mallet and learned how to seal a 5 gallon bucket today. So that was fun!


----------



## 46rkl

Worked on protecting the four young Apple trees from the deer today. Removed the fencing, weeded, replaced the posts and added mulch before putting on new fencing. The older trees are near the end of their useful lives and the next generation is coming along just fine.


----------



## Amelia

Yesterday and today, increased our food preps and started working on non-food preps, toiletries and things.


----------



## Smitty901

Dug a few thing up. Clean and oil them. They did not need it but what the heck.


----------



## Michael_Js

Starting laying sandbags around the chicken coop - will be over 56' x 30' rectangle - 2 layers high to prepare for the winter wet weather...this will take a while!!
This past season, it almost flooded inside the coop! I'm glad I raised the coop shed on 2 - 4" x 6", on top of 4" concrete bricks!

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## pakrat

I installed a 600 watt UPS in my radio shack, so the next time we lose power (any day now), we won’t lose our E-Comms. The UPS buys me about 3 hours of using any one radio at a time in monitor/scanner mode. As soon as I key-up to talk, I start sucking up amps (and minutes) on the battery. With a couple spare solar-charged batteries on hand, I could judiciously use the radios indefinitely now, without house or generator power… I just can’t get chatty. The plus is that the UPS provides 13.8 volts DC where a battery alone only provides about 11.5 volts. When it comes to radio life and performance, that's a big difference.


----------



## Michael_Js

pakrat said:


> I installed a 600 watt UPS in my radio shack, so the next time we lose power (any day now), we won't lose our E-Comms. The UPS buys me about 3 hours of using any one radio at a time in monitor/scanner mode. As soon as I key-up to talk, I start sucking up amps (and minutes) on the battery. With a couple spare solar-charged batteries on hand, I could judiciously use the radios indefinitely now, without house or generator power&#8230; I just can't get chatty. The plus is that the UPS provides 13.8 volts DC where a battery alone only provides about 11.5 volts. When it comes to radio life and performance, that's a big difference.


We've been running a UPS for the computers, router, modem, and 4G extender.
We just bought a Goal Zero Yeti 500X Portable Power Station, 505Wh Portable Lithium Battery Emergency Power Station, Outdoor Solar Generator, with the "portable" 100W solar panel...haven't had to use it, yet...winter is coming though!!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Michael_Js said:


> We've been running a UPS for the computers, router, modem, and 4G extender.
> We just bought a Goal Zero Yeti 500X Portable Power Station, 505Wh Portable Lithium Battery Emergency Power Station, Outdoor Solar Generator, with the "portable" 100W solar panel...haven't had to use it, yet...winter is coming though!!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Do you have enough money left to buy a gumball?


----------



## Michael_Js

Back Pack Hack said:


> Do you have enough money left to buy a gumball?


Sure! 
And maybe another solar panel setup to keep the greenhouse warm this winter...still working on that one...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Michael_Js said:


> Sure!
> And maybe another solar panel setup to keep the greenhouse warm this winter...still working on that one...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Just making sure you didn't spend your entire allowance. Goal Zero is proud of their stuff. Must be made with gold-pressed latinum.


----------



## Michael_Js

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just making sure you didn't spend your entire allowance. Goal Zero is proud of their stuff. Must be made with gold-pressed latinum.


Yup, I priced another system, that was almost comparable, and a little cheaper. But the Goal Zero had better features... It's not gold-pressed, it's made with unobtanium!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Michael_Js said:


> Yup, I priced another system, that was almost comparable, and a little cheaper. But the Goal Zero had better features... It's not gold-pressed, it's made with unobtanium!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Enjoy 'em. I've got a couple small 7w portable panels I use for backpacking if I need to keep my phone charged up.


----------



## Smitty901

We have food, water extra power source. Shelter all that nailed down plenty good. The flash floods last todays did not even leave a puddle any close enough to cause us an issue. One thing that is always changing needs constant update and testing Security. No madder how good you are range time is a must. Last night and today weapons were tweaked for current needs and tested. Class did well , very well.


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> We have food, water extra power source. Shelter all that nailed down plenty good. The flash floods last todays did not even leave a puddle any close enough to cause us an issue. One thing that is always changing needs constant update and testing Security. No madder how good you are range time is a must. Last night and today weapons were tweaked for current needs and tested. Class did well , very well.


Yeah, range is good time.

I use Spanish Santa Barbra M80 instead of the M118 for practice, only have 4K of 118 and 5k of 852 left.

No need for using good stuff, it's a 200 range.

Primary 7.62 sniper is an M-25, Bolt is in US cal 30, there are several others.


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, range is good time.
> 
> I use Spanish Santa Barbra M80 instead of the M118 for practice, only have 4K of 118 and 5k of 852 left.
> 
> No need for using good stuff, it's a 200 range.
> 
> Primary 7.62 sniper is an M-25, Bolt is in US cal 30, there are several others.


 Today worked with an untested, gas piston AR 16 inch full rail Flip up iron and a good reddot. Beat it up preformed well. Nice lite fast weapon. New one for my son parts were here put them to use. The 6.5 creedmoore on Ruger RPR had high mounts for the scope when mediums would work better. Needed the high ones on the AR10 6.5 CR so I just swapped the scopes mounts and all zeroed them up good to go. Ar10 in 308 needed the new iron flips up zeroed and the Reddot zeroed that went very well.
All in all a good reason to punch holes in paper.
I have two of the M24's from Remington recon program put away. Picked them up a long time ago. They do the 308 proud for sure. Depend how late supper goes , I may go back out with a couple 30.06 just for fun.
I was looking at a create of 1260 rounds of 7.62X39 purchased at the time of the Brady Bill for 10 cents a round. Delivered. Still sealed . Reminded me of the time we would burn up a 1,000 rounds on a weekend.


----------



## Amelia

Today’s prep was to have our first MAG meeting. I’m exhausted, but I think it went well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished building the prototype of my Walking Staff / Camp Chair.

Last step was to create the 'tri-bolt' that holds it all together.









I'd already finished the three staff sections (with copper plumbing fittings on the ends) and the seat (aircraft cable, small eyebolts and some canvas).

As a walking staff, the three 24" sections of 1" oak dowel rods create a staff 6' tall. One section can be removed if desired.









When it's time to sit down, the 3 sections can be unscrewed from each other,









and using the canvas seat and the 'tri-bolt', I have a functional camp chair to park my carcass on.


----------



## Michael_Js

Back Pack Hack said:


> Enjoy 'em. I've got a couple small 7w portable panels I use for backpacking if I need to keep my phone charged up.


Yes, we have small folding panels we keep in the car, plus many small Biolite and Luci solar lights in the house for power outages...Good stuff 
Plus various solar powered security lights around the homestead. And a solar powered backup water pump when our power goes out 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## 46rkl

Picked up the new Stihl 291 yesterday and started to put it to use today. I’ve got a LOT of dead Ash trees on the property and got four of them down, trimmed, bucked and stacked today. Good firewood for the pile. Ended the day with some home range time with my wife and the handguns. Time for a beer.


----------



## Cleanwithpure

nice to discuss this topics.


----------



## hawgrider

Cleanwithpure said:


> nice to discuss this topics.


Cleanwithpure


----------



## StratMaster

hawgrider said:


> Cleanwithpure


Marylin Chambers... a blast from the past!


----------



## hawgrider

StratMaster said:


> Marylin Chambers... a blast from the past!


The new guy smells like spam his handle and it reminded me of Ivory snow girl

* Cleanwithpure is offline*
Junior Member

Cleanwithpure's Avatar
Join Date
Aug 2020
Location
Clayton South, Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Smitty901

More range time. Two very good AR's that had been put away no sight or scopes mounded one them. Been there a while new unfired. Both Gas piston ones got A2 style front and rear sights today and zeroed. Not to say the sky is falling , but the stuff is getting down right serious. And the BG's are being support by government officials. Out here people are ready. Not uncommon to hear some gun fire now and then on weekends. hearing a lot more of it in ever direction right now.


----------



## Amelia

Cleaned out some closets and storage spaces around the house for more preps.


----------



## Chiefster23

Smitty901 said:


> More range time. Two very good AR's that had been put away no sight or scopes mounded one them. Been there a while new unfired. Both Gas piston ones got A2 style front and rear sights today and zeroed. Not to say the sky is falling , but the stuff is getting down right serious. And the BG's are being support by government officials. Out here people are ready. Not uncommon to hear some gun fire now and then on weekends. hearing a lot more of it in ever direction right now.


Very interesting that you should say this. The wife and I walk every morning very early. Lately, it is not uncommon to hear gunfire from folks practicing on the range. These people are out at sunrise. Maybe practicing before going to work? Also hearing 2 neighbors (with plenty of land) out practicing. This hasn't happened before.


----------



## Amelia

Bought a lot more food to add to our storage, a few boxes of big bandaids and a couple tubes of toothpaste. Also grabbed a few cases of water and about 12 bottles of olive oil for our vigil lamp (or for calories if that becomes necessary later!)


----------



## 46rkl

My prep for the day was watching the roofers start stripping off the the shingles that I put on my home 25 years ago. I was in my 30’s then and now I’m in my 60’s. My wife convinced me that it was better to hire the job out than to take it on myself. I thought, “ he’ll, no!”. I got up on the roof and started stripping shingle but, two hours later I decided that the wife just might be right (I’ll never admit to that). The shoulders just aren’t what they used to be after three surgeries. I guess it’s better to face your limitations and pick your battles at my age. Work smarter, not harder? Still not convinced of that. Lots of dead Ash trees to fell and turn into firewood.


----------



## Hoosierboy

Loaded my new 60 round mags...


----------



## Amelia

Today I did on boarding for a new job. New job will be paying for more of what we need for being prepared, So I consider that to be a prep 🙂


----------



## Smitty901

While I am not in Kenosha as far as I am concerned the farther the better. While always prepared. Now is a time to take it up a bit with security. Spare parts turn into weapons, weapons become spare parts. No reason to have parts when you can turn them into functioning weapons. That is what I have been doing the last couple days. I have parts now is not a good time to trying to find them.
I wanted to assemble one with the Colt style A2 front sight and the A3 style detachable carrying handle. Had a colt LE6920 barrel and the parts to put upper back as it would have been . A good lower with slightly lighter springs, Joe bob bolt and magpul but stock.
The lower had a Commercial sized buffer tube from back during another shortage of parts. Swapped it out with a standard Milspec. Bare bones light fast.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dropped exactly $100.14 at the grocery store for short-term preps. Mostly canned goods.


----------



## Smitty901

Time for a break. made motel reservation in TN. Packing the bike for the weather and heading to TN/KY for a 3 or 4 day ride. Some times you need to clear the mind a bit. And no I not concerned one bit about COV19.


----------



## SOCOM42

Went and bought $350.00 worth of canned and dry goods for short term storage (1-2 year).

This was along with regular shopping done, in which to my surprise there was large bags of powdered milk for 22 quarts.

To my surprise they had instant dried yeast in a 2 pound pack, which I bought. has not been there since Feb.

The flour mills are making a better presence now, a few pallets of 5 and 25 pound bags of APF on the floor.

To me it appears that things are only 50% back to normal though, you can call it rolling shortages if you like.

Paper towels are at the club 1-2 days a month no more, TP once a month except for the ***** bamboo crap.

Looks like a false front put on not to panic us in general.

I now have 10 cases of 36 pack /Scott 1,100 sheet rolls of TP in my living room.

There is no where else to put it, the other 50 some odd have their space.


----------



## Chiefster23

Continuing to build up food stocks. I have more now than ever before.
Also, today I ordered a SS Kelley Kettle. I have a spring and cistern on the property that supplies water year round. I already have a Berkey water filter and materials to make a large sand pre-filter. I also have lots of chlorine. This Kelley Kettle gives me yet another means to purify my drinking water using nothing more than sticks and twigs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stocked up one years' worth of the maintenance medication I'm on. I'm good into early 2022 now.


----------



## paulag1955

I wanted to finish up the bed I'm preparing in the garden for garlic, but it's so smoky here today that it's just not a day for extended garden work. Thinking about converting some of the meat in my freezer to canned. The thought of pressure canning freaks me out, though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Scored an ammo cache of 9mm, .223 and 5.56 (green tip) for $500 for a friend. I'm well stocked but he's not, so he's given me carte blanche to find certain calibers.


----------



## Elvis

SOCOM42 said:


> Paper towels are at the club 1-2 days a month no more, TP once a month except for the ***** bamboo crap.
> 
> I now have 10 cases of 36 pack /Scott 1,100 sheet rolls of TP in my living room.
> 
> There is no where else to put it, the other 50 some odd have their space.


You may want to consider installing a bidet. I recently did ($35 at Amazon) and it seriously reduced how much TP we use to the point where we are going to be able to free up some storage space.
My wife was weary but now loves the bidet. Of course a bidet isn't a good prep unless you know that you'll have pressurized water if the grid goes down.


----------



## SOCOM42

Elvis said:


> You may want to consider installing a bidet. I recently did ($35 at Amazon) and it seriously reduced how much TP we use to the point where we are going to be able to free up some storage space.
> My wife was weary but now loves the bidet. Of course a bidet isn't a good prep unless you know that you'll have pressurized water if the grid goes down.


I have used them and do not like them.

I have no space in the master to fit one either.


----------



## dry_wash

Continuing to work on mapping out/walking out/photographing areas around the neighborhood, if trouble decides to visit the suburbs. Yeah, a bit paranoid with all of the garbage they are pulling, but it's exercise, and if nothing else gets me out moving.

Continue to keep up with 'the other side', monitoring Twitter (following local and county fire and PD for updates, some local news, Antifawatch sites).

Downloaded and printed out the preparation material from county fire dept., since they are pushing September as Preparedness Month.

Wandered around this site, https://crimethinc.com/, ("CrimethInc. is a rebel alliance - a secret society pledged to the propagation of crimethink. It is a think tank producing inflammatory ideas and action, a sphinx posing questions fatal to the superstitions of our age.") Serious amount of information on tactics, perception, etc. And links to folks who are out stirring stuff up.

Staying out of the smoke (unhealthy air warnings), and keeping up with exercising indoors.


----------



## Elvis

SOCOM42 said:


> I have used them and do not like them.
> 
> I have no space in the master to fit one either.


The $35 bidet on Amazon mounts on your current toilet under the seat and the control sticks out to the right (if you're sitting down) about 4". It's not like the separate bowl you hop over on they use in some fancy hotels and installs in 15 minutes. It's kinda weird to say this but my wife is ecstatic about it and I find it acceptable; lot less TP usage so less TP storage and "cash going down the toilet". Should make the septic tank go longer between pump-outs too.


----------



## Elvis

Been playing with a KelTek CMR30 in 22 magnum recently for the wife and my plinking fun. She doesn't like anything stronger than a 22lr but we have long sight lines here so I wanted a super lightweight extremally low kick rifle for longer distances, preferably over 125 yds without using a full sized battle rifle (think super lightweight).

22lr bullets tend to go subsonic (16" barrel} so can start to tumble at 70 yards. So the effective range is about 70 yds.

22 mag shells (with a 40 gn bullet) generally don't go subsonic (potentially tumbling) for around 140 yds so more accurate at longer distances plus twice the hitting power at all distances with almost no kick.

At 3.8 lbs it's super lightweight, stock collapses to 21.5" total length; that's tiny. And a few loaded mags weigh nothing so you can carry it in your BOB easily. The collapsible stock actually gives a descent cheek weld for sight alignment. To keep the weapon reliable you need to be careful how you load the mag to avoid misfeeds and clean every 200-400 rounds (rimfire is dirty ammo) but no problems since I've figured things out with the last 400 rnds shooting with no problems and no cleaning. This fairly new rifle likes to run wet with grease used on the bolt groves. (900 rounds through the rifle so far). But it prefers 40gn or heavier bullets to cycle well. For reliable cycling no 30 grain expanding varmint rounds until it's super broke in.

3.5 moa is plenty accurate with most loads. And it's a blast to shoot! If ammo was cheaper I could easily blast through 500 rnds a session. It's that much fun when ringing steel targets. It's not a "battle rifle" but nobody is going to charge you with thirty 22 mag bullets whistling past their ears.

Get a LULA mag loader. https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1021153869?pid=896872 
to load the mags. It really helps feed reliability.


----------



## Chiefster23

My electrical service breaker box contains ‘pushmatic’ breakers. This company is out of business and the only new replacements come from china. There is some ‘new old stock’ available from Siemens at crazy prices. So I have scrounged up some used spares and one new chinese replacement in each of the 3 sizes in my service box. Having spares on hand is a smart prep in my opinion.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> My electrical service breaker box contains 'pushmatic' breakers. This company is out of business and the only new replacements come from china. There is some 'new old stock' available from Siemens at crazy prices. So I have scrounged up some used spares and one new chinese replacement in each of the 3 sizes in my service box. Having spares on hand is a smart prep in my opinion.


Those are some of the most durable breakers around. Lots of people think they're crap because Bulldog is out of business. But they're built like...... well........... bulldogs!

You can buy Connecticut Electric brand replacements at Home Depot.


----------



## Chiefster23

Back Pack Hack said:


> Those are some of the most durable breakers around. Lots of people think they're crap because Bulldog is out of business. But they're built like...... well........... bulldogs!
> 
> You can buy Connecticut Electric brand replacements at Home Depot.


Yes. That's where I bought my new ones. But Connecticut Electric is 'made in china'.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> Yes. That's where I bought my new ones. But Connecticut Electric is 'made in china'.


Most breakers are made off-shore. Even the venerable Square D is made in Meheeko.


----------



## Chiefster23

Back Pack Hack said:


> Most breakers are made off-shore. Even the venerable Square D is made in Meheeko.


Yes. Sad, but true.


----------



## Chiefster23

Today was salsa day. Harvested a bucket of tomatoes and made 6-1/2 quarts of salsa. For those of you interested, I pressure can everything now. Including tomatoes. Pressure canning takes less time, uses less water, and burns less fuel.


----------



## Chiefster23

Finished product.


----------



## Notold63

I put some roast beef and ham in the freeze dryer.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Elvis said:


> The $35 bidet on Amazon mounts on your current toilet under the seat and the control sticks out to the right (if you're sitting down) about 4". It's not like the separate bowl you hop over on they use in some fancy hotels and installs in 15 minutes. It's kinda weird to say this but my wife is ecstatic about it and I find it acceptable; lot less TP usage so less TP storage and "cash going down the toilet". Should make the septic tank go longer between pump-outs too.


I might have to look into one of those. Wife went on vacation for a month, think I used maybe 4 rolls, she came home, one roll a day.


----------



## ActionJackson

Went hunting for some canning goods today but didn't "bag" a thing. Cal Ranch had nothing whatsoever in stock. So I headed to the IFA Country Store and they were closed (Sunday). I've never done any canning but want to start getting into it. Food (or should I say the lack thereof) is going to be a big issue in the coming days and months (I believe). I have a lot of frozen food that I would like to convert to canned food.

I checked Amazon when I got home and I kept seeing the recurring statement: "Not Currently In Stock" or "Not Currently Available." Wow! I guess I'm a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## ActionJackson

Chiefster23 said:


> Today was salsa day. Harvested a bucket of tomatoes and made 6-1/2 quarts of salsa. For those of you interested, I pressure can everything now. Including tomatoes. Pressure canning takes less time, uses less water, and burns less fuel.


You ought to start a thread on a step-by-step procedure. I want to learn about canning and I like the idea of using the pressure method.


----------



## Chiefster23

ActionJackson said:


> You ought to start a thread on a step-by-step procedure. I want to learn about canning and I like the idea of using the pressure method.


Get a copy of the "Ball blue book of preserving". It's paper back and cheap. Everything you need to know is in there except some of the pressure canning times for things like tomatoes where water bath canning is prefered. For pressure canning my tomato recipes I use 15 psi for 15 minutes when doing quarts. I use 15 psi because of my altitude here.


----------



## Chiefster23

Also, do yourself a favor. If you decide to start pressure canning, buy a good quality canner with a weighted relief valve. I use “American” brand canners. Not cheap but well worth the price.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent Monday through this morning engaging in a much needed CTRL+ALT+DEL trip.

Had perfect weather to get out camping, so I took advantage of it. Spent 3 nights at a local park for a very-deserved break. Mid 70s during the day, low 60s and night.


----------



## Amelia

Today's prep was laying down a layer of newspaper/cardboard for our first garden section out front. Will finish adding wood chips to the top of it by the end of the day. Also have been putting wood chips around the fruit trees. We spent all day Monday transporting said wood chips from my mom's house. We have been trying to get wood chips for months and finally have had success! It's not nearly enough for all of our garden space, but I'm excited to have something to start with


----------



## paulag1955

The air here has cleared some and although it's still quite smoky, I have managed to prepare a bed for my garlic. I now away it's arrival. And today I did can some meat.This is a big step because, TBH, the the pressure canner is terrifying. I did get some siphoning (not sure why), but I'm satisfied for my first try at it.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> The air here has cleared some and although it's still quite smoky, I have managed to prepare a bed for my garlic. I now away it's arrival. And today I did can some meat.This is a big step because, TBH, the the pressure canner is terrifying. I did get some siphoning (not sure why), but I'm satisfied for my first try at it.


I bought my pressure canner back in 2016 and just took it out of the box 2 weeks ago. So far I've done 2 small batches of beef to experiment. I had no idea of what to expect but it turned out ok. I have a friend that lives a couple of burbs over and she has been doing this a long time so I texted her the pictures of what I had done because it didn't look right to me but she said that's the way it should look. So far, so good. Next attempt is chicken.


----------



## Chiefster23

There’s nothing to fear from a pressure canner. Just follow the directions, no variation, and you’ll be fine. And siphoning is pretty normal. It doesn’t affect the quality of the contents.


----------



## Slippy

Magpul Bipod for my .308 semi
2 Boxes .308
2 Boxes .30-30
1 new BW 2 Ball Tow & Stow Hitch for my truck


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> Magpul Bipod for my .308 semi
> 2 Boxes .308
> 2 Boxes .30-30
> 1 new BW 2 Ball Tow & Stow Hitch for my truck


Damn! ... and all before 6:19 AM! Attaboy Slip!


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> I bought my pressure canner back in 2016 and just took it out of the box 2 weeks ago. So far I've done 2 small batches of beef to experiment. I had no idea of what to expect but it turned out ok. I have a friend that lives a couple of burbs over and she has been doing this a long time so I texted her the pictures of what I had done because it didn't look right to me but she said that's the way it should look. So far, so good. Next attempt is chicken.


I want to try ground beef next. My freezer here at the lake house is well stocked with beef, especially ground beef, but we still haven't been able to get a freezer for the other house. So I want to can some of the beef to take back with me when I go. The ground beef and probably some of the cubed steak, which my husband doesn't seem to like. I think the canning will change the texture enough to fool him into thinking it's something else. At least I hope it does. If not, next time I'm going to have to ask for all that "cubed steak" to be turned into ground beef instead.


----------



## Slippy

A Watchman said:


> Damn! ... and all before 6:19 AM! Attaboy Slip!


(Yesterday...)


----------



## SOCOM42

Last evening bought two flats of @bigwheel's favorite, Beanee Weenee original.

Also bought two flats of Del Monte french cut green beans.

Those are put back for this coming winter and whatever the hell it brings with it.

Been no non refrigerated DAK hams since Feb. in any of the stores I go to.

Their pre-packaged sliced type has been a hit or miss since then also, grabbed 6 packages a week ago of this type, into the freezer.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> I want to try ground beef next. My freezer here at the lake house is well stocked with beef, especially ground beef, but we still haven't been able to get a freezer for the other house. So I want to can some of the beef to take back with me when I go. The ground beef and probably some of the cubed steak, which my husband doesn't seem to like. I think the canning will change the texture enough to fool him into thinking it's something else. At least I hope it does. If not, next time I'm going to have to ask for all that "cubed steak" to be turned into ground beef instead.


I'm told that how you season it while prepping the canning process has a lot to do with it. Ok, so I forgot to season the last batch. It's straight beef just cut into chunks. That won't happen again. But, I'm still new to this so what the heck.

I bought 10lbs of chicken yesterday which I intend to can this weekend. My friend says she has canned over 120 lbs of chicken using an unusual method for raw pack. She fills the jar with chicken broth up to the head space line. She said she's never had a problem with it and loves the way it tastes so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## SOCOM42

Today, I am loading more AR mags, FNFAL mags, AK mags and Galil mags.

I am not breaking into sealed cases just what is in ammo cans, mags will go into those cans when filled.

The bitch is that the 50 round Galil mags are too long for the cans except the 20 MM ones.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> (Yesterday...)


Yea, I knew but it reminded me of the old Operator 6 posts where he claimed several feats on most days before 5 AM. Sure miss slapping him around on occassion.


----------



## Chiefster23

I’m sure many of you have been replenishing food items and preps you used during the last lock down. And also grabbing up new items to plug up holes in your prepping plan. I have been doing the same and had a schedule in mind of topping up pet foods and freezer meats in October just prior to the election. I figured the the crazy shit would start around voting day. That all changed last nite with the death of RBG. I’m pretty sure the crazy shit will start the minute Trump announces his new pick. Time to buy now!


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> I'm sure many of you have been replenishing food items and preps you used during the last lock down. And also grabbing up new items to plug up holes in your prepping plan. I have been doing the same and had a schedule in mind of topping up pet foods and freezer meats in October just prior to the election. I figured the the crazy shit would start around voting day. That all changed last night with the death of RBG. I'm pretty sure the crazy shit will start the minute Trump announces his new pick. Time to buy now!


You did see where the left said everything would burn if a new SCJ is appointed?

Already started on it, still a lot of what I buy is still not in stock, intermittent at best.

TP and PT are still in short supply, buying another 20 pound propane tank next trip.

Have another freezer coming in two weeks, will fill that right up.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Put some Loctite on my 10/22 rail to secure the red dot. got it dialed in then kids got to explode some old cans and punch paper.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Yesterdays' score: Walked into the local Big Box Home Improvement store and there was a clearance table right at the entrance. First bin was filled with back-to-school supplies, all marked down to 25¢ each. I stocked up on theme notebooks, ink pens and kiddy scissors.









I think I spent all of eight bucks on this!

This morning, it's off to the toy show... err.... _gun_ show. Holy crap has ammo skyrocketed! I saw, believe it or not, 9mm at *$1.20/rd*! .223 and 5.56 was gone..... I spotted four boxes of .223 at a reloader's table, two 20-rd and two 100-rd boxes. Never bothered to look at the price... I didn't feel like filling out a 2nd mortgage loan. This shît's gitting ca-RAY-zee.

But I _did_ find two boxes of 44-40 for the Win 1873 (up just a couple bucks a box from 'normal'), along with some 'infinite' firestarters for BOB and GHBs. Plus a (Hungarian or Bulgarian?) nylon sling for the AK-47. I've already got it installed and boy oh boy it sure looks good on the Norinco now that she's starting to accessorize!









Got all this for less than a c-note. So I came home a very happy camper, despite not finding any of the .308 I was looking for.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> I'm told that how you season it while prepping the canning process has a lot to do with it. Ok, so I forgot to season the last batch. It's straight beef just cut into chunks. That won't happen again. But, I'm still new to this so what the heck.
> 
> I bought 10lbs of chicken yesterday which I intend to can this weekend. My friend says she has canned over 120 lbs of chicken using an unusual method for raw pack. She fills the jar with chicken broth up to the head space line. She said she's never had a problem with it and loves the way it tastes so I'm going to give it a try.


I didn't season it at all other than the seasoning in the purchased broth I used as liquid. I had three jars out of 12 fail to seal, which was disappointing, so those are in the refrigerator. The ground beef itself tastes plain, but fine. No weird taste like you get in commercial canned chicken, which is what I was afraid of. Today I canned beans and carrots. So once I got over the initial fear of the pressure canner, I turned into a pressure canning machine. LOL


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yesterdays' score: Walked into the local Big Box Home Improvement store and there was a clearance table right at the entrance. First bin was filled with back-to-school supplies, all marked down to 25¢ each. I stocked up on theme notebooks, ink pens and kiddy scissors.
> 
> View attachment 108383
> 
> 
> I think I spent all of eight bucks on this!


Why kiddy scissors? Speaking of kiddy scissors, how many people here learned to cut with them? I learned to cut at home with these. What a step backwards when I started kindergarten.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Why kiddy scissors? .........


Small.

Lightweight.

No sharp points.

Perfect for bags & kits.

Ever notice what paramedics carry? Just kiddy scissors on steroids.


----------



## Elvis

1skrewsloose said:


> I might have to look into one of those. Wife went on vacation for a month, think I used maybe 4 rolls, she came home, one roll a day.


Something I've I found online.... *The average person will go through 42 rolls of two-ply or 21 rolls of one-ply over the course of a single year. So if you're wondering how much you should buy, you probably only need one roll per week of two-ply toilet paper for each member of your household. For a 4-person family, you can expect to use 8 rolls over a two week period.*

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Its funny that whatever type of TP you have folks that are used to pulling 4ft. of it every time will do the same no matter what kind.


----------



## Elvis

1skrewsloose said:


> Its funny that whatever type of TP you have folks that are used to pulling 4ft. of it every time will do the same no matter what kind.


When my boy was a teenager we had several severe lessons on how much TP to use. It's a topic I've begun to venture into with my wife and seeing improvements. Installing the Bidet has been a step in that crusade.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

What.... you people can't wipe your azz with just one square of paper?


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ever notice what paramedics carry? Just kiddy scissors on steroids.


Yes, on steroids as in sharp enough to actually cut things. You can buy small, sharp scissors that,come with what you might call a holster. Embroidery scissors, for,example.


----------



## 46rkl

A day of harvesting. Peppers, fall beans, tomatoes, squash and apples. Got a start on preserving the harvest by vacuum sealing most all of the peppers. The Empire apples look great and taste superb!


----------



## SOCOM42

I partially refinished a paratrooper stock for an M1A1 carbine.

Will do a second coat on it tomorrow.

It is one of the ones we carry in the Jeeps when out.

sits there with a bandoleer of 6 mags and pouch of two mags. 150 rounds per gun is good.

Nice light weapon with the power of a .357 Magnum.

Effective, it killed plenty of Japs in the Pacific, they are good for CQB.

Both are USGI guns Inland Division of GM guns, my others are NPM, Quality Hardware, Rockola, Saginaw.

Holds 15 or 30 round mags, and does not look like an evil assault rifle.









One on the bottom is one, will take a picture of both to post.


----------



## Smitty901

Yesterday was tools. With work on sidecar for a friend . Cutting down some motorcycle wheels and changing axle sizes . Things were all over the place. Lot of my tools and I do have a lot of them were used for years on the farm . SHTF tools will be very important out here. So it was clean up day. Purchase a new wire wheel for bench grinder and got started. Already had some soaking. On and off I cleaned up Ratchets, sockets, wrenches of every kind. Tossed out two Ratchets that were wore out damaged, not worth repairing .
Found my full set of 12 corner sockets. One of those things when you need them nothing else works. Today more clean up , get most of them back in bike room. I have work planned for winter and will put them to good use. Need to get off my tail and wire the bike room for 220 so the wire welder will work with out using the generator.
Fun part was looking at some of the tools that were customized for one job and remembering why.


----------



## The Tourist

paulag1955 said:


> Yes, on steroids as in sharp enough to actually cut things. You can buy small, sharp scissors that,come with what you might call a holster. Embroidery scissors, for,example.


Yes, you can keep buying scissors. However, there's a simpler way.

Go google the Edge Pro sharpening fixture. It has an adjustable stone arm that mates perfectly with the edge of knives and scissors with a simple mark with a black magic marker. Go find an old scissors, and within ten minutes you can have a tool capable of surgery.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

broke down and acquired some black tip bullets to make my brother reload. picking up some 06 ammo wed. got 48 canning lids in mail today.


----------



## paulag1955

The Tourist said:


> Yes, you can keep buying scissors. However, there's a simpler way.
> 
> Go google the Edge Pro sharpening fixture. It has an adjustable stone arm that mates perfectly with the edge of knives and scissors with a simple mark with a black magic marker. Go find an old scissors, and within ten minutes you can have a tool capable of surgery.


I have an excellent selection of scissors. They're all sharp and may God have mercy on the on the person who uses my fabric scissors for anything other than fabric.


----------



## paulag1955

Not today, but I canned green beans and carrots. We don't usually eat canned vegetables, but pressure canning seems like something I need to master.


----------



## Smitty901

Time to share. I packed some of the Tools today. I will be passing them on to a younger man that can use them. Hard to know what is enough of anything. In this case I think it will be plenty still here .


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Today's prep was a batch of 165 grain Ballistic Tip Nosler 308









Tomorrow's (or perhaps this weekend's prep) will be 64 grain Bonded Performance Nosler 223


----------



## Joe

We harvested 45 pounds of honey from our bees and we have been canning applesauce and tomato soup.


----------



## Buttoni

We just purchased 2 used IBC water totes (300 gal.) for our BOL cabin. Unlike the new one we have already for drinking water, these two used ones, which stored pressure washer soap in their previous life, after a thorough rinsing, will be used for non-potable uses: gardening, young trees/shrubs, laundry, canning. Of course, this is all just in the event we lose power AND run out of fuel for generator designated for the well pump as well. The guy selling them was literally, as we called him, driving down the freeway just north of our town, en route with a big load of them to be delivered just south of us, and said he could just drop them off on his way through town (we're located right on the freeway). His southern buyer wanted "all the totes he had left" with no designated number. Talk about lucky timing, and free delivery. Now we just have to rent a trailer to get them to our cabin an hour away.


----------



## pakrat

We 're just finishing the three-day process of making the family ketchup recipe. Started with 7 gallons of cut and squeezed tomatoes and will end today with about 3 gallons of fantastic ketchup sauce.


----------



## SOCOM42

Nice job @pakrat,

Myself, yesterday, bought 100 pounds of rice, two 6 packs of Hormel chili and beans, 10 pounds of sugar.

That 100# of rice brings the ready total to 340#, we go through a 25# bag a month here.

The 50# bags were $20.95 each, The 25# bags were 15.95 each at the club.

Pays to buy in bulk when you can get it.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

picked up 6 boxes of 30-06 from a guy for $50..


----------



## Elvis

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> picked up 6 boxes of 30-06 from a guy for $50..


Damn,,, that's the deal of the week.


----------



## Annie

Our generator arrived by mail-order. We got a great deal, 1k off. The electrician was here earlier this week so we're all ready to hook it up when needed.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> Not today, but I canned green beans and carrots. We don't usually eat canned vegetables, but pressure canning seems like something I need to master.


Where do you go to get them sharpened? Or do you just buy new ones?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Elvis said:


> Damn,,, that's the deal of the week.


yes... but the 500 308 shells I got for $125 was straight up robbery!


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> Nice job @pakrat,
> 
> Myself, yesterday, bought 100 pounds of rice, two 6 packs of Hormel chili and beans, 10 pounds of sugar.
> 
> That 100# of rice brings the ready total to 340#, we go through a 25# bag a month here.
> 
> The 50# bags were $20.95 each, The 25# bags were 15.95 each at the club.
> 
> Pays to buy in bulk when you can get it.


I don't know if I mentioned this in any earlier posting,

Things in the markets and the club I belong to are only at about 35-40% of normal, like rolling blackouts we have rolling foodouts.

Stuff that is gone for weeks or months show up for a day or two then gone again for more months or weeks.

Some items have not come back, and if the election goes south, never will for sure.

If that asshole Biden gets in, we will starve with his country wide shutdown proposal.

I have put up a lot of canned goods because I have a hard time in the garden and our growing season is short,

results poor at best for the work.

Considering buying certain veggies and canning them myself.


----------



## pakrat

From 7 gallons of homemade sauce and spices come 3 gallons of ketchup... 34 sealed jars to be given as gifts or traded for preps made by others.


----------



## Chiefster23

With the upcoming supreme court pick and all the craziness going on, my prepping has gone to DEFCON 2. Topping off what needs topping and laying in extra of lots of food items. Making a big Walmart run here shortly and I anticipate a large bill.

I’m paying off a loan today so I will be debt free except for a small monthly payment on an interest free tractor loan.

I recently started to put out feelers among my nearest neighbors about a neighborhood watch/mutual defense kind of thing. This is tricky as I don’t really know these people all that well. They claim to be conservatives and some are all gung-ho to shoot the invading hoards of rioting looters. That scares me as people with the biggest mouths tend to be the biggest cowards. Also concerning is allying with some idiot that over reacts and shoots a non-violent protester with his deer rifle. I don’t know what to do here. I never followed up after my initial overtures and I just don’t know which way to go here.


----------



## inceptor

Chiefster23 said:


> With the upcoming supreme court pick and all the craziness going on, my prepping has gone to DEFCON 2. Topping off what needs topping and laying in extra of lots of food items. Making a big Walmart run here shortly and I anticipate a large bill.
> 
> I'm paying off a loan today so I will be debt free except for a small monthly payment on an interest free tractor loan.
> 
> I recently started to put out feelers among my nearest neighbors about a neighborhood watch/mutual defense kind of thing. This is tricky as I don't really know these people all that well. They claim to be conservatives and some are all gung-ho to shoot the invading hoards of rioting looters. That scares me as people with the biggest mouths tend to be the biggest cowards. Also concerning is allying with some idiot that over reacts and shoots a non-violent protester with his deer rifle. I don't know what to do here. I never followed up after my initial overtures and I just don't know which way to go here.


You're lucky you've had a chance to talk to your neighbors. My neighbors tend to keep to themselves. I won't know even what side they are on until it happens. My fear is that some of them will be like the mayors of Seattle, Portland and Chicago. They will be fine with it until their home gets attacked.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have a friend (yeah I have one)who lives a 1/4 mile up the main road from me.

We agree that if either is under siege the other will execute a flanking move and get the OPFOR in a crossfire.

We both worked for the same PD and have been friends for 30 years, he is also a nationally known gunsmith.

And like me an ex competition shooter, rifle and pistol.

I point this out because we are our own quick reaction force, for a total SHTF others will be here on a permanent basis.

A couple of the others are from the same PD as us, all under my command at one time.

Other than the two elderly ladies, I know none of the other neighbors anywhere as well on the main road.

There are two queers that I get along with and live equal distance from the here to the old ladies.

Neither is capable of moving fast or much at all, one is clinically morbidly obese and needs a 4 leg walker to move about.

The other is about 300 # and tries to bullshit that he knows about guns, never try to bullshit a bullshitter.

They are out of the equation in any form, they have been there for 25? years.


----------



## paulag1955

I think you're asking about my sciccors. I go to the handsome husband with the household,scissors; I don't know what he does with them, but they come back sharp. In the event that my sewing scissors ever needed sharpening, I'd find a professional. But they seem to stay sharp.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> You're lucky you've had a chance to talk to your neighbors. My neighbors tend to keep to themselves. I won't know even what side they are on until it happens. My fear is that some of them will be like the mayors of Seattle, Portland and Chicago. They will be fine with it until their home gets attacked.


I live in the greater Seattle area so my assumption is that all my neighbors are like the mayor of Seattle. Some of them are very nice, but....

If western Washington becomes completely untenable, we're fortunate to have the place in Eastern Washington.

The dryer lint thread motivated me to get out my fire steel and test various things for use as tinder. I have a combo laundry unit here; the dryer is ductless and I tend to line dry most things so I don't make much lint. I do, however, do a lot of sewing with 100% cotton fabric that I pre-was before using. This results in loose, tangled threads at the cut ends of the fabric. I tried using a tangled wad of that to make a spark and had zero luck with that. Ditto on small scraps of plain cotton.

That made me wonder if maybe I was just that unskilled with my steel, so I tried plain cotton balls and cosmetic cotton pads (the kind you use to remove makeup). No problems there so all those threads and cotton scraps will just continue to go in the trash. UNLESS I decide to try making char cloth. Looking up how to make char cloth on YouTube, well, that led me down a rabbit hole and I found a really cool video on making a fire piston. Which, OF COURSE, I can't find again now that I want to link it, but there are tons of videos out there for anyone who's interested.


----------



## SOCOM42

Just bought $83.00 worth of batteries for my Eotec, assorted lasers and lights.

These will carry me through the next year.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Just spend 140 bucks to beef up my FA kit. Was lacking in trauma dressings and airway tubes. 

Godspeed.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Benefit of being your own mailman in the country... Know all of my neighbors within the township. know their kids, their parents, their cousins,.. and several other surrounding townships. also know their political leanings through their mail.. who are NRA members.. etc. 

closest neighbor (5 miles away) our kids play hockey and baseball together. everyone is farmers so we all know each other.. The Joys of ND


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> Just bought $83.00 worth of batteries for my Eotec, assorted lasers and lights.
> 
> These will carry me through the next year.


I'm replacing my Eotechs with green dots. Yeah, I know they are chinese but I'm partially colorblind and have trouble seeing the red ring. And the Eotech green dots are out of my price range. I'll keep one on a rifle but I'll probably sell or trade the others.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have swapped out several of my crimson trace red lasers for green ones, huge positive difference.

Have had the EO since 2003, at my age no need to change it. 

I use IR lasers on some to go with my ANPVS-7 goggles.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> I have swapped out several of my crimson trace red lasers for green ones, huge positive difference.
> 
> Have had the EO since 2003, at my age no need to change it.
> 
> I use IR lasers on some to go with my ANPVS-7 goggles.


I was going to put a Crimson Trace green on my XD but they discontinued them. I got a Holosun instead now I gotta find a gunsmith to install the damn thing. The guy who owns the range I go to says he can hook me up with someone. I sure wish you were closer.

I got my first Eotech in 2013 and picked up a couple more later. When I'm not shooting in bright light and a bright target, they do fine. After trying someone else's Holosun, I was convinced.


----------



## Notold63

Freeze dried some chili and some apples.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Spent the day working up some 64gr Nosler Performance Bonded 223.


----------



## Elvis

Took a few days off work to do some jobs around the property. Started with pulling all the bee hives apart to put mite strips in the brood chambers. They are heavy this time of year since the bees have a lot of honey stored for winter so a good workout. I'm building another chicken coop in preparation for enlarging the flock. We plan to stop buying dog food and instead mostly feed the dogs using excess chicken eggs. Topped off all propane tanks and had the shop septic tank pumped.

Went hiking in the woods behind my place on some deer trails for a few hours the other night using NVs and thermal to keep in practice. Found a different place where the deer are bedding down and a new trail I think some hogs have been using. I may set up on the hog trail next weekend for some target practice.

Got in two shooting sessions on my range but still haven't made it to the DNR sponsored range. I like to go there a few times a year just to be around other shooters and collect some brass for reloading. If you've never played with a KelTek CMR30 it's a hoot. Started a batch of corn mash and hope to bottle up some wine we started last month before I go back to work Monday.


----------



## Elvis

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Spent the day working up some 64gr Nosler Performance Bonded 223.
> 
> View attachment 108527


I loaded some Nosler Bonded a while back but mine were the 60gn bullet weight. At first I was running them on 27gn of Varget powder (3085 FPS) but found that the groups tightened up when I reduced the powder charge to 25.7gn (2950 fps). 
27.5gn of Varget began to show signs of overpressure.


----------



## Chiefster23

The local Walmart had a few DAK canned hams in stock yesterday. I grabbed five! I haven’t seen these in months.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> The local Walmart had a few DAK canned hams in stock yesterday. I grabbed five! I haven't seen these in months.


Lucky you! None at Wally World as of last Wednesday or in the club Friday.

There has been none since the first of the year.

Going to wally Tuesday, will look again then.


----------



## Chiefster23

I’ve been searching for bacon flavored spam. Haven’t seen any since January.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

These arrived @ my designated reloader's house today. (brother)


----------



## Green Lilly

Over the weekend I cleared out summer bean vines from two of my raised beds. Will be putting kale and turnips in them this afternoon. Also pressure canned 13 quarts of Minnesota Mix. Having to be real particular about what I can right now because of the jar and lid shortage. Everywhere around me has been out of jars and lids for the last two months. I already had a pretty good stock of them but I am down to my last 3 cases of pints and will need them for when the beets are ready. Mad because I wanted to do more spiced apple slices, apple peel jelly and applesauce since its apple season here but just don't have the supplies to do it.


----------



## paulag1955

Green Lilly said:


> Over the weekend I cleared out summer bean vines from two of my raised beds. Will be putting kale and turnips in them this afternoon. Also pressure canned 13 quarts of Minnesota Mix. Having to be real particular about what I can right now because of the jar and lid shortage. Everywhere around me has been out of jars and lids for the last two months. I already had a pretty good stock of them but I am down to my last 3 cases of pints and will need them for when the beets are ready. Mad because I wanted to do more spiced apple slices, apple peel jelly and applesauce since its apple season here but just don't have the supplies to do it.


I'd be interested in seeing your recipe for spiced apple slices.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

found a case of quart jars w/lids on top shelf @ wally-world (pays to be tall). got my amazon orders in for 168 lids from 2 months ago.


----------



## inceptor

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> found a case of quart jars w/lids on top shelf @ wally-world (pays to be tall). got my amazon orders in for 168 lids from 2 months ago.


I hit several stores in my area including wally world. I'm lucky to find more than a case or two. Lids are pretty scarce too. I've been canning mostly pints since there is only two of us and quart jars are that scarce.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

inceptor said:


> I hit several stores in my area including wally world. I'm lucky to find more than a case or two. Lids are pretty scarce too. I've been canning mostly pints since there is only two of us and quart jars are that scarce.


They are the same as ammo these days... vanished.... hopefully they start to reappear here in next few weeks... so I can hoard more...


----------



## ActionJackson

Bought 12 cotton handkerchiefs recently. Handy tools that many folks these days don't think about. I ordered a new Mr. Heater propane heater that will screw directly onto a 20lb (5 gallon) propane tank:










https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BE8FVUK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Green Lilly

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> found a case of quart jars w/lids on top shelf @ wally-world (pays to be tall). got my amazon orders in for 168 lids from 2 months ago.


Be careful with those lids. I am in a canning group and lots of folks have bought lids off of Amazon recently and what is coming in is a bad knock off of the Ball lids. They are made in China and the boxes even look really similar to the Ball boxes but they are not. Had a few try canning with them anyways and the lids failed.

Also Newell Brands is the company that actually makes the Ball, Kerr and Bernardin supplies and they sent out a letter recently to their distributors that they were no longer shipping out new stock this year. They are working on manufacturing stock to start shipping in March 2021.


----------



## Buttoni

We drove 2 more IBC water totes to our cabin BOL to add to the one we currently have there. The hubs and I managed to get them onto the trailer and off successfully at the cabin by ourselves (not bad for 2 old fogies). We rinsed them out, jimmied them into their final positions around the property, added the requisite bleach and filled them with water from our well. FYI it takes about an hour to fill a 275-300 gal. tote using a 3/4" hose. We had never bought/filled one up before, so now we know what to expect. Our rainbarrel hasn't come in yet.....due in 2 weeks. Last one on order was cancelled (a lot of demand right now), so I hope this one eventually arrives. Plan to use it to catch rain off our cabin's metal roof for gardening purposes. We have a filter setup we'll be using to block leaves/debris from getting into the barrel.


----------



## Slippy

Buttoni said:


> We drove 2 more IBC water totes to our cabin BOL to add to the one we currently have there. The hubs and I managed to get them onto the trailer and off successfully at the cabin by ourselves (not bad for 2 old fogies). We rinsed them out, jimmied them into their final positions around the property, added the requisite bleach and filled them with water from our well. FYI it takes about an hour to fill a 275-300 gal. tote using a 3/4" hose. We had never bought/filled one up before, so now we know what to expect. Our rainbarrel hasn't come in yet.....due in 2 weeks. Last one on order was cancelled (a lot of demand right now), so I hope this one eventually arrives. Plan to use it to catch rain off our cabin's metal roof for gardening purposes. We have a filter setup we'll be using to block leaves/debris from getting into the barrel.


Would love to see pics of your rain water harvest system when you get it set up!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Green Lilly said:


> Over the weekend I cleared out summer bean vines from two of my raised beds. Will be putting kale and turnips in them this afternoon. Also pressure canned 13 quarts of Minnesota Mix. Having to be real particular about what I can right now because of the jar and lid shortage. Everywhere around me has been out of jars and lids for the last two months. I already had a pretty good stock of them but I am down to my last 3 cases of pints and will need them for when the beets are ready. Mad because I wanted to do more spiced apple slices, apple peel jelly and applesauce since its apple season here but just don't have the supplies to do it.


Do you have a dehydrator? You could dehydrate the slices and sauce, saving jars for the jelly & beets.

As for canning lids........Tattlers are another option and are reusable. There is a learning curve from the metal lids and they don't ping when sealed, but they do work.

https://reusablecanninglids.com/products


----------



## Green Lilly

JustAnotherNut said:


> Do you have a dehydrator? You could dehydrate the slices and sauce, saving jars for the jelly & beets.
> 
> As for canning lids........Tattlers are another option and are reusable. There is a learning curve from the metal lids and they don't ping when sealed, but they do work.
> 
> https://reusablecanninglids.com/products


I do have a dehydrator. I can try doing that. I got bananas on sale about a month ago and dehydrated a whole mess of them.

I actually bought bulk tattler lids in wide mouth and regular about a year and a half ago. I am leery on using them because the last time I did 12 pints of pork and only 4 out of the 12 sealed. I am sure I just did it wrong. I thought I followed the steps perfectly and know there is a learning curve. My problem now is less a lids thing and more I am about out of jars.


----------



## Green Lilly

paulag1955 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing your recipe for spiced apple slices.


Paula- For my sliced apples I typically use Honeycrisp or Gala. About 12 lbs of apples does 8 pints or 4 quarts. I peel, core and slice. The slices go into big bowls of water with lemon juice so they wont brown until I am ready to prepare them. Once I have everything cut up I make my syrup in a large enough pot to hold all my apple slices. I do it two ways, for spiced I do 5 1/4 cups water to 2 1/4 cups white sugar. I then add apple pie spice to taste. I know it doesn't sound like enough liquid but it works out. Put the apples in the same pot and hard simmer for about 5 minutes stirring often. Take the pot off the stove and with a slotted spoon fill your jars with the slices and then once packed in nice get a ladle and pour the remaining syrup in the jars to 1/2" headspace and debubble. The other way I do this is I make the syrup with brown sugar instead of the white, gives the apple slices a caramel flavor. Then I waterbath process for 20 minutes, pints and quarts are the same time.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Green Lilly said:


> I do have a dehydrator. I can try doing that. I got bananas on sale about a month ago and dehydrated a whole mess of them.
> 
> I actually bought bulk tattler lids in wide mouth and regular about a year and a half ago. I am leery on using them because the last time I did 12 pints of pork and only 4 out of the 12 sealed. I am sure I just did it wrong. I thought I followed the steps perfectly and know there is a learning curve. My problem now is less a lids thing and more I am about out of jars.


I've had similar experience with Tattlers.....some things worked great, others were total failure. There is always the option of re-canning, but I hate doing that cause the food deteriorates further with each processing.


----------



## paulag1955

Green Lilly said:


> Paula- For my sliced apples I typically use Honeycrisp or Gala. About 12 lbs of apples does 8 pints or 4 quarts. I peel, core and slice. The slices go into big bowls of water with lemon juice so they wont brown until I am ready to prepare them. Once I have everything cut up I make my syrup in a large enough pot to hold all my apple slices. I do it two ways, for spiced I do 5 1/4 cups water to 2 1/4 cups white sugar. I then add apple pie spice to taste. I know it doesn't sound like enough liquid but it works out. Put the apples in the same pot and hard simmer for about 5 minutes stirring often. Take the pot off the stove and with a slotted spoon fill your jars with the slices and then once packed in nice get a ladle and pour the remaining syrup in the jars to 1/2" headspace and debubble. The other way I do this is I make the syrup with brown sugar instead of the white, gives the apple slices a caramel flavor. Then I waterbath process for 20 minutes, pints and quarts are the same time.


Thank you. I am going to try that. I live in Washington; you'd think apples would be cheap here in the supermarket, but they aren't. It's just over two hours to the nearest fruit stand. There used to be one about half an hour away but the original owners got too old to run the business and none of their kids had any interest, so they sold. The buyers went bust after a year. Now the orchards are in disarray and the building is empty. I almost get physically ill driving past those orchards.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> Thank you. I am going to try that. I live in Washington; you'd think apples would be cheap here in the supermarket, but they aren't. It's just over two hours to the nearest fruit stand. There used to be one about half an hour away but the original owners got too old to run the business and none of their kids had any interest, so they sold. The buyers went bust after a year. Now the orchards are in disarray and the building is empty. I almost get physically ill driving past those orchards.


Any chance you can get on the property for a free pick???


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Yesterday amongst other things, cleaned up some garlic & pressed it onto fruit roll up sheets for the dehydrator. Didn't get it all finished since my hands were sticky & starting to burn & left it overnight.......bad idea. 

That garlic reeked throughout the house all night. Today I finished it up and set the dehydrator out on the deck, to stink up the neighborhood then been airing out the house ever since. Once it was dried, got it powdered & put away. 

Stinky stuff, but no vampires around here. Nobody else either for that matter.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Green Lilly said:


> Be careful with those lids. I am in a canning group and lots of folks have bought lids off of Amazon recently and what is coming in is a bad knock off of the Ball lids. They are made in China and the boxes even look really similar to the Ball boxes but they are not. Had a few try canning with them anyways and the lids failed.
> 
> Also Newell Brands is the company that actually makes the Ball, Kerr and Bernardin supplies and they sent out a letter recently to their distributors that they were no longer shipping out new stock this year. They are working on manufacturing stock to start shipping in March 2021.


quick canning question I have never really gotten the answer to. I know people seal jelly jars with wax. But I was wondering if it were possible to seal regular jars that don't seal with wax like dipping the whole top in wax (think a makers mark bottle).


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> Any chance you can get on the property for a free pick???


Not sure who owns it now. I mean...a bank, probably, but I don't know which one. I could research it, but I'm not keen to pick apples myself.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> quick canning question I have never really gotten the answer to. I know people seal jelly jars with wax. But I was wondering if it were possible to seal regular jars that don't seal with wax like dipping the whole top in wax (think a makers mark bottle).


If memory serves, sealing with wax isn't a long-term storage method. Good for 2-3 months, but not past that.


----------



## Piratesailor

Stocked up on some dry goods lately and reviewed preps for the next 6 months. We stocked up since we have adult kids that can’t see past their noses. I also helped my brother and sister with their preps.


----------



## Michael_Js

Dehydrated garden peppers: cayenne, jalapeno, and Big Jim - many more to come!
Sliced and froze over a dozen zucchini - still more in the garden.
Mowed lawns - hoping for the last one...

Getting ready to pick, dehydrate, and can (in oil), all my eggplants - Yum!!

Also need to prep to pick, husk, blanch, and freeze the corn crop.

Building up the compost pile from the garden (and chicken coop) - I shred it all first, then put it in the first of 3 bins...

Today, grocery shopping and new pairs of muck boots for both of us - they sure don't last long! However, we buy cheap ones...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SOCOM42

Last week I posted in here about rolling foodouts, 

saw another perfect example of it over the last few days that makes me strongly believe that is what is happening.

At the BJ's club yesterday there was no TP at all, no brands, rice was at a minimum, half a pallet.

Some DelMonte canned peas were there, they were gone for a month or two, no green beans were there, none for last 6 months.

Canned hams went in Feb. have not returned, Random corned beef and Spam have shown up and gone within the week I visit the club.

There are other food items that show every so often but never on the shelves long.

Is there a shortage or is everyone still hoarding it or both????


I go online to buy gun parts for fighting rifles, everyplace is sold out of top grade stuff.

The sellers are raping people on ammo sales, I cannot believe the prices they are charging. 

Looked at reflector sights, all the better ones were sold out.

A STORM IS COMING AND I AM AFRAID IT WILL BE SOON.


----------



## paraquack

SOCOM42 said:


> Last week I posted in here about rolling foodouts,
> saw another perfect example of it over the last few days that makes me strongly believe that is what is happening.
> At the BJ's club yesterday there was no TP at all, no brands, rice was at a minimum, half a pallet.
> Some DelMonte canned peas were there, they were gone for a month or two, no green beans were there, none for last 6 months.
> Canned hams went in Feb. have not returned, Random corned beef and Spam have shown up and gone within the week I visit the club.
> There are other food items that show every so often but never on the shelves long.
> Is there a shortage or is everyone still hoarding it or both????
> I go online to buy gun parts for fighting rifles, everyplace is sold out of top grade stuff.
> The sellers are raping people on ammo sales, I cannot believe the prices they are charging.
> Looked at reflector sights, all the better ones were sold out.
> A STORM IS COMING AND I AM AFRAID IT WILL BE SOON.


I've been seeing shortages again down here be me. We had about a month where things were pretty good, 
not back to normal, tho. Now the last two weekly shopping trips have been pretty iffy. After Wednesday's 
trip, I made the pilgrimage to a few other named stores to see what I could find. Not that great a selection 
to be found. Picked up what I could find and even tho I didn't go hog wild, only grabbed 3 of the things I 
needed, the clerk at the register have me dirty looks like I was doing something wrong. The one thing that 
surprised me was the shortage on meaty soups. I prefer Progresso due to the size, just right for the 2 of us, 
but had to settle Cambells. I haven't seen Spam in months. Not sure if I'm just missing the day they 
restock or ??? Not worried about ammo, in fact I got 1250 rounds of .30 cal Carbine I want to sell off (sorry, 
only local people). Got a line on a LEO aquaintance who wants some.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> Not sure who owns it now. I mean...a bank, probably, but I don't know which one. I could research it, but I'm not keen to pick apples myself.


I wasn't thinking of asking permission from the bank, more like fencing and accessibility.........and why would you pay for something you could get for free????


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> quick canning question I have never really gotten the answer to. I know people seal jelly jars with wax. But I was wondering if it were possible to seal regular jars that don't seal with wax like dipping the whole top in wax (think a makers mark bottle).


I don't know how that would work or even how you'd be able to do it. You'd have to have the rings on in order to keep the flat lid in place and the wax may not penetrate the threads enough for a complete seal. Without the rings, you'd have to apply enough wax around the edges of both the jar & flat lid, plus a bit further as the jar is setting right side up and the wax would drip.

Sealing jelly/jams with wax, was to pour the hot wax right onto the top of the jelly to about 1/4 inch thick of wax, no lids needed....not sure if that would work on stuff with floaties, like veggies in water.

Doesn't Makers Mark have a cork, that the wax covers? Maybe if you used corks in your jars, it might work??? Canning lids sit on top of the jar rim vs corks set inside the rim.....but I don't know if that would make a difference.

I'd be too leery of doing myself, but you could always try it on a couple of jars to see if it would work.


----------



## 46rkl

Vacum sealed the last of the jalapeños from the garden today and stripped everything out of the beds. Tomorrow I plant some clover that hopefully has just enough time to get going before a real hard freeze comes. Also built a new handgun range backstop with railroad timbers that I acquired after talking to one of the crew working on the tracks up the road from me. Great guys, I gave them each a small bag of apples and they said to take whatever I want of the old timbers they were tearing out. Works well for me....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

JustAnotherNut said:


> I don't know how that would work or even how you'd be able to do it. You'd have to have the rings on in order to keep the flat lid in place and the wax may not penetrate the threads enough for a complete seal. Without the rings, you'd have to apply enough wax around the edges of both the jar & flat lid, plus a bit further as the jar is setting right side up and the wax would drip.
> 
> Sealing jelly/jams with wax, was to pour the hot wax right onto the top of the jelly to about 1/4 inch thick of wax, no lids needed....not sure if that would work on stuff with floaties, like veggies in water.
> 
> Doesn't Makers Mark have a cork, that the wax covers? Maybe if you used corks in your jars, it might work??? Canning lids sit on top of the jar rim vs corks set inside the rim.....but I don't know if that would make a difference.
> 
> I'd be too leery of doing myself, but you could always try it on a couple of jars to see if it would work.


yes. I meant with the whole rings and lid on after submersion, if they didn't seal properly, wondering if dunking in wax would work.... but if sealing it this way, silicone caulk would work in theory too..


----------



## bigwheel

As a dedicated old back to earth type person..I branched off form making my own Ginger Ale in addition to the grand prize winning rootever I do already. Very close to the same process. Sampled the first batch mostly based on this recipe combined by smartness from making a lot of root beer. The health benefits of Ginger are pretty amazing..or so they say. Got the wife on board to try it...In fact she started bossing me around on how to do it. That woman aint right. 
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/237986/jamaican-ginger-beer/ bunch of other recipes out there and websites touting the virtues of Ginger. I also snuch a little xylitol in it to kill viruses. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK92775/


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> I wasn't thinking of asking permission from the bank, more like fencing and accessibility.........and why would you pay for something you could get for free????


You mean trespass.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Amazon just stopped by with a package.... the Bextek MRZ30aaHU 300 watt pure sinewave inverter I ordered last week arrived.









Will make a nice, portable unit for charging electronics while on the road.


----------



## 46rkl

A very good day. The wife and I picked three bushels of apples from the trees today. Applesauce is coming soon! Also, the Bills won again. 4-0 is a great way to start.


----------



## 46rkl

Harvested the last of the peppers from the garden and vacuum sealed most of them. collect the squash and pick more apples tomorrow.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

loaded 8# of beans and 10# and some split peas into my repurposed 24oz mt dew bottles..

Brother is reading the seams on the fastball and bringing most of his goodies up here from Iowa when he comes up for pheasant opener. Doesn't want his reloading equipment laying around if he has to BO for election madness.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> yes. I meant with the whole rings and lid on after submersion, if they didn't seal properly, wondering if dunking in wax would work.... but if sealing it this way, silicone caulk would work in theory too..


I don't know if that would be a good idea....silicone on or near your food??? Another possible issue with silicone or waxing the lids to the jars would be the air left inside the jar where bacterias can grow, thereby contaminating the food. You can try it with either silicone or wax, but you're on your own for liability on that one.

When old timers would wax their jams, the wax was poured directly on top of the jam, a thin layer at a time & done a few times to completely cover the jam, with no room for air pockets.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

paulag1955 said:


> You mean trespass.


Well you make it sound so illegal, when you put it that way........:tango_face_grin:

I would think you'd get into more trouble with neighbors or the law, if someone was still living there...........if it's abandoned, and you're only there to pick the fruit from the trees and leaving the house & buildings alone, not vandalizing or destroying anything........I doubt anyone would care.


----------



## Chiefster23

JustAnotherNut said:


> Well you make it sound so illegal, when you put it that way........:tango_face_grin:
> 
> I would think you'd get into more trouble with neighbors or the law, if someone was still living there...........if it's abandoned, and you're only there to pick the fruit from the trees and leaving the house & buildings alone, not vandalizing or destroying anything........I doubt anyone would care.


About 6 years ago the property next to mine went into foreclosure and remained vacant for 4 years. It was in very poor condition and the out-of-state bank (mortgage holder) refused to maintain the property and grounds. I did the mowing to semi-maintain the place so it didn't get completely out of control. I also planted a garden on the grounds. Nobody ever said a word. All my neighbors were happy that I was mowing so nobody complained and the bank was out-of-state so I doubt if they ever even knew of my trespassing. Last year I bought the place so now it is mine. But if the orchard is vacant, I would help myself to the fruit........... but I'm an outlaw!:devil:


----------



## Zane

Yesterday I made beard balm and all purpose healing salve. The day before I canned five jars of apple pie filling. I have some sugar, flour, and pasta that need to go in Mylar. Maybe tonight after work. I know flour won't last that long, but I'm not prepared to grind whole berries. I also haven't conditioned my system to digesting it yet. I read somewhere it can cause some discomfort. So I store a little regular flour for now.


----------



## paulag1955

There's no house on the property, but there are houses all around, which I believe belong to family members of the of the original owners. You'd also be clearly visible from the road. I just wouldn't feel comfortable.


----------



## bigwheel

I swore off making home made Ginger Ale when my wife figured out in can kill old geezers. on blood thinners and a host of other meds. I spent three days researching wheere it can cure anything. It turned out real tasty once carbonated. Makes me sleep like taking three phenobarbital. I am just having a small cup at bed time. 
Who woulda thunk it?
https://www.stylecraze.com/articles/dangerous-side-effects-of-ginger/


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Chiefster23 said:


> About 6 years ago the property next to mine went into foreclosure and remained vacant for 4 years. It was in very poor condition and the out-of-state bank (mortgage holder) refused to maintain the property and grounds. I did the mowing to semi-maintain the place so it didn't get completely out of control. I also planted a garden on the grounds. Nobody ever said a word. All my neighbors were happy that I was mowing so nobody complained and the bank was out-of-state so I doubt if they ever even knew of my trespassing. Last year I bought the place so now it is mine. But if the orchard is vacant, I would help myself to the fruit........... but I'm an outlaw!:devil:


Me too.....As a kid, and even as an adult would pick a direction and drive.... just to see what we could see. Many times would pass an old abandoned house, farm or orchard and we'd stop to go thru the house or property and if any fruit trees, we'd pick. Nobody ever said a word to us about it, but then we weren't there to cause trouble either......just looking.

Now days, it might depend on the situation, property and neighborhood of whether or not it would be safe to do so.


----------



## Murdock67

Got two of them. 55 dollars at amz.


----------



## RedLion

I made a rather spendy addition to my preps. I added a PVS-14 Gen 3 HP+ Monocular and a Steiner LDI DBAL-I2 Dual Beam Visible Red/IR Laser. I have wanted a combo like this for years and it "feels" like the right time. I will do a full review of both in the not too distance future.


----------



## paraquack




----------



## Murdock67

paraquack said:


> Thanks, I've been thinking of getting a case. I am going to wrap individual rolls and use for stocking stuffers.


It's cost effective and good quality. I wonder how many people when loading up on beans bullets and bacon forget the tp? Free shipping.


----------



## SOCOM42

Murdock67 said:


> It's cost effective and good quality. I wonder how many people when loading up on beans bullets and bacon forget the tp? Free shipping.


Not to count the one's outside, there are 10 cases of Scotts 1,100 sheet rolls, 36 per case, in my living room.

They were $24.?? a case at the club, over two months to accumulate it, NONE or any other make at the club for the last three weeks.

The cases were one per customer, daughter has her own membership. Do not like two ply.

At the current rate of consumption, have about 10 years worth of it stored, the 10 cases in house should last apx. 30 months.

Never forgot the TP has always been at the top of every list when funds would allow.

No need to cover the beans and bullets here.


----------



## Michael_Js

get an inexpensive bidet  Also at Amz...

No, we don't have one...just sayin'...if you don't have water, then, well, TP in the hole!! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

bigwheel said:


> I swore off making home made Ginger Ale when my wife figured out in can kill old geezers. on blood thinners and a host of other meds. I spent three days researching wheere it can cure anything. It turned out real tasty once carbonated. Makes me sleep like taking three phenobarbital. I am just having a small cup at bed time.
> Who woulda thunk it?
> https://www.stylecraze.com/articles/dangerous-side-effects-of-ginger/


There are several herbs and spices that can cause bleeding issues for people on blood thinners: cayenne pepper, cinnamon, curry powder, dill, ginger, licorice, oregano, paprika, peppermint, thyme and turmeric. Also some fruits: blueberries, cherries, cranberries, grapes, oranges, prunes, raisins, strawberries and tangerines.

I researched this when my husband was looking for an anti-inflammatory he could take after he was put on blood thinners. It was shocking to me that no one told him that there were any possible foods that could interact with the drugs. And I never did find an anti-inflammatory he could take.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Happy Brown Truck just pulled away.


----------



## paulag1955

Other than the work I've been doing in the garden, I've been neglecting my preps. I'm getting a lot of yard work done, though...dividing plants and transplanting, weeding, stuff like that.


----------



## pakrat

A friend of mine who works in a gun shop texted me just after noon today and asked if we needed 9mm ammo. They had received 500 boxes of 100 count 115gr 9mm in the morning and had 10 boxes left at 2:45 in the afternoon. I asked him to hold 3 boxes and made a bee line for the store. The three boxes I bought were the last ones in stock. They sold 50,000 rounds in 3 hours.


----------



## paulag1955

pakrat said:


> A friend of mine who works in a gun shop texted me just after noon today and asked if we needed 9mm ammo. They had received 500 boxes of 100 count 115gr 9mm in the morning and had 10 boxes left at 2:45 in the afternoon. I asked him to hold 3 boxes and made a bee line for the store. The three boxes I bought were the last ones in stock. They sold 50,000 rounds in 3 hours.


Holy crap.


----------



## Prepared One

pakrat said:


> A friend of mine who works in a gun shop texted me just after noon today and asked if we needed 9mm ammo. They had received 500 boxes of 100 count 115gr 9mm in the morning and had 10 boxes left at 2:45 in the afternoon. I asked him to hold 3 boxes and made a bee line for the store. The three boxes I bought were the last ones in stock. They sold 50,000 rounds in 3 hours.


I need an inside guy at a gun store! I haven't been able to find 9mm of any kind here in Houston. They say they are getting it in in spurts, but it disappears as soon as it hits the shelf.


----------



## pakrat

Prepared One said:


> I need an inside guy at a gun store! I haven't been able to find 9mm of any kind here in Houston. They say they are getting it in in spurts, but it disappears as soon as it hits the shelf.


I think it's pretty much the same everywhere. I'd been looking for a couple weeks and not finding anything. I met my friend for coffee on his way to work and he said they had nothing in stock, but would keep his eyes open and let me know. Just happened that the load of 9's came in on the truck yesterday morning a few hours after I talked with him.

When I picked it up he asked if I'm all set now and I told him, well... I could use some 5.56. :101:


----------



## Annie

Prepared One said:


> I need an inside guy at a gun store! I haven't been able to find 9mm of any kind here in Houston. They say they are getting it in in spurts, but it disappears as soon as it hits the shelf.


Yeah, that and Ball Jars...I believe none of us will get these supplies, unless we get through the next 6 months without a hitch.


----------



## PAPrepper

Ordering zippo fluid.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Yeah, that and Ball Jars...I believe none of us will get these supplies, unless we get through the next 6 months without a hitch.


I'm having a hard time finding genuine Ball/Kerr lids.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding genuine Ball/Kerr lids.


I was looking at the shelves for canning supplies yesterday in Walmart, there was nothing there, except some pickling spices..

I don't do much of it, so I was just looking, my normal inventory observations.

In the ammunition aisle, the only stuff there was, was a few boxes of hunting rounds for non fighting type rifles, 95% empty shelves.

I think I had more ammo on me than was on the shelves.


----------



## paulag1955

PAPrepper said:


> Ordering zippo fluid.


What do you use it for?


----------



## paulag1955

PAPrepper said:


> Ordering zippo fluid.


Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## charito

Stocking up on items we normally use - _made in the USA!_

I'm anticipating some disruptions if there's some kind of war after the election.

Got some Yardley soap, and going back for more Nissin Cup-O-Noodles which had been out of stock for so long. 
I still got 24 cups left that will expire on December. That's okay - I found they are still good after bb date. 
I've recently ate Sep with no difference in taste. They have them today, with bb date July 2021!


----------



## Buttoni

Slippy said:


> Would love to see pics of your rain water harvest system when you get it set up!


It's not a "priority" for my husband (much to my dismay) just yet. Only when a crisis is staring him in the face does anything gain "priority" status. After 50 years of marriage, I know this to be true.  He's the world's worst procrastinator about normal things (much less potential societal breakdown), so it may be awhile before I get any photos up for you.


----------



## jeffh

Went back and read the first 30 pages of this thread looking for ideas. 

Also negotiating with someone about getting a snowblower for the coming winter. My new driveway is significantly longer than my last one.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

put 50 pheasant roosters in the freezer after a productive opening weekend... Brother brought most of his ammo stash to consolidate. (roughly 700 .308, and 900 9mm)


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

also just got our order of 12 boxes of canning lids with rings.... wife has a secret supplier


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got last week's order of ReadyHour meals repackaged into buckets, labeled 'em and they're now tucked safely away.


----------



## Chiefster23

Canned 7 pints of skinless boneless chicken breasts. FYI used about 1 pound of chix per pint.


----------



## Michael_Js

Put preps to work today - 40+ mph winds, power went out at 10am - 4:30 pm

UPS kept the modem, WiFi router, and 4G LTE Extender up and running - nothing else;
- it also powers 1 monitor each and both are desktop computers - but we shut them down.
Had solar lights for darker rooms
Cell phones plugged into solar chargers

Set up the 100 watt Goal Zero solar panel and connected it to the Yeti600X solar generator - plugged the UPS into it - had 17+ hours, plus charging around 60 watts - partly sunny

About 3pm, setup and started the generator - ran it for an hour to run the water shed pump, the cistern pumps (collect property water and pump into creek), charge the Goal Zero via AC, cool down the garage freezer and the fridge in the kitchen

Had leftover soup heated on the propane stove for lunch - normal stove/oven. Oven is not usable without electricity, but we didn't need it.

Still want to change out the electric water heater for a propane one - probably cost around $700, but worth it in my opinion - next project.

Listened to music on cell phone, wife on tablet, phone, and Kindle...did extra walks with the pup, securing garden row covers and checking for tree damage - none.

All good now...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Chiefster23

Over the last few months we have been upping our preps here at home. More of everything with a target of being completely topped off by election day. Well election day is almost here so it’s crunch time. Over the next few days propane, diesel, and gas will be topped off. I already scheduled the propane truck to deliver this week. A trip to the butcher shop will top off the freezers. I’ve been spending a lot of extra cash but fortunately everything purchased will be used up sooner or later. A 3 month supply of dog food will be arriving soon. Meds, etc..... you get the idea. I’m hoping for the best, but trying to plan for the bad stuff I fear is soon coming. All generators tested and batteries checked. I’ve even secured the property for wintertime a little early this year so that everything is stowed and out of sight. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> Over the last few months we have been upping our preps here at home. More of everything with a target of being completely topped off by election day. Well election day is almost here so it's crunch time. Over the next few days propane, diesel, and gas will be topped off. I already scheduled the propane truck to deliver this week. A trip to the butcher shop will top off the freezers. I've been spending a lot of extra cash but fortunately everything purchased will be used up sooner or later. A 3 month supply of dog food will be arriving soon. Meds, etc..... you get the idea. I'm hoping for the best, but trying to plan for the bad stuff I fear is soon coming. All generators tested and batteries checked. I've even secured the property for wintertime a little early this year so that everything is stowed and out of sight. Fingers crossed!


I am doing the same thing. Extra can goods and dry goods. I'll wait till about the week before the election and top off the freezers with meats. Propane, over the counter meds, gas, ammo when I can find it, are all high priorities.


----------



## PAPrepper

I agree, been adding to the fuel stores, making sure freezers are full. Making sure lanterns are ready batteries are charged things of that nature. We did a lot of caring and also have a Lotta canned foods and dry goods.


----------



## Slippy

Michael_Js said:


> Put preps to work today - 40+ mph winds, power went out at 10am - 4:30 pm
> 
> UPS kept the modem, WiFi router, and 4G LTE Extender up and running - nothing else;
> - it also powers 1 monitor each and both are desktop computers - but we shut them down.
> Had solar lights for darker rooms
> Cell phones plugged into solar chargers
> 
> Set up the 100 watt Goal Zero solar panel and connected it to the Yeti600X solar generator - plugged the UPS into it - had 17+ hours, plus charging around 60 watts - partly sunny
> 
> About 3pm, setup and started the generator - ran it for an hour to run the water shed pump, the cistern pumps (collect property water and pump into creek), charge the Goal Zero via AC, cool down the garage freezer and the fridge in the kitchen
> 
> Had leftover soup heated on the propane stove for lunch - normal stove/oven. Oven is not usable without electricity, but we didn't need it.
> 
> Still want to change out the electric water heater for a propane one - probably cost around $700, but worth it in my opinion - next project.
> 
> Listened to music on cell phone, wife on tablet, phone, and Kindle...did extra walks with the pup, securing garden row covers and checking for tree damage - none.
> 
> All good now...
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I've said it before and I'll say it again, @Michael_Js got it goin' on! :vs_clap:


----------



## BigBadBug

I purchased a Lifestraw for half-price on Amazon's Prime Day special. Nine bucks was a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## PAPrepper

I did the same but better yet Amazon had given me a coupon the day before for shopping with a small vendor for $10 so I basically got it for free!


----------



## Annie

I've got about a little over $100.00 to spend on preps this week at Costco...They sent me my 5% (?) kick-back check in the mail. Still mulling it over as to what to buy. Thinking dog food, maybe. I could get 5 packs of the 24 can stuff for that amount.


----------



## Deebo

Pumping up our supplies also, for the election "fallout".
Prepping for 2 elk hunts, and a deer hunt, every week till election, PRAYING to put meat in the new chest freezer. It has been well stocked so far with small frozen dinners and a whole shit ton of green chile.


----------



## 46rkl

Knocked together a two part compost bin made out of pallets. Doesn’t look very pretty but it’ll do the job it is made for. Now it’s time to get serious about bow hunting for a nice doe to put in the freezer.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> I've got about a little over $100.00 to spend on preps this week at Costco...They sent me my 5% (?) kick-back check in the mail. Still mulling it over as to what to buy. Thinking dog food, maybe. I could get 5 packs of the 24 can stuff for that amount.


If it didn't cost more to ship it than it's worth, I'd send you what I have here. A case minus four cans. One of my dogs doesn't like it and it gives the other one the runs.


----------



## paulag1955

I've been working in the garden all week. I spent the last two days digging willow roots out of one of the 4x12 raised beds. Almost all my garden refuse fit into my two compost tumblers. My garlic finally arrived and I got that planted. I need to get all my hoses drained and put away.

That is my disjointed list of random thoughts.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> If it didn't cost more to ship it than it's worth, I'd send you what I have here. A case minus four cans. One of my dogs doesn't like it and it gives the other one the runs.


Yeah, mine too. The runs...But I add the dry stuff to it and it seems to fix that problem. Maybe you could give it to your local shelter if you decide its taking up space.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Yeah, mine too. The runs...But I add the dry stuff to it and it seems to fix that problem. Maybe you could give it to your local shelter if you decide its taking up space.


It gives my girl the runs even mixed with dry. And, trust me, the runs are no joke on a dog with pantaloons as impressive as Shasta's. There is no dog shelter in Lincoln County, WA. I may put it on FB Marketplace for free just to get it out of my way.


----------



## bigwheel

i have continued to tweak my medicinal Ginger Champane and figured out to turn the blender loose on it. its pretty stout. Finally wised up and lost the coffee filters and started using dirty panty hose like I do for wine. Much better and cheaper way to strain the stuff out of it before fermenting. Heres the recipe is anly wants it.. It can cure what ails ya and might kill old folks on certain meds.

Bigwheel's World Famous Top Secret Texas Style Ginger Champagne.

Into a quart jar dump a lady sized hand of well washed ginger root which has been pulverised in a blaender or chaopper. 
Cover with boiling water and put the lid on till it cools down. 
Dump the zest of one lime and half a teaspoon of cimmanon or a stick if you got it..in it and let it cool down total. Several hours to over night. 
Dump into a larger bowl and add the juice of the lime 1/2 cup lemon juice a teaspoon of vanilla is you like. Along with 7 Tablespoons Sugar, 2 Tablesoons Real Maple syrup or honey..one Tablespoon Malto Dextrine if you you want to to have some body but not required. Add some water to cool it down more then strain it through the panty hose back in the the original glass jar now rinsed dump in an empty 2 liter plastic bottole with a lid. Empty Vodka bottles work great. Leave a couple inches of head space and put a little dribble of Champane yeast in each bottle. Keep it warmish and out of the sus for a day or two and when the bottle gets hard as a rock its ready. If you want to drink some just leave it set out for a while and it will re-carbonate itsellf. Hiint..bread yeast makes it taste like crap. Any other aromatic spices such as nutmeg works well in it too. Whatever you like. I also put teaspoon of Xylitol in it to fight the Obummer virus. So its super healthly. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Red-Star...-007-17533d0311d042&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## Chiefster23

New ‘Bulletsafe’ level IIIA body armor. Only $299 from a local dealer.


----------



## bigwheel

Having worn similar stuff..I had just about as soon take a round as have to wear it. It pinches the love handles of fat boys and makes when sweat. Best strategy is keep it in the trunk and put it one if there is a bad old deal that comes up.


----------



## 46rkl

My prep for the day (sort of) was to tap my latest home brew. A New England IPA that is one of my best ever! If your into craft beer, it's 8.2% alcohol and 62 ibu. Hazy and light citrus flavor, it's not gonna last long enough to help me long term but hey, gotta enjoy the moment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished a project I've been putting off for months.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Finished a project I've been putting off for months.
> 
> View attachment 108955
> 
> 
> View attachment 108957


That is awesome.


----------



## bigwheel

46rkl said:


> My prep for the day (sort of) was to tap my latest home brew. A New England IPA that is one of my best ever! If your into craft beer, it's 8.2% alcohol and 62 ibu. Hazy and light citrus flavor, it's not gonna last long enough to help me long term but hey, gotta enjoy the moment.
> View attachment 108941


Looks yummy. I was in that hobby for a long time. Enjoyed it a lot. Love them IPAs. You bottling or kegging in the five gallon soda cans? That reduces the work load by a lot.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> It gives my girl the runs even mixed with dry. And, trust me, the runs are no joke on a dog with pantaloons as impressive as Shasta's. There is no dog shelter in Lincoln County, WA. I may put it on FB Marketplace for free just to get it out of my way.


We have a golden retriever that has huge pantaloons, when we got her she was suffering from Giardia,

what a mess she was every day during treatment.

Daughter had the privlidge of cleaning her up, it took 3 months to clear it up.

Today we make her food ourselves, her stomach was left so sensitive from the problem.

Any canned dog food goes right through her.

Diet consist of mixes of rice, chicken, carrots, pasta, boiled cabbage, and some dry Purina lamb mixed in.

The dog loves all sorts of food.

The others have no problem at all related to diet.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Back Pack Hack said:


> Finished a project I've been putting off for months.
> 
> View attachment 108955
> 
> 
> View attachment 108957


And for a minute I thought it might be a gun rack of some sort.......then I seen the second pic. Great idea. .


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Speaking of homemade dog food, I did finally can up 3 qts awhile back and as soon as I cull more chickens, will be canning up some more, just to have some on hand. 

This has been something I've been thinking/worrying about as far as preps.....critter food. My chickens and dogs, is more or less easy enough and workable to a point. I have whole grains to sprout for the birds, plus odds& ends leftovers. Dogs prefer leftovers or homemade anyday. But that darned cat is something else. She prefers her dry kibble, period. She even turns her nose up at tuna or the oil it's packed in, no interest in treats or anything like that. She's my next project.....to figure out a good mix of foods, that can be baked or dried for a crunchy kibble, that she's willing to eat. 


Other preps? Thinking it's time to minimalize my megabyte footprint...not yet, but soon


----------



## paulag1955

JustAnotherNut said:


> And for a minute I thought it might be a gun rack of some sort.......then I seen the second pic. Great idea. .


Hahahaha! A gun rack was my first thought, too.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

ordered duke body traps and a manual oil press to process our canola.


----------



## Michael_Js

Processed about a dozen garden fresh zucchini's - sliced thick, and froze.

Picked about 6-7 lbs of garden peppers: cut, cleaned; froze some, dehydrated the rest: Big Jim, Green Bell, cayenne, purple Serrano, and jalapeno.

The house smells wonderfully spicy!! No, I didn't use gloves, and my fingers are burning now!  Oh well!

1 of the 2 strainers full:








Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Michael_Js said:


> Processed about a dozen garden fresh zucchini's - sliced thick, and froze.
> 
> Picked about 6-7 lbs of garden peppers: cut, cleaned; froze some, dehydrated the rest: Big Jim, Green Bell, cayenne, purple Serrano, and jalapeno.
> 
> The house smells wonderfully spicy!! No, I didn't use gloves, and my fingers are burning now!  Oh well!
> 
> 1 of the 2 strainers full:
> View attachment 108973
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


I think it was last year that I didn't wear gloves when doing my peppers, and when I realized it, I thought it strange my fingers weren't burning.......then I wiped my eye. BIG mistake!


----------



## charito

Made a fresh batch of pickled eggs!


----------



## Michael_Js

charito said:


> Made a fresh batch of pickled eggs!


That's on my list for this week!! Plus fridge pickles, plus marinated eggplants!! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took 168 lbs of scrap copper to the recycler this morning. Now I have over $300 to spend at this weekend's gun show!


----------



## charito

Michael_Js said:


> That's on my list for this week!! Plus fridge pickles, plus marinated eggplants!!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Fridge pickles! Yeheyyyy!
I just tried doing some cauliflower, carrots, peppers and onions this morning - like the sweet pickles but using Splenda - 
they're sitting in the fridge right now! If they turn out well, I might do a couple more jars.


----------



## charito

I know peeling eggs can be the stumbling block for some folks from doing big batches of pickled eggs.....and some folks here probably have their techniques how to make them easier. Let me share you mine:


You need to shock the cracked eggs (while they're still hot) with very, very cold water! The cold will make the membrane contract.
Here's the step-by-step that I do:


Make ice the night before, and have a lot of water in the fridge overnight.
In the morning, put your eggs in a sauce pan, cover with hot water and leave for several minutes to get the eggs at room temperature. This prevents the eggs from cracking when you cook them. Place the eggs on the stive and cover. Bring to brisk boil and let it boil for about 30 seconds. Take the sauce pan out of the stove and leave the cover on for 20 minutes. The eggs will continue cooking at this point.

Get your cold water read and put them in a large container. Add the ice.

After 20 minutes, dump the water out but leave the eggs in sauce pan. Keep the lid on, and shake the sauce pan to create some cracks on the shells. Don't shake vigorously or you might crack more than just the shells. Then, dump the eggs in the very cold water. 
Take an egg out at a time and peel. Better to start to peel at the fat end of the egg. I'll repost this at the Pickled Eggs thread.


----------



## SOCOM42

Well I got my heating oil supply for this heating season, just 4 cord of wood though, too busy to do more this year.

I do have 200 gallons held in reserve that has never been used, but rotated out. It is in 55 gallon drums.

Changed out fuel in one saw for fresh stuff.

Added 624 more tea bags to inventory, kid now wants to drink more of it, total now is 6,240 total count stored.


----------



## Michael_Js

Made 2 quarts of refrigerator pickles yesterday.

Today we harvested the rest of the corn; shucked it, parboiled, bagged, and froze 

Had to eat a few ears while working, of course.

More peppers and all the eggplants this weekend - even though they aren't all fully done. Freezing nights start this week!

Also will probably harvest the rest of the squash, pumpkins, cucumbers...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

found 6 dozen canning jars with lids @ wallyworld.... I adopted them... then pretty much bought the rest of the store.. ordered 2 new pairs of eyeglasses... bring on the snow!!!


----------



## paraquack

Going to the store today to spend a few hundred extra and food. The way it looks, I am expecting 
Trump to be reelected and watch the leberal go mad and start $hit. If I'm wrong, so what? I still 
have room in my warehouse. Thank God I live by the desert and have lots of sand for filling sand 
bags. Since I have a few spare (good sized) fire extinguishers in the garage, I think I'll make sure
each room has a second one. Maybe I'll purchase a few extra cases of Charmin, you know, just in
case.


----------



## paulag1955

I need to drain and store the rest of my hoses Today. They're predicting lows in the teens later this week. So weird...I've only had to rum my furnace three times so far this fall and now this.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I need to drain and store the rest of my hoses Today. They're predicting lows in the teens later this week. So weird...I've only had to rum my furnace three times so far this fall and now this.


Hell, my burner has been running for about 2 weeks off and on, use propane during the day when needed.

Two weeks ago it was in the low 30's for the week, brrr.

Last few days it has been in the 60's-70's, 65 right now.

Thanks for reminding me about the hoses, need to do mine today, after I wash one jeep.


----------



## pakrat

Had a local electrician come in yesterday evening to give us a quote on setting up an external 30A generator receptacle and a mechanical lockout assembly on our distribution box, so we can power our boiler, water pump refrigerator and freezer with our generator. We were able to power most of what we needed using extension cords, but the furnace/hot-water wasn’t among them. The quote was acceptable, so he filed the permit request and will do the work as soon as he gets the go from the town office. 

This is long overdue and we’ve been lucky over the past 20 years to not have an extended loss of power during the winter. I’m anxious to see this completed. I’m not ruling out intentional grid damage by radical leftists in the near future.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Hell, my burner has been running for about 2 weeks off and on, use propane during the day when needed.
> 
> Two weeks ago it was in the low 30's for the week, brrr.
> 
> Last few days it has been in the 60's-70's, 65 right now.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about the hoses, need to do mine today, after I wash one jeep.


One of mine cracked in numerous places all along the length of it when I was coiling it up, so it's destined for the dump. We have many, and this was a cheap one.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> One of mine cracked in numerous places all along the length of it when I was coiling it up, so it's destined for the dump. We have many, and this was a cheap one.


Have had them crack before, the best act was when I had two good ones of them coupled together,

ran over them with the mower deck on the tractor, was all the way down, that was a mess, two junk hoses.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Most crap you see on TV is junk, for s&g I bought a pocket hose and a bionic flex hose, actually they do what they say. So much easier to handle and they almost drain themselves. Only had for two years so can't comment on how long they last but for now I'm happy with them. fyi.

One of mine cracked in numerous places all along the length of it when I was coiling it up, so it's destined for the dump. We have many, and this was a cheap one.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Have had them crack before, the best act was when I had two good ones of them coupled together,
> 
> ran over them with the mower deck on the tractor, was all the way down, that was a mess, two junk hoses.


This particular hose had already been patched, so I cut off the usable fittings. I want the hose to have death with dignity.


----------



## Chiefster23

I have been keeping a running list of jobs to accomplish and items to buy/aquire prior to election day. I’m happy that the list is complete. All the “must get” items are in house and the “must accomplish” jobs are done. Of course I still have lots to do and I’ll never have everything on my wish list, but all the really important stuff is done. So I’m hoping that the stupid violence doesn’t start happening but I’m as ready as I’ll ever be just in case it does.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> I have been keeping a running list of jobs to accomplish and items to buy/aquire prior to election day. I'm happy that the list is complete. All the "must get" items are in house and the "must accomplish" jobs are done. Of course I still have lots to do and I'll never have everything on my wish list, but all the really important stuff is done. So I'm hoping that the stupid violence doesn't start happening but I'm as ready as I'll ever be just in case it does.


Ditto here, Still loading mags and belts though, just when there is some spare time. Right after the election I will binge buy foodstuffs if any left.


----------



## charito

Got more Nissin Cup-o-Noodles and Yardly soap at the Dollar store.

Hubby wants me to do an inventory of *USA-made* products that we normally use. Just did some of that, and I didn't realize we use that many! 
He wants us to get more of them.

Habitant Pea soup happens to be on sale today and tomorrow - will surely get loads of that.


----------



## Slippy

Filled up the LP Gas tank @1.99/gal
Added a flat of Chicken Noodle Soup and one of Tomato Soup.
Picked up a bunch of cans of Kidney Beans and Black Beans
2 Cases of TP (even though I can most likely last 3 years or more with our current stores!) :vs_laugh:
No ammo added this week or last week but no ammo shot in a few weeks either. Net zero...

People, listen and listen well; Time to add some simple items to your preps, I see a train a comin'...


----------



## bigwheel

Rolled two packs of smokes..and jugged up a half gallon of root beer and letting the ginger ale base cool. Being a doi it yourself is a passion here.


----------



## Real Old Man

Forty pounds of sticky rice and almost 2 bushel's of Napa Cabbage (about 50 pounds) once pickled (Kimchi style) it ought to last most of the winter.

LGS no rimfire, no pistol, no 308 no 30-30. Fair selection of used hand guns Prices a wee bit high


----------



## bigwheel

Love dat Kimchee. Any recipes for a small amount? Thanks.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> Filled up the LP Gas tank @1.99/gal
> Added a flat of Chicken Noodle Soup and one of Tomato Soup.
> Picked up a bunch of cans of Kidney Beans and Black Beans
> 2 Cases of TP (even though I can most likely last 3 years or more with our current stores!) :vs_laugh:
> No ammo added this week or last week but no ammo shot in a few weeks either. Net zero...
> 
> People, listen and listen well; Time to add some simple items to your preps, I see a train a comin'...


Your right, things need to be gotten SOON, I don't need any more ammo, but just picked a box of 38S&W LRN for $20.00.:tango_face_wink:

The new Maytag fridge arrived today, will have two fridges and two freezers full by the end of next week.

Put a new HDPE open top 16 gallon barrel in the house 3 days ago, filled it with 125 pounds of rice,

that should last until spring before it needs refilling.

It resides now under the kitchen table out of the way.

That saves me from having to go out and get it from storage in shit weather and snow.

They are already having hot spots of COVID breakout around me, starting next month, only needed trips will be made.

Have enough ready food put up for two years, no prepping needed on it.

The local markets (3) and the club still have sporadic shipments, no DAK hams since last Feb.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I’ve been trying to stock up on tequilla without much success. It just seems to evaporate every time I open a new bottle. I’m thinking once Biden gets defeated, the evaporation level will decrease and my stores will begin to go up. Also, I’ve been working my a#$ off building a new gun range. I’ve spent the last few days digging 2’x2’x2’ holes to support the columns for the covered parking and shooting area. Sore muscles need tequilla!


----------



## paulag1955

Go2ndAmend said:


> I've been trying to stock up on tequilla without much success. It just seems to evaporate every time I open a new bottle. I'm thinking once Biden gets defeated, the evaporation level will decrease and my stores will begin to go up. Also, I've been working my a#$ off building a new gun range. I've spent the last few days digging 2'x2'x2' holes to support the columns for the covered parking and shooting area. Sore muscles need tequilla!


Call me crazy, but I think the secret to stockpiling tequila is to leave the bottles unopened.


----------



## Michael_Js

cleaned up most of the remaining garden items: cabbage, broad beans, pumpkins, zucchini, peppers, eggplants; found more potatoes  

Dehydrated all the peppers; prepared and canned (marinated) 3 quarts of eggplants...

Cleaned up the beds, prepping the compost pile, planted more cover crops; planted some seeds in the greenhouse under a heater mat - spinach, basil, cilantro...more to come...
Mulched all the garlic - it's shooting up fairly quickly! Put a row cover over the strawberries to protect from the snow; started putting down weed blocker and gravel in-between the beds - can't stand the weeds and having to use the push mower in between...
More to go...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## AquaHull

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RYG3L66/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

USPS is dropping the rings off on a Sunday










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vortex-CF2...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

ordered 50 victory cigars, still gobbling up all the jars we can find. traded away some of my ak ammo I cannot use for 308 I can. sold some other obsolete ammo for $250. 

Got some stove pipe delivered, bottled up 3 big bags of powdered milk, 3 sizes of duke body traps arriving monday. stocking up on christmas presents and treats for the kids as a continuity of normalcy for them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Had a buddy, who does paracord stuff, make me some ranger beads.


----------



## PAPrepper

More ammo.


----------



## Hoosierboy

I don't know that they will work or not. My electrical engineer friend likes them. I installed one on my car, he's installing one on my home. Tons of good reviews, but I guess we'll have to wait for an EMP strike to confirm whether or not it works...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Hoosierboy said:


> I don't know that they will work or not. My electrical engineer friend likes them. I installed one on my car, he's installing one on my home. Tons of good reviews, but I guess we'll have to wait for an EMP strike to confirm whether or not it works...


Given the speed at which an EMP travels, I'd say they would do very little good....... unless it happens to be one of the first devices on the system it's installed on to protect gets hit by the initial wave. Then, of course, the mitigation capability depends a lot of it's clamping speed.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I picked up two bottles of tequilla and 56 sacks of concrete for the column bases on the gun range. The tequilla is not for the columns, it’s for after I mix and pour all the concrete


----------



## Chiefster23

There’s a lot of info on line explaining how to break into a garage door equipped with an electric garage door opener, using only a wire coat hanger. I’ve tried it and it is ridiculously easy. So today my overhead garage doors will be getting converted back to the old fashioned methods of operation until this period of lawlessness passes. (That may be a long time, if ever)

For a few years I had security bars on all my ground floor windows. They were removed when the house was upgraded with new siding. Thinking seriously about reinstalling the bars. They’re ugly but the additional protections may outweigh the ‘ugly factor’.


----------



## Chiefster23

Maybe 5 years ago I purchased a military surplus 3kw diesel generator and installed it inside my outbuilding barn. I figured I could backfeed power into the house thru the existing wires I use to feed electricity into the barn normally. I made some progress on hooking things up but never completed or tested the operation. Today I will finish the hookup and test everything so that I can quickly put the diesel into operation if necessary. The barn entry points are also being significantly hardened to prevent theft.

I’m doing everything possible to insure that any infrastructure problems will have a very minimal effect on my family. The problem is that the neighbors are doing nothing. So when I have heat and light I suspect the cold and hungry neighbors will be pounding on my door. I’m thinking only run the genny daytime to keep the fridge and freezers cold and keep the house dark after sundown. Maybe only use solar lights inside at nite.


----------



## Prepared One

I have been busying myself with making last minute checks on my stores to make sure I am up to snuff, looking at my security and defensive measures, first aid, etc. This weekend I'll load up on meat and top off the freezers. I've done all I can with what I have so let the stupid shit begin. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Piratesailor

Did something I didn’t expect to do.. bought an 870 tactical shotgun at a local gun show. Decent price too. No gouging like others. It was used but in excellent condition. Now to go get some 00 buckshot.


----------



## paraquack

Chiefster23 said:


> Maybe 5 years ago I purchased a military surplus 3kw diesel generator and installed it inside my outbuilding barn. I figured I could backfeed power into the house thru the existing wires I use to feed electricity into the barn normally. I made some progress on hooking things up but never completed or tested the operation. Today I will finish the hookup and test everything so that I can quickly put the diesel into operation if necessary. The barn entry points are also being significantly hardened to prevent theft.


Are the wires from the house to the outbuilding barn heavy enough to handle the 3kw going back to the house? 
I've seen a couple of people forget they needed to upgrade the wires to the proper size.


----------



## inceptor

Prepared One said:


> I have been busying myself with making last minute checks on my stores to make sure I am up to snuff, looking at my security and defensive measures, first aid, etc. This weekend I'll load up on meat and top off the freezers. I've done all I can with what I have so let the stupid shit begin. :tango_face_grin:


This morning I received this article. Something to think about when you decide what to get.

https://www.businessinsider.com/foods-you-might-see-less-of-grocery-stores-future-2020-6?r=MX&IR=T


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Are the wires from the house to the outbuilding barn heavy enough to handle the 3kw going back to the house?
> I've seen a couple of people forget they needed to upgrade the wires to the proper size.


Adding a proper utility disconnect / transfer switch is required as well. Yeah, I know... some people don't care about safety... as long as it works they're happy. But I've known utilities to cut bootlegged genny setups from the grid until a permitted transfer switch or automatic disconnect has been installed.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> Maybe 5 years ago I purchased a military surplus 3kw diesel generator and installed it inside my outbuilding barn. I figured I could backfeed power into the house thru the existing wires I use to feed electricity into the barn normally. I made some progress on hooking things up but never completed or tested the operation. Today I will finish the hookup and test everything so that I can quickly put the diesel into operation if necessary. The barn entry points are also being significantly hardened to prevent theft.
> 
> I'm doing everything possible to insure that any infrastructure problems will have a very minimal effect on my family. The problem is that the neighbors are doing nothing. So when I have heat and light I suspect the cold and hungry neighbors will be pounding on my door. I'm thinking only run the genny daytime to keep the fridge and freezers cold and keep the house dark after sundown. Maybe only use solar lights inside at nite.


I don't know what your current draw is or how far the house to building is, but I would say that at a minimum you should have #10 wire.

If you have a volt meter, plug it into the same line your burner is on, see what kind of a drop there is when the burner is starting up.

Or a clamp type ammeter on the line.

If not sufficient power you can burn out the motor/motors.

I use a #8 SO cable which is 25 feet long to backfeed my #1 dual fuel generator into a 50 amp 220 volt welding machine socket.

Load goes from there into the shop panel and then into the house panel.

That cable is normally for when moving the big MIG welder around the shop and outside for jobs.

There is a small 3 foot jumper of male to male with SO to make the connection to the genset.

Number 2 gen. just plugs in like #1, they sit 2 feet apart from each other.

I don't run any of the three at night, even without SHTF, for heat we use the propane wall heaters and Aladdin oil lamps or Coleman lanterns.


----------



## Chiefster23

paraquack said:


> Are the wires from the house to the outbuilding barn heavy enough to handle the 3kw going back to the house?
> I've seen a couple of people forget they needed to upgrade the wires to the proper size.


Yep. Plenty big enough. I'm feeding a 60 amp sub panel in the barn and the genny has 30 amp breakers on the output terminals.


----------



## paraquack

Cudos!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped at the local thrift store this morning on the hunt for bargains.

Found boxes of 200 single-use alcohol prep pads for $6. I snagged 4 boxes... more than I'll use in what's left of my lifetime.









They'll get added to all my IFAKs. Around the house, in the vehicles, camping kits, backpacks, BOB, GHBs, BTNs.....


----------



## paulag1955

I'm making tomato sauce. My tomato harvest wasn't huge, but I'll get a few pints out of it. I don't stick to paste-type tomatoes,when I make sauce. This year's is a mix of Super Sweet 100s cherry tomatoes, Heirloom Marriage Marzinera, Montesino, San Marzano, Cherokee Purple, and Ananas Noire. It takes longer to reduce this down to a thick sauce consistency, but the depth of flavors I get from the mix to tomatoes, plus the carmelization resulting from the longer cooking time is incredible.

I cook all the tomatoes down, run the cooled, thin sauce through the food mill several times, then put it back on the stove to reduce down to my desired consistency. Then can it.


----------



## paraquack

Back Pack Hack said:


> Stopped at the local thrift store this morning on the hunt for bargains.
> 
> Found boxes of 200 single-use alcohol prep pads for $6. I snagged 4 boxes... more than I'll use in what's left of my lifetime.
> 
> View attachment 109145
> 
> 
> They'll get added to all my IFAKs. Around the house, in the vehicles, camping kits, backpacks, BOB, GHBs, BTNs.....


Keep and eye on them. Having had to use them for over a year, I found that after another year, some going dry, even with proper storage.


----------



## inceptor

paraquack said:


> Keep and eye on them. Having had to use them for over a year, I found that after another year, some going dry, even with proper storage.


I've run into the same issue.


----------



## charito

Got quite a few chuck roast beef (on sale today), and shanks (I hardly see these babies anymore). 
More US-made products that we normally use. IAMs cat food too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Keep and eye on them. Having had to use them for over a year, I found that after another year, some going dry, even with proper storage.


They were manufactured April 10, 2020. Expiration date April 9, 2025. I'm repackaging them into mylar pouches, 20 pads per.


----------



## Chiefster23

I met a new gun owner this morning and I took him to the range for some basic instruction and practice. He bought a 9mm but I furnished a 22 for starters. After maybe 100 rounds of 22 we moved up to his 9. He did very well for a newbie. He’s hooked! We all had a good time and now we have a new convert.


----------



## Slippy

At TSC, I replenished the LP Gas that I burned over the past few days and then studied my Electrical Panel and made some notes on what parts of my house I will run when I get a Transfer Switch installed. emailed my electrician and hope to set something up with him over the next week or so!

For some of you folk, electrical work comes easy or you've been trained. Me, I have a huge gap in knowledge when it comes to electrical. 

Also, me and Mrs Slippy went to Dollar General and bought up a bunch of cold Gatorades and drove around handing them out to Electrical Lineman from Alabama Power who were nearby Slippy Lodge working on the lines. Only 1 Crew would not take them, the others were very appreciative and we thanked every one of them for the job they do! 

Funny thing, most of the Lineman we saw this am prefer the Red and Blue Gatorade! What's up with that? Me? I'm 100% the Green Original Gatorade!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42

Put an Eotec on one M1A today and co-witnessed to the irons @ 100 yds.

Loaded another 6 P-mags, re-greased the 34.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

cut and stacked a trailer load of wood.. grab another tomorrow


----------



## Chipper

Started cutting and splitting next years firewood.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Finished digging the last of 5 holes for the column footings for my gun range project. I’m quite sore but glad to have that done. Rain forecast for this Friday so I plan on pouring one footing with concrete each night after work. After it rains, it will be too muddy to access the site until I do some roadwork next year.


----------



## paulag1955

More garden work. I emptied one of my potato towers of soil. It was full of willow roots, right up to the top. They're made of 2x6s and stacked four high, so that was a lot of willow roots. Then I spread the soil from the tower on one of the 4x12 raised beds. One more potato tower and raised bed to go. Then I just have to rake up the debris between the beds and I'll be done until spring.

It's a shame, but the willow trees have to go. I just don't have the energy to dig the beds out spring and fall, and the vegetables can't compete with the willows.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> More garden work. I emptied my potatoes of soil. The towers were full of willow roots, right up to the top. They're made of 2x6s and stacked four high, so that was a lot of willow roots. Then I spread the soil from the tower on one of the 4x12 raised beds. One more potato tower and raised bed to go. Then I just have to rake up the debris between the beds and I'll be done until spring.
> 
> It's a shame, but the willow trees have to go. I just don't have the energy to dig the beds out spring and fall, and the vegetables can't compete with the willows.


It is a shame. I like willows but ya gotta do what needs to be done.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> It is a shame. I like willows but ya gotta do what needs to be done.


It almost makes me feel like crying just to think about it.


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> At TSC, I replenished the LP Gas that I burned over the past few days and then studied my Electrical Panel and made some notes on what parts of my house I will run when I get a Transfer Switch installed. emailed my electrician and hope to set something up with him over the next week or so!
> 
> For some of you folk, electrical work comes easy or you've been trained. Me, I have a huge gap in knowledge when it comes to electrical.
> 
> Also, me and Mrs Slippy went to Dollar General and bought up a bunch of cold Gatorades and drove around handing them out to Electrical Lineman from Alabama Power who were nearby Slippy Lodge working on the lines. Only 1 Crew would not take them, the others were very appreciative and we thanked every one of them for the job they do!
> 
> Funny thing, most of the Lineman we saw this am prefer the Red and Blue Gatorade! What's up with that? Me? I'm 100% the Green Original Gatorade!!! :vs_laugh:


That was a nice thing to do!! What was the reason one crew would not take them? Covid? I am 100% Team Green Original also!!!


----------



## Slippy

stevekozak said:


> That was a nice thing to do!! What was the reason one crew would not take them? Covid? I am 100% Team Green Original also!!!


They said that the power company provided them all the drinks they needed but thanked us. They seemed pretty bone-assed tired and I suspect they just wanted to finish their job and go home.


----------



## ActionJackson

Not a big deal but my plastic spigot on my Crown Berkey is pretty old and I've detected a very small and very occasional drip. Just purchased a stainless steel replacement on Amazon. Should be here in a day or two.


----------



## Piratesailor

Sighted in my 870...


Does that count?


----------



## paulag1955

Go2ndAmend said:


> Finished digging the last of 5 holes for the column footings for my gun range project. I'm quite sore but glad to have that done. Rain forecast for this Friday so I plan on pouring one footing with concrete each night after work. After it rains, it will be too muddy to access the site until I do some roadwork next year.


I'd be interested in hearing more about the plans for your gun range. What are the footings for?


----------



## SOCOM42

Piratesailor said:


> Sighted in my 870...
> 
> Does that count?


Only if it has adjustable sights on it or a red dot.:devil:


----------



## Piratesailor

SOCOM42 said:


> Only if it has adjustable sights on it or a red dot.:devil:


It has a lovely open reflex red dot.


----------



## SOCOM42

Piratesailor said:


> It has a lovely open reflex red dot.


OK, that counts.:tango_face_grin:

My 870 magnum has rifle sights, the 870 Wing master has a tritium front sight, mod 12 the same.

One Ithaca M-37 has a lamp also, the mushberg has a bead along with both M37 riot guns.

The 18-1/2 inch Stevens SXS 12 ga. has a lamp.

I am not really into shotguns, prefer a rifle, shoulder does not like shotguns at all.


----------



## paulag1955

Okay, the garden is officially put to bed. I didn't empty the second potato tower but other than that, I got everything done that I wanted to do. I'm in better shape for the next gardening season than I've ever been. The weather here has been so pleasant that finishing this up was a joy. I'll try to upload pics later. One of the joys of rural life isn't reliable, fast internet.


----------



## Michael_Js

Did some pistol shooting with my carry gun today - about 125 rounds 

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Nighty-night, garden.

View attachment 109165


View attachment 109167


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

hit wally world for one last grab... noticed several others were doing the same. Found plenty of canning jars but zero lids. Grabbed 10 dozen of various sizes. Thanks to Slippy's post I found a bunch of solar LED rope lights. Grabbed a dozen tubes of caulk, some kids ponchos that were on clearance, and a bunch (3 carts of other stuff)... bring on the end!!


----------



## 46rkl

Skinned and quartered a nice doe that I arrowed yesterday evening. The freezers will be very full with venison now. Time to start grinding and making sausage.


----------



## pakrat

I spent about an hour this afternoon loading magazines and have a sore thumb as a reward for my effort. We really don’t anticipate any immediate problems, but I’m not assuming anything. It was probably more therapeutic than practical.

The state and the capitol area are divided right down the middle by a major river... all the way to the coast. The handful of bridges across it are narrow and critical to morning commuters and the delivery of daily produce. Something as simple as a few well-placed stalled semi trucks would cause state-wide issues (worse still if they were on fire)… tying up law enforcement and fire fighters with massive traffic snarls and cascading lockups. Peace is so fragile.


----------



## pakrat

paulag1955 said:


> Okay, the garden is officially put to bed. I didn't empty the second potato tower but other than that, I got everything done that I wanted to do. I'm in better shape for the next gardening season than I've ever been. The weather here has been so pleasant that finishing this up was a joy. I'll try to upload pics later. One of the joys of rural life isn't reliable, fast internet.


I'm so envious. Our weather has been horrid for the past several days and we're behind with getting the garden cleared out. With an early snow two days ago and then again this morning, the temperatures have been in the low 30's and everything is a cold soggy mess. Gotta go vote early tomorrow morning and then start pulling up trellises, tomato and pepper plants. The kale will stay for at least another month.


----------



## paulag1955

pakrat said:


> I'm so envious. Our weather has been horrid for the past several days and we're behind with getting the garden cleared out. With an early snow two days ago and then again this morning, the temperatures have been in the low 30's and everything is a cold soggy mess. Gotta go vote early tomorrow morning and then start pulling up trellises, tomato and pepper plants. The kale will stay for at least another month.


We had snow last week and a few days with cold temperatures, but we've had highs in the 50s since last Thursday.


----------



## Piratesailor

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, that counts.:tango_face_grin:
> 
> My 870 magnum has rifle sights, the 870 Wing master has a tritium front sight, mod 12 the same.
> 
> One Ithaca M-37 has a lamp also, the mushberg has a bead along with both M37 riot guns.
> 
> The 18-1/2 inch Stevens SXS 12 ga. has a lamp.
> 
> I am not really into shotguns, prefer a rifle, shoulder does not like shotguns at all.


Yeah.. I'm more of a rifle/pistol guy myself but I do enjoy shooting the shotgun. I have a 28" barrel for it and can change everything pretty quickly for shooting trap.. at which I completely suck but it's fun.


----------



## SOCOM42

Piratesailor said:


> Yeah.. I'm more of a rifle/pistol guy myself but I do enjoy shooting the shotgun. I have a 28" barrel for it and can change everything pretty quickly for shooting trap.. at which I completely suck but it's fun.


When I was a kid (20's-30's) I use to shoot trap, that was fun, avoided the competition route.

Was shooting competition rifle with an M1 Garand, that took a lot of time, and it got in the way of flying.

Did the gallery thing with a HS Victor 22 for a few years.

I still have the Auto Five that I did trap with, don't list it here as it is a full length barrel, not a combat gun.

Have fun shooting whatever you use, you work for the enjoyment, do it.

I will be 80 in Feb., and I have done my thing, I only shoot customer repairs with their ammo.:tango_face_grin:

Once in a great while I take one of the snipers out and shoot 800 yds with it.

My shoulder is screwed up and it is hard for me to shoot say a shotgun or an 03A3/4 Springfield today.

The snipers are heavy enough to dampen the recoil to acceptable levels.

To me none of my AR's or M4's have any recoil at all.


----------



## paulag1955

I made green tomato relish this morning. It tastes good but seems a little runny. That's the last of my produce and the last of my canning.


----------



## Chiefster23

paulag1955 said:


> I made green tomato relish this morning. It tastes good but seems a little runny. That's the last of my produce and the last of my canning.


I like to can, but canning in the kitchen in August is pretty warm. I'm planning on building a nice outside cabinet for the back porch with a portable burner arrangment on top. I want to purchase a two or three burner cast iron burner so that I can process outside. A stainless top and backsplash and maybe sides to deflect wind. This will keep a lot of heat outside and ease up on the air conditioning bill.


----------



## pakrat

paulag1955 said:


> We had snow last week and a few days with cold temperatures, but we've had highs in the 50s since last Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 109175


That's one beautiful spot! I'd be anxious to get up every morning just to gaze out at that view. Count yourself blessed.


----------



## paulag1955

pakrat said:


> That's one beautiful spot! I'd be anxious to get up every morning just to gaze out at that view. Count yourself blessed.


It is beautiful, but it's a harsh environment. Technically it's shrub steppe but most people understand it better if I say high desert. Hot in the summer and brrrrrrrrrr in the winter. Not a lot of precipitation. All of eastern Washington would be a wasteland without our snowpack and rivers, particularly the Columbia River.


----------



## danben

Piratesailor said:


> Yeah.. I'm more of a rifle/pistol guy myself but I do enjoy shooting the shotgun. I have a 28" barrel for it and can change everything pretty quickly for shooting trap.. at which I completely suck but it's fun.


I've gotten into trap myself. I use gas system semi autos to reduce recoil (saves on shoulder, means more frequent cleaning). In addition, I've put shell catchers on so that I don't spray hulls on my neighboring shooter. I also suck. I used to be better, but the trap gurus gave me all kinds of advice including to get a BT-99 and I went from a consistent 17 - 20 to a consistent 6 - 12. Now I ignore them and am slowly getting back from total suck to lousy. I actually am a shotty fan in general. Pump or semi, they're the most versatile thing around. Pump and semi go from tactical to hunting, to sports just by changing barrels and chokes.


----------



## Piratesailor

Yup.. I like my 870. Swap out barrels in a few minutes, or less, and have a shotgun for different needs. 

Sounds like the advice you received was like my golf game. I wasn’t too bad.. mid 80’s or so.. then took a bunch of advice, some from an LPGA pro.. and my score went to the mid 90’s. Yeah.. I still suck at both sports. But I’m a pretty good sailor and pirate. LOL


----------



## SOCOM42

Well, yesterday I had new tires put on the second Cherokee, they be all set now.

I put in new batteries in both this past summer and removed the electric radiator fan from one

and installed a thermal-viscus fan in its place at the same time.

I cut out the fan support bracketing but left the ducting, a roto zip tool worked cutting out the plastic, better than the saw did.

Put the Artic canteens in both Jeeps, the greenhouse effect keeps them liquid all winter.

Bought a mini butane torch to put in my coat pocket to heat keys or locks with when frozen, got caught a few times it the past.


----------



## Wedrownik

Cleaned and lubed my 3 primary sidearms, cleaned and lubed two carbines, cleaned and lubed the shotgun, made sure I had mags and ammo readily available. Charged and replaced (as appropriate) batteries in all the flashlights, filled up all vehicles with gas, put beer in the fridge 🙂


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Was gifted a six-pack of 'dead' laptop batteries.









Started to pull them apart tonight, mining for 18650s.


----------



## Wedrownik

So out of all these batteries how's many are actually going to be usable? Or were the laptop batteries not really dead in the first place?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wedrownik said:


> So out of all these batteries how's many are actually going to be usable? Or were the laptop batteries not really dead in the first place?


Usually, only 1 or 2 of the six are truly dead. The others are perfectly good.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Usually, only 1 or 2 of the six are truly dead. The others are perfectly good.


Dead ones draw down the others just like bad cells in a car battery.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mad Trapper said:


> Dead ones draw down the others just like bad cells in a car battery.


And hence, the pack is replaced with a new one. But remove and separate them, the 4 or 5 goods ones perform well. Not like new, though. A 2500mAh battery may provide 2000mAh by the time the pack dies. But a dozen *free* 18650s, even used ones that can still pump out 2000mAh, is a better deal than buying a single 3300mAh


----------



## Michael_Js

seeded & roasted 2 garden sugar pie pumpkins. Will make puree & freeze.

Of course, we'll be eating the seeds now! 

Bought 5 - 1" insulation panels for the greenhouse - still need to install on the north side. Want it warmer for the winter as I'm planting herbs in it now...then next year, will start lots more veggies...

Lots more to go...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

filled 2 of our 3 buck tags on opening weekend..... got em hanging in the big shop... wife's left to fill..


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One pack cracked open and all the batteries separated. Three lit my flashlight just fine, other three are at 0%. So I popped four into the Dragon and hit the TEST button. They will be charged to 100%, then discharged and the mAh produced during discharge will be recorded. Only time will tell how good they are now.


----------



## SAR-1L

Every other day is a 3-mile walk, working my way up to longer distances, I think the ability to walk long distances on foot is highly underrated by many folks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

First four batteries in my _Mining for 18650s Project_ came off the tester first thing this morning.









2138, 2037, 2054 and 2037 mAh. Not to shabby for free batteries.

The other two from that pack are about 60% through their 2nd charge cycle and might be finished yet tonight. If not, tomorrow morning. Another 6 from the second pack are waiting in the bullpen.


----------



## Wedrownik

What is that charger, how do you like it and what are other applications for it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wedrownik said:


> What is that charger, how do you like it and what are other applications for it?


----------



## T-Man 1066

I got my hernia surgery out of the way yesterday. Been putting it off for a good while, but if sleepy joe and co. end up in the WH healthcare will get real expensive, then real rationed.

Also in a good position to generate cash flow if we go into some more stupid lock downs or if day job goes poof.


----------



## rstanek

And it has begun, my nephew called me yesterday,(whom is a liberal) wanting to know if I had any extra ammunition to spare for the upcoming deer season, I told him no.....about six months ago we were discussing prepping and he said I was paranoid and crazy for prepping, I worry to much, well now I know how that is working out for him, deer hunting season will be interesting this year.....


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


>


Looks like an excellent gift idea. Thanks.


----------



## Annie

We got a second Berkey set up over the weekend. We also did a trial run for the generator. Made a hard copy of directions for use in our house.


----------



## stevekozak

rstanek said:


> And it has begun, my nephew called me yesterday,(whom is a liberal) wanting to know if I had any extra ammunition to spare for the upcoming deer season, I told him no.....about six months ago we were discussing prepping and he said I was paranoid and crazy for prepping, I worry to much, well now I know how that is working out for him, deer hunting season will be interesting this year.....


If he shows up at your house, lump him up some. Just because..... :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Looks like an excellent gift idea. Thanks.


I appreciate the thought,............ but I've already got one! :tango_face_grin:

So far, every battery I've gotten out of these laptop packs has been good. I found out the reason why: It wasn't the pack that died, it was some other failure of the laptop (broken screen, hard drive died, motherboard got fried etc).


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> I appreciate the thought,............ but I've already got one! :tango_face_grin:
> 
> So far, every battery I've gotten out of these laptop packs has been good. I found out the reason why: It wasn't the pack that died, it was some other failure of the laptop (broken screen, hard drive died, motherboard got fried etc).


I just ordered the same one you have for hubs, for Christmas.


----------



## paraquack

Found a good price on potato flakes and put up 5 gallons in aluminized Mylar bags. Going to add more canned meats to go with it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Upgraded my 5-year-old 'prepper tablet' which was starting to show it's age.

I've been storing a tablet in my BOB that's dedicated to prepping and survival. Loaded with relevant apps as well as my entire e-library. It's a Samsung Galaxy Tab Active2 tablet with a 3rd-party semi-soft case (includes hand strap, kickstand and shoulder strap). And before anyone says anything about electronics and EMPs, my entire BOB is stored in a faraday cage.









My old tablets have been factory reset and donated to the neighbor's 2 kids.


----------



## SOCOM42

Dealer brought in four 870 Wingmaster shotguns to convert into combat guns.

Will cut barrels to 20 inches add two shot extensions, new front sights, anti jam shell elevators and modify the bolts.

No shotguns are available out there and nobody wants bird guns.

Prep of the day is the monies will go to prep supplies, like what I had taken in today.

If any of you have 870 express guns, get if you can, tool steel extractors to put in place of the MIM jobs that crumble.

You can tell a MIM one by the part line running through the middle of it.


----------



## SAR-1L

This week every day 3 miles walks, same for next week, then bumping up to 4 miles daily by mid-Nov, want to reach 5 miles per day of walks on top of normal daily walking by Jan. I could push harder, faster, but I want it to be sustainable, and I want to avoid injury & setbacks.


----------



## paraquack

Just received 3 gallons of dehydrated hash brown. Since commercially canned hash browns have a shelf life of 20 years, 
I plan on playing with some ideas for long term packaging. Found a video on dehydrating frozen hash borwns. But by 
the woman's admission, it was actually cheaper to purchase already dehydrated hash browns compared to 18 Lbs of 
frozen from Sams and no work. While she used mason jars and vac. food saver, I'm more in favor of a nitrogen purge 
with a small oxygen absorber to take care of any residule oxygen. It should prevent crushing the hash browns to little 
pieces. Forgot to mention cost: $0.27 per ounce based on 3 gallons, cheaper if you buy larger quantity. Free deivery.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The end has come for the _Great 2020 Mining for 18650s Project. _Here are the results:

Out of 6 battery packs, 5 had 18650s. The 6th had nine 17670s and I have no use for them. From those 5 packs, I got a total of 28 18650 batteries. After testing them for output, here's what I got from them:

1383
1387
1437
1446
1455
1471
1835
1847
1847
1857
1860
1870
1890
1893
1901
1924
2037
2037
2054
2055
2056
2084
2091
2135
2136
2138
2167 
and 2175 mAh.









That's 28 results. Yep... all 28 were charged, discharged and recharged..... and they're all holding their charge.


----------



## paraquack

Nice hall, what do you use them for?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paraquack said:


> Nice hall, what do you use them for?


Flashlights that use 18650s.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Our (evil, satan-worshiping, world-overthrowing, human sacrificing Illuminati-overlorded) masonic lodge had a meeting earlier this week and, it being November, it was our annual traditional meal of home-made potato soup and chili. I brought home lots of both as leftovers and am now packaging it up into 2-serving vac-seal bags and putting them in the freezer.


----------



## paulag1955

Used my beprepared.com store credit to buy some powdered eggs and another filter for my Alexapure.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

local grocer has a sale on rump roast, $2,98/lb. Bought 12 packages, 2.5lb avg, so far, will go back for more.

Plan to use for stew meat and to make some jerky.


----------



## Michael_Js

Just received my new Hatsan 135 QE Vortex Air Rifle , Caliber - 0.220 
Will hopefully get to sight her in this weekend, if the rains subside









Wanted it for varmints, and something a little quieter that the Ruger 10/22....So far, it has some hard hitting power!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Wedrownik

Finally got around to sighting an optic and irons on my AR


----------



## paulag1955

Went to Costco and topped off a few things. OF NOTE: They were out of the large boxes of Kleenex, toilet paper and paper towels. They said to check back tomorrow.

I purchased a Glock 43 from Palmetto State Armory a while back but had not been able to get into the FFL to fill out the paperwork because of being delayed in Eastern Washington due to the sick dog. We didn't make it there today, but hopefully we'll be able to get there tomorrow. Even with my CPL I won't be able to bring it home tomorrow because this is Washington and my neighbors are morons.


----------



## PAPrepper

Yeah, TP in short supply again but found some this morning.


----------



## paulag1955

PAPrepper said:


> Yeah, TP in short supply again but found some this morning.


People are getting ready for another round of restrictions.


----------



## Prepp(g)er2

after 3 months of lockdowns this spring, we're back to another round.. not that it helps. just screws up our economy and kills jobs. 

using the extra time for some work around the garden. tree trimming, chopping wood in a t-shirt 😉 for when winter finally arrives. got enough supplies to last us til spring if this should get ugly during the cold months. when all the sheeple enjoyed their "freedom" again, i was hitting the stores to stock up. only thing i need is more beer 😉 

ah screw all this plague s**t.. ima go fishing tomorrow


----------



## Michael_Js

Just did another Costco run - glad we had a $100 gift card to ease the cost!

They were out of most paper products, sanitizing wipes, and other stuff...
Stocked up on a few items, other than normal shopping...

Next is the grocery store for restocking...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Found a box on my porch tonight. The four Berkey black filters I ordered last week. Now to get a couple buckets and make my own housing for them.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> Just did another Costco run - glad we had a $100 gift card to ease the cost!
> 
> They were out of most paper products, sanitizing wipes, and other stuff...
> Stocked up on a few items, other than normal shopping...
> 
> Next is the grocery store for restocking...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Which Costco did you go to?


----------



## Elvis

I verify the inventory of my preps and power up any rarely used or EMP bag protected electronics such as stored motion detectors and emergency radios each fall.

So I powered up the the Thermal sight (not played with in several months) and just walking down the driveway and back I see 13 deer, 2 rabbits, and one skunk. The skunk was 175 yds away in a harvested corn field across the road so I had to walk out and verify what it was by flashlight; Skunks, Cats, and Possums are very hard to tell the difference at that distance. Rabbits are easier with their ears. 
At a little over $3000 that thermal sight is by far my most expensive prep since I rarely use it to hunt coyotes or hogs at night so the sight is a prep, not a regular hunting item and not currently mounted on a rifle. Using a thermal takes some practice to identify exactly what you're looking at and I consider using the currently unmounted sight occasionally as a prep; the same as pistol practice.

Worked on a new chicken coop run today, About the size of Slippy's but with netting over the run.


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> Which Costco did you go to?


Woodinville...that's the closest to where we live...If you're in the area, you should drop by! 

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> Woodinville...that's the closest to where we live...If you're in the area, you should drop by!
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


That's the one we go to, too. They told us it's best to call ahead to see what's in stock if you're looking for paper products. We must practically be neighbors.


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> That's the one we go to, too. They told us it's best to call ahead to see what's in stock if you're looking for paper products. We must practically be neighbors.


That's the closest one to us. We live in Monroe...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paraquack

Another 12 pack of spam, more rice, TP, paper towels, bleaqch, soap, soup, 20 Lbs bacon, tuna and sweet pickles.
Shopping at Wallyworld, I got 1 of the only 2 packs of TP, fortunately it was a big one. Also found the tuna, and 
Spam. Haven't seen either on the shelves for a few weeks. Surprisingly, wife said nothing, nothing at all. She's
keeping her word about that after the original run on TP and other stuff back in April.


----------



## jeffh

paraquack said:


> Another 12 pack of spam, more rice, TP, paper towels, bleaqch, soap, soup, 20 Lbs bacon, tuna and sweet pickles.
> Shopping at Wallyworld, I got 1 of the only 2 packs of TP, fortunately it was a big one. Also found the tuna, and
> Spam. Haven't seen either on the shelves for a few weeks. Surprisingly, wife said nothing, nothing at all. She's
> keeping her word about that after the original run on TP and other stuff back in April.


Locally, there is another run on TP. Every time the Governor opens his mouth, people panic. We're good at my house though. Stocked up after the original panic and the wife talked me into buying a bidet' toilet seat cover, so we have options if needed.


----------



## paulag1955

We managed to find a small chest freezer in stock at Home Depot and got it set up in the garage yesterday (a major feat considering the state of our garage). I'll start stocking it later today.


----------



## SAR-1L

The 6.75-mile walk yesterday, aiming for 5.5-mile today to give a little ease due to soreness. Gonna keep bumping it up slowly, making sure not creating injuries. No foot issues or any of that... keep in mind had a lot of ass on seat time this year (for about 8 months, completely sedentary) due to COVID and working shutting down, so went from 15 hours a week getting my ass kicked around the classroom to, super bummed even fetal position levels of anxiety about finances this year.

Just gonna keep hitting it, meal-to-meal muster the drive no matter the slog.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Back Pack Hack said:


> Found a box on my porch tonight. The four Berkey black filters I ordered last week. Now to get a couple buckets and make my own housing for them.


I wanted to do the same thing, wife said no way having some ugly thing like that in her kitchen. Would have been way cheaper.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Off to Crappy Tire to get another can of naphtha and some extra mantles for the lantern ( if I can find any). 

Godspeed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

1skrewsloose said:


> I wanted to do the same thing, wife said no way having some ugly thing like that in her kitchen. Would have been way cheaper.


These won't be used until I have to start collecting rainwater and filtering it to make it potable. If that happens, anyone doesn't like the way my DIY filter set looks can just go thirsty.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

finally vac-sealed my deer meat. 50 lb of jerky, 4 back-straps and 3 lb of burger


----------



## PAPrepper

CapitalKane49p said:


> Off to Crappy Tire to get another can of naphtha and some extra mantles for the lantern ( if I can find any).
> 
> Godspeed.


Mantles are a hard find but I scored a bunch on wal-mart.com


----------



## Wedrownik

Smoking a big slab of bacon today and some tenderloins. Gonna have to wait for them to cool down and vac seal them.


----------



## SAR-1L

Started forming blisters on my feet last night, so today became a rest day. Maybe tomorrow is a rest day too. Gotta, toughen those feet up, don't want to tear them up.


----------



## Wedrownik

SAR-1L said:


> Started forming blisters on my feet last night, so today became a rest day. Maybe tomorrow is a rest day too. Gotta, toughen those feet up, don't want to tear them up.


How do you form blisters? I've walked a lot with a heavy pack and the only times I formed blisters was when I had poorly fitted boots or the boots and socks got wet causing issues.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Met up for lunch with the guy that gave me the 6 laptop batteries I mined for the 18650s. Gave him 12 of them for his 18650-powered flashlights.


----------



## SAR-1L

Wedrownik said:


> How do you form blisters? I've walked a lot with a heavy pack and the only times I formed blisters was when I had poorly fitted boots or the boots and socks got wet causing issues.


Well with you being so experienced in rucking it should be pretty self-explanatory, and there are a lot of possibilities. For me, doing a lot more distance than I am conditioned for, too quickly, too often in a very short period of time. I get a little ambitious.


----------



## Wedrownik

SAR-1L said:


> Well with you being so experienced in rucking it should be pretty self-explanatory, and there are a lot of possibilities. For me, doing a lot more distance than I am conditioned for, too quickly, too often in a very short period of time. I get a little ambitious.


If your goal is to get I shape, I applaud it. If your goal is to find out your limits, I applaud it. If your goal is to punish your body under the guise of toughening up, I'm not getting the point, but to each his own......


----------



## SAR-1L

Wedrownik said:


> If your goal is to get I shape, I applaud it. If your goal is to find out your limits, I applaud it. If your goal is to punish your body under the guise of toughening up, I'm not getting the point, but to each his own......


Advice is fine, you asked the obvious how, but you didn't bother asking why... If you read back a little in my post history you would see I am walking a lot of miles to get in shape. Respectfully, I don't need your approval, and I think you went about this wrong, which is why you are getting the salt in return. No one likes someone that has no idea what is going on coming in blindly waving their dick in his/her face gloating about how they never have xyz problem.

The blisters weren't the goal, just a byproduct of pushing too hard to fast without realizing it, crap happens.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wedrownik said:


> If your goal is to get I shape, I applaud it. If your goal is to find out your limits, I applaud it. If your goal is to punish your body under the guise of toughening up, I'm not getting the point, but to each his own......


How does one know what their limit is until they've exceeded it?


----------



## CapitalKane49p

PAPrepper said:


> Mantles are a hard find but I scored a bunch on wal-mart.com


Ain't that the truth. I managed to score a couple of no name ones. Hope they work. As for things like replacements globes forget about it. Naphtha was getting a little lean on the shelves too. As for general camping supplies may be the time of year or hunting season but there was hardly anything in the racks.

Godspeed.


----------



## Wedrownik

Wedrownik said:


> If your goal is to get I shape, I applaud it. If your goal is to find out your limits, I applaud it. If your goal is to punish your body under the guise of toughening up, I'm not getting the point, but to each his own......


Apologies if I came off judgmental... Cause I was. In last few days I dealt with folks who tried to pass of ignorance and provide bad advice for others that could result in folks getting hurt (not here, in real life)..... And here there are so many posts in this thread that it is hard to keep track of who what where and why....

Side story - shooting related. Was assisting as an instructor at a shooting class and we had a party crasher during the break that walked up to chat with our group. He was giving advise to new shooters as to how to shoot and how to get your hands to toughen up and become a better shooter by getting calluses. He then demonstrated an improper grip, identified it as an improper grip and claimed it is a technique to get your hands to toughen up..... Boy did the guy running the class rip into him...

So yes... Apologies - without knowing the backstory (as it wasn't right there  ) I made an assumption on incomplete info as I hought that the calluses were the goal not the side effect...


----------



## paulag1955

I'm looking for a holster for a Glock 43. I intend to open carry this gun so finding a suitable holster is a whole lot easier.

I also purchased two new cardigans. I know that just sounds like clothes shopping, but I like to have new items on hand. (Especially shoes!) I have yarn and fabric in stock and I know how to use them, but I expect a lot of my time would be otherwise engaged in a SHTF situation.


----------



## AquaHull

paulag1955 said:


> I'm looking for a holster for a Glock 43. I intend to open carry this gun so finding a suitable holster is a whole lot easier.
> 
> I also purchased two new cardigans. I know that just sounds like clothes shopping, but I like to have new items on hand. (Especially shoes!) I have yarn and fabric in stock and I know how to use them, but I expect a lot of my time would be otherwise engaged in a SHTF situation.


I'd never OC a G-Lock single stack, heck I won't OC a G19.5

Oc is reserved for my 1911 or my Security Six. AKA BBQ guns.

The 7.5" Redhawk may draw attention though


----------



## Annie

We got a six foot high fence put up around the vegetable garden for next season. _Take that, Bambi! _


----------



## paulag1955

AquaHull said:


> I'd never OC a G-Lock single stack, heck I won't OC a G19.5
> 
> Oc is reserved for my 1911 or my Security Six. AKA BBQ guns.
> 
> The 7.5" Redhawk may draw attention though


May I ask why?

I plan to carry this gun when working around our eastern Washington property. It's remote. It's not as though I'm going to open carry in downtown Seattle.


----------



## Eyeball

Cricket said:


> *What was your prep of the day?*


Well my Amazon order of Aquafresh mouthwash arrived today, it was temporarily out of stock, perhaps because a lot of people are buying it after seeing news items like this one about how it contains CPC (Cetypyridinium chloride) which zaps the C-19 virus-










I just took this pic below, and apart from gargling daily with it I'm also going to pour it into that empty spray gun on the left and squirt around my flat etc.
The virus can run but not hide..

(Note- I checked in the Amazon advert that this Aquafresh brand contained CPC before buying it, so do the same if you're buying a different brand)


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> We got a six foot high fence put up around the vegetable garden for next season. _Take that, Bambi! _


Has anyone around you had luck with a 6 foot fence? My garden fence is 6 feet and it works for me, but only because the space inside is so crowded with raised beds, compost tumblers, garden towers and such that there's nowhere that a deer could land after clearing the fence. My neighbor's more spacious garden needs an 8 foot fence.


----------



## Chiefster23

I have a 6 foot chain link fence in for 3 years now and zero deer have invaded. Inside the fence is pretty full so not much area for a jumping deer to land. I’ve had more trouble from rabbits and groundhogs going under the fence. I have such a bad deer problem here that I have to fence every fruit tree.


----------



## SAR-1L

Wedrownik said:


> Apologies if I came off judgmental... Cause I was.


No worries, we are good, I am direct, and so when something like this happens I like to get it out in the open and address it then we all move on, life is good. Hope your day goes well.


----------



## paulag1955

Chiefster23 said:


> I have a 6 foot chain link fence in for 3 years now and zero deer have invaded. Inside the fence is pretty full so not much area for a jumping deer to land. I've had more trouble from rabbits and groundhogs going under the fence. I have such a bad deer problem here that I have to fence every fruit tree.


Our garden is snake fenced, so that keeps out the rabbits, too. My neighbor uses a different system for keeping snakes out of the garden (some kind of netting) and she's constantly being invaded by rabbits.


----------



## Wedrownik

SAR-1L said:


> No worries, we are good, I am direct, and so when something like this happens I like to get it out in the open and address it then we all move on, life is good. Hope your day goes well.


Day was good... Quick shopping trip, got books from the library for my daughter to read so that I can have piece of mind next week when I take couple days off to make it a full week off 

So prep of the day is getting books


----------



## SAR-1L

Wedrownik said:


> Day was good... Quick shopping trip, got books from the library for my daughter to read so that I can have piece of mind next week when I take couple days off to make it a full week off
> 
> So prep of the day is getting books


That is a good prep of the day, my wife would highly approve.


----------



## stevekozak

Chiefster23 said:


> I have a 6 foot chain link fence in for 3 years now and zero deer have invaded. Inside the fence is pretty full so not much area for a jumping deer to land. I've had more trouble from rabbits and groundhogs going under the fence. I have such a bad deer problem here that I have to fence every fruit tree.


Bad deer problem problem-solver:


----------



## Chiefster23

stevekozak said:


> Bad deer problem problem-solver:


No can do. I have neighbors, not real close, but gunfire here would draw too much attention. The wide open woods is just across the road in front of my house. Deer hunting used to be OK in that woods and we never had a deer problem. But a doctor bought 80 acres and posted it. All the surrounding property owners followed suit. Now, no more hunting and the deer population is crazy out of control.


----------



## Slippy

Mrs Slippy sold some crap that her mother left her and surprised both of our Son's with a nice little check to bolster their emergency savings funds or pay down debt. A nice little gift from their "Nana".

(Dangit! But now that I think about it, I could have used that money for more Bourbon...! :vs_mad


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy sold some crap that her mother left her and surprised both of our Son's with a nice little check to bolster their emergency savings funds or pay down debt. A nice little gift from their "Nana".
> 
> (Dangit! But now that I think about it, I could have used that money for more Bourbon...! :vs_mad


Yeah, you screwed up there, Son!! Those boys of yours have many years to get their ships righted. Your days for drinking tasty Kentucky branch-water are more limited!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## paraquack

Post these as necessary
others available upon request


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> I'm looking for a holster for a Glock 43. I intend to open carry this gun so finding a suitable holster is a whole lot easier.
> 
> I also purchased two new cardigans. I know that just sounds like clothes shopping, but I like to have new items on hand. (Especially shoes!) I have yarn and fabric in stock and I know how to use them, but I expect a lot of my time would be otherwise engaged in a SHTF situation.


That's what I have. But I don't open carry.

As for those deer, I've no worries.More likely bugs and bunnies are to be my downfall in 2021.Hopefully not, please God.


----------



## Deebo

Sorry, never updated.
No elk, no deer. Did see elk, on the first two hunts. Proceeded to get truck slid off road, and severely stuck for eight long days. (20 inches of snow)
Left the camper, and supplies in mountains.
Which pretty much ruined the deer hunt. 
Got truck recovered. Made a quick 6 day trip to California.
In the mean time, the wife processed 200 LBS of potatoes, and made some cranberry juice.


----------



## paulag1955

Deebo said:


> Sorry, never updated.
> No elk, no deer. Did see elk, on the first two hunts. Proceeded to get truck slid off road, and severely stuck for eight long days. (20 inches of snow)
> Left the camper, and supplies in mountains.
> Which pretty much ruined the deer hunt.
> Got truck recovered. Made a quick 6 day trip to California.
> In the mean time, the wife processed 200 LBS of potatoes, and made some cranberry juice.


What did your wife do with the potatoes?


----------



## bigwheel

I ordered some high dollar pipe tobacco that supposed to smell like coffee. Hopefully make good barter. lol Also gettng a catract took out tomorrow. Hard to fight commusnis for blind folks. lol.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Just ordered a 8qt Instapot from Amazon. with a few points I had, $66 black friday deal.


----------



## Chiefster23

Filled 20 gallons of fuel cans with fresh 90 octane ethanol free gas for emergency storage. All gas cans and all diesel cans are now full. Possible trucker strike this coming weekend and with all the stupidness going on in the country, I’m going to make sure everything is rotated and kept full. I will be switching over from the oil furnace to the coal stove in a few weeks and I will top off the furnace oil tank too.


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> Filled 20 gallons of fuel cans with fresh 90 octane ethanol free gas for emergency storage. All gas cans and all diesel cans are now full. Possible trucker strike this coming weekend and with all the stupidness going on in the country, I'm going to make sure everything is rotated and kept full. I will be switching over from the oil furnace to the coal stove in a few weeks and I will top off the furnace oil tank too.


Good point!

We got a couple rain barrels ordered. The stands have arrived, now we just need the barrels. I ordered a 2 large containers of neem oil (bug spray). With any luck we're gonna have our best garden ever in 2020.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Filled my saved pop bottles with 80lb of rice. Had 550 gallons of gas delivered to fill my bulk tank.


----------



## paulag1955

Added more canned foods to our stores.This is a controversial choice for us, as we don't customarily eat most canned foods, especially vegetables.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> Filled 20 gallons of fuel cans with fresh 90 octane ethanol free gas for emergency storage. All gas cans and all diesel cans are now full. Possible trucker strike this coming weekend and with all the stupidness going on in the country, I'm going to make sure everything is rotated and kept full. I will be switching over from the oil furnace to the coal stove in a few weeks and I will top off the furnace oil tank too.


Hey, you are lucky, nice to be where the coal comes from.

Way too expensive here, comes only in 50 pound bags.

Use to get it delivered with a dump type truck, 2 tons at a time.

Seeing we are overrun with libtards the use of coal is frowned upon.


----------



## Chiefster23

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey, you are lucky, nice to be where the coal comes from.
> 
> Way too expensive here, comes only in 50 pound bags.
> 
> Use to get it delivered with a dump type truck, 2 tons at a time.
> 
> Seeing we are overrun with libtards the use of coal is frowned upon.


My house is older and not well insulated. My main furnace is oil fired and when gas was approaching $4 per gallon it was costing me a fortune to heat the house. I installed a pellet stove and then eventually the coal stove. The coal stove is very cost effective. I'm scared to death that the libtards will make good on their promise to war on coal and oil. It would cost me a small fortune to heat this house if they go that route. Lots of other folks around here would be severely hurt too. But I'm pretty sure the progressives couldn't care less about hurting the little people.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by Home Despot on the way home from (doing electrical) work, picked up two more 5-gallon buckets and lids, and drilled 'em out to add the Berkey Black water filters to my DIY water filtration system.


----------



## 46rkl

Processed a deer today. Twenty pounds of Italian sausage, ten pounds of ground venison, a dozen packages of blackstrap cutlets and a couple of round roasts. Also received an Amazon delivery of a one pound propane tank refill kit so I don’t freeze my arse off in my shooting shack during late deer season.


----------



## Deebo

paulag1955 said:


> What did your wife do with the potatoes?


She made everything she could, lots of behy slices, and shreds, and a ton of cubed and sliced potatoes in the freezer


----------



## Eyeball

Some of my recent buys-

1- An oversized pair of outrageously red fluffy slippers to keep my feet warm this winter.
2- A pair of anti-blue light lenses that clip onto my glasses to protect my baby-blue eyes from monitor and TV glare.
3- I heard this Dentyl brand of mouthwash contains CPC which zaps cov-19 so I thought I might as well have a good gargle now and again.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Put up Xmas lights. Was a good morale booster for me and my wife. Have to add some cheer to this dumpster fire of a year. 

Godspeed


----------



## Elvis

Distilled a batch of hooch today to give as Christmas presents. Keeps the neighbors friendly and good practice for SHTF. 

Every year my porch fills up with gifts from neighbors. I try to give back gifts they will appreciate. Been giving beeswax candles and honey from my hives, homemade wine, and candy in the past. Thought I'd give something a little different this Christmas. 130 proof hooch, smooth and a tad sweet. It distilled out at 184 proof so I watered it down a bit to 130 proof.


----------



## jimLE

I got lots of canning jars for free..in which I've started to clean up.


----------



## stevekozak

jimLE said:


> View attachment 109935
> 
> I got lots of canning jars for free..in which I've started to clean up.
> 
> View attachment 109935
> 
> 
> View attachment 109937
> 
> 
> View attachment 109939


Is this a signal to Elvis that you have receptacles for what he is making at his house? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nick

Packaged another 100# of rice, 20# of potatoe flakes, and 8# of powdered milk to add to the longterm food storage.


----------



## 46rkl

Made 30 pounds of venison summer sausage, 10 pounds of Cajun snack snick and 10 pounds of chorizo breakfast sausage from the doe I shot on Friday. It’s gonna be a good eating winter!


----------



## PAPrepper

More canning lids.


----------



## Slippy

4 boxes .308 WIN


----------



## paulag1955

PAPrepper said:


> More canning lids.


Where did you find them?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Made my annual pre-winter trip up the ladder to the roof to check it before winter sets in. Found a missing tab next to a vent, so I got that repaired.

I also spied a missing tab on my neighbor's roof, so as long as I had all the tools and materials out, I fixed their roof too.


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> Made my annual pre-winter trip up the ladder to the roof to check it before winter sets in. Found a missing tab next to a vent, so I got that repaired.
> 
> I also spied a missing tab on my neighbor's roof, so as long as I had all the tools and materials out, I fixed their roof too.


More people need neighbors like you.


----------



## jimLE

stevekozak said:


> Is this a signal to Elvis that you have receptacles for what he is making at his house? :vs_laugh:


nope. he's on his own.since he moved.


----------



## SAR-1L

Completed by Unity C# Junior Programmer cert. Now onto a specialization in IBM Cybersecurity Analyst cert


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local grocery store early this afternoon and picked up 20 pounds of ground beef that was on sale for $2.99. Came home and repackaged it into 1-pound vac-sealed packages to go right into the freezer.









That'll take care of me for a while. :tango_face_wink:

Also pulled the 18650 battery out of my Zebralight EDC flashlight and charged it up. It was down to 17%. I last charged it January 25th. So a quality battery will last me a year in my normal use.


----------



## paulag1955

Marked my Glock 43 mags with hot pink paint so that my husband won't use them. Researched aftermarket sights and grips.


----------



## Elvis

stevekozak said:


> Is this a signal to Elvis that you have receptacles for what he is making at his house? :vs_laugh:


Yea, I had my wife looking for the correct jars for a 2nd batch of hooch I ran today because the 1st batch was a little small.

Ordered a few backup supplies for the hooch maker this evening.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> Marked my Glock 43 mags with hot pink paint so that my husband won't use them. Researched aftermarket sights and grips.


I did the same with my coffee travel mug. Hot pink. :vs_laugh: Been drinking more coffee these days since I gave up breakfast.


----------



## Nick

Had a good one today. Picked up 

2,400 - 5.56
1,400 - 7.62×39
880 - 7.62×54R
1,000 - .45ACP HP
1,000 - .40 S&W HP
1,200 - 9mm HP
500 - 12 gauge slugs
500 - 12 gauge 00

The best part is it didn't cost me a cent. Had a friend who is downsizing to a camper and moving down south so he couldn't take everything with him. Got some other cool stuff that I am not going to mention also.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Nick said:


> Had a good one today. Picked up
> 
> 2,400 - 5.56
> 1,400 - 7.62×39
> 880 - 7.62×54R
> 1,000 - .45ACP HP
> 1,000 - .40 S&W HP
> 1,200 - 9mm HP
> 500 - 12 gauge slugs
> 500 - 12 gauge 00
> 
> The best part is it didn't cost me a cent. Had a friend who is downsizing to a camper and moving down south so he couldn't take everything with him. Got some other cool stuff that I am not going to mention also.


----------



## Chiefster23

Huge snowstorm today in S central PA. Flurries are just starting now with anywhere from 12 to 24 inches expected. Topped up SUV gas tank and loaded winter driving stuff. Disconnected the electric garage door openers so door can easily be operated by hand. I’m anticipating a power outage. Tested out the honda generator and moved some gas closer to the house from the outbuilding. Solar set up batteries are fully charged. I started the coal stove yesterday so I can now heat without electric power. Tons of flashlite batteries in house but I still topping up the charges in my spare eneloop rechargables. I usually just drive my tractor into the barn nose first. I turned it around with the loader bucket facing out now just in case I need to dig my way out from the git-go. I think I’m ready!:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Piratesailor

Giving it some thought lately about our preps and where we are. I still go by the risk/impact matrix and for us, it’s hurricanes. High on the list for 2020 was civil unrest but that has dropped down to low considering where we live. 

I’m trying to look at things holistically. I think the prep should be about inflation and the cost of living going up past what many can afford. Call it all the great reset or a true SHTF but that’s what I see and that is more of my prep and high on the risk matrix. 

So to do that I’ve reviewed our investments (although due to pumping the market will climb .. until it crashes) and have looked to what we can grow to overall reduce expenses. Keep more of our money. Also we are looking at what would be value creation. By that I mean land, etc. something that creates value. And lastly, a limited amount of precious metals as I think cash will be worthless in the not to distant future. 

So that’s our preps for the day, the month and the year. 

And with that, we bought more land around us. More for grazing, planting, etc.


----------



## Piratesailor

Little add on to my prep of the year. My wife bought this book called “the family garden plan”. So far it’s pretty good and she’s excited about it. I’m waiting for her to ask me to fire up the tractor. Anyway it has tables and information on various crops as well as crop yield and how much is needed to feed a person. All part of the plan.


----------



## Prepared One

I added a Black Aces 12 gauge Tac X to the inventory today. Semi-auto with two barrels, ( One long and one short ) two tube extensions, two chokes, one static and one folding collapsible stock. Multipurpose, very, very light, and from all the reviews I have seen and read, very reliable. Fit and finish is excellent and the action is butter smooth. Next stop, the range.


----------



## 46rkl

Prep of the week (sort of) has been a trial run of my preps. The wife is sick and in the hospital and I’m quarantined at home for ten days. Checking all systems that I can and making a list of improvements to make. Especially testing the food stores. I do have friends who will shop and deliver to my barn but this is a good chance to test the system. Hopefully I won’t end up alone here for good.


----------



## SOCOM42

Filled the new freezer right up with food bought yesterday.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> I added a Black Aces 12 gauge Tac X to the inventory today. Semi-auto with two barrels, ( One long and one short ) two tube extensions, two chokes, one static and one folding collapsible stock. Multipurpose, very, very light, and from all the reviews I have seen and read, very reliable. Fit and finish is excellent and the action is butter smooth. Next stop, the range.


Good buy! If you plan on installing that long extension tube, get a clamp for it first if does not come with one.

Make sure you do use it.


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> Good buy! If you plan on installing that long extension tube, get a clamp for it first if if does not come with one.
> 
> Make sure you do use it.


Thanks. My question is the extra spring. I know it's for the extra long tube but do I use it in the shorter extension tube as well? Going through the book it doesn't really say. I am guessing it is for the longer tube extension only.


----------



## Piratesailor

46rkl said:


> Prep of the week (sort of) has been a trial run of my preps. The wife is sick and in the hospital and I'm quarantined at home for ten days. Checking all systems that I can and making a list of improvements to make. Especially testing the food stores. I do have friends who will shop and deliver to my barn but this is a good chance to test the system. Hopefully I won't end up alone here for good.


Hope she recovers... and you too.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> Thanks. My question is the extra spring. I know it's for the extra long tube but do I use it in the shorter extension tube as well? Going through the book it doesn't really say. I am guessing it is for the longer tube extension only.


If used with the short tube, the coils could bind up and you will have no feed tension at all.

Test the spring tension with the short spring and the 2 shot extension, by pushing on the follower without any rounds in it.

If in doubt get a spring just for the two shot extension.

You can try the long spring with all 7 rounds in it, if it binds you can easily get it out.

I am not really specific because I have seen the stock 5 round spring used with the extension with no problems.

When putting on either, try and stuff as much spring as you can in the extension first, hold on to it and finger the remainder into the main tube.


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> If used with the short tube, the coils could bind up and you will have no feed tension at all.
> 
> Test the spring tension with the short spring and the 2 shot extension, by pushing on the follower without any rounds in it.
> 
> If in doubt get a spring just for the two shot extension.
> 
> You can try the long spring with all 7 rounds in it, if it binds you can easily get it out.
> 
> I am not really specific because I have seen the stock 5 round spring used with the extension with no problems.
> 
> When putting on either, try and stuff as much spring as you can in the extension first, hold on to it and finger the remainder into the main tube.


Thank you sir. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> Little add on to my prep of the year. My wife bought this book called "the family garden plan". So far it's pretty good and she's excited about it. I'm waiting for her to ask me to fire up the tractor. Anyway it has tables and information on various crops as well as crop yield and how much is needed to feed a person. All part of the plan.


Let me know what you think about this book. I've seen it before and didn't know if it was worth it or not. A review of someone you trust is the best review.


----------



## SOCOM42

Not a prep, right now it is 4 degrees F outside!!!!!

Would not want to fight in this weather.


----------



## Michael_Js

Got myself a cheap "winterish" jacket at Goodwill today for outside work wear - $25 for an excellent shape Columbia jacket; plus another $5 pair of sunglasses. Then to the ATM for the bi-weekly stash of cash into the safe...Plus a couple more stocking stuffers for the Mrs. for Christmas. And, got her some ice cream as she's been dealing with a very sick chicken - she's been carrying her most of the day, not wanting her to die alone, in the cold outside. The vet gave us an antibiotic yesterday and she was found laying in the cold, and the rain this morning outside the coop. She's been in my wife's arm the rest of the day. I'm not looking forward to tomorrow morning...

We also got ourselves a financial advisor and are consolidating our older 401Ks etc... into 2 IRAs...I also have 2 pension plans that will be left alone. Starting to plan for retirement...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> I did the same with my coffee travel mug. Hot pink. :vs_laugh: Been drinking more coffee these days since I gave up breakfast.


Why did you give up breakfast? Most important meal of the day.


----------



## stevekozak

Michael_Js said:


> Starting to plan for retirement...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Smart man!!! Having a properly funded retirement means being able to tell the .gov to shove it when they say "comply or no socialist security money for you". :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## PAPrepper

Agreed 100%


----------



## Chipper

Picked up a Versa Max Tactical 12ga at a gun show yesterday. Gave it to the wife for X-mas. Suppose to be a lot softer shooting then the 870. That buck shot has a pretty stiff recoil, not that she complained.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

SOCOM42 said:


> Not a prep, right now it is 4 degrees F outside!!!!!
> 
> Would not want to fight in this weather.


it's like that for the next 3 months here.... I consider it "Home Field Advantage"!


----------



## SOCOM42

Update, went to -2 below F @ 5 this morning.

This is supposed to be Jan-Feb weather.


----------



## Piratesailor

inceptor said:


> Let me know what you think about this book. I've seen it before and didn't know if it was worth it or not. A review of someone you trust is the best review.


Will do.. if I can ever get it out of my wife's hands I'll read it. Then again, she can, as usual, just tell me. 

Seriously. I'll let ya know.


----------



## Annie

stevekozak said:


> Why did you give up breakfast? Most important meal of the day.


Because it helps me keep my girlish figure. :tango_face_wink: It gets tougher after 50, I'm sure I don't have to tell you.


----------



## paulag1955

stevekozak said:


> Why did you give up breakfast? Most important meal of the day.


That's outdated "wisdom."


----------



## stevekozak

paulag1955 said:


> That's outdated "wisdom."


It is the most important meal of the day for me. It is difficult to put in hard labor without fuel. I note in your linked article they talk about losing weight, but do not talk about being able to labor. I need to fuel the machine to get it to work hard.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> That's outdated "wisdom."


On my days off (when I'm not physically active as much during the day), I'll skip breakfast and have a mid-afternoon meal. But when I get into the war wagon to go forth and relocate electrons wearing a tool belt, I'll have a hearty breakfast and still, by 10AM, I'm frikkin' hungry. It's a really long, miserable morning when I have to hop out of bed and skip breakfast.


----------



## Slippy

My no good, piece of shat, always broke, know it all brother-in-law called Mrs Slippy and asked what calibers of ammo to buy me. 

WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!

Mrs S told him that if he finds some .308WIN or some .30-.30 that would be great. 

I'll be damned if the dude didn't call a few minutes ago to let us know that he found some .308WIN and 7.62 NATO and wanted to give me a few boxes!

I'll wait and see if it happens, but dang, that came out of the blue...:vs_worry:


----------



## bigwheel

Slippy said:


> My no good, piece of shat, always broke, know it all brother-in-law called Mrs Slippy and asked what calibers of ammo to buy me.
> 
> WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Mrs S told him that if he finds some .308WIN or some .30-.30 that would be great.
> 
> I'll be damned if the dude didn't call a few minutes ago to let us know that he found some .308WIN and 7.62 NATO and wanted to give me a few boxes!
> 
> I'll wait and see if it happens, but dang, that came out of the blue...:vs_worry:


To paraphrase my Brothers college edumacated dear old Daddy, "The best laid plans of mice and men ofttmes go awry." Hope the nefarious character delivers the goods. Kindly keep us up to speed on it.lol I mooched fifty rounds of .40 cal target loads when they had the old retired guys qualificaton the other day. Lets see thats worth 50 bucks in some parts of town.


----------



## paulag1955

stevekozak said:


> It is the most important meal of the day for me. It is difficult to put in hard labor without fuel. I note in your linked article they talk about losing weight, but do not talk about being able to labor. I need to fuel the machine to get it to work hard.


The focus of that article was weight loss, but "they" have been telling everyone for years that breakfast is the most important meal of the day. It's not true. I've never been one to wake up hungry but I forced myself to eat that important meal. I'm much happier now that I don't feel like I'm harming myself if I skip it. Which I do, every day, even days when I'm going to be doing heavy work in the garden. But everyone is different; you have to do what works best for you.


----------



## charito

paulag1955 said:


> The focus of that article was weight loss, but "they" have been telling everyone for years that breakfast is the most important meal of the day. It's not true. I've never been one to wake up hungry but I forced myself to eat that important meal. I'm much happier now that I don't feel like I'm harming myself if I skip it. Which I do, every day, even days when I'm going to be doing heavy work in the garden. But everyone is different; you have to do what works best for you.


I eat only about 10-12 raw almonds in the morning, and drink coffee. 
Lunch is at around 10 am during the week-ends (supper usually really early at around 3 pm), and at around noon during busy weekdays 
(supper at around 4:30 pm). Sometimes I have snack of cheddar cheese/blueberries or a few pieces of pork rinds at around 6 pm.


----------



## charito

stevekozak said:


> It is the most important meal of the day for me. It is difficult to put in hard labor without fuel. I note in your linked article they talk about losing weight, but do not talk about being able to labor. I need to fuel the machine to get it to work hard.


When something requires *hard labor* from me - I do have a big breakfast (that means eggs/bacon/brown toast with pbutter/coffee -
and usually manage some almonds too)! I's lunch then that becomes light, like, a medium apple and cheddar cheese.
I'm waaaaaaaaaaaay, waaaaaaay over 50.


----------



## Chipper

Stocked up my holiday survival kit.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> My no good, piece of shat, always broke, know it all brother-in-law called Mrs Slippy and asked what calibers of ammo to buy me.
> 
> WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Mrs S told him that if he finds some .308WIN or some .30-.30 that would be great.
> 
> I'll be damned if the dude didn't call a few minutes ago to let us know that he found some .308WIN and 7.62 NATO and wanted to give me a few boxes!
> 
> I'll wait and see if it happens, but dang, that came out of the blue...:vs_worry:


He must be planning a big financial hit on you after the holidays.:devil:

Sad to say, there is no one left but my daughter to buy for or receive from.

I usually give the two old ladies up the road a big serving of Christmas dinner that I make, just like I do for them for thanksgiving.


----------



## paulag1955

charito said:


> When something requires *hard labor* from me - I do have a big breakfast (that means eggs/bacon/brown toast with pbutter/coffee -
> and usually manage some almonds too)! I's lunch then that becomes light, like, a medium apple and cheddar cheese.
> I'm waaaaaaaaaaaay, waaaaaaay over 50.


I function best if I don't eat until 1:30 or 2:00. Unfortunately that does mean that I have to stop whatever I'm doing to go inside and eat. Or if we're out on the water, I need to have something packed to eat. I usually take nuts and cheese or maybe some Justin's nut butter packets. Olives are good.


----------



## jimLE

had to take someone to get their eye glasses. at a walmarts eye mart. so I took advantage of that by getting another 12 pack of toilet paper. next stop will be dollar tree. once she gets out here. she's so slow at times. a turtle can pass her. lol.


----------



## charito

It wasn't even officially announced yesterday but streaming at the bottom of news channel says our area will go into lockdown. 
Told hubby we gotta get our last minute shopping now! Ar 8 am, we were at the store - it was already packed!

We're going on lock-down for 28 days starting 26 Dec. Essential places like grocery stores will remain open..........but I've learned from the previous lock-down some products were not readily available. I already had stuffs for the holidays, but grabbed more diced tomatoes, assorted breads, and cold cuts.

Today, hubby grabbed more booze.


----------



## SOCOM42

Many parts of this state are in lockdown, all the big cities are, where I am it is not.

Our shopping is done on the fringes of a big city, 3,000+ cases in a week!

Yesterday I did a recon of the most shopped one by us, going there primarily for propane filling.

In the center of the main aisle was a pallet of Lysol disinfectant spray cans, at least a thousand cans.

That palette was there last Friday, there was less than 30 cans gone from it yesterday, no one was taking it!

Lysol usually comes in a three pack there for about 8 bucks, these were single cans for six and change each!!!

To my surprise there was a ton of assorted TP except for what I use, but the aisle was full.

There was 3 brands of paper towels on the floor, full aisles, got one package of what We use.

There was a limit of one per customer for PT and TP.

Plenty of Bisquick and Aunt J. still in old packaging, 25 pound sacks of APF.

Rice, there was a 3/4 filled pallet of long grain white rice in 50 pound sacks, one pallet of Jasmin crap left out of three from weeks ago.

The rest of that aisle which is usually full of rice was filled with other crap.

The Jasmine was $27.00 for a 25 pound bag and the white 50 pounders were $20. 75 each, I have 4 of the 50 pounders.

Limit on the rice was 1 bag of each.

No DAK canned hams for almost a year now, there was classic Spam on the shelf, god, I have plenty of it.


----------



## paulag1955

Not sure if anyone remembers that I was trying to acquire some cast iron cooking skills. I'm happy to announce that I feel like I've arrived. I can scramble and fry eggs, make refried beans and pancakes and sear meat. I almost cried the first time I flipped a pancake on my cast iron skillet and it slid across the surface.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> .......... I flipped a pancake on my cast iron skillet and it slid across the surface.


But did it land back in the skillet, or on the floor? :devil:


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> But did it land back in the skillet, or on the floor? :devil:


Way to rain on my parade, man.


----------



## Piratesailor

We are planning a 1/4 to 1/2 acre garden. Wife is planning what to grow and I’m beginning to outline the perimeters. Probably 1/4 of acre that we’ll fence off to keep out the horses and some critters. 

we have the spot picked out but will removed the grass, till it with our compost and add more good dirt. Then plant. Probably ready in February. Starts to warm up here in March. Thankful for a tractor....


----------



## Slippy

Piratesailor said:


> We are planning a 1/4 to 1/2 acre garden. Wife is planning what to grow and I'm beginning to outline the perimeters. Probably 1/4 of acre that we'll fence off to keep out the horses and some critters.
> 
> we have the spot picked out but will removed the grass, till it with our compost and add more good dirt. Then plant. Probably ready in February. Starts to warm up here in March. Thankful for a tractor....


Keep us up to speed on the project! We ditched the dirt garden after 2 or 3 years and went 100% Raised Beds. Raised Beds just seem to work for us and give us yields that are pretty dang good!


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers that I was trying to acquire some cast iron cooking skills. I'm happy to announce that I feel like I've arrived. I can scramble and fry eggs, make refried beans and pancakes and sear meat. I almost cried the first time I flipped a pancake on my cast iron skillet and it slid across the surface.


Don't worry about it, it happens to all of us mortals!

I have and use cast iron stove wear, Griswold frying pans and Dutch ovens, and some Lodge stuff which is good.

I do do pancakes on a cast iron grill surface that fits over two burners of my gas stove, it fits perfectly on my gas grill also.

Some things like crumbling and browning hamburg are done in a stainless steel deep frying pan with an aluminum bottom.

It fits 5 pounds of burger perfectly, it goes from there into the pot for spag. sauce or other dishes.


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> Keep us up to speed on the project! We ditched the dirt garden after 2 or 3 years and went 100% Raised Beds. Raised Beds just seem to work for us and give us yields that are pretty dang good!


I have 2 raised beds, but hardly use them because of my back problems, it is worn out.

I plant cherry tomatoes which really produce plenty without too much work.

Those I have to watch when getting ripe, my dogs like to pick the ripe ones and eat them, just like the raspberries.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Don't worry about it, it happens to all of us mortals!
> 
> I have and use cast iron stove wear, Griswold frying pans and Dutch ovens, and some Lodge stuff which is good.
> 
> I do do pancakes on a cast iron grill surface that fits over two burners of my gas stove, it fits perfectly on my gas grill also.
> 
> Some things like crumbling and browning hamburg are done in a stainless steel deep frying pan with an aluminum bottom.
> 
> It fits 5 pounds of burger perfectly, it goes from there into the pot for spag. sauce or other dishes.


I meant I almost cried tears of joy that it wasn't sticking to the pan!


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> I have 2 raised beds, but hardly use them because of my back problems, it is worn out.
> 
> I plant cherry tomatoes which really produce plenty without too much work.
> 
> Those I have to watch when getting ripe, my dogs like to pick the ripe ones and eat them, just like the raspberries.


My dogs like to pick the cherry tomatoes, too. And the green beans and the cucumbers. Also the blueberries. You haven't lived until you've seen an 80+ pound dog delicately pick a single blueberry off the bush. So sweet.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> My dogs like to pick the cherry tomatoes, too. And the green beans and the cucumbers. Also the blueberries. You haven't lived until you've seen an 80+ pound dog delicately pick a single blueberry off the bush. So sweet.


OH yes, I know so well, it is unbelievable how gentle the are removing them, you have to watch the with the raspberry thorns.

They do the blueberries also, our bushes are 4 feet high.

The dogs are loves, mine are big dogs also, all four of them.


----------



## Piratesailor

Slippy said:


> Keep us up to speed on the project! We ditched the dirt garden after 2 or 3 years and went 100% Raised Beds. Raised Beds just seem to work for us and give us yields that are pretty dang good!


I will. We tried the raised beds and it did t work for us. Watering was the issue.

I'm Going to install a watering system as well. Automatic so that should help.


----------



## Michael_Js

Love our raised beds! We have 12 of them - 2' high. With my back, wish they were 3.5' high! 
Just bought plum tomato, jalapeno, and butternut squash organic seeds packaged for 2021...I've started some seeds in the greenhouse - after installing 4' x 8' reflective foam panels in the north side. Also have 2 heating pads with small pots with seeds already. Will have to decide on heating soon as the night temps are starting to fall.

More planting early next year!

We have auto drip systems installed in all the beds and the corn rows (on the ground)...garlic is doing great! kale is still growing; artichoke plants slowly going to sleep; asparagus sleeping; still have carrots in the ground and just picked a couple pounds of Brussels sprouts and froze them.









And last evening/night we got a bit of wet snow and our property flooded 
Installed sandbags around the coop, but water still flooded it 
























Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> OH yes, I know so well, it is unbelievable how gentle the are removing them, you have to watch the with the raspberry thorns.
> 
> They do the blueberries also, our bushes are 4 feet high.
> 
> The dogs are loves, mine are big dogs also, all four of them.


I only wish they were that gentle when I give them bacon. Then...it's JAWS all over again.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> I only wish they were that gentle when I give them bacon. Then...it's JAWS all over again.


Mine do the same with steak trimmings, bacon and chicken pieces, they snap so bad that I now toss them the bits.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Mine do the same with steak trimmings, bacon and chicken pieces, they snap so bad that I now toss them the bits.


Ours _can_ be gentle, but only if you tell them "gentle" like, five times beforehand, and even that's no guarantee.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Ours _can_ be gentle, but only if you tell them "gentle" like, five times beforehand, and even that's no guarantee.


Do you have our dogs???? You sure as hell are describing ours to a "T".

They are bad when they are competing for a snack.

Alone they are different dogs all together.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Do you have our dogs???? You sure as hell are describing ours to a "T".
> 
> They are bad when they are competing for a snack.
> 
> Alone they are different dogs all together.


What breeds are your dogs? Ours are German Shepherds. Our female is the same whether or not her brother is around or not. She would never do anything that might, even indirectly, acknowledge his existence. He, however, is almost literally the best dog in the world when she's not around. But then he pines for her.


----------



## ActionJackson

I just ordered a bunch of beef boullion from Amazon. This particular brand (HealthSmart High Protein Beef Bouillon) is very high in protein. Just add water and you have a healthy meal in a pinch. Light weight so easy to carry in a pack.


----------



## PAPrepper

Reloading supplies for me today.


----------



## bigwheel

I been busy rolling up cigarettes..making healthy root beer and ginger ale to barter off for toilet paper and ammo


----------



## Smitty901

It was 52 degrees out. Range time with Second son, 15 year old granddaughter and 12 year old grandson. Had 15 year old working on her hand gun skills. 12 year old on RP rile.
Son and I shoot different weapons.
We will eat post SHTF. We must be ready to defend what is ours. Effective training is not wasting ammo.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Made up a big ol' pot of goulash the other day. Enough for 12 servings. Reheating one serving for lunch today, and the remaining 9 servings are now vac-sealed and in the freezer.


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> It was 52 degrees out. Range time with Second son, 15 year old granddaughter and 12 year old grandson. Had 15 year old working on her hand gun skills. 12 year old on RP rile.
> Son and I shoot different weapons.
> We will eat post SHTF. We must be ready to defend what is ours. Effective training is not wasting ammo.


Good to see others going with their kids, even better with the grandpa along for the shoot.

My father only had a lukewarm interest in guns, would take me to the club to shoot on Sunday while he sat in clubhouse and drank.

Was learning about gunsmithing around 12, friends grandfather was one from Sweden, had a private practice in his home, huge house.

Whole cellar was a gun shop, the good old days.


----------



## paulag1955

Working to improve my knitting skills. Or as my husband says, I'm knitting.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> What breeds are your dogs? Ours are German Shepherds. Our female is the same whether or not her brother is around or not. She would never do anything that might, even indirectly, acknowledge his existence. He, however, is almost literally the best dog in the world when she's not around. But then he pines for her.


Two German Shepard Belgian mix and two purebred Golden Retrievers.

The Germans are guard dogs and spend most time outside.

The Goldens spend their time getting kicked out of the bed and watching TV.


----------



## SOCOM42

bigwheel said:


> I been busy rolling up cigarettes. making healthy root beer and ginger ale to barter off for toilet paper and ammo


You may be planning a disaster expecting ammo and TP for ginger and butts.

Good luck to you on that one.

I quit smoking 33 years ago, cold turkey, have not had one since.

Today when I am near someone smoking I almost gag from it.

Father and both grandfathers died from throat and lung cancer.

Two uncles also from same causes, a bullet is quicker and a hell of a lot less painless.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Two German Shepard Belgian mix and two purebred Golden Retrievers.
> 
> The Germans are guard dogs and spend most time outside.
> 
> The Goldens spend their time getting kicked out of the bed and watching TV.


If we put our dogs outside, they just stand at the door waiting for one of us to come out with them.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> If we put our dogs outside, they just stand at the door waiting for one of us to come out with them.


Same here with the goldens, they do not want to be alone in or out.

The other two couldn't care less, they watch and at times grab some small game to eat.


----------



## AquaHull

I bought a $2 bottle of sea salt at Family Dollar. I was there for Cranberry Sauce


----------



## paulag1955

AquaHull said:


> I bought a $2 bottle of sea salt at Family Dollar. I was there for Cranberry Sauce


I'm stocked up on cranberry sauce, but I don't know why...it's been several years since I roasted a turkey for a holiday meal.


----------



## AquaHull

I have a Mrs Smith Apple Pie that I bought for Easter, a Festival Turkey Loaf I bought for Thanksgiving, some biscuits from who knows when.

The only problem is, that my 1.5 quart of French Vanilla Ice Cream I bought 2 days ago is almost gone.


----------



## Chiefster23

I hit Walmart this morning for a mini grocery run. The toilet paper and paper towel shelves were 100% full. Pallets of TP were even stacked in the aisle. Now the big shortage item seems to be Campbells low sodium chicken noodle soup. It’s been MIA for a month or more.


----------



## bigwheel

Kroger is out of canned cat food.


----------



## paraquack

Old people buying it instead of canned tuna? I hope not, but your read about people doing this because of cost.


----------



## stevekozak

paraquack said:


> Old people buying it instead of canned tuna? I hope not, but your read about people doing this because of cost.


There are a lot of people that did not adequately prepare for retirement and are dependent on small SSA checks to live. Cautionary tales.


----------



## Elvis

Replaced a broken firing pin in a rimfire rifle.
Had a older deadbolt lock sticking so I pulled it. Turns out it allows you to adjust the pins to match the key of your choice with 6 tiny allen bolts that can be adjusted to control the 6 pin heights but one allen bolt had backed out. I've never seen a lock cylinder like it. Repaired now.
Smoking some pig butt for supper.


----------



## paulag1955

People buying cat food for themselves is something you hear liberals talk about when there's a conservative president. I'm not a hundred percent convinced it's anything other than an urban legend.


----------



## stevekozak

paulag1955 said:


> People buying cat food for themselves is something you hear liberals talk about when there's a conservative president. I'm not a hundred percent convinced it's anything other than an urban legend.


I can 100% tell you that it happens. I have witnessed it in the past. I am not saying that BigWheel's Kroger's shortage has anything to do with it, but yes, old people sometimes buy cat food to survive.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

stevekozak said:


> I can 100% tell you that it happens. I have witnessed it in the past. I am not saying that BigWheel's Kroger's shortage has anything to do with it, but yes, old people sometimes buy cat food to survive.


Double confirmed. I've seen it with my own eyes. Only once, but that was once too many.


----------



## Annie

Old people eating cat food? That is so sad. Where are their children? Shame on them.

But rice and pasta _are_ cheaper, just sayin'.


----------



## AquaHull

I bought self rising flour to make the biscuits I posted about.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Old people eating cat food? That is so sad. Where are their children? Shame on them.
> 
> But rice and pasta _are_ cheaper, just sayin'.


Like I said...I don't believe it. Add some beans in there, it's still cheaper than cat food.


----------



## paulag1955

Still "just knitting." Mary Ingalls was blind and she could knit lace. Why am I finding it so difficult?


----------



## stevekozak

paulag1955 said:


> Still "just knitting." Mary Ingalls was blind and she could knit lace. Why am I finding it so difficult?


Not enough cat food in your diet. Better open up a can of Whiskers!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## paulag1955

stevekozak said:


> I can 100% tell you that it happens. I have witnessed it in the past. I am not saying that BigWheel's Kroger's shortage has anything to do with it, but yes, old people sometimes buy cat food to survive.


Then I hate to say it but they are stupid. Beans and rice would be a cheaper source of protein.


----------



## paulag1955

stevekozak said:


> Not enough cat food in your diet. Better open up a can of Whiskers!! :vs_laugh:


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:

THANK GOD.


----------



## MisterMills357

AquaHull said:


> I bought self rising flour to make the biscuits I posted about.


I bought some plain flour with a can of baking powder, and made some biscuits, they needed work though.
It was my first batch with plain flour.


----------



## MisterMills357

paulag1955 said:


> I'm stocked up on cranberry sauce, but I don't know why...it's been several years since I roasted a turkey for a holiday meal.


I got a Honeysuckle turkey breast and made that, I forgot to get cranberry sauce though.


----------



## AquaHull

I have a couple store bought biscuits on should put in the oven, it will be Grande buscuits


----------



## Prepared One

I added about 200 bucks worth of canned and dry goods yesterday. May get the dry goods into Mylar today. Time grows very short I am afraid.


----------



## SOCOM42

The back of one Cherokee is filled with dry goods from the other days shopping before Christmas.

It is below freezing here and it all is going into cold storage, this is not LT storage stuff but what will be consumed within a year or two.

Did take out the six pack of Ocean Spray cranberry sauce so it would not freeze.

Trying to avoid going out, the COVID is running rampant here, 

Both vaccines are being dispensed here in the big city, it is not going to help the outbreak seeing it takes a while for immunity to set in.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> I added about 200 bucks worth of canned and dry goods yesterday. May get the dry goods into Mylar today. Time grows very short I am afraid.


I can see where you would be concerned, I feel a similar concern.

My stores are based on what I make repairing guns, sometimes it is quite a bit.

The difficulty is trying to anticipate what to buy and store into the future.

I do little long term storage, concentrating on one to two years of needs today.

There is plenty of LT done, I may buy some more 100 pound propane tanks in the spring.

Don't want to handle them now with the snow.


----------



## Prepared One

SOCOM42 said:


> I can see where you would be concerned, I feel a similar concern.
> 
> My stores are based on what I make repairing guns, sometimes it is quite a bit.
> 
> The difficulty is trying to anticipate what to buy and store into the future.
> 
> I do little long term storage, concentrating on one to two years of needs today.
> 
> There is plenty of LT done, I may buy some more 100 pound propane tanks in the spring.
> 
> Don't want to handle them now with the snow.


I need to add few more of the larger Propane tanks myself. May take care of that this week while I am off.


----------



## MisterMills357

46rkl said:


> Prep of the week (sort of) has been a trial run of my preps. The wife is sick and in the hospital and I'm quarantined at home for ten days. Checking all systems that I can and making a list of improvements to make. Especially testing the food stores. I do have friends who will shop and deliver to my barn but this is a good chance to test the system. Hopefully I won't end up alone here for good.


No, you don't want to end up alone, it stinks: I will pray for you and your wife.


----------



## The Tourist

Speaking of canned goods, there must be a large section of forum-readers of all walks of like that seem to be concerned about *a major shift in society*. In my area, we have a very upscale gym of local citizens, most facing retirement or already in retirement.

Now, this could be as simple as new years is close to Christmas and people want to do something generous. I'm hearing that kind of chatter and wondering how to approach the calling. If you have had a successful run in your area, please print the details. It might stimulate us!

I will also offer a prayer for your wife. Stand firm!


----------



## 2020 Convert

Tested placement for my driveway blockers.


----------



## Trihonda

Tried out new food saver on packets of oatmeal.


----------



## Trihonda

Toying with the concept of storing mass uncooked oats in 5g pails/Mylar, which I will probably do (I already have the oatmeal to do this). But I also purchased a good number of instant flavored packs (thanks Costco), for $.20 per packet. I think this is a great price, and think these will be fantastic if the SHTF. Less energy to cook/prepare, and already flavored! I think for $.20 this is amazing... but the "best if used by" date is only a year out.. I decided to try out my new food saver, and as you can see above, I tried to make them a flat package, but this required 5-6 bags to seal up the entire 52 pack box from Costco, and a lot of work. I decided on trying a "brick" formation to get 27 packets in each bag. This worked out really well, only using two bags and taking up much less space after the fact. I am not sure how long my vacusealing the packets will extend the freshness of my oatmeal, but I will assume it likely adds a year to the effective dates. Anyone else use these oatmeal packets?


----------



## paraquack

My $600 check will go towards stored food. Might even do more about water.


----------



## paulag1955

My husband was able to pick up some 7.62x31 ammo for $.25 a round from a friend's son who is apparently selling off some of his firearms and ammo. For reasons I can't fathom.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

This is the most recent batch of 69 gr SMK 223.


----------



## Chiefster23

Since Tuesday and Wednesday may or may not turn out to be monumental, did a walmart run this morning to top up grocery stores. Tomorrow I will top up my furnace oil tank and top off all gasoline cans. Keeping my fingers crossed hoping for good things. But keeping stocked up just in case bad stuff happens.

My solar system batteries are 6 years old and getting tired. I’ve been holding off on spending the $ to replace them. This morning I decided to order replacements this coming week as I really don’t see anything good happening Wednesday regardless of who wins. Better to get new batteries now while they are available than wait and get caught without later.

Yesterday placed some critical optics in mylar and sealed steel cans as I view the coming few weeks as a perfect time for our enemies to pull some sneaky shit.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> My husband was able to pick up some 7.62x31 ammo for $.25 a round from a friend's son who is apparently selling off some of his firearms and ammo. For reasons I can't fathom.


Did you mean 7.62X39, 7.62X51 or 7.62X25???

Any ammo pickup is always good ammo, especially at that price in today's market!


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Did you mean 7.62X39, 7.62X51 or 7.62X25???
> 
> Any ammo pickup is always good ammo, especially at that price in today's market!


Oh, probably x39. I probably misheard him when he told me what it was. That's an AK round, right?


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Oh, probably x39. I probably misheard him when he told me what it was. That's an AK round, right?


Right!


----------



## PAPrepper

Bought some canned goods.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Ordered 500rds tula 30 carbine from CTD, .40 per round. Better than nothin. Checked probably a dozen sites, well you know the story.


----------



## SOCOM42

1skrewsloose said:


> Ordered 500rds Tula 30 carbine from CTD, .40 per round. Better than nothin. Checked probably a dozen sites, well you know the story.


Good move, the stuff will work. Better some than none.

All around here are my ammo cans marked with the type of ammo and "ALAMO ONLY" on the cans that need it.

That is to be used in a last ditch defense, that carbine ammo is amongst the cans.

Most of it is in 5.56, from places like Russia, east block and china, was too cheap to pass up 25 years ago.

Was put back then for "ALAMO".


----------



## Wedrownik

Ordered two different monoculars to test out


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

test-fired my 870 with new extractor and mag extension. worked like old/reliable always did! she is now loaded up with 00-B and perched next to the safe.


----------



## NorthernPost

I canned up 7 quarts of bear meat. Some with onions and mushrooms, some with Sweet Baby Rays.........Yummmm that freed up some room in the chest freezer.


----------



## 46rkl

Replaced the old sump pump and the battery backup pump with a new main pump and a Venturi driven backup pump. Don't have to worry about a battery problem anymore.


----------



## paraquack

A friend of mine invest in a venturi pump. Worked great until he realized he was on his own well!


----------



## SOCOM42

About 27 years ago I bought two CZ-52 pistols, came with holster, spare mag and a cleaning rod.

They were under $100.00 each brand new.

Got them in, looked at them, oiled and then put them into deep storage, never shot either of them.

I had forgotten all about them until last week when I worked on that Tokarev.

Well I did not quite remember where they were, took me until yesterday to find one of them.

Lo and behold there was a thousand rounds of Toke with it!

Now I may have given the second to my brother, will never know, he is gone.

I am going to rathole it again in the next few days.

The round is hot, used primarily in subguns, good backup for what is coming.

Here is a picture I pulled of the net of one just like it with the extras.









The most interesting about it is, it uses a roller bolt lock system like the H&K 91/93.


----------



## paulag1955

Worked on my sewing skills. I fitted a new t-shirt pattern; more of a men's style t-shirt than a fashion t-shirt. So it's more useful for things like gardening or hiking that the t-shirts I would normally wear, say, to the store. I wish my husband would let me fit a t-shirt for him. I could get so much better of a fit for him.


----------



## Michael_Js

Filled the car with gas.
Withdrew more $$ from the ATM.

Stacked and counted what was in the safe with the new $$ addition...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Nick

Picked up a bunch of medical/first aid supplies. Not like the first aid kits you buy at Walmart but more like a build your own EMT kit. For about $200 (including the bag) I have a much better trauma kit than the ones you can buy for $600-$800. By putting it together myself I don't have all the extra crap that you don't need also.


----------



## Chiefster23

Installed 700 amp-hrs of new batteries in my solar panel system. OUCH! $$$$


----------



## Smitty901

Put 900 more pounds of good beef in the freezer. Ordered some more 225 gr 338 bullets for reloading. Can't buy any 338 lapua 225gr not what I wanted but will do. i have plenty of 285 gr ready


----------



## Nick

Smitty901 said:


> Put 900 more pounds of good beef in the freezer


900 more pounds, what do you have a walk in freezer?


----------



## paulag1955

More sewing. Getting the pattern for the t-shirt just right.


----------



## IS11

Got 50 rounds of 50BMG


----------



## Smitty901

Nick said:


> 900 more pounds, what do you have a walk in freezer?


 We live out of town we have had few freezers fort a long time. This last butcher we had about 50% in hamburger 1 1/2 pound tubes it packs well.


----------



## Nick

Smitty901 said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 more pounds, what do you have a walk in freezer?
> 
> 
> 
> We live out of town we have had few freezers fort a long time. This last butcher we had about 50% in hamburger 1 1/2 pound tubes it packs well.
Click to expand...

I wish I had somewhere to put a couple more freezers.


----------



## Annie

Got the bunny screening for the garden. Now we just have to install it.


----------



## Annie

Nick said:


> I wish I had somewhere to put a couple more freezers.


You might want to consider canning some of it.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> Got the bunny screening for the garden. Now we just have to install it.


What are you using?


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> What are you using?


4' black vinyl coated wire mesh.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> 4' black vinyl coated wire mesh.


My neighbor has 2x4 inch openings and she still gets bunnies in her garden. I have quarter inch hardware cloth around the outside of my garden, and it's buried (although I'm not sure how deep) and it keeps out the snakes, all the bunnies, and most of the pack rats and mice. The bunnies in our area are mostly rather small.


----------



## Wedrownik

Picked up 3 brand new (as in never mounted just stored for 2 years) tires for the jeep. They will go perfectly with the 1 new (same scenario) that unpicked up couple months ago. Oh yeah... paid a c note per, nee at the shop they're 250 each 

Now I gotta find time to mount them.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

Annie said:


> You might want to consider canning some of it.


My prep of the day was learning to use my canner - got a whole bag of chicken done up and moved out of the freezer! 

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020 Convert

I went and looked at a friends new toy, a mobile solar generator system. 

Panels, inverters, 2 forklift batteries, 11k back up gen, on a 17 ft trailer, all bought at a bankruptcy auction. His 2 neighbors had bought one also. 

The banker says yes, I just want to make sure I can fit it to our situation


----------



## Annie

Mrs. Spork said:


> My prep of the day was learning to use my canner - got a whole bag of chicken done up and moved out of the freezer!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


Excellent!


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> My neighbor has 2x4 inch openings and she still gets bunnies in her garden. I have quarter inch hardware cloth around the outside of my garden, and it's buried (although I'm not sure how deep) and it keeps out the snakes, all the bunnies, and most of the pack rats and mice. The bunnies in our area are mostly rather small.


According to the Critter Fence Company, the stuff is highly effective. That's all they do at this company: keeping critters out and pets/livestock in. Are they right with regard to my property? Time will tell.


----------



## paulag1955

Mrs. Spork said:


> My prep of the day was learning to use my canner - got a whole bag of chicken done up and moved out of the freezer!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


I found that canning meat was scary the first time, then I wanted to can all the meats.


----------



## paulag1955

Fitting a jean-style jacket. All these fitted patterns will be a godsend if the stores ever empty of clothes.


----------



## Mrs. Spork

paulag1955 said:


> I found that caning meat was scary the first time, then I wanted to can all the meats.


Yup... We've had the canner for years now and I've been too chicken () to use it. Got a farming cousin that was willing to walk me thru the first batch... A jillion more to go!

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> According to the Critter Fence Company, the stuff is highly effective. That's all they do at this company: keeping critters out and pets/livestock in. Are they right with regard to my property? Time will tell.


I'm sure it will work for you.


----------



## Nick

Annie said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had somewhere to put a couple more freezers.
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to consider canning some of it.
Click to expand...

I never got into canning, at least not yet. Definitely something that's good to know how to do and have the items needed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Three projects crossed off my (seemingly endless) list of dumb shit I gotta do.

First, I programmed my RadiGo and all my HTs identical. Not difficult, just time-consuming. Second, I made sure I had the same files for all the radios on both my desktop and my laptop. 

Task two: Make sure both machines can program all the radios. I found out I hadn't updated the driver for the programming cord to the mobile radio on the laptop. So I just let the computer search the innernets for it and install it. It took a while to determine which COM port the cable was plugged in to, but once I found out it was 3 for the HTs and 4 for the mobile, I put a sticker on the bottom of the laptop with said information.

On to job 3: My dehydrator / vac-seal station. It's on a sink base cabinet set in the corner of the breakfast nook. While topside is all set up, the innards of the cabinet itself was a mess. Crap I no longer needed or even knew was in there. Like my 2003 tax returns. So that got all cleaned out, crap tossed, some stuff being donated to local charity, and all the rolls of vacseal bags, mylar bags, plastic sammich bags etc went into plastic Dollar-Store shoe boxes. My impulse sealers also got moved off the counter as well.

It's lunchtime now!


----------



## PAPrepper

Organized my reloading bench a little.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared for the 12-18 inches of snow coming with associated high winds.

Moved in an extra 100 pounder of propane just in case for the genset.

Turned both Jeeps around facing direction of travel, both tanks are full and GHB'S are in them.

Fired up one chainsaw, made sure it was ready in case of need.

I also brought in some food goods from the second refrigerator, 

that I might make over the next 2 or three days of the storm, avoiding having to go out in the storm for them.

I work from two refrigerators and two deep freezers, one each is in the house and the others in the shop.


----------



## PAPrepper

Sounds like we are neighbors! Yeah, we are stocked up, just making sure to turn the cars around/put in garage.


----------



## NMPRN

...sort of prepping related

My wife discovered a leak under a sink in a rarely used guest bathroom this morning. It wiped out (pun intended) a large family pack of TP. It was just our everyday TP, not the TP we have stored in our preps. It motivated me to check on all the items we have stored in out of the way places to make sure they're okay and aren't stored in a place where a leaky pipe or a roof leak could damage them. We keep a lot of paper goods in the attic, I'm going to put it all in garbage bags just in case.


----------



## Elvis

Updating the water pipes under the house. Today I ran new PEX hot water lines so water hot water showers and kitchen sink are faster to get hot. In a few days I'll dive back in and clean up some of the cold water lines so that water doesn't zig zag around nearly so much since the water now comes in from a newer well from the opposite end of the house with old valves that want to leak that used to feed the chicken coops which no longer exist, horse barn, little barn, and shop. I will still maintain the ability to pull water from the old well.

40 years of additions, water heater in a different location, water now comes in from the N side of the house when before it came in the S side and made the plumbing under the house a mess with long waits for hot water and a lot of zig zag PVC, CPCV, Copper, Iron pipes along with older valves that want to leak,,, just a mess.


----------



## Prepared One

I have been adding to my food storage. Dry goods and especially canned goods. I don't like what I am seeing and want plenty of food. I wish I could say I have been adding ammo, but we all know what that's like. I am comfortable with my ammo storage. I think food supply and the supply chain in general may be the bigger issue in the coming months.


----------



## Nick

I stocked up heavy on canned foods yesterday, especially canned meats. It was the first time in the last year that the store was fully stocked and I could get more than one or two cans of stuff. Must have been the freezing cold weather followed by the Nor'easter that kept people out of the stores.


----------



## Elvis

Started out with cutting 3 heads of Cabbage to make sauerkraut. The last batch wasn't very good in my opinion (my wife likes it) so I left the onions out this time but added 2oz of vinegar and a bit more Caraway. We'll see how it comes out in a month.

Superbowl tomorrow so I made 2 quarts of salsa, Canned most of it and this batch really came out yummy so we're all set for tomorrow. I rarely watch sports and generally avoid the NFL since Colin Kirkpatrick with them "taking a knee" but I do try to catch the superbowl.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

finally getting around to making our strawberry jam (about a dozen pints), ordered a 5 gallon distiller, still buying every canning lid in sight. Got a new Purple mattress.


----------



## Chipper

Finished reloading 500 rounds of 10mm Auto. Now onto 410.


----------



## StratMaster

Today? Gloated over the fact that I don't have to worry about ammo shortages.


----------



## jimLE

I finally made a great and big step on My winter prep's. I searched a few propane heaters in a few stores. their sold out. then I had me a wait a minute moment. I ordered one on line. it'll be here this week, if the weather permits. next step will be propane bottles.


----------



## Megamom134

I have been looking at them also, with this cold we would be in really bad shape if everything went down.


----------



## jimLE

I sure could use right now. with these rolling black outs. is proving to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Chipper

Sure love my wood stove.


----------



## The Tourist

I found an odd knife in my local purchases. It's a nice little folder, but with a very cheap, plastic handle. The oddball part is that the blade is made from premium VG-10 alloy, even carries a stamp. The ricasso shows the name of "A.G. Russell," a guy who beleaguered his fishing buddies with constant chatter about the knives he was thinking of making. After I finished the polishing, I checked the edge. Just with a little touch of polish, it sliced better than a Number 10 scalpel. Only in America!


----------



## Annie

Just a boring old inventory of my #10 cans of tomato sauce, lol. Checked the best by dates. Then I added a few more things of thises and thats to the pantry.


----------



## SOCOM42

StratMaster said:


> Today? Gloated over the fact that I don't have to worry about ammo shortages.


Me to!

I am also happy for my backup propane heating system, used it from last Friday morning until yesterday afternoon.

Oil burner lost a blower motor, new one came in yesterday noon time.

The next in line for backup heat are my Kerosun heaters then the wood stove.


----------



## dwight55

My major prep for today . . . went into the kitchen and got Mom's old recipe out for lemon meringue pie.

It's in the oven now.

While the crust was baking . . . thought about emailing everyone a piece . . . but don't have all your addresses . . . didn't want anyone to feel left out . . . so I guess I'll just have to eat it myself.

My son does not like it . . . wife is take it or leave it . . . daughter in law is allergic to some of the ingredients . . . so it's just me . . . the quad . . . coffee . . . and pie.

Glad I prepped and got the quad.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Back Pack Hack

dwight55 said:


> My major prep for today . . . went into the kitchen and got Mom's old recipe out for lemon meringue pie.
> 
> It's in the oven now.
> 
> While the crust was baking . . . thought about emailing everyone a piece . . . but don't have all your addresses . . . didn't want anyone to feel left out . . . so I guess I'll just have to eat it myself.
> 
> .......


That's OK... just post a photo of it here. You know.... for drooling purposes.


----------



## jeffh

Down in the gun room last night inventorying magazines to make sure I felt comfortable with my supply. 

I'm good, but I might buy some more anyway. :vs_laugh:

I'm not a fan of 30 round AR mags so I won't buy any more, but 20 round mags are on the list.


----------



## jeffh

jeffh said:


> Down in the gun room last night inventorying magazines to make sure I felt comfortable with my supply.
> 
> I'm good, but I might buy some more anyway. :vs_laugh:
> 
> I'm not a fan of 30 round AR mags so I won't buy any more, but 20 round mags are on the list.


After I typed this post, I got to thinking that I really shouldn't delay buying magazines much longer so I went to Brownells.com and bought 4 more 20 round mags. They have their own brand aluminum 20 and 30 round mags at a good price and they are in stock.


----------



## stevekozak

jeffh said:


> After I typed this post, I got to thinking that I really shouldn't delay buying magazines much longer so I went to Brownells.com and bought 4 more 20 round mags. They have their own brand aluminum 20 and 30 round mags at a good price and they are in stock.


Those are good mags. I used a lot of them over the years.


----------



## jeffh

stevekozak said:


> Those are good mags. I used a lot of them over the years.


Yep, I've got quite a few of them. They've never let me down. Brownell mags and P-mags are all I own.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Doing some laundry this morning, and the dryer started screaming at me. I shut it off, turned off the power, and grabbed the hand tools. The drum slipped off a loosened roller. Got it all put back together, and when testing it, I was reminded of an annoying rattle I've been hearing for years. Always sounded like something like a key or coin loose in the drum, but I could never find anything. So while I had it disassembled, I started to track it down. I found the culprit inside one of the three 'fins' that are attached to the inside of the drum used to tumble the clothes.

Here's what it looks like after spending who-knows-how-many years rattling around inside that hollow fin.


----------



## SOCOM42

That is a federal crime to deface money.

You are now obligated to hand over 100K in cash to slo joe and beg forgiveness.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> That is a federal crime to deface money.
> 
> You are now obligated to hand over 100K in cash to slo joe and beg forgiveness.


Sorry, but the legal maximum is $100.

And there's no attempt to defraud anyone, so even that is a moot point.


----------



## dwight55

Back Pack Hack said:


> That's OK... just post a photo of it here. You know.... for drooling purposes.


Drool to your little ol heart's content

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stevekozak

dwight55 said:


> Drool to your little ol heart's content
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


That do look tasty!!!


----------



## PAPrepper

8lbs powder, yiipee.


----------



## StratMaster

SOCOM42 said:


> Me to!
> 
> I am also happy for my backup propane heating system, used it from last Friday morning until yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Oil burner lost a blower motor, new one came in yesterday noon time.
> 
> The next in line for backup heat are my Kerosun heaters then the wood stove.


Yes, propane is my energy choice for the emergency storage stash.


----------



## SOCOM42

StratMaster said:


> Yes, propane is my energy choice for the emergency storage stash.


When the weather gets better, say May, I am adding another 2, hundred pounders to the inventory.

I keep it at that size so I can take and get them filled myself. No NTSB bullshit.


----------



## Nick

Added some more #10 cans of butter powder and cheese to my food storage. I also found some nice, decent sized, stackable, airtight totes for a good price. Picked up 10 of them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

dwight55 said:


> Drool to your little ol heart's content
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


OK. Now you owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## Chiefster23

SOCOM42 said:


> When the weather gets better, say May, I am adding another 2, hundred pounders to the inventory.
> 
> I keep it at that size so I can take and get them filled myself. No NTSB bullshit.


I store some propane in 25, 40, and 100 pound bottles. My kitchen stove uses a 100 pound bottle serviced by a local propane guy. I'm seriously considering ditching the auto-fill propane guy. Yes it is convenient,but very expensive compared to taking my own bottles in to be refilled at local propane refill merchants. Since I'm pushing 70, I can't really handle 100 pound bottles anymore. I'm thinking of converting my stove supply over to 40 pounders which I can easily handle and transport myself and saving myself around 50% in propane costs.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> I store some propane in 25, 40, and 100 pound bottles. My kitchen stove uses a 100 pound bottle serviced by a local propane guy. I'm seriously considering ditching the auto-fill propane guy. Yes it is convenient,but very expensive compared to taking my own bottles in to be refilled at local propane refill merchants. Since I'm pushing 70, I can't really handle 100 pound bottles anymore. I'm thinking of converting my stove supply over to 40 pounders which I can easily handle and transport myself and saving myself around 50% in propane costs.


Well I will be 80 in three days, still to stubborn to stop working.

I got rid of the propane company 28 years ago, I use to heat my shop with it, had a 1,000 gallon tank next to the shop.

They tried to pull some BS on delivery, cut them out end of season, went to oil for the shop also.

The company later complained that I was not using enough gas for my kitchen and jacked up the price for delivery,

told them to stick the increase, they tried to remove the tanks,

told them to leave right then and there or I was going to arrest both for criminal trespass.

I let them come and get them after they were empty.

Kitchen uses the 100 pounders, they are my own,

I load them into the back of either Cherokee and take them to the local dealer when empty.

The guy at the dealer puts the tank back in the Jeep for me, I just unload it and roll it into its place.

You could use the 40 pounders,

all you have to do is change the copper pigtails, or drop the regulator down to the tank level, fittings are the same.

I have 10, 20 pounders also stored, no forties, use those for assorted things.


----------



## Chiefster23

Maybe my propane is so expensive cause I don’t use very much. We don’t cook often so I use only about one cylinder full per year. My propane tank is visible from the road, so I’m thinking I should build some type of enclosure to shield the 40 pounder from view. A 40 would be a very tempting target for a thief.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Chiefster23 said:


> Maybe my propane is so expensive cause I don't use very much. We don't cook often so I use only about one cylinder full per year. My propane tank is visible from the road, so I'm thinking I should build some type of enclosure to shield the 40 pounder from view. A 40 would be a very tempting target for a thief.


A 40-lb would be easy to relocate.


----------



## jeffh

SOCOM42 said:


> I have 10, 20 pounders also stored, no forties, use those for assorted things.


How do you deal with the tank expiration date and/or having them recertified? Do they not care about that where you live? They make sure to remind me every time I have a tank that is about to expire.

We heat and cook with ng, but I still keep a bunch of propane on hand for outdoor cooking and the camper.


----------



## SOCOM42

jeffh said:


> How do you deal with the tank expiration date and/or having them recertified? Do they not care about that where you live? They make sure to remind me every time I have a tank that is about to expire.
> 
> We heat and cook with ng, but I still keep a bunch of propane on hand for outdoor cooking and the camper.


The local dealer I use looks the other way on the 20 pounders, IF they look in good condition, all mine look like new.

Plus I know the guy, have for 30+ years, he gets two 20 pounders a week all winter to fill and 6 hundred pounders a year.

Many of the 20 pounders I have have never been used and are out of date, they look like new, does not matter, they are for SHTF use.

The ones I do use get replaced if needed to, none are out in the open except the four 100 pounders hooked up to the house.

I send the 100 pounders for hydrostatic testing along with the industrial gas tanks when needed, there are always some going each year.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a new toy this afternoon. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Juliet

Nice! ☝


----------



## 1skrewsloose

How cool is that!! Remote control. @BPH


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> Picked up a new toy this afternoon. :vs_rocking_banana:
> 
> View attachment 111631


How does it pickup the time where you are, I see it is on 10MC.

Does it cover from 500KC to 30MC with the PLL, continuous?

It does it have SSB, much needed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

SOCOM42 said:


> How does it pickup the time where you are, I see it is on 10MC.
> 
> Does it cover from 500KC to 30MC with the PLL, continuous?
> 
> It does it have SSB, much needed.


It picked up 10mHz really well when I got it home this afternoon. Right now, I can't even make it out. None of the WWVs are coming in ATM. I can, however, pick up CHU @ 3330 from Canada fairly well. It does far better on USB.

But right now, I'm just using the on-board antenna. I'll be working on a 'proper' antenna system outside as soon as this azzhat weather shapes up.

Manufacturer specs:
LW: 100 - 519 kHz (tuning step 1 kHz or 9 kHz)
MW (selectable setting): 
522 - 1620 kHz (band step 9 kHz for Asia / Africa / Europe)
520 - 1710 kHz (band step 10 kHz for Americas) 
SW: 1711 - 29999 kHz (tuning step 1 kHz or 5 kHz)

Here is the website for it.

So far, I've done two ATS scans. Of course, there's a lot of Brother Stair. But I did manage to pick out _Radio Quillabamba_ out of Peru a couple hours ago.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show haul : Three 50rd boxes of .44-40 and an AR-15 mag.


----------



## LetsGo

I am going to have to get in on this one...bought a new fuel valve to get my 4-Wheeler back up and going - not sure that is prepping, this early in the game for me, it kinda feels like it. And I bought a bag of Shot today, and ordered a new holster. Is any of that prepping?


----------



## SOCOM42

LetsGo said:


> I am going to have to get in on this one...bought a new fuel valve to get my 4-Wheeler back up and going - not sure that is prepping, this early in the game for me, it kinda feels like it. And I bought a bag of Shot today, and ordered a new holster. Is any of that prepping?


Yes, all of it.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Megamom134

my prep find of the day. I was at our local brewery and was looking at his gallon size jars for pickles. What do you do with them when they are empty I ask? Well turns out he used to toss them, not now. I brought home some and washed them up for storing rice, flour etc. I use my hand pump to seal the lids and oxygen packets. And they are free. So I asked a couple of other places and now will be able to get a good supply. It was hard to get the really big glass canning jars. Don't be afraid to ask, you might get lucky is my motto.


----------



## LetsGo

Megamom134 said:


> my prep find of the day. I was at our local brewery and was looking at his gallon size jars for pickles. What do you do with them when they are empty I ask? Well turns out he used to toss them, not now. I brought home some and washed them up for storing rice, flour etc. I use my hand pump to seal the lids and oxygen packets. And they are free. So I asked a couple of other places and now will be able to get a good supply. It was hard to get the really big glass canning jars. Don't be afraid to ask, you might get lucky is my motto.


good call.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Megamom134 said:


> my prep find of the day. I was at our local brewery and was looking at his gallon size jars for pickles. What do you do with them when they are empty I ask? Well turns out he used to toss them, not now. I brought home some and washed them up for storing rice, flour etc. I use my hand pump to seal the lids and oxygen packets. And they are free. So I asked a couple of other places and now will be able to get a good supply. It was hard to get the really big glass canning jars. Don't be afraid to ask, you might get lucky is my motto.


Breweries, bakeries, bars, inns, wineries, pubs, restaurants..... ask 'em all.


----------



## Megamom134

I get my food grade buckets from our local bakery and I get some things in trade from our local breweries in exchange for my homemade mustards which have quite a few fans. I also do well on hot pesto sauce. All under the table but I have scored a ton of mason jars that way. I also am going to be making more wine for when SHTF and it is easy to make and not too expensive to make. I try to score things for free which fit in my budget really good. Practicing my bartering skills. I am going to pull out my sewing machine and try and take it for a old one that doesn't need power, I am better at those old ones anyway.


----------



## Annie

Megamom134 said:


> I get my food grade buckets from our local bakery and I get some things in trade from our local breweries in exchange for my homemade mustards which have quite a few fans. I also do well on hot pesto sauce. All under the table but I have scored a ton of mason jars that way. I also am going to be making more wine for when SHTF and it is easy to make and not too expensive to make. I try to score things for free which fit in my budget really good. Practicing my bartering skills. I am going to pull out my sewing machine and try and take it for a old one that doesn't need power, I am better at those old ones anyway.


Homemade wine making and treadle experience, Megamom? That's Awesome. I'd love it if you'd start threads in those subjects here sometime--when you have the time. I'm sure others would like hearing about those things, too.

ETA: I sew. I've got an old treadle, but I use electric machines.

I've always wanted to learn to make wine.


----------



## LetsGo

Nothing today, not one dang thing. Thought about it but didn't really go anywhere to get anything. I was thinking about melting and making some more 1-Lb. lead bricks. I got a goodly amount of them, not sure what I am going to do with them though - any good ideas?


----------



## Chiefster23

I have a step daughter, 40+ years old, with liberal tendencies. But she has a good head on her shoulders and is open to well presented new ideas. Maybe two years ago I suggested she consider a grid free method of supplying some emergency heat into her house. I thought a Mr. Buddy propane heater would suit her well. The idea fell by the wayside and nothing was ever purchased. Tonight I messaged her with the idea again in light of what just happened in Texas. One heater, one hose, and at least two 20 pound propane tanks. She immediately replied back and is immediately jumping on the idea with 3 tanks instead of two. Yes! One in the win column! Maybe we are getting a new prepping convert.


----------



## inceptor

We had to go out and buy another controller for the PS4. I think the one that went missing was abducted by aliens. Does that count>


----------



## Swrock

Wife ordered a big set of shelves for the extra room to store prepper supplies. Put it together for her today.


----------



## Michael_Js

Got our 2020 taxes done. Got some of our own money back. Also got the latest $1200 government rebate that we never got 

Also started consolidating funds together with the new financial account. And,  found out I have to retire at 67 instead of 65 in order to have enough $$ to live on. Oh well...

Screw em!
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## paraquack

Most of what you see on the table used to be mine. Lost my A$$.


----------



## LetsGo

paraquack said:


> Most of what you see on the table used to be mine. Lost my A$$.
> View attachment 111739


That is genius, absolutely genius!


----------



## LetsGo

sugar and flower and ammo...yes ammo!


----------



## PAPrepper

Got some 12GA again, woo-hoo!


----------



## LetsGo

not-a darn thing today.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ontario Firewood Resource said:


> Here's info on drying firewood:


I smell spam.


----------



## acidMia

Ordered a little lantern and some 12 hour candles for it. This one is a single candle. There is also a triple candle version, so if I like this I might pick that up too.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> I smell spam.


Check the stove. I did look at one of his video's and nothing other than interesting info. I'll check the other soon.


----------



## 2020 Convert

As long as it’s bacon flavored Spam, everyone loves bacon.


----------



## inceptor

Back Pack Hack said:


> I smell spam.


Turns out you may be right. Thanks.



2020 Convert said:


> As long as it’s bacon flavored Spam, everyone loves bacon.


I love bacon but lord I hate spam.


----------



## Nick

LetsGo said:


> not-a darn thing today.


Not trying to be an ass, but on days that you didn't do anything you probably don't need to post. Just saying.......


----------



## jeffh

Just making plans today. I have to get my breaker panels reconfigured so I can put an interlock on and get the house wired for a generator.

Having just moved-in in Aug, there is a never ending list of things to get done. The generator will be done this spring to add piece of mind.


----------



## bigwheel

i rolled up some barter cigarettes. Toronto Gal said those ranked up near Vodka and toilet paper as hot trade items when the USSR collapsed last time,








Collapse of the Soviet Union


On December 25, 1991, the Soviet flag flew over the Kremlin in Moscow for the last time. Representatives from Soviet republics (Ukraine, Georgia, Belarus,




www.history.com


----------



## LetsGo

Nick said:


> Not trying to be an ass, but on days that you didn't do anything you probably don't need to post. Just saying.......


point taken, wasn't intended to say that it is not important, more of disappointment in myself. But I can see where it could be taken wrong.


----------



## inceptor

LetsGo said:


> point taken, wasn't intended to say that it is not important, more of disappointment in myself. But I can see where it could be taken wrong.


I wouldn't worry about it. Frankly I laughed when I read that. That would be me on a whole lot of days.


----------



## Weldman

I put this sign up I had custom made so as they are reading it and looking around I am getting into position


----------



## Back Pack Hack

In anticipation of maintaining my BOB/GHBs, I've started collecting copies of all my documents for my Grab-n-Go binder. I've also purchased replacement dehydrated meals for all three.

I do this every March.


----------



## Nick

Back Pack Hack said:


> In anticipation of maintaining my BOB/GHBs, I've started collecting copies of all my documents for my Grab-n-Go binder. I've also purchased replacement dehydrated meals for all three.
> 
> I do this every March.



That's something I never thought of for my BOB, documents.


----------



## Nick

LetsGo said:


> point taken, wasn't intended to say that it is not important, more of disappointment in myself. But I can see where it could be taken wrong.


I wasn't trying to be a jerk. I laughed too when you said it the first time.


----------



## 2020 Convert

Weldman said:


> I put this sign up I had custom made so as they are reading it and looking around I am getting into position
> View attachment 112663


I need a few of those, quite a few as a matter of fact!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Weldman said:


> I put this sign up I had custom made so as they are reading it and looking around I am getting into position
> View attachment 112663



"Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law".

You shoot someone, and that sign _will_ be used against you in a court of law. If not criminally by the DA, civilly by the victims' family's attorney


----------



## Weldman

Back Pack Hack said:


> "Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law".
> 
> You shoot someone, and that sign _will_ be used against you in a court of law. If not criminally by the DA, civilly by the victims' family's attorney


With Castle Doctrine law here won't be so easy. One, why was John Doe there, the road of 3 miles long is clearly marked private at the entrance and it's a dead end road 50 miles from any city, two, why did John Doe attempt to jump the fence line of this said property of all properties on said 3 miles of private road.
Don't plan on squeezing the trigger unless I see a firearm and that's going to be warning shot, after if they keep advancing forward that I can't say what will happen next except I gave a warning.
I know everyone that lives here and they know me.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Weldman said:


> With Castle Doctrine law here won't be so easy. One, why was John Doe there, the road of 3 miles long is clearly marked private at the entrance and it's a dead end road 50 miles from any city, two, why did John Doe attempt to jump the fence line of this said property of all properties on said 3 miles of private road.
> Don't plan on squeezing the trigger unless I see a firearm and that's going to be warning shot, after if they keep advancing forward that I can't say what will happen next except I gave a warning.
> I know everyone that lives here and they know me.


PROVING something may not be easy. SUING you is.


----------



## jeffh

Weldman said:


> With Castle Doctrine law here won't be so easy. One, why was John Doe there, the road of 3 miles long is clearly marked private at the entrance and it's a dead end road 50 miles from any city, two, why did John Doe attempt to jump the fence line of this said property of all properties on said 3 miles of private road.
> Don't plan on squeezing the trigger unless I see a firearm and that's going to be warning shot, after if they keep advancing forward that I can't say what will happen next except I gave a warning.
> I know everyone that lives here and they know me.


I don';t know what State you live in, but Castle Doctrines generally only protect you inside your home, not on your property. Even Stand your Ground laws don't work at scoped rifle distances. I'm not at attorney, but I don't think you would win if you shot someone who jumped your fence.


----------



## Weldman

jeffh said:


> I don';t know what State you live in, but Castle Doctrines generally only protect you inside your home, not on your property. Even Stand your Ground laws don't work at scoped rifle distances. I'm not at attorney, but I don't think you would win if you shot someone who jumped your fence.


The State of Montana does have a Castle Law and a "Stand Your Ground" clause variation. 
*45-3-101. Definitions.*
(1) "Force likely to cause death or serious bodily harm" within the meaning of this chapter includes but is not limited to:
(a) the firing of a firearm in the direction of a person, even though no purpose exists to kill or inflict serious bodily harm; and
(b) the firing of a firearm at a vehicle in which a person is riding.
(2) "Forcible felony" means any felony which involves the use or threat of physical force or violence against any individual.
45-3-102. Use of force in defense of person. A person is justified in the use of force or threat to use force against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that the conduct is necessary for self-defense or the defense of another against the other person's imminent use of unlawful force. However, the person is justified in the use of force likely to cause death or serious bodily harm only if the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent imminent death or serious bodily harm to the person or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.
*45-3-103. Use of force in defense of occupied structure.*
(1) A person is justified in the use of force or threat to use force against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that the use of force is necessary to prevent or terminate the other person's unlawful entry into or attack upon an occupied structure.
(2) A person justified in the use of force pursuant to subsection (1) is justified in the use of force likely to cause death or serious bodily harm only if:
(a) the entry is made or attempted and the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent an assault upon the person or another then in the occupied structure; or
(b) the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent the commission of a forcible felony in the occupied structure.
*45-3-104. Use of force in defense of other property.*
A person is justified in the use of force or threat to use force against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that the conduct is necessary to prevent or terminate the other person's trespass on or other tortious or criminal interference with either real property, other than an occupied structure, or personal property lawfully in the person's possession or in the possession of another who is a member of the person's immediate family or household or of a person whose property the person has a legal duty to protect. However, the person is justified in the use of force likely to cause death or serious bodily harm only if the person reasonably believes that the force is necessary to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.
With this being a private dead end road and you don't belong here even on this road cause you don't live back here it only leads to one thing either A you are a hunter which would be obvious and can read the sign or B you don't belong here. City, county and such public service officials will be in clearly marked vehicles. Unlike most civilians and some law enforcement I do know when to squeeze the trigger, not like it's going to be free range shooting folks here. I don't need a scope to hit targets at those ranges, in fact I have hit targets further than that no problem and there is no scopes on my firearms.
Had someone break into a camper or two here and I am giving them notice that extent I am wiling to go to protect the place and marking to hunters that someone lives back there don't shoot in our direction.


----------



## acidMia

Got all my updated documents put together to make copies/scans to update the binders/USBs. This was long over due 😅


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the pharmacy on the way home from work today and stocked up on my maintenance medication. I'm good until the end of 2022 now.


----------



## Nick

Took my "get home bag" out of my truck and went through it. Took out some stuff that I didn't really need in there and added a few things. Swapped out some of the food (even though it's fine I like to rotate it once a year) and just kind of tidied everything up.

Just curious if anyone knows if lithium will hold up as well as regular batteries when stored in a vehicle year round?

I have a spotlight under the seat in my truck with 2 D batteries that I completely forgot about. Between this vehicle and my last it has been stored year round in a vehicle for 6 years without being used and it still seems to work perfectly fine.

Now that a lot of my stuff uses lithium batteries I'm curious if they hold up as well to the temperature changes.


----------



## Weldman

Added another tree to the concealment line, hope this one takes it's a first time to transplant a 20 ft tall tree. Couldn't let it go to waste of where I dug it up at.


----------



## Weldman

Nick said:


> Took my "get home bag" out of my truck and went through it. Took out some stuff that I didn't really need in there and added a few things. Swapped out some of the food (even though it's fine I like to rotate it once a year) and just kind of tidied everything up.
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows if lithium will hold up as well as regular batteries when stored in a vehicle year round?
> 
> I have a spotlight under the seat in my truck with 2 D batteries that I completely forgot about. Between this vehicle and my last it has been stored year round in a vehicle for 6 years without being used and it still seems to work perfectly fine.
> 
> Now that a lot of my stuff uses lithium batteries I'm curious if they hold up as well to the temperature changes.


Yeah they have less discharge rate than regular lead acid or nickel battery. They don't like being charged below 32 degrees Fahrenheit it will damage them.


----------



## Megamom134

This last few days since I have been laid up with surgery I spent money, bought a solar charger, some food grade hydrogen peroxide for making my own asthma med, got all of Samuel Thayer's books on foraging wild edibles since I think his are the best and made wild lettuce pain med. Today I am finally going to make the long term bars. Just didn't get around to it before surgery. Also picking up some honey for some coffee mead I am making next week.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Magic Red White and Blue Truck left a package on my deck.... a brand-spankin' new Samsung Galaxy Tab Active2 tablet. I already have one I keep with my BOB as a 'Prepper Tablet'. I wanted a second one to replace my 6-year old knock-around everyday tablet as it's starting to act buggy with apps crashing and slowing down.

I'll duplicate my Prepper Tablet onto this one, as well as toss in a few more apps and it will become my EDC tablet.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Wonderful Midnight Blue truck just dropped off 2 boxes.










Bought a can of each to try them. This is only part of what I ordered... the rest should arrive shortly.


----------



## Weldman

Back Pack Hack said:


> The Wonderful Midnight Blue truck just dropped off 2 boxes.
> 
> View attachment 112673
> 
> 
> Bought a can of each to try them. This is only part of what I ordered... the rest should arrive shortly.


I tried one from Wally World and will say besides high in sodiums they taste like schit! Oh I forgot to mention the Chicken Fettucine one gives heartburn from hell, don't know if the others do since it's the only one I tried and letting the wife slowly eat it. up, never again. Rather eat MRE's!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Weldman said:


> I tried one from Wally World and will say besides high in sodiums they taste like schit! Oh I forgot to mention the Chicken Fettucine one gives heartburn from hell, don't know if the others do since it's the only one I tried and letting the wife slowly eat it. up, never again. Rather eat MRE's!


I tried one of those $25 72-hour kits as well, and I agree they mostly taste terrible. But these are not the same items. If they aren't to my liking, I know others who would be thrilled to take 'em off my hands.


----------



## bigwheel

Weldman said:


> I put this sign up I had custom made so as they are reading it and looking around I am getting into position
> View attachment 112663


Good job.That should scare off most potential alleged perps, Jehovahs Witnesses and Mormon soul winners etc. most likely.


----------



## Nick

Back Pack Hack said:


> I tried one of those $25 72-hour kits as well, and I agree they mostly taste terrible. But these are not the same items. If they aren't to my liking, I know others who would be thrilled to take 'em off my hands.


I get my butter and cheese powder from them. Those are both better than ones I have tried from other places. Never tried any of their other stuff though.


----------



## PAPrepper

Seems I have been slacking lately but I did order some toilet paper today lol!


----------



## ItsJustMe

I ordered two more shelving units to store stuff and to get more organized. Seems I have to do this kind of thing every few months as stocks stack up.


----------



## bigwheel

I added a new big Omaha Steaks thick ice chest to my Storage facilities. Rolled up a couple more packs of my barter David Niven style cigarettes. Got two half gallons of my barter healthy Ginger Ale capped up and working along with the 3 barter root beers. Been rummaging through old bags of dried herbs to see if they were still efficacious. They was ok.


----------



## Chipper

Loaded a bunch of 410 shells. Used 444 Marlin brass instead of 410 hulls. That rifle brass should last forever with numerous reloads as a 410. What ammo shortage??


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Today was both a building and organization / cleaning project. I built a set of shelves to increase my pantry storage space. Got them installed and then cleaned out the 'regular' kitchen pantry and got it all organized.











Found my retirement fund as well. Looks like it's from the 60s. I'll start the bidding on ebay for $1,000,000,000.00


----------



## 2020 Convert

I went container shopping.

This will bring my capacity to 
non potable 550 gallons
Horse water 1375 g (10 summer days worth)
Personal water 5k g
Got my extra Gen cord to cut off the end and wire direct to well pump if needed.
Next step to build my incinerator (that will look like a smoker)


----------



## 2guns

Getting a few cartridges arranged in the new man cave.


----------



## Chiefster23

Scored 1000 CCI small rifle magnum primers for $44.


----------



## Chiefster23

Installed a Streamlite racker on my home defense 12 gage. I’m taking uncle joe’s advice. I don’t need no stinking handgun to defend my bedroom. Just a 12 gage, 00 buck, and a light that will burn your eyeballs out of your head!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Range Day!

6 of us got together with about 16 toys and sent about 1k freedom seeds through paper.










My Win1873 in use.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Tuesday, assembled two new shelving units for food storage. Yesterday and this morning, reorganized all of the food items. Now, everything is in the kitchen or laundry room instead of in various closets, etc, and I can see it all. Did a rough estimate and looks like I have enough for over 500 main meals (dinner). This estimate includes only canned meats and veggies, beans, fruits, and spaghetti fixin's. Doesn't count dry goods (flour, cornmeal, pancake mix, rice, dried beans, boxed mac'n'cheese, and everything else that isn't in a can/jar).

Also, am printing out recipes for things like flour tortillas and breads.

Next is to replace a hollow core door with a solid one, including non-removable hinges.


----------



## 2020 Convert

Welded some rebar together for a fire pit pot stand. It wasn’t pretty, but they held up to a hammer test. A new skill will come with practice.


----------



## inceptor

2020 Convert said:


> Welded some rebar together for a fire pit pot stand. It wasn’t pretty, but they held up to a hammer test. A new skill will come with practice.


That's a good skill to have.


----------



## Megamom134

My prep today. I have wanted a Berkley water filter but just can't swing the cost. Then I ran across this post and this is more in my budget plus I have buckets already, 3 gallon but free. I just have to buy the filter and spigots. What do you think? Home Made Berkey Water Filter by Daire


----------



## jeffh

2020 Convert said:


> Welded some rebar together for a fire pit pot stand. It wasn’t pretty, but they held up to a hammer test. A new skill will come with practice.


That didn't have anything to do with your skill. Rebar is a high carbon steel and isn't very weldable. There is a special grade of rebar (A706) that is used in applications where it needs to be welded. It should be a testament to your skill that you were able to get them welded at all.


----------



## 2020 Convert

jeffh said:


> That didn't have anything to do with your skill. Rebar is a high carbon steel and isn't very weldable. There is a special grade of rebar (A706) that is used in applications where it needs to be welded. It should be a testament to your skill that you were able to get them welded at all.


Since rebar is cheap, I thought it would be a good learning project. New toy, new skill.


----------



## inceptor

Megamom134 said:


> My prep today. I have wanted a Berkley water filter but just can't swing the cost. Then I ran across this post and this is more in my budget plus I have buckets already, 3 gallon but free. I just have to buy the filter and spigots. What do you think? Home Made Berkey Water Filter by Daire


Go for it. You're still using the most important part, the black filters. The only real difference here, well 2 actually, is that you aren't using Berkey's tank plus you have the added benefit of a higher capacity.


----------



## ItsJustMe

So this week I reorganized all my food stuffs, filling up the two new shelving units. Realized I have enough food for a long time and it may be time to stop buying.

Today, I went into the local grocer and they had their canned veggies on sale, half price. Groan! So, I bought more and now I think I may need to get another shelving unit. How do you know when to quit? I think I may have become a monster with this, lol.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

ItsJustMe said:


> ........ How do you know when to quit?.........


I'd say when St. Peter starts looking you up in that big book would be a pretty good sign it's time to quit.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd say when St. Peter starts looking you up in that big book would be a pretty good sign it's time to quit.


LOL! St. Peter will have an interesting read.


----------



## Nick

Megamom134 said:


> My prep today. I have wanted a Berkley water filter but just can't swing the cost. Then I ran across this post and this is more in my budget plus I have buckets already, 3 gallon but free. I just have to buy the filter and spigots. What do you think? Home Made Berkey Water Filter by Daire


When you buy a Berkey most of the $ your spending is for the container when the only parts that are actually filtering the water are.......well the filters.

I have bought all the stuff to put together my own Berkey as well. I had everything besides the filters laying around so cost was minimal. 

I haven't actually bothered putting it together yet and I won't until I actually needed it. My well water is great drinking water so no need to filter it at this time.


----------



## 46rkl

Not exactly a prep but its important to spend some time on an enjoyable project for fun. Made a burnt wood American flag and I’m very happy with how it came out. The star field was tough for me. Tried a dremel tool, tried chiseling them but didn’t care for the result so I finally bought that part and it looks beautiful!


----------



## LetsGo

found me some .40


----------



## Swrock

Bought a 3500 watt predator inverter to run my travel trailer.
Keep the boat tank ropped off and I have 75 gallons of non ethanol gas I can siphon out to use for the inverter.


----------



## jeffh

Reorganized food stores, added labels to several of the plastic bins. 


Also spent some money. With the wife's approval, I bought a 12000 watt generator, and some wiring accessories. I'll be working on the transfer switch and wiring over the next month or so ( lot of other projects taking up my time.) This was probably my single biggest Prep purchase.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

For what is probably the third time in the past 4 years I've owned my war wagon (work truck), I drove it home last week in the dark. I was surprised how dismal the existing headlamps were. If they weren't factory, they were the cheapest replacements on the face of the planet. Even KNOWING the roads and streets, I felt very uncomfortable.

So I rectified that today; dropped half a c-note at the local auto store and upgraded the lights. Went for a spin out in the country after sunset and determined this is probably the best fifty bucks I'll spend this year.


----------



## Nick

Not really a prep but I finally put a tonneau cover on my truck. It is waterproof so it would allow me to sleep in the back of my truck without getting wet if it rains. It also gives me a whole lot more needed dry storage for my bugout and get home gear. So I guess it is a prep kinda.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Busy day today. Gun show this morning. Wanted to buy a toy or two but no one had what I was looking for. So I settled for a couple surprise purchases. First, I managed to spy a box of the .308 my Savage Scout like to eat, so I adopted it and brought it home.










Box of 20, $25. Not bad for 'these days". Actually, that price today is a _steal_!

Next unplanned purchase, a vendor was selling medical supplies and kits. I had been researching the goodies necessary to make a decent gunshot FAK. These folks had one ready-built.










Not everything I figured I'd need, but certainly a running start.











After leaving, we headed across the street for sammiches for lunch. When we parted ways for the day, I made a phone call to a person I had contacted earlier this week about a Craigslist ad he had.... an unused Aquamira barrel, pump, filter and bung wrench kit.










$40 cash. Not a bad price for all I get, specially since it's unused.










Not a bad haul for a nice spring day. The barrel almost doubles my water storage capacity, half of which now is capable of storing _potable_ water.


----------



## Nick

Picked up 200 rounds of 12 gauge 2 3/4 - 7 1/2 shot for $40. Didn't really need it but for the price I wasn't going to turn it down.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been considering researching a way to utilize my EDC tablet as a second monitor for my laptop. I'm spoiled rotten at my desktop with two huge monitors, and I'm always finding myself looking for another monitor when using the laptop. So today I snooped around the innerwebs and made it happen.










I can either use wifi or a USB cable. All I need to do is make sure either is working, then click on the icon on my tablet. In about 20 seconds, the laptop and tablet do a handshake and I have a bit more real estate to work with.


----------



## bsemler

I put100 lbs beans and 50 lbs of rice in mylar bags looking into getting bulk powdered eggs


----------



## Megamom134

Today I am taking a on-line class in botany. More in my quest to learn foraging and medicinal herbs.


----------



## PAPrepper

Watching fishing videos. Yes, that is a prep lol!


----------



## 2020 Convert

Finished the last 2 of 5 wine barrel rain catchments. Functional and decorative


----------



## Chiefster23

Getting all my seed starting equipment squared away and ready to go. Also got a trailer load of coal to top up my bin at this year’s prices. I’m sure coal will be more expensive next year.


----------



## danaben

Found a bargain for ice melter. Stocked up an extra 100 lbs. Now ready for next winter or the snowpocalipse, whichever comes first.


----------



## NMPRN

It's a minor addition to my preps but at least it's an addition...
All of my food tubs and buckets that contain canned goods already have a full-sized can opener in them but it never hurts to have extra stuff just in case.

I picked up 20 small can openers the other day (10x P-38's and 10x P-51's). I sealed them (one of each size) in little bags, I'll put one in each tub (if your preps have a lot of canned goods, it's good to have lots of can openers  )










The wife's getting a little arthritis so I cut a little notch in all our vacuum sealed bags (like they do with potato chip bags)


----------



## Nick

NMPRN said:


> It's a minor addition to my preps but at least it's an addition...
> All of my food tubs and buckets that contain canned goods already have a full-sized can opener in them but it never hurts to have extra stuff just in case.
> 
> I picked up 20 small can openers the other day (10x P-38's and 10x P-51's). I sealed them (one of each size) in little bags, I'll put one in each tub (if your preps have a lot of canned goods, it's good to have lots of can openers  )
> 
> View attachment 112818
> 
> 
> The wife's getting a little arthritis so I cut a little notch in all our vacuum sealed bags (like they do with potato chip bags)
> View attachment 112819



I did pretty much the exact same thing except all 20 of mine a P-51's.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got the Grab-n-Go binder in the BOB updated. Copies of birth certificate, DL, CCW, vehicle titles, house deed, insurance certificates and health card, professional licensing, printouts of my phone's contacts, as well as computer logins.


----------



## Denton

My prep of the day? What? I added a few cans of beans? Bought and filled up more fuel cans? Watching my fruit trees bloom? Getting ready to start this year's veggies (not a prep).

Taking a few boxes of ammo to a friend at work. I have plenty and he needs some. That, my friends, is prepping.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

As this is disaster awareness month I have reviewed the lists that both FEMA, Mayo Clinic and Red Cross recommend and compared them to my current stock and picked what I was lacking.
First round of purchases included a very nice Solar/Crank Radio which include am/fm and noaa bands. It can also serve as emergency flashlight (do not recommend making it your primary light) and a means of recharging cellphones. Midlandâ„¢ Compact Emergency Crank Radio | Academy, a whistle, and sheet plastic/duct tape. I also increased my long term food stores. Second round of purchases which where made today where of a medical nature. I picked up some pain killers (tylenol/ibuprofen), band aids, gauze, athletic tape, tweezers, and sheer scissors.
The bulk of what I purchased is stuff I don't use on a daily bases so taking inventory and checking vs a list was the only way for me to see what I lacked. Other stuff I do use more often but not quiet on a daily basis so I wanted to have more on hand.

Oh, I forgot to meantion that I got a portable propane camp stove as well. I haven't gotten one yet but I plan to get one of the adapters that allow it to be connected to a full size tank instead of the 1 bound mini ones.




__





Plan Ahead for Disasters | Ready.gov







www.ready.gov












Make a First Aid Kit


A well-stocked first aid kit is a handy thing to have. First aid kits come in many shapes and sizes. You can purchase one from the Red Cross Store or your local American Red Cross chapter.




www.redcross.org












First-aid kits: Stock supplies that can save lives


First-aid kits — How to assemble first-aid kits for your home and car.




www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Chiefster23

I started building a new 4’ x 4’ raised bed for zucchini yesterday with plans to finish today. But it’s pouring rain so this project is postponed until tomorrow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Happy Brown Truck took a trip down my street and left me a package.


----------



## Megamom134

Yesterday I went shopping with my stimulus check and got a bunch of food to add to my long term storage, put up a bunch of dried pasta, got some organic whole powdered milk and some can's of meat and today I am slicing up 5 pounds of apples and some strawberries to dehydrate. Tomorrow I am going to make some instant oatmeal packages using the fruit I dry today if it is done. I am also going to buy some more canning jars. I am going to sell some of my mustard at a upcoming bock fest so need to get some going again. Will make a hot mustard, a herb mustard and a maple syrup mustard. They always sell well.


----------



## Nick

Sealed up another 70 lbs of white rice, about 30 lbs of beans, and some other random things to add to the lts today. Also picked up some new mags for a couple of my handguns that were lacking "standard" capacity mags.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Still on the hunt for water storage. Found on ad on the local craigslist for food-grade 55gal barrels. So our MAG made a group buy.










I took 2 for myself. That sets me up very nicely for potable water storage. The other 10 will end up in other member's hands soon.


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Still on the hunt for water storage. Found on ad on the local craigslist for food-grade 55gal barrels. So our MAG made a group buy.
> 
> I took 2 for myself. That sets me up very nicely for potable water storage. The other 10 will end up in other member's hands soon.


Sweet! What category did you find the barrels under? Materials? 

Hubs just fixed up my fire ring for the season. I'm looking forward to some campfire cooking fun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Sweet! What category did you find the barrels under?......


I just searched for 'water barrel'.


----------



## Annie

Back Pack Hack said:


> I just searched for 'water barrel'.


Son of a gun. I just came up with about 7 hits here in North Jersey. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Spork

14 more quarts... I certainly can can can!









Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Annie said:


> Son of a gun. I just came up with about 7 hits here in North Jersey. Good to know, thanks!


If there's several CL pages in your area, try searching here:





__





SearchTempest: Search all of Facebook Marketplace, craigslist & more


Search by state, driving distance, or just search all of Facebook Marketplace*, craigslist*, eBay and more. The most trusted classifieds search engine. *Not affiliated with Facebook or craigslist.




www.searchtempest.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Being an electrician, I've long been wanting an oscilloscope. If, for nothing else, checking whether a circuit has a true sine wave. Today, I finally received them in the mail.











And when I said, "they", I mean I ordered_ two_ of them. One for work, and one for the faraday cage. Not a high-$ Fluke 199, but enough resolution for my purposes. $60 each.


----------



## dwight55

I bought a bag of tootsie rolls and two bags of black licorice jelly beans.

Gosh I'm good to myself.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Real Old Man

We seem to be having a shortage of wet catfood. Ordered a two month's supply of her majesty's favorite. Ought to be here thursday


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Steppin' up my SWL game with a pair of quality headphones. Nothing fancy such as bluetooth or wifi, on-board controls or noise cancellation. Just over-the-ear, two removable straight cords, packable and comfortable.










No, they're not Wal-Mart junk. Picked 'em up at the local music store for a c-note.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Received the 55 gal potable water storage barrel with spigot yesterday. Looks every bit as good as shown and reviewed. I was going to order two of them but they aren't cheap and where to place them? Anyway, that gives me 120+/- gals of stored water, enough for 3-4 months. Want to have enough for a year.

Should receive mylar bags and O2 absorbers tomorrow. Will repackage some food stores (flour, rice, etc) later this week.

About once a week, I have a SHTF meal, as a test. Black beans and rice with jalapenos and grated cheese the other night and YUM! So yesterday, I bought another case of canned black beans and one of green beans (on sale), 5 more #s of rice, 4 more #s of baking soda, more salt, and a few more items for stores. Wanted more of the canned ground beef but they were out of it.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Real Old Man said:


> We seem to be having a shortage of wet catfood. Ordered a two month's supply of her majesty's favorite. Ought to be here thursday


A family member who has a kitty has been having problems finding her favorite, also. Saw some in Walmart a few weeks ago and snagged a couple of cases of it for him. Salmon pate dinner. Why only that one is short is beyond us.

I have also noticed that ink cartridges for my printer are hard to find. Ordered one (1) from Walmart online the other day, tried to get two but they limited purchase to just one. None in the store for weeks. What is the deal with that? Stuck on some ship in a harbor?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Happy Brown Truck dropped off a box this morning. Inside, a pair of Radioddity RD-371 whips for a couple of my HTs. I ordered them to try 'em out since they have the same specs as the Nagoya NA320/A. But for half the price.










Other than being about an inch shorter, they seem to perform the same as the Nagoya.


----------



## Annie

We have the first three vegetable beds tilled. Next we will fertilize those to get the soil up to speed. Lettuces will be the first thing in the ground.


----------



## Megamom134

Chopped up 5 pounds of assorted bell peppers and put them in the dehydrator, worked at getting my planters ready.


----------



## Elvis

Modified an upright 6 cu/ft freezer into a long term storage area to act like a root cellar using an InkBird tempature controller and filling the bottom drawer with water and 2 huge sponges floating in it to increase humidity. Took a week using 3 thermometers and 2 humidly meters to get things set just right but it's now holding a even 34 degrees with 84% humidity.

The goal is to be able to store mostly root vegetables like onions, potatoes, beets, and garlic from our garden for 4-7 months. Cabbage should last over 3 months. While a bit small the cooler can easily long term store 125 lbs of food while easily being powered with the solar system.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got the last of my 55-gal water barrels cleaned out and sanitized. Last one is drying out in the tub. Others are ready for storage.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Back Pack Hack said:


> Got the last of my 55-gal water barrels cleaned out and sanitized. Last one is drying out in the tub. Others are ready for storage.


What was in the barrels ? Where did you find them ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ranger710Tango said:


> What was in the barrels ? Where did you find them ?


Two had root beer syrup in them, the third has never been used. Craigslist.


----------



## Megamom134

Back Pack Hack said:


> Two had root beer syrup in them, the third has never been used. Craigslist.


 I have been checking craigslist for weeks, closest ones are 100 miles away. I will get lucky one of these days.


----------



## Megamom134

Bought these for our supplies. Yes I know they will take a little water but will come in real handy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Megamom134 said:


> I have been checking craigslist for weeks, closest ones are 100 miles away. I will get lucky one of these days.


Try local wineries. Or soda bottling plants.


----------



## theprincipal

Went to the shooting range this AM and put about 100 rounds on target.


----------



## Megamom134

My prep for the day is just putting my mustards in jars and enjoying the day. Spent yesterday organizing my spare room into another pantry and storage room. My husband is going to put a lock on it. Today is a enjoy the weather day.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another day, another delivery. Larger battery packs for 4 of my HTs.










I'll keep the smaller ones on the two HTs I have in the BOB.


----------



## Megamom134

Today I have the fun job of chopping up 5 pounds of onion and dehydrating them since I am getting low. I bought more food for storing so will be putting up some more rice, pasta and finally making my oatmeal packages. We went from 70+ degrees to in the 20's today so no outdoor work today. Darn weather. 

I am looking for a good can opener for my kitchen. Can't find one that doesn't suck and I am not good using my husbands tiny one, any suggestions, not electric. I also got a new granite mortar and pestle I will spend the next few day seasoning. My last one last about 30 years so this should be the last one I ever have to buy.


----------



## jimLE

I bought a hand operated can opener at walmart a while back. on account the electric one is wearing out. even then, mainly the parts that attaches to the can's. I made a great buy that day. and yes I do plan on buying at least one or two more.















*












*


----------



## Michael_Js

For a can opener, we use the ones that cut on the outside, as opposed to the inner lid like * jimLE's *above. It leaves no sharp edges...They don't last forever, and we recently replaced one from about 6 years ago...they're not that expensive - maybe $12 at a local grocery store...

Like this (We like this brand also for many items): OXO Good Grips Soft-Handled Can Opener

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Megamom134

jimLE said:


> I bought a hand operated can opener at walmart a while back. on account the electric one is wearing out. even then, mainly the parts that attaches to the can's. I made a great buy that day. and yes I do plan on buying at least one or two more.
> 
> View attachment 113351
> View attachment 113352
> *
> View attachment 113351
> View attachment 113352
> *


That looks like the one I just bought but it doesn't work at all, are you suppose to adjust something? It is like the gear and blade are not meeting where they should. You can tell I am putting off getting my onions chopped and in the dehydrator by how often I keep popping back in here. Sigh, they won't chop themselves so better get busy.


----------



## jimLE

procrastinating are we? lol. I didn't adjust anything. and I just got them out and had a look. nothing to adjust on the one I have. I've used them I don't know how many times that I've used them.with no issues what so ever.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been doing a long-term run test using an Anker A1272H11 PowerCore 20000 (20,000mAh) battery pack to drive the Grundig 750. After 48 hours, the battery pack is down only about 25%.










At this rate, the battery should last 7-8 days.



Also, the Happy USPS truck stopped by this morning and dropped off 3 April Fools Jokes.










Four USB charge cords for the four high-capacity batteries I just recieved for my Baofeng UV-5Rs, two AC adapters specifically for the Grundig 750, and a box of 500 tablet towels.


----------



## Megamom134

The onions are finally in the dehydrator, what a smell. I also got some canning supplies since I need to conquer my fear and learn hot to can. Finished up the last of my mustards to get ready to sell, the horseradish knocks your socks off. Cleaned house and made more snipping off my basil plants to start more and planted the ones that had rooted. So far off of the 3 original plants I have 15 with 5 more starts in water waiting to root. Cleaned my gun because I didn't last time I shot it, right before my surgery so that is my excuse. Not a very productive day prepping wise but productive anyway.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

I watched the guys put some lights up in my shop and decided where I’m mounting my vise and reloading equipment.


----------



## Denton

Ranger710Tango said:


> I watched the guys put some lights up in my shop and decided where I’m mounting my vise and reloading equipment.
> View attachment 113376


Where to put your reloading equipment?
Man, you need that much Viagra? You must be seeing Navy Blue!


----------



## 2020 Convert

Ranger710Tango said:


> I watched the guys put some lights up in my shop and decided where I’m mounting my vise and reloading equipment.
> View attachment 113376


Overlighted. Got a Quarter of the lights in my barn. And more directly focused LED over work areas.

Even have motion detector LED when you walk in from both sides.

You may need to find a better planner.

And I like lighting things up like a Christmas Tree


----------



## Nick

Ranger710Tango said:


> I watched the guys put some lights up in my shop and decided where I’m mounting my vise and reloading equipment.
> View attachment 113376



Not sure where you plan on setting up for reloading by looking at this picture? Looks like indoor storage units.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

2020 Convert said:


> Overlighted. Got a Quarter of the lights in my barn. And more directly focused LED over work areas.
> 
> Even have motion detector LED when you walk in from both sides.
> 
> You may need to find a better planner.
> 
> And I like lighting things up like a Christmas Tree


The lights over the work bench are LED and are on a dimmer. The lights on the ceiling are for general lighting and are too bright

I usually only turn half of them on.

They had just finished installing the lights over the bench and had just turned that breaker back on.

Ill be moving things in once my ankle heals up. 👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Nick said:


> Not sure where you plan on setting up for reloading by looking at this picture? Looks like indoor storage units.


Right here Nick. I put a red arrow and circled the bench for you.

It’s very similar to an indoor storage Unit.

Except I added a bench with a sink and some custom lighting above it. Installed an high pressure air outlet. I put slotboards on the wall and had the concrete stained.

I’ll probably remove the fluorescent lighting as it was there when it was constructed.

I have an apartment upstairs above the shop that you see, I plan on installing some spiral stairs to access the shop from the apartment. But that’ll be later......might not even do it. My wife wants an elevator.


----------



## Chiefster23

Ranger. You have a beautiful shop. I’m jealous.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Chiefster23 said:


> Ranger. You have a beautiful shop. I’m jealous.


Thank you, I appreciate the compliment. I’ve worked hard on it.

I would’ve installed the lights but my ankles jacked. I shouldn’t be climbing right now.

I love DIY projects. The tools are so expensive though. I can usually just hire it out cheaper but I like manual labor.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Here is the view from the front of the shop. The pond is stocked with large mouth bass. They’re only about a pound right now. Pretty bass, they’re beautiful.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

I’m digging in my closet trying to find my reloading press. I bought it off an ad from GunDeals.com. I think Bass Pro was running a special on the entire RCBS rockchucker package deal. 

I’ve never even used it. I use to reload back in the early 90’s when I would gamble with people at the range shooting targets or with friends in dirt pits. I made my ammo as to be accurate with my gun.

Anyway, then I threw it away on a Saturday when I was cleaning out my garage. I had went through a divorce and threw all kinds of good shit away. I was depressed about my life. Dark days bro, maybe some of you have been there.

So then by chance the Gander Mountain closed its doors. They had a closing sale. I bought a lot of die sets and new brass. 

I’d like to load up some 6.5 creedmoor.


----------



## Nick

Ranger710Tango said:


> Right here Nick. I put a red arrow and circled the bench for you.
> 
> It’s very similar to an indoor storage Unit.
> 
> Except I added a bench with a sink and some custom lighting above it. Installed an high pressure air outlet. I put slotboards on the wall and had the concrete stained.
> 
> I’ll probably remove the fluorescent lighting as it was there when it was constructed.
> 
> I have an apartment upstairs above the shop that you see, I plan on installing some spiral stairs to access the shop from the apartment. But that’ll be later......might not even do it. My wife wants an elevator.
> View attachment 113381



I honestly wasn't being sarcastic. It's an awesome space. I personally would've gave myself a little more workbench area. But your shop needs may differ from how mine is set up.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Nick said:


> I honestly wasn't being sarcastic. It's an awesome space. I personally would've gave myself a little more workbench area. But your shop needs may differ from how mine is set up.


That’s just a small portion, There are more workbenches. This one is the “ clean “ one where I work on special projects.

Here is the outside. The apartment is upstairs with a little balcony, the shop is downstairs. So room is not an issue.


----------



## 2020 Convert

Ranger710Tango said:


> The lights over the work bench are LED and are on a dimmer. The lights on the ceiling are for general lighting and are too bright
> 
> I usually only turn half of them on.
> 
> They had just finished installing the lights over the bench and had just turned that breaker back on.
> 
> Ill be moving things in once my ankle heals up. 👍


I don’t have to turn any of mine. only turn on/off when I need them

I count 14 lights plus 3 dim ones over your work bench In your pic.

In my 36 x 48 barn, I put 2 motion detector 4ft LED at the front and back entrances. Replaced 6 fluorescents with LED 4 ft‘ers. 2 LED 4 ft over my workbench, 1 in barn office, one in tack area, 1 in a big stall that I converted to inclement 4 dog kennels. 5 areas, 2 on a switch, 2 on a pull chain, 1 automatic. I am doing 1728 sq ft with less lights

Thats why I say a better designer. My barn lights up like Christmas tree. 14 lights + 3 for how many square ft. To me it looks like a poorly designed 24x24, so 576 Sq ft. So how big is it?

11 LED for $20 a piece, so $ 220 for mine. I shopped smart and that is what I paid for those lights. The fluorescents just didn’t work. Ok your ankle is hurt, so double to install, did you get them done for $640?

I am editing after seeing the pic posted after I started this post 

How many SQft? your first pic looked like a garage I had.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

2020 Convert said:


> I don’t have to turn any of mine. only turn on/off when I need them
> 
> I count 14 lights plus 3 dim ones over your work bench In your pic.
> 
> In my 36 x 48 barn, I put 2 motion detector 4ft LED at the front and back entrances. Replaced 6 fluorescents with LED 4 ft‘ers. 2 LED 4 ft over my workbench, 1 in barn office, one in tack area, 1 in a big stall that I converted to inclement 4 dog kennels. 5 areas, 2 on a switch, 2 on a pull chain, 1 automatic. I am doing 1728 sq ft with less lights
> 
> Thats why I say a better designer. My barn lights up like Christmas tree. 14 lights + 3 for how many square ft. To me it looks like a poorly designed 24x24, so 576 Sq ft. So how big is it?
> 
> 11 LED for $20 a piece, so $ 220 for mine. I shopped smart and that is what I paid for those lights. The fluorescents just didn’t work. Ok your ankle is hurt, so double to install, did you get them done for $640?
> 
> I am editing after seeing the pic posted after I started this post
> 
> How many SQft? your first pic looked like a garage I had.


I have no idea how many lights are in the shop but there are three over my bench that I just had installed. 


The entire building is around 7,000sq ft
The shop is pretty big though. I’ve had 5/6 cars in there before. Around 1200sq ft. 

I originally used the room for research and designing appurtenances for the aerospace industry. That project was completed several years ago and was an amazing success. 

Now I’m using the space for personal use and I turned the office into an apartment. 

Its been a lot of fun.


Yeah my ankle is injured so so paid some electricians to install the 3 lights. I think I paid them a few hundred dollars to come out. I’m not really sure, I didn’t ask a price and I didn’t really look at the invoice. I can check though if you want to know ?


----------



## 2020 Convert

Ranger710Tango said:


> I have no idea how many lights are in the shop but there are three over my bench that I just had installed.
> 
> 
> The entire building is around 7,000sq ft
> The shop is pretty big though. I’ve had 5/6 cars in there before. Around 1200sq ft.
> 
> I originally used the room for research and designing appurtenances for the aerospace industry. That project was completed several years ago and was an amazing success.
> 
> Now I’m using the space for personal use and I turned the office into an apartment.
> 
> Its been a lot of fun.


I can believe that with the second pic.

The first pic was definitely was I was attacking. Way overboard with lighting with lighting for the space and not good lighting over the workspace, I still stand by that.

i looked at a former winery once for a new house in the mountains, and the second pic reeked that place. Amazing that the Chinese were ordered to sell there property in US in 2016 and I could of bought it for 200k less than they bought it for.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

2020 Convert said:


> I can believe that with the second pic.
> 
> The first pic was definitely was I was attacking. Way overboard with lighting with lighting for the space and not good lighting over the workspace, I still stand by that.
> 
> i looked at a former winery once for a new house in the mountains, and the second pic reeked that place. Amazing that the Chinese were ordered to sell there property in US in 2016 and I could of bought it for 200k less than they bought it for.


We needed the lighting at the time it was installed. The lighting over the workbench is absolutely great. I appreciate you looking at the pics, thanks ! 👍


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started the install of a ham radio in my war wagon. Installed the transceiver last night.....











.... and the antenna this afternoon.










Tomorrow will be tuning the antenna to the 2m band and I'll be all set.


----------



## Megamom134

Today I planted, felt so good to bring my indoor plants out and give them their permanent home and get my hands dirty. I had quite a bit of compost tea so gave them all a boost since they show some signs of shock from the indoor outdoor move. I got another 5 pounds of onions since doing the first batch was so fun and have them in the dehydrator and planted my sweet potatoes. I do container planting so if the weather decides to go south again I can move them in the greenhouse. Now I have the ole guy smoking a pork loin and am making sweet potatoes and beets and sipping on a tip the cow stout. It is 80 degrees and I am a happy ole lady.


----------



## Michael_Js

We added more fertilizers to all the raised garden beds. Also added more organic soil to 2 of the raised beds. Also cut more wood from some of the many fallen trees we have on the property from this past winter. Stacking it for winter 2022...

No planting outside here yet...too early. Keeping the car filled with gas and the regular ATM withdrawal to keep on hand.

More communication with my daughter who is dealing with covid  Lots of bad throat pains, slight fever, not sleeping, aches...No worse than yesterday and she started on the course of vitamins I suggested. Prayers going strong for her...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Megamom134

Michael_Js said:


> We added more fertilizers to all the raised garden beds. Also added more organic soil to 2 of the raised beds. Also cut more wood from some of the many fallen trees we have on the property from this past winter. Stacking it for winter 2022...
> 
> No planting outside here yet...too early. Keeping the car filled with gas and the regular ATM withdrawal to keep on hand.
> 
> More communication with my daughter who is dealing with covid  Lots of bad throat pains, slight fever, not sleeping, aches...No worse than yesterday and she started on the course of vitamins I suggested. Prayers going strong for her...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


 Hope your daughter feels better soon.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wrapped up my test of running my Grundig 750 off my Anker battery bank. It ran the radio for 115 hours and 42 minutes.


----------



## stevekozak

2020 Convert said:


> I can believe that with the second pic.
> 
> *The first pic was definitely was I was attacking*. Way overboard with lighting with lighting for the space and not good lighting over the workspace, I still stand by that.
> 
> i looked at a former winery once for a new house in the mountains, and the second pic reeked that place. Amazing that the Chinese were ordered to sell there property in US in 2016 and I could of bought it for 200k less than they bought it for.


Why were you "attacking" anything? What fornicating business is it of yours how he has his shop set up? Who the hell are you to tell anyone anything? Did someone elect you Mayor of Shoptown? How about you STFU and go fetch your shine-box, boy!


----------



## jeffh

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m digging in my closet trying to find my reloading press. I bought it off an ad from GunDeals.com. I think Bass Pro was running a special on the entire RCBS rockchucker package deal.
> 
> I’ve never even used it. I use to reload back in the early 90’s when I would gamble with people at the range shooting targets or with friends in dirt pits. I made my ammo as to be accurate with my gun.
> 
> Anyway, then I threw it away on a Saturday when I was cleaning out my garage. I had went through a divorce and threw all kinds of good shit away. I was depressed about my life. Dark days bro, maybe some of you have been there.
> 
> So then by chance the Gander Mountain closed its doors. They had a closing sale. I bought a lot of die sets and new brass.
> 
> I’d like to load up some 6.5 creedmoor.


I can't wait to get my reloading stuff out of storage. We've been in the new house for 6 months now and seems like I'm nowhere close to getting set up. Maybe in the fall or winter I'll get around to it. 

On the flip side, I haven't been shooting lately so the thousands of rounds I have are still loaded.


----------



## Annie

We've got the Brussel sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower and four different kinds of lettuces in the ground. Plus we've added a new mint garden. Usually we keep mint in pots, but this season we've put it in an area where it can really take off.

The critter fencing is up all throughout the yard. 

We've also planted some berry bushes. 


We've got the rain barrels set up...

Next we've got to get some beds ready for tomatoes, that's my favorite. But they won't go in the ground until after Mother's Day here.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Annie said:


> We've got the Brussel sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower and four different kinds of lettuces in the ground. Plus we've added a new mint garden. Usually we keep mint in pots, but this season we've put it in an area where it can really take off.
> 
> The critter fencing is up all throughout the yard.
> 
> We've also planted some berry bushes.
> 
> 
> We've got the rain barrels set up...
> 
> Next we've got to get some beds ready for tomatoes, that's my favorite. But they won't go in the ground until after Mother's Day here.


What type mint do you have ? 

I planted chocolate mint this year. This one in a 5 gal bucket. 

I just went out and took this pic especially for you !!! Good luck with your garden this year 👍


----------



## Annie

Ranger710Tango said:


> What type mint do you have ?
> 
> I planted chocolate mint this year. This one in a 5 gal bucket.
> 
> I just went out and took this pic especially for you !!! Good luck with your garden this year 👍


Nice! We have strawberry, chocolate, pineapple, black peppermint, sweet lemon, gosh I think that's all. lol, We like mint in our iced tea. ETA: also spearmint.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another day, another package. Folding antennae for the two HTs in my BOB.


----------



## Megamom134

Harvested the first of my catnip. Rained all night so it is pretty muddy and wet around here so did the dreaded housework.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Created a custom-sized 'cheat sheet' book for the RadiGo.












Chock full o' info.












Fashioned a custom-fit binder from a 99¢ OfficeMax report cover.












Slides right in. Hidden, yet handy.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

What happens if an EMP or solar flare hits ?

Your stuff protected ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ranger710Tango said:


> What happens if an EMP or solar flare hits ?
> 
> Your stuff protected ?


It's rather difficult to protect a radio that's connected to antenna on the roof.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's rather difficult to protect a radio that's connected to antenna on the roof.


So it can be done but it’s difficult. How much does it cost ? Military grade stuff ?

Here’s one for a vehicle. You might could adapt it to your purpose.








EMP & Lightning Protection for Vehicles (DC-12V-W)


Our team specializes in EMP shielding for your home, vehicle and business from the impacts of lightning, solar flares and electromagnetic pulses. Our revolutionary defense technology offers your electronics & equipment lightning protection & emp shielding from the impact of potential overheating.




www.empshield.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ranger710Tango said:


> So it can be done but it’s difficult. How much does it cost ? Military grade stuff ?


I doubt I have more than $4-5k _total_ in _all _my comms. I don't have the finances to harden everything. I keep _some_ stuff in a faraday cage. Besides, contrary to popular belief, EMPs aren't _guaranteed _to take everything out.


----------



## SOCOM42

All my antennas have inline RF lightening arrestors,
they are located outside the shelter and on the feed through.
When not in use all are grounded with an RF switch.
The arrestors are connected to a good ground system.
The ground rods are driven 3 feet into the water table.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

And you store the radios in faraday cages?


----------



## Weldman

How about for the main electronics keep a spare that is protected and disconnected as such so if a "EMP" hits you are fine.


----------



## Weldman

My prep of the day, more like going to take few days but this is a start. 
Welded on couple mobile home axles so to be able move it into position up a 20% grade hill and drop it in a hole without renting or buying new equipment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OK, what is it, and what's it for?


----------



## Weldman

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, what is it, and what's it for?


Was a water storage tank for fracking 400 bbl 12' x 20' 3/16" steel except the bottom is 1/4" thick. It's for a root cellar/storage for extra supplies. Going to put it 4' worth of dirt/rock on top of it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Weldman said:


> Was a water storage tank for fracking 400 bbl 12' x 20' 3/16" steel except the bottom is 1/4" thick. It's for a root cellar/storage for extra supplies. Going to put it 4' worth of dirt/rock on top of it.


You're burying it? Is it sturdy enough to withstand the pressure, especially hydrostatic?


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're burying it? Is it sturdy enough to withstand the pressure, especially hydrostatic?


That’s a good question because he’s about to put over 40,000 pounds of dirt/rock on top of it.


----------



## Weldman

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're burying it? Is it sturdy enough to withstand the pressure, especially hydrostatic?


It will be when I put some steel tubing framing on it or you will end up with this 




If you look at vacuum tanks, it's how one would expect to reinforce these.


----------



## Weldman

Also will be baffles in there to help with framing from steel.


----------



## Any Beastie

Fill up the weekly extra gallon of gas.


----------



## SOCOM42

Back Pack Hack said:


> And you store the radios in faraday cages?


In a manner of speaking, yes.
They are housed in a US military communications shelter, which are EMP proof.
They are made from aluminum and have electrostatic seals around the doors.
Here are a couple of














pictures of it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent an hour late last night going through my list of local repeaters. Concentrated on just the 2m ones. Was just testing which ones I would be able to reach. My RadiGo triggered 13 out of the 18, my two HTs pinged 11. The ones that didn't respond were either just too far away, or simply not in operation any more.


----------



## Chiefster23

1000 small pistol primers and 1000 small rifle magnum primers. $85 out the door.


----------



## Megamom134

Not much prepping today. Grated a bunch of ginger to dehydrate and started preparing my outdoor plants for the cold weather coming. Made a essential oil of grass and lavender for no other reason then it will smell great when I make it into a balm. Hating the cool weather. My old dog that has cancer is having a off day so will be sticking close to home today.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Not a prep for me, but a huge step forward for a member of our MAG. One of our members recently bowed down, kissed the Kings feet and paid the ransom money he demanded to obtain the magical unicorn-produced permission slip known as a "CCW permit".

She had already 'picked' one out based on phone calls with her son, but we advised her to take a tour of today's gun show. So five of us gathered and busted down the doors when they opened. It wasn't long before she spied the 'boomstick of her dreams', but those dreams were shattered when she realized she just didn't have the strength to rack the slide on it. 

So onward we went, picking up this and that, oohing and aahing. Then, upon arriving at my own personal favorite vendor, she picked up a S&W M&P 2.0 compact. Although she struggled with racking it at first, it wasn't long until she got the hang of it. She again called her son and he still suggested a Hellcat, the one she just couldn't rack. He did say the S&W was $40 cheaper at a local sporting goods store, but I did a quick check online and sure enough.... they were out of stock. I reminded her that it may well be months before the store restocks. Here's one,...... right here, right now. Yeah, forty bucks is forty bucks. But you can take it home today.

We finished touring the show. Others picked up knives, ammo, stickers etc. I ended up with nothing but a red X on my hand. But the money was burning a hole in her pocket. She decided to go ahead and get the S&W. We added 2 boxes of freedom seeds, and they took a bit off for the package deal.

Then the adrenaline started to kick in as she filled out the 4473. She kept asking me what the answers should be. I told her I can't tell her that, and just answer honestly. The vendor checked her ID, her CCW and the 4473 and said, "Well, there's just one more thing, and that's to pay for it. Then it's aaaaallll yours!" Some dead presidents slid across the table, and now this quiet, unassuming woman is an _official member_ of the Pew Pew Club.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not a prep for me, but a huge step forward for a member of our MAG. One of our members recently bowed down, kissed the Kings feet and paid the ransom money he demanded to obtain the magical unicorn-produced permission slip known as a "CCW permit".
> 
> She had already 'picked' one out based on phone calls with her son, but we advised her to take a tour of today's gun show. So five of us gathered and busted down the doors when they opened. It wasn't long before she spied the 'boomstick of her dreams', but those dreams were shattered when she realized she just didn't have the strength to rack the slide on it.
> 
> So onward we went, picking up this and that, oohing and aahing. Then, upon arriving at my own personal favorite vendor, she picked up a S&W M&P 2.0 compact. Although she struggled with racking it at first, it wasn't long until she got the hang of it. She again called her son and he still suggested a Hellcat, the one she just couldn't rack. He did say the S&W was $40 cheaper at a local sporting goods store, but I did a quick check online and sure enough.... they were out of stock. I reminded her that it may well be months before the store restocks. Here's one,...... right here, right now. Yeah, forty bucks is forty bucks. But you can take it home today.
> 
> We finished touring the show. Others picked up knives, ammo, stickers etc. I ended up with nothing but a red X on my hand. But the money was burning a hole in her pocket. She decided to go ahead and get the S&W. We added 2 boxes of freedom seeds, and they took a bit off for the package deal.
> 
> Then the adrenaline started to kick in as she filled out the 4473. She kept asking me what the answers should be. I told her I can't tell her that, and just answer honestly. The vendor checked her ID, her CCW and the 4473 and said, "Well, there's just one more thing, and that's to pay for it. Then it's aaaaallll yours!" Some dead presidents slid across the table, and now this quiet, unassuming woman is an _official member_ of the Pew Pew Club.


That’s awesome she’s interested in protecting herself but I would’ve suggest a revolver.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ranger710Tango said:


> That’s awesome she’s interested in protecting herself but I would’ve suggest a revolver.


She actually has one, but can't pull the trigger on it without it wiggling off-target (single action). Yeah, there are better wheels out there than that very old, inherited one, but I think she just liked the extra capacity of a semi. She originally wanted to get a copy of my Walther P22, but we talked her into something with a bit more punch.


----------



## Nick

Back Pack Hack said:


> Not a prep for me, but a huge step forward for a member of our MAG. One of our members recently bowed down, kissed the Kings feet and paid the ransom money he demanded to obtain the magical unicorn-produced permission slip known as a "CCW permit".
> 
> She had already 'picked' one out based on phone calls with her son, but we advised her to take a tour of today's gun show. So five of us gathered and busted down the doors when they opened. It wasn't long before she spied the 'boomstick of her dreams', but those dreams were shattered when she realized she just didn't have the strength to rack the slide on it.
> 
> So onward we went, picking up this and that, oohing and aahing. Then, upon arriving at my own personal favorite vendor, she picked up a S&W M&P 2.0 compact. Although she struggled with racking it at first, it wasn't long until she got the hang of it. She again called her son and he still suggested a Hellcat, the one she just couldn't rack. He did say the S&W was $40 cheaper at a local sporting goods store, but I did a quick check online and sure enough.... they were out of stock. I reminded her that it may well be months before the store restocks. Here's one,...... right here, right now. Yeah, forty bucks is forty bucks. But you can take it home today.
> 
> We finished touring the show. Others picked up knives, ammo, stickers etc. I ended up with nothing but a red X on my hand. But the money was burning a hole in her pocket. She decided to go ahead and get the S&W. We added 2 boxes of freedom seeds, and they took a bit off for the package deal.
> 
> Then the adrenaline started to kick in as she filled out the 4473. She kept asking me what the answers should be. I told her I can't tell her that, and just answer honestly. The vendor checked her ID, her CCW and the 4473 and said, "Well, there's just one more thing, and that's to pay for it. Then it's aaaaallll yours!" Some dead presidents slid across the table, and now this quiet, unassuming woman is an _official member_ of the Pew Pew Club.



If she has trouble racking the slide she should have went for a S&W M&P EZ. They have been in stock most places around me. I've never tried one but from what I hear people that have them are very happy with them.


----------



## inceptor

Nick said:


> If she has trouble racking the slide she should have went for a S&W M&P EZ. They have been in stock most places around me. I've never tried one but from what I hear people that have them are very happy with them.


It's the only one my wife can rack the slide. And it fits her hand nicely.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

inceptor said:


> It's the only one my wife can rack the slide. And it fits her hand nicely.


Depending on when it was manufactured you may want to check on this.








Safety recall notice for Smith & Wesson M&P Shield EZ pistols


Smith & Wesson issued a recall notice for M&P Shield EZ pistols manufactured between March 1 2020 and October 31 2020**Safety recall for M&P Shield EZ pistols




www.all4shooters.com


----------



## inceptor

Ranger710Tango said:


> Depending on when it was manufactured you may want to check on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety recall notice for Smith & Wesson M&P Shield EZ pistols
> 
> 
> Smith & Wesson issued a recall notice for M&P Shield EZ pistols manufactured between March 1 2020 and October 31 2020**Safety recall for M&P Shield EZ pistols
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.all4shooters.com


Thanks, I'll look into that.


----------



## Megamom134

I have a kimber micro 9 mm. I had trouble racking it at first since it was new but once I loosened it up by firing a few hundred rounds it racks nicely or I have least gotten more comfortable with it. I have had so many surgeries on my hands and wrists I needed something I could work. Nice of you all to go with her.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started experimenting with cotton makeup pads and wax to make some DIY firestarters. Putting them in single-use mylar pouches so I can store them in vehicles and not have to worry about making a gooey, sticky mess in the summer.


----------



## Histati

I bought 2 apple trees for my soon to be orchard


----------



## 2020 Convert

Megamom134 said:


> I have a kimber micro 9 mm. I had trouble racking it at first since it was new but once I loosened it up by firing a few hundred rounds it racks nicely or I have least gotten more comfortable with it. I have had so many surgeries on my hands and wrists I needed something I could work. Nice of you all to go with her.


I may message you to pick your brain on how that works for you. My wife is wanting something of her own and that was something that came across the radar for her.


----------



## Megamom134

My prep today, racked my coffee mead into their secondaries and got to do the first taste. My extra bold to me turned out exactly like I wanted, a bold smooth coffee flavor, the other one I made using just bold coffee my ole guy liked better but he isn't a strong coffee drinker. As far as prepping I have the dehydrator loaded with some vegetables for storage.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Ordered some more Glock mags while they’re still available to rathole. 

Checked all my game cameras for trespassers.


----------



## The Tourist

As much as I disliked the job, I spent a few hours polishing the pieces of some items where the 'fit' was slightly off.

For example, if your knife has a spring-lock that goes all the way to the far side, your fit is poor. A proper fitting of the lock and blade should show only a 25% engagement. If you look closer at the back edge of the ricasso you will find there's a subtle angle taper.

I have folders in the "20 year" collection, and all of them have this subtle yet strong engagement. Yes, collecting knives is fun and often provides an interesting view of foreign manufacturers. However, the blade is only one segment of this "machinery." The locking element, the pin (if applicable), and the spine all have to engage properly. Any poorly adjusted item will make the presented blade a weak link.


----------



## 2020 Convert

I got 2 more fields opened up for my 4 legged lawnmowers. Still saving 1 of the front 10 acre fields for SHTF and the back 10.

After having to evacuate last year, it’s going to be nice to have that extra barrier of fire clearance.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Set out some tomato plants in 5gal buckets and fed the worms a ton of watermelon.

I’ll be doing a lot of fishing this summer with my boys so we’ll need plenty of bait. 

If you keep worms well they will multiply at a faster rate.


----------



## Annie

We've got our tomato beds up and ready to go. 3 beds, 4'x 8'...Bought fertilizer to add, so adding that's next. The tomato plants go in on Mother's Day... 

We'll switch the other 6 beds over to summer vegetables in another couple of weeks. I'm looking forward to those springtime veggies.


----------



## Chiefster23

Yesterday was beautiful here. Today, not so much. It’s snowing. But yesterday I weeded my asparagus bed and put a healthy layer of mushroom compost on the bed. The sprouts are just starting to peek up. We will be eating it in a few days. I love fresh asparagus with cheese sauce.


----------



## Chiefster23

This is not so much a prep, but some may find it helpful for a cheap, quick, and easy meal. I made an easy chicken fried rice dish. One cup of minute rice and I mixed in 1 pint of my home canned chicken breasts, one can of peas & carrots, and a couple of scrambled eggs. It’s not delicious, but it’s pretty good and very filling. Quick to make.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

I potted up some more tomato plants took some cuttings off my chocolate mint herb to start some more pots.

Set out a few squash plants and sprayed everything with a homemade bug spray I make from essential oils.

Popped off a couple hundred .22 magnum with a nice revolver I picked up at a local gun shop. 👍. Gotta get that range time in ✌


----------



## 2020 Convert

I scraped down the winter Pony field, mixed in some rotted hay and got it piled to cook some more.

It’s going to make some good fertilizer for the raised beds

Too late to seed the field this year, will have to wait til fall.

Disappointed my wild artichoke didn’t grow back this year. This was last May, as tall as me.


----------



## Michael_Js

We planted all our tomato starts, eggplant starts, pepper starts, artichoke starts, basil starts, Romaine lettuce starts, and corn seeds.
Also planted all our summer squash, broad beans, snap peas, zucchini, potatoes, watermelon, carrots, and some other stuff. Already got a couple of asparagus spears...Kale is growing strong, strawberries are growing out, and the garlic is looking great!

Brussels sprouts & pumpkin seeds go in this weekend. Started the automatic watering this past weekend since it's been in the 80's!! Yuck...























Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Megamom134

My prep of the day was shaking my head in disappointment when I found out the ole guy doesn't even know what a faraday cage was. I thought I had gone over that with him like a million times. Since his stroke he can remember things from 60 years ago but not remember what we ate last night, sigh. I am a lone woman prepping. However, my tomato plants are doing well.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Michael_Js said:


> We planted all our tomato starts, eggplant starts, pepper starts, artichoke starts, basil starts, Romaine lettuce starts, and corn seeds.
> Also planted all our summer squash, broad beans, snap peas, zucchini, potatoes, watermelon, carrots, and some other stuff. Already got a couple of asparagus spears...Kale is growing strong, strawberries are growing out, and the garlic is looking great!
> 
> Brussels sprouts & pumpkin seeds go in this weekend. Started the automatic watering this past weekend since it's been in the 80's!! Yuck...
> 
> View attachment 113528
> View attachment 113529
> View attachment 113530
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Very impressive Michael J. , loving your set up👍


----------



## inceptor

Megamom134 said:


> My prep of the day was shaking my head in disappointment when I found out the ole guy doesn't even know what a faraday cage was. I thought I had gone over that with him like a million times. Since his stroke he can remember things from 60 years ago but not remember what we ate last night, sigh. I am a lone woman prepping. However, my tomato plants are doing well.


Falling into the old guy category myself, I can tell you that I remember the words to all the songs I grew up with but now can't remember why I walked into the kitchen. There are times where I would forget my head if it wasn't attached. My wife is concerned that we are getting Alzheimer's. I told her it's just CRS sydrome. 

I know people in their 40's that have the same issue. I figure the brain is like a hard drive. Once it gets full, there is nowhere to download the excess, no thumb drive to hold the overflow.


----------



## Megamom134

He is out of the dog house now since when I was out to lunch with the ladies he finished the greenhouse. Imagine that. He does things on his own time. So then we went out and I beat him at a few games of pool to just let him know I still got it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went to a local radio club swap meet thing morning. Scored a third radio to be installed in my pickup, plus a cross-needle meter.










Also found a longer whip for the radio in my van. I have it extended out as much as possible and I'm still way high on my SWR. So a longer whip should bring that down.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

MAG meeting today. Met at a members' house at 10 this morning and went over BOBs. Broke for lunch (burgers n brats), then we agreed to meet later this year for everyone to do some actual field testing. We'd meet for an overnight camping test, discuss gear, likes and needs, try out various survival foods.....


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Back Pack Hack said:


> MAG meeting today. Met at a members' house at 10 this morning and went over BOBs. Broke for lunch (burgers n brats), then we agreed to meet later this year for everyone to do some actual field testing. We'd meet for an overnight camping test, discuss gear, likes and needs, try out various survival foods.....


Is MAG a Bible study group ?


----------



## danaben

Megamom134 said:


> My prep of the day was shaking my head in disappointment when I found out the ole guy doesn't even know what a faraday cage was. I thought I had gone over that with him like a million times. Since his stroke he can remember things from 60 years ago but not remember what we ate last night, sigh. I am a lone woman prepping. However, my tomato plants are doing well.


I went through this with my mother. She had a series of cerebellar strokes (quite different from cerebral strokes). After the first, she went from dynamic 92-YO who had some problems but could live with us to some stranger who couldn't be trusted not to sneak out an inadvertently unlocked door to walk barefoot down a busy thoroughfare. I had to keep reminding myself that it was NOT something that she was doing deliberately. 
I'm glad that later he was able to finish one of your projects, but things will become harder. In the end, we were forced to put my mom in memory care because the alternative was mounting a 24-hour guard and living with "sundowning" in which she would prowl our house at night and randomly wake us up at all hours.
Please believe that I sympathize and empathize with you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ranger710Tango said:


> Is MAG a Bible study group ?





https://survivalblog.com/glossary/


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://survivalblog.com/glossary/


I’ve been trying to get a small group together at my church, I thought you might have a group that meets after church. I’m not sure how to approach it. Maybe start with hurricane preparedness and go from there. 

I’m going to talk to the preacher and see what he says. 

I think it would be a good place to start a group, the chances of getting quality people increase.


----------



## Auntie

I bought a larger grinder. I am going to try making my own hamburger and sausages. I have plenty of beef to make the hamburger. We slaughtered out first cow 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Megamom134

I found a new shooting partner since my husband doesn't like to shoot as much. He is real sharp and will be able to hone my skills. I have a few issues I need to work out that he should be able to help me with since he is a ex vet and a current police officer plus a old patient so he likes me. I have plenty of target ammo so that help. It is hard switching to a handgun when all you shot in the past were rifles and shotguns, my old trainer told me I was trying to shoot my gun like a rifle, LOL. Doesn't work as well.


----------



## bigwheel

I took the cover off the cement pond and ordered 20 pounds of "pipe tobacco" which the roll your own crowd uses to make cigarettes since Biden needs money desperately and they are fixing to tax it sky high. If its like when the USSR Collapsed last time home rolled smokes should be as good of a barter item as vodka and toilet paper according to Toronto Girl. Might even be forced to smoke a few myself. A person just never knows huh?


----------



## 46rkl

Spent the last three days helping a friend put up a pole barn on his new property. Three of us dug holes, set posts, spread stone and framed it up. Today we had six more there to help with the roof trusses. Everything went great and while we were working, the well driller got started and the concrete crew (too damn old and beat up for that work anymore) came and compacted the gravel and set wire and forms to pour tomorrow morning. Also the electric company was replacing the poles right at this property so we set some poles and a board and they hooked up a service right then! Now we have electric on the build and it’s just in time. Friday we roof and side it. Our home brewery will have a dedicated space in here so it’s especially great to be flying along with the build.


----------



## bigwheel

Auntie said:


> Fine looking equipment. I would add a manual stuffer to the equation. I never could get my big grinder to stuff worth a flip. lol. One like this worked good. |
> 
> 
> 
> https://image.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/1/166937_ts.jpg
> 
> 
> View attachment 113553
> 
> 
> I bought a larger grinder. I am going to try making my own hamburger and sausages. I have plenty of beef to make the hamburger. We slaughtered out first cow 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 113553


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went 'shroom hunting today. Found a bunch of ticks, chiggers, no-see-ums and burs.

Also found a bunch of quartz I can cleave for firesteel kits.


----------



## Auntie

Back Pack Hack said:


> Went 'shroom hunting today. Found a bunch of ticks, chiggers, no-see-ums and burs.
> 
> Also found a bunch of quartz I can cleave for firesteel kits.


Find any mushrooms?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Auntie said:


> Find any mushrooms?


Nope. It's been warm enough, but not wet enough.


----------



## Megamom134

Today I was foraging for medicinal herbs and edible. I found cleavers, stinging nettles, ,lots of dandelion, plantain, catnip and violets. Now they are in my dryer. I am expecting a order from Misfit market and will probably do some dehydrating and eating of course when it comes. No morals yet, sigh.


----------



## Annie

Went through our first aid supplies, purged, reorganized and made a list of what needs to be restocked.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Met with a good friend who took a short-notice trip to (Branson?) Misery to stock up on Augason Farms goodies. Had him pick up a bucket of Shredded Spuds for me. We met out near the interstate this afternoon and I exchanged some lettuce for it.










I have yet to try them, but I've heard they're good. So guess what I'll be making for dinner tonight?


----------



## bigwheel

Auntie said:


> Find any mushrooms?


Yes..we like the ones that grow out of cow patties I think.


----------



## inceptor

bigwheel said:


> Yes..we like the ones that grow out of cow patties I think.


I remember that from a couple of hundred years ago. Psilocybin, that would explain a lot.


----------



## Hillsideprepper552

Real Old Man said:


> BAOFENG UV-5R VHF/UHF Dual Band Two Way Ham Radio Transceiver Walkie Talkie


I have the UV-82 radio. Plus Tecsun shortwave radio. I check the batteries daily and talk to another station once a month.


----------



## Annie

Rotated my pastas. Since I keep pastas in a barrel, I need to take all the boxes out when it's full and put what's on top in the bottom, and what's on the bottom goes on top.


----------



## Hillsideprepper552

Annie said:


> Rotated my pastas. Since I keep pastas in a barrel, I need to take all the boxes out when it's full and put what's on top in the bottom, and what's on the bottom goes on top.


Today we are replacing shelving. We ordered some that just doesn't hold the weight no matter how much we distribute it. So tearing it down and putting new shelves down is our plan for today. I have a video up on my channel, and another scheduled for around 3 or 4.


----------



## jimLE

I took 2 woman out to do their running around yesterday. in which I took the time to buy me 3-5 gallon gas cans. now to figure where to keep them once I fill them up. for those that don't know it. I live in a apartment.


----------



## inceptor

jimLE said:


> I took 2 woman out to do their running around yesterday. in which I took the time to buy me 3-5 gallon gas cans. now to figure where to keep them once I fill them up. for those that don't know it. I live in a apartment.


Sounds like an accident waiting to happen. Stored on the floor, the fumes leak out on the floor and spread. Just a spark, anything that causes a spark, boom.


----------



## jimLE

that's one reason I won't store it inside.the other reason,is.the fumes can kill.my water heater closet is separate from the rest of the apartment.and that might be the only location I have for storage.


----------



## inceptor

jimLE said:


> that's one reason I won't store it inside.the other reason,is.the fumes can kill.my water heater closet is separate from the rest of the apartment.and that might be the only location I have for storage.


Water heaters are one main cause for igniting the fumes. This was from a letter send out by our city.


----------



## Megamom134

I have been planting for the last few days. The tomatoes I salvaged have cute little tomatoes already. Sadly I don't see any growth from the horseradish I planted over a week ago. I also dehydrated a ton of celery and potatoes and rotated my storage units.


----------



## spork

Well, life has thrown us some oranges instead of lemons here lately. We just made our "prep of the year" or decade....and bought a new house! The new place is out of town on 3 acres. While dreading the move, we're super excited for the possibilities of the new place. Plenty of outbuildings and room for our growing herd of rabbits. Maybe goats and chickens will be in our future? Our garden this year is going to suffer due to time tho. One thing is for sure, we'll be moving some dirt and building a firing range. I'm so tired of packing things up to head out 45 minutes to go shoot at a friends place. I know right now isn't the best time to go blowing through ammo, but if it's not convenient to go practice, it just isn't going to happen. The new place will need plenty of work to bring up to date and to make it our home, but I can't wait to get started. 

One of the big hurdles right now is moving certain preps before the help comes to help move the more traditional stuff. I'd like to move everything ourselves, but it just isn't feasible. Wish us luck!


----------



## Auntie

spork said:


> Well, life has thrown us some oranges instead of lemons here lately. We just made our "prep of the year" or decade....and bought a new house! The new place is out of town on 3 acres. ......


Congratulations!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show day!

The medics in our MAG dropped over $500 at the vendor selling med supplies. Another bought a Walther P22. I was on the hunt for 45ACP. Did my best Fred Sanford imitation when I saw a bag of reloads for $1/rd. Then I found these:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wow! Almost two weeks and NO ONE had anything note-worthy!

OK, box at the door yesterday. In it, my new MSR (Cascade Designs) SE200 Community Chlorine Maker kit.










Converts salt water into chlorine. Why? Simple! Liquid bleach doesn't store well. After a year or two, your bottle of Clorox will just be water that _smells_ like chlorine and have zip for disinfecting ability. Pool shock? Eh, that's problems as well. Off-gassing highly caustic fumes, plus a fire hazard.

But salt.... plain ol' _salt_.... can store indefinitely. So today I picked up a 40-lb bag of rock salt at Sams Club (all of $5.28!) and a 5-gallon bucket & lid at Home Cheapo (perfect size for 40 lbs of salt). No matter how I calculate it, this little kit and that 40 pounds of salt will disinfect over _100,000_ gallons of water.

Yes..... _100,000_ gallons (380 kiloliters). Heck, at my age, I could piddle away 10 gallons of treated water _a day_ and still be dead before that 40 pounds of salt runs out. Total cost? Well, the kit cost me less than $200. The MSRP is 250, but I caught one on sale for $196 shipped with the King's Share. So for about $225, I have the luxury of knowing I can treat a lifetime supply of water for myself.

Yep... the most vital liquid to a person..... disinfected.... lifetime supply..... price of a couple of surf-n-turf dinners......Got your attention now? Good! Thinking of getting one yourself? Better act fast........ MSR has discontinued production and don't have any themselves. What are out there is 'old new stock' at the retail level. But since no more are on the way from the warehouses, availability will slowly dwindle to zee-roh.

If you want to know more, check out this great write-up on them. Too bad they're discontinued now. I got mine, hopefuly you can get yours before _poof_.


----------



## PAPrepper

Salt and more salt.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added 495 pdfs (31mb) to the e-library. Now up to 27,877 files / 161gb


----------



## ItsJustMe

About ten to twelve days ago, I cut up a butternut squash for dinner. As I cleaned out the seeds etc from the middle of it, I wondered if the seeds would grow if I planted them. Know that I am NOT a gardener, I have two black thumbs. My (late) hubbie used to make the sign of the cross over any poor potted plant I bought because it was gonna die a slow and painful death. So just out of curiosity, I searched on how to grow that squash. Stuff like you have to soak and wash the seeds, dry them till they snap, and it just got too complicated. Well, hells bells, why not see what would happen if I planted them so, using this moisture control potting soil I had out in the shed, I found three small pots, dumped the soil in them, and stuffed ten of the seeds in the pots, within a few minutes of scraping them out of the squash. No washing, no nuthin'.

I will be damned -- eight of them have sprouted! Surprise, surprise, surprise! I have a little place where I can plant one, maybe two, of them. A friend who has a big garden will get the rest. I can't believe it! And I have an acorn squash on the kitchen counter. Maybe I should give that a try. This was just an experiment to see what would happen. The growing season here probably isn't long enough to harvest from them, we shall see.

I can't believe it.


----------



## Robie

You're hooked now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went out yesterday and did a full, all-up test of of the GHB. Went to a local campground, donned the GHB and did a 3½-mile loop hike back to my parking spot/camp site. Pitched the tent and spent the rest of the day living off the contents of the bag. Managed to get through the 93°F heat and got a decent sleep in the low 70's. Found even in the heat, my 'winter' sleep system (NeoAir Xtherm and Wiggy's 20°F bag) didn't overheat me. For the most part, the bag was merely extra padding as I didn't get into it until around 3AM.

Although the heat was miserable, I managed to pitch the tent in a shady site and was able to work through the heat by taking it slow with plenty of rest breaks and guzzling the H2O.

This morning, I backtracked the same route, bringing me back to my truck where I loaded up and drove home.

I did find some minor holes in the kit (mainly, a headlamp), as well as a couple more items I'll be adding in the near future. I also metered how much water I would need should I find myself in a real situation (especially dealing with the heat). Good information to know. Bag is now getting restocked and recharged and should be back out in the truck tonight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The _Happy Dark Blue Van with a Curved Arrow _stopped by today. The last item of my 'recovery gear kit' arrived.










20-foot kinetic rope, 2" receiver attachment and two bow- / D-shackles, two soft shackles, and both a 20- and 30-foot tow strap. All in a large tote in the bed of my truck along with hand tools, 12V air pump, ball hitches, jumper cables, log chain etc etc etc.


----------



## Annie

More gardening.  Mostly herbs.


----------



## Elvis

Vacuum sealed five 1lb bags of overpriced ground beef and put them in the freezer. Beyond that nothing. 
Need to get my ass in gear tomorrow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Installed all the contour lines, hillshades and slope downloads for OsmAnd+ map app on all my devices (2 tablets and 1 cell phone). Will be just that much more info I will have access to. All 'lower 48' states.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got the Norinko MAC90 AK-47 back from the gunsmith. Had the barrel threaded and a slant brake installed.










Now I need range time to re-zero it. But.... that's no big loss.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gas prices jumped 19¢ over the past few days. Took both vehicles to the local truck stop and filled up for the 'old' price.


----------



## Xstuntman

Feeling run down the last couple days but did mount a three gun rack on the hall wall along with some 12 gauge shells for fast access just in case. Also did a little cleaning and prepping early this morning of my cargo trailer with plans to make it more of a quick to set up cargo glamper last ditch bug.

Stupid amount of humidity here in what's supposed to be a semi arid climate and probably what's kicking my posterior.


----------



## Bushman

Local hunting shop for some precious metals.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got an inclinometer working in my truck.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added 646 .pdf files to the BPH Prepper E-Library. Total is now 27,829 files, taking up 162g.


----------



## ItsJustMe

ItsJustMe said:


> About ten to twelve days ago, I cut up a butternut squash for dinner. As I cleaned out the seeds etc from the middle of it, I wondered if the seeds would grow if I planted them. Know that I am NOT a gardener, I have two black thumbs. My (late) hubbie used to make the sign of the cross over any poor potted plant I bought because it was gonna die a slow and painful death. So just out of curiosity, I searched on how to grow that squash. Stuff like you have to soak and wash the seeds, dry them till they snap, and it just got too complicated. Well, hells bells, why not see what would happen if I planted them so, using this moisture control potting soil I had out in the shed, I found three small pots, dumped the soil in them, and stuffed ten of the seeds in the pots, within a few minutes of scraping them out of the squash. No washing, no nuthin'.
> 
> I will be damned -- eight of them have sprouted! Surprise, surprise, surprise! I have a little place where I can plant one, maybe two, of them. A friend who has a big garden will get the rest. I can't believe it! And I have an acorn squash on the kitchen counter. Maybe I should give that a try. This was just an experiment to see what would happen. The growing season here probably isn't long enough to harvest from them, we shall see.
> 
> I can't believe it.


UPDATE: So I planted four of the seedlings in a small bed, thinking a few of them would prolly die. Gave four to a gardener friend. Well, all of mine are growing just fine. Figures cuz there is NOT enough room for them in that small bed. Amazing. I will most likely have to pull a couple out when they get bigger.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

During my annual BOB/GHB maintenance earlier this year,I found the tubes of lip balm had melted and made a mess of things. Solution: single-use packages. Ordered a box of 144. Will give most of them away to others in the MAG.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another delivery today. My four 3.5-gal WaterBricks.










Will get me 5+ gallons in each vehicle, allowing for freezing during the winter. Two will always reside in each vehicle, along with an extra cap I will modify to accept a tap.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Went out yesterday to move my daily driver, and the battery was dead. Not totally flat (ie, nothing), but not enough to turn the engine, and the starter relay chattered. Used my portable jump-starter which worked flawlessly. So today's task was to get a new battery before the real heat set in. By 10, it was already unbearable, but the truck now has a new power source. Old battery was over 4 years old. Portable starter is still 90% charged.


----------



## Robie

My first battery in my Dodge 2004 Ram 2500 HD lasted 11 years.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got the two WaterBricks 'officially' installed in the daily driver.










Each brick can hold 3.5g, but I put only about 2.5 in each.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

With the addition of a 'new' (re; used) topper on my daily-driver, I can start carrying a bit more preps. So last night, I stopped by the local WallyWorld and picked up an auto/marine fire extinguisher. Got it installed early this morning.










Mounted between the driver's side and rear windows so it can be accessed from either one.


----------



## TuxPen

I tend to jam mine in to a couple days. I had a couple Chaya plants that had about 4 stalks around 10 foot tall. I cut those down to about 2' from the ground, cut them into 2-3 foot sections and replanted them to grow new ones. When they catch up I'll have a real nice Chaya hedge in a couple places that will supply greens. 

Also ordered some Amaranth based on ******** writeup. Planted a couple Mexican sunflowers that I propagated. Pound for pound they're supposed to be equivalent to chicken poop in phosphorous. Nice thing is when you cut those down they're like a hydra, they produce more stalks and grow back fast. Cut the stands of Fakahatchee grass and loaded it up on the raised bed. 

Securing the marine tools due to the impending storms, and picked up an inverter for the vehicles. Maybe you could consider this a prep but picked up one of those inspection cameras to find a plumbing leak, I suppose you could use it to peak out the windows discreetly to see what's going on.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took advantage of a superb weather this evening to go out and rearrange my "Roadside Assistance" kit in the back of my truck. My first task was to split all the gear into two totes.

The tall one on the left will hold the bulky but lighter items... soft shackles, kinetic rope, tow straps, bungee cords and air pump. Short one on right is for the heavy stuff.... trailer hitches, log chain, socket sets and large ratchet straps. I stopped by the local farm supply this morning and picked up 3 pairs of cheap chore gloves to protect my paws with when I'm on the side of the road (or out in the sticks) needing this stuff.










I tossed a pair into each tote so I'll have a pair handy. Then it's on with the lids, slide 'em up to the front and stack 'em up. I put them on the passenger side so I can access them in relative safety on the side of the road if need be. A cargo bar keeps them in place when I do jackrabbit starts.










I keep the jump-starter and the Nut Buddy up in the cab.


----------



## TuxPen

Back Pack Hack said:


> Took advantage of a superb weather this evening to go out and rearrange my "Roadside Assistance" kit in the back of my truck. My first task was to split all the gear into two totes.
> 
> The tall one on the left will hold the bulky but lighter items... soft shackles, kinetic rope, tow straps, bungee cords and air pump. Short one on right is for the heavy stuff.... trailer hitches, log chain, socket sets and large ratchet straps. I stopped by the local farm supply this morning and picked up 3 pairs of cheap chore gloves to protect my paws with when I'm on the side of the road (or out in the sticks) needing this stuff.
> 
> View attachment 113896
> 
> 
> I tossed a pair into each tote so I'll have a pair handy. Then it's on with the lids, slide 'em up to the front and stack 'em up. I put them on the passenger side so I can access them in relative safety on the side of the road if need be. A cargo bar keeps them in place when I do jackrabbit starts.
> 
> View attachment 113897
> 
> 
> I keep the jump-starter and the Nut Buddy up in the cab.


I love the idea of throwing a camper on the truck, it gives you more organizational flexibility than trying to cram everything into a toolbox. I've been on the lookout for a good used older truck for a while and I think when I find one I'll definitely get a camper on it and do what you're doing. My Dad used to have an old S10 with a camper and in the inside was built out and carpeted so it made for a impromptu sleeping quarters.


----------



## TuxPen

This past week I built 6 new 4x8 raised beds and added dirt to two of them. I also got collards, flour corn, sweet corn, lima beans, snap beans, aji dulce peppers, eggplant, and seminole pumpkin coming up in seed trays. I'll keep filling the other beds on a weekly basis. Once that's done my original raised bed will be re-soiled and planted with herbs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I got a new daily driver a couple months ago (used), and it only came with one key. So that got rectified today. Had two more transponder keys cut so I can have an extra set inside the house when I mis-place my 'regular' set, and a copy set of keys (ignition, service and topper) stashed inside the cab of the truck. It all fits nice and neat in an Altoids tin. I'll wrap it with a small cloth to keep it from rattling.










How will I get in when all the keys and the fob are on the _inside_? No problem... I have a service key stashed _outside_ the vehicle that will mechanically unlock the door. I'm challenging some of my (trusted) geocaching buddies to see if they can find that one.😈


----------



## charito

More canned soup!


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Yesterday- Canned 15 lbs of spicy, extra garlic dill pickles. 

Today - Finally broke down and bought some # 10 cans of powdered, eggs, butter and peanut butter. Cost a small fortune but what are you going to do. 

Godspeed


----------



## calfemen

After the rain in my car gets damp, also for some reason there is a bad smell from the mats, what do I do about it?


----------



## Maryldeva

You are not the only person who has encountered this problem. After a heavy rain, I had my whole car flooded, and after that event, almost all the mats were destroyed. For you, I think the best thing to do would be to clean all the carpets in the car, then the smell and dampness in the interior of the vehicle will disappear. I tried cleaning the interior myself. I had different solutions, but the effect is not what was expected, so I had to call one of the cleaning companies. If you don't know who to contact, contact Carpet Cleaning Greeley Colorado - Rug and Upholstery Cleaning. I had them clean the cabin, and since then, I haven't had an unpleasant smell in the cabin.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

calfemen said:


> After the rain in my car gets damp, also for some reason there is a bad smell from the mats, what do I do about it?


You replace the damp rain with dry rain.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

I ordered this Czech canteen and Romanian rucksack.

Czech Military Surplus Wool Cover Canteen with Cork Stopper, Like New 

Romanian Military Surplus Rucksack With Leather Trim, Like New 

I really like the vintage look. I am planning to do some camping with my muzzleloader and 1858 Remington revolver. I already have a leather belt and some pouches for revolver. I ordered a leather document or map case and plan on using that for the powder flask. 

Vintage Military Brown Leather Document Map Case No Markings | eBay 

I also ordered a French leather ammunition pouch for the balls of the muzzleloader. 









French Military Surplus Leather Double Mag Pouch, Used


Sportsman's Guide carries top-quality discount Outdoor and Hunting Gear, Guns, Ammo, Fishing Supplies and more - all at great low prices!



www.sportsmansguide.com





Those leather items that are not black, I am going to dye them black so there is uniformity. Just trying to keep it vintage looking.


----------



## Dirk Pitt

Rotated out some out of date quick clot out of my first aid kits.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got a package dropped off on my step this morning. A box of water test strips.










Tests for things like pH, chlorine, lead, mercury, cyanuric acid etc etc.


----------



## 7515

Deer season next weekend;
Filled the feeder
Cut branches away from stands for shooting lanes
Added some burlap camo to a tripod stand for cover
Planted another row of peas in the food plots

Waiting on Bambi season for some venison……
BoF


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The passenger side of my truck bed has been designated as the roadside emergency side. I've got the totes with chains, ropes, straps, tools etc. So I hit the hardware store for some basic clips. Add a couple screws,










.. and I hung up my chore gloves and safety vest for easy access from that side of the topper.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Have been spending a lot of time on the computer lately placing pins on Google maps, then converting the GPS coordinates to .GPX tracks. Every place I could think of I might need to get to should things go south. MAG members, rally points, etc. Compiled them all into a file directory, then exported the file onto all my devices (tablets, phone, truck radio head). Now I have quick & easy access to all those locations without having to manually find them on the map so I can quickly start making my way to my destination no matter where I happen to be.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show today. Dropped a c-note on five 50rd boxes of 45ACP reloads.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I did something totally wild and crazy yesterday. Didn't think I would ever do it, but I did.

I sent in my_ last house payment_.


----------



## 46rkl

Congratulations, BPH, it’s an awfully good feeling to have that payment behind you. Now the equity in your house really means something. The budget just got a lot less tight. Be sure to plan for what you want to do with that extra money in the budget before you piddle it away. But first, treat you and your family to something unnecessary, you’ve earned it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I'm going to accelerate the vehicle payments and get those paid off early as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

RANGE DAY!

Nine of us gathered with about 20 firearms. Two were noobs, so we had an introductory safety course, then it was time to perf some paper.




























I took my AK to reset the sights as I hadn't had a chance to do so since getting it back from the slant brake installation. No adjustment necessary.... it was still zeroed.


----------



## IggyThump

Back Pack Hack said:


> I sent in my_ last house payment_.


Congrats on that, my friend. The financial peace is a big weight lifted off. Good on you


----------



## Back Pack Hack

What's better than spend a day at the range?

Spending 5 days camping, using the used targets to start the fires with!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A nice new box showed up at my door this afternoon. My 'blemished' 1.75-gallon Rotopax fuel pack arrived.










Will tuck in nicely with my two WaterBricks in the back of the truck. I won't carry fuel in it on a regular basis unless I'm on a long road trip.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got the Rotopax installed in the bed of the truck.










Tucks in perfectly between the tote holding my GHB and the Water Bricks.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Bought a Mossberg Blaze from Cabela's do some plinking with. Was a screamer of a deal so I just had to have one. 
Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Whipped up another batch of DIY laundry detergent. Should take me into 2023.










Takes about an hour of on-and-off tending to make, and costs a fraction of the crap sold in the stores. I'm guessing about 3 bucks for 5 gallons.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ordered a 1000' spool of black 550 paracord from Sgt. Knots. Fifteen bucks. Problem is.... the spool is messed up. 
So my project was to take this über-cheap cordage from this:











... and straighten it out. I knew it would be insane to try to unwind it all into one 1000-foot spool, so I aimed to make seven 100-ft, three 50-ft and two 25-foot hanks. What was left measured out to 47 feet, which sounds correct since I added a few feet extra to each hank. Finished this afternoon!










Will disburse them between BOB, GHBs, vehicles and camping kits.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished my REK (Roadside Emergency Kit) this morning. A trip to the auto store netted me the vehicle fluids I needed.










1: Two 3½-gal water bricks with 2½ gallons of water in each (to allow for expansion when they freeze in the winter)
2. A 1¾-gal Rotopax fuel can. I won't have any fuel in it unless I'm on a long road trip. Then I'll fill it up, make the trip and put it in the trucks gas tank when I'm done.
3. 1-gal antifreeze
4. 2 qts motor oil
5. Power steering fluid
6. Transmission fluid
7. Brake fluid
8. Nitrile gloves, 3-pr in small ziplock bags.
9. Miscellaneous rags in ziplock sandwich bags
10. Funnel

The blue bins are book bins, 75¢ each at WallyWorld. The gray pipe is a cargo bar used to keep the totes to the right from sliding around.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I stepped out onto my porch today and found a huge white box from the People's Republic of Commiefornia. My recovery boards arrived a week early!










They weren't scheduled to be delivered until late next week, so........... WHOO HOO!.

No, they're not maxtrax. I can't justify spending that kind of scratch on something I'll probably only use once, maybe twice. These are Bunker Indust. About 60 bucks shipped to my door.










I wasn't expecting a case to be included as it wasn't mentioned in the ad. So, WHOO HOO again!

I already had a plan in my head on where and how to store them in my truck. But I waited until they actually were on-hand before I proceeded 'cuz I wanted to make sure the plan would work.

Step on: Drill and tap seven ¼x20 2" eyebolts into the frame of the topper:










Thread in some 550 cord with a tautline hitch on each end, leaving plenty of slack to allow the boards to be slid over the 550...










Once they're on top of the cord, pull the hitches tight, and....










They're safely tucked away, but readily accessible when needed.

Now mind you, I have no illusions about heading to Utah and going rack-crawling with this truck. I know full well it's not made for that. But I do go off-road on occasion, and have found myself in a situation where these would have been handy to have. Even at 60 bucks, if I destroy them getting myself unstuck from a remote location, that's cheaper than calling a tow truck (assuming I have cell service!) to come out into the sticks and yank me out.


My other prep of the day was picking up an ice sled from the local Fleet Farm. Just in case I need to make tracks with the BOB in the snow.










There were no holes other than the two for the tow rope, so a quick trip around with a drill solved that problem fairly quickly.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started work on RadiGo #3. I never thought I'd have to make a second one, let alone a third!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

This spring, I heard a clicking sound coming from my 2nd bath. A hailstone managed to punch a hole in it. So I ordered a replacement, waited 2 weeks for it to arrive, and installed it.

ONE WEEK LATER: Another hailstone punches a hole in the brand-freakin-new one. So......... I order another one.... only to get a message, "Gee, we don't have any more. We just sold the last one in stock two weeks ago..." 

So the second one arrived after a long summer, and I picked up the second replacement Wednesday afternoon. I headed up to the roof first thing Thursday morning to get it installed.










While I was up there, I noticed another roof issue: The flashing around two vent pipes had totally deteriorated.










So I head back to the Big Box Home Store, pick up two flashings and a new can of roofing tar, and get that taken care of.











But wait! There's more!

While doing that, I notice yet another issue. A [email protected]*(ing raccoon had breached a roof vent and decided to take up residence in my attic.










So, back to the Big Box Home Store to get a new vent. A couple hours later, that issue is taken care of.












I guess this is proof bad things happen in threes.


So, to reward myself, I went to the gun show and came home with a new toy:










Here's the details: Taurus 1-G3C931.


----------



## 46rkl

I hauled all of my supplies out of my truck, including the Get Home Bag and did a complete overhaul of everything. Cleaned, inventoried, and restocked food and water supplies. Replaced a few older items like matches with newer ones and I’m very happy with how it all came out. Really a good time to do this, heading into winter.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished RadiGo No. 3 tonight:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bought a set of roadside safety triangles at the local fam-n-ranch store. $24 with the gubboners' share tacked on.










Weighted bases (about 3 lbs each) so they won't fall over when a mosquito flies by.


----------



## Kiallak

Re-introduced myself to this forum. Pulled some items out of the freezer to get them ready for dehydrating, Took a walk because I can't make it to the gym today, probably look over some planters to purchase tonight


----------



## Kauboy

Forgot to post it at the time, but stored 200+lbs of beef into the new chest freezer. That should last a good while during this supply chain issue.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Did some trading for a truck ladder rack. I think its a homemade job but done very well. Heavy duty square tubing. I am going to do some converting to it so that it is an off road edition. I want to put an Army Hummer pioneer tool rack on one side. Fuel or water cans on the other side. Add a some more bracing to the roof and then put heavy mesh on top so you can walk on it or set a tent up on it.

I have to look around at off road or overland racks and get some ideas.


----------



## Buckman

I Cleaned and oiled a lot of guns today, ordered another KA-BAR and ordered a belt and holster for my new Cimmeron “EVIL ROY” 45LC.
I need a nap.
Oh, and last week ordered 10x16 green house. It’ll be another 10 weeks till delivery.


----------



## KSG

I put an inexpensive firesteel through it's paces. I plan on using these little gems in small grab-and-go fire kits for friends - they come in at $1.50 each (in an 8 pack). It's the bare one nearest the grey Mora.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got my Mobile Com system installation finished today. Been working to add both a CB and a ham radio to my daily driver, and git 'er done before winter settles in.








Ham is a BTech UV25x4, CB is a Midland 75-822. 

Other end of the cables are on the hood. 








Ham antenna (left) is a Tram 1180. CB (drivers) is a Browning BR-140. Both are mounted onto the hood with a Tram 1246 NMO lip mount.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Dug out all the quartz I collected this summer and broke it up to give to other MAG members for their flint-n-steel kits.










Why quartz and not flint? Flint isn't that common around here, and the quartz I find does just as good a job.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took advantage of a somewhat sunny day when I had no work scheduled and got my Sunflair solar oven out to do a water pasteurization test.

Semi-sunny day.










I set it up on a table out on my deck. I used the silicon pot that came with the oven for the test, as well as a WAPI.










A WAter Pasteurization Indicator (WAPI) is simply a small plastic tube with beeswax in it that melts at the same temperature that is fatal to most microorganisms in water that can make you ill. When the beeswax melts and runs to the bottom of the tube, the water has been heated enough to kill all those nasty little creepy-crawlies that give you the green-apple quickstep.

It was mid-morning before the sun really got to my deck due a tree. So at 9:30 this morning, I was all set up.










By 10:30, the air had heated up enough to start really getting the water heated.










I managed to fall asleep in my chair after an early lunch, so I missed checking on it at 11:30. But by 12:30, the temperature in the oven had risen to about 195°F, and the WAPI had indicated the water was pasteurized. 










You can't see it in the image, but the water is steaming since it's 50°F outside.










This is the primary reason I bought the solar oven. So with a successful test, I now am confident I can process water after SHTF without resorting to boiling on a stove... a process that is fuel-intensive. Solar power is free!


----------



## PAPrepper

Making Jalapeno jelly!


----------



## bigwheel

Smoke drying the last of the Habs which made a bunch in a little terra cotta planter. These are small. I have quite a few bagged up with a paper towel in 10 pepper increments. Done a little at a time as they got ripe. 
General game plan is to crush em into a powder if needed for the future. Made sure they were very dry before bagging up in freezer bags and think the paper towel will absorb enough moisture to keep the mold at bay. Works good like that on jerky lol. Much cheaper than the little desiccant packets.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by the local farm-n-ranch store this afternoon and stocked up on vac-seal bags. Both 8 and 11" rolls, several boxes of each. Probably brought 2 years worth home.


----------



## The Tourist

Well, my eye is healed, my strength has increased over the past two years, I had some money saved, and I just got tired of listening to relatives and folks who always know I'm home.

...I bought some "metal stuff" and sure hope I remember where the "go button" is located...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stopped by Sams Club to stock up on my OTC maintenance medication. Used to be 16 bucks. Now it's $9.82. I bought all 10 packages on the shelf. That will get me set well into 2023.


----------



## LetsGo

Back Pack Hack said:


> Dug out all the quartz I collected this summer and broke it up to give to other MAG members for their flint-n-steel kits.


What is a "flint-n-steel kit"?


----------



## MaterielGeneral

LetsGo said:


> What is a "flint-n-steel kit"?


A fire starter kit. Old school style where you strike the steel with flint to get a spark.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Bought this light/fan for myself for Christmas. It was 20.00 and its on sale for 14.99 right now. It is smaller than what the picture looks but its perfect size for a 2 or 3 person tent.

300 Lumen 3-In-1 LED Lantern, Fan, and Power Bank (harborfreight.com)


----------



## jimLE

Nice looking fan.it looks like it's worth buying.sometimes small is better.

i bought this one a few months ago. Haven't given it a real try yet.but does hold a charge thoe.and it has a 3 speed settings.





__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com





I also have 3 of these bug zappers.in which I use them in my apartment until my next camping trip.









Amazon.com : Bug Zapper Mosquito Killer Fly Trap Mosquito Attractant Trap with Camping Lamp for Outdoor and Indoor, Cordless Zapper with Hook, Hangable : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Bug Zapper Mosquito Killer Fly Trap Mosquito Attractant Trap with Camping Lamp for Outdoor and Indoor, Cordless Zapper with Hook, Hangable : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

LetsGo said:


> What is a "flint-n-steel kit"?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a Stanley FUBAR to put in the back of the truck. You know... for... well, just in case....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Facebook Marketplace score!

Midland 75-822 CB radios. Can be mounted into vehicle or converted into an HT. Old stock. Usually $110-120 new.. each. I brought home THREE of 'em for $75 the other night.










Already sold one to a MAG member, another will go into Faraday cage.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Thrift store score this morning: Grundig G1000A portable MW/SW radio.










Ten clams.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Drug out my 30" bow saw and plain-jane axe out of the shed. The axe is past recovery, so it was discarded. Cleaned up the blade on the saw, and went shopping for a new axe. Both will be put in the back of my truck tomorrow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Having sent out the final payment on my house a few months ago, I got a really really really really nice letter in the mail today.

The official "You don't owe us any money any more" papers on my abode.


----------



## One Shot

Today was a slow day, I split some firewood with my trusty old axe.
Found my splitting maul that I loaned out had a nice crack in the handle so it's on the repair list but the good part is this has me motivated to build a 12 volt hydraulic log splitter since I have all the parts.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Another project crossed off the list:

Equip the truck with an axe, shovel and Fubar. Make ceiling mount for them to keep them off the bed.











Manufactured the hardware last night.










Took advantage of a mild day today to install it all.










Frame is simply some 3/4"-square stock from the hardware store. Rubber mounts are QuickFists.

Probably $75 in material and 4 hours labor.


----------



## Buckman

Today our green house was delivered. Now this spring wife can start growing veggies and start canning. It’s a 10X16 rustic unit from Montana Custom Sheds built by the Amish in Lewiston MT. Wife is beside herself joy. She’s always wanted a green house. I guess that’s prepping.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Not a prep, but a case of showing how being prepped pays off.

Coming home late this morning, I came across an elderly woman in the left turn lane whose vehicle had died at the red light and wouldn't start. So I got my triangles out and rerouted traffic around us until the tow truck arrived.


----------



## bigwheel

I watched a couple of how to videos on you tube on cigar rolling. I plan to use em for barter when the democrats sink the economy. I already have the cigarettes nailed. Methhols to Marlboros and David Niven blends can all be found at my house. Muche cheaper and healthier than storebought smokes. Figger to be turning out Cohibas shortly.


----------



## bigwheel

Buckman said:


> Today our green house was delivered. Now this spring wife can start growing veggies and start canning. It’s a 10X16 rustic unit from Montana Custom Sheds built by the Amish in Lewiston MT. Wife is beside herself joy. She’s always wanted a green house. I guess that’s prepping.
> View attachment 114229


Love it. As soon as it gets legal you can grow cannibis in there..and barter or trade it for all kinds of good stuff to eat and drink I betcha.


----------



## SAR-1L

Polished up a bunch of Martial Arts, Archery, and Art awards from when I was a kid. Zero material/monetary value, but was back before the day of participation awards. Honestly, 90% of them are 2nd and 3rd place, a humble reminder there is always someone better than you out there. That said they will go back into the keepsake box out of sight along with all the other achievement-based things in life.

Came out shiney though...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Met a friend today for lunch. He tossed a plastic bag across the table for me. In it, 18 dummy/training rounds.










.39Sp, 45ACP and 9. He's working on getting some rifle calibers done as well.


----------



## bigwheel

How cute. Thanks.


----------



## Robie

Today...hamburger rocks.
Never made them before.
Shelf life un-refrigerated should be 2 years.


----------



## jimLE

Do you simply fry up the hamburger,then vacuum seal it?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

jimLE said:


> Do you simply fry up the hamburger,then vacuum seal it?


Unrefrigerated, the fats in it would go rancid fairly quickly.


----------



## jimLE

That's what has me wondering to what he does between frying it and vacuum sealing it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

http://www.endtimesreport.com/hamburger_rocks.html


----------



## Robie

93/7 hamburger
Fry completely...almost no noticeable grease left in the pan
I lined a colander with medical grade cheesecloth and poured boiling water over it several times to remove any remaining grease.
Squeezed out excess moisture
Heated back up in the frying pan to dry the hamburger out
Placed on dehydrator on high for 8 hours
No sign of grease on the meat or on the parchment paper lining.

Dunno. If I get sick and die, I'll report back.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finalized my latest daily-driver project: getting some storage organized behind the seats. Rigid kydex molle panels to install various pouches.






















Drivers side has IFAK, water bottle, an undesignated pouch, 3-band HT and BTN kit.






















Passenger side has a.......... em........... err............ well, let's just say it's PPE. Then water bottle (supplier only had one black, so I opted for camo), jump starter, undesignated and another 3-band HT.

Gets a lot of this stuff off the floor behind the seats.


----------



## LetsGo

Been fileting out quail and vacuum sealing it. I love it when hunting buddy's families don't like wild game; I am happy they come along.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Package arrived in the mail today. My order of 3 Resqme tools.










Used to self-extract one from a vehicle.. usually when in water. It has a seat-belt cutter and window breaker. The latter is spring-loaded so you don't need to swing it like all the others.

Already have them installed, albeit temporarily. I just spun on the keyring and wedged it into the trim covering my a-columns.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Repackaged a 5-gallon bucket of shredded dehydrated potatoes into 1-gallon mylar bags.


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up a Mr. Heater Little Buddy and a hose which allows for refilling 1lb bottles from a larger tank.
Still need to get an adapter hose to run straight from a larger tank.


----------



## LetsGo

I ordered some vanilla Beans today from Beanilla.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started making neck-cooling wraps for all the MAG members as well as one for every bag & kit.










40" tube of cotton cloth with middle 20" filled with desiccant. Soak in water, wrap around the neck and tie it off under the chin. Body heat will be carried away as the water evaporates. They work great keeping one cool in the summer.

Four down, maybe 20 more to go.....


----------



## bigwheel

Very cool. Wished I was neat and orderly like that. Good job! After a failed taste from my wife after trying one puff and me coughing up a lung after smoking a few..I have offically gave up trying ot make coffee flavored home rolled cigarettes yet again. My voice still sounds funny from all the hacking. Fortunately all variants of Marlboros and Mentholated variants is covered. Still looking for a big boy Camel clone tobacco but aint found it yet. Needs to be heavy on Turkish. Plan to use em for barter when the democrats crash the economy. Also working on trying to learn to roll Cowboy Cheroots as Clint Eastwood prefers.








Everything cheroots cigars


Hello everyone. I recently noticed a lot of buzz circling around the interwebs in regards to cheroots cigars: what's a cheroot? which is the "best" cheroot? And which cheroot did Clint Eastwood smoke in his spaghetti western films? Look no further, I got you gentlemen covered. 1. A cheroot is a...




www.badgerandblade.com


----------



## bigwheel

SAR-1L said:


> Polished up a bunch of Martial Arts, Archery, and Art awards from when I was a kid. Zero material/monetary value, but was back before the day of participation awards. Honestly, 90% of them are 2nd and 3rd place, a humble reminder there is always someone better than you out there. That said they will go back into the keepsake box out of sight along with all the other achievement-based things in life.
> 
> Came out shiney though...
> 
> View attachment 114258


Good job. I have quite a few old dust collectors from the comp bbq chili hobby. Not many firsts but i did hit last one time.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finished off 8 neck wraps for the MAG.










Most opted for the gray, but since I had purple and blue I made those for the two that wanted those colors.


----------



## LetsGo

Did a little bartering today, I believe I made out pretty good.


----------



## LetsGo

My Beanilli vanilla beans arrived today.


----------



## PAPrepper

Got some canning lids.


----------



## LetsGo

Ordered some organic 100 proof vodka from Bluewater Distilleries for the extracts I am going to make. Much of what I read said "at least 80 proof" so I did that. I got the organic beans, now I just need to find a source for organic almonds.


----------



## bigwheel

LetsGo said:


> Ordered some organic 100 proof vodka from Bluewater Distilleries for the extracts I am going to make. Much of what I read said "at least 80 proof" so I did that. I got the organic beans, now I just need to find a source for organic almonds.


As the project requires the use of alcohol are we sure we aint making a tincture as opposed to an extract? I make quite a few of those using menthol crystals and 151 Rum to make Menthol cigarettes. Works much quicker than vodka..and dont add as much moisture to the goods...cheaper than everclear and tastes pretty good with home made super healthly ho made ginger ale if there is any left.


https://products3.imgix.drizly.com/ci-calypso-151-93fffecce1463760.png?auto=format%2Ccompress&fm=jpg&q=20


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gotta love the clearance rack at the local Menards.










$1.00 per package. I picked up 5, so I'm set for life now.


----------



## LetsGo

bigwheel said:


> As the project requires the use of alcohol are we sure we aint making a tincture as opposed to an extract? I make quite a few of those using menthol crystals and 151 Rum to make Menthol cigarettes. Works much quicker than vodka..and dont add as much moisture to the goods...cheaper than everclear and tastes pretty good with home made super healthly ho made ginger ale if there is any left.
> 
> 
> https://products3.imgix.drizly.com/ci-calypso-151-93fffecce1463760.png?auto=format%2Ccompress&fm=jpg&q=20


well - I guess maybe I don't know, now you have me concerned, isn't tincture more of a medicine than something used for cooking? I am not real familiar with the term. In cooking I thought the use of extracts were in such small quantities that the alcohol content wasn't really an issue. Everything I seemed to find said "use at least 80 proof". What I found went from 80 to 100 and the wife wanted organic, so I went with this.


----------



## One Shot

I refilled 4 gas cans and topped off our truck, News was saying due to Russia California gas prices are going up. Yep, anyone sneezes is an excuse to raise the price.
Unleaded is now $4.15 at a local Flying J, I should add that the Chevron station 300 yards down the road is $5.00 for regular.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I managed to fill up for 30¢/gal less yesterday at Flying J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Upgraded the dashcam in my daily driver today.










Went from an old-school 1080p that had to be reprogrammed every time I turned it on just to set the date & clock (I just gave up on that and every time it started it recorded the date was Jan 2, 2000). The only way to preserve the date/time setting was to leave it powered up and that drains the battery overnight. It was from back when 1080p was just coming out, knocking 720p off the throne.

4k now rules, and that's what this one does. Also records GPS coordinates and speed right on the video file. Since I got the version with GPS, I never have to worry about setting the date and time... it's automatic. All I need to set my time zone.

Accepts 256g micro SD card. That should give me about 3½ hours of recording based on my old rig using a 32g card. Time will tell. _{Update: 256g garners me 13½ hours}_ It has a shock sensor, so if it's triggered it automatically locks the current file out so it can't be overwritten.

I intentionally tucked it up behind the mirror to reduce the obstruction of my view, Yet it's still where the passenger wiper blade will keep it cleared.

It can also do an ad-hoc wifi to any my devices, but viewing a 4k video creates lots of lagging issues. I'll just pull the card and use a reader directly into whatever device I want to view it with.


If you don't have a dashcam........ GET ONE! FOR EVERY VEHICLE YOU DRIVE!!!


----------



## bigwheel

What kinda dessicants? This stuff should work great to fill up the cotton tubes. Should be infinitely reuseable.




__





MVP | Turface Athletics


More groundskeepers use Turface MVP on their skinned infields and sport turf than any other brand of field conditioner. More groundskeepers use Turface MVP calcined clay on their skinned infields and sport turf than any other brand of field conditioner in America.




www.turface.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

March being the month where I do my annual checkups on my GHBs and BOB, I started with all my electronics. All tablets and my phone get synched with all necessary files. BOB tablet is turned on, update all apps and files and charged. I haven't turned it on since March 2021, and it was still at 77%. Battery banks are charging. Flashlight batteries are charging.


----------



## jimLE

It's a lazy day for me.cooked some cabbage, and took some to a neighbor.now I'm making chicken jerky for the first time.i love jerky.


----------



## Hoosierboy

FINALLY got my SMA Sunny Boy solar "works when the grid is down" outlets installed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Made up 5 lbs (start weight) of hamburger rocks tonight. In the dehydrator now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show score: 6 boxes of Hornady .308... the preferred diet for my scout rifle.










Haven't seen any for over 2 years now, and it was $28 back then. So $30 today is a steal.


----------



## LetsGo

Back Pack Hack said:


> Gun show score: 6 boxes of Hornady .308... the preferred diet for my scout rifle.
> 
> View attachment 114360
> 
> 
> Haven't seen any for over 2 years now, and it was $28 back then. So $30 today is a steal.


Not sure where you are - I have a .308 and all kinds of .308 is all over the shelf from OK to NE.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.308 Hornady 8097. Not just 'any' .308...


----------



## spork

Filled 4 gas cans yesterday with 91/no ethanol. Since we moved out of town, we burn a lot more gas in the summer time mowing than I was used to. An extra 4 cans in the rotation should help. 

Also, I finally assembled/bought a hose to fill my own propane tanks. I had no idea that all the propane suppliers were so touchy on that these days. It just seems ridiculous to pay more than twice the rate to bring the bottles in, when I already contract it. So I filled two empty 20lb bottles and have 2 100lb ones that still need filled before my contract for the winter is up. Typically summer prices are better, but I'm not sure I trust that this summer will work out that way.

Lastly, I got over a hurdle with our local power company and got approved for our solar connection.


----------



## bigwheel

LetsGo said:


> well - I guess maybe I don't know, now you have me concerned, isn't tincture more of a medicine than something used for cooking? I am not real familiar with the term. In cooking I thought the use of extracts were in such small quantities that the alcohol content wasn't really an issue. Everything I seemed to find said "use at least 80 proof". What I found went from 80 to 100 and the wife wanted organic, so I went with this.


Should worky by cracky. Keep us posted. As far as I know a tincture dont have to me medicinal ts the resulting juice left over from something flavorful getting a a soak in ethyl alcohol. While brushing up on the topic one famous guy said all tinctures are extracts but not all extracts are tincrures. Made perfect sense since some extracts use a water solvent. Wow..this is getting complicated.lol.


----------



## bigwheel

Back Pack Hack said:


> Made up 5 lbs (start weight) of hamburger rocks tonight. In the dehydrator now.


Sounds mighty yummy.Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

bigwheel said:


> Sounds mighty yummy.Thanks.


It is. I've already made spaghetti and lasagna with it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finalized the second GHB and both are ready to go back into the vehicles.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Yesterday, I purchased bedsheets from the local thrift store to cover the shelving units that hold my food stores. An electrician is coming tomorrow to do an upgrade on my circuit breaker panel and it is in the same room as much of my food stores. Now it's covered from prying eyes. Attached with book binder clips.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Having upgraded the dashcam in my daily driver, I followed suit in my War Wagon today.


----------



## One Shot

Today is a rainy day..finally getting a little rain. ☔
So far I ordered some shaving supplies, toothbrushes to put up, rest of the day will be spent at the reloading bench.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took advantage of a wonderful sunny morning and drove to the scrap yard with my copper.










108 pounds, $3.90 per for #1 bright copper. Woo hoo! More cash for the stash!


----------



## One Shot

Finished up some reloading and heading out to plant tomato plants.


----------



## Crash5291

spork said:


> Filled 4 gas cans yesterday with 91/no ethanol. Since we moved out of town, we burn a lot more gas in the summer time mowing than I was used to. An extra 4 cans in the rotation should help.
> 
> Also, I finally assembled/bought a hose to fill my own propane tanks. I had no idea that all the propane suppliers were so touchy on that these days. It just seems ridiculous to pay more than twice the rate to bring the bottles in, when I already contract it. So I filled two empty 20lb bottles and have 2 100lb ones that still need filled before my contract for the winter is up. Typically summer prices are better, but I'm not sure I trust that this summer will work out that way.
> 
> Lastly, I got over a hurdle with our local power company and got approved for our solar connection.


Touchy subject here too, currently costing $18/20lb tank only upside is the fill till it pukes liquid out the bleed. I asked about 100's back in January and it was $101 to fill or $15.07 for a 20.... yeah i stuck with 20's lol (all prices are CAD taxes included)

As for todays Preps, it was to rearrange spaces to make it more organized leaving some room for expansion of each allotment.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added another dehydrator to my arsenal.


----------



## Kauboy

Another 25lb bag of beans is being added to the stockpile shortly.
Seem to have misplaced my fancy dedicated mylar heat sealer (aka, wife's old hair straightener), so permanent storage will have to wait until I can find or replace that... but soon™.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The only way you're gonna find it is to buy another one.


----------



## Kauboy

Back Pack Hack said:


> The only way you're gonna find it is to buy another one.


Hey, look at that! I found it... on Amazon!


----------



## One Shot

Not a prep I guess, I sold two of my trucks one 3/4 ton and a 4x4. Wife was pushing the sells saying we don't need them anymore it's kinda a bittersweet moment, money was OK but they were like old friends. Anyhow, now to start on our 63 Chevy pickup project.


----------



## Kauboy

Packed up a bag of long grain white rice last night I'd been meaning to get to.
Still have 25lbs of flour to pack away, but need to cut down my large mylar bags into smaller ones to split it into smaller portions.
I discovered that my O2 absorbers were kaput, even though the indicator in the bag with them was still showing they were good. (if you feel small rock-like chunks in your absorbers, that's a sign they could be done for, they should be loose and powdery, and heat up a bit when exposed to air for 5 min)
Luckily, I had some hand warmers left over from the winter months...(more like winter weeks), and used those instead. Worked a treat, as expected.
Achieved an acceptable amount of shrinkage. (the good kind)
They're little bricks now.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Local market has certain canned goods on sale (20c off per can) so added more to my stash. Am at the point where I need to acquire another shelving unit to keep things organized. Tomorrow.

This isn't a prepper thing exactly, but since I moved here a few years ago, I haven't been happy with the sauerkraut at the few local markets. A few months ago I bought some at Dollar General, their store brand, and opened a can of it last week. It is exactly how I think kraut should taste! So I stopped by there and picked up six more cans of it, which was coincidental because the local market had smoked sausage on sale! Woo Hoo! If I could have reached the back of that top shelf, I would have taken the other four cans they had, too. 

Good sauerkraut -- it's the little things that count.


----------



## ItsJustMe

The new shelving unit arrived today. Spent the day rearranging and reorganizing canned goods. Had to move some furniture around in other areas of the house to make room but it's done! Now I have more storage space. Time to hit the markets!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Gun show today. Picked up a pistol mag loader plus some .223/5.56 snap caps.


----------



## Demitri.14

Picked up one of these today 275 gal ~$150


----------



## spork

I spent the afternoon working on repairs to the soon to be "Rabbit Barn". They're temporarily housed in one of the garages and I'm ready to try and get them moved out. The barn is pretty rough and neglected but it's starting to take shape. I squared it back on the concrete pad as it had moved 8 inches one direction and about 4 another, and no longer fully sat on concrete. Then I cut out the old damaged rotted wall on one end, installed an actual header for the door opening since there wasn't one and rebuilt the one wall. 

Todays portion of the project was rebuilding the other side and sheeting the wall on the exterior and started installing siding. Other than the boards for the header, everything has been scavenged for free. A good friend has supplied me with 2x4s (they're used for seperating sheet metal on shipments to his work and normally get thrown away). The epoxy coated screws and plywood were from disassembly of shipping crates at work, and the siding is a stack of 5.5" wide wooden fence planks that some one had replaced. 75% of the fence was still good so I picked up a pickup load for free awhile back. With the price of lumber. This project would've been outrageously expensive, but so far has cost me about $40.


----------



## PAPrepper

Bought some canning lids.


----------



## charito

Getting more oats.
Stocking up on more soups (dated 2024 +)


----------



## PAPrepper

Got some Magpul magazine covers.


----------



## spork

Mucked the rabbit barn and piled onto the garden. Should be time to get some of the plants in the ground pretty soon.


----------



## KellyDude

I added soil to my new raised garden. I am both excited and nervous about my first-time attempt at growing vegetables.


----------



## Chiefster23

@KellyDude. If it is available in your area, consider using mushroom mulch or mushroom compost. I use it 100% without any dirt. I get excellent results!


----------



## KellyDude

Chiefster23 said:


> @KellyDude. If it is available in your area, consider using mushroom mulch or mushroom compost. I use it 100% without any dirt. I get excellent results!


Ha -thanks, Chiefstar - I just picked up worm casings and fish fertilizer for the first time in my life (and it was snowing). I was pleasantly surprised this $16 soil tester has 10 full tests' worth of materials (I thought it was a one-time deal)
These are gonna be $100 tomatoes but I'm jazzed about a new hobby 😊


----------



## One Shot

I filled two 5 gallon gas cans and topped off my spare car, it took 2.8 gallons (Car has only been driven 60 miles in 8 months) basically it holds extra fuel if needed for the Generator. Also added Stabil to the gas.

Bought Green Giant canned veggies $1 a can hasn't been this cheap for a while, 50% less salt diced tomatoes, soup bean mix and refried beans.....total of 30 cans and 5 lbs of soup bean mix o add to supplies.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spent my allowance on a Mr Heater.










11% off at Menard's this week.


----------



## inceptor

Finally found the mylar bags I've been missing for a while. It's time they went back to work.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up some EDC tweezers at the mailbox today.


----------



## Mr. Bitey

Picked 4 mint never filled, empty 55g drums. $5ea. Not that it matters, but they even have glossy paint on them, clean inside and out, complete with uncut tops and intact bungs. Guy inherited the property, has a pole barn full of them, and no clue why they were stashed. All empty, all dry. Stumbled across the place while taking the back roads to an Amish store. 1 will be a new burn barrel, 2 will be compost tumblers, and the 4th might become a BBQ - not sure on that one yet. Taking them to the BOL tomorrow, although tasks will likely involve more whiskey than actual work as it is supposed to rain all day/night Saturday. No matter. A crap wknd on the BOL is better than a good day among the sheep IMHO....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Local Menards had 20-lb propane tanks on sale ($5 off), plus an 11% rebate on top of that. So I picked one up and had it filled. I plan on adding 4 or 5 tanks to my stores.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Time to up my game and move up from my indoor/outdoor thermometer and wireless rain gauge... both of which are getting long in the tooth.

Scored an AcuRite Iris from Facebook Marketplace with display and lightning sensor this morning for about 35% of on-line prices.











Didn't take me long to get it mounted up on the roof.










Looking good!










Don't freak out... those trees are a good 60 feet away!

Display inside:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a second LP tank.


----------



## Real Old Man

Updated my inventory of expendable supplies.

Also one carton of the wife's cigarettes.

Yes comfort items are a part and parcel of survival.

The happier one is the less likely they are to react adversely when other things go south.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a third LP tank and got it filled.


----------



## KellyDude

Nice - my wind gauge seemed to read low but I still enjoyed watching it spin.



Back Pack Hack said:


> Time to up my game and move up from my indoor/outdoor thermometer and wireless rain gauge... both of which are getting long in the tooth.
> 
> Scored an AcuRite Iris from Facebook Marketplace with display and lightning sensor this morning for about 35% of on-line prices.
> 
> View attachment 114575
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't take me long to get it mounted up on the roof.
> 
> View attachment 114576
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> View attachment 114577
> 
> 
> Don't freak out... those trees are a good 60 feet away!
> 
> Display inside:
> 
> View attachment 114578


----------



## bigwheel

The prevalent rumor among the RYO cigarette hobbyists is Biden's FDA is fixing to make menthol cigarettes and cigars illegal so might trigger peaceful riots and looting in the hood since most of them smoke Long Kools. Its a blatant case of discrimination. Thankfully us part black folks know how to make em.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up the 4th LP tank this morning and got it filled. All four are now safely tucked away in storage.










Tanks were on sale this week for $5 off each, plus a rebate of $4.94. So that saved me close to $40, just shy of the cost of one tank. Combine this with the heater I bought last week, I should be able to keep from freezing in the winter now.


----------



## bigwheel

Good plan. Got some here that needs filling but us old guys aint overly energetic sometimes..lol. I am totally exhausted from mowing grass..weed eating, rolling cigarettes and drinking wine with super healthty ho made Ginger Ale and a splash of 151 Calyso over ice..to be motivated enough to want to go anywhere. Thanks for setting a good example for all of us.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Back Pack Hack said:


> Picked up the 4th LP tank this morning and got it filled. All four are now safely tucked away in storage.


May I ask why they are "wrapped" in bubble wrap? Is this something I should do?

So today I went to town, dropped the dog off at the groomer for a summer cut and had to kill two hours. Went to the craft-type-store and picked up 10# of wax and wicks to try candle-making. Wish me luck. 
Stopped at WalMart and added to my canned food stash. There was a middle aged couple with TWO large shopping carts stuffed full to the top with all kinds of food. Maybe they were getting a late start? Better late than never. Either that or they have a number of teen-aged sons, lol.


----------



## 46rkl

Finally time to plant cold tolerant seeds in the garden. Lettuce, spinach and radishes all went in for the first planting today. Also, built a couple of taller 35” raised beds as a peace treaty to my old, wearing out back. Those will be planted in about three more weeks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

ItsJustMe said:


> May I ask why they are "wrapped" in bubble wrap?....


That's just how they're sold.. to prevent scratches and minor dings during shipment. I just left it on. You can do so if you wish.... YMMV.


----------



## Annie

I canned me some chicken broth.


----------



## Annie

And some beans.


----------



## Buttoni

Having a well service guy fix a problem with our well pump that wouldn't come on last time down to the BOL cabin. He's diagnosed a reservoir pressure switch had burned out was the problem. He's also changing the reservoir bladder to one that is sort of flexible that collapses flat when water level is lower so that same pressure switch won't keep turning ont and off with pressure chages and go out again. He's also setting up the electric to the pump from hard-wired at the wall to a regular cord/plug we can manually plug into a wall socket OR into a generator. Been trying to get someone out to do the latter for 2 years now, but our BOL is so remote, getting ANY services done there over the 5 years of ownership has been very difficult. Pleased they will be done with everyting by day's end.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I did another bad thing to day.

I called the bank that has my work van's auto loan and........ paid it off 10 months early. Took a big bite out of my account balance, but....... _no more monthly payments_ on it.


----------



## Annie

More canning.


----------



## One Shot

Maybe not preps but more in line with preventive maintenance but had our Septic tank pumped out, fixing to cut a 55 gallon drum to to put over the lid for easier access.....the lid was under a foot and half of dirt and I have no idea why they didn't have the access extended above the dirt.


----------



## WolfBrother

Thread hijack:

my prep was exercise - running and jumping. 

running off at the mouth
and
jumping to conclusions.


----------



## PAPrepper

Canning just like others.


----------



## ItsJustMe

I have two of these








Decided to empty, clean and refill since it has been about 15 months since the first fill (with treated municipal water). They are kept in my attached, well insulated and secured cool, dark garage.

The water looked clear, tank looked clean. What I did notice was that there was a brown, slippery algae-like ring growth around the gasket at the spigot inside. Cleaned it off as best as I could as my arms aren't long enough to reach, used a brush that extended reach.

Will refill after letting them dry out and this time add bleach.

Also reorganized and cleaned up garage. Gives me a reminder where certain preps are located.


----------



## KellyDude

Added a sprinkler system and timer to my first-ever garden


----------



## WolfBrother

KellyDude said:


> Added a sprinkler system and timer to my first-ever garden


The absolute best thing that will ensure your garden is a success is your shadow on it.


----------



## One Shot

I ordered some Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers today, reorganizing the garage trying to make some room for another project.


----------



## KellyDude

WolfBrother said:


> The absolute best thing that will ensure your garden is a success is your shadow on it.


Cool, cuz I'm excited, devoted and obsessed with it 😃


----------



## CC Pereira

I planted seedlings (peas, tomatoes, and kale) in a small garden outside.


----------



## PAPrepper

Did some planting as well.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Dug out a pile of frozen tomatos from the freezer, making spicy tomato sauce. Canning it tomorrow.

Godspeed


----------



## One Shot

I received my Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers yesterday and spent time filling 15 qt bags with 16 bean soup mix, 5 with rice and 3 with split peas, didn't pull out the pinto beans I figure we could do that if we need to and then grind them up if they get hard. Filled our truck up 26 gallons at $5.59 a gallon, luckily we fill it up every few weeks or every 400+ miles. Daughters boyfriend told me "The price of gas will be going down soon, darn she picked a dreamer.


----------



## Buttoni

Some planting in my raised beds yesterday at the BOL. Set up my first worm 'farm' for castings to use as free fertilizer. Will divide into two 'farms' when the time is right.


----------



## Buttoni

Ordered, received and will be carrying down two new wire rabbit hutches to our BOL. Initially will lplace them inside an unused chicken coop last owners set up (until we get some laying chickens set up there). Raising the rabbits for meat production (and fertilizer for gardens). My folks and my late brother raised rabbits for years, so I'm pretty familiar with the process. A sustainable meat soures will be nice. And rabbits don't make noise like other animals, that might give away the presence of our very isolated, set-back property.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

About halfway through installing a security camera system. Came with eight 4k cameras, recorder is 16-channel so will eventually add 4 more.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got the last of my security cameras installed today. Still need to tidy some of the wiring up inside, plus get the HDMI cables run to the TVs throughout the house and it'll be all done.


----------



## PAPrepper

Got some canned goods.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Security camera system at 100% done. At least for now. All cables and cameras installed. Can view on system monitor, computer, tablet, smart phone and all the TVs in the house. Will be slowly adding a few more cameras here and there to get better overlap between cameras.

Had to buy a new TV for a bedroom as the HDMI port in the existing one didn't work. I guess that's why it was only $20 at Goodwill.


----------



## jimLE

I bought a indoor/outdoor clock online today.in which it has lil hidden camera.and wifi capability.im hoping that I can link it with my phone.then I'll try to link it with my pc.either way..i I'll charge it inside.then to the front porch it goes.


----------



## 46rkl

So, it tells the time when your indoors and then when your outdoors?


----------



## jimLE

It shows the time.but it has a Spy Camera, to it.and that'll allow me to see who or what is outside.


----------



## PAPrepper

Trying to find a good used truck today. For backup.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Received my Heartsaver First Aid CPR AED certification today.


----------



## KellyDude

Gave the mail carrier a grow pack of seed packets, pots and soil and invited her for a tutorial on installing solar (both topics we'd talked about).


----------



## Pedros

I put 2 lb of cat food into storage.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Pedros said:


> I put 2 lb of cat food into storage.


Just two?


----------



## Pedros

Yep. Prep of the day was adding these 2 lb to the already existing stash


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I didn't think anyone sold 2-lb bags. I'm used to 20- and 30-pound bags.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Added 9th camera to the security system. Wiring cable for 4 more cams so they'll install fast once my budget allows their purchase.


----------



## Buckman

Bought 4 more 5 gallon gas cans and filled them for the generators.
Tomorrow will fill all 6 of the propane tanks.
Last week bought another AR. S&W M&P 15 Sport ll


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Its been a while but here are the preps I've done in the last few months. Purchased a Kabar knife which is possibly the best knife I've every owned. Purchased a 20 pound to 1 pound adapter for my portable propane stove. Purchased copies of the SAS Survival Handbook and Survival Medicine Handbook. Replenished the medicine cabinet and bulked up on some N95 masks as well as gloves. Put together a new EDC/CCW backpack. I'm learning about shortwave radios and was given a small one to play with. In addition to this I'm cycling through and replenishing a bunch of canned goods I purchased right at the beginning of Covid so they don't expire and I'm able to keep my stock up. Additionally I have lost around 15 pounds of fat and am working on improving conditioning and health. I've also started working a part time job so that I can knock out my debts and start saving for some land.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Been slowly updating my pocket EDC kit. Added some items to the key 
ring, but it became unmanageable.










So I opted for a wallet-sized organizer. Decided to utilize the front pocket as a replacement for using a money clip.










Took off all the rings and attachment points of all the tools I now carry so they'll better fit in the case.










Everything laid out:










Top row: SunX SPF 30 sunscreeen (single use), Ben's Wipe insect repellent (also single use), Dietz 177 folding scissors, handcuff key, NiteIze Doo-Hickey, P-38 can opener, Samsung 256gb thumb drive.
Bottom row: Gentlestache Pocket Organizer, Meritac Split-Pea lighter, dual-tone whistle, Uncle Bills Sliver Gripper tweezers, True Utility folding nail clippers, Gerber 1-finger seat belt cutter.

Some of these items are out of production and may not be available any more.

This wallet-sized organizer fits a lot better in my pocket than the tools did when they were on a key ring. They ended up making a wad of metal that was uncomfortable and looked like sheet. While the organizer added bulk and weight, it fits in my pocket a go-zillion times better.


----------



## bigwheel

I been busy all week trying to figure out how to make my adult geriatric bug out tricycle stay in first gear instead of jumping to second which make its real hard to climb a hill for and old person. I seen one guy on another forum interested in such things who said low gear aint low enough enough if a person could make it stick there. Who knows? I been tightening the H screw an loosening L screw but it dont seem to help much. What motor did yall decide a person needed? Thanks. It kicking my coola.


----------



## bigwheel

Back Pack Hack said:


> Added 9th camera to the security system. Wiring cable for 4 more cams so they'll install fast once my budget allows their purchase.


Who dont know that all democrats in black hoodies look similar? Best of fortunes. Motion lights work best. If the light comes on they run like la cocka roaches..most of the time..at least back in the day when they were scared of cops and the criminal justice syste. It smells like Dodge City to me. Best pack what you got and keep it hid. Show dogs aint nice. All honest citzens wear the gun inside the pants.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

bigwheel said:


> ...... Motion lights work best. If the light comes on they run like la cocka roaches...........


Who says I don't have any?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Got tired of scrounging around every time I wanted a P38 or P51.


----------



## bigwheel

Aired up the tires on my bug out Tricycle. They were all low. I put in 45 lbs which I think it about the right amount.
I have a cool little 12 volt air compressor that comes in handy.


----------



## jimLE

Them air compressors sure do come in handy. I have a jump starter with a compressor.ive used it more than the jump starter.i also have a bicycle pump with a gauge that I'll use every once in a while.


----------



## KellyDude

Gave album of herb and vegetable seeds to mail carrier (all suitable for indoors garden thru winter). She's doing well with the last items I gave her in a mini grow kit and we enjoy talking preps.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Relocated one of my security cameras to get a better view of my side yard (plus give me a view of the passenger side of both vehicles parked in the driveway), and added an 11th camera on the other side of the same yard so they 'see' each other.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Updated my weather station from an Acurite Iris to an Atlas. Now I can use a connected smart device to see everything it reports wherever I am.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Did some errands today and stopped into a new "Bin" store. It's a clearance store with bins full of clearance items. Prices go down each day after they're restocked. This one restocks on Fridays, so each item is $9 on Saturday, $6 on Sunday, $3 on Monday and $1 on Tuesday.










Cook set, canning rings, 2 boxes of large exam gloves, rechargeable batteries and a plug-in rechargeable flashlight / night light / power-outage alarm.


----------



## Jingo

A simple leather sewing kit.


----------



## One Shot

Ordered a couple of spare axe handles, picked up some spare engine parts from a friend that was moving.


----------



## Annie

First batches of '22! @bigwheel I like your dog. I've got one like that.


----------



## Real Old Man

Restocked drinking water (20 gallons); two cartons of spam and one of corned beef.


----------



## Real Old Man

And got a four pack of butane cartridges for the camp stove


----------



## 46rkl

A typical days harvest over the last two weeks. I installed a drip irrigation system this year and it has made a big difference. Two weeks on vacation and things kept growing just nicely.


----------



## spork

Our solar array finally went on-line! Its grid tied without battery backup at this point, but when power drops out I have a generator I use. I've also been working on outdoor lighting. It gets pretty dark around our place and I'd like to keep the 4 and 2 legged critters away. I mounted several solar motion lights and have several more to go. Moving ahead just a bit at a time.


----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie




----------



## Annie

K Bella!


----------



## Annie

I love to look at the vegetables coming in from the garden. It makes me so happy! These are some heritage tomatoes. This one on the left is called "Mortgage Lifter" from the late 1800's. The one in the middle and the one on the right are called "Lemon Boy." They're from the early 1900's.


----------



## PAPrepper

Canning, again lol!


----------



## 46rkl

A very good day in the garden. Still have to get to the tomato patch.


----------



## Annie

46rkl said:


> A very good day in the garden. Still have to get to the tomato patch.


Watch out for those fruit flies!


----------



## Kauboy

Picked up something of a novelty, and still need to test its usefulness.
I found a vinyl "weight" bag that's intended to be used as workout equipment, allowing a user to dial in the weight they want to work with based on how much water is added to the bag.
What caught my attention though, was the fact that it will hold 25lbs (~3gal) of water, has thick fully welded seams, and has heavy-duty vinyl welded nylon handles all over it.
In my eyes, it seems purpose built to be a water transporting container. It won't be as sturdy as a water brick, nor stackable. But it should at least be somewhat comfortable to move a few gallons of water around as needed.

This ties into my longer term prep plans where I have to collect water from a lake ~1/8 of a mile away if my own stores run dry. I'm always looking for solutions. Who would have guessed I'd find a potentially strong option in my local $5 store.


----------



## Annie

Dehydrating stuff from the garden: dill, parsley, chives, thyme, peppers, eggplant, summer squash and listening to the good 'ol Grateful Dead. Time to pick up the girl from school, though. More later.


----------



## Spenser

Annie said:


>



I can't tell what that is. I first thought kimchee but looks like there is a partial tomato in one. What are those? 

Oh, and when is dinner Annie?

Not a dead head fan, but Credence or Neil Young would work for me


----------



## Annie

Spenser said:


> I can't tell what that is. I first thought kimchee but looks like there is a partial tomato in one. What are those?
> 
> Oh, and when is dinner Annie?
> 
> Not a dead head fan, but Credence or Neil Young would work for me


Stewed Tomatoes. I've got some yellows mixed in there with the reds.


----------



## Spenser

OMG I love stewed tomatoes, wish you were near buy I would buy one off of ya.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a StoveTec water pasteurizer that popped up on the local FB Marketplace. I had heard of them and even read some reviews, so for $20 NIB, I had to get it given they're out of production now.


----------



## Real Old Man

Got a travelers soup package from Patriot Supply. 32 alleged meals. Would be a good soup base to add left over meat to to fill it out.


----------



## PAPrepper

Canning fruit.


----------



## Mr.penguin

Learning some electrical skills in a school in RI. Investing in myself because no one can take skills away from me.


----------



## Swamp Hodag

After my clients left yesterday I did the more domestic chores of canning and drying tomatoes and making hot pepper jelly. Today I went more on the feral side. I took my first buck of the season, and harvested about 200 pounds of wild rice.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Cleaning out a pile of junk that I have been avoiding for years. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Decided it was time to retire my 10-YO Petzl headlamp. It was getting pretty long in the tooth. Still functions fine, but it's starting to fall apart and I felt it was time to get something more dependable for the long term. And it's only capable of a feeble 40 lumens.

I opted for the headlamp version of my EDC (Zebralight SC600Fd Mk IV Plus), the H600 Fd Mk IV.










Ordered the GITD holder as well as the 3500mAh unprotected 18650. Was able to remove the over-the-head portion of the headband.

I'm not a big fan of any flashlight that always turns on to aircraft-landing-light bright every time. ZLs can be reprogrammed, which I've already done. G6 and G7 all turn on at low lumen levels so I won't get blinded.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took stock of my battery inventory. Seriously low on rechargeable AAs and completely out of AAAs. So, off to Harbor Freight I go to solve that issue.


----------



## One Shot

I received three folders today, bought them for a whopping $15 free shipping cheap price and won't be shtf knives but for around the outbuildings and hanging on a post to cut alfalfa bales twine they'll work. Aggressive design for twine but they were the cheapest.....this is replacing my alfalfa knife for the third time they seem to walk off with a person called Not Me.

Also finally got time to put the handle on my Dads Old Faithful Axe, just needs a little cleaning up.


----------



## PAPrepper

Doing some canning today.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

Hit Craigs List and scored 2 vintage 70s Coleman catalytic heaters one 80s lantern and a oldschool 2 burner stove for 100 bucks CDN. All built in Canada (not Chicom).

They all belonged to a Coleman collector who was downsizing his collection so were mint with some in their original boxes. I don't think the stove has ever been fired up that is how new it looks. 

Guy literally had a storage locker full of Coleman gear. I asked about spare parts and he said he has loads of them so I am putting together a list to make sure I have enough spares for all my other Coleman gear. 

Was a very good day. 

Godspeed


----------



## Annie

PAPrepper said:


> Doing some canning today.


Whatca got in the pot? 

I've been dehydrating the last of the peppers, zucchini and various herbs. Plan on canning tomatoes tomorrow. We've got the last of them coming in tomorrow.

What remains will be green. I'll probably do a green tomato sauce. The bacon is what makes it taste good. Green tomatoes on their own aren't so hot.


----------



## PAPrepper

We were canning the last of the tomatoes
Today doing some replenishing at Aldi and what not for canned goods


----------



## PAPrepper

Well, no canning today but did pick up some ammo.


----------



## Annie

I'm just going to do a little tidying in the extended panty.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Package sitting at my door this afternoon from Amazon. Contained three additions I'm putting into my EDC kit.










A pill container, a titanium toothpick and a Crane folding scalpel. Dime is for scale.


----------



## offgridgenz

Purchased 20lbs of rice and 20lbs of pinto beans. Adds 58,220 calories to my preps which, for just me, is 29 days worth of food at 2,000 calories per day. Mylar bags came in as well so that'll be my chore for the day.


----------



## Annie

I'm canning green tomatoes. I've got a nice recipe with bacon that makes it into a delicious sauce.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Scored some free chafing fuel cannisters on Facebook Marketplace.










Picked it up this morning.










Can't beat long-lasting fuel... especially when it's free.


----------



## PAPrepper

Free is great. I bought some canned goods.


----------



## One Shot

Just delivered today: 40 cans of Tuna for preps, 8 cans of Mushroom soup and 2-400 lumen Flashlights.


----------



## ItsJustMe

Ordered and paid for a second pair of eyeglasses, current prescription. Backup.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Vac-sealed and froze about 12 services of potato soup and chili left over from a dinner Tuesday night.


----------



## 46rkl

Big score today! I’ve had my eye on harvesting this monster for two years now and finally, he walks into my trap. This turd has been a pain in my rear and finally taking him out is a huge win for me. I removed three tractor buckets of black walnuts from my barn last week. I guess I should thank the little turd for cleaning up my yard but I’m damn glad to be rid of him and his walnut shell mess. I’m thinking of having him mounted and put him in my living room.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Engaging in a real-world exercise. Power went out at about 8PM Sunday night. Transformer feeding the entire neighborhood died. Power company will need to remove it and the concrete pad, dig down to cut and splice wiring, then set new pad and transformer. 

Has been 5 hours now. And I'd say it will be noon Monday before it's all said and done. 

But I'm not worried. I have backup power, heat and light. Cooking will not be an issue either.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Purchased the parts I need to run my Big Buddy propane heater at maximum output if needed. Allows me to connect both burners to a single 20# cylinder.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a Lavario washer at the local Tractor Supply this morning.

If you've never heard the name, they're a non-electric / off-grid clothes washer.


----------



## PAPrepper

Back Pack Hack said:


> Purchased the parts I need to run my Big Buddy propane heater at maximum output if needed. Allows me to connect both burners to a single 20# cylinder.
> 
> View attachment 115034


Great idea! I actually bought one today so I should get one of those


----------



## 46rkl

Spent the day making 25 pounds of venison cajun bratwurst. That along with the venison Italian sausage, venison hickory breakfast sausage and venison meat in general has put me in excellent shape for meat stores.


----------



## Real Old Man

Restocked the pantry. Now have right at a two month supply of basic foods and such that we use on an everyday usage.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Having installed a video security system this past summer, I planned on being content on having it despite it lacking some features I would ultimately like to have. Like, more than 6tb storage, ability to set camera recording resolution and such.

Then... last week... I saw a _much_ better system on FBM. Sixteen 4k cameras. Two WD 10tb Purple HDDs in the enterprise-grade NVR. All brand new... in the box. I did a bit of research and found all the components, at best, add up to $5800.

I brought it home for.................
























































Five hundred. 



Yeah.... I can sell two or three of the unused cameras and end up with a totally free upgrade.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Finally.....










... back in stock at the local Maynards. So I snagged a couple.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Took a trip to Sams Club to stock up on my OTC daily meds. Each box has 2 weeks of tablets, so I'm good until January 2025.











Also gave my vac sealer a tune-up this morning. New seals, heat strip and cover. Gave it a much-needed bath as well.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a couple tricks for a portable heater (Mine is a Mr Heater Big Buddy). Since I already had it ready to fire up since Wednesday I thought I'd try these ideas out before I packed it away.

One is to use a paint bucket roller screen from the hardware store, A few simply and easy mods creates a nice 'shelf' over the heater. So I can heat water and maybe even cook.
























Took about 35 minutes to get 2 cups of water up to 200°F when the heater is on medium. Granted, not a speed demon, but will get the job done. And true, it's not a rolling boil but I was only using one side of the heater. And that would be warm enough for a dehydrated meal.

The other is to drop a heat-powered stove fan onto the screen. Didn't take too long for it to spin up (maybe 20 seconds from a cold start). And it sure sends a lot of heated air laterally instead of straight up. Added bonus: No batteries!









 Heat Powered Fan on Big Buddy Heater







youtube.com


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Put the finishing touches on my Power Control Panel I've been working on for the past few months.

Backstory: I have two DIY solar generators I use for both back-up power here at home as well as when I'm out camping. When out in the sticks for 2 weeks back in August, I found out the system _works_, but it's not very user-friendly. All sorts of patch cables, having to plug and unplug devices and chargers and cords and power supplies.... it was a mess. Besides, putting the two battery banks on the table put a lot of weight on it and hogged a lot of real estate on the table, which is only 2' x 4'.

So even before I got back home, I was scheming a solution to all these problems. And the solution was to make a control panel that will sit on the table. Smaller and lighter, and will use switches & fuses to control the various inputs and outputs. Power would travel both ways on cables between the controller on the table and the batteries on the floor.

This morning, I got out my crayons and colored the project 'done'... I printed out the labels and put them in their respective places. Then, it was time to set the solar panel up to my patio door (while sunny, it's danged cold and windy out right now), plug everything in and put it all to the charge test.


The control panel is built around a (Harbor Freight) Apache 2800 case. They're supposed to be watertight, but this one no longer is because it's full of holes now. Once I had the case, I started ordering all the bits and bobs I'd need to complete the project. Mostly, a charge controller, meters and panel-mount inputs and outputs.

When I sourced all the parts and was waiting for them to arrive (mostly via Amazon), I drew up a CAD layout of how I wanted it to look.










Once all the components were on-hand, I started to make sure everything would have the clearances needed to put everything where I had anticipated. I did have to make a few adjustments due to the dimensions of the various items, but I came close to what I had envisioned. I also added a few more small items.

This morning, I finished the last step in the build.... install the labels. And the result is:










(The pouch in the lid is a test lead kit). This is the first time it's been hooked up to both gennies as well as the solar panel. I'm doing this as a test to see how it charges the batteries.

The batteries and solar panel plug into the left side:










The two battery banks are plugged in on the left, the solar panel on the right (using Anderson PowerPole connections which are hidden by the floppy cover).

Detail of the main panel:











The top left is the solar charger portion. A switch and fuse for the input so I can toggle the input on & off instead of unplugging the cord from the panel. The large display is a remote for the charger itself, which is mounted inside the case. This charger display will let me keep track of the charging of the batteries, giving me volts, amps and other information.

On the lower left are the switches for the two battery banks. I separated them so I can control which ones I want to charge/discharge. To the right of the switches & fuses is the output metering. It will give me the voltage of the batteries as well as the current draw of any loads I have (chargers, laptop lights etc).

The entire right side is all outputs, each with their own switches and fuses. This way I can turn on only the loads that need power at the moment without resorting to unplugging those. So if I need to run my laptop, I turn on the top switch. Charge my phone or tablet? Turn on the middle switch.

As for BBIntExt switch and fuse.... that is for the lower right. The display is a buck-boost module. It accepts 5-30vDC input and can be set for 5-30vDC output. The output is wired to the banana jacks and DC coax port at the bottom right (Vout). The jacks and ports to their left (Vin) is connected to the SPDT-CO switch marked BB to allow a power supply other than my battery banks to be connected. This allows me to input any DC source from 5 to 30 volts and run it through the module to convert it to any output of 5 to30 volts. So if I can find a usable 24v truck or 6v lantern battery, I can patch it into this panel and convert it to voltages I can utilize... either by using the test leads or back-feed the 12v ciggy lighters and USB ports if necessary.

The hole below the switch serves two functions. One is a peephole so I can see the display on the charger itself. The hole is directly over a pushbutton on the charger to program it. So all I need is a short stick and I can push that button if I need to. 

And a final note: If you look at the photo of the side of the case, you'll see another DC coax output nestled between the battery inputs. I installed that for the cabin tent lighting. It is connected directly to the fuse of one of the battery bank circuits. This allows me to run my cabin tent lighting without turning the bank on and running all the meters just to have lights in the tent. The power draw of the lighting (along with the RF controller I use) is so low I will easily be able to leave them plugged in all night without fear of draining the battery.


----------



## 46rkl

I spent the morning changing the oil in the generator after two days of use a few days ago. I was just on the edge of the Buffalo blizzard . Not a ton of snow, ten inches, but ferocious winds for almost three straight days. Peak wind of 77 mph took out the power for almost two days. It was a good test of my preparations and I was pleased with the results. Warm and comfy with no lasting problems. The afternoon was spent looking to add one more whitetail to the years harvest. No luck but I was treated to a spectacular sunset that lingered long after sunset. Even lit up my house as I was walking back in from the tree stand tonight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Picked up a vacseal accessory last week to seal mason jars. Started to put it to use tonight with some cashews I found at FleetFarm on clearance.


----------



## OregonDreams

Back Pack Hack said:


> Finally.....
> 
> View attachment 115086
> 
> 
> ... back in stock at the local Maynards. So I snagged a couple.


I've never seen the canisters labeled as refillable before. What's the difference between these and the 1lb green ones for camping? I feel stupid asking but I'd really like to know. I'm wondering if I need a few of these for myself or if the regular green ones will do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OregonDreams said:


> I've never seen the canisters labeled as refillable before. What's the difference between these and the 1lb green ones for camping? I feel stupid asking but I'd really like to know. I'm wondering if I need a few of these for myself or if the regular green ones will do.


They're specifically designed to be refilled. IIRC, they're the only ones that can be (legally) refilled.

1lb Refillable Cylinder + Kit 16.4 oz., Green Model #: YSN1LBKT - Flame King 

If you look at the label of the ordinary ones, they state right on them, "Do Not Refill". Of course, there are ways to do so. I've done it myself with various methods. Just the gubbamint's way of protecting idiots.


----------



## OregonDreams

Back Pack Hack said:


> They're specifically designed to be refilled. IIRC, they're the only ones that can be (legally) refilled.
> 
> 1lb Refillable Cylinder + Kit 16.4 oz., Green Model #: YSN1LBKT - Flame King
> 
> If you look at the label of the ordinary ones, they state right on them, "Do Not Refill". Of course, there are ways to do so. I've done it myself with various methods. Just the gubbamint's way of protecting idiots.


Thanks! I remember my dad refilling the regular green ones for me. I looked into it more and decided that for the cost of the refillable tanks along with their pros/cons that I think I'll keep using the regular green 1lb canisters.


----------



## PAPrepper

Making a list for a local Amish store I will be shopping.


----------



## ChickenLittle14

Installed motion detectors in and around the house.


----------



## 46rkl

Care to share what equipment you used? I’m looking to purchase the same.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Started changing out my security camera system. Got the NVR set up and was able to swap out 7 of my current 11 cameras. Will try to do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

All 11 cameras swapped out. So my old system has now completely been changed out to a much better system. Next step is to add the 5 other cameras it came with. Two will go outside and three inside.


----------



## Kauboy

Grabbed my first ever vac sealer tonight.
Local Wally world had a clearance price of $54 for the FoodSaver Compact value pack.

Entry level quality, but a good intro unit.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

One of the things I always hear people hard about vac sealers is 'the cost of the bags'. I respond with, "How much do ZipLocs cost?" If you buy the rolls instead of the pre-cut bags, you'll save money. Allows you to cut the exact size you need with far less waste.

Hopefully, it a unit that will get warm enough to seal mylar as well. Not all entry-level units are capable of this, so try it out on an empty potato chip bag.

Consider getting the kit to be able to dry-seal canning jars. They aren't that much.


----------



## Kauboy

It sealed up a Cheeto bag quite nicely.
However, being the "compact" model, it's limited to the 8" bags/rolls only. I'll have to keep an eye out. Only saw the 11" rolls in stock.


----------



## Chiefster23

OregonDreams said:


> I've never seen the canisters labeled as refillable before. What's the difference between these and the 1lb green ones for camping? I feel stupid asking but I'd really like to know. I'm wondering if I need a few of these for myself or if the regular green ones will do.


The refillable bottles have a specific vent needle valve designed for re-use. It operates with an Allen key. The cheapo green bottles vent thru a bicycle type valve that is a pain to use and frequently leaks on re-use.


----------



## NMPRN

Sam's club had some good deals yesterday on chicken breasts, ground beef and leftover Christmas hams. We vac bagged most of it for the freezer but some of the ground beef is headed to the dehydrator for 'cheater' jerky. 

I can't count the jerky as a prep though, ...between me and the dog it'll be gone in a few days


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Stocked up on booze today. Not for drinking.. for barter, sterilization, cleaning etc.


----------

